# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Εμπειρίες ενεργοποιημένων 24/1 Mbps από τη Net One (v.3 - 2009)

## BlindG

Εμένα που με δάγκωσε ο γκαντεμόσαυρος, με κατεβασμένο στο 6 το snr, με το ΖΟΡΙ συγχρονίζω στα 10  :Razz: 

Uptime:	5 days, 19:45:30
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	903 / 10.521
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 7,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 28,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 6,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	13 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	138 / 1.298.465
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 2.767
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.577

Περαστικά μου  :Thumbs up: 


Y.γ. Πρώτο μου post για το 2009 είναι γκρίνια  :Yahooooo:

----------


## theopan

> Εμένα που με δάγκωσε ο γκαντεμόσαυρος, με κατεβασμένο στο 6 το snr, με το ΖΟΡΙ συγχρονίζω στα 10 
> 
> Uptime:    5 days, 19:45:30
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    903 / 10.521
> *Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 7,0*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,0 / 28,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    7,0 / 6,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / GSPN
> ...


"Κομμένος" μου φαίνεσαι. Ή βλάβη στο ρούτερ ή στην πόρτα σου. Δήλωσε το. Αυτό το 7dBm δεν έχει κανένα λόγο να είναι τόσο και όχι 18-19,5.

----------


## BlindG

Α μπα...
Μάλλον ο Ν. Κόσμος είναι έτσι χάλια  :Sad: 
Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να είναι τόσο χαμηλά η γραμμή μου αλλά τι να κάμνωμεν...

----------


## theopan

> Α μπα...
> Μάλλον ο Ν. Κόσμος είναι έτσι χάλια 
> Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να είναι τόσο χαμηλά η γραμμή μου αλλά τι να κάμνωμεν...


Αν ήξερες την απάντηση δεν υπήρχε λόγος να κάνεις το ποστ τότε. Επιμένω όμως ότι δεν ανεβάζει αρκετή ισχύ η πόρτα σου, ώστε να ανέβει και ο συγχρονισμός.12/19 είναι οι συνήθεις τιμές στους περισσότερους και εσύ έχεις 12/7...

----------


## liakjim

> Αν ήξερες την απάντηση δεν υπήρχε λόγος να κάνεις το ποστ τότε. Επιμένω όμως ότι δεν ανεβάζει αρκετή ισχύ η πόρτα σου, ώστε να ανέβει και ο συγχρονισμός.12/19 είναι οι συνήθεις τιμές στους περισσότερους και εσύ έχεις 12/7...


Ο theopan έχει δίκιο. Καλύτερα να πάρεις τηλ την τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Να πάρει το CC και να τους πει για db και ισχύς της πόρτας στο dslam...

Χμ... Τώρα μόνο σε μένα ακούγεται κάπως αυτό? Τι πιθανότητες έχει να καταλάβουν με την πρώτη τι τους λέει?  :Razz:

----------


## 3lbereth

> Αν ήξερες την απάντηση δεν υπήρχε λόγος να κάνεις το ποστ τότε. Επιμένω όμως ότι δεν ανεβάζει αρκετή ισχύ η πόρτα σου, ώστε να ανέβει και ο συγχρονισμός.12/19 είναι οι συνήθεις τιμές στους περισσότερους και εσύ έχεις 12/7...


Λαμπρά... εγώ έχω μόνιμα 12/0 με max το 12/1.
Κοινώς η πόρτα μου βαριέται που ζεί!

----------


## atheos71

To παιχνίδι με το ασανσέρ του συγχρονισμού καλά κρατεί....

----------


## tzampaman

Καλή χρονιά παιδιά και με υγεία!

Λοιπόν απότι βλέπω δεν είμαι ο μόνος ριγμένος τις τελευταίες βδομάδες. Από 19.200-500 περιπου που ήμουν τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, είμαι πλέον σε 17.950 με 16.700 ανάλογα την ώρα που θα γίνει το restart. Πρωινα είναι πάντα ανεβασμένο το snr.
Έχει κανείς καμια ιδέα περί τείνος πρόκειται?

----------


## Sebu

Ισως crosstalk. Λογω των πολλων νεων συνδεσεων γρηγορων adsl τα τελευταια χρονια δημιουργουνται φαινομενα crosstalk μεταξυ των καλωδιων τα οποια αυξανουν τις παρεμβολες και συνεπως το θορυβο αρα πεφτει ο συγχρονισμος.

----------


## atheos71

Το να χάσεις 1 mbit το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά 4, πάει πολύ!
Και τη μισή μέρα πέφτει η ταχύτητα στο 1/10 του χρονισμού.
Αυτό δε διορθώνεται και μετά λύπης το βλέπω να χειροτερεύει.

----------


## Tem

> Το να χάσεις 1 mbit το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά 4, πάει πολύ!
> Και τη μισή μέρα πέφτει η ταχύτητα στο 1/10 του χρονισμού.
> Αυτό δε διορθώνεται και μετά λύπης το βλέπω να χειροτερεύει.


βλέπω πάντως φίλε Αρη ότι τα στατιστικά σου είναι πλέον εντελώς διαφορετικά σε σχέση με τoν προηγούμενο  πάροχο. Είχα κάποιο διάστημα αποχής και τώρα βλέπω ότι είσαι στην Netone  :Smile:

----------


## antreas9

μετά τη μεταφορά μου στο πακέτο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με τη μία γραμμή, έχω μια ε΄ρωτηση!
πως το λένε το.....ματσούκι εκείνο, που θα μπορεί να μπαίνει σε μια υποδοχή του ρούτερ για τηλέφωνο και θα βγάζει δυνατοτητα για 2 σταθερά στον ίδιο αριθμό??? (αν καποιος μπει στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει,και θέλει να συστήσει και κάποιο πχ από πλαίσιο....Ευπρόσδεκτος...Και κάτι παραπάνω  :Smile:  )!!

----------


## Cacofonix

> μετά τη μεταφορά μου στο πακέτο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με τη μία γραμμή, έχω μια ε΄ρωτηση!
> πως το λένε το.....ματσούκι εκείνο, που θα μπορεί να μπαίνει σε μια υποδοχή του ρούτερ για τηλέφωνο και θα βγάζει δυνατοτητα για 2 σταθερά στον ίδιο αριθμό??? (αν καποιος μπει στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει,και θέλει να συστήσει και κάποιο πχ από πλαίσιο....Ευπρόσδεκτος...Και κάτι παραπάνω  )!!




Off Topic


		Αμάν με αυτό το Πλαίσιο...Αντί να πεις πάω στο μπακάλη, λές πάω στο Πλαίσιο...Πολλή τζάμπα διαφήμηση τους κάνετε...

----------


## antreas9

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αμάν με αυτό το Πλαίσιο...Αντί να πεις πάω στο μπακάλη, λές πάω στο Πλαίσιο...Πολλή τζάμπα διαφήμηση τους κάνετε...




Off Topic


		έχεις δίκιο ρε σε συ cacofonix, αλλά δουλεύω στη μεταμορφωση, και το πλαίσιο είναι 3-4 λεπτά από εδώ, εξού και το....request!!!!

----------


## Cacofonix

Off Topic


		Γενικά μιλάω, και έτυχε να πάρει εσένα η μπάλα. Όλοι το Πλαίσιο και το Πλαίσιο. Οι άλλοι τι θα γίνουν, κλέφτες;

----------


## antreas9

(no problem!!!! αλλα να επανέρθω στην ερώτηση?)  :Smile:

----------


## Cacofonix

Σε ηλεκτρολόγο θα βρεις.

----------


## antreas9

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## BlindG

> Αν ήξερες την απάντηση δεν υπήρχε λόγος να κάνεις το ποστ τότε. Επιμένω όμως ότι δεν ανεβάζει αρκετή ισχύ η πόρτα σου, ώστε να ανέβει και ο συγχρονισμός.12/19 είναι οι συνήθεις τιμές στους περισσότερους και εσύ έχεις 12/7...


Λοιπόν, μετά από τόσο καιρό, μόλις τους πήρα τηλέφωνο.
Μου είπε ο τεχνικός οτι "επειδή είναι χαμηλή η ποιότητα του βρόχου σας δεν μπορείτε να συγχρονίσετε παραπάνω". Όταν του είπα για το output power που είναι στο 7, μου είπε οτι αυτό συμβαίνει εξαιτίας της ποιότητας του βρόχου.

Μου έδωσε την εντύπωση οτι μου έδινε παπαγαλίες απαντήσεις, αλλά τεσπά. Ο άνθρωπος μου είπε οτι θα το δηλώσει βλάβη και θα δούμε από εκεί και πέρα....

----------


## JRT

Uptime:	1 day, 1:11:54
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 9.787
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	85,50 / 375,48
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / 29,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 8,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	20.843 / 1.901.105
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	259 / 1.920
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	842 / 1.531


Ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη αλλά δυστυχώς Ελλάδα ζούμε  :Sorry:

----------


## lewton

> Uptime:	1 day, 1:11:54
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 9.787
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	85,50 / 375,48
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / 29,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 8,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
> ...


Είναι βαρετή αυτή η καραμέλα με την Ελλάδα.

----------


## theopan

Off Topic






> Είναι βαρετή αυτή η καραμέλα με την Ελλάδα.


Ψέματα δεν είναι. Το θλιβερό είναι ότι συμβιβάζονται τόσο εύκολα νέοι 25-30-35 χρονών με το φαινόμενο αντί να αρπάξουν το στυλιάρι και να ορμήσουν κατά δικαίων και αδίκων. "Φοβισμένοι" σαν καταναλωτές και σαν πολίτες είμαστε και αυτό είναι που αρχίζει να γίνεται εξοργιστικό (βλέπε και κουβέντα περί "Προσφοράς Πλαισίου" που γράφτηκαν κάτι απίστευτα από μερικούς).

----------


## antreas9

Off Topic


		συνεχίζοντας το οφ τόπικ, το "πριζάκι" αυτό που ζητούσα, το βρήκα σε καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικών όπως πρότεινε ο cacofonix, στην συγκλονιστική τιμή των 70 λεπτών!!!! Thanks!

----------


## Cacofonix

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		συνεχίζοντας το οφ τόπικ, το "πριζάκι" αυτό που ζητούσα, το βρήκα σε καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικών όπως πρότεινε ο cacofonix, στην συγκλονιστική τιμή των 70 λεπτών!!!! Thanks!




Off Topic


		Συγκλονιστικό!!

----------


## JRT

> Είναι βαρετή αυτή η καραμέλα με την Ελλάδα.


Γιατί ψέματα είναι ?? Τέτοια κατάντια με το Internet μόνο εδώ βρίσκεις .... Πριν από 1,5 χρόνο που ήμουν στην forthnet με το που μπήκα στο 2play κλείδωνα 16mbit . Μέσα σε ούτε 6 μήνες το ανώτερο που έπιανα ήταν 10.500 , τα ίδια και netone (με snr σε 6 βέβαια ) γιατί λοιπόν να μην είμαι δυσαρεστημένος από το δίκτυο που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα ???

----------


## lewton

> Γιατί ψέματα είναι ?? Τέτοια κατάντια με το Internet μόνο εδώ βρίσκεις .... Πριν από 1,5 χρόνο που ήμουν στην forthnet με το που μπήκα στο 2play κλείδωνα 16mbit . Μέσα σε ούτε 6 μήνες το ανώτερο που έπιανα ήταν 10.500 , τα ίδια και netone (με snr σε 6 βέβαια ) γιατί λοιπόν να μην είμαι δυσαρεστημένος από το δίκτυο που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα ???


Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας, αυτό μόνο έχω να πω.

----------


## Sovjohn

Η γραμμή μου (από ΟΤΕ-ική παρέμβαση? Ποιος ξέρει από τι...) από 12/12 είχε πέσει στα 4.100 / 830 με SNR 9...

Στο εντελώς ξαφνικό. Σήμερα λοιπόν ολοκληρώθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ η αλλαγή βρόχου μου / η αποκατάσταση της βλάβης...και ο νέος μου βρόχος είναι καλύτερος απ' τον παλιό!!!

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 8:16:29
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 18.784
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	1,20 / 5,62
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,5 / 15,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	80 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	138.048 / 33.881
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	10.421 / 146
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	21.647 / 115

Τα errors μου είναι αδιάφορα σε αυτή την ταχύτητα...αλλά ίσως ξαναπάω το SNR στο 12 για να μειωθούν...Πάντως, πολύ πολύ ωραίες ταχύτητες  :Yahooooo:

----------


## lewton

Sovjohn :One thumb up:

----------


## JRT

> Η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη της αμάθειας, αυτό μόνο έχω να πω.


καλά , καλά  ....

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> καλά , καλά  ....


Το ξέρεις ότι η Μεταμόρφωση απέχει απ το Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ 2 χλμ περίπου? (Απο Νέο Ηράκλειο, 21028*)

Να είσαι χαρούμενος που έχεις 10.

----------


## JRT

16 χρόνια μένω Μεταμόρφωση άρα καταλαβαίνεις πως γνωρίζω το που είναι το dslam αλλά και το που είναι το σπίτι μου σε σχέση με αυτό οπότε άσε με να έχω τις ενστάσεις μου για την ταχύτητα που πιάνω  :Smile:  Απάντησα έτσι πριν γιατί δεν μου άρεσε ο χαρακτηρισμός του lewton περί ημιμάθειας . Δεν θυμάμαι εγώ να τον χαρακτήρισα κάπως .... Δεν είμαι κάνα πιτσιρίκι εγώ για να μου μιλάνε έτσι .

----------


## Sebu

Ρε παιδια που πηγαν τα bandwidth files????

Αλλαξε το site

Τα bandwidth files που ειναι???Τα εβγαλαν για να μην εχει ο κοσμος να τεσταρει και να τους κραζει  :Razz:  ?????

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλή ερώτηση,

φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να δωθεί άλλο link για τα bandwidth files που να είναι on-network στη netone (π.χ. http://77.XX.XXX.XXX/bandwidthfiles/ ) γιατί το νέο site αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι πάνω στη netone, αλλά πάνω στην εταιρία που το έφτιαξε (για να συνεχίσουν να το δουλεύουν).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Και είχα την απορία γιατί το τρεης πάει στη hol.

----------


## ariadgr

> φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να δωθεί άλλο link για τα bandwidth files που να είναι on-network στη netone (π.χ. http://77.XX.XXX.XXX/bandwidthfiles/ ) ...


Ή τύπου http://bandwidthfiles.netone.gr
(όπως τώρα το my.netone.gr είναι hosted by netone)

----------


## Sebu

Παντως αυτες οι διευθυνσεις που δινεται βγαζουν σφαλμα ευρεσης διευθυνσης τωρα που τις δοκιμασα

----------


## ariadgr

> Παντως αυτες οι διευθυνσεις που δινεται βγαζουν σφαλμα ευρεσης διευθυνσης τωρα που τις δοκιμασα


Προφανώς, αφού δεν υπάρχουν.  :Wink: 
(υποθετική ήταν η συζήτηση)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Γιατί ψέματα είναι ?? Τέτοια κατάντια με το Internet μόνο εδώ βρίσκεις .... Πριν από 1,5 χρόνο που ήμουν στην forthnet με το που μπήκα στο 2play κλείδωνα 16mbit . Μέσα σε ούτε 6 μήνες το ανώτερο που έπιανα ήταν 10.500 , τα ίδια και netone (με snr σε 6 βέβαια ) γιατί λοιπόν να μην είμαι δυσαρεστημένος από το δίκτυο που υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα ???


Αυτό που προσπάθησε να σου πει ο lewton , όχι με τον πλέον ευγενικό τρόπο η αλήθεια είναι (μάλλον δεν του αρέσουν οι Ελβετίδες  :Razz: ) , είναι ότι για το κατέβασμα του συγχρονισμού σου δε φταίει 'το δίκτυο στην Ελλαδα' , αλλά πιθανότατα κάποιοι άλλοι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες , πχ έβαλαν aDSL πολλοί γείτονές σου και ο βρόχος σου υποφέρει από crosstalk .

Ας πούμε ότι ο lewton ήταν ελαφρώς απότομος  :Smile: .

----------


## atheos71

Παρά τον υποβιβασμό της ταχύτητάς μου (αν και δεν το ζήτησα), οφείλω να πω ότι είναι ιδιαιτέρως σταθερή η σύνδεση (15 συνεχείς μέρες).Όχι βέβαια, ότι είχα πρόβλημα πριν.....

----------


## ariadgr

> Ρε παιδια που πηγαν τα bandwidth files????
> 
> Αλλαξε το site
> 
> Τα bandwidth files που ειναι???Τα εβγαλαν για να μην εχει ο κοσμος να τεσταρει και να τους κραζει  ?????


Βρέθηκαν τα bandwidth files: 
*
http://my.netone.gr/speedtest*

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Παρατηρεί κανείς disconnects στην γραμμή τις τελευταίες μέρες?
Εγώ εδώ και καμιά 10-αρια μέρες έχω συνήθως 1 disconnect την ημέρα, ενώ μέχρι τώρα χτύπαγα πολλές μέρες χωρίς disconnect.
Μου κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση, καθώς στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι απλώς ήταν συμπτωματικό, ωστόσο βλέπω πως γίνεται κάθε μέρα 1 disconnect, ενώ σε κανα 2 περιπτώσεις και δύο disconnects την ημέρα.

----------


## Cacofonix

Γίνεται σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα;

----------


## dimpard

Δεν έχω καθόλου disconnects.

----------


## theopan

> Παρατηρεί κανείς disconnects στην γραμμή τις τελευταίες μέρες?


Δε θα το έλεγα.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Γίνεται σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα;


Όχι δε γίνεται σε συγκεκριμένη ώρα... Τουλαχιστον δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου κάτι τέτοιο.




> Δε θα το έλεγα.


Το uptime των σχεδόν 3 ημερών που έχω τώρα είναι το μεγαλύτερο τις τελευταίες μέρες. Για να δούμε πόσο θα μου κρατήσει.

Γενικα: δεν με πειράζει τόσο πολύ το φαινόμενο αυτό γιατί τις περισσότερες ώρες είμαι είτε στη δουλια είτε στο πανεπιστήμιο, απλώς πριν από την κατάσταση αυτή είχα σοβαρά uptimes και απλώς προβληματίζομαι από αυτή την... "αστάθεια".  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Κυριακη 19.17 το 100αρι απο bandwidth files με donwload manager, 200-250kb/s σε ευθεια γραμμη χωρις η γραμμη να ανεβαζει ή κατεβαζει κατι αλλο.

Και εις ανωτερα

Edit: Το ιδιο και απο nvidia τους τελευταιους drivers με 200kb/s ευθεια γραμμη. Αυτο δεν ειναι adsl 16μβιτ. Ειπαμε οχι 24 ωρες/το 24ωρο το καταπινουμε (αν και δουλευε απροβληματιστα 1,5 χρονο) αλλα οχι και 200kb/s σε ευθεια γραμμη σαν να υπαρχει κοφτης δλδ το 1/8 της ονομαστικης το οποιο το επιανε πανω απο 1,5 χρονο για το μεγαλυτερο μερος της μερας.

Αυτο που εχω πλεον δεν ειναι ουτε 2μβιτ γραμμη. Ελεος.

----------


## lewton

Δεν είμαι Ελλάδα για να δοκιμάσω τη δική μου γραμμή, απλά να πω ότι η τρέχουσα περίοδος δεν ενδείκνυται για αναβαθμίσεις των δικτύων των παρόχων λόγω της επικείμενης μεταφοράς τους στο GRIX, άρα θα έλεγα είτε να κάνετε υπομονή είτε να αλλάξετε πάροχο, πάντως άμεσα αναβάθμιση μην περιμένετε.

----------


## Sebu

Γιατι τι θα αλλαξει με το GRIX που τους αποτρεπει να κανουν αναβαθμισεις ιδιως στις εσωτερικες διασυνδεσεις των dslam που εχουν μπουκωσει (ιδιως της ΝετΟνε)?????

Δεν μιλαμε για διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο μονο.Εδω λεμε οτι τα bandwidth files του εσωτερικου της δικτυου στο dslam του Νεου Φαληρου πανε απο 200-400kb/s σε ευθειες γραμμες τον τελευταιο 1+ μηνα.

Αρα κατι τρεχει με το δικο μας dslam και την διασυνδεση του με το υπολοιπο δικτυο της εταιρειας. Ιδιως πχ οταν παιδια σαν τον τυρεμπορα κατεβαζουν με 2μβ/σ απροβληματιστα σημαινει πως κατι δεν παει καλα στην διασυνδεση του δικου μας dslam με τον υπολοιπο "κοσμο" αλλα η ΝετΟνε μας εχει συνδεσει με Καιρο.

----------


## lewton

> Γιατι τι θα αλλαξει με το GRIX που τους αποτρεπει να κανουν αναβαθμισεις ιδιως στις εσωτερικες διασυνδεσεις των dslam που εχουν μπουκωσει (ιδιως της ΝετΟνε)?????
> 
> Δεν μιλαμε για διασυνδεση με το εξωτερικο μονο.Εδω λεμε οτι τα bandwidth files του εσωτερικου της δικτυου στο dslam του Νεου Φαληρου πανε απο 200-400kb/s σε ευθειες γραμμες τον τελευταιο 1+ μηνα.
> 
> Αρα κατι τρεχει με το δικο μας dslam και την διασυνδεση του με το υπολοιπο δικτυο της εταιρειας. Ιδιως πχ οταν παιδια σαν τον τυρεμπορα κατεβαζουν με 2μβ/σ απροβληματιστα σημαινει πως κατι δεν παει καλα στην διασυνδεση του δικου μας dslam με τον υπολοιπο "κοσμο" αλλα η ΝετΟνε μας εχει συνδεσει με Καιρο.


Σωστό κι αυτό, δεν σκέφτηκα ότι μιλάς για τα bw files, ωστόσο ξέρω ότι η Net One είναι σε φάση εγκατάστασης δικών της οπτικών ινών για να μην πληρώνει στις Αττικές/HOL.
Τώρα το αν αυτό έχει νόημα είναι ένα θέμα (εγώ το θεωρώ χαζό να γίνει και... εβδομηκοστό δίκτυο οπτικών στα Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ), πάντως έτσι γίνεται και αν δε σας αρέσει να περιμένετε μέχρι να γίνει, τότε ίσως πρέπει να κοιτάξετε αλλού.
Δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο χρονοδιάγραμμα για την ολοκλήρωση του έργου.

----------


## Sebu

Ναι βρε δεν διαφωνω αλλα οι οπτικες που εχουν πχ οι Αττικες δεν εχουν "τελειωσει". Αν ηθελε μπορουσε στα μπουκωμενα dslam οπως το δικο μας να αγορασει λιγο bandwidth ακομα μεχρι να δει τι θα κανει. Ή και να ξεκινησει τις αναβαθμισεις της απο εμας πρωτα.

Αν συνεχισει ετσι δεν καταλαβαινει οτι θα αρχισει να δυσαρεστει και να χανει χρηστες???? Οταν πχ ο αλλος ειναι πελατης της απο το καλοκαιρι του 2007, παει για διχρονο τωρα και σχεδον παντα εβλεπε απο bandwidth files και καλους σερβερς (nvidia, apple, microsoft, ntua) το 90% της ονομαστικης του ταχυτητας και τωρα εχει πεσει στο 1/6-1/8 αναλογα με τα κεφια της γραμμης το 75% της ημερας και οι υπευθυνοι κωφευουν και κανουν την παπια, δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι τον ωθουν σε αλλη παραλια με τα κουβαδακια του????

Αν καταφερουν και διωξουν πελατες, μετα για ποιους φτιαχνουν το δικτυο και πως θα το συντηρησουν/αποσβεσουν.

Το εχω πει και θα συνεχισω να το λεω μεχρι να μαλλιασει η γλωσσα μου. Το δυσκολο δεν ειναι να κερδισεις πελατες. Το δυσκολο ειναι να αποκτησεις νεους πελατες χωρις να κινδυνευεις να χασεις την υπαρχουσα πελατειακη σου βαση. 

Πχ η 4νετ κοκορευεται για τις 200.000 οικογενειες (αν ειναι τοσες) που εχει. Μετραει αυτες που εχασε λογω της συμπεριφορας της και των επιλογων της μεχρι σημερα οπως πχ εμενα το καλοκαιρι του 2007 και αλλους χιλιαδες συνδρομητες??? Δεν νομιζω να την χαλαγε τωρα να κοκορευεται για 300.000 οικογενειες. Εκτος και αν την χαλαγαν τα εσοδα απο 100.000 ακομα (τα νουμερα υποθετικα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι απεχουν απο την πραγματικοτητα ιδιως με τα οσα διαβαζω στο sub της 4νετ απο το καλοκαιρι του 2007 και μετα που εφυγα και με οσα ειχα δει τον 1,5 μηνα που πηγαινοερχομουν στα κεντρικα τους για να διακοψω την παλια συνδεση).

----------


## theopan

> εβδομηκοστό δίκτυο οπτικών στα Α/Κ του ΟΤΕ), πάντως έτσι γίνεται και αν δε σας αρέσει να περιμένετε μέχρι να γίνει, τότε ίσως πρέπει να κοιτάξετε αλλού.


Δεν υπάρχει πλέον "αλλού" δυστυχώς. "Αλλού" είναι διαπιστωμένα, χειρότερα τα πράγματα πλέον. Στη forthnet μήπως με τα pings των 400+ ms που μαζεύουν 600 υπογραφές για καταγγελίες ή στη hol με τους συγχρονισμούς των ...4Mbps και τα φρικαλέα προβλήματα με την τηλεφωνία; Ή στην Tellas με τις "νεκρές" γραμμές που παραπονιούνται μερικοί; Ακόμα και στον ΟΤΕ τα προβλήματα αυξήθηκαν δραματικά. Εικάζω ότι διανύουμε μεταβατική περίοδο, οι χρήστες adsl αυξήθηκαν κατακόρυφα και προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι πάροχοι. Η netone έχει τα σχετικά λιγότερα από όλους όμως. Όσοι έχουν προβλήματα, το καλύτερο που έχουν να κάνουν είναι να περιμένουν να ισορροπήσει ξανά η κατάσταση.

----------


## lewton

> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον "αλλού" δυστυχώς. "Αλλού" είναι διαπιστωμένα, χειρότερα τα πράγματα πλέον. Στη forthnet μήπως με τα pings των 400+ ms που μαζεύουν 600 υπογραφές για καταγγελίες ή στη hol με τους συγχρονισμούς των ...4Mbps και τα φρικαλέα προβλήματα με την τηλεφωνία; Ή στην Tellas με τις "νεκρές" γραμμές που παραπονιούνται μερικοί; Ακόμα και στον ΟΤΕ τα προβλήματα αυξήθηκαν δραματικά. Εικάζω ότι διανύουμε μεταβατική περίοδο, οι χρήστες adsl αυξήθηκαν κατακόρυφα και προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι πάροχοι. Η netone έχει τα σχετικά λιγότερα από όλους όμως. Όσοι έχουν προβλήματα, το καλύτερο που έχουν να κάνουν είναι να περιμένουν να ισορροπήσει ξανά η κατάσταση.


Για αυτό και εγώ προτείνω υπομονή σε όλους όπου βρίσκονται αυτή τη στιγμή, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να ανοίξει το GRIX και να δούμε τι θα μας φέρει.

----------


## schumifer

Βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα αναλογικά λιγότερα προβλήματα της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ οφείλονται και στους ελάχιστους -σε σχέση με άλλους παρόχους - πελάτες της

----------


## theopan

> Βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα αναλογικά λιγότερα προβλήματα της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ οφείλονται και στους ελάχιστους -σε σχέση με άλλους παρόχους - πελάτες της


Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει. Για αυτό εγώ προσωπικά δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθώ με τα "σούπερ μάρκετ". Αν του μέσου έλληνα του κόβει ίσα με το να αντιδρά σαν "οπαδός" και κάθεται και ασχολείται με το αν η hol είναι μαγαζί του Κόκκαλη (άρα ...ενισχύουμε τον ολυμπιακό) ή παρασύρεται από τις διαφημίσεις για "200000 οικογένειες" της forthnet, καλά να πάθει.

----------


## schumifer

Δε διαφωνώ σε αυτά που λες, ΝΕΤΟΝΕ είμαι. Και μάλιστα χαρούμενος. Κι έχω στείλει και κόσμο

----------


## theopan

> Δε διαφωνώ σε αυτά που λες, ΝΕΤΟΝΕ είμαι. Και μάλιστα χαρούμενος. Κι έχω στείλει και κόσμο


Δεν αναφέρθηκα σε εσένα. Πολλοί άλλοι έχουν ως κριτήριο τον μεγάλο αριθμό των συνδρομητών, ή το αν καλύπτει μια εταιρεία ...τα χωριά της Πίνδου για να γίνουν συνδρομητές (ενώ οι ίδιοι μένουν ας πούμε στην Αθήνα). Καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς, αλλά θα σου αντιτείνω ότι και η Vivodi π.χ. έχει σταθερά μικρή πελατειακή βάση σε σχέση με τους "μεγάλους" και παρ'όλα αυτά είναι μπάχαλο. Θέμα οργάνωσης είναι τα πάντα.

----------


## giannisli

Και εγώ γενικά ευχαριστημένος είμαι και κυρίως με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών.Ημουνα στην Τ(R)ELLAS και δεν είχα τηλέφωνο και ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ για 10  ημέρες και μου λέγανε συνέχεια μπαρούφες για τηλεφωνικά κέντρα εκτός και άλλα τέτοια ,και βέβαια όταν...τύχαινε να μου απαντήσουν στο τηλέφωνο.Εφυγα και κατά τύχη διάλεξα την NETONE,
και γενικά καλά είναι.Παρακαλώ αν μπορεί κανείς και γνωρίζει να μου πεί τις τιμές των DNS της NETONE.
.........Net One (v.3 - 2009) .Αλήθεια τι σημαίνει αυτό

----------


## antreas9

> .........Net One (v.3 - 2009) .Αλήθεια τι σημαίνει αυτό


απλα είναι το 3ο τόπικ με θέμα
"Το club των ενεργοποιημένων 24/1 Mbps από τη Net One"

----------


## schumifer

ns1.netone.gr (212.107.1.4)
ns0.netone.gr (212.107.0.2)

----------


## giannisli

Ευχαριστώ φίλε schumifer

----------


## Sovjohn

Τα ΙΡ έχουν αλλάξει είπαμε εδώ και καιρό, και είναι πλέον:

ns0.netone.gr 77.83.1.101
ns1.netone.gr 77.83.1.102

Τα ΙΡ που δίνετε είναι οι DNS του datacenter και όχι οι γενικοί (που χρησιμοποιούνται και από τους πελάτες)

----------


## schumifer

Ωχ, σόρυ
Έτσι κι αλλιώς εγώ βάζω 192.168.1.254

----------


## antreas9

Είχε κανείς πρόβλημα χθες?
ήταν η 1η φορά που είχα διάφορα περιεργα, με συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις!
(αν και νομίζω ότι οφείλεται σε μένα,όχι στο δίκτυο)!
χανόταν συνεχως το wireless, έπεφτε η σύνδεση, χανόταν το σήμα, ή επανερχόταν χαμηλά, και φτου κ απο ΄την αρχη! Ολα αυτα το βράδυ, γιατί το απόγευμα η γραμμή πήγαινε σφαίρα, ως συνήθως!

----------


## Cacofonix

Εγώ προσωπικά όχι, όλα καλά χθες.

----------


## dimpard

Ούτε εγώ παρατήρησα κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## atheos71

Σύρσιμο στην πλοήγηση, δεν είχε κανείς χθες;

----------


## antreas9

εμένα συνεχίζει το ίδιο θεμα....
ξαφνικές αποσυνδέσεις , Edit: [  :No no:  ] το σήμα του wireless να...πηγαινοερχεται, να ανεβοκατεβαινει η ποιότητα, κλπ!!!
Φοβάμαι μήπως φταίει είτε το usb ανταπτοράκι , είτε το ρούτερ (πάλι)!

----------


## Sebu

Παντως σημερα το πρωι γυρω στις 9 και κατι  για καποια στιγμη εκει που δουλευα νεκρωσε το συμπαν.

Σταματησε να ανοιγει σελιδες. Εμπαινε κανονικα στο ρουτερ, οταν εκανα Check Internet Connection εβγαζε παντου πρασινο check αλλα δεν ανοιγε καμια σελιδα, δεν εκανε ουτε πινγκ πουθενα. Δοκιμασα και δευτερο πισι αλλα τιποτα. Τελικα υστερα απο κανενα 15λεπτο και 2 ρεσταρτ του ρουτερ, πηρα την ΤΥ οπου με ενημερωσαν οτι ειναι γενικο προβλημα.

Τελικά επανήλθε γύρω στις 10 παρα μονο του.

Τωρα δεν ξερω τι γινεται γιατι ειμαι στη δουλεια.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Εμένα έκανε disconnect σήμερα το πρωϊ, κατά τις 7:30.
Δεν ήμουν στο pc (μόλις είχα ξυπνήσει για δουλιά), αλλά έτυχε να έχω "ηχητική επαφή" με το ρούτερ και άκουσα το κλασικό "τσακ" όταν boot-αρει...

----------


## theopan

> Εμένα έκανε disconnect σήμερα το πρωϊ, κατά τις 7:30.
> Δεν ήμουν στο pc (μόλις είχα ξυπνήσει για δουλιά), αλλά έτυχε να έχω "ηχητική επαφή" με το ρούτερ και άκουσα το κλασικό "τσακ" όταν boot-αρει...


Ή απορία μου γιατί κάνει αυτό το "τσακ" και επανεκκινεί το ρούτερ, όταν χαθεί ο συγχρονισμός παραμένει. Μήπως δεν πρόκειται για απλό χάσιμο του συγχρονισμού αλλά για σκόπιμη επανεκκίνηση;

----------


## 3lbereth

Σε εμένα το έκανε προ καιρού όταν είχαμε προβλήματα με την τάση του ρεύματος.
Πάντως σήμερα στο Ν. Ψυχικό δεν είχα διακοπή. Τσέκαρα το log.

----------


## theopan

> Σε εμένα το έκανε προ καιρού όταν είχαμε προβλήματα με την τάση του ρεύματος.
> Πάντως σήμερα στο Ν. Ψυχικό δεν είχα διακοπή. Τσέκαρα το log.


Δεν παίζει ρόλο η ενδεχόμενη διακοπή ρεύματος. Το έχω πάνω σε ups και πάλι κάνει για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο restart. Πολύ σπάνια (έχω φτάσει uptime 40+ ημερών), αλλά κανονικά restart. Χωρίς να πιέζεται λόγω πολλών συνδέσεων ας πούμε (PC κλειστό) κάποιες φορές που το έχω αντιληφθεί. Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει άλλο ρούτερ να κάνει επανεκκίνηση επειδή χάθηκε ο συγχρονισμός.

----------


## vOOz

Η γραμμη μου εδω και 6 μηνες περιπου κλειδωνει στα 11. Απο εχθες κλειδωνει στα 16-17 και με παααρα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις. Εκανα restart, δεν πειραξα το snr, γενικα δεν πειραξα τιποτα.. 



> Uptime:0 days, 0:02:10  Modulation:G.992.5 annex A  Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 16.445  Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:521,00 / 2,04  Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 19,5  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:11,0 / 23,5  SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:12,5 / 7,5  Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):23 / 0  Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Link (Remote):0  Error Seconds (Local/Remote):4.840 / 0  FEC Errors (Up/Down):2.675.672 / 58.575  CRC Errors (Up/Down):173.495 / 392  HEC Errors (Up/Down):1.007.149 / 251


να ανεβασω λιγο το snr μηπως μειωθουν οι αποσυνδεσεις? Βασικα ξερει κανεις πως συνεβει αυτο?! :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Η γραμμη μου εδω και 6 μηνες περιπου κλειδωνει στα 11. Απο εχθες κλειδωνει στα 16-17 και με παααρα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις. Εκανα restart, δεν πειραξα το snr, γενικα δεν πειραξα τιποτα.. 
> 
> 
> να ανεβασω λιγο το snr μηπως μειωθουν οι αποσυνδεσεις? Βασικα ξερει κανεις πως συνεβει αυτο?!


Έχεις κρατήσει τα παλιά στατιστικά με τα 11Mbps να συγκρίνουμε;
Π.χ. ήταν και τότε 7,5 το SNR down;

Δοκίμασε να το ανεβάσεις σε 9 ή 10 και: 
-δες αν σταματάνε οι αποσυνδέσεις
-πες μας σε τι ταχύτητα συγχρονίζει

----------


## vOOz

παλια ηταν 6 το snr.. 
τελικα το ξαναεριξα στα 6 και η γραμμη πεταει! χαχαχαχα
Καλα εχει κανεις ιδεα γιατι ξαφνικα πηρα +6mbits?! Μ'αρεσε δεν μπορω να πω!  :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

Sovjohn, γνωρίζουμε πότε θα έχουμε τα router με τη μπαταρία και αν τελικά θα μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν τα Speedtouch;

----------


## Cacofonix

Χωρίς να πειράξω το SNR, μόλις παρατήρησα ότι ανέβηκε ο συγχρονισμός από 10.499 σε 13.374.  :Thinking:

----------


## theopan

> Sovjohn, γνωρίζουμε πότε θα έχουμε τα router με τη μπαταρία και αν τελικά θα μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν τα Speedtouch;


Δε νομίζω να τίθεται θέμα αντικατάστασης των ρούτερ όλων των συνδρομητών χωρίς λόγο (βλάβη). Το κόστος θα ήταν υπέρογκο. Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι μόνο σε νέες συνδέσεις θα δίνονται καινούργια ρούτερ.

----------


## Cacofonix

> Δε νομίζω να τίθεται θέμα αντικατάστασης των ρούτερ όλων των συνδρομητών χωρίς λόγο (βλάβη). Το κόστος θα ήταν υπέρογκο. Είναι σχεδόν βέβαιο ότι μόνο σε νέες συνδέσεις θα δίνονται καινούργια ρούτερ.


Κάποιοι συνδρομητές μπορεί να δεχθούμε να πληρώσουμε μια διαφορά για την αντικατάστασή τους.

----------


## theopan

> Κάποιοι συνδρομητές μπορεί να δεχθούμε να πληρώσουμε μια διαφορά για την αντικατάστασή τους.


Και διαφορά να πληρώσετε, τα παλιά ρούτερ που θα επιστραφούν τι θα τα κάνουν;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Και διαφορά να πληρώσετε, τα παλιά ρούτερ που θα επιστραφούν τι θα τα κάνουν;


Όταν ένας συνδρομητής διακόπτει , το παλιό ρούτερ τί το κάνουν?

 :Whistle:

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλή η συζήτηση, αλλά οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι θα αργήσει ακόμα το battery-enabled router, κυρίως γιατί πρέπει να περάσει από 1.000 κύματα στο testing... Θέλει μπόλικη δουλειά ακόμα.

Τώρα, αν θα κάνει 1 μήνα ή 3 ή 6...Δεν το ξέρω. Θα δούμε πότε θα υπάρχουν νεότερα για αυτό...

----------


## vOOz

Απ'οτι ειδα υπαρχει κι αλλος που παρατηρησε αυξηση στο bw του.. Λοιπον, μετα απο 5-6 μερες (ποσο ειναι) που ημουν πανευτυχης κατοχος μιας 17αρας γραμμης, επεστρεψα στα 10.. Αυτο μπορω να πω οτι με ενοχλει, γιατι τοσο καιρο πιστευα οτι εφταιγε η καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας μου.. προφανως οχι. Η γραμμη μου ηταν μια χαρα stable στα 16-17 και snr 6. Τωρα γιατι επεσα στα 10 παλι? Ξερω οτι αμα παρω τηλεφωνο α) δεν θα βγαλω ακρη και β) θα μου ζητησουν να ερθουν να μετρησουν την γραμμη μου και τις λοιπες μπουρδες. Τι προτινετε να κανω λοιπον? Εκνευριστηκα! πφφφ !

----------


## ariadgr

> Απ'οτι ειδα υπαρχει κι αλλος που παρατηρησε αυξηση στο bw του.. Λοιπον, μετα απο 5-6 μερες (ποσο ειναι) που ημουν πανευτυχης κατοχος μιας 17αρας γραμμης, επεστρεψα στα 10.. Αυτο μπορω να πω οτι με ενοχλει, γιατι τοσο καιρο πιστευα οτι εφταιγε η καλωδιωση της πολυκατοικιας μου.. προφανως οχι. Η γραμμη μου ηταν μια χαρα stable στα 16-17 και snr 6. Τωρα γιατι επεσα στα 10 παλι? Ξερω οτι αμα παρω τηλεφωνο α) δεν θα βγαλω ακρη και β) θα μου ζητησουν να ερθουν να μετρησουν την γραμμη μου και τις λοιπες μπουρδες. Τι προτινετε να κανω λοιπον? Εκνευριστηκα! πφφφ !


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε παρεμβολές / θόρυβο / crosstalk οπότε μάλλον δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα.

----------


## theopan

> Όταν ένας συνδρομητής διακόπτει , το παλιό ρούτερ τί το κάνουν?


Αυτη την απορία την έχω ακόμα κι εγώ και δεν μου την έχει λύσει κανείς. Πιθανό να δίνουν κάποια (προφανώς πολύ λίγα από αυτά) σε αντικατάσταση χαλασμένων.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως είναι εντέλως μη συγκρίσιμα τα μεγέθη του "παίρνω πίσω το ρούτερ μετά από 1 χρόνο σε όσους διακόπτουν" και του "αλλάζω άμεσα αρκετές χιλιάδες ρούτερ χωρίς λόγο". Διπλή "ζημιά" γιατί σκέψου ότι σε 1 χρόνο αρκετά από αυτά τα καινούργια θα επιστραφούν και θα συσσωρευτούν μαζί με τα παλιά! Τι θα κάνουν τέτοιο στοκ από λιγότερο και περισσότερο (πλέον) παρωχημένο εξοπλισμό; Ούτε στο εργοστάσιο της Thomson δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο απόθεμα...

----------


## vOOz

> Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε παρεμβολές / θόρυβο / crosstalk οπότε μάλλον δεν μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά πράγματα.


Τα οποια εξαφανιστηκαν για 1 βδομαδα, και τωρα ξαναεμφανιστηκαν? Ε λιγο κουλο!

----------


## ORIONAS21

Καθόλου κουλό...Πάντως ξανά έλενξε τα στατιστικά σου μπορεί το SNR να είναι πάλι 12...

----------


## user1

> Τα οποια εξαφανιστηκαν για 1 βδομαδα, και τωρα ξαναεμφανιστηκαν? Ε λιγο κουλο!


Το ιδιο συνεβη και σε μενα
Πως εγινε και για καποιες μερες κλειδωσα και κατεβαζα κανονικα (με περιπου οσο υπολογιζω απο τον οδηγο αποστασης-attenuation που υπαρχει στο site) και ολο το υπολοιπο διαστημα ειμαι κλειδωμενος στη μιση θεωρητικη ταχυτητα?
Θεμα εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης δεν υπαρχει γιατι και στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας η ιδια ταχυτητα "παιζει".
Μπορει να το εξηγησει κανεις?
Γιατι η καλσσικη μπουρδολογια της εταιρειας ηταν οτι κατι εφταιγε στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, αλλα αυτο απορριφθηκε και απο τους ιδιους.
Το ανωτερο θεωρητικο ειναι να πιανω 14. Φυσικα δεν περιμενω κατι τετοιο αλλα το 11 που κλειδωσε για μερικες μερες , ξαφνικα χωρις να πειραχτει τιποτα, και δουλευε μια χαρα μου φαινεται πολυ φυσιολογικο. Οπως ειπα δεν υπαρχει θεμα καλωδιωσης, και οι τεχνικοι για το επιβεβαιωμενο θεμα του κλειδωματος στην περιπου διπλη -νορμαλ για τα δεδομενα- ταχυτητα δε ξερουν τι να πουν
η απαντηση ειναι " τι να σας πουμε, πραγματικα δε ξερουμε"
Μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει?
Και δε θελω να απευθυνθω στο support forum, οπως πληρωνω κανονικα τους λογαρισμους μου, απαιτω κανονικη και σοβαρη αντιμετωπιση απ'ευθειας απο την εταιρεια.
Αυτο γιατι βλεπω πως οταν κατι δημοσιοποιειται μπορει και να λυθει, αλλα δεν ειναι σοβαρα πραγματα αυτα.

----------


## atheos71

Εύλογη η απορία σου user1!To ίδιο συμβαίνει αντίστοιχα στη δική μου γραμμή και λύση δεν υπάρχει (σχεδόν 5 mbit κάτω).

----------


## user1

> Εύλογη η απορία σου user1!To ίδιο συμβαίνει αντίστοιχα στη δική μου γραμμή και λύση δεν υπάρχει (σχεδόν 5 mbit κάτω).


Απο την εταιρεια τι σου λενε?

----------


## Sovjohn

Χμμ...

Δεν έχω απάντηση σ' αυτό που περιγράφετε - Ξέρω βέβαια ότι το που συγχρονίζει μια γραμμή δεν οφείλεται σε οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση κάνει η netone... Εκτός από περιπτώσεις όπως π.χ. ελαττωματικό router, δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν τεχνικό εκεί μέσα να πει "Α, η γραμμή σου συγχρονίζει στα 20, ας την κάνουμε 15 έτσι για να γουστάρουμε"... Κοινώς, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πειραχτεί κάτι τέτοιο.

Καλωδιακά "μπερδέματα" συμβαίνουν πάντως, και φαντάζομαι ότι όπως αν π.χ. στο ΚΑΦΑΟ κάποιου ενεργοποιηθούν άλλες 10 ADSL (ασχέτως εταιρίας) και λόγω του crosstalk χάσει κάποια ταχύτητα, το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και αντίστροφα (και να κερδίσει ταχύτητα).

Υπάρχουν επίσης περιπτώσεις όπου το crosstalk είναι εξαιρετικά έντονο εξ' αιτίας γραμμών ΜΗ adsl2+. Αν κάποιος έχει την ατυχία να έχει π.χ. κάποια εταιρική γραμμή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του με S.HDSL, ή καμιά παλιά M-1020 μισθωμένη, τότε θα πήξει στο crosstalk...

Και επειδή η διαδρομή έχει πολλά points of failure, μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο είναι εύκολο να γίνει. Σκεφτείτε:

Η γραμμή φεύγει από το σπίτι, και πάει στον κατανεμητή (1 διαδρομή). Μετά, μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ, όπου μπορεί υπόγεια ή όπως περνάει, να είναι κολλητά με άλλες γραμμές (2 διαδρομές). Μετά, μέχρι το DSLAM, όπου μπορεί επίσης να έχει παρεμβολές (3 διαδρομές). Μόνο από το DSLAM και πέρα είναι οπτική ίνα, και άρα υπαιτιότητα της εκάστοτε εταιρίας να λειτουργεί σωστά. Ο τοπικός βρόχος είναι ο αδύνατος κρίκος, δυστυχώς...

Έχω και προσωπική εμπειρία από αυτό. Το Δεκέμβρη, η γραμμή μου που έπαιζε στα 17.000κάτι (από 18.000κάτι, βλέπε crosstalk που λέγαμε), έπεσε στα... 4.100. Αυτό ήταν καλωδιακό θέμα ΟΤΕ, και δεν επιλύθηκε παρά 1 μήνα μετά, όταν ο ΟΤΕ μου άλλαξε βρόχο, και ο καινούργιος ευτυχώς πάιζει πιο ψηλά από τον παλιό (19.000+).

Θα με ικανοποιούσε ο παλιός μου βρόχος, αυτός καθ' αυτός, να πήγαινε πάλι στα 17.000+ από τα 4.100, αλλά αυτό δεν έγινε ποτέ. Ποιος ξέρει λοιπόν τι έγινε σε αυτή (και σε πολλές άλλες) περιπτώσεις σχετικά με την ταχύτητα...

----------


## user1

> Χμμ...
> 
> Δεν έχω απάντηση σ' αυτό που περιγράφετε - Ξέρω βέβαια ότι το που συγχρονίζει μια γραμμή δεν οφείλεται σε οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση κάνει η netone... Εκτός από περιπτώσεις όπως π.χ. ελαττωματικό router, δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν τεχνικό εκεί μέσα να πει "Α, η γραμμή σου συγχρονίζει στα 20, ας την κάνουμε 15 έτσι για να γουστάρουμε"... Κοινώς, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πειραχτεί κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Καλωδιακά "μπερδέματα" συμβαίνουν πάντως, και φαντάζομαι ότι όπως αν π.χ. στο ΚΑΦΑΟ κάποιου ενεργοποιηθούν άλλες 10 ADSL (ασχέτως εταιρίας) και λόγω του crosstalk χάσει κάποια ταχύτητα, το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και αντίστροφα (και να κερδίσει ταχύτητα).
> 
> Υπάρχουν επίσης περιπτώσεις όπου το crosstalk είναι εξαιρετικά έντονο εξ' αιτίας γραμμών ΜΗ adsl2+. Αν κάποιος έχει την ατυχία να έχει π.χ. κάποια εταιρική γραμμή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του με S.HDSL, ή καμιά παλιά M-1020 μισθωμένη, τότε θα πήξει στο crosstalk...
> 
> Και επειδή η διαδρομή έχει πολλά points of failure, μάλλον κάτι τέτοιο είναι εύκολο να γίνει. Σκεφτείτε:
> ...


1ον Για ελαττωματικο router ουτε λογος απο πλευρας τεχνικων
Ουτε καν το ανεφεραν

2ον Δεν ενδιαφερει και κανενα τεχνικο να στο φτιαξει

3ον Πως γινεται και στο εφτιαξαν σε ενα μηνα και σε εμενα ή και σε αλλους να μην καν προσπαθουν σε δυο χρονια? Εχεις καποιο γνωστο? Υπαρχουν πελατες διαφορετικης κατηγοριας;, γιατι νομιζω τα ευρω τα δικα μου ή των αλλων ειναι τα ιδια. Υπαρχουν πελατες και πελατες?
δεν ειναι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ 100 μετρα απο τα γραφεια τους να μην μπορουν να προσφερουν υπηρεσιες σε πελατη που πληρωνει κανονικοτατα? Ουτε καν προσπαθεια?

ΥΓ Δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να ξερω για κανενα crosstalk και κανενα M-1020
Προβλημα τους ειναι να δωσουν επιτελους σοβαρο ιντερνετ. Δεν ειναι?

----------


## Sovjohn

> 1ον Για ελαττωματικο router ουτε λογος απο πλευρας τεχνικων
> Ουτε καν το ανεφεραν
> 
> 2ον Δεν ενδιαφερει και κανενα τεχνικο να στο φτιαξει
> 
> 3ον Πως γινεται και στο εφτιαξαν σε ενα μηνα και σε εμενα ή και σε αλλους να μην καν προσπαθουν σε δυο χρονια? Εχεις καποιο γνωστο? Υπαρχουν πελατες διαφορετικης κατηγοριας;, γιατι νομιζω τα ευρω τα δικα μου ή των αλλων ειναι τα ιδια. Υπαρχουν πελατες και πελατες?
> δεν ειναι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ 100 μετρα απο τα γραφεια τους να μην μπορουν να προσφερουν υπηρεσιες σε πελατη που πληρωνει κανονικοτατα? Ουτε καν προσπαθεια?
> 
> ΥΓ Δεν ειμαι υποχρεωμενος να ξερω για κανενα crosstalk και κανενα M-1020
> Προβλημα τους ειναι να δωσουν επιτελους σοβαρο ιντερνετ. Δεν ειναι?


Σου έπεσε η ταχύτητα από τα 17 στα 4 και έμεινε έτσι? Μάλιστα... ΟΚ, εγώ θα το πω ξεκάθαρα, ο ΟΤΕ αρνούταν ότι υπάρχει βλάβη στη γραμμή μου επίσημα από το W-CRM κτλ, γνωστός μου στον ΟΤΕ κανόνισε και έγινε "άμεσα" η αποκατάσταση στην δική μου περίπτωση.

Από τη netone το είδα με τα μάτια μου σε screenshot ότι ο ΟΤΕ δήλωνε "Υπαιτιότητα παρόχου" και δεν έκανε τίποτα.

Να στο πω κι αλλιώς, ο ΟΤΕ που διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το αν εσένα η ταχύτητα σου πάει από 20 στα 5. DSL που λειτουργεί βλέπει και στη μία, DSL που λειτουργεί βλέπει και στην άλλη. Αν δεν τους κηνυγήσεις ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα... Και στους δικούς του πελάτες ακόμα (του ΟΤΕ) η εύκολη απάντηση είναι "α, δεν λειτουργεί καλά η conn-x 24ρα σας? ΟΚ, περάστε στο πακέτο conn-x 8, να πληρώνετε πιο λίγα, κάτι άλλο δεν κάνουμε".

Για αυτό δεν ευθύνεται ο οποιοσδήποτε ISP, είτε αυτό λέγεται OTEnet είτε netone είτε sovjohnbroadband.

Από κει και πέρα, το ότι πρέπει να έχεις μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη μέχρι και για... σου φτιαχτεί μια βλάβη, είναι απλά ένα θλιβερό σύμπτωμα του που βρίσκονται νομικά και θεσμικά οι τηλεπκοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα...Και τίποτα άλλο.

Πάντως, η αλλαγή βρόχου μπορεί να γίνει δωρεάν...και να αποκτήσεις γραμμή με καλύτερα (ή χειρότερα!) στατιστικά ανάλογα την περιοχή. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνήθως ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να φτάσει στο αμήν για να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο...

ΥΓ: Αν στη netone που αντικειμενικά (από ανεξάρτητες μαρτυρίες, μέχρι και από τον ΟΤΕ άτομα το έχουν παραδεχτεί εδώ μέσα) έχει καλούς και γνώστες τεχνικούς, δεν βρίσκεις άκρη για προβλήματα, που να ήσουν σε καμία tellas ας πούμε... Θα ήταν πιο πολύ για κλάματα η κατάσταση...  :Crazy:

----------


## atheos71

Στη δική μου περίπτωση συγχρόνιζα στα 22 mbit με 7 db και εδώ και καιρό στα 18 με 6.Όλα έχουν ελεγχθεί και πρόβλημα απ'τη δική μου μεριά δεν υπάρχει.Ας ψάξουν καλύτερα και να δώσουν κάποια απάντηση πού να ευσταθεί κι όχι του τύπου "ναι, όντως το βλέπουμε, το ψάχνουμε" κι άλλα τέτοια.Μάλιστα, κάποιες φορές έπιανε και το συγχρονισμό πού 'χα στην αρχή.Λογικό δεν είναι με 14,5 attn. & 6 snr να πιάνεις μόλις και μετά βίας 18 mbit.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ΥΓ: Αν στη netone που αντικειμενικά (από ανεξάρτητες μαρτυρίες, μέχρι και από τον ΟΤΕ άτομα το έχουν παραδεχτεί εδώ μέσα) έχει καλούς και γνώστες τεχνικούς, δεν βρίσκεις άκρη για προβλήματα, που να ήσουν σε καμία tellas ας πούμε... Θα ήταν πιο πολύ για κλάματα η κατάσταση...


Αυτό πού 'πες ξαναπέστο!Γιατί δεν την κάνω γι αλλού;Εντάξει, κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει, αλλά φοβάμαι τα χειρότερα :Whistle:

----------


## Sovjohn

Χμμ ΟΚ... Να θυμηθώ να γράψω ένα άρθρο που να εξηγεί γιατί μπορεί να μειωθεί η απόδοση μιας ADSL γραμμής...

Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι απρόσβλητες από εξωτερικά αίτια (θόρυβος, crosstalk, υγρασία στο καλώδιο, you-name-it). Δυστυχώς επίσης, δεν είναι εύκολο να "φανεί" το τι ακριβώς επηρεάζει μια γραμμή. Μάλλον ένα καλό tutorial με έρευνα επί του θέματος θα βοηθούσε αρκετούς να καταλάβουν τι, πως, γιατί...

Καλό βράδυ!

----------


## atheos71

Το Α/Κ πού είμαι δεν είναι κι απ'τα καλύτερα δυστυχώς (κι απ'τον ΟΤΕ μου το έχουν πει).

Καληνύχτα!

----------


## user1

> Σου έπεσε η ταχύτητα από τα 17 στα 4 και έμεινε έτσι? Μάλιστα... ΟΚ, εγώ θα το πω ξεκάθαρα, ο ΟΤΕ αρνούταν ότι υπάρχει βλάβη στη γραμμή μου επίσημα από το W-CRM κτλ, γνωστός μου στον ΟΤΕ κανόνισε και έγινε "άμεσα" η αποκατάσταση στην δική μου περίπτωση.
> 
> Από τη netone το είδα με τα μάτια μου σε screenshot ότι ο ΟΤΕ δήλωνε "Υπαιτιότητα παρόχου" και δεν έκανε τίποτα.
> 
> Να στο πω κι αλλιώς, ο ΟΤΕ που διαχειρίζεται το δίκτυο δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το αν εσένα η ταχύτητα σου πάει από 20 στα 5. DSL που λειτουργεί βλέπει και στη μία, DSL που λειτουργεί βλέπει και στην άλλη. Αν δεν τους κηνυγήσεις ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα... Και στους δικούς του πελάτες ακόμα (του ΟΤΕ) η εύκολη απάντηση είναι "α, δεν λειτουργεί καλά η conn-x 24ρα σας? ΟΚ, περάστε στο πακέτο conn-x 8, να πληρώνετε πιο λίγα, κάτι άλλο δεν κάνουμε".
> 
> Για αυτό δεν ευθύνεται ο οποιοσδήποτε ISP, είτε αυτό λέγεται OTEnet είτε netone είτε sovjohnbroadband.
> 
> Από κει και πέρα, το ότι πρέπει να έχεις μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη μέχρι και για... σου φτιαχτεί μια βλάβη, είναι απλά ένα θλιβερό σύμπτωμα του που βρίσκονται νομικά και θεσμικά οι τηλεπκοινωνίες στην Ελλάδα...Και τίποτα άλλο.
> ...


Συγνωμη αλλα αυτο το τελευταιο παραειναι ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΟ
Οταν επι τοσο καιρο 20 διαφορετικοι τεχνικοι στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη  επικαλουνται του κοσμου τις ανοησιες για τη συμπεριφορα της γραμμης (απο το οτι φταιει το καλωδιο, ανοιξε κλεισε το router, ο καιρος και οποιαδηποτε αλλη μπαρουφα) φτασαμε στην αυθαιρετη διαπιστωση οτι ηταν θεμα καλωδιωσης. Εφερα τεχνικο, εδεησαν και ηρθαν ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ οι ιδιοι και τελικα ηταν σαθρο το επιχειρημα.
Απο που προκυπτει οτι ειναι καλη και σοβαρη εταιρεια και εχει καλους τεχνικους? Απο που προκυπτει οτι με την tellas θα ηταν χειροτερα τα πραγματα? ΟΛΑ τα παραδειγματα που εχω (στη δουλεια , στου αδερφου μου, σε γνωστους )απο διαφορετικες εταιρειες ΟΛΟΙ κλειδωνουν περιπου εκει που πρεπει. Δε λεω ακριβως αλλα περιπου. ΟΧΙ λιγοτερο απο τα μισα. Και εαν εστω για μια εβδομαδα κλειδωσε στη σωστη ταχυτητα σημαινει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα. Ειναι καταγεγραμμενο, το παραδεχονται και δεν μου δινουν καμια εξηγηση για αυτο. Αυτο δειχνει πως ειναι σοβαρη εταιρεια? 
Οσον αφορα το τον ΟΤΕ γιατι να με ενδιαφερει που και πως εμπλεκεται. Δεν εχω συμβολαιο με κανενα ΟΤε , τη netone πληρωνω κανονικα ας παει να παιξει ξυλο με τον ΟΤΕ, ας κανει οτι νομιζει. 
Απο τη στιγμη που ΔΕΝ εχω προβλημα στην καλωδιωση ας κανει οτι πρεπει η εταιρεια για να το φτιαξει
Οσον αφορα την αλλαγη βρογχου ας την κανουν ή οτι αλλο χρειαζεται
Επιπλεον ειναι και ΝΤΡΟΠΗ να μην μπορει μια εταιρεια να δωσει αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα 100 μετρα απο τα γραφεια της
Ασε που μου ειπαν οτι και αυτοι μεσα στα γραφεια τοσο πιανουν
Ε αυτο ειναι η μεγιστη ξεφτιλα
Εκτος και εαν το ειπαν για να με ξεφορτωθουν, γιατι αν αληθευει για τι σοι εταιρεια τηλεπικοινωνιων μιλαμε?

----------


## ariadgr

> Επιπλεον ειναι και ΝΤΡΟΠΗ να μην μπορει μια εταιρεια να δωσει αξιοπρεπη ταχυτητα *100 μετρα απο τα γραφεια της*


Διάβασε αυτό και θα μπορείς να απαντήσεις μόνος σου, γιατί το παραπάνω που έγραψες είναι εντελώς άτοπο.

Επίσης χρήσιμο: FAQ: Γιατί δεν πιάνω 24 Mbps?

----------


## user1

> Διάβασε αυτό και θα μπορείς να απαντήσεις μόνος σου, γιατί το παραπάνω που έγραψες είναι εντελώς άτοπο.
> 
> Επίσης χρήσιμο: FAQ: Γιατί δεν πιάνω 24 Mbps?


Ειχα διαβασει τα συγκεκριμενα αρθρα και τα ξαναδιαβασα
Ατοπη θα ελεγα πως ειναι η παροτρυνση σου να τα διαβασω για αλλη μια φορα
Για τις αθλιες  ταχυτητες ΜΕΣΑ στα γραφεια τις εταιρειας (οπως με διαβεβαιωσαν οι τεχνικοι) και το συσχετισμο με το αρθρο για τη vodafon επαναλαμβανω πως ειναι θεμα κυρους. Το οτι τεχνικα εμπλεκεται ο οτε ή οποσδηποτε αλλος δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορουν να πιασουν σοβαρη ταχυτητα μεσα στα γραφεια τους. Αλλα αυτο ειναι δικο τους θεμα
Το οτι ΔΕΝ υπαρχει προβλημα απο την πλευρα μου , το οτι επι τοσο καιρο ισχυριζονται διαφορες μπουρδες, το οτι φερνω τεχνικο και τα ελεγχει ολα, το οτι ερχονται μετα απο ΤΟΣΟΥΣ μηνες και διαπιστωνουν οτι πραγματι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα στα καλωδια και τελικα οι ταχυτητες ειναι σχεδον στο 1/3 των θεωρητικων με νορμαλ θορυβο, αυτο ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα
Απ'οτι φαινεται το τοπικο κεντρο ειναι προβληματικο ή γεματο
ισως γιατι ειναι πολυ οι συνδρομητες ή γιατι υπαρχουν μισθωμενες οπως αναφερθηκε ή ή λογω του οτι υπαρχουν πολλες εταιρεις ή οτιδηποτε αλλο 
Δεν πρεπει να λυθει όμως? Τι εχουν κανει να το λυσουν?Απολυτως τιποτα
Και εν πασει περιπτωσει δεν εχω γνωστο στον οτε να κανει κατι οπως ο sovjohn. Δεν ειναι υποχρεωση της εταιρειας να βρει λυση?

----------


## ariadgr

> Ειχα διαβασει τα συγκεκριμενα αρθρα και τα ξαναδιαβασα
> Ατοπη θα ελεγα πως ειναι η παροτρυνση σου να τα διαβασω για αλλη μια φορα


Μπορεί να τα έχεις διαβάσει όπως λες, αλλά με αυτά που γράφεις, δεν δείχνεις να θέλεις να τα κατανοήσεις...
(αναφέρομαι στα γραφόμενά σου για τα "100 μέτρα από τα γραφεία")




> Για τις αθλιες  ταχυτητες ΜΕΣΑ στα γραφεια τις εταιρειας (οπως με διαβεβαιωσαν οι τεχνικοι) και το συσχετισμο με το αρθρο για τη vodafon επαναλαμβανω πως ειναι θεμα κυρους. Το οτι τεχνικα εμπλεκεται ο οτε ή οποσδηποτε αλλος δεν αλλαζει το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορουν να πιασουν σοβαρη ταχυτητα μεσα στα γραφεια τους. Αλλα αυτο ειναι δικο τους θεμα


Είναι προφανές ότι αυτό που σου είπαν θα αφορούσε κάποια δοκιμαστική DSL γραμμή που θα έχουν στα γραφεία τους, η οποία θα χρησιμοποιείται για tests και προφανώς και αυτή θα έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής, άρα δεν είναι στο χέρι της εταιρίας τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής αυτής.

----------


## user1

> Μπορεί να τα έχεις διαβάσει όπως λες, αλλά με αυτά που γράφεις, δεν δείχνεις να θέλεις να τα κατανοήσεις...
> (αναφέρομαι στα γραφόμενά σου για τα "100 μέτρα από τα γραφεία")
> 
> 
> 
> Είναι προφανές ότι αυτό που σου είπαν θα αφορούσε κάποια δοκιμαστική DSL γραμμή που θα έχουν στα γραφεία τους, η οποία θα χρησιμοποιείται για tests και προφανώς και αυτή θα έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο της περιοχής, άρα δεν είναι στο χέρι της εταιρίας τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής αυτής.


Ο τεχνικος μιλησε γενικα, οχι για δοκιμαστικες αλλα  ας αφησουμε την εταιρεια και ας παμμ στους πελατες

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλά..από τα πολλά "άτοπα" έχει χαθεί η μπάλα εντελώς μου φαίνεται... Προφανώς και τα γραφεία της εταιρίας, ειδικά στο Μαρούσι όπου είναι και οι τεχνικοί κτλ, έχουν χάλια ταχύτητα σε ADSL, γιατί είναι 2+++ χιλιόμετρα από τον ΟΤΕ Χαλανδρίου...Τι να κάνουν δηλαδή, να κάτσουν να κλαίνε?

Μη σκας, για τα γραφεία της κάθε εταιρίας υπάρχουν και οπτικές ίνες... Και δοκίμασε να καταλάβεις ότι τα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά της κάθε γραμμής ΔΕΝ τα επηρεάζει ούτε τα κανονίζει ο πάροχος... Αν η γραμμή έχει θόρυβο, δεν θα φύγει ο θόρυβος μαγικά από εκεί ας πούμε...




> Οσον αφορα το τον ΟΤΕ γιατι να με ενδιαφερει που και πως εμπλεκεται. Δεν εχω συμβολαιο με κανενα ΟΤε , τη netone πληρωνω κανονικα ας παει να παιξει ξυλο με τον ΟΤΕ, ας κανει οτι νομιζει.


Αυτό είναι άτοπο. Ο διαχειριστής δικτύου δεν είναι κάποιος που "παίζεις ξύλο" μαζί του. Βασικά, αν έχεις όντως πρόβλημα με το βρόχο σου, θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις καινούργιο...αν τον πληρώσεις δεν φαντάζομαι να έχει κανείς πρόβλημα (οι βρόχοι δεν είναι τσάμπα...)

----------


## user1

Βασικα μπερδευτηκα. Η αλλαγη βροχου ειναι δωρεαν οπως ανεφερες πιο πανω ή χρεωνεται?
Και για να συννενοηθουμε το θεμα με την ταχυτητα στα γραφεια το ανεφερα γιατι ειναι αυτο που μου ειπαν για να με πεισουν οτι δε γινεται τιποτα
Οταν φτασαμε στο σημειο να συζηταμε αν μπορει να γινει κατι και τεθηκε θεμα αλλαγης καλωδιου (ετσι το ονομασαν) μου ειπαν πως δεν προκειται να γινει τιποτα και σαν παραδειγμα μου ειπαν πως οι γραμμες τους στα κεντρικα εκει κλειδωνουν, πραγμα ομως μη φυσιολογικο για την αποσταση και το θορυβο. Ουσιαστικα απεκλεισαν με αυτο να γινει τιποτα. 
Για αυτο και προσπαθω να μαθω τι στο καλο συμβαινει

----------


## Sovjohn

Ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί, μετά από τρελή πίεση κτλ, ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ (κατάλαβες, έχουμε και τέτοια) να εγκρίνει αλλαγή βρόχου προς αποκατάσταση βλάβης. Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να το πετύχεις αυτό, γιατί...

...ο ΟΤΕ προτιμάει να μην το κάνει τσάμπα αυτό. Προτιμάει δηλαδή να παραγγείλεις εσύ ένα νέο βρόχο μέσω της netone / οποιουδήποτε, να πάρει τα $$$ της ενεργοποίησης, και "όλα καλά".

Η μόνη σίγουρη λύση για να αλλάξεις βρόχο, είναι με χρέωση δυστυχώς. Το να σου την εγκρίνει ο ΟΤΕ από το βλαβοληπτικό είναι δύσκολο (εκτός αν η ADSL σου ας πούμε με υπαιτιότητα ΟΤΕ απλά δε λειτουργούσε ή είχε 100 αποσυνδέσεις τη μέρα)...

Στο support subforum έχεις απευθυνθεί, είπαμε? Και αν ναι, σου απάντησε κάποιος από εκεί? (netone1/2/3/ κτλ?)

----------


## user1

> Ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί, μετά από τρελή πίεση κτλ, ΑΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΕΙ (κατάλαβες, έχουμε και τέτοια) να εγκρίνει αλλαγή βρόχου προς αποκατάσταση βλάβης. Είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να το πετύχεις αυτό, γιατί...
> 
> ...ο ΟΤΕ προτιμάει να μην το κάνει τσάμπα αυτό. Προτιμάει δηλαδή να παραγγείλεις εσύ ένα νέο βρόχο μέσω της netone / οποιουδήποτε, να πάρει τα $$$ της ενεργοποίησης, και "όλα καλά".
> 
> Η μόνη σίγουρη λύση για να αλλάξεις βρόχο, είναι με χρέωση δυστυχώς. Το να σου την εγκρίνει ο ΟΤΕ από το βλαβοληπτικό είναι δύσκολο (εκτός αν η ADSL σου ας πούμε με υπαιτιότητα ΟΤΕ απλά δε λειτουργούσε ή είχε 100 αποσυνδέσεις τη μέρα)...
> 
> Στο support subforum έχεις απευθυνθεί, είπαμε? Και αν ναι, σου απάντησε κάποιος από εκεί? (netone1/2/3/ κτλ?)


Ρε συ Sovjohn, επιτελους θα συννενοηθουμε?
Αυτο δε σου λεω οτι οι τεχνικοι μου λενε οτι ΔΕΝ ειναι θεμα βροχου και μου φερνουν σαν παραδειγμα τις ταχυτητες στα γραφεια τους?
Γιτι επιμενεις στην αλλαγη βροχου?
Σου ξαναλεω, οταν τεθηκε θεμα αλλαγης, μου ειπαν πως και αυτοι εκει χαμηλα κλειδωνουν 
Αυτο ρωταω, ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## Sovjohn

Κάτσε, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ΕΙΧΕΣ υψηλή ταχύτητα (π.χ. 10.000) και σου ΕΠΕΣΕ σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο. Σωστό ή λάθος?

Γι' αυτό έλεγα για αλλαγή βρόχου...

Τα πλήρη στατιστικά σου ποια είναι? Μένεις κοντά στην Net One (Χαλάνδρι / Μαρούσι?) Και, είχες πάντα αυτή την ταχύτητα που έχεις τώρα?

- Για να δούμε αν το θέμα είναι:

α) Ελαττωματικός βρόχος (βλ. αλλαγή βρόχου που λέω πιο πάνω) ή
β) Απλά "νορμαλ-για-την-απόσταση-κτλ" στατιστικά για την περίπτωση σου

----------


## user1

> Κάτσε, εγώ κατάλαβα ότι ΕΙΧΕΣ υψηλή ταχύτητα (π.χ. 10.000) και σου ΕΠΕΣΕ σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο. Σωστό ή λάθος?
> 
> Γι' αυτό έλεγα για αλλαγή βρόχου...
> 
> Τα πλήρη στατιστικά σου ποια είναι? Μένεις κοντά στην Net One (Χαλάνδρι / Μαρούσι?) Και, είχες πάντα αυτή την ταχύτητα που έχεις τώρα?
> 
> - Για να δούμε αν το θέμα είναι:
> 
> α) Ελαττωματικός βρόχος (βλ. αλλαγή βρόχου που λέω πιο πάνω) ή
> β) Απλά "νορμαλ-για-την-απόσταση-κτλ" στατιστικά για την περίπτωση σου


1.Απο την αρχη κλειδωνε χαμηλα 
2.Γι καποιες μερες μονο κλειδωσε κανονικα και μετα ξαναεπεσε .Δεν μπορουν να το εξηγησουν, η απαντηση ειναι (αφου επιβεβαιωθηκε απο το log τους οτι πραγματι για λιγο κλειδωσε ψηλα και χωρις προβληματα) οτι δεν ξερουν τι να πουν
2. Το ξαναλεω ΔΕΝ ειναι θεμα εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης(το οποιο ισχυριζονταν για ενα χρονο και καταρριφθηκε), η αποσταση ΔΕΝ δικαολογει τη χαμηλη ταχυτητα κλειδωματος (το θεωρητικο μεγιστο συμφωνα με το adslgr ειναι 14.5 -κλειδωνω στα 5 και ΔΕΝ υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο θεμα θορυβου
3.Κατι αλλο συμβαινει στην περιοχη και εκει ερχονται και μου λενε και εγινε το θεμα πως και αυτοι σε οσες γραμμες εχουν στα γραφεια τους εκει κλειδωνουν
και μου ειπαν πως η αλλαγη καλωδιου δε θα κανει τιποτα
Αυτο προπαθω να καταλαβω, τι γινεται

----------


## Sovjohn

Μάλιστα. Επειδή βγαίνουμε off-topic, check your PMs να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει και αν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω κάπου.

----------


## vOOz

> Καθόλου κουλό...Πάντως ξανά έλενξε τα στατιστικά σου μπορεί το SNR να είναι πάλι 12...


οχι, το snr παραμενει στα 6, εκανα και rr. kλειδωνω 11 με 12. ξεφτιλα..



> Το ιδιο συνεβη και σε μενα
> Πως εγινε και για καποιες μερες κλειδωσα και κατεβαζα κανονικα (με περιπου οσο υπολογιζω απο τον οδηγο αποστασης-attenuation που υπαρχει στο site) και ολο το υπολοιπο διαστημα ειμαι κλειδωμενος στη μιση θεωρητικη ταχυτητα?
> Θεμα εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης δεν υπαρχει γιατι και στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας η ιδια ταχυτητα "παιζει".
> Μπορει να το εξηγησει κανεις?
> Γιατι η καλσσικη μπουρδολογια της εταιρειας ηταν οτι κατι εφταιγε στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση, αλλα αυτο απορριφθηκε και απο τους ιδιους.
> Το ανωτερο θεωρητικο ειναι να πιανω 14. Φυσικα δεν περιμενω κατι τετοιο αλλα το 11 που κλειδωσε για μερικες μερες , ξαφνικα χωρις να πειραχτει τιποτα, και δουλευε μια χαρα μου φαινεται πολυ φυσιολογικο. Οπως ειπα δεν υπαρχει θεμα καλωδιωσης, και οι τεχνικοι για το επιβεβαιωμενο θεμα του κλειδωματος στην περιπου διπλη -νορμαλ για τα δεδομενα- ταχυτητα δε ξερουν τι να πουν
> η απαντηση ειναι " τι να σας πουμε, πραγματικα δε ξερουμε"
> Μπορει κανεις να βοηθησει?
> Και δε θελω να απευθυνθω στο support forum, οπως πληρωνω κανονικα τους λογαρισμους μου, απαιτω κανονικη και σοβαρη αντιμετωπιση απ'ευθειας απο την εταιρεια.
> Αυτο γιατι βλεπω πως οταν κατι δημοσιοποιειται μπορει και να λυθει, αλλα δεν ειναι σοβαρα πραγματα αυτα.


πες τα γιατι δεν ειμαι τρελη.. Η γραμμη μου αυτες τις μερες btw αρχικα κλειδωνει στα 17, και μετα γινεται restart απο μονο του και κλειδωνει 11-12.. Βραχυκλωμα δεν υπαρχει, δεν εχω ουτε 1 error οσο ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 17 (5-10' max)



> Δεν έχω απάντηση σ' αυτό που περιγράφετε - Ξέρω βέβαια ότι το που συγχρονίζει μια γραμμή δεν οφείλεται σε οποιαδήποτε ρύθμιση κάνει η netone...


Δηλαδη θες να μου πεις οτι η netone δεν εχει profiles οπως και οι υπολοιποι ISPs? Γιατι οταν ημουν οτενετ, και ειχα γνωστο μεσα, ως δια μαγειας απο 5 επιασα 8 επειδη πειραξε το profile μου  :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Έχει, αλλά δεν πρόκειται να σου ρίξει τη γραμμή χωρίς να το ξέρεις ή να αναφέρεις άλυτα προβλήματα (π.χ. αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 2')...Αυτο εννοούσα.

----------


## user1

Τελικα μπορει να βοηθησει κανενας χριστιανος?
Τι μπορω να κανω , δε βγαζω ακρη με αυτους

----------


## harris

> Τελικα μπορει να βοηθησει κανενας χριστιανος?
> Τι μπορω να κανω , δε βγαζω ακρη με αυτους


Mπορείς να δώσεις τα πλήρη στατιστικά της γραμμής σου; Δεν τα βρήκα κάπου... αν τα έχεις δώσει δώσε ένα link...  :Smile:

----------


## user1

ελπιζω να φαινονται


Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:12 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.019 / 3.052 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 532,00 / 788,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / 33,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,5 / 13,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM

----------


## harris

> Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:12 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.019 / 3.052 
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 532,00 / 788,00 
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0 
> ...


Με αυτά τα στατιστικά είναι προφανές ότι έχεις πρόβλημα στην γραμμή σου. Είναι προφανές ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά! Καθόλου καλά μάλιστα!

Το που είναι το πρόβλημα δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε... Θέλει ψάξιμο, και μάλιστα σε πρώτη φάση από την δική σου πλευρά! Αν μπορείς μόνος σου καλώς, αλλιώς πρέπει να έρθουν να μετρήσουν την γραμμή σου από την netone στον κατανεμητή ώστε να δεις κι εσύ αν το πρόβλημα είναι δικό σου ή αν είναι στον βρόχο σου.-

Ότι άλλο είναι απλά βλακείες.-

----------


## user1

> Με αυτά τα στατιστικά είναι προφανές ότι έχεις πρόβλημα στην γραμμή σου. Είναι προφανές ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά! Καθόλου καλά μάλιστα!
> 
> Το που είναι το πρόβλημα δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε... Θέλει ψάξιμο, και μάλιστα σε πρώτη φάση από την δική σου πλευρά! Αν μπορείς μόνος σου καλώς, αλλιώς πρέπει να έρθουν να μετρήσουν την γραμμή σου από την netone στον κατανεμητή ώστε να δεις κι εσύ αν το πρόβλημα είναι δικό σου ή αν είναι στον βρόχο σου.-
> 
> Ότι άλλο είναι απλά βλακείες.-


Και εγω εκανα μετρησεις, και οι ιδιοι εκαναν και δεν ειναι θεμα εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης

----------


## harris

> Και εγω εκανα μετρησεις, και οι ιδιοι εκαναν και δεν ειναι θεμα εσωτερικης καλωδιωσης


Αν γίνανε οι μετρήσεις και δεν είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα τότε, ή είναι πρόβλημα του βρόχου του ΟΤΕ, ή της πόρτας της netone... άλλη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει! Με δυσκολία (μεγάλη δυσκολία!) θα έλεγα του router σου!

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Παιδια καλημερα, μπορει καποιος να μου θυμισει που βρισκω τα bandwidth files της NetOne?

----------


## 3lbereth

http://my.netone.gr/speedtest/

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> http://my.netone.gr/speedtest/


Ευχαριστω

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πριν από λίγο μου κόλλησε το ρούτερ  :Cool:  . Για πρώτη φορά στα 3++ χρόνια που έχω aDSL  έγινε κάτι τέτοιο και αναγκάστηκα να κάνω το πρώτο hard reset της ζωής μου σε ρούτερ μου  :Cool:  (ουάου). Πλάκα είχε (ο lewton  που είχε τους ίδιους παρόχους με μένα μέχρι πρόσφατα δεν είχε κάνει ποτέ  :Razz: ) .

Τώρα όλα παίζουν και πάλι κομπλέ και ο συγχρονισμός μια χαρά.Btw  το ρούτερ αυτό δουλευει σχεδόν ασταμάτητα 24/7/365 από τον Ιούλιο του 2007 και ήταν το πρώτο πρόβλημα που μου έβγαλε στην Ιστορία με συνολικό downtime  απόψε 8-12 λεπτά  :Cool: .

(τώρα πρέπει να ξαναπεράσω τις ρυθμίσεις  :Razz: )

----------


## andreasp

Σημερα ενεργοποιήθηκα στη NetONE, σε ανενεργό βρόγχο.
Αιτηση 19-2-2009.
Παρακάτω είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής.
Στο ίδιο σπίτι, με 6snr κλειδώνω στη Forthnet με 15.500.
Προσπαθώ μέσα απο το my.netone.gr να ρίξω το snr μου, αλλά και στο "Υπηρεσιων Τηλεφωνίας", και μου βγάζει στο μεν snr ότι πρέπει να καλέσω το Netone support και στο δεύτερο : 
"Ο λογαριασμός δεν φαίνεται να έχει συνδεθεί με κάποιο  λογαριασμό τηλεφωνίας.
Αν θεωρείτε ότι αυτό είναι λάθος επικοινωνήστε με το  τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης"

Επίσης όταν συνδέομαι στο my.netone.gr δεν μου βγάζει αυτόματα τον κωδικό πελάτη.

Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

Επίσης , μην ξεχάσω να πώ, ότι ποτέ δεν ήρθε το "κιτ σπιτιου" , που και καλά είναι για να λειτουργεί συσκευή σε άλλο δωμάτιο.
Αντίθετα, το παλικάρι που ήρθε σπίτι, τράβηξε ενα καλώδιο μέσα απο την πρίζα, και μου το έβαλε με ένα "ταφ" στην έξοδο του ρούτερ.


Uptime: 0 days, 3:03:04 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 14.478 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 132,37 / 2,55 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,0 / 19,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 12,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 20 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 3.819.152 / 2.255 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 36.782 / 4 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 844.434 / 3

----------


## ariadgr

> Σημερα ενεργοποιήθηκα στη NetONE, σε ανενεργό βρόγχο.
> Αιτηση 19-2-2009.
> Παρακάτω είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής.
> Στο ίδιο σπίτι, με 6snr κλειδώνω στη Forthnet με 15.500.


Άρα ο νέος βρόχος που σου παραδόθηκε φαίνεται να είναι καλύτερος.  :One thumb up: 
Επίσης πολύ γρήγορη ενεργοποίηση, *9 εργάσιμες* μετά την αίτηση, και σε ανενεργό βρόχο!  :Clap: 




> Προσπαθώ μέσα απο το my.netone.gr να ρίξω το snr μου, αλλά και στο "Υπηρεσιων Τηλεφωνίας", και μου βγάζει στο μεν snr ότι πρέπει να καλέσω το Netone support και στο δεύτερο : 
> "Ο λογαριασμός δεν φαίνεται να έχει συνδεθεί με κάποιο  λογαριασμό τηλεφωνίας.
> Αν θεωρείτε ότι αυτό είναι λάθος επικοινωνήστε με το  τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης"
> 
> Επίσης όταν συνδέομαι στο my.netone.gr δεν μου βγάζει αυτόματα τον κωδικό πελάτη.
> 
> Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?


Θα έλεγα να περιμένεις μήπως χρειάζεται λίγος χρόνος μέχρι να ενημερωθεί το σύστημα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκες, αλλιώς στείλε mail στο helpdesk αν δεις ότι δεν διορθώνεται.

----------


## Cacofonix

Αυτό το "κιτ σπιτιού" από που μπορούμε να το προμηθευτούμε; Θυμάμαι κάποτε που είχε γίνει συζήτηση γι' αυτό το θέμα, αλλά δεν το βρίσκω ο λακαμάς.

----------


## andreasp

> Άρα ο νέος βρόχος που σου παραδόθηκε φαίνεται να είναι καλύτερος. 
> Επίσης πολύ γρήγορη ενεργοποίηση, *9 εργάσιμες* μετά την αίτηση, και σε ανενεργό βρόχο!


Κατα τα άλλα ... φταίει ο ΟΤΕ , με τα καραγκιοζιλίκια των άλλων.
Αλλα ξέχασα. Ο ΟΤΕ συμπαθεί την NETONE , και δεν την καθυστερεί. Καθυστερεί τους υπόλοιπους..
Και ο αδερφός μου σε 8 εργάσιμες ενεργοποιηθηκε , περυσι.
Και βασικά , όποιον φίλο έχω στείλει στη NETONE , στα ίδια πλαίσια κινήθηκε.





> Θα έλεγα να περιμένεις μήπως χρειάζεται λίγος χρόνος μέχρι να ενημερωθεί το σύστημα ότι ενεργοποιήθηκες, αλλιώς στείλε mail στο helpdesk αν δεις ότι δεν διορθώνεται.


Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο σήμερα, και το έβαλαν για να το κοιτάξουν άυριο.
Οπότε θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## pstr

> ....
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, *3:03:04* 
> ...
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: *132,37* / 2,55 
>  ...
> Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 20 / 0 
> 
> FEC Errors (Up/Down): *3.819.152* / 2.255 
> ...


Πολλά errors όμως στο Upload, για 3 μόνο ώρες uptime  :Thinking: 
Δεν δοκιμάζεις κανένα άλλο καλώδιο; (Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη, βάλε τα καλώδια που είχε μέσα η συσκευασία).

----------


## andreasp

Επίσης...
Δεν δουλεύει FAX. Για την ακρίβεια, λαμβάνω κανονικά αλλά δεν μπορώ να στείλω.
Γιατί?
Γιατί και απο το Zoom Fax/Modem και απο το Canon Multipass C70 που δούλευα επι 5 έτη στο γραφείο μου, η γραμμή δεν "ακούει" τους DTMF τόνους, με αποτέλεσμα να μην παίρνει τηλέφωνο.
Οι της NETONE, σηκώσαν τα χέρια.
Οι DNS της NETONE έχουν πρόβλημα?
Αυτη την στιγμή, το www.crypto.gr δεν ανοίγει. Δεν το βρίσκει καν!
Την ίδια στιγμή , από OTENET είναι μια χαρά!

Αρχίζω να απογοητεύομαι!  :Sad:

----------


## Sebu

Ουτε εμενα το ανοιγει

Μαλλον dns problem

Ενημερωσε τη ΝετΟνε καλυτερα

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Στη Κυψέλη έχει κανείς αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 1-2 μέρες or is it just me?  :Thinking:

----------


## pstr

> Στη Κυψέλη έχει κανείς αποσυνδέσεις κάθε 1-2 μέρες or is it just me?


It is just you!!  :Razz: 
(Βέβαια εγώ είμαι σε άλλο κέντρο...)

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> It is just you!! 
> (Βέβαια εγώ είμαι σε άλλο κέντρο...)


Σε ποιο είσαι?

----------


## pstr

Κυψέλη μεν, στο [DSLAM: Net One - ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ] δε.

----------


## atheos71

Η πτώση στο συγχρονισμό καλά κρατεί....Άλλο ένα mbit κάτω από χθες.....Στα 17mbit πλέον με 14,5 attn., χωρίς κάποια συγκεκριμένη αιτία, όπως διαβεβαιώνουν οι τεχνικοί της εταιρίας.Άξιον απορίας, πόσο τελικά θα φτάσω μέχρι το καλοκαίρι;Όσο ήμουν πριν τη μεταφορά γραμμής;( με απόσταση μεγαλύτερη κατά 2 χλμ. περίπου; ).Απλά, είναι απογοητευτική η κατάσταση.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Crosstalk ...

Δες το από τη θετική πλευρά : οι γείτονές σου (και όχι μόνο) έβαλαν DSL  :Razz:  , η περιοχή σου ευρυζωνικοποιείται  :Smile: .

----------


## Darkride24

Καλησπέρα στο forum
Σήμερα συνδέθηκα στη netone 40 περίπου μέρες μετά την αίτηση μου.
Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:

Uptime:	0 days, 3:27:52
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	975 / 8.027
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	19,62 / 100,99
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 16,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 179
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	44 / 0

Είναι λογικό να έχω τόσο χαμηλό downstream με αυτά τα στατιστικά?

----------


## ariadgr

> Είναι λογικό να έχω τόσο χαμηλό downstream με αυτά τα στατιστικά?


Οχι.
www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να συνδέσεις το speedtouch στην πρίζα αφετηρία και να απομονώσεις τις άλλες πρίζες;

----------


## Darkride24

Στην κεντρική πρίζα το έχω συνδεδεμένο, οι άλλες είναι ανενεργές.

Μήπως φταίει που ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου έχει συνδέσει προσωρινά μόνο τα 2 μπλε καλωδιάκια στο rj11 που συνδέω στο speedtouch? (δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα οι πρίζες στο σπίτι)

----------


## ariadgr

> Μήπως φταίει που ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου έχει συνδέσει προσωρινά μόνο τα 2 μπλε καλωδιάκια στο rj11 που συνδέω στο speedtouch? (δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα οι πρίζες στο σπίτι)


Πες μας πάλι αφού μπει πρίζα ώστε να είναι σιγουρα καλά συνδεδεμένα τα καλώδια.

----------


## harris

> Στην κεντρική πρίζα το έχω συνδεδεμένο, οι άλλες είναι ανενεργές.


Αν μπορείς και ξέρεις, άνοιξε την κεντρική πρίζα και αποσύνδεσε πλήρως το καλώδιο που φέρνει την γραμμή και δοκίμασε  :Wink: 




> Μήπως φταίει που ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου έχει συνδέσει προσωρινά μόνο τα 2 μπλε καλωδιάκια στο rj11 που συνδέω στο speedtouch? (δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα οι πρίζες στο σπίτι)


Τα πάντα μπορεί να φταίνε!

----------


## ariadgr

> (δεν έχουν μπει ακόμα οι πρίζες στο σπίτι)


Τότε φρόντισε να ζητήσεις από τον ηλεκτρολόγο η πρίζα-αφετηρία να είναι δίγραμμη (2 x RJ-11) ώστε να κάνεις μετά το παρακάτω:

 :Arrow:  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*

Δηλαδή στο αριστερό πριζάκι θα σου συνδέσει τη γραμμή που έρχεται από τον κατανεμητή, και στο δεξί πριζάκι όλες τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού.
Μετά θα συνδέσεις το αριστερό πριζάκι με την υποδοχή DSL του speedtouch, και το δεξί πριζάκι με την υποδοχή Phone 1/2 του speedtouch

----------


## Cacofonix

Παρατηρώ ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το SNR στο my.netone.gr. Αποδέχομαι τους όρους της NetOne και μετά φορτώνςι, φορτώνει, φορτώνει, και στο τέλος δείχνει μια λευκή σελίδα...

........Auto merged post: cacofonix πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επίσης, παρατηρώ ότι έπεσε ο "θόρυβος" από 19 σε 10.5 και ανέβηκε ο συγχρονισμός από τα 10MB στα 13ΜΒ.

----------


## Sebu

Οι ανακοινωσεις για προγραμματισμενες εργασιες εδω ξερουμε αν αφορουν πχ εργασιες διασυνδεσης με το νεο δικτυο οπτικων της ΝετΟνε???

Επειδη βλεπω κυκλικα εχει ξεκινησει σε αρκετα κεντρα της Αττικης

----------


## Darkride24

> Πες μας πάλι αφού μπει πρίζα ώστε να είναι σιγουρα καλά συνδεδεμένα τα καλώδια.


Τελικά τίποτα, η καλωδίωση ολοκληρώθηκε, η ταχύτητα παρέμεινε ίδια στα 7,5 mbit. Από τη netone δεν μπορούν να μου δώσουν κάποια λογική εξήγηση, οπότε βολεύομαι με αυτά που έχω...

----------


## mpil_

Μια ερωτηση...ειναι να ενεργοποιηθω σε 10 μερες περιπου..
Τον κωδικο πελατη μου τον δινουν οταν ενεργοποιηθω με καποιο mail η τηλεφωνικα η τον εχω
παραλαβει ειδη με τον εξοπλισμο και δεν το εχω προσεξει?

----------


## Cacofonix

> Μια ερωτηση...ειναι να ενεργοποιηθω σε 10 μερες περιπου..
> Τον κωδικο πελατη μου τον δινουν οταν ενεργοποιηθω με καποιο mail η τηλεφωνικα η τον εχω
> παραλαβει ειδη με τον εξοπλισμο και δεν το εχω προσεξει?


Με το που μπεις στο my.netone.gr μπαίνει αυτόματα. Αν θυμάμαι καλα φαίνεται και στα χαρτιά που σου δίνουν.

----------


## mpil_

> Με το που μπεις στο my.netone.gr μπαίνει αυτόματα. Αν θυμάμαι καλα φαίνεται και στα χαρτιά που σου δίνουν.


Αρα για να μπαινει αυτοματα πρεπει να εισαι και ενεργοποιημενος οποτε περιμενω την ημερα τις μικτονομησης.Θα κοιταξω και στα χαρτια που μου στειλανε,ομως απ'οτι ειδα ειναι μονο για το mail σου και για domain δεν εχει και κατι σημαντικο οπως ειναι να δω τον λογαριασμο μου η εχει καποιο αλλο link γι'αυτον τον λογο?

----------


## theopan

> Αρα για να μπαινει αυτοματα πρεπει να εισαι και ενεργοποιημενος οποτε περιμενω την ημερα τις μικτονομησης.Θα κοιταξω και στα χαρτια που μου στειλανε,ομως απ'οτι ειδα ειναι μονο για το mail σου και για domain δεν εχει και κατι σημαντικο οπως ειναι να δω τον λογαριασμο μου η εχει καποιο αλλο link γι'αυτον τον λογο?


Στο λογαριασμό σου (για να βλέπεις κινήσεις, χρεώσεις κλπ,) θα μπαίνεις από το my.netone.gr το οποίο είναι προσβάσιμο μόνο από σύνδεση netone και ειδικά ο λογαριασμός σου, μόνο από *τη δική σου σύνδεση*. Ο κωδικός πελάτη θα εμφανίζεται αυτόματα στο ανάλογο κουτάκι της σελίδας κάθε φορά που θα συνδέεσαι και θα μπορέσεις να τον δεις επίσης στον πρώτο λογαριασμό (όταν αυτός ...εκδοθεί). Μπορείς νομίζω να τον μάθεις από τώρα και τηλεφωνικά αλλά δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Στα όποια χαρτιά πήρα μαζί με το ρούτερ, δε θυμάμαι να πουθενά τον κωδικό πελάτη (ούτε καν τους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς που μου έδωσαν).

----------


## mpil_

> Στα όποια χαρτιά πήρα μαζί με το ρούτερ, δε θυμάμαι να πουθενά τον κωδικό πελάτη (ούτε καν τους τηλεφωνικούς αριθμούς που μου έδωσαν).


Αν δεις πανω στο χαρτι που σου εφερε ο κουριερ το ρουτερ γραφει 
"ΔΟΣΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΩΔ.ΑΝΤ: 200..............."(12 ψηφια ειναι) λογικα αυτος ειναι ο κωδικος πελατη.
Απο την αλλη τωρα που ειπες για τα τηλεφωνικα νουμερα...οντως δεν μου εχουν δωσει  :Thinking:  και μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι ενεργοποιουμε και καλα σε 10 μερες σχεδον και απ'οτι ξερω αυτα τα παιρνεις αμεσως οπως κανει και η on για παραδειγμα που στο λενε απο την αρχη.Καλα δεν βιαζομαι να τους παρω για τον λογαριασμο μου ακομα αλλα μαλλον θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παρω για να μαθω τα 2 νουμερα που μου δινουν.

----------


## ariadgr

> μαλλον θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παρω για να μαθω τα 2 νουμερα που μου δινουν.


Δεν χρειάζεται.
Όταν ενεργοποιηθείς, καλείς από την κάθε γραμμή το κινητό σου και τα μαθαίνεις.

----------


## theopan

> Αν δεις πανω στο χαρτι που σου εφερε ο κουριερ το ρουτερ γραφει 
> "ΔΟΣΟΛΗΠΤΙΚΟΣ ΚΩΔ.ΑΝΤ: 200..............."(12 ψηφια ειναι) λογικα αυτος ειναι ο κωδικος πελατη.
> Απο την αλλη τωρα που ειπες για τα τηλεφωνικα νουμερα...οντως δεν μου εχουν δωσει  και μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι ενεργοποιουμε και καλα σε 10 μερες σχεδον και απ'οτι ξερω αυτα τα παιρνεις αμεσως οπως κανει και η on για παραδειγμα που στο λενε απο την αρχη.Καλα δεν βιαζομαι να τους παρω για τον λογαριασμο μου ακομα αλλα μαλλον θα πρεπει καποια στιγμη να παρω για να μαθω τα 2 νουμερα που μου δινουν.


Όντως τον γράφει τον κωδ. στο δελτίο αποστολής. Δεν είχα το χρόνο ούτε να κοιτάξω όταν είχα συνδεθεί. Το πρωί ήρθε το ρούτερ και το μεσημέρι ο τεχνικός για τη μικτονόμηση.

----------


## mpil_

> Το πρωί ήρθε το ρούτερ και το μεσημέρι ο τεχνικός για τη μικτονόμηση.


Μεσα σε μια μερα και τα 2  :Blink:  ???
Εμενα μου φερανε το ρουτερ μετα απο 7 μερες που εκανα την αιτηση δηλαδη 24 εργασιμες πριν ενεργοποιηθω!
Αυτη ειναι τυχη και τα 2 μαζι μπαμ μπαμ.. :Respekt:

----------


## theopan

> Μεσα σε μια μερα και τα 2  ???
> Εμενα μου φερανε το ρουτερ μετα απο 7 μερες που εκανα την αιτηση δηλαδη 24 εργασιμες πριν ενεργοποιηθω!
> Αυτη ειναι τυχη και τα 2 μαζι μπαμ μπαμ..


Και τα 2 μάζι συνέβησαν μάλιστα σε 8 εργάσιμες ημέρες *μετά την αίτηση*. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι η "τύχη" άρχισε να τελειώνει όταν άρχισε ο τραγέλαφος με τους λογαριασμούς που εκδίδονται όποτε θυμούνται. Στην αρχή ήταν απλά "διασκεδαστικό" γιατί είχε κάποιο σασπένς, τώρα έχει καταντήσει (τουλάχιστον) κουραστικό για κάποιους που θέλουμε να προγραμματίζουμε τα οικονομικά μας καθώς παρατραβάει και δε φαίνεται λύση στον ορίζοντα παρά τις επιστολές συγνώμης και τις περί επίλυσης, διαβεβαιώσεις.

----------


## mpil_

> Το θέμα είναι ότι η "τύχη" άρχισε να τελειώνει όταν άρχισε ο τραγέλαφος με τους λογαριασμούς που εκδίδονται όποτε θυμούνται. Στην αρχή ήταν απλά "διασκεδαστικό" γιατί είχε κάποιο σασπένς, τώρα έχει καταντήσει (τουλάχιστον) κουραστικό για κάποιους που θέλουμε να προγραμματίζουμε τα οικονομικά μας καθώς παρατραβάει και δε φαίνεται λύση στον ορίζοντα παρά τις επιστολές συγνώμης και τις περί επίλυσης, διαβεβαιώσεις.


Ωχ δηλαδη εγω που εχω 2 μηνες δωρεαν και φαινομενικα ειναι να πληρωσω τον πρωτο λογαριασμο τον Ιουλιο εφοσον βγαινει ανα 2μηνο θα εχω τρεξιματα και μπορει να μου ερθει και Αυγουστο?Παιζει να κοβουν και υπηρεσιες σαν την On που ενω εχεις πληρωσει και μαλιστα μερες πριν  :RTFM:  εκεινει σου κοβουν τις υπηρεσιες και μετα λενε συγνωμη και περιμενεις μια εργασιμη για να στις ξανανοιξουν??Ωχ εγινε και η εξαγορα τις netone απο την On...δεν αισθανομαι καλα κατι μ'επιασε... :Sorry:

----------


## cochr

Όσο για την διακοπή των υπηρεσιών λίγο δύσκολο.  Δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα να έχουν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον όχι πριν ενημερώσουν απο πρίν και να δώσουν μια προθεσμία για εξόφληση.  Εγώ είχα να πάρω λογαριασμό για 3 δίμηνα και όταν ήρθε τελικά μετά απο επικοινωνία που είχα με την εταιρία μου είπαν να πληρώσω κάτι έναντι αν δεν μπορώ όλα μαζί.  Νομίζω πως επειδή δεν πρέπει να έχει λυθεί το θέμα που έχουν με τους λογαριασμούς με την εμπρόθεσμη αποστολή τους (λαμβάνω λογαριασμούς τουλάχιστον 5 μέρες μετά την λήξη πληρωμής τους) δεν περιμένουν και άμεση εξόφληση τους.

----------


## theopan

> Νομίζω πως επειδή δεν πρέπει να έχει λυθεί το θέμα που έχουν με τους λογαριασμούς με την εμπρόθεσμη αποστολή τους (λαμβάνω λογαριασμούς τουλάχιστον 5 μέρες μετά την λήξη πληρωμής τους) δεν περιμένουν και άμεση εξόφληση τους.


Δεν έχουν τόσο θέμα αποστολής των έντυπων λογαριασμών. Έχουν τεράστιο θέμα *έκδοσης* αυτών. Άρα λογιστικό-μηχανογραφικό πρόβλημα καθαρά.

----------


## Zep

Είπα να ποστάρω εικόνα με την απίστευτη ταχύτητα των 19 Mbps ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ απο την Nvidia....Συγχρονίζω στα 21 λόγω γειτνίασης με Dslam, χωρίς να πειράξω SN...

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 20.948
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	2,15 / 9,83
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,5 / 12,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

.....τα λόγια περιττεύουν.....

----------


## theopan

> Είπα να ποστάρω εικόνα με την απίστευτη ταχύτητα των 19 Mbps ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ απο την Nvidia....Συγχρονίζω στα 21 λόγω γειτνίασης με Dslam, χωρίς να πειράξω SN...
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 20.948
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:    2,15 / 9,83
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 17,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    4,5 / 12,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,0 / 12,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
> 
> ...


Αν έβλεπες 2,2ΜΒ/sec με το συγχρονισμό που έχεις θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι αγγίζει το "απίστευτο". To 1,9 είναι απλά αυτό που θα πρέπει να έχεις χωρίς download manager (γιατί με manager ελπίζω να πηγαίνεις παραπάνω).

----------


## mpil_

> Αν έβλεπες 2,2ΜΒ/sec με το συγχρονισμό που έχεις θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι αγγίζει το "απίστευτο". To 1,9 είναι απλά αυτό που θα πρέπει να έχεις χωρίς download manager (γιατί με manager ελπίζω να πηγαίνεις παραπάνω).


Τι να πω και εγω που το ανωτερο που εχω δει ειναι 800kb/sec και αυτα για 5 sec.. :Sorry: 
Εκτος και αν δω καλυτερη μερα τωρα που ερχεται η netone... :Thinking:

----------


## theopan

> Τι να πω και εγω που το ανωτερο που εχω δει ειναι 800kb/sec..
> Εκτος και αν δω καλυτερη μερα τωρα που ερχεται η netone...


Αν συγχρονίζεις κάτω από 10Mbps φίλε μου, λογικό είναι να βλέπεις 800KB/sec. Ο Zep συγχρονίζει 21Mbps. Δεν είναι πλεονεξία το να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί συμβαίνουν κάποια πράγματα. Ούτε "γκρίνια" το να σχολιάζουμε οποιαδήποτε επιδείνωση των υπηρεσιών που απολαμβάναμε για κάποιο έστω μικρό διάστημα. Γιατί πολύ απλά η "επιδείνωση" αυτή, σημαίνει μη ανάλογη βελτίωση των απαραίτητων υποδομών.

----------


## mpil_

> Αν συγχρονίζεις κάτω από 10Mbps φίλε μου, λογικό είναι να βλέπεις 800KB/sec. Ο Zep συγχρονίζει 21Mbps. Δεν είναι πλεονεξία το να αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί συμβαίνουν κάποια πράγματα. Ούτε "γκρίνια" το να σχολιάζουμε οποιαδήποτε επιδείνωση των υπηρεσιών που απολαμβάναμε για κάποιο έστω μικρό διάστημα. Γιατί πολύ απλά η "επιδείνωση" αυτή, σημαίνει μη ανάλογη βελτίωση των απαραίτητων υποδομών.


Καμια γκρινια για τα 800kb γιατι δεν ηταν κατι το οποιο το ξανειδα ποτε.Συγχρονιζω στα 7800mbps περιπου και κατεβαζω σταθερα οτιδηποτε με 680kb/sec οποτε και δεν με χαλαει.Αλλα δεν θα λεγα και οχι σε κατι παραπανω γυρω στο 1,5mb/sec.. :Embarassed:

----------


## atheos71

Τί να πω, που με παραπλήσιο attn. μ'αυτό του Zep, συγχρονίζω εδώ και μήνες αρκετά παρακάτω απ'το προσδοκούμενο;Το ότι δε βελτιώνεται τίποτα στις υποδομές ή απλά να σκέπτομαι και "μη χειρότερα";
Γενικά, από επικοινωνία με τεχνικούς της εταιρίας, στο εύλογο ερώτημα "γιατί χειροτέρευσε η γραμμή μου", τί να κάνω τη συμφωνία ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο αστικό κέντρο κι ότι καλά είμαι στα επίπεδα που είμαι τώρα (5 mbit πτώση, δε θεωρείται πρόβλημα, όπως διατείνονται).

----------


## VirusSnake

> Αν έβλεπες 2,2ΜΒ/sec με το συγχρονισμό που έχεις θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι αγγίζει το "απίστευτο". To 1,9 είναι απλά αυτό που θα πρέπει να έχεις χωρίς download manager (γιατί με manager ελπίζω να πηγαίνεις παραπάνω).


αν πάει το SNR στο 7-8 θα το δει  :Wink:

----------


## mpil_

Χθες για πρωτη φορα πηρα στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων της netone για να μου πουν αν θα με παρει καποιος τεχνικος τηλεφωνο για να κλεισουμε καποιο ραντεβου προκειμενου να γινει η μικτονομηση...η απαντηση ειναι οτι ενεργοποιουμε 14/4 (την αλλη εβδομαδα ΟΤΕ θελοντος) ,ρωτησα αν ειμαι ακομα σε status 9 που σημαινει οτι ο βροχος ειναι υποκατασκευη,μου ειπανε οτι εχει γυρισει σε status 17 που σημαινει οτι ειναι κατασκευασμενος αλλα και παλι η υπαλληλος μου διαβασε οτι ειναι υπο κατασκευη με πιθανη ημερ/νια 14/4....το θεμα ειναι οτι επειδη κατεχω καποια τεχνικα θεματα και λογω γνωριμιων..πως γινεται να εισαι 17αρης και να εισαι με πιθανη ημερ/νια ακομα???..αν ξερει καποιος απο τους ενεργοποιημενους ας με ενημερωση γιατι μπορει η netone να παιζει αλλιως... :Thinking:

----------


## atheos71

Πρώτη φορά -εδώ κι ένα χρόνο- βλέπω τέτοιο ανεβοκατέβασμα του snr (από 4-12 db), χωρίς όμως αποσύνδεση!!!!

----------


## dimpard

Και εδώ για πρώτη φορά το SNR στα 8.
Πάντα ήταν 9 - 9,5. Και ο συγχρονισμός στα 14.900 από 16.500

----------


## liakjim

Απο σημερα δεν με βαζει εδω : www.torrentvibes.com . Συμβαινει και σε εσας αυτο?

----------


## 3lbereth

> Hmm, www.torrentvibes.com isn't loading right now.
> The computers that run www.torrentvibes.com are having some trouble. Usually this is just a temporary problem, so you might want to try again in a few minutes.


Δικό τους είναι το πρόβλημα. Έχω ΤΕΕ dns και δε μπαίνω ούτε εγώ.

----------


## liakjim

> Δικό τους είναι το πρόβλημα. Έχω ΤΕΕ dns και δε μπαίνω ούτε εγώ.


Ok. thanks  :One thumb up:

----------


## andreasp

Πάντως, το δικό μου σερφάρισμα, τις απογευματινές και βραδυνές ώρες, είναι κάπου ανάμεσα στο 0 και 20kbyte/sec !
Τραγική κατάσταση!
Γεια σου ρε NETONE, που μιλάς ξεκάθαρα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## VirusSnake

> Πάντως, το δικό μου σερφάρισμα, τις απογευματινές και βραδυνές ώρες, είναι κάπου ανάμεσα στο 0 και 20kbyte/sec !
> Τραγική κατάσταση!
> Γεια σου ρε NETONE, που μιλάς ξεκάθαρα!!!


ναι χαλια μαυρα η νετονια... ακους εκει να εχει βλαβη μια γραμμη αναμεσα σε τοσες χιλιαδες

----------


## mpil_

Εχω μαθει οτι ο βροχος ειναι κατασκευασμενος απο την προηγουμενη Τριτη αλλα σημερα ηταν η πιθανη μερα ενεργοποιησης μου,εκτοτε δεν με εχει παρει κανενας τηλ για μικτονομηση...λες να με πανε μετα το Πασχα??? :Stunned:

----------


## mpil_

Σημερα ηρθε ο τεχνικος απο την netone και μου εκανε την μικτονομηση.
Στατιστικα γραμμης.(Απο analyzer)

snr : 13 db
att :  35 db
7200 mbps/down
950 kbps/up
dslam : Αμαρουσιου ( ευτυχως  :Razz:  )

Ακομα δεν εχω δει καποιες αποσυνδεσεις και θα προσπαθησω να κατεβασω το margin μηπως και ανεβει 1 με 2 mbit η ταχυτητα,μετα θα σας πω τι παιζει.  :Thinking:

----------


## ralliboy

> Είπα να ποστάρω εικόνα με την απίστευτη ταχύτητα των 19 Mbps ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ απο την Nvidia....Συγχρονίζω στα 21 λόγω γειτνίασης με Dslam, χωρίς να πειράξω SN...
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 20.948
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	2,15 / 9,83
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,5 / 12,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 12,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
> 
> .....τα λόγια περιττεύουν.....



... Μονο που δεν ειναι 19 Mbps αλλα περιπου 15,2 Μbps αυτο... Αρα αν δεκτουμε πως συχρονιζεις στα 21 θα επρεπε να εχεις (πραγμα αδυνατο λογο προτοκολλων) περιιπου 2,5 με 2,6 Mbyte/sec !!!! Ποσο να ειναι πια αυτο το overhead ;;;;;;; Παντως οχι και 5,5 Mbps που σου υπολειπονται...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ariadgr

> ... Μονο που δεν ειναι 19 Mbps αλλα περιπου 15,2 Μbps αυτο... Αρα αν δεκτουμε πως συχρονιζεις στα 21 θα επρεπε να εχεις (πραγμα αδυνατο λογο προτοκολλων) περιιπου 2,5 με 2,6 Mbyte/sec !!!! Ποσο να ειναι πια αυτο το overhead ;;;;;;; Παντως οχι και 5,5 Mbps που σου υπολειπονται...


Πιάνει 1.9mb/sec με 1 connection, και θεωρείς ότι έχει πρόβλημα;  :Thinking:

----------


## ralliboy

> Πιάνει 1.9mb/sec με 1 connection, και θεωρείς ότι έχει πρόβλημα;


Κανενα !!!! δεν ειναι ομως 19 Mbps αυτο.15 και κατι ψηλα ειναι...

----------


## ariadgr

> Κανενα !!!! δεν ειναι ομως 19 Mbps αυτο.15 και κατι ψηλα ειναι...


Εϊναι με 1 connection μόνο!

----------


## dinosang

Όταν συνδέθηκα στην NetOne τον Νοέμβριο του 2007 , με S/N margin (Down) 12 συγχρόνιζα στα 16.175 , σήμερα πρέπει να βάλω το S/N margin στο 9,5 για να πιάσω τα 15.740. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Αποσυνδέσεις έχω περίπου ανά 25 μέρες με μέγιστο που παρατήρησα 43 , εκτός από μία περίοδο 2 εβδομάδων , δεν θυμάμαι πότε , που είχα κάθε 2-3 μέρες.

----------


## ariadgr

> Όταν συνδέθηκα στην NetOne τον Νοέμβριο του 2007 , με S/N margin (Down) 12 συγχρόνιζα στα 16.175 , σήμερα πρέπει να βάλω το S/N margin στο 9,5 για να πιάσω τα 15.740. Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει *τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;*


Έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί οι dsl γραμμές που βρίσκονται κοντά στη δική σου σε κάποιο σημείο της διαδρομής από το σπίτι σου μέχρι το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## dinosang

> Έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί οι dsl γραμμές που βρίσκονται κοντά στη δική σου σε κάποιο σημείο της διαδρομής από το σπίτι σου μέχρι το αστικό κέντρο.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά , δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά , και να κάνω και τον σταυρό μου που έχω έστω και αυτό;

----------


## ariadgr

yeap...

----------


## andreasp

> ναι χαλια μαυρα η νετονια... ακους εκει να εχει βλαβη μια γραμμη αναμεσα σε τοσες χιλιαδες


Τι βλάβη έχει η γραμμή ρε μάστορα??

----------


## atheos71

Το δωράκι του Πάσχα, το πήραμε απ' τον πάροχό μας!!!!Άλλο ένα mbit κάτω (έτσι, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε). :Razz:

----------


## theopan

Off Topic





> Το δωράκι του Πάσχα, το πήραμε απ' τον πάροχό μας!!!!Άλλο ένα mbit κάτω (έτσι, για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε).


"Καλόμαθε η γριά στα σύκα" λέω εγώ Άθεε!  :Razz: 
Μέχρι πρόσφατα δε συγχρόνιζες κάπου στα 10Mbps μέχρι που μετακόμισες;
Τέλος πάντων για να σοβαρευτώ, η κατάσταση είναι δεδομένη. Μέχρι πριν κανά μήνα δεν υπήρχε ίχνος wireless δικτύου στη γειτονιά μου, και προχθές διαπίστωσα ότι πιάνω 4-5... Η κουτσή Μαρία έχει βάλει adsl. Αναμενόμενη είναι η επιδείνωση για όλους μας. Το ενοχλητικό είναι ότι για εξελίξεις (fiber, vdsl, Wimax κλπ.) μόνο στα λόγια βλέπω να μένουμε! Μόνο θεωρίες, μπλα μπλα και ποτέ πράξη στην Ελλάδα. Με ρυθμό χελώνας τα πάντα, όπως πάντα...

----------


## mpil_

Σημερα πρωτη μερα με την netone και ολα πανε καλα εχει καρφωθει στα 7,5 mbps απο το πρωι,επισης κυριολεκτικα του εχω    αλλαξει τα φωτα και δεν εχει ως τωρα το παραμικρο προβλημα εκτος οτι δεν μπορω απο το my netone να αλλαξω το snr λογω καποιου προβληματος και θα περιμενω την επιλυση του μεχρι την Δευτερα αλλα οκ δεν με πειραζει και τοσο.Κατεβαζω απο rapidshare σταθερα με 710kb/sec μια χαρα δηλαδη.Ευχομαι να συνεχισει ετσι.Επισης σε οτι ηθελα απο τεχνικης μεριας ειχα αμεση εξυπηρετηση απο το τεχνικο τμημα τους.Τελος η τηλεφωνια ειναι αρκετα καλη και πιανει αμεσως οπου και να καλεσω. :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Καλόμαθε η γριά στα σύκα" λέω εγώ Άθεε! 
> Μέχρι πρόσφατα δε συγχρόνιζες κάπου στα 10Mbps μέχρι που μετακόμισες;
> Τέλος πάντων για να σοβαρευτώ, η κατάσταση είναι δεδομένη. Μέχρι πριν κανά μήνα δεν υπήρχε ίχνος wireless δικτύου στη γειτονιά μου, και προχθές διαπίστωσα ότι πιάνω 4-5... Η κουτσή Μαρία έχει βάλει adsl. Αναμενόμενη είναι η επιδείνωση για όλους μας. Το ενοχλητικό είναι ότι για εξελίξεις (fiber, vdsl, Wimax κλπ.) μόνο στα λόγια βλέπω να μένουμε! Μόνο θεωρίες, μπλα μπλα και ποτέ πράξη στην Ελλάδα. Με ρυθμό χελώνας τα πάντα, όπως πάντα...




Off Topic


		Μη λες για σύκα...θα παρεξηγηθούμε :Laughing:  :ROFL: 


    Η χελώνα κινείται έστω κι αργά!Εδώ μιλάμε για ακίνητες, αμετάβλητες καταστάσεις, ή μάλλον για οπισθοδρομήσεις.Συνεχώς το χειρότερο βλέπω στο θέμα της ταχύτητας.Νά 'μουν πιο μακρυά το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά αρκετά κοντά και να μην έχω αυτό πού 'θά πρεπε ή τουλάχιστον παραπλήσιο, δεν το δέχομαι.Αν σε άλλον πάροχο θά 'μουν καλύτερα, δε γνωρίζω.Εικάζοντας και μόνο, το πιθανότερο θά 'ταν το ίδιο και χειρότερο αποτέλεσμα.Γι αυτό και παραμένω, όσο έχω την υπομονή να δέχομαι την κατάσταση (αρκετή, όχι όμως ανεξάντλητη).Το κυριότερο όλων είναι ότι καμμιά εξήγηση από κανέναν τεχνικό της εταιρίας δεν έχει δοθεί ακόμα.Η παραδοχή για για "μπούκωμα" στο dslam, ανεπάρκεια επίλυσης προβλήματος ίσως, ή δε γνωρίζω τί άλλο, δεν υπάρχει.
Α, και κάτι τελευταίο, "το αν δε σ'αρέσει τα μαζεύεις και φεύγεις", καλό θά 'ταν να μην τ'ακούσω....Υπάρχει ιστορικό αντιμετώπισης τέτοιας νοοτροπίας κι απέναντι σε τέτοια αναίδεια δε θα χάσω!

Καλή Ανάσταση σ'όλους!!!! (κι ας είναι τα μοναδικά προβλήματα, αυτά των adsl συνδέσεων).

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μιας και έχω καιρό να ποστάρω κάτι σχετικό  :Razz:   :Cool:  :

----------


## Sebu

Εξακολουθεις να εισαι προκλητικος εσυ  :Razz: 

Αν και βλεπω διακυμανσεις πλεον, πανε οι χρυσες εποχες

Τι????? Ο τυρεμπορας δεν πιανει 2mb/s?????? Καταντια, χαλασε και η Νετονε  :ROFL: 

Επειγοντως αναβαθμισεις στο dslam του tyrempora, κλεφτε bandwidth απο τους αλλους (οχι απο εμενα)  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Λογικό είναι, όσο γεμίζει ένα δίκτυο τόσο αισθητη γίνεται η πτώση.  :Smile:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Εξακολουθεις να εισαι προκλητικος εσυ 
> 
> Αν και βλεπω διακυμανσεις πλεον, πανε οι χρυσες εποχες
> 
> Τι????? Ο τυρεμπορας δεν πιανει 2mb/s?????? Καταντια, χαλασε και η Νετονε 
> 
> Επειγοντως αναβαθμισεις στο dslam του tyrempora, κλεφτε bandwidth απο τους αλλους (οχι απο εμενα)


Εγώ προκλητικός ? ψεεεεεεεεεεεεματα  :Razz: .Ούτε καν 2 ΜΒ/δευτερόλεπτο...  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 

need bandwidth asap

Η γραμμή μου στο downstream είναι εδώ και βδομάδες σχεδόν idle  (πλην του παραπάνω αρχείου  :Cool: ) και ψάχνω κάπως να γεμίσω το εύρος ζώνης μου. Όλες οι συχνότητες κατηλειμμένες ftw  :Razz: .

----------


## Sebu

Ποιο ειναι το email του customer???

Γιατι εχω τρελο θεμα με την γραμμη και εκτος απο το ποστ στο support θελω να στειλω και ενα mail με τα υποστηρικτικα screenshots.

Ευχαριστω

Της ΤΥ εννοω εκτος και αν ειναι το ιδιο.

----------


## ariadgr

> Ποιο ειναι το email του customer???
> Της ΤΥ εννοω εκτος και αν ειναι το ιδιο.


Το ίδιο πρέπει να είναι, το helpdesk@ που γράφουν στο site.

----------


## Sebu

Εμένα μάλλον με μάτιασε ο τυρέμπορας  :Razz: 

Γιατι όπως θα δείτε και στο support forum η γραμμη μου σεληνιαστηκε.

Ξεκινησε τα κουλα που έκανε και όταν είχα πρωτοενεργοποιηθεί τον Ιούνιο του 2007 και τραβιόμουν μέχρι και το Σεπτέμβριο του 2007, οπότε και μου είχαν αλλάξει το βρόχο. Οι παλιοί θα τα θυμάστε καθώς είμασταν και πολλοί λιγότεροι τότε  :Wink: 

Εεε λοιπόν από το πουθενα, υστερα απο 20 μηνες με γραμμη duracell στα 1024/16500 (δεν ηθελα παραπανω, ευχαριστημενος ημουν και με τοσο, δεν ηθελα να πειραξω το SNR), αρχισε να κλειδωνει μεταξυ 600-800 στο upload και μεταξυ 11.000-15.000 στο download με τρελες διακυμανσεις στο SNR του upload κυριως χωρίς να έχει επηρεαστεί το output power και το Attenuation καθόλου.

Είναι λες και καποιος 20 μηνες μετα που εδωσε την παλια γραμμη.

Παρακαλείται ο χρήστης tyremporas να λύσει τα μαγια και τις καταρες στον βροχο μου και δεν θα ξαναπω κακη κουβεντα για την γραμμη του  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

Ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω σημερα το πρωι αλλά:
Αργησαν πολύ (απο τις 19/3 η αιτηση)
Δεν με ενημερωσαν για το ποτε θα γίνει η ενεργοποιηση (3 τηλεφωνα τους ειχα παρει, και αυτοι ουτε μηνημα ουτε email)
Δεν ξερω username kardia mou. 
Η γραμμη συγχρονιζει πολύ χαμηλοτερα απο τη forthnet στα περιπου ~13Μbps εναντι 18(στην αρχη) και 15 αργότερα σε SLLU πάντα.
Η τηλεφωνία παιζει καλά αλλα μονο η εξερχομενη (θα περιμενω 1-2 μερες να ενημερωθουν τα συστηματα όλων των αλλων παροχων)
Αλλά το κυριοτερο;;;;;
ΕΦΥΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ FORTHNET
 :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Rocker:  :Clapping: 
και το μονο που θα κανω ειναι να παω στα γραφεια της να της εξοφλησω το εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμο.

----------


## Cacofonix

> Δεν ξερω username και pass kardia mou. (ουτε ενα mail να ξερω τι να βαζω στο my.netone.gr)


Δε χρειάζεσαι username και password.  :Wink: 
Στο my.netone.gr δηλώνεις σαν username τον κωδικό πελάτη και σαν password το ΑΦΜ του κατόχου της γραμμής. Ο κωδικός πελάτη, εμφανίζεται αυτόματα, όταν μπαίνεις από τη γραμμή της σύνδεσής σου.

----------


## theopan

> Ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω σημερα το πρωι αλλά:
> Αργησαν πολύ (απο τις 19/3 η αιτηση)
> Δεν με ενημερωσαν για το ποτε θα γίνει η ενεργοποιηση (3 τηλεφωνα τους ειχα παρει, και αυτοι ουτε μηνημα ουτε email)
> Δεν ξερω username kardia mou.


Πολύ θα είχαν αργήσει αν έκαναν 3 μήνες. 1,5 μήνας είναι μάλλον φυσιολογικός για ενεργό βρόχο (ναι τελικά αργούν πολύ περισσότερο οι ενεργοί σε σχέση με τους ανενεργούς στη netone).
Ούτε sms, ούτε email στέλνουν όταν πρόκειται να ενεργοποιηθείς. Τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού σε παίρνουν μόνο στον ανενεργό. Username έχει αποθηκευθεί στο ρούτερ σου αυτόματα. Δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το μάθεις, ούτε σου χρειάζεται υπό κανονικές συνθήκες.

----------


## prodromosfan

αν δεν εμφανιζεται να υποθεσω οτι δεν το εχουν ακομα καταχωρισει οτι με ενεργοποιησαν;
παντως ηδη απο το browsing άλλη αισθηση

----------


## Sebu

Ναι προφανως

Ειναι φυσιολογικο παντως μην σε ανησυχει

Μπορει η ενεργοποιηση των εξτρα υπηρεσιων (δλδ το MyNetOne) να παρει 2-3 μερουλες ακομα.

Αν απο βδομαδα δεις οτι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει και οτι δεν δουλευουν οι κλησεις απο αλλους παροχους, ριξε ενα τηλεφωνο στο CC να τους ενημερωσεις.

Καλοριζικος και χωρις προβληματα ευχομαι  :One thumb up:

----------


## prodromosfan

thanks 
και σε σενα να φτιαξει γρηγορα η γραμμη.

----------


## theopan

> Αν απο βδομαδα δεις οτι δεν εχει ενεργοποιηθει και οτι δεν δουλευουν οι κλησεις απο αλλους παροχους, ριξε ενα τηλεφωνο στο CC να τους ενημερωσεις.


Εγώ πάλι λέω να το ρίξει *τώρα* το τηλέφωνο για να μη χάνει χρόνο και φτάσει κανά μήνα μετά, να μη μπορεί ακόμα να πειράξει το snr όπως συνέβη  με μερικούς. Δεν κάνει κακό...

----------


## ariadgr

> Η γραμμη συγχρονιζει πολύ χαμηλοτερα απο τη forthnet στα περιπου ~13Μbps εναντι 18(στην αρχη) και 15 αργότερα σε SLLU πάντα.


Με τι SNR όμως;

----------


## Sebu

> thanks 
> και σε σενα να φτιαξει γρηγορα η γραμμη.


Ευχαριστω αλλα δεν το βλεπω  :Wink: 

Εχω ξαναπερασει ακριβως τα ιδια επι 3 μηνες (Ιουνης-Σεπτεμβρης 2007) οποτε εχω πικρη εμπειρια.

----------


## ORIONAS21

Εγώ θα ήθελα να αναφέρω το γεγονός ότι χωρίς να αλλάξω SNR ανέβηκε η γραμμή μου κατά 1 Mbps.... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

Μηπως το πηρες απο μενα που τα χανω με το σωρο τελευταια  :Razz:   ???????

----------


## ORIONAS21

Αν ήμουν Φάληρο δεν αποκλείεται!!!
Εδώ κοίτα στοιχεία...

Uptime:	26 days, 15:26:35
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.995
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	2,96 / 207,05
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 23,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 7,5  (μπήκα στον πειρασμο και το κατέβασα έτσι για δοκιμή)
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	93.456 / 6.084.720
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.577 / 24.834
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	28.673 / 18.702

----------


## Sebu

Κοιτα περιπου τα ιδια ειχαμε μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο

Εγω ημουν στα 1023/16000 (κατι οπου γουσταρε καθε φορα)
Power ημουν 12/19 (αν θυμαμαι καλα)
Attenuation  8,5/20,5 (ελαχιστα καλυτερα απο σενα)
SNR  12,5-14/12,5-14

Αυτα φυσικα ανηκουν στο κοντινο παρελθον

----------


## Cacofonix

Εγώ είμαι σταθερός στα 10.000. Πιστεύω καλά είμαι.

----------


## theopan

> FEC Errors (Up/Down):    93.456 / 6.084.720


Και τι σε προβληματίζει; Τίποτα δεν είναι αυτά τα σφάλματα. Χαλαρά πιάνω 9ψήφιο νούμερο εκεί όταν μιλάμε για 26 ημέρες uptime.

----------


## Sebu

> Εγώ είμαι σταθερός στα 10.000. Πιστεύω καλά είμαι.


Αναλογα παντα με την αποσταση σου απο το κεντρο, την ποιοτητα της εσωτερικης σου καλωδιωσης και την ποιοτητα του βροχου μπορει να εισαι απο πολυ καλα εως χαλια.

Εαν πχ εισαι μεσοτοιχια με το dslam και εισαι στα 10 είναι προβλημα.

Το 10 δεν ειναι ενα νουμερο απο μονο του αλλα συνδυαζεται και με τα λοιπα στατιστικα της γραμμης που δινει το ρουτερ.

Φιλικα

----------


## Cacofonix

> Αναλογα παντα με την αποσταση σου απο το κεντρο, την ποιοτητα της εσωτερικης σου καλωδιωσης και την ποιοτητα του βροχου μπορει να εισαι απο πολυ καλα εως χαλια.
> 
> Εαν πχ εισαι μεσοτοιχια με το dslam και εισαι στα 10 είναι προβλημα.
> 
> Το 10 δεν ειναι ενα νουμερο απο μονο του αλλα συνδυαζεται και με τα λοιπα στατιστικα της γραμμης που δινει το ρουτερ.
> 
> Φιλικα


Το λέω ότι θα μπορούσε να ήταν και χειρότερα, και ότι δεν είμαι ο heavy user να ζητάει κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## ORIONAS21

Δεν με προβληματίζει κάτι απλά δεν το περίμενα!!!!!!
Με ξάφνιασε ευχάριστα και αν συνεχίσει έτσι θα αλλάξω και τα χαρακτηριστικά στο προφίλ μου  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

@Sebu, καλησπέρα.
Σε μένα πριν 10 μέρες έγινε ένα restart (από τα παλιά...) και μετά το SNR έπεσε από το 9.5 στο 7.
Χτες έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές, σύμφωνα με αυτό:



> ΚΟΜΒΟΣ: ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ
> Επηρεάζεται η υπηρεσία: ΝΑΙ
> Ημερομηνία / Ώρα: Τρίτη, 05/05/2009, 00:30 π.μ.
> Λεπτομέρειες: Θα πραγματοποιηθούν εργασίες για την αναίρεση της τελευταίας αναβάθμισης, διότι παρατηρήθηκαν προβλήματα σε μερίδα συνδρομητών στο συγκεκριμένο Αστικό Κέντρο.


και το SNR επανήλθε στο 9.5
Ευτυχώς το speedtouch συγχρονίζει ακόμη στα 16.024

----------


## Sebu

Καλησπερα φιλε μου

Μιλας για SNR του down προφανως. Το εχεις πειραξει απο το MyNetOne?

----------


## atheos71

Μέσα σε 20', αλλαγή snr χωρίς προσωπική παρέμβαση.
 
Αυτό, συμβαίνει, χωρίς συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα επί 6 συνεχείς μήνες.
Απάντηση δεν υπάρχει, ούτε και φυσικά αντιμετώπιση.Ίσως, να μην υπάρχει!

----------


## Sebu

Και ενω εχεις γ@ματο Attenuation ρε γαμωτο  :Evil: 

Καλα μην την ψαχνεις και εμενα ενα ωραιο πρωι αρχισε το SNR τα κολπα και ειχε τρελους αποσυχρονισμους και αναγκαστηκα με υποβαθμισαν για να σταθεροποιηθει η γραμμη.

Πιασ' το αυγο και κουρεφ'το  :Wink: 

Τουλαχιστον εσυ δεν εχεις αποσυγχρονισμους και δεν σε υποβαθμισαν.

Παντως για να συμβαινει ανα διαστηματα και ξεκαρφωτα ειναι κατι συγκεκριμενο. Πχ καποια συσκευη που ανοιγεις εκεινη τη στιγμη και κανει παρεμβολη. Καποιος συναγερμος που ενεργοποιειται τοτε. Καποια τηλεφωνικη γραμμη γειτονα, καποιο φαξ. Γενικα κατι ενεργοποιειται εκεινη τη στιγμη και σε ριχνει στο 6 SNR για καποιο διαστημα, μεχρι να σταματησει ο θορυβος και να ξαναγυρισεις στο 12.

----------


## atheos71

Αποσυγχρονισμούς δεν έχω...Την υποβάθμιση όμως, την πήρα μαζεμένη! :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

εχει κανεις σημερα προβλημα με το youtube?
και εξηγουμαι, 
οταν παω να δω ενα video στο youtube σε νορμαλ ποιοτητα, αυτο φορτωνει γρηγορα και παιζει επισης μια χαρά 
κατεβαινει δε με μια ταχυτητα 100kb/s-200kb/s
οταν ομως πατησω να δω το video σε HQ τοτε αυτό αργει να φορτωσει ή κανει πολύ ωρα 
αμα παω να κατεβασω το video η ταχυτητα που πιανω ειναι 4kb/s-20kb/s 
και στις δυο περιπτωσεις με download manager

----------


## prodromosfan

ρε παιδια δοκιμαστε το καποιος να μου πειτε.
χθες και εγω δεν προφτασα να δω αν το ξανακανει 
αλλα σημερα το βραδυ θα το δοκιμασω.

----------


## pan.nl

> Μέσα σε 20', αλλαγή snr χωρίς προσωπική παρέμβαση.
>  
> Αυτό, συμβαίνει, χωρίς συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα επί 6 συνεχείς μήνες.
> Απάντηση δεν υπάρχει, ούτε και φυσικά αντιμετώπιση.Ίσως, να μην υπάρχει!


Αν κάποιος γειτονάς σου έβαλε πρόσφατα adsl και κλείνει το router για κάποιες ώρες το snr margin ανεβαίνει, ενώ όταν το ανοίγει για να συνδεθεί, αμέσως αυξάνεται το crosstalk και πέφτει η τιμή ακαριαία. Ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σ'εμένα. Ενώ μπορεί να συγχρονίζει και στα 20 Mbits με snr 9, μόλις ο γείτονας ανοίξει το router, πέφτει στο 4-6, πολλές φορές μάλιστα αποσυγχρονίζεται και επανέρχεται στα 17-18 με snr 9 - "καρατσεκαρισμένο". :Wink:

----------


## atheos71

> ρε παιδια δοκιμαστε το καποιος να μου πειτε.
> χθες και εγω δεν προφτασα να δω αν το ξανακανει 
> αλλα σημερα το βραδυ θα το δοκιμασω.


Δε διαπιστώνω αυτό σου παρουσιάστηκε με τα youtube βίντεο.Όσα δοκίμασα, έπαιξαν κανονικά.

........Auto merged post: atheos71 πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Αν κάποιος γειτονάς σου έβαλε πρόσφατα adsl και κλείνει το router για κάποιες ώρες το snr margin ανεβαίνει, ενώ όταν το ανοίγει για να συνδεθεί, αμέσως αυξάνεται το crosstalk και πέφτει η τιμή ακαριαία. Ακριβώς το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σ'εμένα. Ενώ μπορεί να συγχρονίζει και στα 20 Mbits με snr 9, μόλις ο γείτονας ανοίξει το router, πέφτει στο 4-6, πολλές φορές μάλιστα αποσυγχρονίζεται και επανέρχεται στα 17-18 με snr 9 - "καρατσεκαρισμένο".


Το πιθανότερο όλων, αυτό που λες.Και μάλλον, δε βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι...

----------


## prodromosfan

μαλλον ηταν της μιας φορας γιατι σημερα που το δοκιμασα δεν εχω προβλημα.
ολα καλα

----------


## mpil_

Πραγματικα το προσεξα και εγω αυτο.Καθε μερα το βραδυ κλεινω το μοντεμ και το ανοιγω το πρωι.Ειχα βαλει το snr στο 9 και επαιζα με 10mbps.Αλλα ποτε δεν το ειχα τσεκαρει αν οντως το snr επανερχεται στα αρχικα του σταδια.Σημερα το πρωι που το τσεκαρα οντως ηταν παλι στο 12db.Αρα με λιγα λογια αλλαζει by default οταν θα γινει reset στο ρουτερ.Αρα δεν εχει λογικη οταν πρεπει ο χρηστης καθε μερα να αλλαζει το snr γιατι πολυ απλα μετα απο ρεσετ θα πρεπει να το ξανακανει.Εχει επικοινωνηση κανενας με την netone αν αυτο ειναι καποιο bug η γενικα αν μπορει να διορθωθει?

----------


## 3lbereth

Το snr αλλάζει μόνο αν κάνεις hard reset, πράγμα λογικό, γιατί επανέρχεται στις αρχικές του ρυθμίσεις (στο 12 εν προκειμένω).
Αν κάνεις απλό restart, παραμένει ώς έχει.
Το χειρότερο όμως στο hard reset ήταν οτι έπρεπε να ξανακάνεις port forward απ'την αρχή, όπως και το ότι ενεργοποιούταν αυτόματα το wifi. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει δοθεί λύση σ'αυτό γιατι πάει πάνω απο χρόνος από την τελευταία φορά που χρειάστηκα reset.

----------


## mpil_

> Το snr αλλάζει μόνο αν κάνεις hard reset, πράγμα λογικό, γιατί επανέρχεται στις αρχικές του ρυθμίσεις (στο 12 εν προκειμένω).
> Αν κάνεις απλό restart, παραμένει ώς έχει.


Δεν εχει χρειαστει ως τωρα να κανω ποτε hard reset αλλα απλα κλεινω το μοντεμ καθε βραδυ. Χθες που διαβασα εδω το topic τσεκαρα το snr και διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι και παλι στο 12db. Μπορει να γινεται επαναφορα αν ειναι κλειστο για πανω απο καποιες ωρες.

----------


## mortisboy

> Δεν εχει χρειαστει ως τωρα να κανω ποτε hard reset αλλα απλα κλεινω το μοντεμ καθε βραδυ. Χθες που διαβασα εδω το topic τσεκαρα το snr και διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι και παλι στο 12db. Μπορει να γινεται επαναφορα αν ειναι κλειστο για πανω απο καποιες ωρες.



...οχι δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες απλά συμβαίνει επειδη το modem ειναι απο φρεσκο boot για αυτο σου παει 12 το snr λογικά μετα από λίγο θα πεφτει πάλι στο 10  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpil_

Αυτο δεν το εχω προσεξει...αλλα για να το λες πρεπει να εχεις δικιο.

----------


## theopan

> Το snr αλλάζει μόνο αν κάνεις hard reset, πράγμα λογικό, γιατί επανέρχεται στις αρχικές του ρυθμίσεις (στο 12 εν προκειμένω).


Δε νομίζω να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Από όσο θυμάμαι ακόμα και hard reset να γίνει το snr δεν αλλάζει και αυτό είναι μάλλον αναμενόμενο αφού από το mynetone αλλάζουμε τη ρύθμιση της πόρτας στο dslam.

----------


## atheos71

Απλά, το παραξηλώσανε το θέμα......Δεν είχα αποσυνδέσεις κι "έφαγα" τέσσερεις σε μισή ώρα....Το δε browsing, απελπιστικό....αργεί τόσο, ώστε προλαβαίνεις να σκοτώσεις γάιδαρο με λυωμένα σύκα!
Την ίδια στιγμή, βρισκόταν στην ίδια μοίρα φίλος-χρήστης του ιδίου παρόχου ,προς αποφυγήν επανειλημμένης και κουραστικής πλέον ενστάσεως, αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα απ'τη δική μου πλευρά.
Ας κοιτάξουν λιγάκι να διορθώσουν αυτά τα προβλήματα εκεί στη Νetone,γιατί το κακό παράγινε...

Να κάνω ένα update!Πέντε έγιναν οι αποσυνδέσεις πριν λίγο! :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

Ομοίως....

----------


## atheos71

Γενικό, ίσως το πρόβλημα;

----------


## yuk

Δε νομίζω να είναι γενικό. Εγώ Καλλιθέα είμαι με 4 ημέρες up επειδή έκανα restart και πιο πριν είχα 3 ημέρες. Κλειδώνω στα 14 και κατεβάζω φουλ σχεδόν κάθε ώρα. Ειδικά τη τελευταία βδομάδα τουλάχιστον που το παρατηρώ, τα άπειρα λάθη στη γραμμή μου έχουν μειωθεί δραματικά.
Πριν από αυτό όμως είχα και εγώ μερικές αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα. Ίσως κάτι αλλάζουν τμηματικά;

----------


## Cacofonix

Το router δεν μπορούσε με τίποτα να συγχρονίσει...Πάνω που έβγαζα κάτι λεφτά στη ρουλέτα, έπεσε η σύνδεση...150€ έβγαζα... :Evil:

----------


## atheos71

Το uptime που έχω, υπερβαίνει τις 30 μέρες , αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι....Αν τμηματικά, προβαίνουν σε αναβαθμίσεις, θα δείξει.....Δεν το πολυπιστεύω....Μακάρι, να διαψευστώ.

----------


## yuk

Πριν από περίπου μια βδομάδα, γύρω στις στις 12 το βράδυ το μοντεμάκι αποσυγχρονίστηκε για περίπου 2 ώρες. Dead το dsl. Μετά από αυτό όμως τα λάθη έφτιαξαν, ένα ψιλοφύσημα που είχε το τηλέφωνο για 2 μέρες έφυγε και η γραμμή έγινε βράχος (μέχρι τώρα). Μακάρι να τα φτιάχνουν, έστω και σιγά - σιγά...

----------


## atheos71

Κοίτα, αν επιθυμούν να παραμείνουν στο χώρο αυτό, είναι επιβεβλημένο να το κάνουν.Προσωπικά σα χρήστης του παρόχου αυτού, έχω περισσότερο θετική άποψη, δεν παύουν όμως να υπάρχουν "θέματα" και μάλιστα αρκετά σοβαρά, ίσως για κάποιους χρήστες, πολύ σοβαρά (συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις, κακή ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας).Υπομονή, σαφώς υπάρχει, αλλά όχι απεριόριστη.

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Το router δεν μπορούσε με τίποτα να συγχρονίσει...Πάνω που έβγαζα κάτι λεφτά στη ρουλέτα, έπεσε η σύνδεση...150€ έβγαζα...


Μετά θα τα έχανες, θα ξαναέβαζες για να ρεφάρεις και στο τέλος θα έχανες 1.500 ευρώ! Για την προστασία σου το κάνανε!  :Crazy:   :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλημέρα,

επειδή και η δική μου σύνδεση επηρεάστηκε, ρώτησα και έμαθα ότι χτες το βράδυ έκαναν network-wide εργασίες αναβάθμισεις οι Αττικές (που χρησιμοποιούνται αυτή τη στιγμή για τη διασύνδεση σχεδόν όλων των DSLAM πλην ελάχιστων). Ότι προβλήματα λοιπόν υπήρχαν χτες το βράδυ οφείλονταν σε κάτι τέτοιο...

Από εκεί και πέρα, πιστεύω, και έχω αρκετούς γνωστούς με σύνδεση στη net one, ότι η κακή ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας και / ή οι αποσυνδέσεις είναι περισσότερο μεμονωμένα περιστατικά, και αν το καλώδιο / ο βρόχος είναι ΟΚ, δεν παίζουν ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## atheos71

Για αναβαθμίσεις το είδα το θέμα των απανωτών αποσυνδέσεων και σαφώς την ώρα που το επέλεξαν να το κάνουν, είναι αυτή της μικρότερης αιχμής.

----------


## Cacofonix

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μετά θα τα έχανες, θα ξαναέβαζες για να ρεφάρεις και στο τέλος θα έχανες 1.500 ευρώ! Για την προστασία σου το κάνανε!




Off Topic


		Μπα, δεν παίζει, βγάζω 10-15€ και αποχωρώ.  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Μήπως κάνουν διασύνδεση του δικτύου τους με αυτό της On Telecoms? Μια ιδέα λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## Sovjohn

Όχι, καμία σχέση. Επίσημη συμφωνία με την on δεν έχει υπογραφεί - μονο προσύμφωνο συνεργασίας. Οπότε, ακόμα και να υπογραφεί, τέτοιες κινήσεις θα πάνε για Σεπτέμβρη και μετά...

----------


## pan.nl

Για λίγες ημέρες θα χρησιμοποιώ τη σύνδεση που έχω στην Καλλιθέα μέχρι να φύγω. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι πως η ταχύτητα τόσο του download όσο και του upload έχει πέσει αισθητά. Συγκεκριμένα με συγχρονισμό γύρω στα 13/1 Mbps δεν ξεπέρασε το 1 ΜB/sec στο download και τα 80 Kb/sec στο upload. Μάλλον δε θα ενοχλήσει ιδιαίτερα τους γονείς, που θα χρησιμοποιούν τη σύνδεση  :Razz: , απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση.Έχετε παρατηρήσει ανάλογη πτώση ταχύτητας και άλλοι συνδρομητές στην Καλλιθέα?

----------


## theopan

> Για λίγες ημέρες θα χρησιμοποιώ τη σύνδεση που έχω στην Καλλιθέα μέχρι να φύγω. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι πως η ταχύτητα τόσο του download όσο και του upload έχει πέσει αισθητά. Συγκεκριμένα με συγχρονισμό γύρω στα 13/1 Mbps δεν ξεπέρασε το 1 ΜB/sec στο download και τα 80 Kb/sec στο upload. Μάλλον δε θα ενοχλήσει ιδιαίτερα τους γονείς, που θα χρησιμοποιούν τη σύνδεση , απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση.Έχετε παρατηρήσει ανάλογη πτώση ταχύτητας και άλλοι συνδρομητές στην Καλλιθέα?


Δεν υπάρχει κάτι περίεργο στην ταχύτητα που δίνεις και με βάση το συγχρονισμό σου. Φυσιολογική είναι ανάλογα και με το από που κατεβάζεις. Αν πρόκειται και για χρήση χωρίς download manager είναι μάλλον και ψηλότερη από το σύνηθες.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Για λίγες ημέρες θα χρησιμοποιώ τη σύνδεση που έχω στην Καλλιθέα μέχρι να φύγω. Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι πως η ταχύτητα τόσο του download όσο και του upload έχει πέσει αισθητά. Συγκεκριμένα με συγχρονισμό γύρω στα 13/1 Mbps δεν ξεπέρασε το 1 ΜB/sec στο download και τα 80 Kb/sec στο upload. Μάλλον δε θα ενοχλήσει ιδιαίτερα τους γονείς, που θα χρησιμοποιούν τη σύνδεση , απλώς μου έκανε εντύπωση.Έχετε παρατηρήσει ανάλογη πτώση ταχύτητας και άλλοι συνδρομητές στην Καλλιθέα?


Ωπ, Αστικό Κέντρο Καλλιθέας και εδώ  :Razz:  .

Εχω καιρό να κατεβάσω κάτι μεγάλο ώστε να δω μέχρι που θα φτάσει η ταχύτητα.Γενικά πάνω από 1,5-1,6 ΜΒ/sec έχω καιρό να δω,αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι με ενοχλει,αν και θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να τερματίζω στα 2,5 ΜΒ/sec.

Ε,τώρα τί να κατέβει ένα αρχείο 700 ΜΒ  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  σε 8 λεπτά (τώρα αυτό συμβαίνει) , τί να κατέβει σε 5 λεπτά (όπως θα περίμενα με τα 2,5  ΜΒ/sec) : ο deliverάς δε θα έχει προλάβει να  φέρει την πίτσα για να ξεκινήσει η προβολή έτσι κι αλλιώς  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  .

Το upload  είναι μια χαρά,σχετικά  :Razz: . Ετσι κι αλλιώς το ratio  έχει εκτοξευτεί στα ουράνιο και το spread μου είναι ήδη πολλά πολλά ΤΒ's   :Razz: .

Γενικά είναι όλα καλά με τη σύνδεσή μου.Σε λίγες μέρες κλείνω δύο χρόνια στην NetOne, έχω προ πολλού συμπληρώσει το διάστημα όπου φεύγεις με penalty ,αλλά ούτε που το σκέφτομαι να το κουνήσω από εδώ  :Razz: .

----------


## pan.nl

Όντως, theopan, δεν κατέβασα με download manager, απλά έκανα ένα test στον ndt server του grnet που πάντα μου δίνει αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα. Με download manager που δοκίμασα σήμερα η ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα έφτασε μέχρι 1,3 MB/sec για λίγο, γενικά κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 1 και 1,3 MB/sec, που είναι πολύ καλή θα έλεγα. To upload όμως δυστυχώς παραμένει σχετικά χαμηλό. Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με κάποιου είδους QoS που χρησιμοποιεί η NetOne, όπως έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία της τηλεφωνίας. Τέλος παρατήρησα πως και τα pings έχουν ανέβει λίγο - με έχουν σε interleaved mode.

----------


## theopan

> Όντως, theopan, δεν κατέβασα με download manager, απλά έκανα ένα test στον ndt server του grnet που πάντα μου δίνει αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα. Με download manager που δοκίμασα σήμερα η ταχύτητα στο κατέβασμα έφτασε μέχρι 1,3 MB/sec για λίγο, γενικά κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 1 και 1,3 MB/sec, που είναι πολύ καλή θα έλεγα. To upload όμως δυστυχώς παραμένει σχετικά χαμηλό. Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με κάποιου είδους QoS που χρησιμοποιεί η NetOne, όπως έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η καλή λειτουργία της τηλεφωνίας. Τέλος παρατήρησα πως και τα pings έχουν ανέβει λίγο - με έχουν σε interleaved mode.


Συνεπώς δεν υφίσταται πρόβλημα στο download. Εγώ με 3Mbps παραπάνω από σένα, σπάνια ξεπερνάω το 1ΜΒ/sec down χωρίς manager. Όσο για το upload, όλοι περίπου εκεί στα 80KB/sec όριο είμαστε (με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις κάποιες φορές που πάει στα 100-105). Για την τηλεφωνία γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## gloec

> Συνεπώς δεν υφίσταται πρόβλημα στο download. Εγώ με 3Mbps παραπάνω από σένα, σπάνια ξεπερνάω το 1ΜΒ/sec down χωρίς manager. Όσο για το upload, όλοι περίπου εκεί στα 80KB/sec όριο είμαστε (με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις κάποιες φορές που πάει στα 100-105). Για την τηλεφωνία γίνεται αυτό.


Επειδή προσπαθώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό ν' ανεβάσω τις φωτογραφίες που έχω σε ένα online backup site (www.mozy.com), το upload μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα!  :Sad: 
Μιλάμε είναι κοντά στα 300GB και δεν πιάνω πάνω από 80KB/Sec οπότε θέλω μια αιωνιότητα και μια μέρα για να ολοκληρωθεί... 
Μέχρι τώρα μου έχει πάρει σχεδόν ένα μήνα για ν' ανεβάσω περίπου 150GB... 
Δοκίμασα από άλλη σύνδεση (του γραφείου) και πετάει, άρα δεν φταίει το site...
Υπάρχει τρόπος να ρυθμίσω το QOS έτσι ώστε να δώσω προτεραιίοτητα στα Data?
Το τηλέφωνο δεν με ενδιαφέρει, αφού σπάνια το χρησιμοποιώ...

----------


## Cacofonix

Ούτε εμένα πιάνει πάνω από 80k/sec στο upload.

----------


## prodromosfan

Κανενος δεν παει πανω απο 80kb/s το upload για να μην αρχισουμε ολοι και παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο το cc και βριζουμε γιατί δεν μπορουμε να καλεσουμε κανένα και πεφτει η γραμμη.

----------


## Sebu

Ναι λογικο μου ακουγεται το 80.

Αν σκεφτειται οτι με 1024/8=128 kb/s. Απο αυτα λογικα οπως και με το donwload τα πραγματικα (γιατι τα 128 ειναι τα ονομαστικα) θα ειναι περιπου στο 75% αρα κοντα 96-100kb/s. Αν σκεφτουμε οτι λογικα θα υπαρχει ενα μερος καβατζα για την τηλεφωνια (καθοτι voip), τα 80kb/s ελευθερα για ανεβασμα μου φαινονται φυσιολογικα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Να έχουν καλύτερο QoS τότε, δηλαδή δυναμικό, εντελώς ad-hoc  καταστάσεις  :Razz: .

----------


## theopan

> Μιλάμε είναι κοντά στα 300GB και δεν πιάνω πάνω από 80KB/Sec οπότε θέλω μια αιωνιότητα και μια μέρα για να ολοκληρωθεί...


Ε τώρα μην υπερβάλλεις. Δηλαδή αν έπιανες τα 100 τι θα αλλάζε; Θα ανέβαζες σε 0,8*"μια αιωνιότητα και μια μέρα"...

----------


## yuk

Έχετε ξαναδει αρνητικό snr;;;  :Blink:

----------


## ariadgr

> Έχετε ξαναδει αρνητικό snr;;;


Κόλλημα του modem είναι.
Βγάζοντας και ξαναβάζοντας το καλώδιο DSL θα επανέλθει.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Router Interface bug.

----------


## yuk

Προφανώς είναι κουλαμάρα του μοντεμιού.  :Razz:  Με ένα restartάκι έστρωσε.  :Wink:

----------


## gloec

> Ε τώρα μην υπερβάλλεις. Δηλαδή αν έπιανες τα 100 τι θα αλλάζε; Θα ανέβαζες σε 0,8*"μια αιωνιότητα και μια μέρα"...


Απλά θα έκανα πιο γρήγορά...
Όταν για ένα φεγγάρι έπιασε κοντά στο 1mbit για μια μέρα η διαφορά ήταν αισθητή...
Τέλος πάντων, αν υπήρχε τρόπος να "πειράξω" το QoS τότε θα ήταν καλή φάση...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τώρα βασικά κάνεις 25% περισσότερο χρόνο.Δεν είναι μικρή αύξηση ,αλλά δεν είναι και κάτι τραγικό.Δεν έχεις και αύξηση τάξης μεγέθους  :Cool: .

----------


## ORIONAS21

> Δε νομίζω να είναι γενικό. Εγώ Καλλιθέα είμαι με 4 ημέρες up επειδή έκανα restart και πιο πριν είχα 3 ημέρες. Κλειδώνω στα 14 και κατεβάζω φουλ σχεδόν κάθε ώρα. Ειδικά τη τελευταία βδομάδα τουλάχιστον που το παρατηρώ, τα άπειρα λάθη στη γραμμή μου έχουν μειωθεί δραματικά.
> Πριν από αυτό όμως είχα και εγώ μερικές αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα. Ίσως κάτι αλλάζουν τμηματικά;


Πριν από 2 εβδομάδες 6 απανωτά restart μέσα σε 1 ώρα, ηρέμησε για λίγο και μετά από ένα 2ωρο άλλα 2 restart όπου και σταμάτησε και σταθεροποιήθηκε από τότε είμαι up.

Όλα δείχνουν firm upgrade στα DSLAM....

----------


## yuk

Χτες το απόγευμα όμως έπιασα ένα ωραίο restart. Και μετά δεν μπορούσε να συνδεθεί, μέχρι που του ξανάκανα ένα restart. Περίεργα πράγματα...

----------


## Sebu

Εδω και κανα μισαωρο παντως ηταν dead εδω στο Ν.Φαληρο, ξαφνικα εσβησαν τα dsl, internet και voice και εμειναν μονο τα power, ethernet και wifi αναμενα. Το αφησα κανα 10 λεπτο ετσι και μετα πηρα το 13860 να δω τι παιζει και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι προγραμματισμενες εργασιες αναβαθμισης στο dslam Ν.Φαληρου, παρολο που ο NetOne1 δεν εχει ανακοινωσει κατι στο αντιστοιχο thread του support.

Εκτος και αν ο ανθρωπος λειπει διακοπες οποτε πασο  :Razz:

----------


## anthip09

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Πριν λίγο παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό και μόλις τον σύνδεσα διαπίστωσα ότι είχα συνδεθεί :Clap:  :Clap:  Την αίτηση την έκανα 24/7 :One thumb up:  Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι περίμενα στη ΗΟΛ 3 1/2 μήνες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Παρατηρώ όμως ότι κλειδώνω πολύ χαμηλά. Σας παραθέτω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.011 / 3.186 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 3,08 / 31,63 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 16,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 24,5 / 45,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 11,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 3.318 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 1 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 10 / 1 


Καμιά ιδέα παιδιά? Πολύ χαμηλά δεν είμαι? Λογικά γύρω στο 7 έπρεπε να κουμπώνει :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Καμιά ιδέα παιδιά? Πολύ χαμηλά δεν είμαι? Λογικά γύρω στο 7 έπρεπε να κουμπώνει


Μπες στο http://my.netone.gr και ρίξε το SNR

----------


## anthip09

> Μπες στο http://my.netone.gr και ρίξε το SNR


Μπήκα στη σελίδα τους αλλά πατώντας ότι αποδέχομαι τους όρους για να συνεχίσω, μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα να επικοινωνήσω με το Support Team και δε μπορώ να προχωρήσω περαιτέρω :Sad: .Τηλεφωνικά μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι?

----------


## ariadgr

> Μπήκα στη σελίδα τους αλλά πατώντας ότι αποδέχομαι τους όρους για να συνεχίσω, μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα να επικοινωνήσω με το Support Team και δε μπορώ να προχωρήσω περαιτέρω.Τηλεφωνικά μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι?


Είτε περίμενε μερικές μέρες μήπως το σύστημα δεν έχει ενημερωθεί πλήρως για την ενεργοποίησή σου, είτε στείλε ένα email στο helpdesk περιγράφοντας το μήνυμα που σου βγάζει.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μπήκα στη σελίδα τους αλλά πατώντας ότι αποδέχομαι τους όρους για να συνεχίσω, μου εμφανίζει μήνυμα να επικοινωνήσω με το Support Team και δε μπορώ να προχωρήσω περαιτέρω.Τηλεφωνικά μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι?


συμβαινει οταν εισαι στο δοκιμαστικο 2μηνο.
δεν σε αφηνουν να πειραξεις το snr 
θα πρεπει να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο.

----------


## anthip09

> συμβαινει οταν εισαι στο δοκιμαστικο 2μηνο.
> δεν σε αφηνουν να πειραξεις το snr 
> θα πρεπει να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο.


Πριν από λίγο μίλησα με κάποιο τεχνικό και του ζήτησα να αλλάξει το προφίλ μου (να το ρίξει γύρω στο 8) και αφού δοκίμασε και αυτός μου είπε ότι δε μπορούσε να το αλλάξει και να ξανατηλεφωνήσω από Δευτέρα :Shocked: 
Δε μπορώ να πω, με ενεργοποίησαν σφαίρα, αλλά παρά το μεγάλο attenuation (45,5), πιστεύω ότι γύρω στο 6 έπρεπε να κουμπώνω και όχι 2,920 που είμαι τώρα :Sad:

----------


## ariadgr

> Δε μπορώ να πω, με ενεργοποίησαν σφαίρα, αλλά παρά το μεγάλο attenuation (45,5), πιστεύω ότι γύρω στο 6 έπρεπε να κουμπώνω και όχι 2,920 που είμαι τώρα


Με το attenuation σου, *υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες* θα μπορούσες να δείς μετά βίας 7Mbps (με μικρό SNR, π.χ. 6).

Οπότε 3,2Mbps με SNR 11,5 δεν είναι άσχημα.
Περίμενε να δεις πόσο θα συγχρονίζεις με SNR 6 και το ξανασυζητάμε...

----------


## gloec

> Με το attenuation σου, *υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες* θα μπορούσες να δείς μετά βίας 7Mbps (με μικρό SNR, π.χ. 6).
> 
> Οπότε 3,2Mbps με SNR 11,5 δεν είναι άσχημα.
> Περίμενε να δεις πόσο θα συγχρονίζεις με SNR 6 και το ξανασυζητάμε...


Με το ίδιο attenuation και 7,5 SNR έχω κοντά στα 9Mbps *μετρημένα...*
Όσο για το upload που ανέφερα παραπάνω, ότι δεν πάει πάνω από 600-700 και ότι και καλά αυτό γίνεται λόγω QOS για την τηλεφωνία, ένα έχω να πω: ΤΡΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΕΣ!
Τώρα που έχει φύγει όλη η Αθήνα παίζω στα 900+...

----------


## anthip09

> Με το ίδιο attenuation και 7,5 SNR έχω κοντά στα 9Mbps *μετρημένα...*
> Όσο για το upload που ανέφερα παραπάνω, ότι δεν πάει πάνω από 600-700 και ότι και καλά αυτό γίνεται λόγω QOS για την τηλεφωνία, ένα έχω να πω: ΤΡΙΧΕΣ ΚΑΤΣΑΡΕΣ!
> Τώρα που έχει φύγει όλη η Αθήνα παίζω στα 900+...



Για 9 δε το βλέπω με τίποτα να πιάνω :Smile: . Τουλάχιστον 5,5 - 6 όμως θεωρώ ότι είναι μια εφικτή τιμή. Θα περιμένω μέχρι Δευτέρα αφού δε μπορώ να αλλάξω το ΣΝΡ και βλέπουμε. Να ρίξω το ΣΝΡ στο 6 όμως ή είναι αρκετά χαμηλά και θα έχω πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων? Εγώ σκεφτόμουν αρχικά για 7-8 :Smile:

----------


## gloec

> Για 9 δε το βλέπω με τίποτα να πιάνω. Τουλάχιστον 5,5 - 6 όμως θεωρώ ότι είναι μια εφικτή τιμή. Θα περιμένω μέχρι Δευτέρα αφού δε μπορώ να αλλάξω το ΣΝΡ και βλέπουμε. Να ρίξω το ΣΝΡ στο 6 όμως ή είναι αρκετά χαμηλά και θα έχω πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων? Εγώ σκεφτόμουν αρχικά για 7-8


Έχοντας βάλει το attenuation στο 8, το ρεκόρ μου είναι 14 μέρες χωρίς αποσύνδεση. Συνήθως έχω 1 αποσύνδεση κάθε 3-4 μέρες.
Με SNR 6 θυμάμαι ότι μπορεί να είχα 2 αποσυνδέσεις (maximum) την ημέρα.
Καλή τύχη!!!  :Smile:

----------


## anthip09

> Έχοντας βάλει το attenuation στο 8, το ρεκόρ μου είναι 14 μέρες χωρίς αποσύνδεση. Συνήθως έχω 1 αποσύνδεση κάθε 3-4 μέρες.
> Με SNR 6 θυμάμαι ότι μπορεί να είχα 2 αποσυνδέσεις (maximum) την ημέρα.
> Καλή τύχη!!!



Ευχαριστώ gloec. Μάλλον και εγώ στο 8 λέω να δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε. Νομίζω καλύτερα να είναι σταθερή η γραμμή και ας χάσω λίγο από ταχύτητα, παρά να έχω αποσυνδέσεις. :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Η σταθερότητα της γραμμής πάντως δεν μετριέται με απόλυτους αριθμούς - Στη γραμμή μου, μου έτυχε μια μέρα με SNR 9 να κάνει 3 disconnect σε 1 μέρα, και με SNR 6 τώρα έχω uptime 10 μέρες...

Παίζουν ρόλο αρκετοί παράγοντες. Δες, κρίνε, και αποφάσισε. Για το SNR tool σου πάντως, επειδή είναι συχνό φαινόμενο να μην λειτουργεί σωστά στην ενεργοποίηση, αν τους ειδοποίησες τηλεφωνικά θα στο φτιάξουν και θα μπορείς να το αλλάζεις κατά βούληση! Καλωσήρθες στο δίκτυο!  :Yahooooo:

----------


## anthip09

> Η σταθερότητα της γραμμής πάντως δεν μετριέται με απόλυτους αριθμούς - Στη γραμμή μου, μου έτυχε μια μέρα με SNR 9 να κάνει 3 disconnect σε 1 μέρα, και με SNR 6 τώρα έχω uptime 10 μέρες...
> 
> Παίζουν ρόλο αρκετοί παράγοντες. Δες, κρίνε, και αποφάσισε. Για το SNR tool σου πάντως, επειδή είναι συχνό φαινόμενο να μην λειτουργεί σωστά στην ενεργοποίηση, αν τους ειδοποίησες τηλεφωνικά θα στο φτιάξουν και θα μπορείς να το αλλάζεις κατά βούληση! Καλωσήρθες στο δίκτυο!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Sovjohn :Smile: . Για ρίξε μια ματιά στα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου και πες μου τη γνώμη σου.Ένα restart το ρούτερ έκανα και κατέβασε μόνο του το ΣΝΡ στο 8.Δεν είδα όμως μεγάλες διαφορές στο κλείδωμα. Τηλέφωνο που πρέπει να πάρω? Χθες μίλησα με κάποιο τεχνικό και δε μπορούσε ούτε αυτός να αλλάξει το ΣΝΡ.

........Auto merged post: anthip09 πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 35 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Sovjohn. Για ρίξε μια ματιά στα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου και πες μου τη γνώμη σου.Ένα restart το ρούτερ έκανα και κατέβασε μόνο του το ΣΝΡ στο 8.Δεν είδα όμως μεγάλες διαφορές στο κλείδωμα. Τηλέφωνο που πρέπει να πάρω? Χθες μίλησα με κάποιο τεχνικό και δε μπορούσε ούτε αυτός να αλλάξει το ΣΝΡ.




Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.019 / 4.074 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 87,85 / 2,54 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 16,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 24,5 / 45,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,0 / 8,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 2 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 87 / 3.302.167 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 4 / 171 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 177 / 143

----------


## tugito

anthip09,

είσαι σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το κέντρο που συνδέεται το καλώδιό σου (45attenuation). Με λίγα λόγια είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ καλό το 4 που συγχρονίζεις και αν πειράξεις το snr μάλλον θα αρχίσει να ειναι ασταθέστατη η γραμμή. Αστο καλύτερα όπως είναι.

----------


## anthip09

> anthip09,
> 
> είσαι σε μεγάλη απόσταση από το κέντρο που συνδέεται το καλώδιό σου (45attenuation). Με λίγα λόγια είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ καλό το 4 που συγχρονίζεις και αν πειράξεις το snr μάλλον θα αρχίσει να ειναι ασταθέστατη η γραμμή. Αστο καλύτερα όπως είναι.



Να σου πω την αλήθεια ήθελα να κάνω μία δοκιμή με χαμηλομένο ΣΝΡ να δω πόσο θα κλειδώσει.Από 13,5 που είχε φτάσει το κατέβασα στο 6 αλλά δε μπορώ να πω ότι ενθουσιάστηκα με το αποτέλεσμα. Ας παραμείνει τουλάχιστον σταθερή η γραμμή.Ιδού και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής.

Uptime: 0 days, 2:36:50 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 967 / 5.332 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 5,43 / 28,74 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 24,5 / 43,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 6,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 5 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 532 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 215 / 812.899 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 4 / 1.228 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 177 / 1.200

----------


## theopan

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια ήθελα να κάνω μία δοκιμή με χαμηλομένο ΣΝΡ να δω πόσο θα κλειδώσει.Από 13,5 που είχε φτάσει το κατέβασα στο 6 αλλά δε μπορώ να πω ότι ενθουσιάστηκα με το αποτέλεσμα.


Είναι ακριβώς όπως στα αυτοκίνητα. Όταν περάσεις τις στροφές της μέγιστης ισχύος, όσο και να σπάσεις το μοτέρ δεν κερδίζεις τίποτα, αντιθέτως χάνεις.Εκεί στα 5Mbps είσαι με το καλώδιο που έχεις.

----------


## Eaglos

Εγώ το σκέφτομαι πάντως, για τη φυγή εννοώ. Πληρώνω για 24, συγχρονίζω στα 14-15, πρακτικά κατεβάζω με 4Mbps και μόνο κάτι Πάσχα και αργίες έχω πιάσει 8Mbps. Με βλέπω για HOL lite μεριά και Voip τα τηλέφωνα...

----------


## theopan

Off Topic





> Εγώ το σκέφτομαι πάντως, για τη φυγή εννοώ. Πληρώνω για 24, συγχρονίζω στα 14-15, πρακτικά κατεβάζω με 4Mbps και μόνο κάτι Πάσχα και αργίες έχω πιάσει 8Mbps. Με βλέπω για HOL lite μεριά και Voip τα τηλέφωνα...


Καλά... Πήγαινε στη hol να προκόψεις... Χθές πρωτοενεργοποίηθηκε εκεί ("pstn" τηλεφωνία) και μιλήσαμε με φίλο, λες και μιλάγαμε με vhf ήταν. Πάταγε το πλήκτρο μιλούσε (άκουγα θόρυβο περιβάλλοντος), άφηνε το πλήκτρο απόλυτη σιγή (νόμιζα ότι είχε κλείσει το τηλέφωνο). Χάλια μαύρα. Τον λυπήθηκα μην τον πικράνω πρώτη μέρα και δεν τον πρίζωσα πολύ... Φαντάζομαι τι γίνεται στο "end to end" voip τους!

----------


## ariadgr

> ...συγχρονίζω στα 14-15, πρακτικά κατεβάζω με 4Mbps και μόνο κάτι Πάσχα και αργίες έχω πιάσει 8Mbps...


Και από http://my.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles τόσο κατεβάζεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Επειδη ενδιαφερομαι να φερω ενα φιλαρακι στη Νετονε και εχω καιρο να ψαχτω για τα προγραμματα κτλ.

Ειδα οτι το απλο πακετο (θελει 1 γραμμη μονο) εχει 30,70 με ΦΠΑ και δεν διαφερει σε τιποτα αλλο απο το δικο μας με τις 2 γραμμες.

Για να παρει το ασυρματο ρουτερ πρεπει να πληρωσει +10 ευρω ή ειναι δωρεαν οπως παλια????

Ισχυει ακομα η προσφορα της συστασης νεου συνδρομητη????

----------


## ariadgr

> Για να παρει το ασυρματο ρουτερ πρεπει να πληρωσει +10 ευρω ή ειναι δωρεαν οπως παλια????


Είναι 10€ σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο
(αλλά ακόμα και αν δεν το χρειάζεται τώρα το ασύρματο, νομίζω ότι αξίζει γιατί αν σε λίγο καιρό το χρειαστεί, θα είναι μπελάς και θα κοστίζει περισσότερο η προσθήκη του)




> Ισχυει ακομα η προσφορα της συστασης νεου συνδρομητη????


http://www.netone.gr/default.aspx?id=2&aid=28

----------


## Sebu

Αυτα τα ξερω ηδη φιλτατε μοδ  :Razz: 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι και εμεις οταν ενεργοποιηθηκαμε το 2007, ελεγε 10 ευρω το ασυρματο και για κανα χρονο το εδινε τζαμπα.

Για αυτο ρωταω αν υπαρχει κανενας προσφατα ενεργοποιημενος να μας πει.

----------


## Sovjohn

Από όταν τα προγράμματα άλλαξαν (βλ. standard pack κτλ), θα δεις ότι στην αίτηση δεν δίνει τη δυνατότητα να μην πάρει κάποιος ασύρματο εξοπλισμό (λείπει το κουτάκι "Χωρίς Δυνατότητα Ασύρματης Δικτύωσης").

Έκτοτε, το router κάνει 0 €, όχι 10 €. 10 € το πλήρωσα εγώ το 2007, τώρα είναι τσάμπα. Τα 10 € τα πληρώνει πλέον μόνο όποιος έχει ήδη ενσύρματο και θελήσει (με τηλεφώνημα του κτλ) να το αλλάξει σε ασύρματο...

----------


## Sebu

Εγω παντως τον Ιουνη του 2007 ειχα παρει τον ασυρματο εξοπλισμο, δωρεαν παρολο που ειχε 10 ευρω.

Νομιζω τοτε για αρκετους μηνες τον εδινε δωρεαν ως promotion, παρολο που ο καταλογος ελεγε 10 ευρω.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Εγω παντως τον Ιουνη του 2007 ειχα παρει τον ασυρματο εξοπλισμο, δωρεαν παρολο που ειχε 10 ευρω.
> 
> Νομιζω τοτε για αρκετους μηνες τον εδινε δωρεαν ως promotion, παρολο που ο καταλογος ελεγε 10 ευρω.



Όχι για promotion , δεν είχαν να δώσουν ενσύρματα   :Cool:  . Ιούλιο 2007 εγώ  :Cool: .

Κι εγώ ενσυρματο ήθελα,μου ήρθε ασύρματο , φυσικά δωρεάν αφου δεν 'έφταιγα' εγώ,αλλά μετά από 1,5 χρόνο,δλδ πριν 7 μήνες μου χρειάστηκε τελικά το ασύρματο , οπότε good job  που το'χα πάρει από σπόντα  :Razz: .

----------


## anthip09

> Εγω παντως τον Ιουνη του 2007 ειχα παρει τον ασυρματο εξοπλισμο, δωρεαν παρολο που ειχε 10 ευρω.
> 
> Νομιζω τοτε για αρκετους μηνες τον εδινε δωρεαν ως promotion, παρολο που ο καταλογος ελεγε 10 ευρω.


Πριν ένα μήνα ενεργοποιήθηκα και πήρα το ασύρματο δωρεάν και ας έγραφε 10Ε στον τιμοκατάλογο. :Wink:

----------


## theopan

> Πριν ένα μήνα ενεργοποιήθηκα και πήρα το ασύρματο δωρεάν και ας έγραφε 10Ε στον τιμοκατάλογο.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο και πολλοί άλλοι. Τελικά το ζήτημα είναι, ποιός *έχει* πληρώσει τα επιπλέον 10 ευρώ. Όχι ότι έχει και μέγάλη σημασία βέβαια. Τσάμπα μιζέρια δείχνει το να ζητάς 10 ευρώ παραπάνω για κάτι που απλά παραχωρείται για όσο διαρκεί η συνδρομή, ορθώς δεν το εφάρμοσαν (κατά πως φαίνεται) και καλό θα ήταν να βγει και από τον τιμοκατάλογο.

----------


## anthip09

> Κι εγώ το ίδιο και πολλοί άλλοι. Τελικά το ζήτημα είναι, ποιός *έχει* πληρώσει τα επιπλέον 10 ευρώ. Όχι ότι έχει και μέγάλη σημασία βέβαια. Τσάμπα μιζέρια δείχνει το να ζητάς 10 ευρώ παραπάνω για κάτι που απλά παραχωρείται για όσο διαρκεί η συνδρομή, ορθώς δεν το εφάρμοσαν (κατά πως φαίνεται) και καλό θα ήταν να βγει και από τον τιμοκατάλογο.




Έτσι ακριβώς :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

Ειναι εδω και κανα 3ημερο που παρολο που συχρονιζω στα 17, στο κατεβασμα δεν παει πανω απο 1μβ/ς.

Μαλιστα αυτο ειναι το ιδανικο, με 2 αρχεια ταυτοχρονα (nvidia & netone speedtest) με donwload manager.

Σε διαφορετικη περιπτωση κινουμαστε γυρω στα 600κβ/ς.

Ειναι λες και το dslam Ν.Φαληρου εχει μπουκωσει. Αυτο παρατηρειται ολες τις ωρες της ημερας (πρωι, μεσημερι, απογευμα, βραδυ, ξημερωματα).

----------


## antreas9

σχεδόν σίγουρα (99%) εγώ τα είχα πληρώσει τα 10 ευρώ...

----------


## JRT

Εγώ το πλήρωσα , το θυμάμαι

----------


## JRT

Τι πράγμα είναι αυτό σήμερα ?? Κλειδωμένος 11.500 είμαι και κατεβάζει από RS με μεγάλη αστάθεια σαν ασανσέρ πάει : από 500-1100 έλεος  :Thinking:  

Edit : Καλά τέτοια χάλια καιρό είχα να δω : 2 parts από 200kb/s το καθένα

----------


## prodromosfan

χωρις dm απο megaupload  free κατεβασε πριν λιγο με ταχυτητα 800 σταθερά.

----------


## atheos71

Αν εξαιρεθεί η πτώση κατά 5 mbit (μόνιμο πλέον) απ' τον προσδοκώμενο συγχρονισμό βάσει της απόστασης, πρόβλημα άλλο δεν υπάρχει.Άψογη η τηλεφωνία, σταθερό το internet.Eλάχιστες και παροδικές αστάθειες, δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα.
Όσο δε, για τους λογαριασμούς, έρχονται πλέον στην ώρα τους (οι δυο τελευταίοι).Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί αυτό με συνέπεια.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Αν εξαιρεθεί η πτώση κατά 5 mbit (μόνιμο πλέον) απ' τον προσδοκώμενο συγχρονισμό βάσει της απόστασης, πρόβλημα άλλο δεν υπάρχει.Άψογη η τηλεφωνία, σταθερό το internet.Eλάχιστες και παροδικές αστάθειες, δεν αποτελούν πρόβλημα.
> Όσο δε, για τους λογαριασμούς, έρχονται πλέον στην ώρα τους (οι δυο τελευταίοι).Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί αυτό με συνέπεια.


εχεις ομως snr 12, και εγω με snr 6 που δοκιμασα ειχα σταθεροτατη γραμμη (φταιει η γραμμη μου για αυτο) και 19mbit που ειναι κοντα στην προσδωκομενη των 21,5mb.

----------


## atheos71

> εχεις ομως snr 12, και εγω με snr 6 που δοκιμασα ειχα σταθεροτατη γραμμη (φταιει η γραμμη μου για αυτο) και 19mbit που ειναι κοντα στην προσδωκομενη των 21,5mb.


Δεν το διόρθωσα....Στα 6 db είναι το snr.
Και σ' αυτήν την τιμή, ήμουν στα 22 mbit.

----------


## fabiawrc

και μενα πια με flashget και rapidshare ποτε δεν ειναι σταθερο.παιζει 500-400-800-1000.κλειδωνω στα 12.

οταν δανειζομαι απο τον κατω γειτονα μου που εχει 4net καρφι 1.1 mb/sec.....

----------


## tzampaman

> Δεν το διόρθωσα....Στα 6 db είναι το snr.
> Και σ' αυτήν την τιμή, ήμουν στα 22 mbit.


Το ότι μας έχουν ρίξει τους περισσότερους (αν όχι όλους) κατα περίπου 4-5mb είναι πλέον γεγονός και απορώ γιατί δεν έχει γίνει θέμα τόσο καιρό..  Από 20mb είμαι πλέον 16mb (με 6db και στις 2 τιμές) και μου λένε στο helpdesk για crosstalk και ιστορίες, ενώ το 70% των συνδρομητών βιώνει τα ίδια συμπτώματα τα ίδια χρονικά διαστήματα..

Μόνο ένας υπάλληλος βρέθηκε μία φορά να μου μιλήσει με ειλικρίνια, και μου είπε ότι μία πτώση συγχρονισμού 1-2mb δικής μου & αρκετών συνδρομτών.. ήταν λόγω μιας πρόσφατης αναβάθμισης σε ορισμένα dslam.

----------


## Sovjohn

Μιας και είμαι στο ίδιο ΑΚ με σένα, tzampaman, δεν είναι γενικό φαινόμενο το να πέφτει η ταχύτητα. Όντως το crosstalk (και άλλοι παράγοντες) ρίχνουν την ταχύτητα όσο περισσότεροι βάζουν ADSL στο ΑΚ ή (χειρότερα) στο ΚΑΦΑΟ σου.

Η αναβάθμιση που λες ότι είχε γίνει στη Φρεαττύδα (την θυμάμαι) όντως είχε ρίξει την ταχύτητα κατά επιπλέον 1-2 Mbps από ότι ήμασταν όλοι (π.χ. μια γραμμή στα 20 πήγαινε 18-19), αλλά όπως θυμάμαι την αναίρεσαν - και οι ταχύτητες ανέβηκαν εκ νέου κατά 1-2 Mbps όπως και πριν την αναβάθμιση.

Δε νομίζω να πιστεύει κανείς ότι μπαίνει κάποιος και πειράζει τις ταχύτητες των ΟΚ γραμμών (δεν συζητάμε αν η γραμμή είναι ασταθής, δηλώνεται βλάβη κτλ γιατί εκεί είναι λογικό να πειραχτεί η γραμμή) - κάτι τέτοιο εκτός από παράλογο, δεν γίνεται και σε κανέναν ISP στην Ελλάδα απ' όσο γνωρίζω...

Για τον λόγο του crosstalk κτλ μάλιστα, τον Αύγουστο πολλοί έχουν μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα - γιατί αρκετοί που πάνε διακοπές κλείνουν και το router τους...

----------


## tzampaman

Δεν αντιλέγω για τα συμπτώματα του crosstalk κτλπ, απλά δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίει αυτό στην περίπτωση μου. Πως εξηγείται τότε το ότι αρκετοί απο εδώ άρχισαν να βλέπουν ξαφνικά πτώση συγχρονισμού, την ίδια χρονική περίοδο και να συνεχίζεται μέχρι και τώρα το φαινόμενο.. δεν νομίζω να είναι σύμπωση.

Όντως για την αναβάθμιση dslam που αναφέρθηκα προηγουμένως, αναιρέθηκε την επόμενη μέρα αλλά πάλι μετά απόλίγο καιρό μειώθηκε στα ίδια η γραμμή μου.

Θέλω να καταλήξω ότι είναι ορισμένες εταιρίες (π.χ On) που δεν δίνουν το max της γραμμής μας. Με είχε η On στο μαγαζί μου με 18mb με 10attn και 9db και μόλις αλλάζω την ίδια γραμμή σε ΟΤΕ, βλέπω 22mb με πάλι 10attn και 9db. Πώς γίνεται??

----------


## Sovjohn

Για να καταλάβεις τη δύναμη του crosstalk κτλ:

Οι συνδέσεις που δεν είναι Annex A (Annex M ας πούμε ή άλλες) έχουν περισσότερο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο από τις κανονικές. Φίλος μου, λοιπόν, μετακόμισε κέντρο Αθήνας, σε απόσταση 300 μ. από το DSLAM. Attn 7, SNR 12, πιάνει 20 την ημέρα...και το βράδυ, επειδή γυρίζει σπίτι ΕΝΑΣ που έχει πιλοτικό VDSL, με την VDSL να βρίσκεται κοντά στη γραμμή του, δημιουργείται θόρυβος και η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 8. Κάθε μέρα.

Τι να λέμε τώρα?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πωπω,αυτό είναι σχεδόν σοκαριστικό.

Αν ο ΟΤΕ έβαζε Η/Μ θωράκιση στους βρόχους (λέμε τώρα  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: ),θα υπήρχε πραγματική βελτίωση?

----------


## harris

> Αν ο ΟΤΕ έβαζε Η/Μ θωράκιση στους βρόχους (λέμε τώρα ),θα υπήρχε πραγματική βελτίωση?


Να μπει θωράκιση σε κάθε συνεστραμμένο ζεύγος;  :ROFL:  :Worthy:

----------


## Sovjohn

Βασικά, το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να υπάρξει spectrum management στο DSLAM για αυτές τις γραμμές. Απλά όσο είναι "πιλοτικό"...δεν γίνονται και πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Να μπει θωράκιση σε κάθε συνεστραμμένο ζεύγος;


Να είχε μπει βασικά  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: .

Ή να άρχιζε να μπαινει τμηματικά.Το ξέρω ότι δε θα γίνει,απλά το αναφέρω :Cool: .

----------


## papingos

> μετά τη μεταφορά μου στο πακέτο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με τη μία γραμμή, έχω μια ε΄ρωτηση!
> πως το λένε το.....ματσούκι εκείνο, που θα μπορεί να μπαίνει σε μια υποδοχή του ρούτερ για τηλέφωνο και θα βγάζει δυνατοτητα για 2 σταθερά στον ίδιο αριθμό??? (αν καποιος μπει στον κόπο να μου απαντήσει,και θέλει να συστήσει και κάποιο πχ από πλαίσιο....Ευπρόσδεκτος...Και κάτι παραπάνω  )!!


Γιατί χρειάζεσαι ματσούκι ?
Το μόντεμ σου απο πίσω, δεν έχει δυο υποδοχές για να συνδέσεις τηλεφωνική συσκευή ;

----------


## antreas9

papingos, χρειάζεται, γιατί θέλω και τα 2 τηλεφωνα να ειναι ενωμένα σε ενα τηλεφωνικό αριθμό!

Το λογιστηριο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ειναι ετοιμο για λιποθυμία έτσι? 2ος συνεχομένος λογ/σμος στην ώρα του, και ΣΩΣΤΟΣ !!!!

----------


## papingos

> papingos, χρειάζεται, γιατί θέλω και τα 2 τηλεφωνα να ειναι ενωμένα σε ενα τηλεφωνικό αριθμό!
> 
> Το λογιστηριο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ειναι ετοιμο για λιποθυμία έτσι? 2ος συνεχομένος λογ/σμος στην ώρα του, και ΣΩΣΤΟΣ !!!!


Δηλαδή αμα βάλεις δυο τηλεφωνικές συσκευές στις δυο πράσινες θύρες
http://www.cybergoldcommunications.ca/images/rear.jpg

θα βγαίνουν προς τα έξω με διαφορετικό νούμερο ?

μμμ, οκ, μαλλον εχεις το πακέτο με τα δυο νουμερα, οποτε παει θυρα και νούμερο, εγω εχω το πακέτο με το ένα νούμερα γιαυτο μπερδεύτηκα.

----------


## Sebu

> Για να καταλάβεις τη δύναμη του crosstalk κτλ:
> 
> Οι συνδέσεις που δεν είναι Annex A (Annex M ας πούμε ή άλλες) έχουν περισσότερο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο από τις κανονικές. Φίλος μου, λοιπόν, μετακόμισε κέντρο Αθήνας, σε απόσταση 300 μ. από το DSLAM. Attn 7, SNR 12, πιάνει 20 την ημέρα...και το βράδυ, επειδή γυρίζει σπίτι ΕΝΑΣ που έχει πιλοτικό VDSL, με την VDSL να βρίσκεται κοντά στη γραμμή του, δημιουργείται θόρυβος και η ταχύτητα πέφτει στα 8. Κάθε μέρα.
> 
> Τι να λέμε τώρα?


Συγγνωμη αλλα οταν θα διευρυνθει το vdsl του ΟΤΕ τι θα κανουμε??? Θα αρχισουμε να "χανουμε" τις συνδεσεις μας εξαιτιας της vdsl. Και στο εξωτερικο ετσι δουλευει??? Δλδ οσοι εχουν vdsl το εχουν χυμα και επηρεαζουν αρνητικα τους απλους adsl2+ και κανεις δεν νοιαζεται???

Ή θα πηγαινουμε ολοι στο vdsl για να μην εχουμε τετοια φαινομενα??? Και ποιος εγγυαται οτι η μια vdsl δεν θα επηρεαζει την αλλη??? Μπορει να υπαρξει crosstalk μεταξυ vdsl lines??? Αν ναι θα μπορει αντι να πιανεις 50/10 στα 300 μετρα να πιανεις 30/5 λογω crosstalk???

Ευχαριστω

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το λογιστηριο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ειναι ετοιμο για λιποθυμία έτσι? 2ος συνεχομένος λογ/σμος στην ώρα του, και ΣΩΣΤΟΣ !!!!


Μηπως το εχουν outsource  :Wink:  ??????

----------


## antreas9

> Δηλαδή αμα βάλεις δυο τηλεφωνικές συσκευές στις δυο πράσινες θύρες
> http://www.cybergoldcommunications.ca/images/rear.jpg
> 
> θα βγαίνουν προς τα έξω με διαφορετικό νούμερο ?
> 
> μμμ, οκ, μαλλον εχεις το πακέτο με τα δυο νουμερα, οποτε παει θυρα και νούμερο, εγω εχω το πακέτο με το ένα νούμερα γιαυτο μπερδεύτηκα.


τουλάχιστον, όταν ήμουν στο πακέτο των 2 γραμμών, εβγαιναν προς τα εξω με διαφορετικά νούμερα....
ο΄ταν γύρισα σε 1 νούμερο, η 2η υποδοχή δε δουλεύε πια....

----------


## Sovjohn

Το λογιστήριο πράγματι τα πηγαίνει καλύτερα (ίσως να ευθύνεται το κομμάτι algonet για αυτό, μιας και οι υπάλληλοι της algonet είναι πλέον στα κτίρια της net one και υπάρχει περισσότερος κόσμος στο κάθε τμήμα).

Επίσης, νομίζω πως υπάρχει λύση για να βγαίνει ο ίδιος αριθμός και από τα 2 port, αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανοίξει θέμα στο support ο εκάστοτε ενδιαφερόμενος. Το είχα ακούσει πάντως.

----------


## veliouras

αξιότιμοι συνφορουμίτες,

σε συνέχεια αυτού του θέματος: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=321220

θα ήθελα να ανφέρω την συνέχεια του. αν και πιάσαμε τα 5 στο κατέβασμα, οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίστηκαν και τελικά δόθηκε βλάνη στον οτε. αποτέλεσμα; σε μια εβδομάδα κάναμε ένα ρισετ, το ρούτερ κούμπωσε στα 9 (!!!!!) και είμαι 19 μέρες συνεχώς συνδεδεμένος. 

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην νετονε που ασχολήθηκε και έλυσε το θέμα μου έστω και με κάποια καθυστέρηση. τα παιδιά πραγματικά ασχολήθηκαν και εγώ από την πλευρά μου έχω μια υπηρεσία κοντά στα όρια που προσφέρονται στην περιοχή μου...

----------


## Sebu

Τον τελευταιο καιρο τα βραδια δλδ τετοια ωρα εχουμε μεγαλη πτωση αποδοσης γραμμης.

Απο bandwidthfiles με donwload manager κατεβαζει 600κβ/ς με σπασιματα (απο 1,6μβ/ς τις νορμαλ ωρες)

Την ιδια ωρα αν δοκιμασω να σερφαρω εχω πινγκ 500ms στο google. Υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες οταν κατεβαζω/τεσταρω τη γραμμη στα 1,6μβ/ς σερφαρω ανετα στο ιντερνετ χωρις κολληματα. Τωρα με 2 τορρεντς, χωρις να αλλαξω κατι στις ρυθμισεις (οτι εχω εδω και 2,5 χρονια δλδ) και ταχυτητα κατεβασματος 600κβ/ς αργουν απιστευτα να φορτωσουν ολες οι σελιδες. Αν κλεισω τα τορρεντς και βαλω bandwidthfiles μια απο τα ιδια.

Η γραμμη δλδ δουλευει οριακα στο 40% της αποδοσης της ορισμενα βραδια τετοιες ωρες. Τρωει απιστευτες φλασιες δλδ και το browsing θυμιζει εποχες dial up και χειροτερα. Η μονη λυση ειναι το σταματημα του κατεβασματος ή κοφτης στα 300-400κβ/ς ωστε να εχεις αξιοπρεπες σερφαρισμα.

----------


## dimpard

Γεια σου Sebu, 
δοκίμασα τώρα το ping στο Google και έχω 92.
Από bandwidthfiles, κατέβασα με 1ΜΒ/s ενώ παλιότερα κατέβαζα με 1,4 MB/s

----------


## Sebu

Thanks m8

Πιστευω οτι παιζει ρολο η ωρα και το κεντρο. Καποια dslam μαλλον μπουκωνουν λιγο πιο ευκολα καποιες ωρες και για καποιο διαστημα σερνεται το συμπαν

----------


## JRT

Εγώ πάντως ενώ για ένα τετράμηνο+ τερμάτιζε η γραμμή σε σχέση με το συγχρονισμό όλη μέρα , από αρχές Σεπτέμβρη ως και σήμερα η γραμμή δουλεύει ούτε στο 50% του συγχρονισμού τα απογεύματα ... Χτες συγκεκριμένα κατέβαζα από RS με 150-200 kbps με 9550/870 και σε κάποιος στιγμές έπεφτε και κάτω από 100 ... Δηλαδή ΕΛΕΟΣ , δεν μπορεί να γίνεται αυτό !!! Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με NEtone για άλλο λόγω και ανέφερα επί της ευκαιρίας αυτό που απάντησε ο υπάλληλος πως γίνονται αυτό τον καιρό κάποιες εργασίες χωρίς όμως να μου διευκρινίσει πότε θα τελειώσουν . Εγώ δίνω πίστωση χρόνου μέχρι τέλος του μήνα . Αν συνεχιστεί αυτό το καραγκιοζλίκι θα φύγω για ΟΤΕ . Που να μπω φυσικά να παίξω στο xbox live με 200kbps ... Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω να περνάει της 12:30-1:00 για να στρώνει . Έκανα αρκετά υπομονή αφού το πρώτο σχεδόν εξάμηνο τα απογεύματα πάντα δούλευε στο 50% η γραμμή . Αλλά τώρα πλέον παράγινε το κακό

EDIT: Σήμερα περίεργως δείχνει μια χαρά η γραμμή μου αυτήν την στιγμή , τι να πω απίστευτο και όμως αληθινό  :Very Happy:  Μακάρι να στρώσει

----------


## atrus74

Παιδιά μην με βαρέσετε αλλά πως μπορώ να δω τα στατιστικά του router ; Από πιο μενού του speedtouch ?

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Παιδιά μην με βαρέσετε αλλά πως μπορώ να δω τα στατιστικά του router ; Από πιο μενού του speedtouch ?


192.168.1.254 > Login Usr & PSW > Broadband Connection > DSL Connection > Details.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ή στο 10.0.0.138

----------


## atrus74

Thanks!!!
Πως τα βλέπετε ?

Uptime:	45 days, 18:33:52
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	764 / 3.052
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	17,06 / 30,10
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	26,5 / 48,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 8,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	12 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.759 / 24.961.238
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 5.596
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5 / 3.899

----------


## ariadgr

> Πως τα βλέπετε ?


Παρά τη μεγάλη απόσταση από το αστικό κέντρο (attenuation 48,5), η γραμμή είναι σταθερή στα 3 Mbps, με μόνο 2 αποσυνδέσεις στις 45 μέρες.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Στην πολυκατοικία που μένω ήρθε κι άλλος λογαριασμός NetOne,σε γυναικείο όνομα μάλιστα.Είμαστε πλέον 2  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool: .Πα να τη βρω να συγκρίνουμε συγχρονισμούς και διαθέσιμο bandwidth.Πλάκα έχει :Cool: .

(και δεν την ξέρω να την έκανα σύσταση,κριμας  :Cool: )

----------


## Sebu

Αν ειναι και να κανα καλο γκ@μενακι χωσου  :Razz: 

Στο μελλον θα κανουμε και κονε μεσω των λογαριασμων των εναλλακτικων

Καλημερα με λενε tyrempora, εχω και γω ΝετΟνε. Θες να μετρησουμε τις γραμμες μας???  :ROFL: 

Κριμα εγω στην πολυκατοικια εχω μεγαλους σε ηλικια (ανω των 40+)  :Crying:

----------


## atheos71

Άχρηστο τελείως το να βρίσκεται κανείς κοντά στο dslam.....
Αν είναι νά 'χει τα χάλια της σύνδεσής μου, ας βρίσκεται μακρυά, νά 'χει κι άλλοθι!
Ούτε 4 mbit γραμμή δεν έχω πια!

----------


## Sovjohn

Θα πρότεινα λίγη υπομονή ακόμα. Δε νομίζω να έχουν δείξει πολλά δείγματα στ'αρχ(μπιπ)σμού οι εκπρόσωποι της net one στο adslgr, και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα υπάρξει περαιτέρω ενημέρωση για την αποκατάσταση των προβλημάτων σύντομα. Προφανώς σε κάποιες περιοχές, π.χ. Περιστέρι, υπάρχουν περισσότερα προβλήματα από άλλες - αλλά να δούμε...

----------


## atheos71

Δυστυχώς, όπως έχω πει πολλές φορές, είναι απ' τα χειρότερα κέντρα αυτό.....όμως κι απ'την άλλη, έχω έναν πάροχο που πολλές φορές έχω αποτανθεί και βελτίωση δε βλέπω....κρίμα, γιατί συμπάθεια έχω δείξει και όλα αυτά οδηγούν στην έξοδο!
Δεν "παλεύεται" αυτό άλλο....κάθε μέρα, όλη μέρα πολύ κατώτερο του προσδoκουμένου αυτό που βλέπω!
Δε γνωρίζω κι ούτε θέλω πια να μάθω τί γίνεται εκεί μέσα.Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η απόδειξη (ξερή, αλλά αντικειμενική) για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών.
Πόση άλλη υπομονή να κάνει κανείς;Ένας χρόνος δε φτάνει;

----------


## Sebu

@atheos: Σε πιο dslam εισαι??? Περιστερι απο οτι βλεπω. Κανεις ενα κοπο να ποσταρεις τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ σου??? Τι αποσταση εχεις απο το dslam???

Το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι συγχρονιζεις καλα αλλα εχεις θεμα ταχυτητας κατεβασματος (οπως οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας τον τελευταιο καιρο) ή εχεις χαμηλο συγχρονισμο και θορυβο παρολη τη μικρη σου αποσταση??

----------


## atheos71

@Sebu, έχω κατ' επανάληψη ποστάρει τα στατιστικά.....
Δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, μάλλον χειροτερεύει!
Θα το κάνω άλλη μία:


Σημειωτέον, 22 mbit *είχα* με τα 6 db στο attn. και γίνανε .... γαργάρα χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόβλημα απ' τη δική μου πλευρά!
Ένα χρόνο, έχω "μαλλιάσει" να τους το λέω.....Το τί απίστευτες μλκ έχω ακούσει....Ευτυχώς που έχω συνομιλήσει με κάποιους τεχνικούς που ξέρουν τί γίνεται.

----------


## liakjim

> 


Οντως κατι τρεχει. Εγω με line attenuation 19db , και S/N στο 9 , συγχρονιζω στα 20000 και αντιστοιχα κατεβαζω με 2Mb/sec...

----------


## atheos71

Αυτό λέω ένα χρόνο liakjim .... αυτό!
Αλλά, καλύτερα μην πω τί αποτελέσματα έχει η διεκδίκηση του αυτονόητου, το να προσπαθείς να "πείσεις" να σου δώσουν αυτό που θά 'πρεπε νά 'χεις!
Κατάντια!

----------


## ariadgr

> Αυτό λέω ένα χρόνο liakjim .... αυτό!
> Αλλά, καλύτερα μην πω τί αποτελέσματα έχει η διεκδίκηση του αυτονόητου, το να προσπαθείς να "πείσεις" να σου δώσουν αυτό που θά 'πρεπε νά 'χεις!
> Κατάντια!


Νόμιζα ότι το θέμα του crosstalk, και ότι όσο περισσότερες γειτονικές dsl ενεργοποιούνται, είναι αναμενόμενο να πέφτει ο συγχρονισμός, το είχαμε εξαντλήσει στο forum, και μου κάνει εντύπωση που γράφεις στο στυλ "πληρώνω έως 24, γιατί δεν έχω 24", που συνήθως γίνεται από νέα μέλη, που τα παραπέμπουμε στο FAQ: Γιατί δεν πιάνω 24 Mbps?.

Επίσης το θεωρώ υπερβολικό, κάποιος να συγχρονίζει στα *17Mbps*, και να διαμαρτύρεται "γιατί δεν πιάνει παραπάνω" (ακόμα και αν πριν καιρό έπιανε λίγο παραπάνω λόγω λιγότερου θορύβου), τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν άλλοι συμφορουμίτες που λόγω προβλημάτων στην καλωδίωση, θορύβου ή μεγάλης απόστασης περιορίζονται σε πολύ χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες, χωρίς να μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα γι'αυτό.

----------


## atheos71

Καταρχήν, δε ζήτησα να έχω 24 (δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο).
Είμαι αρκετά χαμηλότερα απ' το δυνατόν προσδοκούμενο (<5 mbit) και μ' αυτό πάλι, έχω προβλήματα.
Δεύτερο, αν άλλα άτομα έχουν χειρότερη ή καλύτερη σύνδεση, μου είναι αδιάφορο.Δε λύνεται θεωρητικά ένα πρόβλημα, για κανέναν μας.
Και τελευταίο, ίσως θά 'πρεπε να κάτσω στ' "αυγά μου", όπως τόσο καιρό που δε μίλαγα....και σ' αυτό έχεις δίκιο.....
Μήπως άκρη βγάζω;

----------


## ariadgr

Αν συγχρονίζεις στα 17 και κατεβάζεις συνεχώς πολύ χαμηλότερα, εκεί έχεις δίκιο να μην είσαι ευχαριστημένος.

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να σου πω, είναι ότι ο συγχρονισμός στα 17 είναι *μια πολή καλή ταχύτητα*, και άρα το να διαμαρτύρεσαι "γιατί τα 17 δεν είναι 20 ή 22" το θεωρώ υπερβολικό, από τη στιγμή που έχουμε εξηγήσει γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει, και δεν είναι ο κακός πάροχος που ξύπνησε ένα πρωϊ και είπε να σου κλέψει μερικά Mbps από το συγχρονισμό για να σε δυσαρεστήσει.

----------


## atheos71

Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι κακός πάροχος και μου "κλέβει" μερικά mbps......ίσως, έχω την ατυχία, που ενώ ξεκίνησαν όλα καλά, έχει πέσει σε απόδοση τόσο κάτω.Γιατί και στα 17 που είμαι τώρα, πραγματικά, η γραμμή, όσον αφορά στο κατέβασμα, συμπεριφέρεται σα 4αρα!
Κι όπως παλαιότερα, έτσι και τώρα πιστεύω ότι φεύγοντας απ' αυτόν τον πάροχο και πηγαίνοντας σε άλλον, δε λύνεται το πρόβλημα.
*Σαφώς*, τα 17 mbit είναι καλή ταχύτητα, πολύ καλή θά 'λεγα, αλλά αυτό που κι εγώ λέω είναι η πολύ μεγάλη πτώση, όχι τόσο στο ονομαστικό (5 mbit κάτω), αλλά στο πραγματικό (συμπεριφορά 4 mbit) μέγεθος του συγχρονισμού.
Δε γράφω άλλο επ' αυτού.....δεν έχει βγει άκρη ένα χρόνο παρόλο που κάποιοι τεχνικοί της εν λόγω εταιρίας ασχολήθηκαν πραγματικά κι όσο κι αν ακούγεται παράδοξο, σε γενικές γραμμές, δεν είμαι δυσαρεστημένος απ' τον πάροχό μου!

----------


## Sovjohn

Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει, από το μέτωπο της Net One θα υπάρξουν νεότερα σύντομα σχετικά με πλειάδα θεμάτων, μεταξύ των οποίων και το LLU.

Σε περίπτωση που δεν το ξέρετε (γιατί έχει γραφτεί σε λίγα website) υπήρξαν κάποιες διοικητικές αλλαγές εκεί, και επειδή είναι πρόσφατες (Σεπτέμβριος 2009) γι' αυτό υπάρχει ένα κλίμα "αναμονής".

Θεωρώ ότι θα έχουμε νεότερα εν ευθέτω χρόνω, για όλα τα ζητήματα που δεν έχουν διευθετηθεί (και η απόδοση δικτύου μεταξύ αυτών). Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο προγραμματισμός που γίνεται λαμβάνει υπ' όψη και το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που θα τεθεί και αυτό σε λειτουργία σύντομα απ' όσο είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω (αν και όχι εντός...Οκτωβρίου ας πούμε), οπότε δεν είναι "άσπρο-μαύρο" η κατάσταση αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## Sebu

Οταν λες διοικητικες αλλαγες???

Αλλαξε το ιδιοκτησιακο καθεστως??? Αλλαξε απλα η διοικηση (ΔΣ)??Αλλαξαν διευθυντες, προισταμενοι κτλ????

Εχει να κανει με την φημολογουμενη συγχωνευση με την ΟΝ ή ειναι συνεχεια της συνενωσης-συνεργασιας με την Algonet????

----------


## Sovjohn

Άλλαξε ο CEO. Το Μάρτιο 2009 (περίπου) ο προηγούμενος CEO που προερχόταν από την Algonet, κ. Sahyoun, αποχώρησε από την algonet / net one. Έκτοτε (και πιθανόν για να συζητηθούν συγχωνεύσεις κτλ? Δεν ξέρω, ίσως) ήταν CEO ο μέχρι το Μάρτιο 2009 οικονομικός διευθυντής, κ. Πρωτογήρου. Το Σεπτέμβριο 2009 ανέλαβε άλλη θέση σχετιζόμενη με τους μετόχους της Net One, και στη θέση του μπήκε ο κ. Ανδρέας Δούμουρας.

Για μένα (προσωπική εκτίμηση χωρίς καμία ενημέρωση από τη netone/algonet για αυτό!) αυτό σημαίνει ότι όντως η συγχώνευση με την on telecoms δεν θα γίνει (κρατάω ένα 5-10% για καβάτζα βέβαια), και εκτός αν προκύψει κάτι...άλλο, η εταιρία θα συνεχίσει σαν netone/algonet.

Δεν ξέρω αν θα αλλάξει κάτι στα brands ή στα τυπικά, δηλαδή αν π.χ. λέμε τώρα το brand name 'net one' ή το 'algonet' μείνει "κυρίαρχο". Στην ουσία πάντως, οι netone/algonet βρίσκονται κατά κύριο λόγο στα κτίρια της net one (Μαρούσι / Χαλάνδρι) και όχι στο κτίριο της Συγγρού όπου ήταν η algonet - εκεί υπάρχουν μόνo μηχανήματα κτλ κυρίως.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, υποτίθεται ότι δρομολογούνται διάφορα αυτόν τον καιρό (αναφορές, οικονομικές προβλέψεις για το 2010, κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ), και όταν αυτή η διαδικασία ολοκληρωθεί (σύντομα πιστεύω) θα υπάρχουν νεότερα και για το LLU.

Το LLU δεν είναι η αποκλειστική δραστηριότητα της net one / algonet, ούτε και η πιο κερδοφόρα. Δεν λέω ότι θα το...κόψουν ή θα το κρατήσουν, γιατί δεν το ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα θα αποφασιστεί η γενικότερη πορεία των προϊόντων, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα  :Smile: 

Τα παραπάνω (ειδικά οι αλλαγές CEO) υπάρχουν σε συγκεκριμένα website (εξειδικευμένα για επιχειρήσεις κτλ), και δεν τα έβγαλα απ' το μυαλό μου =)

Το Weekly Telecom γράφει σχετικά:




> Κατά τα άλλα στη σταθερή υπάρχουν εξελίξεις και από τα Βου-Που. Ο πρωτόκλητος αναμένεται να αναστρέψει το κλίμα και να γυρίσει
> την Algonet στις παλιές καλές εποχές. Αυτό βέβαια θα έχει μάλλον επιπτώσεις γιατί ενδέχεται να προτιμήσουν να είναι μία κερδοφόρα μπουτίκ παρά ένα supermarket με χασούρα.


Για να μην μπερδεύεσαι, ο Άγιος Ανδρέας λέγεται και..πρωτόκλητος  :Wink:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Το LLU δεν είναι η αποκλειστική δραστηριότητα της net one / algonet, ούτε και η πιο κερδοφόρα. Δεν λέω ότι θα το...κόψουν ή θα το κρατήσουν, γιατί δεν το ξέρω, αλλά σίγουρα θα αποφασιστεί η γενικότερη πορεία των προϊόντων, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


Ποιος ήρθε;;;; 

Προσωπική μου εκτιμηση να βγει μπροστα η Netone και να προσελκύσει περισσοτερους πελάτες.

----------


## Sovjohn

Μην βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα - Πιθανόν ας πούμε να γίνουν διαθέσιμα περισσότερα business services από τώρα (που δεν υπάρχουν και πολλά σε LLU)...

Αν μάθω κάτι άλλο θα τα πούμε εδώ  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Οταν λες LLU εννοεις full LLU???

Δλδ το Full LLU δεν ειναι η κύρια και πιο κερδοφόρα δραστηριοτητα της ΝετΟνε  :Thinking: 

Εκτος και αν εννοεις το Shared LLU το οποιο εδινε και δινει η Algonet. Ναι μεν μπορει στο σημερα που οι παντες προτιμουν το full LLU στα μεγαλα αστικα κεντρα να μην εχει περαση, σε περιοχες ομως που ακομα δεν εχουν παει εναλλακτικοι και ειναι μονο ο ΟΤΕ, ειναι καλο να υπαρχει εμμεσος ανταγωνισμος εστω και με shared llu.

Ισως να μην βγαζει αρκετα απο αυτο (αν εμπαινε μεσα πιστευω θα το ειχε διακοψει). Ισως να φταιει γιατι δεν το εχει προωθησει/πουλησει αρκετα στον τυπο και τα μιντια.

Αλλα αν μιλαμε για το full LLU και λεμε οτι δεν εχει κερδοφορια απο αυτο τοτε να αρχισουμε να φοβομαστε οτι η εταιρεια παει για φουντο (που αμφιβαλω οτι εννοεις το full LLU).

Αλλωστε αν δεν πηγαινε καλα γιατι να επενδυσει σε δικο της δικτυο οπτικων ινων????

----------


## Sovjohn

Πάλι μου βάζετε λόγια στο στόμα. Το LLU (full / shared) είναι ένα κομμάτι των υπηρεσιών ενός ISP. Υπάρχουν και άλλα. Voice, wholesale services, leased links, colocation, transit voice, κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ.

Το LLU από μόνο του, δηλαδή οι υπηρεσίες των 20-30-40 € το μήνα δεν είναι κερδοφόρο σε κανέναν ISP. Υπάρχουν και άλλα services για περισσότερο κέρδος, π.χ. μισθωμένα κυκλώματα, κτλ κτλ.

Δεν είμαι λογιστής. Εγώ στο μυαλό μου έχω την πρακτική κερδοφορία (μαζί με απόσβεση υποδομών) και όχι την θεωρητική που έχουν οι λογιστές. Οι HOL / forthnet ας πούμε με 200+/300+ κέντρα στην Ελλάδα ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να βγάλουν τα λεφτά που έδωσαν για να τα αναπτύξουν. Ποτέ. Μιλάμε για εκατομμύρια εκατομμυρίων €.

Στα χαρτιά όμως, που αυτό θεωρείται "asset" και όχι "χασούρα γιατί δεν το παίρνουμε πίσω ποτέ", είναι καλό.

Το γεγονός παραμένει όμως - το LLU από μόνο του, αν δηλαδή έβγαινε μια sovjohnnet και έδινε LLU χωρίς να δίνει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ, δεν είναι κερδοφόρο εύκολα. Θέλει τεράστιο αριθμό πελατών για να γίνει κερδοφόρο, γιατί και τα κόστη σε ΟΤΕ κτλ για παράδειγμα είναι μεγάλα. Στην περίπτωση της netone (+algonet), ο μικρός αριθμός πελατών έχει κρατήσει τα κόστη χαμηλά, αλλά δεν είναι ο #1 πυλώνας κερδοφορίας, όπως δεν είναι σε κανένα ISP. Τα μισθωμένα, η φωνή, και τα άλλα που περιέγραψα είναι πιο προσοδοφόρα πάντοτε.

Για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ, η on telecoms που είχε δίκτυο μόνο στην Αττική, με τα $$$ για διαφήμιση που έδωσε ας πούμε, θα έπρεπε να έχει 150.000+ πελάτες με LLU για να υπάρξει κέρδος της προκοπής. Οι άλλες, με τα πανελλαδικά, μιλάμε για πολύ παραπάνω νούμερα.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όπως είπε και ο Sebu, το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών (μεταξύ άλλων) 8α ρίξει πολύ το μηνιαίο / ανελαστικό κόστος του LLU, οπότε θεωρώ ότι θα υπάρξουν εξελίξεις. Πιθανόν και σε εταιρικές υπηρεσίες με τη χρήση του δικτύου οπτικων ινών + LLU. Αναμένουμε νεότερα προς το παρόν.

----------


## Sebu

Εμεις σαν τελικοι καταναλωτες πιστευεις οτι θα δουμε διαφορα/οφελος απο το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο ινων???

Μια μικρη εταιρεια σαν την Νετονε/Αλγκονετ δεν θα μπορουσε να προχωρησει στο "μικροκοσμο" της (Αθηνα/Αττικη) σε πιο προηγμενες υπηρεσιες. Πιστευω οτι η ΝετΟνε δεν εχει στοχο να καλυψει την Ελλαδα απ'ακρη σε ακρη.

Πχ να ξεκινησει να δινει vdsl. Ναι μεν θα ηταν ενα χ σημαντικο κοστος αλλα θα το εκανε πχ μονο για το Λεκανοπεδιο. Να κανει δλδ ενα βημα μπροστα, σε μια τεχνολογια/υπηρεσια που σημερα δεν υπαρχει στην χωρα και να χτυπησει μονο την πρωτευουσα οπου ειναι συγκεντρωμενοι οι περισσοτεροι χρηστες της Ελλαδας.

Πως κανουν δλδ αντιστοιχα μικροι παροχοι στην Αγγλια ή την Ολλανδια που δινουν vdsl ή FTTH σε συγκεκριμενες πολεις/περιοχες μονο.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν γίνεται αυτό. VDSL θα μπορούσε να δοθεί μόνο σε περιοχές 200-300μ. γύρω-γύρω από τα αστικά κέντρα. VDSL ευρύτερα (με πρόσβαση στο ΚΑΦΑΟ κτλ) δεν υπάρχει καν θεσμικά. Ακόμα και το πλαίσιο για τον υποβρόχο (=το ΚΑΦΑΟ) που υπάρχει είναι εξαιρετικά ασαφές.

Πέραν τούτου, θα δούμε εξελίξεις. Προφανώς το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο θα βοηθήσει τα μάλα στην βελτίωση της απόδοσης του δικτύου γενικότερα.

----------


## mortisboy

Edit: [ Μεταφορά μηνύματος από άλλο θέμα ]

...φίλε και εγώ στο πατρικό μου με την netone οταν ξεκίνησα με 17attn και snr@12 κλείδωνα στα 15800 και τώρα μετά από 1.5 χρόνο με snr@9 είναι στα 14800   :Thumb down: 

...μετά από καιρό λοιπόν και από διάφορα τρεξίματα/στησίματα οι 2 γραμμές ΝΕΤΟΝΕ & ΟΤΕ λειτουργούν άψογα και είναι Load balanced/failover πάνω σε pfsense. 

Τα στατιστικά είναι πανομοιότυπα όπως θα δείτε και παρακάτω, με αυτήν τις netone έχοντας το snr@9 να είναι κλασσικά σταθερότατη και να βαράει χαλαρά 20+ μέρες uptime ενώ του ΟΤΕ πάνω από 8-10 μέρες δεν παίζει να βγάλει χωρίς disconnect! 

Γενικά το snr και στις 2 παίζει στο 10-11.5 ανάλογα τις ώρες  :Smile: 

NΕΤΟΝΕ


OΤΕ

----------


## liakjim

Αν και υποψιαζομαι οτι προκειται για βλαβη του site , ανοιγει σε κανεναν αυτο ? : www.podilates.gr

----------


## prodromosfan

λαθος του site γιατι ουτε απο οτενετ ανοιγει

----------


## liakjim

> λαθος του site γιατι ουτε απο οτενετ ανοιγει


OK thanks :One thumb up:

----------


## atheos71

Εδώ, ανοίγει

----------


## atheos71

Ίσως κι απ' τη βροχή νά 'γινε αυτό!


Δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα θα κρατήσει μέχρι να κάνει restart, αλλά γι αυτό το λίγο διάστημα, κρατάει..... :Razz:

----------


## tasvar

Εγώ να δηλώσω βλάβη; Επί 1 χρόνο συγχρόνιζα στα 2,5-3 mbps.... Σήμερα είδα αυτό:
Το ξέρω,είμαι μακριά από τον οτε,αλλά τόσο χάλια;

----------


## atheos71

Είναι περίπου αυτό που προστέθηκε στη δική μου ταχύτητα (πλάκα κάνω)!
Πάρε τους ένα τηλέφωνο.Δε χάνεις τίποτα άλλο, εκτός του χρόνου σου.

----------


## prodromosfan

να ρωτησω κάτι, 
ειχα ενα τηλέφωνο που ηταν ασυμβατο με το ρουτερ, ενα ge(εκανε βομβο) και το αλλαξα με ενα αλλο τurbo-x, το οποιο καλα τα παει αλλά στην αναγνώριση κλήσης βαζει και το 0030, γινεται κάτι για αυτό;

----------


## prodromosfan

εχει καποιος αλλος προβλημα απο τις 10:10 και μετά;

χανεται το ιντερνετ χωρις να χανεται ο συγχρονισμος, δεν φτιαχνει με επανεκκινηση του μοντεμ και γενικοτερα ποτε μπαίνει ποτε οχι.

----------


## kpaparose

Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που έχω τις τελυταίες μέρες είναι 3 mbit. Αν βοηθάει!

----------


## cochr

Προδρομε και εγώ μια απο τα ιδια χθες το βράδυ.  Σήμερα δεν το έχω ελέγξει ακόμα θα το κοιτάξω όταν πάω στο σπίτι.

----------


## atheos71

> Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που έχω τις τελυταίες μέρες είναι 3 mbit. Αν βοηθάει!


Έχω χάσει το μέτρημα στις μέρες!Τείνει νά 'ναι μόνιμη αυτή η εικόνα...
3 mbit, ε;Παρομοίως!Κι επειδή βλέπω ότι είμαστε στο ίδιο Α/Κ, τί attn. έχεις;

----------


## Eaglos

Εδώ και 50-60 μέρες έχει ανέβει το upload. Από εκεί που έμενε κολλημένο στα 25, πλέον έχει πάει στα 50. Τώρα, να έκαναν αλλαγές στον εξοπλισμό στο Βύρωνα; Να έφυγε κόσμος και να άδειασαν οι γραμμές; Τo download πάντως εξακολουθεί να παίζει στα 200-400 kb/s

----------


## atheos71

Αντιθέτως, θά 'λεγα ότι προστέθηκε κόσμος!Από 65 k/s, έχει κατέβει το upload στα 50-55 k/s εδώ και μήνες στη δική μου περίπτωση.

----------


## yuk

842εκ. FEC errors. Έκανα high score!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> 842εκ. FEC errors. Έκανα high score!






> FEC Errors (Up/Down):	9.528 / 1.915.557.458
> CRC Errors (Up/Down):	139 / 1.429
> HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.916 / 869


Εγώ έκανα το high end score  :Razz:

----------


## 3lbereth

Χτύπαγα κι εγώ κάτι δις σε errors, μέχρι που κατήργησα τη 2η γραμμή.
Τώρα, με 30 ημέρες uptime έχω:
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 2 / 6.259.640
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1 / 91.145
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 81.177.

Έχω κατεβάσει το SNR στο 7 και συγχρονίζω στα 14.073. Το up όμως, είναι καρφωμένο στο 11 και δε μπορώ να πιάσω πάνω απο 830 (με Att (Up/Down): 14,5 / 31,5). Μου κάνει εντύπωση, γιατί έχω δεί άλλους συνδρομητές με χειρότερα στατιστικά και χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού να έχουν σταθερά 1ΜΒ up.

----------


## yuk

Ψιλοσέρνομαι σήμερα όλη την ημέρα. Δεν είναι απελπιστική κατάσταση, αλλά αργεί πολύ στο κατέβασμα των σελίδων. Μερικές φορές θέλει και refresh για να κατέβει σωστά. 
Κανένας άλλος;

----------


## prodromosfan

v.4 - 2010 thread δεν θα κάνουμε;


Μόλις πραγματοποιηθηκε και η καινουρια συνδεση μου με Netone.

Αποστολή αίτησης: με φαξ στις 12/1/2010
Τηλέφωνο για επιβεβαίωση την επομένη.

Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ: 14/1/2010
Αναμενόμενη ημέρα ενεργοποίησης 28/1/2010

Η σύνδεση πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 28/1/2010 
και περιμένω να γινεται και η δρομολόγηση των κλήσεων μεσω της netone
αφού εξερχομενες εχω μια χαρά, εισερχόμενες όχι. 

Τα στατιστικά της γραμμης ειναι τα εξης:


Υπόψιν, έχω πολύ κακή καλωδίωση εσωτερικά
και γιαυτο δεν συγχρονιζω παραπάνω.

Προς το παρόν και πριν φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο,
αυτό ειναι όσο καλύτερο γίνεται.

Edit: [ Και μόλις πριν απο λίγο δρομολογηθηκαν και οι εισερχομενες κλήσεις οποτε όλα καλά.  :One thumb up:  ]

----------


## 3lbereth

Μεγειές!!!  :One thumb up: 

Παίξε λίγο με το snr στο 8, μπας και φτάσεις το 16άρι. Λογικά δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα σταθερότητας.
Εγώ συγχρονίζω τόσο με att 16/32.

----------


## theopan

> Υπόψιν, έχω πολύ κακή καλωδίωση εσωτερικά
> και γιαυτο δεν συγχρονιζω παραπάνω.
> 
> Προς το παρόν και πριν φωνάξω ηλεκτρολόγο,
> αυτό ειναι όσο καλύτερο γίνεται.


Μη μπεις στη διαδικασία. Δεν πρόκειται να δεις βελτίωση. Πολύ καλός είναι πρακτικά μάλιστα ο συγχρονισμός σου. Έχοντας το ίδιο attenuation με εσένα και με άριστη εσωτερική καλωδίωση, λιγότερο συγχρονίζω από σένα αν πάω το snr στο 12. Ξεκίνησα αρχές του 2008 με 2-2,5 Mbps παραπάνω και σταδιακά όσο αυξάνονταν οι συνδέσεις adsl, έπεσε σε αυτό περίπου που γράφει το info μου.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μπορεί να πέσει το attenuation του αν αλλάξει εσωτερική καλωδίωση  :Wink:  .

----------


## theopan

> Μπορεί να πέσει το attenuation του αν αλλάξει εσωτερική καλωδίωση  .


Κρίνοντας από τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία, σχεδόν το αποκλείω. Φαίνεται νορμάλ κατάσταση. Εκτός αυτού η "ένστασή" του, ήταν ως προς τον συγχρονισμό, με δεδομένο το attenuation που έχει *τώρα.* Ε ο συγχρονισμός του είναι φυσιολογικός προς καλός θα έλεγα με αυτό το δεδομένο. Ένσταση που προφανώς πηγάζει από τα "calculator" και τη θεωρία. Αλλά είπαμε ότι πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε πλέον τη θεωρία.

----------


## harris

Από 29/01/2010 τρέχει κι η δική μου αίτηση προς την netone για μεταφορά δύο γραμμών από ΟΤΕ προς ένα VoIP Double Play Επαγγελματικό... 

Για να δούμε τι χρόνο ενεργοποίησης θα έχουμε και (το σημαντικότερο) αν θα παίξει το thomson με το ολίγον αρχαίο pstn τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που έχω στο γραφείο μου (Ericsson Business Phone 6)  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

netone professional?
το ιδιο εβαλα κι εγω. δες ημερομηνιες.

να ξερεις οτι η δρομολογηση των αριθμων θα γινει μετα τις 13:00 (πολιτικη του ΟΤΕ)
ακομα και αν εισαι συνδεδεμενος απο το πρωϊ, οπως συνεβη σε μενα. 

με τηλεφωνικο κεντρο δεν ξερω αλλα εδω δουλεψε με αρχαιο crypto φαξ/μοντεμ, οπως και στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## atheos71

Καλημέρα!

Εδώ και 50 μέρες σχεδόν, δεν έχει αποσύνδεση.Γενικά, δεν υπήρχε αυτό το πρόβλημα (disconnect) στα δυο χρόνια πού 'μαι συνδρομητής της Νetone.Περί συγχρονισμού, κατεβάσματος, ανεβάσματος, πλοήγησης, όλα είναι εντάξει.Μάλιστα στο uploading, παρατήρησα "φορτώματα" με ταχύτητες άνω των 100 k/s.
Η ταχύτητα είναι στα 17,2 mbits, όχι ανάλογη της απόστασης, αλλά πλέον αδιάφορο.Έτσι λοιπόν, συνεχίζουμε χωρίς την ανάγκη εύρεση νέου παρόχου, καθώς και οι επιλογές στενεύουν κι όπως θεωρώ, τίποτε καλύτερο δε θα βρω σ' άλλο πάροχο.Για τον ΟΤΕ, δεν υπάρχει θέμα επιστροφής.Το κόστος είναι ακόμα -και θα είναι- υψηλό, επιεικώς απαράδεκτο για τα οικονομικά δεδομένα της εποχής.Όσο λοιπόν κι αν παρέχει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, ο λόγος κόστους απόδοσης είναι ο χείριστος.

----------


## limit

> Για τον ΟΤΕ, δεν υπάρχει θέμα επιστροφής.Το κόστος είναι ακόμα -και θα είναι- υψηλό, επιεικώς απαράδεκτο για τα οικονομικά δεδομένα της εποχής.Όσο λοιπόν κι αν παρέχει καλύτερες υπηρεσίες, ο λόγος κόστους απόδοσης είναι ο χείριστος.


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

Όπως αναμενόταν, και σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα, σήμερα από το πρωί η γραμμή του γραφείου μου είναι πλέον στην netone  :One thumb up: 

Με target SNR στα 8dB και εξασθαίνιση στα 21dB πιάνει 12,5mbps, που δεν είναι ιδανικό, αλλά τις συνθήκες του κτηρίου (χωρίς κατανεμητή, χύμα βρόχοι με καλώδια της πλάκας) είναι πάνω κάτω το ίδιο με ό,τι είχα και πριν από την hol αλλά σε άλλον (διπλανό) βρόχο.

Μέχρι στιγμής η ΕΒΔΑΦ δεν έχει ενημερώσει την τηλεφωνία μου ακόμα, οπότε είμαι μόνο με adsl χωρίς τηλέφωνα, αλλά περιμένω από στιγμή σε στιγμή να παίξει!

Ήδη σύνδεσα το speedtouch με το (αρχαίο) τηλεφωνικό κέντρο που έχω, και δείχνει να παίζει... το ελπίζω γιατί είναι σημαντικό!!!  :Smile: 

Θα ενημερώσω για την συνέχεια...

----------


## prodromosfan

> να ξερεις οτι η δρομολογηση των αριθμων θα γινει *μετα τις 13:00* (πολιτικη του ΟΤΕ)
> ακομα και αν εισαι συνδεδεμενος απο το πρωϊ, οπως συνεβη σε μενα.


εμενα εγινε 13:50. 

με γεια και καλοδουλευτη η γραμμη  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

Η τηλεφωνία ενεργοποιήθηκε στις 13:20 περίπου, ή τουλάχιστον τότε το είδα  :Razz: 

Συνεργασία άψογη με το τηλεφωνικό κάντρο (μόνο με ένα ασήμαντο πρόβλημα που δεν θα του δώσω συνέχεια γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου!)  :Clap:

----------


## npoulis

Παιδιά καλημέρα, εχω τα εξής στατιστικά..


DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:23:21

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	874 / 11.589

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:	910,00 / 1,38

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	8,0 / 8,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,0 / 19,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 12,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	5.242.889 / 228

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	8 / 6

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	51 / 5



πιστεψτε με ειναι τα καλυτερα που εχω δει εδω και μηνες. Πηρα τηλ στην τεχνικη (ημουνα στα 9.588) υποστιριξη να ξεκινησουν μια διαδικασια ερευνας γιατι παλιοτερα συντονιζα 16mbit και μου ειπαν οτι εφοσον συνδεομαι δεν ξεκινανε τιποτα. Αυτο ισχύει ή πρέπει να έχω καποιες απαιτήσεις εφοσον η ονομαστική ειναι 24mbit?  :Mad:

----------


## prodromosfan

κατα τη γνωμη μου μια χαρα κλειδωνει το μοντεμ.
ωστοσο εχεις θορυβο αν βλεπω καλάεφοσον 5+ εκ errors για 23 λεπτα που δουλευει.  :Thinking:  
Edit: [ Άκυρο, εχεις error στo up ενω εχεις ανεβασει 910ΚΒ αυτό ειναι ολιγον τι περιεργο. ]
συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα μπορεις να κλειδωσεις θεωρητικα μεχρι 20Μbps
ωστοσο οπως βλεπεις το snr σου ειναι το default 12 της netone.

δοκιμασε απο το my.netone.gr μεσω του εργαλειου snr να το κατεβασεις 
μεχρι τοτε που η γραμμη σου δεν θα εχει συχνα disconnect

στα 16 συνδεοσουν με τη netone;
η ταχυτητα ειναι* μεχρι* 24mbit

imo εισαι μια χαρα.

----------


## npoulis

> κατα τη γνωμη μου μια χαρα κλειδωνει το μοντεμ.
> ωστοσο εχεις θορυβο αν βλεπω καλά εφοσον 5+ εκ errors για 23 λεπτα που δουλευει. 
> 
> συμφωνα με τα στατιστικα μπορεις να κλειδωσεις θεωρητικα μεχρι 20Μbps
> ωστοσο οπως βλεπεις το snr σου ειναι το default 12 της netone.
> 
> δοκιμασε απο το my.netone.gr μεσω του εργαλειου snr να το κατεβασεις 
> μεχρι τοτε που η γραμμη σου δεν θα εχει συχνα disconnect
> 
> ...


Οκ, αμα σου πω οτι ειμαι 4 στενα απο το DSLAM? Αμυκλων και Τραλλεων ειμαι.

----------


## prodromosfan

συμφωνα με αυτό 1376 μετρα καλωδιου σε χωριζουν με το dslam

----------


## npoulis

> κατα τη γνωμη μου μια χαρα κλειδωνει το μοντεμ.
> 
> στα 16 συνδεοσουν με τη netone;
> η ταχυτητα ειναι* μεχρι* 24mbit
> 
> imo εισαι μια χαρα.


Το καταλαβαίνω το μέχρι 24Mbit αλλά νομίζω οτι οταν είσαι κατω απο το μισό της ονομαστικής πρέπει να υποχρεούται σε διερευνηση. Αλλιως μπορει να σε εχει στα 6 και να σου λεει αφου εχεις και 6 ευχαριστημενος να σαι. Αλλα η συνδρομη ειναι αναλογη των 24mbit και δεν μου δινει την επιλογη να την κανω 8 ή 10 και να πληρωνω αναλογως. Παρόλα αυτα δεν γρινιαξα οταν είχα 16mbit και ας ειμαι 4 στενα διπλα απο το dslam γιατι καταλαβαίνω και τα προβλήματα ποιοτητας των γραμμων. 

Αυτο που με εκνευρισε ηταν (αν και καταλαβαινω τον ανθρωπο στην αλλη γραμμη) η γειωση που εφαγα στην τεχνικη υποστιριξη. Καντε reset αλλιως δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο.
Πιστευω πως μπορουν. Δεν με νοιαζουν οι λογοι που δεν το κανουν. Ας μου δωσουν την επιλογή χαμηλότερης συνδρομης και ταχυτητας αν δεν θελουν να διερευνουν "δυσκολα" τεχνικα προβλήματα. Παντως αμα είχα αυτο το στυλ αντιμετωπισης στην δουλεια μου θα ήμουνα στην πείνα.

----------


## prodromosfan

προφανως και δεν μπορώ να ξερω πως σου απαντησαν απο την τεχνικη υποστηριξη, 
ασε που εγω αποφευγω γενικοτερα να μιλάω με τηλ. κεντρα πασης φύσεως.

γενικοτερα κλειδωνεις στα μισα απο τη μεγιστη ονομαστική
και πανω απο το μισο στη μεγιστη θεωρητικη για τη γραμμη σου.
οπως ειπα και πιο πανω αν κατεβασεις το snr θα κλειδωσεις ψηλοτερα 
η γραμμη σου ομως θα γινει πιο ασταθης (μπορεί και όχι) αλλα 
σιγουρα πιο ευπαθης σε λαθη και αποσυνδεσεις.

στη forthnet για παραδειγμα οπου το default snr ειναι 6 θα κλειδωνες στα 18Μbit.
καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.

μπορεις σαν πρωτη φαση να ελεγξεις μονος σου τη μερια της γραμμης για την οποια εισαι υπευθυνος 
διαβαζονας αυτο εδώ
Έλεγχος της γραμμής μας μέχρι τον κατανεμητή
αν βεβαια δεν ξερεις τι να κανεις τοτε φωναξε ηλεκτρολογο.  :Wink: 
σαν δευτερο βημα μπορεις να αλλαξεις την καλωδιωση του σπιτιου σου με καλυτερο καλώδιο.

αλλά κατσε και σκεψου, 
αξιζει ολη η ταλαιπωρια απλως και μονο για να κλειδωσεις παραπάνω;

σου το ξαναλεω κατα τη γνωμη μου μια χαρα κλειδωνεις.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Το καταλαβαίνω το μέχρι 24Mbit αλλά νομίζω οτι οταν είσαι κατω απο το μισό της ονομαστικής πρέπει να υποχρεούται σε διερευνηση. Αλλιως μπορει να σε εχει στα 6 και να σου λεει αφου εχεις και 6 ευχαριστημενος να σαι. Αλλα η συνδρομη ειναι αναλογη των 24mbit και δεν μου δινει την επιλογη να την κανω 8 ή 10 και να πληρωνω αναλογως. Παρόλα αυτα δεν γρινιαξα οταν είχα 16mbit και ας ειμαι 4 στενα διπλα απο το dslam γιατι καταλαβαίνω και τα προβλήματα ποιοτητας των γραμμων. 
> 
> Αυτο που με εκνευρισε ηταν (αν και καταλαβαινω τον ανθρωπο στην αλλη γραμμη) η γειωση που εφαγα στην τεχνικη υποστιριξη. Καντε reset αλλιως δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι αλλο.
> Πιστευω πως μπορουν. Δεν με νοιαζουν οι λογοι που δεν το κανουν. Ας μου δωσουν την επιλογή χαμηλότερης συνδρομης και ταχυτητας αν δεν θελουν να διερευνουν "δυσκολα" τεχνικα προβλήματα. Παντως αμα είχα αυτο το στυλ αντιμετωπισης στην δουλεια μου θα ήμουνα στην πείνα.


Λάθος - Από τα στατιστικά σου φαίνεται ότι έχεις ένα θέμα με το SNR, ειδικά στο upload που η γραμμή σου φαίνεται "προβληματική". Ωστόσο, δεν υπάρχει αυτό το "μα θα έπρεπε να πιάνω 24 γιατί έτσι".

Προτείνω να διαβάσεις το*FAQ: Γιατί δεν πιάνω 24 Mbps?* κατατοπιστικότατο άρθρο που θα σε βοηθήσει. Δεν υπάρχει το concept "πληρώνω για 24, θέλω 24". Αν όλοι πληρώναμε για 24 και θέλαμε 24, ή έστω θέλαμε εγγυημένα 10, οι συνδρομές ΔΕΝ θα έκαναν 30 € / μήνα, αλλά πολύ πιθανότερα, 300 και λίγα λέω...

Όσον αφορά το δικό σου πρόβλημα, προφανώς δεν έχεις "άριστης ποιότητας" καλώδιο, ή υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο θέμα με θόρυβο στην καλωδίωση του κτιρίου σου. Shit happens, που λένε και οι φίλτατοι Αγγλοσάξονες, αλλά να ξέρεις ότι προβλήματα του τύπου "πιάνω 12 ενώ θα έπρεπε να πιάνω 16" ας πούμε, είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να λυθούν, γιατί εμπλέκουν (και) τον ΟΤΕ στο καλωδιακό κομμάτι, και ο εκάστοτε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ αν ακούσει "ο πελάτης πιάνει 12 ενώ έπιανε 16" θα...γελάσει, γιατί αυτό δεν θεωρείται "βλάβη". "Βλάβη" θεωρείται το "ο πελάτης πιάνει 2 ενώ έπιανε 16".

Γι' αυτό και δηλώνω προκαταβολικά ότι σε αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα σε ΟΠΟΙΟΝ πάροχο και να ήσουν, και στον ΟΤΕ τον ίδιο, δεν θα έβρισκες εύκολα λύση. Τουλάχιστον βεβαιώσου ότι δεν προέρχεται από σένα (καλωδίωση, κτλ) και βλέπεις μετά τι θα κάνεις.

----------


## dracula

Σήμερα έχω λιώσει στο loss of signal. Τα στατιστικά μετράνε από χτες το βράδυ (έκλεισα για μία ώρα router και άλλαξα τηλεφωνική πρίζα, πήγα στην κεντρική). Το κουλό είναι ότι έχω το μεγαλύτερο (ονομαστικά τουλάχιστον) upload κλείδωμα (κάποια στιγμή έφτασε στο 1021!).

Uptime:	0 days, 0:38:34
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	996 / 5.335
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	4,33 / 33,22
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 32,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	23 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	534 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	525 / 14.942
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	29 / 206
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	538 / 143

Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα, έχω τεστάρει -όσο μπορούσα: πρίζες, πολύπριζα, SNR - τα πάντα. Τι άλλο μένει

----------


## npoulis

> προφανως και δεν μπορώ να ξερω πως σου απαντησαν 
> γενικοτερα κλειδωνεις στα μισα απο τη μεγιστη ονομαστική
> και πανω απο το μισο στη μεγιστη θεωρητικη για τη γραμμη σου.
> οπως ειπα και πιο πανω αν κατεβασεις το snr θα κλειδωσεις ψηλοτερα 
> η γραμμη σου ομως θα γινει πιο ασταθης (μπορεί και όχι) αλλα 
> σιγουρα πιο ευπαθης σε λαθη και αποσυνδεσεις.
> 
> .


Δεν με καταλαβες, εεεπιανα 16 τωρα ειμαι στα 9.500 ειναι πολυ πιο κατω απο τα μισα που ειναι 12. Αυτο που λεω ειναι οτι τοσο κατω θα περίμενα διαφορετικη αντιμετωπιση και θα ηθελα να ξερω τι αλλες κινησεις μπορω να κανω χωρις να χρειαστει να παρω παλμογραφους και αναλυτες φασματος και να ψαχνω το κτιριο. Δεν ειπα 24 πληρωνω 24 θελω, δεν το ειπα καθολου. 16 μπορω να εχω? Λογικο δεν ειναι σε τετοια αποσταση? Γιατι να μην ασχοληθουν οι ιδιοι να το βρουν? Γιατι οταν δεν πληρωνω στην ωρα μου το κοβουν?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	874 / *11.589*




Off Topic


		ακομα και στον Οτε αν πιανεις πανω απο 4mbit με"φυσιολογικα" στατιστικά δεν το κοιταζουν σαν βλαβη, αν οχι στο μειωνουν στα 2mbit και σου λενε "μεχρι τοσο μπορει να κλειδωσει η γραμμη σας αλλιως μετακομιστε"

αν εχεις μεχρι 24 και πιανεις μεχρι 8 τοτε μετα απο πολυ εκ μερους σου γκρινια σε βαζουν στο προγραμμα 8mbit .

σου τα λεω λιγακι χοντροκομμενα και αποτομα γιατι αυτο ισχυει. 

απο τη στιγμη που τα συμβολαια γραφουν μεχρι 24, και οχι απο χχχ τοτε δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος ο παροχος να κοιταξει τιποτα.
κανενας παροχος, ουτε ο μεγαλυτερος ουτε ο μικροτερος.

Αυτό ειναι γιατι δεν εχουν θεσπιστει ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα γραμμης adsl απο την ΕΕΤΤ.
Επισης ο διαχειριστης δικτυου χαλκου, που ειναι ο ΟΤΕ, εχει να κανει αναβαθμισεις σε μερικες περιοχες απο την εποχη που πρωτοφτιαχτηκε. 
(προσεχε δεν λεω οτι φταιει ο ΟΤΕ, επιχειρηση ειναι που προσπαθει να βγαλει κερδος με το μικροτερο κοστος).



ουσιαστικη απαντηση ειναι 
1)πειραξε το snr
2)ελεγξε τη γραμμη σου

απο μερια της οποιαδηποτε εταιρια δεν θα κατεγραφε σαν βλαβη την περιπτωση σου.

----------


## theopan

> ψαχνω το κτιριο. Δεν ειπα 24 πληρωνω 24 θελω, δεν το ειπα καθολου. 16 μπορω να εχω? Λογικο δεν ειναι σε τετοια αποσταση? Γιατι να μην ασχοληθουν οι ιδιοι να το βρουν? Γιατι οταν δεν πληρωνω στην ωρα μου το κοβουν?


Να το πω και εγώ ακόμα μια φορά μπας και το καταλάβεις. *Όχι*  δε μπορείς να έχεις 16Mbps με 12db snr και το attenuation που έχεις. Κατέβασε το snr σου στο 6 να δούμε που θα συγχρονίσεις και τα ξαναλέμε. Τα "λογικά" και τα adsl calculator σε *6 dB snr* αναφέρονται. *Όχι σε 12*. Και είναι και εντελώς θεωρητικά (πλέον απέχουμε από τη θεωρία).

----------


## antreas9

παίδες, επειδή χρειάστηκε να μιλήσω λόγω δουλειάς, μιαμιση ώρα με βουλγαρία....και σήμερα διαπίστωσα, ότι στο σάιτ δεν ειναι στις χώρες με free κλήσεις, και φρικαρα, τι χρεώσεις παίζουν? 
(είμαι στο πρόγραμμα των 30ευρώ, με μια τηλεφωνική γραμμή)

----------


## PALA

η Βουλγαρία είναι στη ζώνη 2
δες εδω αναλυτικά
http://www.netone.gr/Uploads/Files/I...t_04_02_09.pdf

----------


## antreas9

Το βρήκα... ειναι 0,22 το λεπτο  :Sorry: 

edit: thanks pala

----------


## gg53

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, καινούριος στο forum ,άσχετος  και προχωρημένης ηλικίας (56+).
Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής: Κάθε φορά που βλέπω το sn είναι διαφορετικό, είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;
Επίσης το attenuation πότε είναι 41 πότε 41,5 μετακινείται το σπίτι μου;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Sebu

Όλα αυτα είναι στατιστικά που έχουν να κάνουν με το "θόρυβο" της γραμμής.

Ειναι πολύ πιθανό αν στην γραμμή σου (σε όλο το μήκος της από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ μέχρι το διαμέρισμα) υπάρχει κάποια πηγή θορύβου, κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα, υγρασία στα καλώδια, άλλη γραμμή γρήγορης adsl που δημιουργεί crosstalk κτλ, ενδέχεται να μεταβληθούν αυτά τα νούμερα.

Δεν σημαίνει ότι θα παραμένουν κλειδωμένα και ακούνητα.

Το attenuation δίνει μια ένδειξη της απόστασης, δεν είναι η ίδια η απόσταση μετρημένη για να περιμένεις ότι δεν θα μεταβληθεί.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εδω και κάποια ώρα εχω αρκετά timeouts και η "Διευθυνση δεν βρεθηκε" κυρίως με προορισμούς εξωτερικού.

Μήπως έχουμε κανένα θέμα πάλι με το Seabone ή είναι κανα κολπο των dns????

----------


## gg53

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Για το δεύτερο που αναφέρεις δεν βλέπω πρόβλημα, κέντρο ηλιούπολης

----------


## Sebu

Καλα εδω στο Φαληρο ειμαστε γενικα πιο "δραστηριοι" και "παιχνιδιαρηδες" οποτε μπορει να εχει αυξημενη κινηση  :Razz: 

Εχουμε και τον tyrempora στην ευρυτερη περιοχη που εκπεμπει αρνητικα vibes  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Δεν καταλαβαινω τί εννοείς  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: .

Εδω πάντως είναι ΟΚ τα πράγματα  :Razz: .

----------


## Sebu

Μπα εδω είσαι?????  :Razz: 

Νομιζα οτι εχεις επισκεψεις απο τα εξωτερικα, για τον 2ο γυρο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους, καινούριος στο forum ,άσχετος  και προχωρημένης ηλικίας (56+).
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω το εξής: Κάθε φορά που βλέπω το sn είναι διαφορετικό, είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;
> Επίσης το attenuation πότε είναι 41 πότε 41,5 μετακινείται το σπίτι μου;
> Ευχαριστώ


Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό αυτό που περιγράφεις  :Wink: 

Δώσε μας όμως και τα πλήρη στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, για να δούμε αν τυχόν υπάρχει κάτι στραβό  :Smile:

----------


## gg53

> Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό αυτό που περιγράφεις 
> 
> Δώσε μας όμως και τα πλήρη στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, για να δούμε αν τυχόν υπάρχει κάτι στραβό


Uptime:	16 days, 17:21:35
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	848 / 8.841
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	594,61 / 5,20
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / -25,4294967291
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 41,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 11,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	4.758 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	26 / 120.661.942
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4 / 252.332
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	10 / 238.075
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## liakjim

> Uptime:	16 days, 17:21:35
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	848 / 8.841
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	594,61 / 5,20
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *-25,4294967291*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 41,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 11,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
> ...


Αμαν!!!
Τι γινεται εδω? Οι ειδικοι θα πουν αλλα βλεπω βραχυκυκλωμα...

----------


## gg53

> Αμαν!!!
> Τι γινεται εδω? Οι ειδικοι θα πουν αλλα βλεπω βραχυκυκλωμα...


έχει συμβεί και στο παρελθόν αυτό αρκετές φορές αλλά με restart στρώνει, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το modem;

Uptime:	0 days, 0:00:27
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	842 / 9.327
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	24,00 / 29,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *1,5*
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 41,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 39
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

----------


## Tsour_ee

> έχει συμβεί και στο παρελθόν αυτό αρκετές φορές αλλά με restart στρώνει, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το modem;
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:00:27
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	842 / 9.327
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	24,00 / 29,00
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *1,5*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 41,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 10,5
> ...


Όχι δεν τίθεται θέμα βραχυκυκλώματος απλά είσαι πολύ μακριά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ όπου βρίσκεται ο εξοπλισμός της Νετονε εξού και τα 41dB εξασθένηση.Να σου πώ την αλήθεια και βλέποντας το SNR σου έχεις πολύ καθαρή γραμμή από θέμα θορύβων και έχεις πιάσει ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες σε θέμα συγχρονισμού καθώς όπως σου είπα πρέπει να απέχεις πάνω από 3,5 χλμ από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.Στην ισχύ του ρούτερ μην δίνεις σημασία.

----------


## gg53

> Όχι δεν τίθεται θέμα βραχυκυκλώματος απλά είσαι πολύ μακριά από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ όπου βρίσκεται ο εξοπλισμός της Νετονε εξού και τα 41dB εξασθένηση.Να σου πώ την αλήθεια και βλέποντας το SNR σου έχεις πολύ καθαρή γραμμή από θέμα θορύβων και έχεις πιάσει ότι καλύτερο μπορούσες σε θέμα συγχρονισμού καθώς όπως σου είπα πρέπει να απέχεις πάνω από 3,5 χλμ από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.Στην ισχύ του ρούτερ μην δίνεις σημασία.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## antreas9

στο προσεχές μέλλον, ψήνεται μετακόμιση... (Στην ιδια περιοχή, αλλά Χ τετραγωνα μακρια)...
Η ερώτηση είναι, τι με συμφέρει  καλύτερα? Να ζητήσω μεταφορά του αριθμού που έχω, ή να ζητήσω νέα γραμμή? τι θα ερθει νωρίτερα?

----------


## Sovjohn

Το ίδιο χρονικό διάστημα θα κάνουν, μιας και η μετακόμιση δεν υπάρχει σαν ξεχωριστή διαδικασία για τον ΟΤΕ. Χρειάζεται να γίνει αίτηση για νέα γραμμή στη νέα διεύθυνση, και η net one θα σου αντιστοιχίσει τον 210 / 211 αριθμό σου στη νέα διεύθυνση όταν κατασκευαστεί ή νέα γραμμή.

Αν γνωρίζεις από πριν πότε θα μετακομίσεις, προτείνω να κάνεις τη σχετική αίτηση 2 εβδομάδες νωρίτερα τουλάχιστον για να ενεργοποιηθεί περίπου όταν πας στη νέα διεύθυνση η γραμμή σου. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες κάλεσε το 13860.

----------


## antreas9

Sovjohn Thanks!
Απλά, όταν ήρθα σε αυτό το σπίτι, ζητώντας νέα γραμμή απευθείας από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, εκανε.....3 μήνες να ενεργοποιηθεί, και φοβηθηκε το μάτι μου....

----------


## Sovjohn

Είναι θέμα του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής αυτό (και της διαθεσιμότητας καλωδίων κτλ φυσικά). Πίστεψε με, δεν έχει τόσο μεγάλο πελατολόγιο η netone για να σε έβαλε στον πάγο  :Razz:  - Το θεωρητικό όριο είναι 18 εργάσιμες για την κατασκευή από τον ΟΤΕ, οπότε κινήσου με βάση αυτό...

----------


## antreas9

αυτα τα ξερω! όταν είχα έρθει εδώ, τα ιδια μου ειχε πει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.
και μετα αρχισαμε, ο οτε δεν παραδίδει τη γραμμή,κλπ.
(που ήταν και η αλήθεια).
Τελικά, βρέθηκε μια ακρη με οτε (thanks to someone!!!!), και την ιδια ημερα ηρθε και η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και ολοκληρωσε τη συνδεση!
Μια που ειναι το ίδιο ομως σαν διαδικασία, λέω να κρατησω το υπάρχον νούμερο, γιατι το πρόγραμμα των 30ευρώ με τη μία γραμμή δεν υπάρχει πια..

----------


## Sovjohn

? Τι εννοείς δεν υπάρχει πια?  :Razz: 

Κανονικά υπάρχει και αυτό και το telephony σκέτο...

----------


## antreas9

μπαρουφα ειπα? ειχα την εντύπωση οτι καταργηθηκε το πρόγραμμα αυτό των 30 ευρω με μια τηλεφ.γραμμή για νέους συνδρομητές
αλλά δικαιωνεσαι!!
Δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπάρι!



Off Topic


		(πως μου τη σπάει που δίνει 33  δωρεάν προορισμούς στο εξωτερικό, και στους προορισμούς που με ενδιαφέρουν -Βουλγαρία-Ρουμανία-Ρωσία λόγω δουλειάς, δεν δίνει!!)!
	

edit: για τους νέους συνδρομητές συνεχίζει και ισχύει το 2 μήνες δωρεάν?

----------


## prodromosfan

> edit: για τους νέους συνδρομητές συνεχίζει και ισχύει το 2 μήνες δωρεάν?


Nαι και μαλλον θα συνεχιστεί επ' αόριστον  :Razz:

----------


## liakjim

Σημερα εχω βαρεθει να κανω refresh σε πολλες ιστοσελιδες. Γινεται τιποτα?

----------


## Cacofonix

Λογικά πρόβλημα με τους DNS. Σύνηθες φαινόμενο.

----------


## liakjim

Τωρα μετα απο soft restart ολα φαινονται οκ...

----------


## harris

Από χθες είμαι πλέον κι εγώ συνδρομητής της netone και στην οικιακή μου σύνδεση!  :Smile: 

Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:



```
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.019 / 10.341
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	20,0 / 37,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 9,0
```

Σε σύγκριση με αυτά που είχα από την hol, έχω ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερα στατιστικά αφού μειώθηκε το attenuation κάτα 4-5dB και αντίστοιχα μου δίνει καλύτερο κλείδωμα στο upload (είχα μέγιστο στα 830kbps) και στο download (είχα μέγιστο 8,5Mbps)!!!  :Clap:

----------


## nnn

Ελπίζω να σου έστειλαν καλό modem και όχι σαν αυτό
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=374633
 :Razz:

----------


## gtklocker

Πώς γίνεται να'χει πάντα άψογη γραμμή;  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

με γεια και αυτη η γραμμή, :One thumb up: 
εγω ειχα κανει το αντιστροφο,
πρωτα σπιτι μετα επιχειρηση.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ελπίζω να σου έστειλαν καλό modem και όχι σαν αυτό
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=374633


Ε φαντάζομαι ότι το modem της Julia μια φορά θα μπόρεσαν να το στείλουν...με  τόση ασπρίλα κτλ...  :Twisted Evil:  Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν δεύτερο!  :Laughing:

----------


## DaveMurray

> έχει συμβεί και στο παρελθόν αυτό αρκετές φορές αλλά με restart στρώνει, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το modem;
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:00:27
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	842 / 9.327
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	24,00 / 29,00
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *1,5*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,5 / 41,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 10,5
> ...


αυτό το 1.5 που έχεις κάνει bold, δεν είναι ούτε βραχυκύκλωμα, ούτε τπτ άλλο παρόμοιο η μη....

Συνήθως, παρατηρούνται τέτοια, λόγω κάποιου "bug" σε firmware για router thomson η και άλλων.... συμβαίνει αρκετά συχνά, σε διαφορετικά modem και παρόχους....  :Wink:

----------


## kx5

Ακόμα έχω προβλήματα με πολλές σελίδες. Συνέχεια ανανέωση μέχρι να φορτώσουν  :Evil:

----------


## ariadgr

Δοκίμασες opendns ή google dns;

----------


## Dark-Side

> Ακόμα έχω προβλήματα με πολλές σελίδες. Συνέχεια ανανέωση μέχρι να φορτώσουν


Εμένα αυτό μου γίνετε σήμερα στο Facebook.

----------


## BlindG

> Από χθες είμαι πλέον κι εγώ συνδρομητής της netone και στην οικιακή μου σύνδεση!


Στη μάνα σου το'πες?  :Confused:

----------


## Sovjohn

Τζιζ κακά αυτά που γράφετε  :Razz:

----------


## DaveMurray

Off Topic


		ε μα είναι big surprise/change αυτό  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Στη μάνα σου το'πες?


Όχι  :Embarassed: 

 :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## psyxakias

> Αθήνα, 6 Απριλίου 2010 *Θέμα: Προβλήματα υπηρεσιών στο προσεχές μέλλον*
> 
> Η Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία με την επωνυμία "*Net One Α.Ε.*" βρίσκεται στη δυσάρεστη θέση να ενημερώσει το καταναλωτικό και επενδυτικό κοινό ότι το προσεχές διάστημα πιθανόν να παρουσιαστούν σοβαρά προβλήματα στις υπηρεσίες της εταιρείας όπως διακοπή διασύνδεσης με εξωτερικό & GRIX, αδυναμία έκδοσης λογαριασμών, λανθασμένες χρεώσεις και κάθε είδους δυσλειτουργία που αφορά την εταιρεία μας.
> 
> Η αιτία για όλα αυτά είναι ότι έφθασε στα γραφεία μας η αίτηση του κου Ψυχάκια ADSLgrίδη, διεθνούς φήμης γκαντέμη, που μετά από μια επεισοδιακή ακύρωση από την "Forthnet Α.Ε." και παραμονή 1 έτους στην εταιρεία "ΟΤΕ Α.Ε.", αποφάσισε να γίνει συνδρομητής στην εταιρεία μας.
> 
> Η εταιρεία ήδη έχει πάρει τα απαραίτητα μέτρα (φυλακτά, σκόρδα, κρεμμύδια, τζατζίκια, κτλ), έχει επικοινωνήσει με διεθνούς φήμης εξορκιστές & super ήρωες (superman, batman, spiderman κτλ) όπως και τον ΚΙΤΤ (τον original), για να αντιμετωπίσει αυτό το δυσάρεστο γεγονός. Επιπλέον το νομικό τμήμα βρίσκεται σε 24ωρη επαγρύπνηση και θα προχωρήσει σε όλες τις απαραίτητες νομικές ενέργειες έως ότου ξεφορτωθεί τον εν λόγω καταναλωτή από την εταιρεία μας, προτού δημιουργήσει προβλήματα. Το σύνθημα των στελεχών της εταιρείας μας είναι ένα: "This is Sparta NetOne, δεν θέλουμε 510 team εδώ!"
> 
> Τέλος, θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για την εμπιστοσύνη που δείξατε σας όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, πραγματικά ελπίζουμε για το καλύτερο. Αισιοδοξούμε ότι αυτό δεν θα είναι το τελευταίο δελτίο τύπου της εταιρείας μας.
> ...


Από εδώ και στο εξής, θα ξέρετε ποιος φταίει. Good luck NetOne!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## Νικαετός

Ωχχχ, ωχχχχ. Καλή τύχη στην NETONE, θα την χρειαστεί λέμε.  :Twisted Evil: 

Καλορίζικη psyx..  :One thumb up:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Kαλώς μας έρχεσαι ψυχάκια  :One thumb up: .Να υποθεσω ότι δε θες να μας πεις σε ποιο Α/Κ πέφτεις?  :Whistle: 

(παω για δουλεια,εχουμε οικογενειακο βαψιμο,ντροπη είναι αυτά,φοιτητης πράμα αντί να ξεκουράζομαι,εχει ανασανει και το Α/Κ Καλλιθέας  :Razz: )

----------


## prodromosfan

> Η αιτία για όλα αυτά είναι ότι έφθασε στα γραφεία μας η αίτηση του κου Ψυχάκια ADSLgrίδη


you have to be f :Censored: king kidding us  :Razz: 

Σαν μελος της φορθνετικής 510, θα συγκροτησω νεα Νετουανική 510 και δεν θα ησυχασω μεχρι να βρω το καφαο σου και το καταστρεψω ολοσχερώς  :Laughing: 

αντε με γεια  :One thumb up:

----------


## Banditgr

Wtf ? Ήρθε ο psyx, NetOne ? Στις βάρκες να σωθείτε αδέρφια !

Άντε καλώς ήρθες και εσύ στη φαμίλια  :Very Happy: .

----------


## SfH

> you have to be fking kidding us 
> 
> Σαν μελος της φορθνετικής 510, θα συγκροτησω νεα Νετουανική 510 και δεν θα ησυχασω μεχρι να βρω το καφαο σου και το καταστρεψω ολοσχερώς 
> 
> αντε με γεια


Μαζί σου! Βρες άλλους 500 και τους τελευταίους 10 ( που θα πάει ? σε 1-2 μήνες θα έχουν γίνει διψήφιες οι netone γραμμές μου  :Razz: ) τους κανονίζω εγώ.

Όπως και να χει, χρωματιστοί και ασπρόμαυροι, καλωσήρθατε κι από εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## theopan

Off Topic






> (παω για δουλεια,εχουμε οικογενειακο βαψιμο,ντροπη είναι αυτά,φοιτητης πράμα


Μάθε τέχνη και άστηνε τυρέμπορα! Μια χαρά είναι το βάψιμο! Μην περιμένεις προκοπή από πτυχία και διπλώματα πλέον... Τελείωσαν αυτά. :-D

----------


## apok

> Από εδώ και στο εξής, θα ξέρετε ποιος φταίει. Good luck NetOne!


Βρε γκαντεμόσαυρε κάτσε να φυγω πρώτα  :Rant:

----------


## harris

> Από εδώ και στο εξής, θα ξέρετε ποιος φταίει. Good luck NetOne!


Γιατί μας το κάνεις αυτό; Γιατί;  :Vava:  :Crying:

----------


## Cacofonix

Την ανακοίνωση έπρεπε να την βάλει την 1η Απριλίου και όχι στις 6.  :Razz:

----------


## dracula

Περιττό να πω πως, από το πρωί που διάβασα το θέμα έχω ψοφήσει στην αποσύνδεση και το loss of signal!!!

----------


## psyxakias

> Την ανακοίνωση έπρεπε να την βάλει την 1η Απριλίου και όχι στις 6.


Μα δεν είναι ψέμα ότι έκανα αίτηση, ούτε η επερχόμενη καταστροφή λόγω γκαντεμιάς  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Banditgr

> Μα δεν είναι ψέμα ότι έκανα αίτηση, ούτε η επερχόμενη καταστροφή λόγω γκαντεμιάς


Εντάξει ρε συ, μην φέρνουμε και την καταστροφή, άλλωστε όλοι στη NetOne δουλεύουμε με *8πυρηνο*.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εντάξει ρε συ, μην φέρνουμε και την καταστροφή, άλλωστε όλοι στη NetOne δουλεύουμε με *8πυρηνο*.


εγω πλεον εχω περασει παντου 12πυρηνους  :Razz: 

παντως ετοιμαστειτε να βγουν τα στραβα της netone στη φόρα, 
ποστ σαν και αυτό "σας ενοχλει η αλλαγη ip καθε χ ωρες;"
θα πεφτουν σαν βροχη αφου μονο ενας ψυχάκιας καθεται να τα ψειρισει. :Whistle: 

@psyxakias
προσεξε μονο μην πιαστουν με τα δικα σου τα παραπονα
και εχουν δικαιολογια οτι δεν εχουν χρονο να τελειωσουν το δακτυλιο.  :Evil:  :Whistle:

----------


## Banditgr

> εγω πλεον εχω περασει παντου 12πυρηνους 
> 
> παντως ετοιμαστειτε να βγουν τα στραβα της netone στη φόρα, 
> ποστ σαν και αυτό "σας ενοχλει η αλλαγη ip καθε χ ωρες;"
> θα πεφτουν σαν βροχη αφου μονο ενας ψυχάκιας καθεται να τα ψειρισει.


Άσε, άσε, ήδη είναι σαν να βλέπω το πρώτο thread : "Τι γνώμη έχετε για τους DNS της NetOne ?".  :Whistle:  Ε, ρε γλέντια  :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

> παντως ετοιμαστειτε να βγουν τα στραβα της netone στη φόρα, ποστ σαν και αυτό "σας ενοχλει η αλλαγη ip καθε χ ωρες;"
> θα πεφτουν σαν βροχη αφου μονο ενας ψυχάκιας καθεται να τα ψειρισει.


Πλάκα πλάκα, παίζει αυτόματο disc ανά Χ ώρες; Όσον αφορά τα στραβά της NetOne, γιατί να μη βγουν στη φόρα; Αφού έχει και παρουσία στο forum, μπορεί να φτιαχτούν και να επωφεληθούμε όλοι. (ή να κουραστούν να διαβάζουν τα posts μου και να αποχωρήσουν από το forum  :ROFL: )

----------


## BlindG

Κοίτα όρεξη ο νιούφης  :Thumbs up:

----------


## harris

> Κοίτα όρεξη ο νιούφης


Η αίτησή του ακόμα κυοφορείται... κάτσε να γεννηθεί πρώτα και μετά θα γίνει και νιούφης  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Πλάκα πλάκα, *παίζει αυτόματο disc ανά Χ ώρες;* Όσον αφορά τα στραβά της NetOne, γιατί να μη βγουν στη φόρα; Αφού έχει και παρουσία στο forum, μπορεί να φτιαχτούν και να επωφεληθούμε όλοι. (ή να κουραστούν να διαβάζουν τα posts μου και να αποχωρήσουν από το forum )


*όχι,* 


 πλάκα κανουμε βρε, 
ουτως ή αλλως όλα τα "φυσιολογικα"(δεν ειναι σωστος ο ορος αλλα  :Whistle: ) εχουν βγει.
(μεχρι και το γιατι δεν ανανεωνει τις αυτοματες πληρωμες μετα απο αλλαγη καρτας, εχει αναλυθει εκτενως.)

----------


## ariadgr

@psyxakias:
Η Netone είναι η μόνη που δίνει δωρεάν static IP, τι λόγο θα είχε να κάνει disconnect ανά Χ ώρες...

----------


## psyxakias

> @psyxakias:
> Η Netone είναι η μόνη που δίνει δωρεάν static IP, τι λόγο θα είχε να κάνει disconnect ανά Χ ώρες...


Ακριβώς αυτό σκέφτηκα και παρόλα αυτά διάλεξα dynamic, διότι δεν χρειάζομαι να παραμένει σταθερή.

----------


## gtklocker

Από μήνα με βλέπω κι εμένα να'ρχομαι NetOne. Πρώτα όμως θέλω να ρωτήσω.

- Έχει όντως static IP;
- Υπάρχει πιθανότητα αλλαγής σε περίπτωση ανάγκης;
- Πώς παν' τα links της και οι διασυνδέσεις με το εξωτερικό;
- Έχει καλό δίκτυο; (αυτό τον καιρό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
- Τηλέφωνα; VoIP;

----------


## prodromosfan

1-ναι
2-δεν ξερω 
3-δεν εχω συναντησει προβλημα
4-define "καλό"
5-Ναι



Off Topic


		ξυνεσαι για αλλαγη μου φαινεται, 
ειχες on εβαλες trellas μηπως θα πρεπει να πας ΟΤΕ κατευθειαν;
	


........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η Νetone εiχε ενα πολύ καλό, το δοκιμαστικο γραμμης για 2μηνες κατι που βλεπω πως απεσυραν απο το site τους.

----------


## gtklocker

Off Topic


		Ο καμμένος δεν φυσάει και τον χυλό μέχρι κάνει το σχέδιο Όχι-DSL (plan "No-Dsl"). Όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε.  :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

@gtklocket:
Το αν θέλεις (δωρέαν) στατική IP το δηλώνεις στην αίτηση (αν προτιμάς δυναμική, απλά δεν το επιλέγεις).

----------


## Sovjohn

> Από μήνα με βλέπω κι εμένα να'ρχομαι NetOne. Πρώτα όμως θέλω να ρωτήσω.
> 
> - Έχει όντως static IP;
> - Υπάρχει πιθανότητα αλλαγής σε περίπτωση ανάγκης;
> - Πώς παν' τα links της και οι διασυνδέσεις με το εξωτερικό;
> - Έχει καλό δίκτυο; (αυτό τον καιρό )
> - Τηλέφωνα; VoIP;


Άντε να σε βοηθήσουμε  :Razz: 

1) Ναι, δωρεάν μάλιστα.
2) ΙΡ εννοείς, απο δυναμική σε στατική και τούμπαλιν? Ναι, με υπογεγραμμένο αίτημα με ταυτότητα μέσω scanned email ή fax.
3) 1 διασύνδεση έχει, Seabone, η οποία αποδίδει γενικά ΟΚ, και δεν πέφτει συχνά. Το 1 Gbps που έχει γενικά είναι αρκετό για τον αριθμό πελατών, δεν τιγκάρει κάθε 10' δηλαδή.
4) Define καλό δίκτυο - Αν ψάχνεις fastpath και 50 ms με Αγγλία για να παίζεις CS, θα σε απαγοητεύσω  :Razz: , κατά τα άλλα κατά μέσο όρο είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## Sebu

> (παω για δουλεια,εχουμε οικογενειακο βαψιμο,ντροπη είναι αυτά,φοιτητης πράμα αντί να ξεκουράζομαι,εχει ανασανει και το Α/Κ Καλλιθέας )


Ααααα για αυτο παει φετες η συνδεση τελευταια, ειπα και εγω  :Razz:   :Laughing: 

Ρε συ tyrempora εχω και κατι σοβαντισματακια στο χωριο που πρεπει να γινουν. Δεν πεταγεσαι κανα τριμηνο να κανουμε "ελαφρυ" καλοκαιρι στα dslam των Ν.Π.????  :Twisted Evil: 

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Η αίτησή του ακόμα κυοφορείται...


Οποτε μπορει και λογω γκαντεμιας να απορριφθει.....απο τον ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 

Παντως για καλο και για κακο μαθετε καμια προσευχη γιατι μας βλεπω σαν τις διαφημισεις του ΟΤΕ να ξεματιαζουμε τα ρουτερ και να τους φοραμε ματοχαντρα  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Η Νetone εiχε ενα πολύ καλό, το δοκιμαστικο γραμμης για 2μηνες κατι που βλεπω πως απεσυραν απο το site τους.


Πράγματι, απ' ότι φαίνεται η τελευταία ημερομηνία ισχύος ήταν η 31/3. Κράτησε κάπου 2.5 χρόνια αυτό το θέμα, προφανώς πάει πλέον...

----------


## Sebu

Μαζεψαμε κανενα συνδρομητη ετσι ή παλι εμεις και εμεις ειμαστε????

Ειχε δλδ καμια ουσιαστικη επιτυχια το 2μηνο test drive 2 χρονακια που φορεθηκε???

----------


## Sovjohn

Φαντάζομαι ότι είχε, το να διατηρεί τους πελάτες στο σταθερό επίπεδο που ήταν  :Razz: 

Τώρα στο μέλλον τι θα γίνει, δεν ξέρω δεν απαντώ  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Μαζεψαμε κανενα συνδρομητη ετσι ή παλι εμεις και εμεις ειμαστε????


Μαζέψαμε;  :Thinking: 

Αποκαλύψθηκες! Είσαι ο CEO της εταιρείας!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Πλάκα στην πλάκα... και ο psyxakias ο Νο 8000 πελάτης πρέπει να είναι! Κι εγώ ήμουν πριν 3 μήνες, και ήμουν ξανά πριν 1 μήνα!!!  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> Μαζέψαμε; 
> 
> Αποκαλύψθηκες! Είσαι ο CEO της εταιρείας!!! 
> 
> Πλάκα στην πλάκα... και ο psyxakias ο Νο 8000 πελάτης πρέπει να είναι! Κι εγώ ήμουν πριν 3 μήνες, και ήμουν ξανά πριν 1 μήνα!!!


Ωχ ωχ την πατησα  :ROFL: 

Πλακα πλακα εμεις που ημασταν απο τους πρωτους πελατες τον 1-2 μηνα, ειναι σαν να το χτισαμε το μαγαζι  :Razz: 

Μηπως να την καναμε εταιρεια λαϊκης βασης και να γινομασταν μετοχοι????  :Respekt: 

Τον tyrempora θα τον βαζαμε επιτιμο προεδρο/δοκιμαστη/stress tester των γραμμων

Επισης θα ειχαμε αυστηρα κριτηρια για εγγραφη νεων πελατων (πιστοποιητικο απο τον παπα της ενοριας οτι δεν ματιαζει, εγγραφη βεβαιωση απο τον Επιτιμο της ΝΔ οτι δεν τον ξεπερναει σε γκαντεμια κτλ κτλ)  :Razz: 

Τον Sovjohn θα το βαζαμε υπεύθυνο εσωτερικής ασφάλειας, πληροφόρησης, συνακροάσεων ως σωστο antitrendy κοκκινο στοιχείο με άκρες στα KGB HQ  :Razz:

----------


## nolartsa

πλάκα πλάκα διαβάζοντας τον Sebu εδω (μετά από πολύυυ καρό που είχα να μπώ) συνειδητοποίησα πως έχω ήδη κλεισει 3 χρόνια στην NetOne και ήταν λόγω αυτού εδώ του Forum.

Cheers guys!

----------


## Sovjohn

> Πράγματι, απ' ότι φαίνεται η τελευταία ημερομηνία ισχύος ήταν η 31/3. Κράτησε κάπου 2.5 χρόνια αυτό το θέμα, προφανώς πάει πλέον...


*Update: Η προσφορά με τους 2 μήνες δωρεάν και τη διακοπή στο 2μηνο χωρίς τέλος απενεργοποίησης ισχύει κανονικά. Έχει γίνει λάθος με το netone.gr website, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι θα το ξαναβάλουν και εκεί σύντομα.*

----------


## prodromosfan

*Ας το διαφημισουν κιολας.*

Το πιο ισχυρο χαρτι τους ειναι αυτο imo, 
μαζι με την αμεση τεχνικη εξυπηρετηση και τις ποιοτικες υπηρεσιες.

----------


## harris

> *Ας το διαφημισουν κιολας.*


Δεν θέλω να γίνω κακός, αλλά εσένα ποιος σου είπε ότι θέλουν να το διαφημίσουν και να αυξήσουν την συνδρομητική τους βάση;  :Thinking:   :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

το μέλλον τους ισως;;;;;

----------


## prodromosfan

εχει παρατηρησει κανεις πτωση ταχυτητας;

----------


## Banditgr

> εχει παρατηρησει κανεις πτωση ταχυτητας;


Πτώση ταχύτητας έχει παρατηρηθεί εδώ και μήνες  :Razz: . Μπορείς να είσαι πιο συγκεκριμένος ? Τι ταχύτητες βλέπεις δηλαδή.

----------


## prodromosfan

μετα τα peering agreements και το κλεισιμο του γνωστου τρακερ ειχα ταχυτητα 1,2ΜΒ+ 
τωρα κινουμαι μεταξυ 700-900κb/s

----------


## Banditgr

> μετα τα peering agreements και το κλεισιμο του γνωστου τρακερ ειχα ταχυτητα 1,2ΜΒ+ 
> τωρα κινουμαι μεταξυ 700-900κb/s


700-900 ? Μια χαρά είσαι, μην το πεις ούτε του...psyxakia. Και εγώ εκεί κυμαίνομαι αυτή την ώρα (με το occasional spike στα 300-400 ή σπανίως πάνω από το 1 MB/sec).

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Από χθες το browsing πάει αργά έως και πολύ αργά.Παρατηρειτε κάτι παρόμοιο? :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Από χθες το browsing πάει αργά έως και πολύ αργά.Παρατηρειτε κάτι παρόμοιο?


οχι και εχει καιρο να μου κανει και dns time out.

----------


## prodromosfan

> 700-900 ? Μια χαρά είσαι, μην το πεις ούτε του...psyxakia. Και εγώ εκεί κυμαίνομαι αυτή την ώρα (με το occasional spike στα 300-400 ή σπανίως πάνω από το 1 MB/sec).


παροδικο φαινεται να΄ναι  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> εχει καιρο να μου κανει και dns time out.


Τυχερός είσαι  :Razz: 

Εμένα μου κάνει αρκετά συχνά στην σύνδεση του σπιτιού... στο γραφείο ποτέ!  :Wink:

----------


## john84

παιδια εχω μια ερωτηση. 
το standard pack προσφερει τηλεφωνητη και αν ναι (οπως λεει και το site) με τι χρεωση ανα κληση για να ακουσεις τα μηνυματα σου?
Επισης εχω αλλη μια γραμμη στον ιδιο χωρο. Συμφερει να της παω και της 2 στην netone, γινεται σε ενα πακετο (value pack) και αν ναι η 2η γραμμη θα εχει δωρεαν αστικουπεραστηκα και κινητα ή ισχυουν μονο για την κεφαλικη γραμμη? ( με την προϋποθεση οτι εχω συμπεριλαβει το κοστος του εξτρα χρονου για τα κινητα).
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Cacofonix

> παιδια εχω μια ερωτηση. 
> το standard pack προσφερει τηλεφωνητη και αν ναι (οπως λεει και το site) με τι χρεωση ανα κληση για να ακουσεις τα μηνυματα σου?
> Επισης εχω αλλη μια γραμμη στον ιδιο χωρο. Συμφερει να της παω και της 2 στην netone, γινεται σε ενα πακετο (value pack) και αν ναι η 2η γραμμη θα εχει δωρεαν αστικουπεραστηκα και κινητα ή ισχυουν μονο για την κεφαλικη γραμμη? ( με την προϋποθεση οτι εχω συμπεριλαβει το κοστος του εξτρα χρονου για τα κινητα).
> Ευχαριστω πολυ


Και οι δύο γραμμές θα έχουν δωρεάν αστικά και υπεραστικά. Αν σε συστήσει κάποιο μέλος του φόρουμ έχετε και οι δύο έκπτωση 20€ στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.

----------


## ariadgr

@john84:
Για να μεταφέρεις 2 αριθμούς από διαφορετικές συνδέσεις σε 1 σύνδεση, θα κάνεις πρώτα αίτηση για να μεταφέρεις την πρώτη γραμμή στη Netone, και αφού μεταφερθεί, θα κάνεις απλά φορητότητα του 2ου ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥ στη Netone (αίτημα για εκ των υστέρων φορητότητα μόνο του αριθμού, όχι και της 2ης γραμμής).

----------


## Sovjohn

> @john84:
> Για να μεταφέρεις 2 αριθμούς από διαφορετικές συνδέσεις σε 1 σύνδεση, θα κάνεις πρώτα αίτηση για να μεταφέρεις την πρώτη γραμμή στη Netone, και αφού μεταφερθεί, θα κάνεις απλά φορητότητα του 2ου ΑΡΙΘΜΟΥ στη Netone (αίτημα για εκ των υστέρων φορητότητα μόνο του αριθμού, όχι και της 2ης γραμμής).


Γίνεται να κανονιστεί αυτό κατά την αίτηση (αν και οι 2 γραμμές που λες έχουν τον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη / το ίδιο όνομα), δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις τίποτα.

Απλά ενημερώνεις ότι έχεις 2 γραμμές και 2 αριθμούς τηλεφώνου και θέλεις να μεταφερθούν σε πακέτο value pack. Περισσότερα θα σου πουν στο 13860 βέβαια.

----------


## prodromosfan

Γινεται και στην ιδια αιτηση, 
εγω εβαλα μια συνοδευτικη σελιδα που τους εξηγουσα τι ειχα και τι επιθυμουσα.

----------


## SfH

> παροδικο φαινεται να΄ναι


Κι εδώ ( netone @ κωλέττη ) μια χαρά πάει



```
[root@router1 ~]# wget ftp.ntua.gr/FILELIST
--2010-04-14 20:48:15--  http://ftp.ntua.gr/FILELIST
Resolving ftp.ntua.gr... 147.102.222.211, 2001:648:2000:de::211
Connecting to ftp.ntua.gr|147.102.222.211|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 664037745 (633M) [text/plain]
Saving to: `FILELIST.2'

100%[======================================>] 664,037,745 1.18M/s   in 7m 16s

2010-04-14 20:55:31 (1.45 MB/s) - `FILELIST.2' saved [664037745/664037745]
```

----------


## john84

Παιδιά ήσασταν κατατοπιστικοτατοι απλά κάτι τελευταίο οι 2 γραμμές είναι στο όνομα μου άρα από εκεί οκ αλλά η μια είναι ΟΤΕ η 2η είναι hol. Λέτε να υπάρξει πρόβλημα!!; Και κάτι άλλο το ερώτημα του τηλεφωνητη;; Ευχαριστω και πάλι!

----------


## 3lbereth

Όλες μα όλες οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες της netone είναι δωρεάν. Δωρεάν και η static.
Οι δωρεάν κλήσεις ισχύουν και για τις 2 γραμμές. Η μία ώρα κινητών - αν βέβαια την επιλέξεις - είναι αθροιστική.

----------


## john84

@3lbereth
ναι το παρατήρησα στο site. Απλά αναφέρομαι στο κόστος των κλήσεων προς τον τηλεφωνητη, πχ στον ΟΤΕ τον έχεις δωρεν αλλά χρεώνεται η κλήση όταν καλείς να ακούσεις τα μην. σου. Στην netone ρωτάω τι παίζει; Αν ξέρει κανείς... thx γενικά σε προβλήματα τηλεφωνία να κόβεται η Internet τι λέει η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία;

----------


## 3lbereth

Ντεν είναι εδώ ΟΤΕ, καρντιά μου!  :Biggrin:

----------


## prodromosfan

omg με το ποστ του φιλου θυμηθηκα οτι ο πΟΤΕ χρεωνει και το παραμικρο.

*some things are meant to be free*

σιγα να μην πληρωσουμε να ακουσουμε τα μηνυματά μας.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Από χθες το browsing πάει αργά έως και πολύ αργά.Παρατηρειτε κάτι παρόμοιο?


Με κλειστό το Azureus πάει σφαίρα,άρα αυτό φταιει.Αλλά παλαιοτερα πήγαινε σφαιρα και ενω ανεβοκατεβαζα.Θα δοκιμασω να βαλω upload limit  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  .

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Με κλειστό το Azureus πάει σφαίρα,άρα αυτό φταιει.Αλλά παλαιοτερα πήγαινε σφαιρα και ενω ανεβοκατεβαζα.Θα δοκιμασω να βαλω upload limit  .


Πέρα από το upload limit πρόσεξε τα πόσα Connection ανοίγει το Vuze, είναι το γνωστό θέμα με το 780WL σε πολλαπλά connection μπουκώνει!  :Wink:

----------


## john84

Παιδια ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για ολα θα συσκευθω και θα πραξω αναλογα
 :One thumb up:

----------


## Cacofonix

Το test drive ισχύει ακόμα;

----------


## Sovjohn

Αν το βλέπεις στο site, ισχύει... Βέβαια δεν σε πιάνει (αν σκεφτόσουν κάτι τέτοιο κουλό)  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χθες το πρωί γύρω στις 10, δηλαδή στις 14 μέρες (06/04/2010 - 20/04/2010), αλλά δεν έχω ακόμα δοκιμάσει τις υπηρεσίες διότι δεν έχω πάρει το modem ακόμα (πρόβλημα με τον courier, που ευθύνομαι και εγώ κατά το ήμισυ). Θα το πάρω λογικά σήμερα και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις έως το σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## prodromosfan

Χωριανοί ήρθε

Καλως τον,
βαλε ενα οποιοδηποτε pstn μοντεμ και το ιντερνετ θα δουλευει.

----------


## Banditgr

> Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χθες το πρωί γύρω στις 10...


 :Welcome: 

To θηρίο είναι ανάμεσά μας.  :Bless: 

We are going to need a bigger boat  :Scared:

----------


## apok

> Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χθες το πρωί γύρω στις 10, δηλαδή στις 14 μέρες (06/04/2010 - 20/04/2010), αλλά δεν έχω ακόμα δοκιμάσει τις υπηρεσίες διότι δεν έχω πάρει το modem ακόμα (πρόβλημα με τον courier, που ευθύνομαι και εγώ κατά το ήμισυ). Θα το πάρω λογικά σήμερα και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις έως το σαββατοκύριακο.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efbmWuAsq60

----------


## psyxakias

[action=psyxakias]is online via Net One SA[/action]  :Crazy:

----------


## nnn

Τρέξε κάνα τεστάκι να δούμε, τσάμπα τα φτιάχνουμε ?  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτό ακριβώς ετοιμαζόμουν να κάνω και λέω "κοίτα να δεις, θα έχει ποστάρει να τρέξω το τεστ του"  :Laughing:

----------


## nnn

:ROFL:

----------


## psyxakias

Αν και αρκετά κουρασμένος, διότι πριν λίγο μπήκα σπίτι, αποφάσισα να σας γράψω ένα mini review:

_Disclaimer: Λόγω αρκετής κούρασης, νύστας και βιασύνης... δεν έχω διπλοτσεκάρει όλα όσα αναφέρω, οπότε κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη. Ελπίζω να βρω χρόνο το σ/κ για ένα καλύτερο review._

*[?]* Το γεγονός ότι παρέχει 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, 24 Mbit/s Internet και απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κάτω από τα €40/μήνα ήταν ο λόγος που με τράβηξαν στην NetOne. Υπολόγισα ότι είναι ~€20 πιο φτηνά από το πακέτο που είχα ήδη (ISDN+ConnX+ConnX Talk+MSN αριθμό) και νομίζω ~€10 από το συνδυαστικό πακέτο του ΟΤΕ (που μόλις είδα  :Thinking: ).*[?]* Δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση για την αίτηση, αν εγκρίθηκε/απορρίφθηκε κτλ. Μόνο μια επιστολή από τον ΟΤΕ ότι η NetOne έχει ζητήσει να μεταφερθεί ο αριθμός μου. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικό, απλά θα μ'άρεσε ένα tracking url (a la forthnet) να ερχόταν στο email μου.*[+]* Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε μετά από ακριβώς 14 μέρες*[-]* Ο courier με παίδεψε λίγο διότι αρχικά ήρθαν χωρίς ραντεβού, μετά δεν ήρθαν στο ραντεβού, τελικά ήρθαν οκ.*[-]* Η συσκευασία δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο. Αν και ο φάκελος ήταν με αυτά τα προστατευτικά (που όλοι λατρεύουμε να "σπάμε"), είχε ανοίξει από τη μία πλευρά και είχαν βγει έξω τα καλώδια και ο μετασχηματιστής.*[+]* Έβαλα το router (Thomson ST780) στη πρίζα και όλα λειτούργησαν κανονικά στη τηλεφωνία (εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες) καθώς και στο Internet, χωρίς να κάνω το παραμικρό. Κανένα πρόβλημα και με την φορητότητα απ'ότι είδα.*[+]* Δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ στο web interface και ενώ στο manual έλεγε ότι το username είναι User και το password το S/N, δε το έβλεπα (γκαβομάρα+κούραση) και αφού προσπάθησα 2-3 φορές τους πήρα τηλ. Μου απάντησαν εντός 10-20 δευτερολέπτων και με ενημέρωσαν ότι είναι από κάτω δεξιά (εγώ κοίταγα αριστερά, ηλίθιος εντελώς!). Οπότε θετικό ότι η τεχν. υποστήριξη ήταν τόσο άμεση.*[+]* Έκανα μερικές κλήσεις και η ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας δείχνει ΟΚ. Παράλληλα "μπούκωνα" τη γραμμή με download connections, και ενώ τα pings αυξήθηκαν από ένα σημείο και μετά (όπως θα έπρεπε), δεν επηρέασε καθόλου την VoIP τηλεφωνία άρα ΟΚ υποθέτω έχουν σωστό QoS.*[-]* Το modem είναι συνδεδεμένο απευθείας στη γραμμή (χωρίς ενδιάμεσο splitter/φίλτρο), όμως από τα 17500/1021 που συγχρόνιζα στον ΟΤΕ, συγχρονίζω στα 12393/880 (ή 190Kbit upstream, άμα αφήσω το splitter). Προφανώς επειδή το attenuation έχει ανέβει στα 19.5 dB (αντί για 6.0 dB στον ΟΤΕ) και το SNR στα 12.0 dB (αντί για 9.0 dB στον ΟΤΕ). Εννοείται ότι έλεγξα το modulation και είναι G.992.5 (ADSL2+).*[-]* Η γραμμή είναι ρυθμισμένη σε Interleave (κάτι που γνώριζα) για να διευκολύνει την τηλεφωνία και το 2ο hop δίνει 22 ms ping.*[+]* Οι πρώτες ψηφιακές λειτουργίες που χρησιμοποίησα, υπερτερούν σε σχέση με του ΟΤΕ: Απόκρυψη ή εμφάνιση άνά κλήση (ο ΟΤΕ προσφέρει απόκρυψη ανά κλήση μόνο εάν δεν έχεις απόρρητο), εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από 2 διαφορετικούς αριθμούς (ο ΟΤΕ το παρέχει αυτό αλλά αν έχεις Conn-X talk και πάρεις με MSN αριθμό, σε χρεώνει!). Αυτό το καρτελάκι-μπρελόκ, είναι απίστευτα χρήσιμο!

*Aποτελέσματα από την 1η φορά run του multiping script του nnn* (δε φέρω ευθύνη για την εγκυρότητά τους, ενημερωτικά έβγαζε index errors αλλά δε νομίζω ότι αλλοίωσε τα αποτελέσματα):
*Spoiler:*





*Your WAN IP is 77.83. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 77.83.12.253* _(το έγραψα manually, δεν λειτουργούσε)_Test date and time is Τετάρτη 21-04-2010 and time 23:01:13Server List by Someonefromhell 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UPWind  24 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UPCyta Hellas  22.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UPOn Telecoms  18.25 ms  25 %   -1 ms  A  UPVivodi  24.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UPForthnet  39.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UPOTE  24 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UPNetone  200.5 ms  0 %  298 ms  D  UPNTUA@GRNET  25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UPVodafone  161.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPOrange Business Hellas  165.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UPVerizon Hellas  155.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP*Total ping time in ms is*  886.75    




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  86 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UPAMS-IX  112 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPLINX  95.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UPNL-IX  791.25 ms  0 %  2802 ms  F  UPRIPN@MSK-IX  127.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UPESPANIX  96.25 ms  25 %   3 ms  C  UPMIX  76 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UPPANAP  59.25 ms  25 %   -3 ms  B  UPAkamai  37.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UPCachefly  93.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPGoogle CDN  73.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPGoogle CDN  110 ms  0 %  23 ms  C  UPGoogle CDN  105.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UPYahoo US  110.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UPAT and T US  182.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UPGlobal Crossing US  200.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UPLevel3 US  106 ms  50 %   -13 ms  C  UPTelia US  178.5 ms  0 %  26 ms  D  UPQwest US  198.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UPTata Communications US  212 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UPVerizon US  41.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UPSavvis US  201.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UPAmerica Online Transit Data Network US  181.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UPCogent Communications US  83.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UPHurricane Electric US  186.25 ms  25 %   -164 ms  D  UPAboveNet US  229 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UPXO Communications US  233.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UPSprint Nextel US  161.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPAllstream US  188.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UPTelecom US  222.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UPDeutche Telecom Germany  104.25 ms  0 %  33 ms  C  UPGlobal Crossing Germany  95.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UPCogent Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UPTelia Germany  107.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPLevel 3 Germany  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPTata Communications Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPSavvis Germany  105.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPCable and Wireless Germany  102 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UPPCCW Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UPNTT Communications UK  106 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPAmerica Online Transit Data Network UK  101.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UPTinet US  85.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPGEANT UK  90.75 ms  25 %   -34 ms  C  UPBritish Telecom UK  90 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UPHurricane Electric UK  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPTinet Netherlands  124.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPAboveNet Netherlands  94.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UPWanadoo Netherlands  116.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPGEANT Netherlands  118.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UPOpentransit France  82.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPSprint Nextel France  93.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPSeabone Italy  64.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPInfostrada Italy  54.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UPTelstra Australia  383 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UPOptus Australia  395.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UPNTT Japan  90.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UPAboveNet Japan  369.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UPVerizon Chech  104.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPChinaNet China  422.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UPPCCW Hong Kong  329.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UPPacnet Signapore  341.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UPIsnet South Africa  430 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UPMaxnet New Zealand  372.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UPBell Canada  178.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UPLeaseweb Netherlands  114.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UPThe Planet US  198.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UPSoftlayer US  217 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UPDreamhost US  252.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UPRackspace US  211.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UPServerloft Germany  83.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UPHost-Europe Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPHetzner Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPOVH  101.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP*Total ping time in ms is*  11744.75    




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  107.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UPNGZ-Server Germany  84.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPK-Play Germany  90.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPGC-Server Germany  97.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP247CS Germany  49.75 ms  50 %   0 ms  B  UPJolt UK  88.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UPMultiplay UK  98.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPServerFFS Netherlands  80.25 ms  25 %   -8 ms  C  UPGS-NET Netherlands  104 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPEA US  214.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UPValve US  247.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UPGameservers US  163.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP*Total ping time in ms is*  1426.75    



*Total ping time in ms is* *14058.25*  4  7  55  15  140,28 MB/s  36 seconds




*Aποτελέσματα από την 2η φορά run του multiping script του nnn* (αυτή τη φορά χωρίς errors):
*Spoiler:*





*Your WAN IP is 77.83. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 77.83.12.253* _(πάλι το έγραψα manually, δεν λειτουργούσε)_Test date and time is Τετάρτη 21-04-2010 and time 23:19:47Server List by Someonefromhell 

*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  23.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWNWind  22.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWNCyta Hellas  26.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UPOn Telecoms  23 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UPVivodi  22.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWNForthnet  38 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWNOTE  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWNNetone  22.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWNNTUA@GRNET  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWNVodafone  162.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPOrange Business Hellas  163 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNVerizon Hellas  154.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN*Total ping time in ms is*  702    




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  82.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWNAMS-IX  110.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNLINX  91.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWNNL-IX  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNRIPN@MSK-IX  127 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNESPANIX  124.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPMIX  73 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNPANAP  78.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UPAkamai  37.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWNCachefly  92.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNGoogle CDN  73 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWNGoogle CDN  102.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWNGoogle CDN  105 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNYahoo US  106.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNAT and T US  182.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWNGlobal Crossing US  199.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  DOWNLevel3 US  208 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UPTelia US  173.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWNQwest US  191.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWNTata Communications US  206.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWNVerizon US  37 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWNSavvis US  201 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWNAmerica Online Transit Data Network US  179 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWNCogent Communications US  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNHurricane Electric US  246.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UPAboveNet US  228 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNXO Communications US  234.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UPSprint Nextel US  160 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWNAllstream US  191 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UPTelecom US  214.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWNDeutche Telecom Germany  105.5 ms  0 %  -46 ms  C  UPGlobal Crossing Germany  143.75 ms  0 %  66 ms  C  UPCogent Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNTelia Germany  95 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNLevel 3 Germany  81 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWNTata Communications Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNSavvis Germany  104.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNCable and Wireless Germany  100.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWNPCCW Germany  85.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNNTT Communications UK  107.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UPAmerica Online Transit Data Network UK  100.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNTinet US  89.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPGEANT UK  118.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UPBritish Telecom UK  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNHurricane Electric UK  96 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWNTinet Netherlands  120.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNAboveNet Netherlands  91.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNWanadoo Netherlands  112 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWNGEANT Netherlands  114.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNOpentransit France  81.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNSprint Nextel France  91.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWNSeabone Italy  66.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPInfostrada Italy  56.25 ms  0 %  -16 ms  B  UPTelstra Australia  381.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNOptus Australia  393 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNNTT Japan  132.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPAboveNet Japan  366.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWNVerizon Chech  103.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNChinaNet China  420.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNPCCW Hong Kong  324.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNPacnet Signapore  338.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNIsnet South Africa  428.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNMaxnet New Zealand  371.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWNBell Canada  174.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWNLeaseweb Netherlands  110.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWNThe Planet US  198 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWNSoftlayer US  197.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWNDreamhost US  250.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWNRackspace US  210.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  DOWNServerloft Germany  81 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNHost-Europe Germany  86.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWNHetzner Germany  68.5 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWNOVH  100 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN*Total ping time in ms is*  11189.25    




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  103.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNNGZ-Server Germany  81 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWNK-Play Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWNGC-Server Germany  94.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN247CS Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UPJolt UK  85.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNMultiplay UK  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWNServerFFS Netherlands  104.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UPGS-NET Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWNEA US  214.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UPValve US  245.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWNGameservers US  121.75 ms  25 %   1 ms  C  DOWN*Total ping time in ms is*  1425.5    



*Total ping time in ms is* *13316.75*  7  5  57  15  130,20 MB/s  50 seconds




*Αρχικό συμπέρασμα:* Η μείωση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού, που θα τους ρωτήσω αν είναι προσωρινό ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που με ενοχλεί ως τώρα. Θέλω να κάνω περαιτέρω δοκιμές στην απόδοση της γραμμής διότι έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις (πχ από ntua δεν είδα να ξεπερνά τα 500 KB/sec με 1 ή περισσότερα conn, αλλά otenet ξεπέρασε το 1 MB/sec). Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να είχα διαλέξει το συνδιαστικό πακέτο του ΟΤΕ. Θα ρίξω μια ματιά αύριο με καθαρό μυαλό διότι τώρα ZzZzZzZz.  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn: 

*Ερώτηση:* Το SNR άμα θες το ρίχνεις στο 9 dB μέσω του my.netone.gr ή το ζητάς τηλεφωνικά, αρκεί να έχεις καλή γραμμή χωρίς errors;

----------


## nnn

Τρέξε το 2η φορά για να πάρει σωστά αποτελέσματα...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Αν και αρκετά κουρασμένος, διότι πριν λίγο μπήκα σπίτι, αποφάσισα να σας γράψω ένα mini review:
> 
> [*]*[-]* 
> *Αρχικό συμπέρασμα:* Η μείωση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού, που θα τους ρωτήσω αν είναι προσωρινό ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που με ενοχλεί ως τώρα. Θέλω να κάνω περαιτέρω δοκιμές στην απόδοση της γραμμής διότι έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις (πχ από ntua δεν είδα να ξεπερνά τα 500 KB/sec με 1 ή περισσότερα conn, αλλά otenet ξεπέρασε το 1 MB/sec).
> 
> *Ερώτηση:* Το SNR άμα θες το ρίχνεις στο 9 dB μέσω του my.netone.gr ή το ζητάς τηλεφωνικά, αρκεί να έχεις καλή γραμμή χωρίς errors;


λογικο η μειωση γιατι ειναι αυξημενο το snr κατα πρωτον, 
κατα δευτερον τι εννοεις το att. εχει ανεβει μετακινηθηκε το σπιτι;

το snr το ριχνεις μονος σου, 
μπαινεις my.netone.gr με κωδικο πελατη αν σου εμφανισει, και pass το αφμ σου.

απο εκει ρυθμιζεις τα παντα οχι μονο το snr, 
ψηφιακες ευκολιες, online billing και τετοια.

----------


## nnn

Όποτε μπορέσεις τρέξε και αυτό


```
[string]$BBRAS=tracert -h 2 www.forthnet.gr
write "$BBRAS">bbras.txt
[string]$BBRAS=Get-Content bbras.txt
$indx=$BBRAS.IndexOf("Complete")
write $indx
[string]$BBRAS=(Get-Content bbras.txt)[-38..-($indx+18)]
write "$BBRAS">bbras.txt
```

και δώσε το bbras.txt που θα δημιουργήσει...

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		bbras.txt (δεν μου ξέφυγε ούτε ένα κενό):


```
  2 1   m s     7 7 . 8 3 . 1 2 . 2 5 3
```





........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> λογικο η μειωση γιατι ειναι αυξημενο το snr κατα πρωτον, 
> κατα δευτερον τι εννοεις το att. εχει ανεβει μετακινηθηκε το σπιτι;


Έχω μια υποψία για αυτό, αλλά θα το επιβεβαιώσω πρώτα. Το σπίτι δε μετακινήθηκε πάντως, το έλεγξα με το GPS  :Crazy: 

ΥΓ. Έκανα update το mini-review post μου.

----------


## nnn

thanks
βλέπω να χρειάζεται ISP specific κομμάτι για τον BBRAS.

----------


## harris

> Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χθες το πρωί γύρω στις 10, δηλαδή στις 14 μέρες (06/04/2010 - 20/04/2010), αλλά δεν έχω ακόμα δοκιμάσει τις υπηρεσίες διότι δεν έχω πάρει το modem ακόμα (πρόβλημα με τον courier, που ευθύνομαι και εγώ κατά το ήμισυ). Θα το πάρω λογικά σήμερα και θα σας πω εντυπώσεις έως το σαββατοκύριακο.


To Tέλος... Ώρα να μετακομίσουμε όλοι μας σε άλλους παρόχους  :Wall:  :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## psyxakias

Κάτι που τεχνικά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω, ακόμα, είναι οι σελίδες που καθημερινά επισκέπτομαι από HOL μισθωμένο και ΟΤΕ ADSL, μου ανοίγουν αισθητά πιο γρήγορα Edit: [ από Netone ]. Επειδή ακούγεται περίεργο, κρατώ επιφυλάξεις. Σε αυτό που θεωρώ λογικό που παρατηρώ διαφορά σε σχέση με HOL, είναι οι σελίδες στην Forthnet. Από HOL τις βλέπω μέσω Φρανκφούρτης ενώ από NetOne μέσω Seabone Αθήνας.

----------


## harris

> Κάτι που τεχνικά δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω, ακόμα, είναι οι σελίδες που καθημερινά επισκέπτομαι από HOL μισθωμένο και ΟΤΕ ADSL, μου ανοίγουν αισθητά πιο γρήγορα. Επειδή ακούγεται περίεργο, κρατώ επιφυλάξεις. Σε αυτό που θεωρώ λογικό που παρατηρώ διαφορά σε σχέση με HOL, είναι οι σελίδες στην Forthnet. Από HOL τις βλέπω μέσω Φρανκφούρτης ενώ από NetOne μέσω Seabone Αθήνας.


dns άλλαξες;  :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

Και στις 3 περιπτώσεις, τα DNS του παρόχου δουλεύω. Άσε που δε νομίζω ότι είναι DNS related διότι cachάρεται μετά το 1ο request. Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω καμιά μέτρηση με το firebug να δω αν είναι ιδέα μου ή όχι.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν κατάλαβα - σου ανοίγουν πιο γρήγορα από net one ή από τα άλλα 2 που είπες? (HOL / OTE?) - Γιατί ανάλογα με το τι γίνεται η ερμηνεία είναι διαφορετική  :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

Εγώ με On, και με 8Mbps αντί 10, ανοίγουν όλα τα site πολύ πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## psyxakias

> Δεν κατάλαβα - σου ανοίγουν πιο γρήγορα από net one ή από τα άλλα 2 που είπες? (HOL / OTE?) - Γιατί ανάλογα με το τι γίνεται η ερμηνεία είναι διαφορετική


Πιο γρήγορα στην NetOne, αλλά κρατώ επιφυλάξεις...

----------


## harris

> Πιο γρήγορα στην NetOne, αλλά κρατώ επιφυλάξεις...


To ξαναλέω... Βάλε άλλους dns και πες μας  :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

Βάλε και το SNR στο 7-7.5. Στο πολύ χαλαρό μπορείς να το ρίξεις με αυτό το att που έχεις χωρίς προβλήματα σταθερότητας (για να μη σου πω, ότι και με 6 SNR θα είσαι μια χαρά). Θα κερδίσεις αισθητότατα σε συγχρονισμό. Αν δεν σου δουλεύει το tool άμεσα, ζήτα από την υποστήριξη να στο ενεργοποιήσουν. Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις είναι γνωστά και δεν μας κάνουν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση  :Razz:  Τα pings σου φαίνεται να είναι της τάξης μεγέθους και των υπολοίπων από εμάς (αν δεις το σχετικό thread). Άντε καλορίζικος και χωρίς "Μητσοτακίαση" έτσι ?  :Razz:

----------


## apok

@psyxakia

Αν υποψιαστώ οτι τα Pings μου ανεβηκαν στο ΘΕΟ και φταις εσυ..θα έρθω στο καφάο σου με αλυσοπρίονο!!!

----------


## psyxakias

> Βάλε και το SNR στο 7-7.5. Στο πολύ χαλαρό μπορείς να το ρίξεις με αυτό το att που έχεις χωρίς προβλήματα σταθερότητας (για να μη σου πω, ότι και με 6 SNR θα είσαι μια χαρά). Θα κερδίσεις αισθητότατα σε συγχρονισμό. Αν δεν σου δουλεύει το tool άμεσα, ζήτα από την υποστήριξη να στο ενεργοποιήσουν. Τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις είναι γνωστά και δεν μας κάνουν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση  Τα pings σου φαίνεται να είναι της τάξης μεγέθους και των υπολοίπων από εμάς (αν δεις το σχετικό thread). Άντε καλορίζικος και χωρίς "Μητσοτακίαση" έτσι ?


Επικοινώνησα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου ενεργοποίησαν το SNR. Με SNR 6 dB ανέβηκα στα 15M/0.9M, σε σχέση με του ΟΤΕ 17M/1M στα 9 dB. ΟΚ για την ώρα και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Banditgr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		bbras.txt (δεν μου ξέφυγε ούτε ένα κενό):
> 
> 
> ```
>   2 1   m s     7 7 . 8 3 . 1 2 . 2 5 3
> ```
> ...


Τελικά τι έγινε με το attenuation ? Πως ανέβηκε έτσι ? Τους ρώτησες ?  :Crazy:

----------


## prodromosfan

Απλως μετακινηθηκε το dslam.  :Razz: 

Εχω μια υποψια για το τι ποιος φταει αλλα ας ρωτήσω.

*Εχει κανεις προβλημα στο παγκρατι σημερα;*
Απο bandwidth files κατεβαζω με 7kb/s (και με dm 23kb/s)
Και ΟΛΑ σερνονται.
η τηλεφωνια λειτουργει απροσκοπτα

psyxakias ανηκεις στο dslam παγκρατιου; 

Edit: [ εφταιγε η καρτα δικτυου  :Whistle:  ]

----------


## psyxakias

Σε συνέχεια του mini-review:

*[+]* To NetOne webpanel παρέχει αρκετές πληροφορίες, σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο του ΟΤΕ, όπως διαχείριση SNR, τηλεφωνίας, τηλεφωνητή, προσωπικές επαφές, e-bill, webmail κτλ. Γενικότερα αντιμετωπίζει τις 2 γραμμές με τα 2 νούμερα σαν δύο ξεχωριστές γραμμές, που προσωπικά με βοηθάει πολύ (πχ στην ανάλυση κλήσεων).

*[-]* Για την αλλαγή SNR και την διαχείριση υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας έπρεπε να ζητήσω να το ενεργοποιήσουν διότι δε λειτουργούσε από Default. Επιπλέον, δεν έχει ενιαίο menu που σε μπερδεύει και σε συνδέει σε τουλάχιστον 4 διαφορετικούς servers (my, dcvoip, ebilling, webmail). Ενώ αρκετά μέρη του webpanel είναι υπό κατασκευή όπως η υποστήριξη (για tickets, κατάσταση δικτύου, τεχνικές πληροφορίες, εγχειρίδια) και το netone shop (για Online εξόφληση λογαριασμού, παραγγελία υπηρεσιών). Από όσα δε λειτουργούν, προσωπικά με απογοήτευσε κυρίως το θέμα των tickets. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να ολοκληρώσουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες του webpanel, με ενιαίο menu, διότι ως ιδέα δείχνει πολύ καλή.

*[+]* Ο συγχρονισμός μου είναι πλέον στα 15Μ/0.9Μ και SNR 6 dB, χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις. Θα τους στείλω e-mail να ρωτήσω γιατί τριπλασιάστηκε το downstream SNR από 7.5 dB σε 19.5 dB ενώ το upstream attenuation παραμένει στα 4 dB. Η μείωση των 2 Mbit/s για την ώρα είναι αμελητέα, αν και θέλω να μάθω το γιατί.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Αν και αρκετά κουρασμένος, διότι πριν λίγο μπήκα σπίτι, αποφάσισα να σας γράψω ένα mini review:
> 
> _Disclaimer: Λόγω αρκετής κούρασης, νύστας και βιασύνης... δεν έχω διπλοτσεκάρει όλα όσα αναφέρω, οπότε κρατώ μια επιφύλαξη. Ελπίζω να βρω χρόνο το σ/κ για ένα καλύτερο review._
> 
> *[?]* Το γεγονός ότι παρέχει 2 τηλεφωνικές γραμμές, 24 Mbit/s Internet και απεριόριστες αστικές/υπεραστικές κάτω από τα €40/μήνα ήταν ο λόγος που με τράβηξαν στην NetOne. Υπολόγισα ότι είναι ~€20 πιο φτηνά από το πακέτο που είχα ήδη (ISDN+ConnX+ConnX Talk+MSN αριθμό) και νομίζω ~€10 από το συνδυαστικό πακέτο του ΟΤΕ (που μόλις είδα ).


Ναι, πλέον είναι 10 € / μήνα κάτω από το ISDN πακέτο του ΟΤΕ. Βέβαια όταν έκανες αίτηση δεν υπήρχε σε 24  :Razz:  αλλά με δεδομένο ότι το πακέτο της net one είναι από τα φτηνά, καταλαβαίνεις ότι οι διαφορές με τον ΟΤΕ πλέον είναι...ανύπαρκτες σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.


> *[?]* Δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση για την αίτηση, αν εγκρίθηκε/απορρίφθηκε κτλ. Μόνο μια επιστολή από τον ΟΤΕ ότι η NetOne έχει ζητήσει να μεταφερθεί ο αριθμός μου. Βέβαια αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα αρνητικό, απλά θα μ'άρεσε ένα tracking url (a la forthnet) να ερχόταν στο email μου.


Δεν υπάρχει αυτοματοποιημένο σύστημα, ή μάλλον υπήρχε κάποτε αλλά με αλλάγες που έκαναν σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί (όταν γίνονται συγχωνεύσεις αυτά γίνονται...)


> *[+]* Η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε μετά από ακριβώς 14 μέρες*[-]* Ο courier με παίδεψε λίγο διότι αρχικά ήρθαν χωρίς ραντεβού, μετά δεν ήρθαν στο ραντεβού, τελικά ήρθαν οκ.*[-]* Η συσκευασία δεν ήταν ότι καλύτερο. Αν και ο φάκελος ήταν με αυτά τα προστατευτικά (που όλοι λατρεύουμε να "σπάμε"), είχε ανοίξει από τη μία πλευρά και είχαν βγει έξω τα καλώδια και ο μετασχηματιστής.


Το θέμα με τα ST780 σε κουτιά το έχουμε θίξει, υπάρχει θέμα με το stock γενικά μέχρι να "εκλεχτεί ο διάδοχος" του 780. Oh well.


> *[+]* Έβαλα το router (Thomson ST780) στη πρίζα και όλα λειτούργησαν κανονικά στη τηλεφωνία (εισερχόμενες/εξερχόμενες) καθώς και στο Internet, χωρίς να κάνω το παραμικρό. Κανένα πρόβλημα και με την φορητότητα απ'ότι είδα.*[+]* Δοκίμασα να συνδεθώ στο web interface και ενώ στο manual έλεγε ότι το username είναι User και το password το S/N, δε το έβλεπα (γκαβομάρα+κούραση) και αφού προσπάθησα 2-3 φορές τους πήρα τηλ. Μου απάντησαν εντός 10-20 δευτερολέπτων και με ενημέρωσαν ότι είναι από κάτω δεξιά (εγώ κοίταγα αριστερά, ηλίθιος εντελώς!). Οπότε θετικό ότι η τεχν. υποστήριξη ήταν τόσο άμεση.*[+]* Έκανα μερικές κλήσεις και η ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας δείχνει ΟΚ. Παράλληλα "μπούκωνα" τη γραμμή με download connections, και ενώ τα pings αυξήθηκαν από ένα σημείο και μετά (όπως θα έπρεπε), δεν επηρέασε καθόλου την VoIP τηλεφωνία άρα ΟΚ υποθέτω έχουν σωστό QoS.


Οι ρυθμίσεις είναι αυτόματες καιρό τώρα. Το QOS δεσμεύει 200 Kbps από τη γραμμή (downstream κυρίως) για τη φωνή.


> *[-]* Το modem είναι συνδεδεμένο απευθείας στη γραμμή (χωρίς ενδιάμεσο splitter/φίλτρο), όμως από τα 17500/1021 που συγχρόνιζα στον ΟΤΕ, συγχρονίζω στα 12393/880 (ή 190Kbit upstream, άμα αφήσω το splitter). Προφανώς επειδή το attenuation έχει ανέβει στα 19.5 dB (αντί για 6.0 dB στον ΟΤΕ) και το SNR στα 12.0 dB (αντί για 9.0 dB στον ΟΤΕ). Εννοείται ότι έλεγξα το modulation και είναι G.992.5 (ADSL2+).*[-]* Η γραμμή είναι ρυθμισμένη σε Interleave (κάτι που γνώριζα) για να διευκολύνει την τηλεφωνία και το 2ο hop δίνει 22 ms ping.*[+]* Οι πρώτες ψηφιακές λειτουργίες που χρησιμοποίησα, υπερτερούν σε σχέση με του ΟΤΕ: Απόκρυψη ή εμφάνιση άνά κλήση (ο ΟΤΕ προσφέρει απόκρυψη ανά κλήση μόνο εάν δεν έχεις απόρρητο), εξερχόμενες κλήσεις από 2 διαφορετικούς αριθμούς (ο ΟΤΕ το παρέχει αυτό αλλά αν έχεις Conn-X talk και πάρεις με MSN αριθμό, σε χρεώνει!). Αυτό το καρτελάκι-μπρελόκ, είναι απίστευτα χρήσιμο!


Το attenuation και η διαφορά πρέπει να οφείλονται στο Α/Κ που ανήκεις και τον εξοπλισμό net one έναντι αυτού του ΟΤΕ. Είναι βλακεία που συμβαίνει, αλλά δε νομίζω να μπορούν να γίνουν πολλά για να αλλάξει αυτό... Το interleaved depth είναι 16, αλλά on the bright side, έχεις de facto λιγότερα errors απ' ότι fastpath. Οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες κτλ είναι ΟΚ, εκτός από την αναμονή κλήσης που προτείνω να απενεργοποιήσεις αν δεν τη χρειάζεσαι γιατί δεν παίζει μήνυμα στον καλούντα.

*Αρχικό συμπέρασμα:* Η μείωση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού, που θα τους ρωτήσω αν είναι προσωρινό ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, είναι το μοναδικό πράγμα που με ενοχλεί ως τώρα. Θέλω να κάνω περαιτέρω δοκιμές στην απόδοση της γραμμής διότι έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις (πχ από ntua δεν είδα να ξεπερνά τα 500 KB/sec με 1 ή περισσότερα conn, αλλά otenet ξεπέρασε το 1 MB/sec). Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να είχα διαλέξει το συνδιαστικό πακέτο του ΟΤΕ. Θα ρίξω μια ματιά αύριο με καθαρό μυαλό διότι τώρα ZzZzZzZz.  :Yawn:  :Yawn:  :Yawn: 

*Ερώτηση:* Το SNR άμα θες το ρίχνεις στο 9 dB μέσω του my.netone.gr ή το ζητάς τηλεφωνικά, αρκεί να έχεις καλή γραμμή χωρίς errors;[/QUOTE]




> Σε συνέχεια του mini-review:
> 
> *[+]* To NetOne webpanel παρέχει αρκετές πληροφορίες, σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο του ΟΤΕ, όπως διαχείριση SNR, τηλεφωνίας, τηλεφωνητή, προσωπικές επαφές, e-bill, webmail κτλ. Γενικότερα αντιμετωπίζει τις 2 γραμμές με τα 2 νούμερα σαν δύο ξεχωριστές γραμμές, που προσωπικά με βοηθάει πολύ (πχ στην ανάλυση κλήσεων).


Καλό είναι. Δες και το http://ebilling.netone.gr να έχεις και από εκεί μια ιδέα. Σου βγάζει και το λογαριασμό σε PDF / Excel.



> *[-]* Για την αλλαγή SNR και την διαχείριση υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας έπρεπε να ζητήσω να το ενεργοποιήσουν διότι δε λειτουργούσε από Default. Επιπλέον, δεν έχει ενιαίο menu που σε μπερδεύει και σε συνδέει σε τουλάχιστον 4 διαφορετικούς servers (my, dcvoip, ebilling, webmail). Ενώ αρκετά μέρη του webpanel είναι υπό κατασκευή όπως η υποστήριξη (για tickets, κατάσταση δικτύου, τεχνικές πληροφορίες, εγχειρίδια) και το netone shop (για Online εξόφληση λογαριασμού, παραγγελία υπηρεσιών). Από όσα δε λειτουργούν, προσωπικά με απογοήτευσε κυρίως το θέμα των tickets. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να ολοκληρώσουν όλες τις υπηρεσίες του webpanel, με ενιαίο menu, διότι ως ιδέα δείχνει πολύ καλή.


Το "υπό κατασκευή" panel είναι λυπηρή ιστορία εδώ και καιρό, αλλά δε νομίζω πλέον να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι αποφάσεις για τις υπηρεσίες LLU και το μέλλον τους. Όντως ήταν αρκετά ωραίο αν είχε ποτέ ολοκληρωθεί.



> *[+]* Ο συγχρονισμός μου είναι πλέον στα 15Μ/0.9Μ και SNR 6 dB, χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις. Θα τους στείλω e-mail να ρωτήσω γιατί τριπλασιάστηκε το downstream SNR από 7.5 dB σε 19.5 dB ενώ το upstream attenuation παραμένει στα 4 dB. Η μείωση των 2 Mbit/s για την ώρα είναι αμελητέα, αν και θέλω να μάθω το γιατί.


Όπως είπα είναι πιθανόν χωροταξικό αυτό το ζήτημα, το DSLAM στο Α/Κ πρέπει όντως να είναι σε διαφορετικό χώρο από του ΟΤΕ, αν είναι εξωτερική καμπίνα αυτό συμβαίνει σίγουρα.

Welcome to the family!  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

Μάλιστα. Σε ευχαριστώ γις τις απαντήσεις. Νέο test από το multiping:


> *Your WAN IP is 77.83. xxxxx**Your BBRAS is 77.83.12.254*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 23-04-2010 and time 01:07:26Server List by Someonefromhell 
> *Greek Servers*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Sebu

Εχουμε αλλους αξιοπιστους DNS εκτος απο τους Open DNS, γιατι της ΝετΟνε εδω και κανα 2ωρο θελουν περιπου 5-6 refresh ανα σελιδα διαφορετικα βγαζει σφαλμα φορτωσης και μιλαμε για γνωστα sites (pixmania, ikariam, samsung κτλ)

----------


## ariadgr

Google dns?

----------


## Sebu

Τους εχεις ευκαιρους για να μην τους googl-αρω????  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 23 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τους βρηκα

8.8.8.8

8.8.4.4

Πανευκολο

Και πανε σφαιρα, και φορτωνουν ολα τα sites και φορτωνουν και οι εικονες σε καποια που κολλαγαν

----------


## Valder

Συγγνώμη αν έχει τεθεί αλλού το ερώτημα, αλλά πως βάζουμε και άλλους DNS πέρα από της Netone? Άθλιο το ιστοριάκι με τα sites που δεν ανοίγουν! Μέχρι πριν λίγο ούτε το adslgr.com δεν άνοιγε! :Mad:

----------


## ariadgr

http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

----------


## Sebu

Πας στις ρυθμισεις της καρτας δικτυου ->properties -> tcp/ip (κατω/κατω) -> properties και εκει που λεει dns αλλαζεις το 192.168.1.254 με αυτα που εδωσα παραπανω.

----------


## dracula

Κι εγώ έχω πεθάνει στα timeout...

Βάζω google dns μπας και δω Θεού πρόσωπο!

----------


## dracula

Με είδε ο Θεός...

----------


## Banditgr

Κλασσικό θέμα αυτό με τους DNS και η λύση είναι πάντα να υπάρχουν "εναλλακτικοί" στην κάρτα δικτύου, εκτός από τους κύριους DNS του provider. Αυτό φυσικά ΔΕΝ δικαιολογεί τη NetOne στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, μιας και host name resolution προβλήματα έχουν αναφερθεί και στο (όχι και τόσο μακρινό) παρελθόν.

----------


## psyxakias

Χθες το μεσημέρι στις 13:58 είχα το πρώτο μου downtime. Συγχρόνιζε κανονικά, αλλά δεν άνοιγε PPP σύνδεση. Πήρα τηλ και δήλωσα βλάβη (η υποστήριξη απάντησε αμέσως) αλλά αφού δε δούλευε το Internet (και το 3G σερνόταν), αναγκάστηκα να πάω στο γραφείο. Με κάλεσαν από NetOne μετά από κανά μισάωρο στο κινητό, ενώ ήμουν στο δρόμο, και μου είπαν ότι υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα που επηρέασε το DSLAM μου για κανά 15λεπτο. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αλλά το modem μου δεν επανασυνδέθηκε και δεν λειτουργούσε το τηλέφωνο σπίτι. Γύρισα το βράδυ και του πάτησα Connect και συνδέθηκε ΟΚ.

Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με το auto-reconnect του PPP του modem και αν φταίει το γεγονός ότι προσπάθησα 2-3 φορές να κάνω manually connect; Θυμάμαι ότι και άλλα modems (πχ siemens, crypto, usr) μετά τις 10 φορές τα παρατούσαν και δεν ξαναδοκίμαζε ο PPP client, αλλά εδώ λόγω τηλεφωνίας θα ήθελα να δοκιμάζει διαρκώς (έστω κάθε 5 λεπτά, για να μην τους κάνει hammering).

Όσον αφορά τα DNS, παρατήρησα και εγώ κάτι περίεργα προβλήματα. Την πρώτη φορά που χτυπάω ένα site, δεν ανοίγει και την 2η κανονικά. Μόλις έβαλα άλλους DNS, έπαιξε κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στον dns resolver του modem ή της NetOne (που συνδέεται), αλλά βαρέθηκα να το ψάξω.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Χθες το μεσημέρι στις 13:58 είχα το πρώτο μου downtime. Συγχρόνιζε κανονικά, αλλά δεν άνοιγε PPP σύνδεση. Πήρα τηλ και δήλωσα βλάβη (η υποστήριξη απάντησε αμέσως) αλλά αφού δε δούλευε το Internet (και το 3G σερνόταν), αναγκάστηκα να πάω στο γραφείο. Με κάλεσαν από NetOne μετά από κανά μισάωρο στο κινητό, ενώ ήμουν στο δρόμο, και μου είπαν ότι υπήρχε ένα πρόβλημα που επηρέασε το DSLAM μου για κανά 15λεπτο. Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε αλλά το modem μου δεν επανασυνδέθηκε και δεν λειτουργούσε το τηλέφωνο σπίτι. Γύρισα το βράδυ και του πάτησα Connect και συνδέθηκε ΟΚ.
> 
> Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα με το auto-reconnect του PPP του modem και αν φταίει το γεγονός ότι προσπάθησα 2-3 φορές να κάνω manually connect; Θυμάμαι ότι και άλλα modems (πχ siemens, crypto, usr) μετά τις 10 φορές τα παρατούσαν και δεν ξαναδοκίμαζε ο PPP client, αλλά εδώ λόγω τηλεφωνίας θα ήθελα να δοκιμάζει διαρκώς (έστω κάθε 5 λεπτά, για να μην τους κάνει hammering).
> 
> Όσον αφορά τα DNS, παρατήρησα και εγώ κάτι περίεργα προβλήματα. Την πρώτη φορά που χτυπάω ένα site, δεν ανοίγει και την 2η κανονικά. Μόλις έβαλα άλλους DNS, έπαιξε κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στον dns resolver του modem ή της NetOne (που συνδέεται), αλλά βαρέθηκα να το ψάξω.


Αν πατήσεις manually connect σίγουρα σταματάει να δοκιμάζει αυτόματα. Δεν θυμάμαι το όριο των πόσων φορών μπορεί να δοκιμάζει το ΡΡΡ να συνδεθεί γιατί δεν μου έχει τύχει downtime λόγω αυτής της κατάστασης άνω των 2'.

----------


## psyxakias

Μάλιστα, ελπίζω να μη συμβαίνουν συχνά αυτά τα προβλήματα. Ξενέρωσα ότι από την 1η εβδομάδα με NetOne είχα ολικό downtime σε Internet & τηλεφωνία (και κλασικά το mobile internet της Vodafone σερνόταν εδώ στη περιοχή), αναγκάζοντάς με να πάω στο γραφείο σαββατιάτικα.

----------


## Sovjohn

Προβλήματα σε DSLAM κτλ εκτός προγραμματισμένων εργασιών ΟΤΕ στο χώρο ή κάτι τέτοιο δε νομίζω να είναι συχνά...

----------


## nikoslikos

> Μάλιστα, ελπίζω να μη συμβαίνουν συχνά αυτά τα προβλήματα. Ξενέρωσα ότι από την 1η εβδομάδα με NetOne είχα ολικό downtime σε Internet & τηλεφωνία (και κλασικά το mobile internet της Vodafone σερνόταν εδώ στη περιοχή), αναγκάζοντάς με να πάω στο γραφείο σαββατιάτικα.


τώρα τελευταία (κανά μήνα και ) στην Ηλιούπολη αρκετά συχνά. :Sad:

----------


## Skia11

Συνδέθηκα μετά απο μετακόμιση (μεταφορά).
Αφού έριξα το SNR στο 9 αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου:

	Link Information

Uptime:	2 days, 7:14:35
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.016 / 12.261
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	892,82 / 20,80
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 21,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 8,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 19.678
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 58
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	33 / 45

Τι λέτε σηκώνει καμία βελτίωση? την Πέμπτη ενεργοποιήθηκα.

----------


## harris

Τρελή βελτίωση χωράει... είναι πολύ κάτω για τέτοια εξασθαίνηση  :Wink:

----------


## Skia11

Ναι ρε Harris αλλά στο τηλέφωνο που τους ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι καλύτερα δε γίνεται...
Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι απο τη πλευρά μου που μπορω να κάνω εκτός απο το SNR ?

----------


## harris

> Ναι ρε Harris αλλά στο τηλέφωνο που τους ρώτησα μου είπαν ότι καλύτερα δε γίνεται...
> Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι απο τη πλευρά μου που μπορω να κάνω εκτός απο το SNR ?


Δες αυτό το άρθρο "Έλεγχος της γραμμής μας μέχρι τον κατανεμητή", και δοκίμασε να δεις τι θα μπορέσει να πιάσει η γραμμή...

----------


## Skia11

Αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο άλλου παρόχου.
Με αυτά τα στατιστικά θα 'πρεπε να κλειδώνω αρκετά παραπάνω (το 12Mbit είναι με πειραγμα του SNR)
Στο παλιό σπίτι είχα ψηλό attenuation και ντάξ εκεί δεν έπαιζε βελτίωση, τώρα όμως μου φαίνεται ότι δε προσπαθούν και πολύ να μου δώσουν το 100% (λέμε τώρα) που θα μπορούσε να πιάσει η γραμμή μου.

Αν και ευχαριστημένος απο τη Netone (στην οποία είμαι απο το 2007) πλέον θέλω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να έχω.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι το ενδεχόμενο άλλου παρόχου.
> Με αυτά τα στατιστικά θα 'πρεπε να κλειδώνω αρκετά παραπάνω (το 12Mbit είναι με πειραγμα του SNR)
> Στο παλιό σπίτι είχα ψηλό attenuation και ντάξ εκεί δεν έπαιζε βελτίωση, *τώρα όμως μου φαίνεται ότι δε προσπαθούν και πολύ να μου δώσουν το 100% (λέμε τώρα) που θα μπορούσε να πιάσει η γραμμή μου.*
> 
> Αν και ευχαριστημένος απο τη Netone (στην οποία είμαι απο το 2007) πλέον θέλω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ να έχω.


Εμμ...

Τι εννοείς? Ο θόρυβος στη γραμμή σου είναι επίτηδες βαλμένος εκεί από τη net one για να έχεις χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα?  :Razz:  Τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει δηλαδή εκτός από το να ελέγξεις τα καλώδια σου κτλ?

----------


## prodromosfan

> τώρα όμως μου φαίνεται ότι δε προσπαθούν και πολύ να μου δώσουν το 100% (λέμε τώρα) που θα μπορούσε να πιάσει η γραμμή μου.


εγω θα σου ελεγα να κοιταξεις καλωδιωσεις γιατι αυτες θα σου δωσουν το 100% που μπορει να πιασει η γραμμη σου και λιγοτερο ο βροχος που σου εχει δωσει η Netone.

Επισης εχεις 2 αποσυνδεσεις, που αν δεν οφειλονται σε σενα, θα πρεπει να ψαξεις την πηγη τους.

----------


## Skia11

> Εμμ...
> 
> Τι εννοείς? Ο θόρυβος στη γραμμή σου είναι επίτηδες βαλμένος εκεί από τη net one για να έχεις χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα?  Τι θα έπρεπε να γίνει δηλαδή εκτός από το να ελέγξεις τα καλώδια σου κτλ?


Το τι εννοώ νομίζω είναι εμφανές, δλδ εσείς πιστεύετε ότι με το attenuation που έχω η ταχύτητα που κλείδωσα (και με πειραγμα στο SNR) είναι η καλύτερη?

Και για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων με το "καλύτερη" δεν εννοώ βέλτιστη.

----------


## 3lbereth

:Razz:  Κρασάραμε την ώρα που ποστάριζα!

Σωστά σου είπαν τα παιδιά πιο πάνω. Με τα στατιστικά σου μπορείς να κλειδώσεις πολύ ψηλότερα.
Πριν όμως δηλώσεις βλάβη, κάλεσε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να σου κάνει έλεγχο της γραμμής στο σπίτι. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, και πάροχο να αλλάξεις, θα αντιμετωπίσεις τα ίδια προβλήματα.

Προς ενημέρωσή σου, με SNR 7,5 και ΑΤΤ 15/32 κλειδώνω στα 850/13500.

----------


## Skia11

Αυτό είναι το θέμα μου, αν οι καλοδιώσεις είναι ok στο helpdesk τι να τους πω? ότι σύμφωνα με το  meter του adslgr θα έπρεπε να 20αρίζω περίπου?

----------


## Sovjohn

Το meter του adslgr δίνει θεωρητικό (σε εργαστηριακές συνθήκες, χωρίς θόρυβο, κτλ) μέγιστο, και με το SNR όσο το δυνατόν χαμηλότερα (6.0 ας πούμε). Ο θόρυβος στη γραμμή σου και οι εξωτερικοί παράγοντες (είτε από το σπίτι σου μέχρι τον κατανεμητή του κτιρίου / πολυκατοικίας, είτε απλά η σχετική "ποιότητα" του χάλκινου σύρματος στην περιοχή) ρίχνουν το αποτέλεσμα αρκετά.

Για να καταλάβεις, στη δική μου γραμμή που είναι και σε "καλύτερη μοίρα", με SNR 6.0 πιάνω κάπου 19.500, ενώ το meter μου δίνει ιδανική ταχύτητα 22.000... Δεν έχει καμία σχέση όμως η ιδανική / θεωρητική ταχύτητα με τις πραγματικές συνθήκες.

----------


## Skia11

Οκ το κατάλαβα αρκετά posts πριν γι αυτό και έγραψα *"Και για αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων με το "καλύτερη" δεν εννοώ βέλτιστη*"

Εσύ πχ "χάνεις" περί τα 3 mbit ενώ σε μένα η διαφορά είναι στα 7 mbit...λογικό δεν είναι να μιλάω για βελτίωση?
Απλά το όλο θέμα με τα help desks είναι λίγο dodgy, οκ τεχνικός δεν είμαι αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι επιλέγουν την εύκολη δίοδο του ξερού "όχι δε βελτιώνεται" χωρίς να το ψάξουν καθόλου.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εχεις μεγαλο πρόβλημα με το θόρυβο,γι'αυτό κλειδωνεις χαμηλα.Δε φαινεται να εχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα στο φυσικό επίπεδο του βρόχου σου (το attenuation είναι το αναμενομενο και το downstream απέχει σαφώς από το upstream,άρα δεν πολυφαίνεται πχ βραχυκύκλωμα).

Θα μπορέσεις να το διαπιστωσεις αυτό αν έχεις UPS και δεις στα πόσα συγχρονιζεις όταν εχει διακοπή ρεύματος στη γειτονιά σου.Αν πας στα ~18.000 kbps,θα ξερεις ποιος φταίει.

(crosstalk)

----------


## Skia11

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας παιδιά, θα το παρακολουθήσω να δώ πως θα πάει το πράγμα.

----------


## psyxakias

Η γραμμή μου πηγαίνει σχετικά καλά, αν και δεν κάνω έντονη χρήση, σε τηλεφωνία και Internet (έχω disconnects ανά μερικές μέρες στο 6 dB SNR, που ομολογώ δεν είχα στον ΟΤΕ, ίσως το ανεβάσω στα 9 dB).

Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που έχω παρατηρήσει σχετικά με την τηλεφωνία είναι ότι η αναγνώριση έχει το 0030 σε όλες τις κλήσεις, κάτι που δε συνέβαινε στον ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζονται αλλαγή οι μνήμες (οκ λογικό) και σε μερικές συσκευές (με οθόνη 1 γραμμής) να μην εμφανίζει ολόκληρο τον αριθμό και να μαντεύω ποιος είναι. Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό; Μπα ε;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που έχω παρατηρήσει σχετικά με την τηλεφωνία είναι ότι η αναγνώριση έχει το 0030 σε όλες τις κλήσεις, κάτι που δε συνέβαινε στον ΟΤΕ, με αποτέλεσμα να χρειάζονται αλλαγή οι μνήμες (οκ λογικό) και σε μερικές συσκευές (με οθόνη 1 γραμμής) να μην εμφανίζει ολόκληρο τον αριθμό και να μαντεύω ποιος είναι. Γνωρίζουμε αν υπάρχει λύση σε αυτό; Μπα ε;


εξαρταται το μοντελο του τηλεφωνου (μαλλον), 
σε ge και philips δεν μου το παρουσιαζε,
σε ενα turbo-x το παρουσιαζει.

----------


## psyxakias

Στον ΟΤΕ δε μου έβγαζε 0030 ανεξαρτήτως τηλεφωνικής συσκευής. Ένα άλλο θέμα που βλέπω τώρα είναι ότι από rapidshare κατεβάζει με 550 KB/sec (~4.5 Mbit/s), αντί για 1.8+ MB/sec στον ΟΤΕ. Έχει κανείς άλλο αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα; Δοκιμάζω με 5-10 connections.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τώρα ανέβηκε στο 1.3-1.4 MB/sec, θα το παρακολουθήσω. Μπορεί να έφταιγε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## harris

> Στον ΟΤΕ δε μου έβγαζε 0030 ανεξαρτήτως τηλεφωνικής συσκευής.


Εμένα δεν μου εμφανίζει το 0030 πάντως...  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εμένα δεν μου εμφανίζει το 0030 πάντως...


και σε μενα με τις ιδιες συσκευες με τον οτε ΔΕΝ εμφανιζοταν, 
αλλα με το voip της netone στη μια συσκευη το εμφανιζει.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 24 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Στον ΟΤΕ δε μου έβγαζε 0030 ανεξαρτήτως τηλεφωνικής συσκευής. Ένα άλλο θέμα που βλέπω τώρα είναι ότι από rapidshare κατεβάζει με 550 KB/sec (~4.5 Mbit/s), αντί για 1.8+ MB/sec στον ΟΤΕ. Έχει κανείς άλλο αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα; Δοκιμάζω με 5-10 connections.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Τώρα ανέβηκε στο 1.3-1.4 MB/sec, θα το παρακολουθήσω. Μπορεί να έφταιγε κάτι άλλο.


τωρα τελευταια το rapidshare δεν ειχε καποια προβληματα ταχυτητας;
εμενα με netload  + megaupload (premium) τερματιζει τη γραμμη, οποιαδηποτε στιγμη χωρις πολλες συνδεσεις.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Εμένα δεν μου εμφανίζει το 0030 πάντως...


Έμενα με συσκευή Siemens Giga Set A38H εμφανίζεται το 0030 στο πρώτο χτύπο και μετά εξαφανίζεται!  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ουτ'εμενα μου εμφανιζει το +30 (Siemens Gigaset κάτι η συσκευή),αλλα ο δικός μου αριθμός βγαίνει στους άλλους με +30,όπως λέω και εδώ  :Razz:   .

----------


## antreas9

μου εχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα, με το πρόβλημα με τα συνεχομένα refresh στις σελίδες με΄χρι να εμφανισθούν!
Και σαν να μην εφθανε αυτό, επεσε ΠΑΛΙ η ταχυτητα μου απο το 11,8 στο 8.588 ! 
Αμα δεν τους προσέξεις λίγο....

ΥΓ: Οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλά ερχεται και μετακομιση...Και με βάζουν σε σκέψεις, αν θα πρέπει ή όχι να μείνω....

----------


## harris

> μου εχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα, με το πρόβλημα με τα συνεχομένα refresh στις σελίδες με΄χρι να εμφανισθούν!


Το να εμμένουμε όμως κι εμείς σε γνωστά προβλήματα των οποίων η λύση για να μην μας σπάνε τα νεύρα είναι γνωστή, απλούστατη και αποτελεσματική δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο.  :Smile: 

Όχι ότι αυτό άρει το γεγονός ότι θα έπρεπε να το έχει διορθώσει το όποιο πρόβλημα η εταιρεία φυσικά  :Wink: 




> Και σαν να μην εφθανε αυτό, επεσε ΠΑΛΙ η ταχυτητα μου απο το 11,8 στο 8.588 ! 
> Αμα δεν τους προσέξεις λίγο....


Κι εμένα ανεβοκατεβαίνει μεταξύ 9,5 και 11,5, αλλά είναι θέμα βρόχου, και όχι της εταιρείας  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δε σας είπα ε?Αύριο κάνω αίτηση NetOne.

Την κάτσατε ομαδικώς.  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

> Δε σας είπα ε?Αύριο κάνω αίτηση NetOne.
> 
> Την κάτσατε ομαδικώς.


Πφφφ........ Τρίτος και καταϊδρωμένος... Ολόκληρο psyhakia έχουμε και την αφεντομουτσουνάρα μου, εσένα περιμέναμε;  :Crazy:   :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Οι υπάλληλοι της Net One ανακοινώνουν ότι θα πάρουν μεταγραφή στη forthnet, για να γλυτώσουν από το κύμα αιτήσεων που έρχεται...Μετά τον harris και τον psyxakias, τώρα ΚΑΙ ο dslamaniac  :Crazy: 

 :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

Σε λίγο επιστρέφει και ο cacofonix...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δε σας είπα ε?Αύριο κάνω αίτηση NetOne.
> 
> Την κάτσατε ομαδικώς.




Off Topic



όχι ρε φουστη, 
ΟΛΟΙ σε μας θα ρθουν;

Ξυπνατε ρε, υπαρχουν και αλλοι παροχοι,
που φερνουν οπτικη στην κουζινα σας (hol)
fastpath και καλη τεχνικη υποστηριξη (forthnet)
και αλλοι.

----------


## 3lbereth

Άσε που έχουμε πρόβλημα και με τους DNS!  :Razz: 
Χάλια σου λέω, χάλια...

----------


## Cacofonix

Στην On δεν έχουμε προβλήματα με τον διαδίκτυο αλλά στην εξυπηρέτηση τους βάζω -20.

----------


## prodromosfan

Παρατηρεί καποιος σημερα πτωση συνδεσεων;
To site μου που ειναι στη Μ. Βρετανια ΔΕΝ το βλέπω απο το πρωι

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

στο downforeveryoneorjustme.com
μου λεει οτι ειναι μονο για μενα κατω.

----------


## harris

Δώσε links αν θέλεις... δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

μεχρι level3 λονδινου φτανει, πιο κατω δεν παει.
με forthnet και οτε μπαινει μια χαρα.

----------


## Cacofonix

Δώσε το link να δοκιμάσουμε κι εμείς.

----------


## prodromosfan

εφτιαξε  :Thinking:

----------


## cmaniac

> Στην On δεν έχουμε προβλήματα με *τον διαδίκτυο* αλλά στην εξυπηρέτηση τους βάζω -20.


Ο διαδίκτυος
του διαδίκτυου
τον διαδίκτυο
 :Blink:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Ο διαδίκτυος
> του διαδίκτυου
> τον διαδίκτυο


Ο δαίμωνας του τυπογραφείου.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yuk

> Ο δαίμωνας του τυπογραφείου.


Ο δαίμ*ο*νας, εννοείς.  :Laughing:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Ο δαίμ*ο*νας, εννοείς.


Κάπως έτσι... :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έκανα έκανα..  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## prodromosfan

ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ
τη βλέπω τη καταστροφη, 
ο αριθμός του κτήνους, 
το τελος των ημερών, 

καλη ησουν οσο διηρκησες 
 :Bless:

----------


## psyxakias

Συμπλήρωσα πάνω από εβδομάδα χωρίς issues, χωρίς ούτε 1 disconnect (δε μου λείπει καθόλου το 64ωρο disconnect του ΟΤΕ) και η τηλεφωνία μια χαρά.

----------


## prodromosfan

και που ειναι το περιεργο;
απλά μερικές γραμμες λειτουργουν οπως πρεπει.  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Είπα ότι είναι περίεργο; Την εμπειρία μου αναφέρω ως νέος συνδρομητής NetOne  :Wink:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Έκανα έκανα..


Απ τις 4/5 που έκανα-έκανα ΔΕΝ έχουν καν περάσει την αίτηση στο σύστημα  :Razz: 

Μάλλον δε με θέλουν  :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

> Μάλλον δε με θέλουν


Οπως δεν ήθελαν το lewton στην On.  :Razz:

----------


## Banditgr

> Απ τις 4/5 που έκανα-έκανα ΔΕΝ έχουν καν περάσει την αίτηση στο σύστημα 
> 
> Μάλλον δε με θέλουν


Τους πήρες τηλέφωνο ? Τι σου λένε δηλαδή ? Την αίτηση πως την έστειλες ?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Τους πήρες τηλέφωνο ? Τι σου λένε δηλαδή ? Την αίτηση πως την έστειλες ?


Τους πήρα. Δε βλέπουν καμιά αίτηση λένε.

Δε την έστειλα. Την πήγα ο ίδιος εκεί.

----------


## Banditgr

> Τους πήρα. Δε βλέπουν καμιά αίτηση λένε.
> 
> Δε την έστειλα. Την πήγα ο ίδιος εκεί.


Απαράδεκτο αν χάθηκε. Να επιμείνεις  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Μετά το 2ο σημερινό μου τηλεφώνημα έχουμε νεώτερα.

Μου είπαν ότι τη βρήκαν, κάπου είχε κολλήσει -λέει- και ότι αύριο θα σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ για κατασκευή.

Ίδωμεν.

----------


## prodromosfan

απαράδεκτο ανθρωπος της τεχνολογιας και την πηγες με τα χερια;
γιαυτο "χαθηκε", στειλτην και εσυ με email 
και κλασσικα τηλεφωνακι την επομένη αν τη λαβανε. 



είναι αληθεια οτι μετα τον psyxakias ειπαν δεν δεχονται αιτησεις;
ολοκληρωσανε τους στοχους τους σαν εταιρία ακουστηκε  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ με e-mail την είχα στείλει και σε 14 μέρες ακριβώς ενεργοποιήθηκα. Αν και η δουλειά μου είναι σχετικά κοντά στα γραφεία τους, βαριόμουν να την πάω.




> είναι αληθεια οτι μετα τον psyxakias ειπαν δεν δεχονται αιτησεις;
> ολοκληρωσανε τους στοχους τους σαν εταιρία ακουστηκε


Το περίεργο είναι ότι με έχουν, για την ώρα, και ευχαριστημένο... που είναι το πιο περίεργο  :Razz:

----------


## mortisboy

...το ξέρω ότι καποιοι θα φρικάρουν αλλά είναι η ανταμοιβή επειδή στο σπίτι παίζω στα 4.5mbit με 43attn ενω στο μαγαζί έχω αυτό  :Respekt:

----------


## prodromosfan

wtf?
αν δεν ειναι photoshop τότε ειμαι  :Shocked:

----------


## Sovjohn

:Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Cacofonix

203 days!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## giorgos th.

Ωραιος....καλα παμε λεμε....

----------


## mortisboy

...οχι βρέ δεν είναι photoshop, είμαι κέντρο Αλεξάνδρας με 1200m απόσταση  :One thumb up: 
..γενικά η netone εδώ στην περιοχή του Πολυγώνου πάει πάρα πολύ καλά!!

----------


## ZhenXlogic

:Worthy:  :Respekt: 

  Άλλα σχετικά δεν πρέπει να την έχεις full την γραμμή σε Usage γιατί βλέπω μόνο upload 107GB & download 3,15GB, το λέω αυτό γιατί σε άλλη περιπτώσει το 780 θα είχε μπουκώσει  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## mortisboy

..σώστη παρατήρηση έχω 2 γραμμές ote+netone loadbalanced με pfsense, απο paridshare κατεβάζω 2,6mb/sec  :Whistle:

----------


## dimpard

> ...το ξέρω ότι καποιοι θα φρικάρουν αλλά είναι η ανταμοιβή επειδή στο σπίτι παίζω στα 4.5mbit με 43attn ενω στο μαγαζί έχω αυτό


Αν δεν το έχεις σε UPS, με εντυπωσιάζει ότι δεν έχεις διακοπές ρεύματος. :Razz: 
Εμένα με έχει ρημάξει η ... ΔΕΗ στα disconnects  :Thumb down:

----------


## mortisboy

εε..εννοείται πώς είναι πάνω σε ups όλα  :Smile:  αλλά ευτυχώς επείδη είναι πολύ εμπορικός δρόμος δεν έχουμε συχνές διακοπές.

----------


## alxandros

Κι εγώ σήμερα μπήκα να δω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής και είδα το uptime και αναρωτιόμουνα ποσο συχνά έχετε disconnects οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## Banditgr

Δεν υπάρχει η λέξη disconnect (εκτός και αν μιλάμε για κακής ποιότητας βρόγχο ή τρομερά θορυβώδη).

----------


## prodromosfan

εκτος κι αν μιλαμε για το καθε ποτε κανει restart το modem μονο του

----------


## Banditgr

> εκτος κι αν μιλαμε για το καθε ποτε κανει restart το modem μονο του


Παίζει πολύ αυτό τελικά ? Προσωπικά μάλλον έχω πέσει σε "σκυλί" speedtouch και δεν το έχω δει ποτέ να κάνει restart χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## prodromosfan

εμενα επανηλθε το φαινομενο και πανω απο 7 ημερες δεν με αφηνει να δω uptime, 
συνηθως στις  3-4 κανει restart, ενω παλαιοτερα καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα εκανε restart

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Μετά το 2ο σημερινό μου τηλεφώνημα έχουμε νεώτερα.
> 
> Μου είπαν ότι τη βρήκαν, κάπου είχε κολλήσει -λέει- και ότι αύριο θα σταλεί στον ΟΤΕ για κατασκευή.
> 
> Ίδωμεν.


Η αίτηση πήγε στον ΟΤΕ χθες, σήμερα έχουμε ημερομηνία:

31/05/2010.  :Cool:

----------


## psyxakias

> εμενα επανηλθε το φαινομενο και πανω απο 7 ημερες δεν με αφηνει να δω uptime, 
> συνηθως στις  3-4 κανει restart, ενω παλαιοτερα καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα εκανε restart


Εδώ so far πάει καλά, μη το ματιάσω:
Uptime:13 days, 14:18:25

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σήμερα μου ήρθε κι ο εξοπλισμός:

1) Καινούριο router. Αμε..  :Twisted Evil: 
2) Δεν ήρθε σε κουτί, χύμα ήρθε σε φάκελο αλλά δεν έχει σημασία.
3) Έχει κι ένα ωραίο φακελάκι που λέει "NetOne Professional".  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

αντε και στις 26 περιπου παιζεις μπάλα  :Very Happy: 
σε professional προγραμμα μπήκες;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> σε professional προγραμμα μπήκες;


Ναι στο Net1 Professional.

----------


## psyxakias

Σήμερα πρώτη φορά μου έκανε κάτι νερά η τηλεφωνία στο σπίτι, ενώ προσπαθούσα επί 10+ λεπτά να πάρω ένα απλό τηλέφωνο. Οπουδήποτε και αν καλούσα (πχ σε άλλα σταθερά), η φωνή του συνομιλητή ήταν διακεκομμένη αλλά ακόμα και ο τόνος κλήσης. Μετά από μερικές προσπάθειες, έκανα restart το modem και έφτιαξε αμέσως (αφού περίμενα να bootάρει και να συνδεθεί βέβαια). Πήρα τηλέφωνο και την ώρα που μιλούσα με έκλεισε και έκανε reboot. Τελικά έστρωσε και κατάφερα να πάρω τηλέφωνο (με ρωτούσαν και γιατί τους κάνω φάρσες με διακεκομμένη φωνή effect + κλείσιμο στα μούτρα  :Razz: ). Αρχίζω να προβληματίζομαι για το αν θα έχω κι άλλα τέτοια περιστατικά, διότι ΟΚ τηλεφωνία θεωρούσα δεδομένη τόσο καιρό.

Έχετε άλλοι παρατηρήσει κάτι αντίστοιχο;

----------


## Banditgr

Μου έχει συμβεί 2-3 φορές να γίνει reset της σύνδεσης (όχι του Speedtouch), πάνω σε τηλεφώνημα, αλλά πολύ σπάνια.

----------


## prodromosfan

μόνο μια φορά να γινει reset και το speedtouch, *πανω σε κληση*, 
αλλά γενικοτερα εχω προβλημα με reset του speedtouch κάθε μερα μεταξυ 20:30-21:30.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Και σε μενα μια φορά.Ητανε Φλεβαρης 2008,αλλά ακόμα το θυμάμαι  :Cool: .

----------


## Tsour_ee

Τον τελευταίο μήνα και λίγο παραπάνω η γραμμή και το donwloading συμπεριφέρεται άψογα,ελπίζω να συνεχίσουμε έτσι :One thumb up:

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ σήμερα είχα ένα ακόμα unexpected reset στο modem και αρχίζει να με προβληματίζει η ιδέα του προβληματικού εξοπλισμού, ειδικά επειδή η "παραλαβή" εξοπλισμού αποδείχτηκε κάπως δύσκολη. Αν επαναληφθεί, θα τους ενημερώσω να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει. Το reset στη γραμμή έγινε ενώ ήταν ανοιχτά 2 tcp connections (remote desktop & skype), και όχι λιώσιμο με τίποτα P2P.

----------


## psyxakias

Να προσθέσω ότι η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος είναι σχετικά ΟΚ το τελευταίο διάστημα, σε σχέση με όταν πρωτοενεργοποιήθηκα που ήθελε πολλαπλές για να πιάσω max. Κατεβαίνουν αρχεία με 1.6 MB/sec average, με 15 Mbit/s συγχρονισμό.

----------


## Balk

> Να προσθέσω ότι η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος είναι σχετικά ΟΚ το τελευταίο διάστημα, σε σχέση με όταν πρωτοενεργοποιήθηκα που ήθελε πολλαπλές για να πιάσω max. Κατεβαίνουν αρχεία με 1.6 MB/sec average, με 15 Mbit/s συγχρονισμό.


Καλησπέρα.  Η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος είναι σχετικά σταθερή; Χρησιμοποιείς download manager ή κατεβάζεις κατευθείαν;

----------


## psyxakias

> Καλησπέρα.  Η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος είναι σχετικά σταθερή; Χρησιμοποιείς download manager ή κατεβάζεις κατευθείαν;


700-900 KB/sec ανά http connection από rapidshare, οπότε με 2 connections/files (το πολύ 3) τερματίζω, είτε με download manager είτε με browser.

----------


## gg53

Μου συμβαίνει μόνο όταν κατεβάζω το snr κάτω από 9.
Είμαι όμως μακριά από το Α/Κ και η γραμμή δεν είναι σταθερή.Έχω attenuation 41,5.

----------


## psyxakias

> Μου συμβαίνει μόνο όταν κατεβάζω το snr κάτω από 9.
> Είμαι όμως μακριά από το Α/Κ και η γραμμή δεν είναι σταθερή.Έχω attenuation 41,5.


Λογικά αυτό που σου συμβαίνει είναι να αποσυνδέεται και να ξανασυνδέεται. Εμένα το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι έκανε reboot το modem 2 φορές σε λιγότερο από 12 ώρες, χωρίς λόγο. Δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί αλλά θα το παρακολουθώ πλέον.

----------


## psyxakias

Με 15.5 Mbit/s συγχρονισμό, και idle γραμμή, δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την σημερινή απόδοση: Test date and time is Δευτέρα 24-05-2010 and time 20:45:26Cogentco   0,10Mirrorservice   0,26Apple   0,07Nvidia   0,27Microsoft   0,41LeaseWeb   0,52ServerBoost   0,30ThinkBroadband   0,36Cachefly   0,49Ovh   0,28Ntua   1,37Forthnet   0,83Otenet   1,46RootBSD   0,20*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,49 MB/s

----------


## harris

Σε κατέβασμα από πολλαπλές πηγές έχεις πρόβλημα;  :Thinking: 

Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι περίεργο σήμερα  :What..?:

----------


## psyxakias

Χθες τερμάτιζα με 2 http συνδέσεις την γραμμή στα 1.6 MB/sec, σήμερα θέλω τουλάχιστον 6-10 http connections (θυμίζοντάς μου εποχές Forthnet). Απλά χθες θεωρώ πως πήγαινε καλύτερα.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παίρνω πίσω την προσβολή "θυμίζοντάς μου εποχές Forthnet", αυτοί πάνε ακόμα χειρότερα βλέπω στο άλλο thread.  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Είναι αργία και επειδή ο κόσμος δεν έχει λεφτά για 3ήμερα κάθονται μέσα και πήζουν το internet. :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: DSLaManiaC πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σε 2 μέρες σας έρχομαι. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## prodromosfan

DSLaManiaC
μας χρωστάς κάτι;  :Thinking:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

@prodromosfan

Όχι. Τώρα μου είπαν 31..

----------


## john84

Η προσφορα (test drive) τελειωσε τελικα? Δεν την βλεπω στο site?

----------


## prodromosfan

Ναι πρεπει να εχει τελειώσει, 
ενα τηλεφωνημα βεβαια στο 13860 θα σε διαφωτισει οριστικά.

@Dslamaniac ειδωμεν.

----------


## Cacofonix

Δεν έχει τελειώσει, πρόσφατα έκανα νέα σύνδεση.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Με εκείνον τον δακτύλιο οπτικών ινών (fiber optics κόκκινο laser πίου-πίου  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  ) που θα ολοκληρωνοταν το Μάη ,τί γίνεται?

----------


## harris

> που θα ολοκληρωνοταν το Μάη ,τί γίνεται?


Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Αν πω ότι είσαι διαφωτιστικός,μάλλον ψέματα θα πω  :Razz:  :Cool: .

----------


## cmaniac

> Αν πω ότι είσαι διαφωτιστικός,μάλλον ψέματα θα πω .


Τρεις την ινα κλαιγανε, μαλλον θελει να πει ο ποιητης  :Razz:  (για το μηνα Μαιο)

........Auto merged post: cmaniac πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Εγώ σήμερα είχα ένα ακόμα unexpected reset στο modem και αρχίζει να με προβληματίζει η ιδέα του προβληματικού εξοπλισμού, ειδικά επειδή η "παραλαβή" εξοπλισμού αποδείχτηκε κάπως δύσκολη. Αν επαναληφθεί, θα τους ενημερώσω να δω τι μπορεί να γίνει. Το reset στη γραμμή έγινε ενώ ήταν ανοιχτά 2 tcp connections (remote desktop & skype), και όχι λιώσιμο με τίποτα P2P.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=289714
 :Whistle:

----------


## Sebu

Εδω και κανενα 2ωρο δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο.

Η γραμμη συγχρονιζε και αποσυγχρονιζε αλλα δεν μπορουσε με τιποτα να παρει ip. Εμενε το λαμπακι κοκκινο για καποιο διαστημα και μετα εσβηνε (τα 2 δεξιοτερα παρεμεναν ολοσβηστα για ωρα).

Εκανα ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ και παλι τα ιδια. Στο ενδιαμεσο αν δοκιμαζα να μπω web interface 8 στις 10 δεν εμπαινε και ηθελε ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ.

Επανηλθε για λιγο και ξαναπεσε. Ερχεται και ξαναπεφτει. Αρχισαμε τα κουλα παλι οπως πριν κανα μηνα???

Η ΤΥ εχει κατα μεσο ορο 8 λεπτα+ χρονο αναμονης. Εχω καλεσει 3 φορες και ακομα τιποτα. Καλω 4η να δηλωσω βλαβη.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 22 λεπτά και 21 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κατι μου λεει οτι φταιει το ρουτερ. Μετα απο ρεσετ, συνδεεται, γινονται ολα πρασινα και υστερα απο λιγο κολλαει. Ενω ειναι ολα αναμενα πρασινα δεν μπαινει με τιποτα στο ιντερνετ ουτε δουλευει το τηλεφωνο. Και ειναι ολα πρασινα.

Επισης 9 στις 10 πλεον το internet μενει για ωρα κοκκινο και μετα σβηνει. Μηπως ειναι θεμα πορτας σε επιπεδο dslam???

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 58 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βλάβη δηλώθηκα (για πολλοστη φορα τα τελευταια ετη) και απλα περιμενω. Και ειναι και καιρος δηλωσεων ρε γαμωτο και δεν θα μπορεσω να την κανω ηλεκτρονικα οπως το πανε.

Και η γκαντεμια αυτη ολες οι βλαβες να μου τυχαινουν Παρασκευη απογευμα που πεφτει ΣΚ και μενω 4+ ημερες χωρις ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο.

Ακομα και τωρα συγχρονιζει μεν αλλα δεν μπορει να παρει ip. Για την ακριβεια δεν αναβει καν κοκκινο το λαμπακι.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

H εκπροσωπος της ΤΥ παντως που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι μεχρι τη στιγμη που καλεσα ολη μερα σημερα ειχα 17 αποσυνδεσεις.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εδω και κανενα 2ωρο δεν ειχα ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο.
> 
> Η γραμμη συγχρονιζε και αποσυγχρονιζε αλλα δεν μπορουσε με τιποτα να παρει ip. Εμενε το λαμπακι κοκκινο για καποιο διαστημα και μετα εσβηνε (τα 2 δεξιοτερα παρεμεναν ολοσβηστα για ωρα).
> 
> Εκανα ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ και παλι τα ιδια. Στο ενδιαμεσο αν δοκιμαζα να μπω web interface 8 στις 10 δεν εμπαινε και ηθελε ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ.
> 
> Επανηλθε για λιγο και ξαναπεσε. Ερχεται και ξαναπεφτει. Αρχισαμε τα κουλα παλι οπως πριν κανα μηνα???
> 
> Η ΤΥ εχει κατα μεσο ορο 8 λεπτα+ χρονο αναμονης. Εχω καλεσει 3 φορες και ακομα τιποτα. Καλω 4η να δηλωσω βλαβη.
> ...


Πρέπει να σε έχει βαφτίσει ο Μητσοτάκης, δεν εξηγείται!  :ROFL: 

Ωστόσο, μιας και που λες για τις δηλώσεις, αν είσαι μισθωτός, 30/6 (ηλεκτρονικά) η λήξη της διορίας. ( http://www.gsis.gr/forologikos_odigo...0_taxisnet.pdf ).

Μέχρι τότε θα έχει φτιαχτεί η βλάβη σου  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Εγω ειχα κατεβασει αυτό την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα απο το gsis και έλεγε αλλα

Μεχρι τοτε ισχυε απλα 20ημερη παραταση αλλα παντα με βαση το ΑΦΜ σου.

Ποτε πηραν αποφαση για 30.06.2010 ολοι? Καλο!!!!

----------


## Sebu

> Μέχρι τότε θα έχει φτιαχτεί η βλάβη σου


Το καλό που τους θελω  :Razz: 

Αντε γιατι κλείνουμε 3ετια φετος τον Ιουνιο.Παντως προσωρινα με εχουν υποβαθμισει για σταθεροτητα (οσο το παλευει να μεινει σταθερη).

Παλι καλα δλδ γιατί έτσι κατάφερα να πληρώσω και τον λογαριασμο ο οποιος ληγει την Δευτερα.

----------


## harris

> Ακομα και τωρα συγχρονιζει μεν αλλα δεν μπορει να παρει ip. Για την ακριβεια δεν αναβει καν κοκκινο το λαμπακι.


Αν ξανασυμβεί, που σου εύχομαι να μην, μπες στο interface του router και αν γράφει "connecting" στο status του internet, καν'του disconnect και αμέσως connect... έτσι από περιέργεια, γιατί κι εμένα μου το έχει κάνει κάνα δυο τρεις πέντε δεκαπέντε τρακόσες δεκά πέντε φορές, και μόλις το κάνω αμέσως παίρνει ΙΡ κανονικά!  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Αν ξανασυμβεί, που σου εύχομαι να μην, μπες στο interface του router και αν γράφει "connecting" στο status του internet, καν'του disconnect και αμέσως connect... έτσι από περιέργεια, γιατί κι εμένα μου το έχει κάνει κάνα δυο τρεις πέντε δεκαπέντε τρακόσες δεκά πέντε φορές, και μόλις το κάνω αμέσως παίρνει ΙΡ κανονικά!


αυτό ειναι (να το πω) bug (?) των STxxx speedtouch.

----------


## harris

> αυτό ειναι (να το πω) bug (?) των STxxx speedtouch.


Κοίτα... από 4 που έχω εμπειρία (δύο εγώ και από ένα σε γονείς και αδερφό), μόνο το δικό μου κάνει κάποια νερά... τι να σου πω...  :What..?:

----------


## prodromosfan

θυμαμαι και στο 585  που ειχα πριν, μερικες φορες μου το εκανε, οχι παντα, αλλα αρκετα ωστε να το θυμαμαι ακομα.
και σε ενα 536 τα ιδια.

----------


## harris

> θυμαμαι και στο 585  που ειχα πριν, μερικες φορες μου το εκανε, οχι παντα, αλλα αρκετα ωστε να το θυμαμαι ακομα.
> και σε ενα 536 τα ιδια.


Αυτό που περιγράφω ακριβώς;  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

μετα απο πτωση/αποσυνδεση της dsl στην επανασυνδεση και στο connecting του ιντερνετ (κοκκινο λαμπακι), πατας disconnect και connect και συνδεεται.

σε οσα st εχουν περασει απο τα χερια μου (536/585v6/780)

*οχι παντα*, αλλα αρκετες φορες.

----------


## Sebu

> Αν ξανασυμβεί, που σου εύχομαι να μην, μπες στο interface του router και αν γράφει "connecting" στο status του internet, καν'του disconnect και αμέσως connect... έτσι από περιέργεια, γιατί κι εμένα μου το έχει κάνει κάνα δυο τρεις πέντε δεκαπέντε τρακόσες δεκά πέντε φορές, και μόλις το κάνω αμέσως παίρνει ΙΡ κανονικά!


Μαγος εισαι???

Αυτο εχω κανει 5 φορες απο χθες. Αλλες θελει 1 φορα, αλλες θελει 3-4 να πατησω disconnect-connect.

Μηπως τελικα ειναι ψιλομουφες τα Speedtouch??? Δεν μας διναν κανενα Us-robotics που ειναι σκυλια???

----------


## harris

> Μαγος εισαι???


Μάλλον τρώνε σκάλωμα τελικά τα ρουτεράκια... δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι είναι κάτι άλλο...

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Σε φάση που το έχω πάθει αυτό ελέγχοντας το Security Log φαίνεται ότι για αυτό δεν ευθύνεται το SpeedTouch άλλα το MSAN \ Radius συγκεκριμένα το Radius κρατάει Authenticate τα USR & PSW, με αποτέλεσμα να μένει σε status "Connecting..." το internet στο 780, κάνοντας εμείς το Disconnect & Connect σε κάποια φάση νιώθει το Radius και κατεβάζει το Active Connection και έτσι μπαίνουμε  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αν απλά άφηναν 2 login per user δε θα ήταν πρόβλημα θεωρώ..

----------


## prodromosfan

δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται αυτό, 
ειναι και η τηλεφωνια στη μεση.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> δεν νομιζω οτι γινεται αυτό, 
> ειναι και η τηλεφωνια στη μεση.


Η τηλεφωνία έχει άλλο Login system στον SIP και γίνεται αφού πάρει IP.

Στην τελική, σε τι χρειάζεται το Login σε ένα ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο.?

----------


## Hetfield

Τις τελευταιες μερες εχω αργο browsing και πολλα timeouts. Ειδικα σημερα.
Εχει κανας αλλος παρομοια προβληματα;

----------


## dimpard

Ευτυχώς, όχι.

----------


## harris

> Τις τελευταιες μερες εχω αργο browsing και πολλα timeouts. Ειδικα σημερα.
> Εχει κανας αλλος παρομοια προβληματα;


Μου έχει τύχει, αλλά για ελάχιστα λεπτά και μόνον  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Αύριο λέει είναι η ημερομηνία μεταφοράς μου... Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...  :Razz:

----------


## Banditgr

> Αύριο λέει είναι η ημερομηνία μεταφοράς μου... Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε...


Λογικά αν ήταν για σήμερα θα πρέπει να έχεις ήδη Internet και εξερχόμενες  :Cool: 
Για πες κανα νέο, μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία !

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Λογικά αν ήταν για σήμερα θα πρέπει να έχεις ήδη Internet και εξερχόμενες 
> Για πες κανα νέο, μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία !


Λοιπόν..

Ειδού τα νέα στατιστικά:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 14.055
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 17,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 12,5

Έπεσε 2 μονάδες το Attenuation κι αυτό είναι καλό.
Το Voice δε θέλει να ανάψει όμως.

----------


## prodromosfan

μια χαρα εισαι, με γειες.  :One thumb up: 

το voice θα αναψει καποια στιγμή οσονουπω, και μετα τις 13:00 θα εχεις και εξερχομενεςεισερχόμενες, 
αν ολα πανε καλά.

----------


## Banditgr

Ακριβώς κατά τη 1 το μεσημέρι το voice (+/- ανάλογα με τα κέφια του OTE). Βάλε και το SNR στα 7 (για αρχή και βλέπεις), μέσω του SNR Tool από το my.netone, να σου ανέβει και ο συγχρονισμός. Αν δεν λειτουργεί και λέει επικοινώνησε με support, κάντο τώρα που είναι νωρίς νωρίς (στη χειρότερη στείλε ένα pm στον NetOne1), για να στο ενεργοποιήσουν.

Καλώς ήρθες btw  :Cool:

----------


## prodromosfan

το voice επρεπε να ειχε αναψει και να ειχε εξερχόμενες.  :Whistle: 

επειδη λογικα και το snr τοοl δεν θα δουλευει ακομα, 
στο τηλ που θα τους παρεις ανεφερε τα και τα δυο.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έχω voice πλέον και internet με το δικό μου router.. :Twisted Evil: 

Μόνο για το SNR τους πήρα τηλ.

----------


## prodromosfan

draytek vigor ftw?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> draytek vigor ftw?


Ακριβώς  :Razz:

----------


## antonis556

To draytek απλα δεν υπαρχει !!!  :One thumb up:  . Μολις σου φτιαξουν στο SNRtool , ριξτο στο 7 , θελω πολυ να δω το συγχρονισμο σου ...

----------


## Hetfield

Σεταρες καθολου το QoS για την τηλεφωνια; Πληροφοριες στο πως γινεται αυτο υπαρχουν;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δεν είναι ιδιέταιρα δύσκολο..

Δίνεις priority στον SIP server in/out.

----------


## Cacofonix

Για να καταλάβω, έχεις τηλεφωνία με το Dreytek;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Για να καταλάβω, έχεις τηλεφωνία με το Dreytek;


με οποιοδηποτε voip router μπορεις να εχεις τηλεφωνια αρκει να ξεκλειδωσεις το 780 και να βρεις τους κωδικους σου.

τεχνικη υποστηριξη δεν θα μπορεις να εχεις μετα.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Για να καταλάβω, έχεις τηλεφωνία με το Dreytek;


Είναι ακριβώς αυτό που σου λέει ο @*prodromosfan,* και εγώ είχα για ένα διάστημα το DrayTek 2700G και ένα Linksys pap2 και είχα τηλεφωνία και internet**

----------


## antonis556

Μια ερωτηση , η τηλεφωνια της Netone ειναι VoiP?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Μια ερωτηση , η τηλεφωνια της Netone ειναι VoiP?


Ναι,καθαρο VoIP από τη μεριά του πελάτη .

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Απο χθες δήλωσα το πρόβλημα:

Εκτός απ το θέμα με το SNR δεν εμφανίζει αυτόματα το username στο my.netone.gr.

Οπότε κάποιο θέμα μάλλον υπάρχει στις ρυθμήσεις.. 
Άντε να δούμε πόσο θα πάρει να το φτιάξουν :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

Είναι η 3η φορά που κάνω αίτηση στη NetOne με τον ίδιο αριθμό τηλεφώνου, και τις 3 φορές πήρα τον ίδιο αριθμό χρήστη. Πώς γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Κάτω απ το ίδιο ΑΦΜ να φανταστώ?

----------


## Cacofonix

Ναι. Παρόλα αυτά και τις 3 φορές πήρα το bonus των 2 μηνών, την 1η πήρα 3 μήνες.

DSLaManiaC, ακόμα On Telecoms έχεις;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Ναι. Παρόλα αυτά και τις 3 φορές πήρα το bonus των 2 μηνών, την 1η πήρα 3 μήνες.
> 
> DSLaManiaC, ακόμα On Telecoms έχεις;


Επειδή είσαι πάνω στο ίδιο ΑΦΜ και γι αυτό και το ίδιο username. Και μένα το ίδιο έμεινε απο την τελευταία φορά που έκανα πριν 2 χρόνια.

Επίσης όχι δεν έχω ακόμα ΟΝ απλά θέλω να αλλάξω το προφιλ όταν με το καλό τελειώσω με το fine-tuning  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

ρε παιδιά, απο εχθες το βραδυ, το youtube στην πλειονοτητα των βιντεο του σερνεται, 50kb/s~100kb/s 
εχει γινει κατι;
συμβαινει σε καποιον αλλό;

----------


## Cacofonix

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω video του youtube μέσα από το facebook. Για να το δω πρέπει να πατήσω το link που σε παραπέμπει στο youtube και να το δω από εκεί.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> ρε παιδιά, απο εχθες το βραδυ, το youtube στην πλειονοτητα των βιντεο του σερνεται, 50kb/s~100kb/s 
> εχει γινει κατι;
> συμβαινει σε καποιον αλλό;


Ολα ΟΚ εδώ (τουλάχιστον όσα έχω δει).

----------


## Sebu

Εγώ παλι είμαι από την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή, 28 Μαϊου, υποβαθμισμένος στα 12.000/700 για να ελέγξουν την γραμμή και θα με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν  :Whistle: 

Εχουν περάσει 10 ημέρες και είμαι ακόμα υποβαθμισμένος (μάλλον με ξέχασαν)  :Razz: 

Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά των τελευταίων 7 ημερών

----------


## Cacofonix

Μήπως να ανοίξουμε ένα thread πόσο συγχρονίζουμε όπως έχουν κάνει τα παιδια στο φόρουμ της Forthnet;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εγώ παλι είμαι από την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή, 28 Μαϊου, υποβαθμισμένος στα 12.000/700 για να ελέγξουν την γραμμή και θα με έπαιρναν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν 
> 
> Εχουν περάσει 10 ημέρες και είμαι ακόμα υποβαθμισμένος (μάλλον με ξέχασαν) 
> 
> Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά των τελευταίων 7 ημερών


εφοσον φαινεται rock solid αυτο το 7ημερο
στη θεση σου δεν θα παραπονιομουν.
(σιγουρα οχι με αυτα που σου εχουνε συμβει κατα καιρους  :Razz:  )

----------


## Sebu

Και τι σημαινει αυτο??? Να τους βγαλω και λαδι κιολας???  :Wink: 

Με μια γραμμη στα 16/1 το 95% των 3 χρονων που ειμαι στη ΝετΟνε, να πω τωρα ευχαριστω και μη χειροτερα που ειμαι υποβαθμισμενος στα 12.000/700 αλλα σταθερος για 7 ημερες??? 

Εκει θα καταληξουμε, να επιβραβευουμε το μη χειρον βελτιστο???

----------


## dimpard

> ..
> Με μια γραμμη στα 16/1 το 95% *των 3 χρονων* .......


Δέξου το Sebu, η γραμμή σου πάλιωσε και δεν αποδίδει.... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Και τι σημαινει αυτο??? Να τους βγαλω και λαδι κιολας??? 
> 
> Με μια γραμμη στα 16/1 το 95% των 3 χρονων που ειμαι στη ΝετΟνε, να πω τωρα ευχαριστω και μη χειροτερα που ειμαι υποβαθμισμενος στα 12.000/700 αλλα σταθερος για 7 ημερες??? 
> 
> Εκει θα καταληξουμε, να επιβραβευουμε το μη χειρον βελτιστο???


Μπορείς, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, να κάνεις "override" το προφίλ που σε έχουν αν αλλάξεις το SNR σου. Θα μπορούσες να το βάλεις στο 11 ή 10 ας πούμε και να δεις αν θα έχεις σταθερότητα ή όχι.

Βέβαια, ούτε ο πρώτος θα είσαι ούτε ο τελευταίος που έχασε ταχύτητα από τη γραμμή του, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου!  :Twisted Evil: 

ΥΓ: Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει ότι για την net one και τον κάθε isp ο ονομαστικός συγχρονισμός δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Πολύ περισσότερο θα "μισούσαν" κάποιον με γραμμή φερ' ειπείν στα 6.000 που θα την χρησιμοποιούσε 100% 24/7, παρά κάποιον με γραμμή π.χ. 22.000 που θα τη χρησιμοποιούσε 100% μια φορά τη βδομάδα. Ο γενικός κανόνας όμως πάντα είναι 'σταθερότητα > απόλυτοι αριθμοί', εκτός αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει πειράματα μόνος του.

Και εγώ ξέρω άτομα που έχουν πάει από το router τους κτλ το SNR τους στο 3, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το κάνω στη δικιά μου γραμμή αυτό όμως...  :Razz: 

ΥΓ2: Θα μπορούσες να ήσουν στα 12.000 και να είχες και 1 disconnect τη μέρα, πράγμα που θα έδειχνε ότι η γραμμή σου σίγουρα δεν τραβάει όπως παλιά  :Razz:  - Αφού τώρα φαίνεται σταθερή, πειραματίσου και βρες που θες να την πας μόνος σου  :Wink:

----------


## antreas9

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω video του youtube μέσα από το facebook. Για να το δω πρέπει να πατήσω το link που σε παραπέμπει στο youtube και να το δω από εκεί.


αυτο το παθαίνω και εγω, και ελεγα ότι είμαι ο μοόνος!!

Επίσης, παρότι εχω φαει υποβαθμιση ταχυτητας απο 11+ σε 8+, εχω τουλάχιστον 1 disconnect την ημέρα, χωρίς πειραγμένο snr...

----------


## Sebu

> Μπορείς, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, να κάνεις "override" το προφίλ που σε έχουν αν αλλάξεις το SNR σου. Θα μπορούσες να το βάλεις στο 11 ή 10 ας πούμε και να δεις αν θα έχεις σταθερότητα ή όχι.
> 
> Βέβαια, ούτε ο πρώτος θα είσαι ούτε ο τελευταίος που έχασε ταχύτητα από τη γραμμή του, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις την τύχη σου! 
> 
> ΥΓ: Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει ότι για την net one και τον κάθε isp ο ονομαστικός συγχρονισμός δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Πολύ περισσότερο θα "μισούσαν" κάποιον με γραμμή φερ' ειπείν στα 6.000 που θα την χρησιμοποιούσε 100% 24/7, παρά κάποιον με γραμμή π.χ. 22.000 που θα τη χρησιμοποιούσε 100% μια φορά τη βδομάδα. Ο γενικός κανόνας όμως πάντα είναι 'σταθερότητα > απόλυτοι αριθμοί', εκτός αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει πειράματα μόνος του.
> 
> Και εγώ ξέρω άτομα που έχουν πάει από το router τους κτλ το SNR τους στο 3, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα το κάνω στη δικιά μου γραμμή αυτό όμως... 
> 
> ΥΓ2: Θα μπορούσες να ήσουν στα 12.000 και να είχες και 1 disconnect τη μέρα, πράγμα που θα έδειχνε ότι η γραμμή σου σίγουρα δεν τραβάει όπως παλιά  - Αφού τώρα φαίνεται σταθερή, πειραματίσου και βρες που θες να την πας μόνος σου


To θεμα ειναι αν ειναι "κλειδωμενη" απο τη Νετονε στα 12.000/700 εγω οτι snr και να αλλαξω δεν προκειται να πετυχω τιποτα.

Επιπλέον η "συμφωνία" την περασμένη Παρασκευή πριν 11 ημέρες ήταν σας υποβαθμιζουμε για 2-3 ημέρες να ελέγξουμε τη γραμμη και μετα θα επικοινωνησουμε μαζι σας. Εγω ακομα περιμενω την επικοινωνια  :Whistle: 

Θα παρω κανα τηλεφωνο το απογευμα μολις γυρισω απο τη δουλεια να δω τι γινεται με αυτη την περιπτωση.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> To θεμα ειναι αν ειναι "κλειδωμενη" απο τη Νετονε στα 12.000/700 εγω οτι snr και να αλλαξω δεν προκειται να πετυχω τιποτα.


Αν το πειράξεις απ το my. αλλάζεις προφίλ. Οπότε ότι "κλείδωμα" και να σου κάνανε, βγαίνει.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Και τι σημαινει αυτο??? Να τους βγαλω και λαδι κιολας??? 
> 
> Με μια γραμμη στα 16/1 το 95% των 3 χρονων που ειμαι στη ΝετΟνε, να πω τωρα ευχαριστω και μη χειροτερα που ειμαι υποβαθμισμενος στα 12.000/700 αλλα σταθερος για 7 ημερες??? 
> 
> Εκει θα καταληξουμε, να επιβραβευουμε το μη χειρον βελτιστο???


δεν λεω να τους βγαλεις λαδι, ή οτιδηποτε.
απλά εγω προτιμώ τη σταθεροτητα στη γραμμη μου απο 2mbps.

παρτους κι εσυ ενα τηλεφωνο και υπενθυμισε τους το.
ρωτα αν αλλαξανε κατι, αν εχει προβλημα ο βροχος,
πες τους οτι σε ξεχάσανε κιολας.

----------


## dracula

Τι να πω κι εγώ... Δείτε εδώ χάλια...



Το profiling, του profiling, ω profiling! Μεγάλη απογοήτευση...

----------


## prodromosfan

dracula, το ενδεχομενο της μετακομισης εχει υποπεσει στην αντιληψή σου;
κουραγιο.

----------


## dracula

Της μετακόμισης; Ναι...

Αλλά σε άλλο πάροχο...

----------


## harris

Η γραμμή σου είναι προφανές ότι έχει κάποιο μεγάλο πρόβλημα... Έχεις ελέγξει το δικό σου άκρο να δεις ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ;

----------


## dracula

Το έχω ελέγξει... έχω κάνει ότι θα μπορούσα να κάνω. Δεν είναι τωρινό το πρόβλημα, αλλά το να προσπαθούμε να δούμε τι φταίει κατεβάζοντας την ταχύτητα (η γραμμή μέχρι το μεσημέρι συγχρόνιζε στα 783/7000) δεν είναι λύση.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=392425

και

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=398727

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έκλεισες ραντεβού για συνεργείο ή όχι?

----------


## apok

Ρε σεις κανας απο Γαλατσι υπάρχει εδώ;;;!!;;;

----------


## dracula

> Έκλεισες ραντεβού για συνεργείο ή όχι?


Το τεχνικό τμήμα μου είπε ότι 'παρακολουθούμε τη γραμμή σας' και 'θα επικοινωνήσουμε κάποια στιγμή' χωρίς να μου προσδιορίζει πότε.

Ούτε σε ένα τέρμινο, ούτε σε τρία τέρμινα.
Σε δύο...

 :Sad:

----------


## Banditgr

> Τι να πω κι εγώ... Δείτε εδώ χάλια...
> 
> 
> 
> Το profiling, του profiling, ω profiling! Μεγάλη απογοήτευση...


Βλέπω το 26 SNR και μου έχει φύγει η...μασέλα. Μα καλά γιατί έτσι, ΤΟΣΟ μεγάλο πρόβλημα είχες με αποσυνδέσεις ? Γνώμη μου και εμένα είναι ότι κάτι άλλο φταίει και το κακό είναι ότι αν τελικά φταίει ο βρόγχος ενδεχομένως να μη δεις βελτίωση ούτε σε άλλο provider.

----------


## dracula

> Βλέπω το 26 SNR και μου έχει φύγει η...μασέλα. Μα καλά γιατί έτσι, ΤΟΣΟ μεγάλο πρόβλημα είχες με αποσυνδέσεις ? Γνώμη μου και εμένα είναι ότι κάτι άλλο φταίει και το κακό είναι ότι αν τελικά φταίει ο βρόγχος ενδεχομένως να μη δεις βελτίωση ούτε σε άλλο provider.


Καλά, προβλέπω να πιάνει και κανένα 30άρι και να πιάνω ταχύτητα PSTN (κακής ποιότητας μάλιστα). Κρίμα που πήγα Πυροβολικό και όχι διαβιβάσεις για να ρίξω καλωδιάκι μόνος μου!

Αυτή τη στιγμή το Δημοτικό Free WiFi στο Χαϊδάρι μου δείχνει βίντεο στο youtube καλύτερα από τη δική μου γραμμή! 

Πάντως, ειλικρινά, μου έρχεται να ζητήσω να μην ελέγξουν τη γραμμή... με τέτοιο dl καλύτερα αποσυνδέσεις...

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλά, προβλέπω να πιάνει και κανένα 30άρι και να πιάνω ταχύτητα PSTN (κακής ποιότητας μάλιστα). Κρίμα που πήγα Πυροβολικό και όχι διαβιβάσεις για να ρίξω καλωδιάκι μόνος μου!
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή το Δημοτικό Free WiFi στο Χαϊδάρι μου δείχνει βίντεο στο youtube καλύτερα από τη δική μου γραμμή! 
> 
> Πάντως, ειλικρινά, μου έρχεται να ζητήσω να μην ελέγξουν τη γραμμή... με τέτοιο dl καλύτερα αποσυνδέσεις...


Άνοιξε ένα θέμα στο netone support, αν μη τι άλλο θα σου απαντήσουν για την πορεία της βλάβης ως τώρα κτλ. Προφανώς το να μείνεις σε αυτό το προφίλ δεν είναι λύση, θεωρώ ότι σε έβαλαν εκεί για να μείνει σταθερή η υπηρεσία σου μέχρι να τη φτιάξουν.

----------


## harris

> Άνοιξε ένα θέμα στο netone support, αν μη τι άλλο θα σου απαντήσουν για την πορεία της βλάβης ως τώρα κτλ. Προφανώς το να μείνεις σε αυτό το προφίλ δεν είναι λύση, θεωρώ ότι σε έβαλαν εκεί για να μείνει σταθερή η υπηρεσία σου μέχρι να τη φτιάξουν.


Έχει ήδη ανοιχτό θέμα ο άνθρωπος  :What..?:

----------


## Sovjohn

Γράψε λάθος, δεν το είδα ντε  :Razz: ...Τότε θα του απαντήσουν εκεί.

----------


## harris

> Γράψε λάθος, δεν το είδα ντε ...Τότε θα του απαντήσουν εκεί.


To θέμα δεν είναι να του απαντήσουν, αλλά να του λύσουν την καλωδιακή βλάβη που έχει... Κοινώς ΤΙ θα του απαντήσουν  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

<Forthnet mode>

Ταπεινέ συνδρομητάκο, και νομίζεις ΕΣΥ ότι ορίζεις τι ταχύτητα θα συνδέεσαι??? Mwahahahahah... Welcome to hell!

</Forthnet mode>

Υποθέτω πάντως ότι κάτι τέτοιο  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

ε όχι να καταντησουμε και f :Censored: net 
(έχω υποσχεθεί να μην λερώνω το στόμα/πληκτρολογιο μου)

----------


## Cacofonix

Η ταχύτητά μου από 10Mbs έχει πέσει στα 8Mbps...

----------


## dimpard

και σε μένα, από 16,5 (σταθερά από τότε που η Netone μας πήγε στα έως 24) στα 158bps, εδώ και 2 μήνες.
Τυχαίο?   ...δεν νομίζω.

........Auto merged post: dimpard πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και σε μένα, από 16,5 (σταθερά από τότε που η Netone μας πήγε στα έως 24) στα 15Μbps εδώ και 2 μήνες.
Τυχαίο?   ...δεν νομίζω.

----------


## Netone1

Καλησπέρα σας,

Επειδή αρχίζουν και ακούγονται πληροφορίες "γκρίζων συμπερασμάτων", θα ήθελα να σας τονίσω κάτι, για το οποίο είμαι κάθετος και κατηγορηματικός:

Η Net One δεν έχει προβεί σε κάποια αλλαγή configuration / firmware ή σε αλλαγή ρυθμίσεων τέτοια, η οποία θα μπορούσε να έχει επηρεάσει τις ταχύτητες σας στο θέμα συγχρονισμού γραμμής. Όπως έχω γράψει και παλαιότερα, δεν υπάρχει λόγος ούτε αιτία στο να υποχρεώσουμε κάτι τέτοιο.

Κατά τα άλλα, για οτιδήποτε άλλο προκύψει γενικότερα, θα σας ενημερώσουμε. Βρισκόμαστε σε μια περίοδο "αναμονής" διάφορων εξελίξεων, άλλωστε.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Netone1

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> Τυχαίο?   ...δεν νομίζω.


Αν και δόθηκε επίσημη απάντηση για αυτό που έθεσες, σκεφτόμουν το σενάριο να δει κάποιος στο modem του συγχρονισμό downstream:


 :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν και δόθηκε επίσημη απάντηση για αυτό που έθεσες, σκεφτόμουν το σενάριο να δει κάποιος στο modem του συγχρονισμό downstream:


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:   :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## dimpard

@psyxakias, διάβασα το πολύ καλό post σου και λέω δεν ρίχνω μια ματιά ξανά στον συγχρονισμό??
Και βλέπω αυτό:



Δηλαδή άλλα 2 Mbs πιο κάτω.
Αν, κοιτάξεις και το uptime είναι εδώ και 11 -περίπου- ώρες, δηλαδή λίγο μετά από το post του Netone1, που μιλάει για "_πληροφορίες "γκρίζων συμπερασμάτων_""

Τα γεγονότα είναι "γκρίζα" και όχι τα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## Netone1

Καλημέρα σας,

Το Downstream SNR σας είναι 10,5 - Αυτό το έχετε κάνει εσείς από το SNR tool, ή έχει συμβεί μόνο του? Επίσης, αν κάνετε restart το ST780 σας, η ταχύτητα διαφοροποιείται προς το καλύτερο? Θα μπορούσε να απέκτησε η γραμμή σας πρόβλημα με Loss of Signal ή αντίστοιχη αιτία μείωσης της ταχύτητας. Θα πρότεινα να ανοίξετε ένα θέμα στο support forum.

Φιλικά,

Netone1

----------


## Dark-Side

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν και δόθηκε επίσημη απάντηση για αυτό που έθεσες, σκεφτόμουν το σενάριο να δει κάποιος στο modem του συγχρονισμό downstream:


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Chair:  :Chair:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πωωωωωω, βλακειες :Razz: .Δεν εχουμε παλμό εδώ,όλο ξενερωτα θεματα συζηταμε.Αντε ν'αναψουν λίγο τα αιματα,να πλακωθουμε,κάτι βρε αδερφε.Αμα κοιταξετε τα τοπικ του subforum της  NetOne θα δειτε τελευταιο "σοβαρο" τοπικ (να πεσει λίγο trollαρισμα,ένα flamewar,κάτι,οτιδηποτε) κανα 10ημερο πίσω (πλην του ιδιοκτησιακου).Ενώ στο  subforum της Forthnet την εχουν καταβρει.Τους ζηλευω ,πφφφφφφ...

----------


## psyxakias

Είμαστε όντως ξενέρα. Εμένα η γραμμή πάει αρκετά καλά, δεν έχω προβλήματα τηλεφωνίας & Internet (και μάλιστα τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες, τρώει crash test καθημερινά λόγω δουλειάς), παρά μόνο ένα restart στο modem το περασμένο Σάββατο (ίσως να έκαναν τίποτα εργασίες). Το μόνο μου παράπονο είναι ο πιο χαμηλός συγχρονισμός, σε σχέση με ΟΤΕ & Forthnet, που ζηλεύω διότι εδώ η Forthnet έφτιαξε ακόμα και το gap που είχα και άνετα θα 20αριζα αντί για 14 Mbit/s που είμαι στην NetOne. Βέβαια από την άλλη, τι να το έκανα να 20αριζα στην Forthnet με <0.3 MB/sec ταχύτητες.

Οι "απέναντι" πάντως δίνουν ρεσιτάλ και ζηλεύω και εγώ που δεν συμμετέχω ενεργά  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

*Net One:*


*
Forthnet:*




...Έχετε δίκιο, θα παρακολουθώ (και) εγώ πιο τακτικά το forum της forthnet...  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Είμαστε όντως ξενέρα. 
> 
> παρά μόνο ένα restart στο modem το περασμένο Σάββατο (ίσως να έκαναν τίποτα εργασίες).


Η απολυτη ξενέρα μιλάμε, 

και σε σενα το σαββατο;  :Thinking: 
κατι οντως κανανε.

----------


## psyxakias

@Sovjohn, με βάζεις σε σκέψεις ακύρωσης αν θεωρούμαι μία από αυτές τις κλώσες που πίνω το καφεδάκι μου. Τουλάχιστον να είμαι η μεσαία, να αναδικνύεται το μακρύ μαλλί μου, που είναι και χαριτωμένη.  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Εμένα πριν από λίγο έχασε την ΙΡ και επανήλθε μετά από manual restart. Απαράδεκτο κύριοι...  :Very angry:   :Crazy:   :Razz:

----------


## liakjim

Mode "γλυψιματος" ΟΝ:

Επειδη ξερω οτι τα NetoneX παιδια διαβαζουν εδω μεσα θα ηθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ που εχουν καταφερει  να με απαλλαξουν απο ενα αγχος που λεγεται "Παροχη τηλεφωνιας - ιντερνετ'' εδω και τοσα χρόνια. Ευχαριστω παιδια.  :Respekt: 

Mode "γλυψιματος" ΟFF :Razz:

----------


## Banditgr

Τι να πω και εγώ ρε παιδιά που πριν από κάποιες μέρες έχασα εντελώς τον συγχρονισμό και παίρνω οργισμένος τηλέφωνο στο support μόνο και μόνο για να μάθω ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ (και όχι η NetOne) που εκτελεί...εργασίες στις γραμμές για κανα 2ωρο. Και είχα χαρεί, λέω "επιτέλους ένα πρόβλημα !" αλλά δυστυχώς τσάμπα πήγε η χαρά  :Razz:  Έκτοτε δεν έχω ούτε ένα disconnect, τα pings είναι απίστευτα, το download μετά την αναβάθμιση του bandwidth της ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑΣ, τερματίζει τη γραμμή. Απαράδεκτα πράγματα δηλαδή  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Αυτή ειναι η ΝετΟνε εδω και κανα μηνα.

Αποφασισε δλδ η γραμμη απο μονη της πριν κλεισει 3 χρονια να δουλευει σε αυτα τα χαλια και η ΝετΟνε πλεον ισχυριζεται οτι c'est la vie και δεν μπορει να γινει τιποτα, συμβαινουν αυτα, να αποδεχτω τη γραμμη ετσι!!!!!!!

Οχι σαν την 2η εικονα του Sovjohn θα γινει η ΝετΟνε. Την τελευταια σκηνη στο Ραμπο 4 την εχετε δει  :Whistle:  ?????

----------


## psyxakias

Τελικά την ματιάσαμε. Από τις 22:05 είμαι χωρίς Internet (και τηλέφωνο προφανώς), λόγω προβλήματος στο DSLAM. Συγχρονίζει αλλά δεν παίρνει IP, ούτε μετά από modem reset και είναι ενήμεροι για το πρόβλημα. Σπάσιμο να μην έχεις και τηλέφωνο πάντως, τα άσχημα του VoIP.

Το χειρότερο είναι ότι απόψε στις 22:10 προέκυψε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη δουλειά και χρειάστηκα το Internet, για 1η φορά μετά από 1.5-2 μήνες, αλλά την παλεύω κουτσά-στραβά με το mobile internet της Vodafone (η απόδοσή του αυτή τη στιγμή: 2 Mbit/s down & 30 Kbit/s up). Στο τέλος θα πιστέψω και εγώ στο νόμο του murphy  :Laughing: 

Vodafone speedtest:



ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να επανέλθει ως το πρωί και δυστυχώς ήδη μου περνάνε σκέψεις για επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SfH

> Τελικά την ματιάσαμε. Από τις 22:05 είμαι χωρίς Internet (και τηλέφωνο προφανώς), λόγω προβλήματος στο DSLAM. Συγχρονίζει αλλά δεν παίρνει IP, ούτε μετά από modem reset και είναι ενήμεροι για το πρόβλημα. Σπάσιμο να μην έχεις και τηλέφωνο πάντως, τα άσχημα του VoIP.
> 
> Το χειρότερο είναι ότι απόψε στις 22:10 προέκυψε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη δουλειά και χρειάστηκα το Internet, για 1η φορά μετά από 1.5-2 μήνες, αλλά την παλεύω κουτσά-στραβά με το mobile internet της Vodafone (η απόδοσή του αυτή τη στιγμή: 2 Mbit/s down & 30 Kbit/s up). Στο τέλος θα πιστέψω και εγώ στο νόμο του murphy 
> 
> Vodafone speedtest:
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να επανέλθει ως το πρωί και δυστυχώς ήδη μου περνάνε σκέψεις για επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ


Μια από τα ίδια @ Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια.

----------


## prodromosfan

Off Topic


		φτου-φτου-φτου-φτου-φτου
(σηκωνομαστε φερνουμε μια γυρα)
ξανακαθόμαστε.

ρε ανθρωπε εισαι πολύ γκαντεμης.


φτου-φτου-φτου
μακρια απο μας

----------


## psyxakias

> Μια από τα ίδια @ Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια.


Οι δύο γκαντέμιδες. Το δικό μου (Πατήσια) και το δικό σου (Ν. Φιλαδέλφεια) είναι αυτά που έχουν το πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον απ'ότι ξέρω  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Που να σας πω και την τοπολογία μου, για να είμαι online με 3G+  :Crazy: 

USB Stick κρεμασμένο στη βεράντα =>
  επέκταση USB 10μ στο laptop στο παράθυρο =>
  Connection sharing από το laptop & σύνδεση WiFi μεταξύ laptop και router (για να μην έχω ethernet καλώδιο από το παράθυρο στο γραφείο) =>
  Internet στα PC του LAN με gateway το laptop  :Razz: 

ΥΓ. Το speedtest ήταν απευθείας από το laptop.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Τελικά την ματιάσαμε. Από τις 22:05 είμαι χωρίς Internet (και τηλέφωνο προφανώς), λόγω προβλήματος στο DSLAM. Συγχρονίζει αλλά δεν παίρνει IP, ούτε μετά από modem reset και είναι ενήμεροι για το πρόβλημα. Σπάσιμο να μην έχεις και τηλέφωνο πάντως, τα άσχημα του VoIP.
> 
> Το χειρότερο είναι ότι απόψε στις 22:10 προέκυψε σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη δουλειά και χρειάστηκα το Internet, για 1η φορά μετά από 1.5-2 μήνες, αλλά την παλεύω κουτσά-στραβά με το mobile internet της Vodafone (η απόδοσή του αυτή τη στιγμή: 2 Mbit/s down & 30 Kbit/s up). Στο τέλος θα πιστέψω και εγώ στο νόμο του murphy 
> 
> Vodafone speedtest:
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Ελπίζω να επανέλθει ως το πρωί και δυστυχώς ήδη μου περνάνε σκέψεις για επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ


Αν σε παρηγορεί, δεν πέφτουν κάθε βδομάδα τα DSLAM  :Razz:  τώρα από κει και πέρα, προφανώς αν το κάρμα σου / το τσι σου / το ζεν σου, κτλ κτλ, προκαλέσει περαιτέρω περιστατικά, ναι ΟΚ - πήγαινε στη forthnet μπας και κλείσει και ηρεμήσει το ελληνικό internet!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Banditgr

> ...τώρα από κει και πέρα, προφανώς αν το κάρμα σου / το τσι σου / το ζεν σου, κτλ κτλ...


 :Whip:  :Whip:  :Whip:  :ROFL:

----------


## Cacofonix

Δε χαίρεσαι που είσαι επίτημος πρόεδρος;

----------


## psyxakias

Επανήλθε στις 00:42, οπότε συνολικό downtime 2.5 ώρες (22:05-00:42). ΟΚ θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα, αλλά συνεχίζω να είμαι επιφυλακτικός προβληματισμένος.

----------


## prodromosfan

παντως χτες αφοτου διαβασα αυτο το μηνυμα, 
ειχα πολυ αργες ταχυτητες .

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic






> Αν σε παρηγορεί, δεν πέφτουν κάθε βδομάδα τα DSLAM  τώρα από κει και πέρα, προφανώς αν το κάρμα σου / το τσι σου / το ζεν σου, κτλ κτλ, προκαλέσει περαιτέρω περιστατικά, ναι ΟΚ - πήγαινε στη forthnet μπας και κλείσει και ηρεμήσει το ελληνικό internet!


Πέρασε και από εκεί, αλλά δε την άγγιξε  :Razz:

----------


## apok

Αει να δούμε.. κατατεθημένη αίτηση στις 22/06. Να δουμε ποσο θα κανει να ενεργοποιηθεί  :Smile: 

( απο google earth είδα ότι, σε ευθεία, ειμαι 1.1klm αποσταση απο το Dslam Γαλατσίου ).


Ψυχάκια αν κατέβεις για πολιτικος θα σε ψηφισω ρε φιλε  :Very Happy:

----------


## cmaniac

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Πέρασε και από εκεί, αλλά δε την άγγιξε


Μηπως η forthnet τον αγγιξε?  :Razz:

----------


## antreas9

γαμώτο, εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες, η σύνδεσή μου έχει περισσότερα disconnect και από το μυαλό της τζούλιας!
Ειδικά αν ανοίξω κανα τορρεντ, κρασαρει τόσο γρήγορα όσο η τζούλια, αν τη ρωτήσει τι ειναι ΔΝΤ , και της αποκλείσεις να βάλει ενδιαμεσα τα γραμματα "ΔοΝηΤης"...

Αλλά μια που θα μετακομίσω σε 3-4 μήνες, δεν αλλαζω παροχο τώρα...
Αν μεχρι τότε στρώσει, τότε και στο επόμενο σπίτι, θα συνεχίσω με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, αλλιώς....στο ψάξιμο...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Είχα ίδιο πρόβλημα για 1,5-2 μερες το οποίο και έλυσα με αύξηση του SNR .

----------


## antreas9

τωρα ξεκινησα να κατεβασω και κάτι από ραπιντ....εχω ταχύτητα...εξωφρενική! από 1,1 εχει πεσει σε 250....

----------


## psyxakias

Πάντως το τελευταίο διάστημα που κάνω καθημερινή χρήση (άνω των 8 ωρών, κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας) στη σύνδεση και την τηλεφωνία της NetOne, είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος. Συγχρονίζω στα 16 Mbit/s ύστερα από μια διακοπή (SNR στο 5.5 αντί για 6), ελάχιστα errors, χωρίς προβλήματα τηλεφωνίας και σταθερή ταχύτητα στα 1.7 MB/sec (με μόλις 2 το πολύ 3 tcp connections) από ξένα sites στυλ rapidshare.

----------


## Banditgr

> Πάντως το τελευταίο διάστημα που κάνω καθημερινή χρήση (άνω των 8 ωρών, κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας) στη σύνδεση και την τηλεφωνία της NetOne, είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος. Συγχρονίζω στα 16 Mbit/s ύστερα από μια διακοπή (SNR στο 5.5 αντί για 6), ελάχιστα errors, χωρίς προβλήματα τηλεφωνίας και σταθερή ταχύτητα στα 1.7 MB/sec (με μόλις 2 το πολύ 3 tcp connections) από ξένα sites στυλ rapidshare.


Δεν μας κάνει εντύπωση. Άκουσα έκαναν 3 ευχέλαια στα γραφεία  :Bless: , 8 αγιασμούς  :Bless:  και 2-3 εξορκισμούς  :Crazy: .

----------


## apok

Σημερα το πρωί ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ και μπορώ να πω οτι ειμαι πολυ ικανοποιημένος απο τους χρονους παράδοσης - ενεργοποιησης της γραμμής καθώς και απο την αποδοση της.

Πριν λιγο έκανα ένα download και 900άρισα και πιστεύω οτι αν ήταν λιγο πιο μεγαλο το αρχειο θα χιλιάριζα για πλακα  :Worthy: 

και ενα printscreen

----------


## antonis556

Αν ισχυουν τα νουμερα που εχεις στο προφιλ σου , εχεις χαμηλο συγχρονισμο για 18 att . Δοκιμασες να κατεβασεις το SNR ?

----------


## prodromosfan

τελικα πιανεις καλη ταχυτητα όπως ηλπιζες ή εκατσε καμια στραβη;

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ και κανά τέταρτο παρατηρώ πρόβλημα packetloss (5-40% αναλόγως τον προορισμό) στη διασύνδεση Seabone (NetOne's upstream) με άλλους παρόχους (πχ Tiscali, Cogent, Level3). Με αποτέλεσμα κάποια διεθνή sites να έχουν πρόβλημα ενώ τα ελληνικά (πχ www.otenet.gr) είναι ΟΚ, το παρατηρεί κανείς άλλος; Ενδεικτικά με το ADSLgr έχω 40% packetloss που ξεκινά μεταξύ ge3-0.franco32.fra.seabone.net & te0-1-0-4.ccr21.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 8 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Θα κάνω ένα restart το modem διότι έχω την υποψία ότι μπορεί να ευθύνεται αυτό και να μου "μπουκώνει" τα traceroutes διότι είδα 1-5% packetloss ακόμα και στο 3ο hop, που δε δικαιολογείται.

----------


## psyxakias

Ακόμα και μετά το modem restart (150" booting time, το άτιμο  :Razz: ), έχω packetloss με εξωτερικό (λιγότερο από πριν) και 0% με εσωτερικό, και πάει κάπως πιο γρήγορα τώρα. Για κάποιο λόγο νομίζω ότι φταίει κάτι από μένα (modem, γραμμή, PC). Θα το μελετήσω περαιτέρω...

----------


## psyxakias

Έτρεξα και το QSpeedtest (όλα οκ φαίνονται): 
*Spoiler:*




Report created by  QSpeedTest r41 - Download - Discuss  Hostlist used  201007201336 by Someonefromhell, v0.45 Test date and time  21/07/2010 12:11:08  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores ISP & WAN IP  NET ONE SA - 77.83.xxx.xxx  BBRAS  77.83.12.253 ISP network  [Coming soon!]  Network advertised via  [Coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  163.391 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  105 / 105      *Avg. latency*  *136.47 msec* Each download ran for  10 sec  *Max. bandwidth*  *11.84 Mbps or 1.48 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  20.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A OTE  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  36.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Vodafone  127.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  147.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  147.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *632.00 msec*    *Group average*  *52.67 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  38.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  56.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  61.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cachefly  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  73.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B OVH  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  79.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C MIX  79.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C PANAP  83.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C LINX  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Level 3 Germany  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  84.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C PCCW Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Google CDN  87.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C DE-CIX  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Google CDN  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  95.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Serverloft Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  103.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NTT Communications UK  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  106.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C GEANT UK  107.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  118.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  119.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  122.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  128.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  149.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  158.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  159.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D British Telecom UK  166.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  167.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  170.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AT&T US  175.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  176.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Savvis US  194.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  195.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  197.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  201.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  201.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E The Planet US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Rackspace US  214.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E XO Communications US  219.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E AboveNet US  238.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  320.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  338.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  357.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  367.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  375.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  404.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Optus Australia  412.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  426.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11565.00 msec*    *Group average*  *158.42 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Gameservers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  53.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  78.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  82.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  85.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  85.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  93.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  95.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  105.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NGI Italy  112.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  112.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  161.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  212.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Valve US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2132.00 msec*    *Group average*  *106.60 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*










Όντως κάτι άλλο φταίει πάντως, το πρόβλημα με τα sites φτιάχτηκε και παίζουν ΟΚ αλλά τα "περίεργα" αποτελέσματα latency συνεχίζουν. Τρέχω ping -w 1000 -t www.adslgr.com και δε βγάζει packetloss, μόλις τρέξω το pingplotter σε 1 site, το ping αρχίζει τα request timeout άρα μπουκώνει κάπου τα ICMPs. Δεν το έκανε ως τώρα για να κατηγορήσω το modem, αλλά you never know.

Anyway πρακτικά όλα ΟΚ είναι τώρα, απλά συνεχίζω να έχω "περίεργα" αποτελέσματα στα traceroutes.

----------


## psyxakias

Σήμερα αντιμετώπισα άλλο ένα πρόβλημα στη τηλεφωνία: "Λυπάμαι, ο αριθμός που καλέσατε δεν είναι προσβάσιμος". Φυσικά δεν φταίει η NetOne αλλά κάποιος που δε πλήρωσε 2 λογαριασμούς σερί  :Whistle:

----------


## prodromosfan

ποιος δεν ειχε πληρωσει το λογαριασμο εσυ ή ο αλλος;

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ δεν τον έχω πληρώσει, φραγή εξερχομένων στην ουσία έγινε. Έλαβα ένα λογαριασμό (μηνιαίο) που δε ξέχασα να πληρώσω, και ο 2ος για κάποιο λόγο δεν ήρθε (χάθηκε? δε ξέρω) αλλά βλέπω ότι υπάρχει στο e-billing. Οπότε αφού πέρασαν και 20 μέρες από την λήξη του 2ου, το έκοψαν. Από τη μία είχα συνηθίσει που του ΟΤΕ είναι 2μηνος, από την άλλη που δεν διακόπτει για ποσά κάτω των €100 και πριν γίνει διακοπή σε ενημερώνει τηλεφωνικά με αυτόματο μήνυμα... και δε περίμενα την διακοπή.  :Laughing: 

Το καλό είναι ότι μπορώ να τυπώσω αντίγραφό του (με τα ψηφία ταχυπληρωμής κτλ) από το e-bill και να τον πληρώσω κανονικά στο ταχυδρομείο. Μακάρι να είχαν παρόμοιο online σύστημα και οι άλλες εταιρείες (βλέπε ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, κτλ).

----------


## prodromosfan

ανα διμηνο στελνουν λογαριασμους (ανα ζυγο μηνα με πληρωμη τελος επομένου (μονού))
αν συνδεθεις μονό μηνα στελνουν και τοτε για να μη σου φαινονται πολλά οταν πληρώσεις***
(γιατι εχει και το τελος ενεργοποιησης εκτος απο τα τελη χρησης)

*κατι που εκανε πχ. ο ΟΤΕ  και ποσταρανε καποιοι "γιατι μου ηρθε τοσο πολυ ο λογαριασμος".

Το my.netone.gr είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ χρησιμο και να φανταστεις δεν δουλευουν ολα τα features.
Κριμα που δεν το εχουν αλλοι.

----------


## psyxakias

Α μάλιστα, thanks για την διευκρίνιση.

----------


## Banditgr

Δεν στέλνουν πάντα ανά ζυγό μήνα, αν θυμάμαι σωστά εμένα μου στέλνουν ανά μονό μιας και συνδέθηκα μονό (τέλη Μαίου πέρυσι συγκεκριμένα).

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Το my.netone.gr είναι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ χρησιμο και να φανταστεις δεν δουλευουν ολα τα features.
> Κριμα που δεν το εχουν αλλοι.


Ο karavagos κάπου είχε πετάξει σ ένα μήνυμα ένα απ τα δικά του τα μυστήρια που άφηνε να εννοηθεί κάτι για τη forthnet κι ένα τέτοιο portal αν θυμάμαι καλά.  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δεν στέλνουν πάντα ανά ζυγό μήνα, αν θυμάμαι σωστά εμένα μου στέλνουν ανά μονό μιας και συνδέθηκα μονό (τέλη Μαίου πέρυσι συγκεκριμένα).








> Ο karavagos κάπου είχε πετάξει σ ένα μήνυμα ένα απ τα δικά του τα μυστήρια που άφηνε να εννοηθεί κάτι για τη forthnet κι ένα τέτοιο portal αν θυμάμαι καλά.




Off Topic


		θα την πω την κακια μου  :Evil: 
ας κοιταξει να φτιαξει πρωτα το δικτυο της και τα λινκ που ανεβοκατεβαινουν
λες και ενα μωρο παιζει με τους διακοπτες
και μετα βλέπουμε.

αλλωστε εχουν δειξει οτι δεν ειναι user-friendly oriented εταιρία.

----------


## ariadgr

> Το καλό είναι ότι μπορώ να τυπώσω αντίγραφό του (με τα ψηφία ταχυπληρωμής κτλ) από το e-bill *και να τον πληρώσω κανονικά στο ταχυδρομείο*. Μακάρι να είχαν παρόμοιο online σύστημα και οι άλλες εταιρείες (βλέπε ΔΕΗ, ΕΥΔΑΠ, κτλ).


e-banking? easypay.gr?  :Thinking:

----------


## Banditgr

> 


Δεν ισχύει για όλους απ' ότι φαίνεται  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

> e-banking? easypay.gr?


Το σκέφτηκα, πιστωτική δε θέλω να μπλέξω στο easypay και e-banking δεν υποστηρίζει την τράπεζα που έχω. Το ταχυδρομείο είναι κοντά οπότε είναι εξίσου εύκολη λύση για μένα.

----------


## Sovjohn

Να έχεις υπ΄όψη σου ότι το ταχυδρομείο σαν τρόπος πληρωμής (ισχύει για όλες τις εταιρίες αυτό, όχι μόνο τη net one) είναι ο αργότερος απ' όλους, δηλαδή αν πληρώσεις π.χ. Δευτέρα περνάει 1 εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον πριν να έχει ενημέρωση για την πληρωμή η εταιρία.

Οπότε αν θέλεις να σου βγει η φραγή άμεσα πρέπει να στείλεις fax ή scanned email με την απόδειξη πληρωμής, ώστε να σου βγάλουν τη φραγή γρηγορότερα από βδομάδα. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τα ebanking κτλ βέβαια, απλά εκεί και να μη στείλεις τίποτα η πληρωμή μπορεί να φανεί κάπως γρηγορότερα (π.χ. 2-3 μέρες).

----------


## harris

> περνάει 1 εβδομάδα τουλάχιστον πριν να έχει ενημέρωση για την πληρωμή η εταιρία.
> 
> ...
> 
> η πληρωμή μπορεί να φανεί κάπως γρηγορότερα (π.χ. 2-3 μέρες).



*Spoiler:*




			Ελλάς Ελλήνοαλλοδαπών Χριστιανομουσουλμανοϊνδουιστοκαιλοιπών...  :Wall:

----------


## Banditgr

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς προσωπικά προτιμώ τις πάγιες εντολές πληρωμής. Όχι ότι δεν έχουν και αυτές ένα βαθμό "ρίσκου" ας πούμε, τουλάχιστον όμως δεν μπλέκεις με όμορφα "ιδρύματα" που ακούν στο όνομα ΕΛΤΑ κτλ  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Πλήρωσα σήμερα το λογαριασμό σε ΕΛΤΑ, τους έστειλα e-mail την απόδειξη και σε 25' είχε αρθεί η φραγή εξερχομένων.  :One thumb up:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πλήρωσα σήμερα το λογαριασμό σε ΕΛΤΑ, τους έστειλα e-mail την απόδειξη και σε 25' είχε αρθεί η φραγή εξερχομένων.


Πολύ γρήγορη αντίδραση.Μπράβο στη NetOne  :Smile:  .

Μπορεις να πληρωσεις λογαριασμους απευθειας και στα κεντρικα τους διπλα στο Υγεία?ετσι δεν ειναι?γιατι εμενα λήγει ο λογαριασμος στις 31/07,αλλά λείπω από Αθηνα από τις 10/07 και θα επιστρεψω στις 20/08 (λόγω ΕΜΠ  :Razz:  ),οπότε και δεν είχε ερθει ο λογαριασμος πριν να φυγω και θα φαινεται ληγμένος και απλήρωτος όταν θα φτασω  :Razz: .

Μπορώ να πληρωσω δλδ και ληγμενο λογαριασμο στα ΕΛΤΑ? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Πολύ γρήγορη αντίδραση.Μπράβο στη NetOne  .
> 
> Μπορεις να πληρωσεις λογαριασμους απευθειας και στα κεντρικα τους διπλα στο Υγεία?ετσι δεν ειναι?γιατι εμενα λήγει ο λογαριασμος στις 31/07,αλλά λείπω από Αθηνα από τις 10/07 και θα επιστρεψω στις 20/08 (λόγω ΕΜΠ  ),οπότε και δεν είχε ερθει ο λογαριασμος πριν να φυγω και θα φαινεται ληγμένος και απλήρωτος όταν θα φτασω .
> 
> Μπορώ να πληρωσω δλδ και ληγμενο λογαριασμο στα ΕΛΤΑ?


Καλά, δεν θα έχεις φραγή μέχρι να γυρίσεις  :Razz:  - Μπορείς να τον πληρώσεις και από web banking με λογαριασμό - ή από το easypay.gr με οποιαδήποτε πιστωτική ή χρεωστική κάρτα visa / mastercard...

Το θεωρώ πιο καλή λύση από το να πας στα γραφεία να τον πληρώσεις. Πάντως, αν θέλεις να το κάνεις αυτό (να περάσεις από τα γραφεία), πρέπει να πας στο Χαλάνδρι - Αγρινίου 3 και όχι στην Ερυθρού Σταυρού 5 δίπλα στο Υγεία, γιατί εκεί είναι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών & τεχνική διεύθυνση. Το λογιστήριο είναι στην Αγρινίου 3. Βέβαια τα 2 κτίρια, επειδή τα έχω δει, είναι κοντά μεταξύ τους, 500 μ. στην Κηφισίας απέχουν, απέναντι το ένα απ' το άλλο...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Καλά, δεν θα έχεις φραγή μέχρι να γυρίσεις  - Μπορείς να τον πληρώσεις και από web banking με λογαριασμό - ή από το easypay.gr με οποιαδήποτε πιστωτική ή χρεωστική κάρτα visa / mastercard...


Δεν εχω προσβαση στο mynetone οποτε δεν ξερω τα σχετικά νουμερα για την πληρωμη.




> Το θεωρώ πιο καλή λύση από το να πας στα γραφεία να τον πληρώσεις. Πάντως, αν θέλεις να το κάνεις αυτό (να περάσεις από τα γραφεία), πρέπει να πας στο Χαλάνδρι - Αγρινίου 3 και όχι στην Ερυθρού Σταυρού 5 δίπλα στο Υγεία, γιατί εκεί είναι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών & τεχνική διεύθυνση. Το λογιστήριο είναι στην Αγρινίου 3. Βέβαια τα 2 κτίρια, επειδή τα έχω δει, είναι κοντά μεταξύ τους, 500 μ. στην Κηφισίας απέχουν, απέναντι το ένα απ' το άλλο...


Α,μαλιστα,δε με βλεπω λοιπον να αποφευγω τη βολτα προς τα (πολύ  :Razz:  ) βόρεια.Λεπτομερειες του πώς πάω εκεί θα ψαξω μετά το 15υγουστο  :Razz:  .

Σε ευχαριστώ Sovjohn  :Smile: .

----------


## Sovjohn

> Δεν εχω προσβαση στο *mynetone* οποτε δεν ξερω τα σχετικά νουμερα για την πληρωμη.


Το http://my.netone.gr είναι προσβάσιμο μόνο από δίκτυο net one, αλλά το http://ebilling.netone.gr δεν είναι, ανοίγει απ' οτιδήποτε - άρα τα νούμερα μάλλον μπορεις να τα βρεις.

Αλλά ΟΚ, ας μην στο χαλάω, πήγαινε στα γραφεία να κάνεις και τη βόλτα σου  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Το http://my.netone.gr είναι προσβάσιμο μόνο από δίκτυο net one, αλλά το http://ebilling.netone.gr δεν είναι, ανοίγει απ' οτιδήποτε - άρα τα νούμερα μάλλον μπορεις να τα βρεις.


A, αυτό δεν το'ξερα. Ακομη μια χρησιμη πληροφορια από το  Sovjohn .




> Αλλά ΟΚ, ας μην στο χαλάω, πήγαινε στα γραφεία να κάνεις και τη βόλτα σου


Ναι ,λέω να κανω και τη βόλτα μου κει πάνου  :Smile: .

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εδώ σε ένα φίλο που ενεργοποιήθηκε πρόσφατα, είχαμε ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ προβλήματα με cold restarts (μιλάμε για ένα restart ανα μισάωρο).

Η λύση ήταν, να πάρω τους κωδικούς για internet/voice απ το παλιό configuration, να τραβήξω στο ST ένα firmware upgrade στην 7.4.4 καθώς και να κλείσω το Web Browsing Interception.

Φυσικά δε πέρασα το παλιό user.ini, απλά μετά το flashάρισμα του έκανα reset και πέρασα τους κωδικούς που είχα κρατήσει πριν.

Αυτή η διαδικασία φαίνεται να το έλυσε.

Η 7.4.4 φαίνεται να έχει καλύτερη απόδοση στο wireless..
Ίσως θα έπρεπε να ρίξουν μια ματιά απ τη NetOne στο κατά πόσο είναι δυνατή μια μετάβαση σ αυτό το firmware..

Για όσους θέλουν το firmware, το επισυνάπτω.

ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΚΛΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΟ CUSTOM FIRMWARE ΤΗΣ NETONE *ΟΠΟΤΕ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΟΦΗ*, ΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΕΠΑΓΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## prodromosfan

Μπορείτε σημερα να συνδεθειτε στο my.netone.gr;
ειτε αργει πολύ ή δεν συνδεεται καθόλου (δεν ανταποκρινεται ο σερβερ)

Edit: [ την αρχικη σελίδα την ανοιγει, οταν πατας για login εννοω ]

----------


## harris

> Μπορείτε σημερα να συνδεθειτε στο my.netone.gr;
> ειτε αργει πολύ ή δεν συνδεεται καθόλου (δεν ανταποκρινεται ο σερβερ)
> 
> Edit: [ την αρχικη σελίδα την ανοιγει, οταν πατας για login εννοω ]


Από χθες το απόγευμα έχει πρόβλημα  :Sad:

----------


## prodromosfan

ε ποσταρισε το ρε φιλε να το παρουνε χαμπαρι κιολας.

καθε μερα το χρησιμοποιω παντως και εχτες το μεσημέρι (14:00) δεν ειχε προβλημα.

----------


## harris

> ε ποσταρισε το ρε φιλε να το παρουνε χαμπαρι κιολας


Μη στεναχωριέσαι, το ξέρουνε ήδη, κι από το πρωί προσπαθούν να το επαναφέρουν  :Wink:

----------


## prodromosfan

άνοιξα θέμα στο support forum.  :Smile: 

δεν ηξερα οτι το κατήγγειλες.

----------


## 3lbereth

Αρνείται πεισματικά...

----------


## harris

> δεν ηξερα οτι το κατήγγειλες.


Δεν το κατήγγειλα κιόλας! Απλά τους ειδοποίησα μόλις το είδα χθες το απόγευμα  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

σε καποια φαση μπηκε το πρωί (11:00) αλλά το top logo δεν φορτωνε ούτε αμα πατουσα καποιο κουμπί απο το αριστερο μενου.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

αυτό θα πει γρήγορη ανταπόκριση.
 :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> αυτό θα πει γρήγορη ανταπόκριση.


Κι ό,τι ήθελα να στο πω  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## psyxakias

Όντως και σε εμένα δε λειτουργεί το my.netone.gr, και βρήκα το thread στο support forum (διότι βαριόμουν να πατήσω το link διότι ξέρω τι λαμόγια είστε και θέλετε να με hackάρετε!!), παραθέτω ολόκληρο το μήνυμα από το Netone Support forum:



> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Είμαστε ενήμεροι για το εν λόγω θέμα, έχει παρουσιαστεί κάποιο πρόβλημα στον login server που εξυπηρετεί τόσο το my.netone.gr όσο και το ebilling.netone.gr, και αναμένεται να υπάρξει αποκατάσταση του προβλήματος σύντομα.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση.
> 
> Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,
> 
> Netone1

----------


## Sebu

Ακομα down ειναι παντως. Και χθες βραδυ που δοκιμασα (πριν δω εδω οτι εχει προβλημα) και τωρα δεν μπαινει.

----------


## gg53

Ώρα 18.00 και ακόμα τίποτα

----------


## psyxakias

Αφού προέκυψε το πρόβλημα Πέμπτη απόγευμα (απ'ότι ειπώθηκε) και δεν φτιάχτηκε την Παρασκευή, λογικά θα φτιαχτεί από Δευτέρα. Αφού δεν επηρεάζει την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνίας & Internet, προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί αν χρειαστεί 1-2 μέρες ακόμα.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μετά από κανα 3-5λεπτο (είχα ξεχάσει το παράθυρο ανοιχτό), έκανε login από δω αλλά είναι τρομερά αργό.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Καλησπέρα, 
> από σήμερα το πρωί, έχει παρουσιαστεί αδυναμία πρόσβασης στη σελίδα διαχείρισης του λογαριασμού μας my.netone.gr.
> 
> Η σελίδα του login εμφανίζεται κανονικά, αλλά μολις εισάγω τα στοιχεία 
> (user/pass) παύει να ανταποκρίνεται ο σέρβερ.
> 
> Αν μπορείτε να το κοιτάξετε, ευχαριστώ.


_Εφτιαξε λέμε.  
_ :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> _Εφτιαξε λέμε.  
> _


Ναι, ε;  :Thinking: 

Εμένα εξακολουθεί να μην ανοίγει το ebilling  :Wall:

----------


## prodromosfan

το ebilling επειδη ανοιγει και απο άλλα δικτυα (εκτος netone ip) θα αργησουν να το φτιάξουν.

----------


## Sebu

Μα το ebilling βασικα θελουμε. Τα αλλα τι να τα κανουμε?

Εδω βγαζει μηνυμα λαθους

ORA-12541: TNS:no listener

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μα το ebilling βασικα θελουμε. *Τα αλλα τι να τα κανουμε?*


 :Confused:  :What..?:  :Blink: 
πλάκα κάνεις σιγουρα.

τα "αλλα" ειναι όλα τα λεφτά, 
όλα σε ενα συγκεντρωμενα ρυθμίσεις τηλεφωνίας και λιστες κλησεων 
εγω απο εκει τα χειριζομαι, 
το μπρελοκ με τους κωδικους δεν το χρησιμοποιώ.

το billing το κοιταω μονο οταν ειναι να ερθει λογαριασμος και αργεί.  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> πλάκα κάνεις σιγουρα.
> 
> τα "αλλα" ειναι όλα τα λεφτά, 
> όλα σε ενα συγκεντρωμενα ρυθμίσεις τηλεφωνίας και λιστες κλησεων 
> εγω απο εκει τα χειριζομαι, 
> το μπρελοκ με τους κωδικους δεν το χρησιμοποιώ.


Έτσι ακριβώς  :One thumb up: 




> το billing το κοιταω μονο οταν ειναι να ερθει λογαριασμος και αργεί.


Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ για να τυπώνω τους λογαριασμούς για να τους πληρώσω όταν μου το κόβουν  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Έχουμε και λέμε για το my.netone.gr:

Ρυθμήσεις SNR:



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<html><head>
<title>500 Internal Server Error</title>
</head><body>
<h1>Internal Server Error</h1>
<p>The server encountered an internal error or
misconfiguration and was unable to complete
your request.</p>
<p>Please contact the server administrator,
 sysadmin @ netone.Edit: [ γκρ  ]and inform them of the time the error occurred,
and anything you might have done that may have
caused the error.</p>
<p>More information about this error may be available
in the server error log.</p>
</body></html>
```

E-bill:
Blank page

----------


## Banditgr

Θα πήγαν διακοπές στη NetOne μου φαίνεται. Και εγώ χτες e-bill έβλεπα, αφού περίμενα αιώνες να ανοίξει η σελίδα  :Razz:

----------


## harris

Παίζει κανονικά πλέον  :Smile:

----------


## apok

Εγώ το ματιασα μάλλον.. απο το ~1ΜΒ/sec επεσα στο μισο  :Razz: 

Ενεργοποιήθηκε πάλι ο σάικο μάλλον!

----------


## psyxakias

Γενικά η απόδοση με εξωτερικό δε μπορώ να πω ότι είναι η καλύτερη. Άλλες φορές τερματίζει η γραμμή, άλλες όχι. Ενώ με ελληνικά sites (πχ ntua), τερματίζει πάντα.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Το uptime μου ξεπέρασε τις 14 μέρες, καλό αυτό. (Κλασικά θα το γκαντεμιάσω και θα με τσακίσει στα disconnects)

----------


## apok

> Γενικά η απόδοση με εξωτερικό δε μπορώ να πω ότι είναι η καλύτερη. *Άλλες φορές τερματίζει η γραμμή, άλλες όχι. Ενώ με ελληνικά sites (πχ ntua), τερματίζει πάντα*.


Τα έλεγα, δεν τα έλεγα;;;  :Rant: 




> *Το uptime μου ξεπέρασε τις 14 μέρες, καλό αυτό. (Κλασικά θα το γκαντεμιάσω και θα με τσακίσει στα disconnects)*


Αντε μπας και δούμε και εμείς κανα κιλομπίτι να διατρέχει στο 2σύρματό μας  :Mr. Green:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Σας κάνει login το my.netone.gr ή πάλι τα ίδια?

----------


## gg53

πάλι τα ίδια

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα ειναι μια χαρά!

----------


## gg53

Και εμένα τώρα είναι οκ

----------


## antreas9

μεσα στο κατακαλόκαιρο...όλο μου πέφτει ...η συνδεση!
δεν ξερω τι φταίει, αλλά χθες μόνο, είχα 10 αποσυνδεσεις...

----------


## Cacofonix

Θα φταίει η ζέστη προφανώς.  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Απο χθες βραδυ κατα τις 9+ ενω τα τορρεντ συνεχιζαν να δουλευουν κανονικα δεν ανοιγαν σελιδες ουτε ανταποκρινοταν σε πινγκ.

Υπεθεσα οτι τα εφτυσαν παλι οι DNS της ΝετΟνε και αναγκαστηκα να μπω με mobile internet για να βρω τους Google DNS.

Κανα 2ωρο μετα νομιζω πρεπει να επανηλθε.

Αληθεια οι Open DNS δεν υπαρχουν πια???? Τους αγορασε η Google??? Γιατι με ενα search στο Google δεν μου τους εβγαλε οπως παλια.

Επισης αν στην καρτα δικτυου εχω ως primary 192.168.1.254 και ως secondary εχω τον 1ο της google τον 8.8.8.8, αν πεσει της ΝετΟνε θα κανει αυτοματα resolve απο της google???

Τελος για λοιπες δικτυακες συσκευες (πχ PS3, iphone) πως μπορω να αλλαξω τον DNS κεντρικα (πχ στο ρουτερ) ωστε να μην αντιμετωπιζουν ουτε αυτες προβλημα προσβασης?

----------


## ariadgr

> Αληθεια οι Open DNS δεν υπαρχουν πια???? Τους αγορασε η Google??? Γιατι με ενα search στο Google δεν μου τους εβγαλε οπως παλια.


http://www.opendns.com
http://www.google.gr/search?q=opendns

----------


## Sebu

Thanks ariadgr

Χθες ανοιξα το ιδιο site με το 1ο αλλα ειδα τη διαφημιση στο πανω μερος και υπεθεσα οτι ειχαν κλεισει και πουλαγαν αλλες υπηρεσιες  :Razz: . Τι να καταλαβεις απο την οθονη του κινητου?

Ευτυχως δουλεψε με τους Google DNS

----------


## psyxakias

Είναι δυνατόν να χρειάστηκε να μπεις 3G για να δεις τους DNS; Ούτε το κινητό της μάνας μου και του πατέρα μου δε θυμάμαι, αλλά οι DNS είναι hard-coded στα πρώτα bytes του brain kernel μου:
OpenDNS: 208.67.220.220 & 208.67.222.222
Google: 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4

----------


## Sebu

Εσυ μαλλον τους χρειαζοσουν συχνα με τοσους παροχους που εχεις γυρισει  :Razz: 

Σιγα μη θυμαμαι απεξω τους DNS servers της καθε εταιρειας. Απλα μου ειχε διαφυγει να τους καταγραψω καπου (τωρα ομως......)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Καλά, δεν θα έχεις φραγή μέχρι να γυρίσεις  - Μπορείς να τον πληρώσεις και από web banking με λογαριασμό - ή από το easypay.gr με οποιαδήποτε πιστωτική ή χρεωστική κάρτα visa / mastercard...
> 
> Το θεωρώ πιο καλή λύση από το να πας στα γραφεία να τον πληρώσεις. Πάντως, αν θέλεις να το κάνεις αυτό (να περάσεις από τα γραφεία), πρέπει να πας στο Χαλάνδρι - Αγρινίου 3 και όχι στην Ερυθρού Σταυρού 5 δίπλα στο Υγεία, γιατί εκεί είναι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών & τεχνική διεύθυνση. Το λογιστήριο είναι στην Αγρινίου 3. Βέβαια τα 2 κτίρια, επειδή τα έχω δει, είναι κοντά μεταξύ τους, 500 μ. στην Κηφισίας απέχουν, απέναντι το ένα απ' το άλλο...


Πράγματι δεν εχω φραγή.Λέω να ανεβω αύριο να τον πληρωσω.Εχει κανεις ιδεα πώς φτάνω μέχρι κει πάνου?να βγω στο σταθμό  "Πανόρμου",να περπατησω μέχρι την ανοδο της Κηφισίας και απο κει να πάρω κάποιο λεωφορειο/τρολει?ξέρει κανεις?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Πράγματι δεν εχω φραγή.Λέω να ανεβω αύριο να τον πληρωσω.Εχει κανεις ιδεα πώς φτάνω μέχρι κει πάνου?να βγω στο σταθμό  "Πανόρμου",να περπατησω μέχρι την ανοδο της Κηφισίας και απο κει να πάρω κάποιο λεωφορειο/τρολει?ξέρει κανεις?


Λοιπόν:

*Για να φτάσεις στο Χαλάνδρι, Αγρινίου 3, όπου είναι και το λογιστήριο κτλ της εταιρίας:

Από Πανόρμου πας Κηφισίας, περνάς απέναντι (όπως κατεβαίνεις την Πανόρμου, το αριστερό ρεύμα, άρα το απέναντι) και βρίσκεις στάση λεωφορείου. Παίρνεις τα 550 / Α7 / Β7 λεωφορεία και κατεβαίνεις μετά από 11 στάσεις στη στάση "Σίδερα Χαλανδρίου".

Για να γνωρίσεις τη στάση, δίπλα στη στάση είναι η αντιπροσωπεία Mercedes του Λαινόπουλου, έχει σημαίες Mercedes, σήματα Mercedes, κτλ. Αφού κατέβεις, στο στενό που είναι η στάση, την Αγρινίου, βλέπεις το σήμα της Net One στο κτίριο.

*Για να φτάσεις στο Μαρούσι, Ερ. Σταυρού 5, όπου είναι η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών & τεχνική διεύθυνση της εταιρίας:

Το ίδιο, αλλά κατεβαίνεις μία στάση μετά με το λεωφορείο, στη στάση "Υγεία". Στα αριστερά σου βλέπεις το σήμα της Net One στο κτίριο. Περνάς απέναντι την Κηφισίας και έφτασες.

 :Wink:

----------


## 3lbereth

Δε σε βολεύει το 550 --> Δέλτα Φαλήρου-Κηφισιά? Ανηφορίζει την Κηφισίας, θα κατέβεις στη στάση "Σερρών" και θα περπατήσεις 2-3 τετράγωνα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να υπάρχει μια Προμότ-Λαϊνόπουλος στη γωνία Κηφισίας και Αγρινίου.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

OK Sovjohn,σε ευχαριστώ.Ησουν κατατοπιστικοτατος,όπως παντα άλλωστε.Απλά ήθελα να δω σ εποια σταση θα κατεβω.

Οποτε λεω να ανεβω αυριο κει πάνου να πληρωσω το λογαριασμο.Ελπιζω να ενημερωσουν το συστημα τους πριν την εκδοση του επομενου λογαριασμου...

----------


## 3lbereth

Όσο έψαχνα το driveme με πρόλαβε ο Sov!  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Thx 3lbereth as well.Με βολευει κι αυτό,αλλά προτιμώ το μετρό  :Smile: .

----------


## prodromosfan

σας εχει περασει στο billing η πληρωμη ιουνιου;

----------


## 3lbereth

Tην έστειλα Παρασκευή και δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα. Λογικά θα το δουν τη Δευτέρα.

----------


## psyxakias

Κάτι που είχα ξεχάσει να αναφέρω, είναι ότι το router της NetOne πρέπει να έχει μικρό TCP idle connection timeout αφού μετά από λίγη ώρα μου έκλεινε όσες TCP connections ήταν ανενεργές για ώρα χωρίς traffic (πχ telnet, ssh, κτλ). Το παρατήρησα που τις τελευταίες μέρες δε συμβαίνει, αφού δε χρησιμοποιώ τη γραμμή της NetOne.

Το έχει συναντήσει κανείς και μήπως να έψαχνα τις ρυθμίσεις μήπως αυξήσω το timeout κάπου; Το έχω συναντήσει στο παρελθόν και με άλλα modems.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τελικά πήγα προχθες Τετάρτη στο Χαλανδρι και πλήρωσα απευθειας στο λογιστηριο .Βεβαια δεν εχει εμφανιστει ακομα στο mynetone   :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: .

(εκείνη την ωρα το συστημα ήταν down ,αλλά η υπάλληλος με διαβεβαιωσε ότι θα περνούσε την πληρωμη μου αμεσως μόλις επανερχοταν  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  )

----------


## spiroskta

Επειδή δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημένος με την χρήση του ιντερνετ απο τοτε που μετακομισα απο το κεντρο στο Ιλιον με την NETONE μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι στοιχεία χρείάζεται να αναρτήσω εδω για να μου πει καποιος γνώστης αν ειναι οκ η γραμμή μου η όχί;

----------


## ariadgr

> Επειδή δεν ειμαι ευχαριστημένος με την χρήση του ιντερνετ απο τοτε που μετακομισα απο το κεντρο στο Ιλιον με την NETONE μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι στοιχεία χρείάζεται να αναρτήσω εδω για να μου πει καποιος γνώστης αν ειναι οκ η γραμμή μου η όχί;


http://speedtouch.lan
Broadband Connection
DSL connection
Details (πάνω δεξιά)

και copy-paste τα στοιχεία από το "Link information"

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Σας κάνει login το my.netone.gr ή πάλι τα ίδια?


Με κανει κανονικά login,αλλά δε μπορώ να δω το NetOne bill (τη μοναδική χρήσιμη καρτέλα  :Razz: ).Εσας?


(ΟΚ,σε quotαρα απλά για quotάρω κάποιον  :Razz: )

----------


## prodromosfan

το ιδιο

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Φτιαχτηκε,αλλά ακόμα να περαστει η πληρωμη της προηγουμενη βδομαδας (Δευτερα πριν 8 μερες).Και σημερα υποτιθεται πως τυπωνεται ο επομενος λογαριασμος.

Damn it  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: .

----------


## Cacofonix

Εγώ γιατί δεν αγχώνομαι; Το πλήρωσα, κάποια στιγμή θα περαστεί...Πώς κάνετε έτσι;

----------


## theopan

Έλα ντε... Κι εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω. Ίσως επειδή έχω σοβαρότερα προβλήματα τον τελευταίο καιρό να ασχοληθώ από τη σύνδεση της netone...

(Το ποστ μόνο και μόνο για να σταματήσει να "διαμαρτύρεται" κάθε φορά που λογκάρω το team του adslgr: "_Καλώς ήρθατε theopan, απ' ότι φαίνεται έχετε καιρό να δημοσιεύσετε ένα νέο μήνυμα στο forum! Η online κοινότητά μας στηρίζεται στην συμμετοχή όλων μας!"_)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Εγώ γιατί δεν αγχώνομαι; Το πλήρωσα, κάποια στιγμή θα περαστεί...Πώς κάνετε έτσι;


Γιατι το πληρωσα επί τόπου στο λογιστηριο στο Χαλανδρι και εκεινη την ωρα ηταν down το συστημα.Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αφού επανηλθε,η υπαλληλος ξεχασε να περασει την πληρωμη.Αντιθετα οταν πληρωνω στα ΕΛΤΑ περινιεται και online αυτοματα,οπότε εκεί απλά είναι θεμα διασταυρωσης των Πληροφοριακων Συστηματων.Στη συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση (μου) όμως είναι θεμα ανθρωπου και ενω τις μηχανες τις εμπιστευομαι απόλυτα,τους ανθρωπους τους φοβαμαι (εξαιρουνται οι συναδελφοι μηχανικοί  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  ) .

----------


## 3lbereth

> Γιατι το πληρωσα επί τόπου στο λογιστηριο στο Χαλανδρι και εκεινη την ωρα ηταν down το συστημα.Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αφού επανηλθε,η υπαλληλος ξεχασε να περασει την πληρωμη.Αντιθετα οταν πληρωνω στα ΕΛΤΑ περινιεται και online αυτοματα,οπότε εκεί απλά είναι θεμα διασταυρωσης των Πληροφοριακων Συστηματων.Στη συγκεκριμενη περίπτωση (μου) όμως είναι θεμα ανθρωπου και ενω τις μηχανες τις εμπιστευομαι απόλυτα,τους ανθρωπους τους φοβαμαι (εξαιρουνται οι συναδελφοι μηχανικοί  ) .


Μπααα, μάλλον είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα. Εξόφλησα μέσω winbank το λογαριασμό μου στις 29/7 κι ακόμα δεν έχει περαστεί η κίνηση στο ιστορικό πληρωμών. Εν τω μεταξυ, το δίμηνο συμπληρώθηκε σήμερα. Άρα, αν το λογιστήριο δεν τακτοποιήσει σύντομα το θέμα, προβλέπω τα εξής δύο: Ή οι λογαριασμοί θα μας έρθουν με καθυστέρηση μέχρι να περαστούν οι πιστώσεις, ή θα συμπεριλάβουν και το προηγούμενο δίμηνο.
Όπως και να'χει δεν ανησυχώ, γιατι έχω το statement οτι η μεταφορά ολοκληρώθηκε επιτυχώς. :RTFM:

----------


## Banditgr

Ούτε σε εμένα φαίνεται η τελευταία πληρωμή μέσω πιστωτικής (ο λογαριασμός μου έχει έρθει βεβαίως βεβαίως).

----------


## voithostyrempora2

ΟΚ,καταλαβα,το λογιστηριο της ΝetOne έχει παει διακοπες εδώ και βδομαδες πλην της κοπελας που με εξυπηρετησε την προηογυμενη βδομαδα  :Razz: .

----------


## harris

> ΟΚ,καταλαβα,το λογιστηριο της ΝetOne έχει παει διακοπες εδώ και βδομαδες πλην της κοπελας που με εξυπηρετησε την προηογυμενη βδομαδα .


Το λογιστήριο της netone (ένα άτομο) είχε πάει διακοπές όταν πήγες να πληρώσεις, κι κοπέλα έκανε σκάτζα βάρδια από τις πωλήσεις (καθότι τον Αύγουστο πωλήσεις τέζα)... :crazyy:  :ROFL:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Το λογιστήριο της netone (ένα άτομο) είχε πάει διακοπές όταν πήγες να πληρώσεις, κι κοπέλα έκανε σκάτζα βάρδια από τις πωλήσεις (καθότι τον Αύγουστο πωλήσεις τέζα)... :crazyy:


Ναι,ενω τους υπόλοιπους 11 μηνες ξεσκιζονται στις πωλησεις  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .


Είμαστε offtopic  :Embarassed: .

----------


## spiroskta

> http://speedtouch.lan
> Broadband Connection
> DSL connection
> Details (πάνω δεξιά)
> 
> και copy-paste τα στοιχεία από το "Link information"


ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ, ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΩ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ

 Link Information

Uptime: 15 days, 20:35:40  
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 8.183 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 669,90 / 2,86 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,5 / 30,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 12,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 4 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 475 / 3.340.925.689 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 27 / 5.148 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 293 / 3.617

----------


## theopan

@spiroskta
Καλός είσαι. Θα μπορούσες ίσως και λίγο καλύτερα αλλά δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθείς. Τι δε σε ικανοποιεί; 30+dB attenuation έχεις, δοκίμασε απλά να κατεβάσεις το snr από το 12 (που δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι τόσο ψηλά) στο 7-8 και θα τσιμπήσεις 1,5-2Mbps μάλλον.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πάντως εδώ και μερες εχει περαστει η πληρωμή  :Smile: .Βεβαια ακόμα δε φαίνεται ο λογαριασμος ο οποίος υποτίθτεαι ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε εκδοθεί την 31η Αυγούστου,αλλά κανείς δεν ειναι τέλειος  :Cool: .

----------


## Sebu

Μεγάλο σουρσιμο τις τελευταιες ημερες (απο Τεταρτη-Πεμπτη και μετα) στο browsing. Οι σελιδες κανουν πολυ ωρα να ανοιξουν.

Εχω δοκιμασει και με ΝετΟνε DNS και με Google DNS το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.

Το προβλημα προκυπτει 3 pc στο σπιτι αρα αποκλειω να ειναι θεμα λογισμικου σε μηχανημα.

Τα πινγκς οπτικα δειχνουν οκ. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι θεμα του ρουτερ ή καπου αλλου.

Πχ Google εχει μεσο ορο 95ms και εδω στο φορουμ 250ms (οσο και παλαιοτερα) απλα εχει μια μικρη καθυστερηση απο τη στιγμη που πληκτρολογεις τη διευθυνση μεχρι να αρχισει να εμφανιζει κατι.

Ωρες ωρες βγαζει και connection timeout (αδυναμια εμφανισης σελιδας).

Εννοειται οι δοκιμες γινονται και σε idle γραμμη και με ελαφρυ uploading σε τορρεντς χωρις διαφορες/βελτιωσεις με τη γραμμη idle.

........Auto merged post: Sebu πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης θεωρητικα 30.08.2010 θα επρεπε να εχει βγει ο επομενος λογαριασμος με τελευταια ημερα πληρωμης την 30.09.2010.

Ακομα τιποτα στο MyNetOne (εννοειται ουτε απο ταχυδρομειο μερια).

Τελος παλαιοτερα η ΝετΟνε θυμαμαι εστελνε κανενα email οταν εβγαινε ο καινουριος λογαριασμος. Το εχει καταργησει αυτο??? Φιλος την πατησε ετσι και του εκοψαν τις εισερχομενες. Περιμενε οτι θα του ερθει email οπως ολες τις προηγουμενες φορες, δεν ηρθε τιποτα και χθες (Σαββατο) του εκοψαν τις εξερχομενες. Εξυπακουεται οτι επειδη ειναι ΣΚ και δεν μπορει να πληρωσει, και να φανει η πληρωμη αμεσα, μενει ΣΚ χωρις τηλεφωνο και περιμενει απο Δευτερα να πληρωσει για να το ξανασυνδεσουν Τριτη.

Κανονικα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν θα επρεπε να στο κοβουν ΣΚ αλλα απο Δευτερα για να εχεις δυνατοτητα πληρωμης (για 2 ημερες δεν θα πεσει οικονομικα εξω η ΝετΟνε).

----------


## ariadgr

> Φιλος την πατησε ετσι και του εκοψαν τις εισερχομενες. Περιμενε οτι θα του ερθει email οπως ολες τις προηγουμενες φορες, δεν ηρθε τιποτα και χθες (Σαββατο) του εκοψαν τις εξερχομενες.


Δεν του ήρθε ο έντυπος λογαριασμός με το ταχυδρομείο;  :Thinking: 




> Κανονικα σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις δεν θα επρεπε να στο κοβουν ΣΚ αλλα απο Δευτερα για να εχεις δυνατοτητα πληρωμης (για 2 ημερες δεν θα πεσει οικονομικα εξω η ΝετΟνε).


Eαν του το έκοψαν Παρασκευή, καλό θα ήταν να τους επισημάνει με ενα email την απάντηση του εκπροσώπου τους:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...99#post2613499

----------


## Banditgr

Επιβεβαιώνω το σούρσιμο σε downloads κάποιες μέρες αλλά και αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω το μήνυμα (ταχύτητα από RS premium στα 380-600 kb/sec να κυμαίνεται αρκετά).

----------


## prodromosfan

και σε μενα κατι ετρεχε σημερα
αλλα τωρα κατεβαζει τα κερατα του απο mu + torrent τερματιζοντας τη γραμμη.

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν του ήρθε ο έντυπος λογαριασμός με το ταχυδρομείο; 
> 
> 
> 
> Eαν του το έκοψαν Παρασκευή, καλό θα ήταν να τους επισημάνει με ενα email την απάντηση του εκπροσώπου τους:
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...99#post2613499


Οχι εντυπος λογαριασμος δεν εχει ερθει ακομα (ειναι ο λογαριασμος που καλυπτε μεχρι 30.06 και επρεπε να πληρωθει μεχρι 30.08.

Ειναι γνωστο το προβλημα με τους εντυπους λογαριασμους της ΝετΟνε.

Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ, δεν το γνωριζα.

Το τηλεφωνο του το εκοψαν Σαββατο (τις εξερχομενες) γιατι μεχρι και Παρασκευη απογευμα εκανε τηλεφωνα. Δεν γνωριζει ακριβως ωρα (το απογευμα που δοκιμασε δεν ειχε και τους πηρε τηλεφωνο απο το κινητο και εμαθε τι γινεται-εισερχομενες και ιντερνετ ειχε κανονικα παντως).

----------


## psyxakias

> Μεγάλο σουρσιμο τις τελευταιες ημερες (απο Τεταρτη-Πεμπτη και μετα) στο browsing. Οι σελιδες κανουν πολυ ωρα να ανοιξουν.
> 
> Εχω δοκιμασει και με ΝετΟνε DNS και με Google DNS το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο.
> 
> Το προβλημα προκυπτει 3 pc στο σπιτι αρα αποκλειω να ειναι θεμα λογισμικου σε μηχανημα.
> 
> Τα πινγκς οπτικα δειχνουν οκ. Δεν ξερω αν ειναι θεμα του ρουτερ ή καπου αλλου.
> 
> Πχ Google εχει μεσο ορο 95ms και εδω στο φορουμ 250ms (οσο και παλαιοτερα) απλα εχει μια μικρη καθυστερηση απο τη στιγμη που πληκτρολογεις τη διευθυνση μεχρι να αρχισει να εμφανιζει κατι.
> ...


Έκανες κλασικό troubleshooting (επικοινωνία με support, έλεγχο γραμμής για errors, restart router);

Για την Κυριακή, που έγραψες το μήνυμα, δε παίρνω όρκο διότι Σ/Κ χρησιμοποίησα ελάχιστα το Internet. Αλλά Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή, από τις 11 το πρωί έως τη 1 το βράδυ, δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στη δική μου γραμμή διότι χρησιμοποιούσα διαρκώς το Internet λόγω δουλειάς.

----------


## harris

Κι εγώ δεν παρατήρησα κάτι, ούτε το ΣΚ... Δεν το χρησιμοποίησα έντονα, αλλά γενικά πήγαινε μια χαρά όσες φορές μπήκα  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

> Έκανες κλασικό troubleshooting (επικοινωνία με support, έλεγχο γραμμής για errors, restart router);
> 
> Για την Κυριακή, που έγραψες το μήνυμα, δε παίρνω όρκο διότι Σ/Κ χρησιμοποίησα ελάχιστα το Internet. Αλλά Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή, από τις 11 το πρωί έως τη 1 το βράδυ, δεν παρουσιάστηκε κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα στη δική μου γραμμή διότι χρησιμοποιούσα διαρκώς το Internet λόγω δουλειάς.


Όπως ανέφερα έλεγχο ping εκανα και ηταν "φυσιολογικος" για την ωρα αλλα οι σελιδες συμπεριφερονταν σε αργοπορημενα τρενα σε 3 υπολογιστες

Restart router κάνει απο μονο του οποτε δεν χρειαζεται  :Razz: 

Επικοινωνια με το support δεν θα αποδωσει τιποτα (εδω ειμαι μηνες στα 12/750 αντι 16/1 γιατι "ετσι είναι η adsl" ενω επι 3 χρονια ημουν στα 16/1, θα ασχοληθουν με lag στο browsing?????δεν νομιζω)

----------


## antreas9

μετακινούμαι 1.300 μακρύτερα (λυκόβρυση, όρια με μεταμορφωση)απο το σημείο που βρίσκομαι τώρα, που είχα διάφορες αποσυνδεσεις τωρα τελευταία.
Ομως, είμαι απο τους φανατικούς της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, και ετσι λεω να την προτιμήσω πάλι.
ΘΑ κανω νέα σύνδεση, ώστε σε περίπτωση που η ποιοτητα είναι μέτρια, να μπορέσω να την κόψω τους 2 πρώτους μήνες.
Ετσι και αλλιώς, το τελος ενεργοποιησης θα το πλήρωνα είτε με μεταφορά, είτε με νέα σύνδεση.

Γενικότερα, έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα για τη λυκόβρυση,αλλά σε κάποιο πμ, μου απάντησαν ότι υπάρχουν και αλλοι κόμβοι πλην ηρακλείου που ισως να εξυπηρετήσουν το σπιτι μου..Θα δειξει!

----------


## ariadgr

> Γενικότερα, έχω ακούσει τα χειρότερα για τη λυκόβρυση,αλλά σε κάποιο πμ, μου απάντησαν ότι υπάρχουν και αλλοι κόμβοι πλην ηρακλείου που ισως να εξυπηρετήσουν το σπιτι μου..Θα δειξει!


Έτσι κι' αλλιώς θα χρειαστείς γειτονικό τηλέφωνο για την αίτηση, οπότε θα ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## Cacofonix

Ανοιξα σημερα το WLAN μετά από κάτι αιώνες, και το λαμπάκι αναβωσβήνει κόκκινο. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## ariadgr

> Ανοιξα σημερα το WLAN μετά από κάτι αιώνες, και το λαμπάκι αναβωσβήνει κόκκινο. Τι πρέπει να κάνω;


Να ορίσεις security (π.χ. WPA2) από το web interface.

----------


## dimpard

Αν ορίσεις   security, τι γίνεται?

----------


## prodromosfan

χωρίς security κοκκινο
με wep πορτοκαλί 
με wpa πράσινο

----------


## dimpard

Δηλαδή το χρώμα σε ενημερώνει για το επίπεδο ασφάλειας της σύνδεσης.
Καλό.
Αλλά τι να το κάνεις, όταν αφορά μόνο το wireless και όχι το firewall?

----------


## ariadgr

> Δηλαδή το χρώμα σε ενημερώνει για το επίπεδο ασφάλειας της σύνδεσης.
> Καλό.
> Αλλά τι να το κάνεις, όταν αφορά μόνο το wireless και όχι το firewall?


Σου λέει ότι "προσεχε, έχεις ξεκλείδωτο το ασύρματο και μπαίνουν οι γείτονες".  :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

Εντάξει, πόσοι είναι οι γείτονες σε σύγκριση με τον κόσμο όλο?
Εννοώ,  την χωρίς την θέληση μου -και γνώση μου- κατάργηση του firewall.

----------


## Cacofonix

Το αφήνω ανοιχτό τότε. Όλο και κάποιος θα χρειάζεται internet.

----------


## andreasp

Το Facebook σας ανοίγει?
Ν.Ηράκλειο, σε δυο γραμμές ,δεν ανοίγει!

----------


## ariadgr

> Το Facebook σας ανοίγει?
> Ν.Ηράκλειο, σε δυο γραμμές ,δεν ανοίγει!


Μήπως είναι θέμα DNS?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Το Facebook σας ανοίγει?
> Ν.Ηράκλειο, σε δυο γραμμές ,δεν ανοίγει!


nope
default dns

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

αλλά ουτε και με google dns ανοιγει

----------


## Cacofonix

> Το Facebook σας ανοίγει?
> Ν.Ηράκλειο, σε δυο γραμμές ,δεν ανοίγει!


 Μπες twitter ή myspace.  :Razz:

----------


## andreasp

> αλλά ουτε και με google dns ανοιγει


συμφωνω!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ούτε εδώ ανοίγει...

----------


## andreasp

άνοιξε τώρα, αλλα σέρνετε!

----------


## psyxakias

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι έτυχε να δω και εγώ απόψε αυτό το φαινόμενο με το facebook να μην ανοίγει για καμιά ώρα, αλλά περιέργως με κανένα άλλο site διότι σέρφαρα κανονικά.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μόνο εγώ δεν εχω μπει ποτέ στη ζωή μου στο facebook και δεν εχω λογαριασμο???  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

> Μόνο εγώ δεν εχω μπει ποτέ στη ζωή μου στο facebook και δεν εχω λογαριασμο???


Ούτε εγώ έχω, αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι δεν χαζεύω καμιά public profile photo.  :Laughing:

----------


## prodromosfan

ε δεν θα μπεις να επιβεβαιωσεις τα λεγόμενα του συνφορουμιτη;

----------


## psyxakias

Ε τώρα ανοίγει κανονικά η κεντρική, γύρω στις 21:00 υπήρχε το πρόβλημα.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 21 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Απ'ότι φαίνεται... υπήρχε γενικότερο πρόβλημα με το facebook, που δε σχετιζόταν με NetOne:
http://startupmeme.com/facebook-down...ading-etc-etc/
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...2105401AAQRN52
http://www.facebookdown.com/
http://downrightnow.com/facebook
http://enpoe.com/info/facebook-site-...tember-23-2010
http://mashable.com/2010/09/22/faceb...%28Mashable%29

Σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο URL, υπήρξε και σχετική δήλωση της εταιρείας:
“We are experiencing an issue with a third party networking provider that is causing problems for some people trying to connect to Facebook,” the company told Mashable (Mashable)  in a statement. “We are in contact with this provider in order to explore what can be done to resolve the issue. In the meantime, we are working on deploying changes to bypass the affected connections.”

----------


## schumifer

> Μόνο εγώ δεν εχω μπει ποτέ στη ζωή μου στο facebook και δεν εχω λογαριασμο???



Άλλος ένας

----------


## sa1901

> Μόνο εγώ δεν εχω μπει ποτέ στη ζωή μου στο facebook και δεν εχω λογαριασμο???





> Άλλος ένας


Εγώ πάλι.. μπήκα, είδα και βγήκα.  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Ουτε εδω μπαινει αυτη τη στιγμη στο facebook

----------


## prodromosfan

εχει προβλημα το facebook απο χτες.

----------


## andreasp

πάλι τα ίδια σήμερα το βράδυ!

----------


## Cacofonix

Εμένα μπαίνει κανονικότατα.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Εμένα τίποτα,δοκίμασα πριν κανα μισάωρο.

----------


## prodromosfan

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Desktop>ping www.facebook.com

Pinging a1030.g.akamai.net [79.140.95.176] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 79.140.95.176: bytes=32 time=56ms TTL=59
Reply from 79.140.95.176: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=59
Reply from 79.140.95.176: bytes=32 time=54ms TTL=59
Reply from 79.140.95.176: bytes=32 time=52ms TTL=59

Ping statistics for 79.140.95.176:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 52ms, Maximum = 56ms, Average = 54ms

C:\Users\Desktop>tracert www.facebook.com

Tracing route to a1030.g.akamai.net [79.140.95.176]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    53 ms   101 ms    96 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2    26 ms    27 ms    25 ms  77.83.12.253
  3    24 ms    26 ms    24 ms  dc-rt01-Ge01-00-01.netone.gr [77.83.14.18]
  4    28 ms    29 ms    27 ms  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.26]
  5    26 ms    25 ms    26 ms  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.101]

  6    54 ms    54 ms    54 ms  te1-4.palermo2.pal.seabone.net [195.22.218.207]

  7    56 ms    57 ms    55 ms  79.140.95.176

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Cacofonix

Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα στους Αμπελόκηπους?

----------


## liakjim

Μπαινει κανονικα με google dns 8.8.8.8.
                                             8.8.4.4.

----------


## ariadgr

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=429776

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα στους Αμπελόκηπους?


Τελικά έχουν συνδέσει την γραμμή μου με άλλο πάροχο γι αυτό και το dsl ήταν συγχρονισμένο και δεν είχε internet-voice.Μου φαίνεται έχει συμβεί και σε άλλον και δεν πρέπει να είμαι μόνος...

----------


## prodromosfan

τι εγινε;
 :Blink: 

παρε αμεσως τηλεφωνο.
θα σε αφησουν ολο το σκδ χωρις γραμμη.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> τι εγινε;
> 
> 
> παρε αμεσως τηλεφωνο.
> θα σε αφησουν ολο το σκδ χωρις γραμμη.


Άσε γαμώτο :Crying: Το δώσανε βλάβη ΟΤΕ,από Τρίτη βλέπω αποκατάσταση καθώς ο ΟΤΕ θέλει δύο εργάσιμες.

----------


## Sebu

> Τελικά έχουν συνδέσει την γραμμή μου με άλλο πάροχο γι αυτό και το dsl ήταν συγχρονισμένο και δεν είχε internet-voice.Μου φαίνεται έχει συμβεί και σε άλλον και δεν πρέπει να είμαι μόνος...


Ναι ειχε συμβει σε εμενα

Ειχα μεινει 10 ημερες περιπου χωρις τηλ και ιντερνετ.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Ναι ειχε συμβει σε εμενα
> 
> Ειχα μεινει 10 ημερες περιπου χωρις τηλ και ιντερνετ.


Ωχ ρε γμτ :Crying: Δεν έπρεπε να αποκαταστήσει ο ΟΤΕ στις δύο εργάσιμες?τι ακριβώς έγινε?

----------


## prodromosfan

Καλησπερα σε όλους,
 προσπαθω εδω και κανα μισαωρο να ενεργοποιησω το parental control στο router st780, αλλα δεν με βλεπω να το καταφερνω.

Δεν ειναι πυρηνικη φυσικη, τα βηματα τα κανω σωστά αλλά καθε φορά που παταω apply 
το ρουτερ απλα κανει ενα ωραιοτατο restart, και στην επαναφορά δεν εχει κρατησει τις αλλαγες
που του εχω κανει.

μπορει να το τσεκαρει κανεις αν κανει το ιδιο ή απλώς φταιει το δικο μου st780.

για το parental control, θα βρω αλλο τροπο.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τελικά δοκιμασα τις αλλαγες με ie αντι για opera και λειτουργησε.  :Confused:

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Ναι ειχε συμβει σε εμενα
> 
> Ειχα μεινει 10 ημερες περιπου χωρις τηλ και ιντερνετ.


Για καλή μου τύχη το φτιάξανε σήμερα το πρωί! :Smile: Πάλι καλά!

----------


## Sebu

> Ωχ ρε γμτΔεν έπρεπε να αποκαταστήσει ο ΟΤΕ στις δύο εργάσιμες?τι ακριβώς έγινε?


Εδω είσαι

Βλάβη Παρασκευή 16.10.09. Επισκευή από ΟΤΕ 19.10.09 ημέρα Δευτέρα. Σύνδεση του αλλαγμένου βρόχου Τρίτη 20.10.09 απόγευμα. Στην ουσία 5 πραγματικές ημέρες χωρίς τηλ και νετ (μου φάνηκαν 10ημερο τότε  :Razz: ).

----------


## antreas9

νέο σπίτι, νέα γραμμή (σύντομα), και απορίες:
1) βάζοντας το ρούτερ σε απόσταση περίπου 10 μέτρων από τον υπολογιστή (σε ευθεία) αλλά να παρεμβάλονται 2 τοίχοι, θα πιάνει το ασύρματο, ή χρειάζεται να περάσει καλώδιο?
2) αν χρειαστεί εξαιτίας αδύναμου σήματος, να περάσω καλώδιο, αυτό πρέπει να γίνει μόνο από την κεντρική πρίζα, ή μπορώ και από την πρίζα άλλου δωματίου, που είναι πιο κοντά?

----------


## harris

> νέο σπίτι, νέα γραμμή (σύντομα), και απορίες:
> 1) βάζοντας το ρούτερ σε απόσταση περίπου 10 μέτρων από τον υπολογιστή (σε ευθεία) αλλά να παρεμβάλονται 2 τοίχοι, θα πιάνει το ασύρματο, ή χρειάζεται να περάσει καλώδιο?
> 2) αν χρειαστεί εξαιτίας αδύναμου σήματος, να περάσω καλώδιο, αυτό πρέπει να γίνει μόνο από την κεντρική πρίζα, ή μπορώ και από την πρίζα άλλου δωματίου, που είναι πιο κοντά?


1) Μάλλον ναι, αλλά οριακά...

2) Δεν κατάλαβα το ερώτημά σου  :Embarassed:

----------


## ariadgr

> 2) αν χρειαστεί εξαιτίας αδύναμου σήματος, να περάσω καλώδιο, αυτό πρέπει να γίνει μόνο από την κεντρική πρίζα, ή μπορώ και από την πρίζα άλλου δωματίου, που είναι πιο κοντά?


Τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο μπορείς να φέρεις και από άλλη πρίζα, τσεκάροντας πρώτα ότι στην πρίζα αυτή δεν συγχρονίζει χαμηλότερα απ'ότι στην κεντρική.

----------


## antreas9

> 1) Μάλλον ναι, αλλά οριακά...


θα το δοκιμάσω όταν με το καλό μπω, αλλά και εγω φοβάμαι ότι θα χάνω συνέχεια το σήμα, ή ότι θα είναι τόσο ασθενές, που δε θα παλεύεται....



> 2) Δεν κατάλαβα το ερώτημά σου





> Τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο μπορείς να φέρεις και από άλλη πρίζα, τσεκάροντας πρώτα ότι στην πρίζα αυτή δεν συγχρονίζει χαμηλότερα απ'ότι στην κεντρική.


κυριολεκτικά harris, ρωτάω αν από 2η πρίζα (όχι την κεντρική δηλαδή), μπορώ να τραβήξω καλώδιο, που να μπει στο ρούτερ πανω απευθείας!
ariadgr, Thanks!

----------


## Hetfield

Απαραδεκτη η Netone τον τελευταιο καιρο. Αργο browsing, τρελα σκαμπανεβασματα στο download, ειδικα απο ntua! Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα αν συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση την κανω για Hol.

Αληθεια με το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο οπτικων ινων τι συμβαινει; Ολοκληρωθηκε επιτελους;

----------


## schumifer

> Απαραδεκτη η Netone τον τελευταιο καιρο. Αργο browsing, τρελα σκαμπανεβασματα στο download, ειδικα απο ntua! Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα αν συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση την κανω για Hol.
> 
> Αληθεια με το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο οπτικων ινων τι συμβαινει; Ολοκληρωθηκε επιτελους;


Φτου φτου φτου σκόρδα, εδώ δεν έχω διαπιστώσει τίποτα τέτοιο. 
Κάθε φορά που ένα καλό τόρεντ ή ένα rapishare λινκ ξεκινάει καρφώνεται στο 1-1,1ΜΒ/sec και έτσι πάει :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## dimsi

> Φτου φτου φτου σκόρδα, εδώ δεν έχω διαπιστώσει τίποτα τέτοιο. 
> Κάθε φορά που ένα καλό τόρεντ ή ένα rapishare λινκ ξεκινάει καρφώνεται στο 1-1,1ΜΒ/sec και έτσι πάει


Απο πια περιοχη ισαι φιλε μου.Η τηλεφωνια που διδει  η netone ειναι voip???

----------


## Cacofonix

> Η τηλεφωνια που διδει η netone ειναι voip???


 Ναι είναι VoIP.

----------


## Hetfield

> Φτου φτου φτου σκόρδα, εδώ δεν έχω διαπιστώσει τίποτα τέτοιο. 
> Κάθε φορά που ένα καλό τόρεντ ή ένα rapishare λινκ ξεκινάει καρφώνεται στο 1-1,1ΜΒ/sec και έτσι πάει


Κι εγω μπορει να πιασω τετοια ταχυτητα σε torrents. Σε ntua ομως με μια συνδεση ομως με τιποτα. Και το browsing κολλαει. Μπορει να φταιει και το router αλλα δε λενε να μου το αλλαξουν.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Κι εγω μπορει να πιασω τετοια ταχυτητα σε torrents. Σε ntua ομως με μια συνδεση ομως με τιποτα. Και το browsing κολλαει. Μπορει να φταιει και το router αλλα δε λενε να μου το αλλαξουν.



Γιατί με μία σύνδεση?

 :Blink:  :Blink:  :Blink: 

Δοκιμασε με πολλαπλά connections  :Smile: .

----------


## Cacofonix

Φίλος μου μεταφέρθηκε από Connx σε NetOne. Ιδού και τα στατιστικά του:

Link Information			

Uptime:	0 days, 9:10:23

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	509 / 721

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	57,43 / 698,40

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 14,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 36,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	23,0 / 30,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	343.884 / 668

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	7.954 / 5

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	50.301 / 4

----------


## ariadgr

> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    23,0 / *30,5*


Ας μπει στο my.netone.gr να το κατεβάσει για αρχή στο 12 (ή χαμηλότερα) και να τα δούμε εκ νεου.

----------


## cmaniac

Δεν ειναι συγχρονισμος υγιους γραμμης αυτος.

Κατι εγινε λαθος στο κουμπωμα.. Βουρ για βλαβη.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δεν ειναι συγχρονισμος υγιους γραμμης αυτος.
> 
> Κατι εγινε λαθος στο κουμπωμα.. Βουρ για βλαβη.


oh yes.  :Hammer:

----------


## schumifer

Το γρουσούζεψα ρε βαμώτο, έχω 10 μεγαμπίτ και μέγιστο down 400... wtf πού πήγε το 1mbyte/sec μουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ????????????
κλααααααααψψψψψψψψψψψψψψψ

Όσο και αν το πάλεψα με αλλαγές στο snr και επανεκκινήσεις, τζίφος. Απλά σερνόμαστε, ελαφρώς. Και όσο  πάει και πέφτουμε!!! 
200 με 250 τώρα!!!

----------


## Nikiforos

Να ενημερώσω και εγώ πως είμαι στην Κυψέλη και σήμερα πραγματικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα! χωρίς να κατεβαζω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ τίποτα έχω πρόβλημα ping στα διακτυακά παιχνίδια, το ping πάει πάνω κάτω και οι παίχτες γίνονται αόρατοι και άλλα πολλά! 
Για το download κατέβαζα από εδώ με πάνω από 1 mb/sec και τώρα με τα 1000 ζόρια 250!!! ξεκίνησα με 280 και τώρα κατεβάζει με λιγότερο από 150 kb/sec!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!
http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/debian-...e/i386/iso-cd/
δοκιμάστε και γράψτε τι πιάνετε!

EDIT : Μόλις έφτιαξε!!! από το ίδιο link κατεβάζω τώρα με 1 - 1,1 mb/sec σταθερά!

----------


## theopan

> http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/debian-...e/i386/iso-cd/
> δοκιμάστε και γράψτε τι πιάνετε!


 
1,14ΜΒ/sec μέση, 1,45 την πιο πολλή ώρα. Με μια σύνδεση. 1,54-1,61 με IDM και 8 συνδέσεις. Με συγχρονισμό 15900. Αναλαμπή είναι όμως αυτό. Γενικά τις τελευταίες μέρες η κατάσταση είναι έως και απελπιστική, ειδικά στο σερφάρισμα, αλλά βαριέμαι να ασχοληθώ πλέον όπως βαριόμουν και να μπω να γράψω. Κάποια στιγμή ίσως απλά σηκωθώ να πάω σε κανέναν άλλον πάροχο, όχι για τίποτα άλλο, αλλά για να επωφεληθώ προσφορών "όλα σε ένα" που στην περίπτωσή μου με συμφέρει μάλλον.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που έχω δει είναι μόνο σήμερα και όπως είπα και παραπάνω (στο edit) μόλις και έφτιαξε! τώρα ειναι οκ ξανα!

----------


## antreas9

ξέρει κανείς, αν με τη λήξη της σύνδεσης, πρέπει να επιστραφεί ο εξοπλισμός ή όχι?

----------


## ariadgr

> ξέρει κανείς, αν με τη λήξη της σύνδεσης, πρέπει να επιστραφεί ο εξοπλισμός ή όχι?


Πρεπει, είναι χρησιδάνειο (αν δε στο ζητήσουν από μόνοι τους, μπορείς και εσύ να ζητήσεις να σου στείλουν κουριερ -με χρέωσή τους- για να τον παραλάβει, για να μην ψάχνεσαι όταν το θυμηθούν στο μέλλον).

----------


## Cacofonix

Πόσο θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνει ο φίλος μου;

----------


## Cacofonix

Στο Κερατσίνι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα;

----------


## ariadgr

> Στο Κερατσίνι υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα;


Το εργαλείο στο site της NetOne δεν απαντάει αυτό το ερώτημα;  :Thinking:

----------


## Cacofonix

Απαντάει, σκέφτηκα μήπως δεν είναι ανανεωμένο. Εν τέλει πήρα στην εξυπηρέτηση και μου είπαν ότι δεν καλύπτεται.

----------


## antreas9

Λοιπόν...Μετακομίζω, ζήτησα νέα σύνδεση, και μέσα σε 12-13 ημέρες η γραμμή κατασκευάστηκε, και παραδόθηκε. Οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ με πήραν σήμερα το πρωί, και ήρθαν άμεσα για να συνδέσουν τη γραμμή.
Μέχρι εδώ είναι ολα καλά  :Smile:  !!!
Η γραμμή μου, συγχρονίζει τελείως διαφορετικά κάτω στην πολυκατοικία, και πανω στο σπίτι, και τελείως διαφορετικά μεταξύ πριζών εντός του σπιτιού.
Εκτός αυτού, δυστυχώς συγχρονίζει πολύ χαμηλά. (κάπου στα 5,5μβ).
Στατιστικά γραμμής θα ποστάρω απο μεθαύριο που θα ολοκληρώθει η μετακόμιση και θα εχω υπολογιστή.

Οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δήλωσαν μη αποδοχή γραμμής, θεωρώντας υπερβολικές τις διακυμανσεις σε οσες μετρήσεις έκαναν, και περιμένουμε.....

Βεβαια, αυτό δε θα αλλάξει και ιδιαίτερα τον πολύ χαμηλό συγχρονισμό της γραμμής! Την ιδια ώρα, ειναι σπαστικό που περνάνε οπτική ίνα στην παλιά μου περιοχή! ΓΓκκρρρ...
Λυκόβρυση, θα ερθουν.....το 2015, τη βλέπω τη δουλειά...

----------


## Banditgr

> Βεβαια, αυτό δε θα αλλάξει και ιδιαίτερα τον πολύ χαμηλό συγχρονισμό της γραμμής! Την ιδια ώρα, ειναι σπαστικό που περνάνε οπτική ίνα στην παλιά μου περιοχή! ΓΓκκρρρ...
> Λυκόβρυση, θα ερθουν.....το 2015, τη βλέπω τη δουλειά...


Εμ, βρήκες και εσύ την εποχή να μετακομίσεις  :Razz:

----------


## antreas9

Και μια που καταφέραμε να βάλουμε σε μια σειρά το σπίτι, ήρθε η ώρα να ασχοληθώ με τη σύνδεσή μου...
Τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά (είχε δηλωθεί βλάβη από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, αλλά αυτό έγινε 4 ημέρες πριν, όπου ακολούθησαν πολλά ρισταρτ και ωρες χωρίς τηλ,  οπότε υποθέτω ότι αυτά είνια τα τελικά στατιστικά της γραμμής μου...)
Για πείτε γνώμες, τα βλέπετε νορμάλ? να ζητήσω αλλαγή στο snr?
Ta errors Κατω, δεν ειναι πολλά?

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.015 / 5.263
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	6,52 / 113,83
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	146.298 / 392
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1.202 / 5
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	25.826 / 3

----------


## prodromosfan

> Τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά (είχε δηλωθεί βλάβη από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, αλλά αυτό έγινε 4 ημέρες πριν, όπου ακολούθησαν πολλά ρισταρτ και ωρες χωρίς τηλ,  οπότε υποθέτω ότι αυτά είνια τα τελικά στατιστικά της γραμμής μου...)
> Για πείτε γνώμες, τα βλέπετε νορμάλ? να ζητήσω αλλαγή στο snr?
> Ta errors Κατω, δεν ειναι πολλά?


εφοσον το κοιτανε ακομα οι της netone + OTE, 
τα στατιστικα σου ΔΕΝ ειναι αυτα.
πιεσε τους για κατι καλυτερο 

επισης οταν λες οτι στον κατανεμητη και στο σπιτι δεν ειναι ιδια τα στατιστικα
καλυτερα να αλλαξεις το καλωδιο που ερχεται στο διαμερισμα σου. :Wink: 

σαφως και θα ζητησεις μετα να σου επιτρεψουν την προσβαση στο my.netone.gr για να πειραζεις το snr

κανα 8αρι με τα τωρινα στατιστικα θα το πιασεις,

σε ποση ωρα εχει κανει αυτα τα errors?
αφου δεν εχεις loss of signal καλα ειναι.

----------


## antreas9

γυριζοντας απο το γήπεδο, τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά:


Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 3.178
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	112,16 / 2,10
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	60 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	154.999 / 5.397
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1.501 / 189
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	26.262 / 163

----------


## Cacofonix

> γυριζοντας απο το γήπεδο, τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά:


 Κάποιος γαύρος σαμποτάρει τη γραμμή σου. :ROFL:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> γυριζοντας απο το γήπεδο, τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά:
> 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 3.178
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	112,16 / 2,10
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 36,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 12,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
> ...


SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,5 / 12,5

Γιατί δε το πας 6?

----------


## antreas9

προς το παρών, δεν εχω πρόσβαση στο mynetone. ασε που η γραμμή έχει χιλιάδες λάθη, αστάθεια, και σέρνεται τρελλά στο browsing προς το παρών...

........Auto merged post: antreas9 πρόσθεσε 44 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μόλις μίλησα με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και δεν είχα καθόλου καλά νέα...
Η βλάβη έχει κλείσει από ΟΤΕ + ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, η γραμμή μου κλειδώθηκε από αυτους σε προφίλ 6μβ (και συγχρονίζει στα 3μβ  :Thumb down:  ), ενώ εχω ΤΟΣΟ αργό browsing που ειναι για γελια...
Και τώρα που πήρα τηλ, δε μπορούν να με βοηθήσουν, γιατί πρέπει να τους καλεσω από κινητό, για να κάνουν κάποια πειράματα στη γραμμή μου.
Και το χειρότερο είναι, ότι τα βλέπουν και όλα καλά (μόνο ο τεχνικός μου λέει, ότι με τόσο θόρυβο, θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζω παραπανω...Ελα ρε, σοβαρα?)!

(ερώτηση: Ολα αυτά τα errors, τι σημαίνουν? εχουν σχέση με το τρελλά αργό browsing?)

----------


## prodromosfan

με ποια δικαιολογια εκλεισαν τη βλαβη, σου ειπαν;

επισης σε ξαναρωτησα ποσο ειχε κλειδωσει η γραμμη στον κατανεμητη και ποσο στο διαμερισμα μεσα, 
αυτο μπορει να ειναι κακη εσωτερικη καλωδιωση.

μην τους αφησεις παντως, παρτους και πες τους οτι ειναι απαραδεκτη η γραμμη.
και υπενθυμισε τους οτι σε πιο πανω διαμερισμα κλειδωνε καλυτερα.

οτι και να κανεις μην αποδεχθεις τη γραμμη.
ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο.

----------


## antreas9

> με ποια δικαιολογια εκλεισαν τη βλαβη, σου ειπαν;


οτι τους την επεστρεψε ο οτε, και την ελεγξαν, και ειναι σταθερη πια η γραμμη (αφού με κλείδωσαν σε προφίλ των 6μβ)!




> επισης σε ξαναρωτησα ποσο ειχε κλειδωσει η γραμμη στον κατανεμητη και ποσο στο διαμερισμα μεσα, 
> αυτο μπορει να ειναι κακη εσωτερικη καλωδιωση.


κατω στην πολυκατοικία, στην αρχή έδειχνε στους τεχνικούς ασυγχρονισμο, και μετα έδειχνε 4μβ. Στο σαλόνι έδειχνε 5,8μβ, και στο δωμάτιο (όπου μπήκε), 5,3μβ (ενώ στην 1η μέτρηση, τους έδειξε 3,7μβ)!

Την παρασκευή κλείδωνε στο 5,3, και ξαφνικά, σαββατο πήγε στο 3,1. 





> μην τους αφησεις παντως, παρτους και πες τους οτι ειναι απαραδεκτη η γραμμη.
> οτι και να κανεις μην αποδεχθεις τη γραμμη.
> ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο.


τους πήρα,το είπα, και μου ζήτησαν να τους τηλεφωνήσω από το σπίτι, για να κανουμε κάποιους ελέγχους μαζί..

----------


## prodromosfan

> (ερώτηση: Ολα αυτά τα errors, τι σημαίνουν? εχουν σχέση με το τρελλά αργό browsing?)


καποια errors ειναι φυσιολογικα

πχ.


> Uptime:	5 days, 18:24:16
> 
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	838 / 13.756
> 
> 
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	4,0 / 1,5
> ...

----------


## mephisto

Καλως σας βρηκα :Smile: ! σημερα εγινε η φορητοτητα.Παραθετο στατιστικα απο εχτες-vivodi  και απο σημερα netone.

*VIVODI*

DSL Connection 
 	Link Information


Uptime:	0 days, 21:54:05

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.021 / 13.889

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	31,37 / 113,46

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 14,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 6,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	6 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	162 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	452 / 108

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.287 / 70

*NETONE*

Link Information


Uptime:	0 days, 0:02:07

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.020 / 14.664

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	34,00 / 37,00

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 15,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,0 / 11,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 12,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	120.416 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	7.028 / 0

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	22.132 / 0

να πω οτι η φορητοτητα ηταν αψογη μεσα στο χρονικο πλαισιο που ειπαν 13 εργασιμες και δεν εμεινα χωρις τηλεφωνο πανω απο 2 ωρες και μαλιστα δεν ημουν σπιτι να το τσεκάρω αλλα πιστευω οτι αν εβαζα το router θα λειτουργουσε αμεσα μετα την διακοπη της vivodi.Περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες αφου γινουν τα απαραιτητα test.

----------


## ariadgr

> Καλως σας βρηκα! σημερα εγινε η φορητοτητα.Παραθετο στατιστικα απο εχτες-vivodi  και απο σημερα netone.


Εξαιρετικά τα νέα στατιστικά!

Όπως θα πρόσεξες, στη Vivodi συγχρόνιζες στα *13889 με SNR 6,5* και 6 αποσυνδέσεις σε 22 ώρες, ενώ τώρα συγχρονίζεις στα *14.664 με SNR 12* (και το attenuation σου μειώθηκε από 14 σε 11)!  :Clap: 

Οπότε αν μπεις και στο http://my.netone.gr και κατεβάσεις το SNR (π.χ. από 12 σε 9) θα δεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα (αν τη θέλεις). 




> *VIVODI*
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.021 / 13.889
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,0 / 14,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 6,5
> + 6 αποσυνδέσεις σε 22 ώρες
> 
> ---
> 
> *NETONE*
> ...

----------


## mephisto

Mα η πρωτη μου κινηση ηταν να μπω στο my.netone.gr  :Wink: αλλα δυστυχως θελει 2- 3 εργασιμες για να μπορεσω να μπω...Προς το παρων τα πρωτα τεστ ειναι εξαιρετικά και απο ati και απο torrent(private tracker).Θελω να πιστευω οτι με snr 9 θα δω κανα 17mb... :One thumb up:  Επειδη ειχα και το ιδιο router πριν το μοναδικο που μου φαινεται περιεργο ειναι οτι τα λαμπακια power και internet φωτιζουν ελαχιστο σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα.Δεν πιστευω να εχει κανα θεμα το router?Οσο αφορα τα στατιστικα δικαιώνομαι γιατι ενω εδω και χρονια συνχρονιζα στα 16 και κατι ψιλα(ασχετο που αρχικα ειχα κλειδωσει στα 18,αλλα και καλα best efford απο vivodi για σταθεροτητα) το καλοκαιρι επεσα στο χαλι που βλεπετε στο προηγουμενο ποστ.Επεμενα παιδια κατι γινεται αλλα ολα ηταν "φυσιολογικα" κατα την vivodi...

----------


## ariadgr

> το μοναδικο που μου φαινεται περιεργο ειναι οτι τα λαμπακια power και internet φωτιζουν ελαχιστο σε σχεση με τα υπολοιπα.Δεν πιστευω να εχει κανα θεμα το router?


Μάλλον ανευ ουσίας είναι αυτό. Aν είχε θέμα του router δεν θα έβλεπες και τα στατιστικά αυτά.

----------


## antonis556

> Καλως σας βρηκα! σημερα εγινε η φορητοτητα.Παραθετο στατιστικα απο εχτες-vivodi  και απο σημερα netone.


Φοβερη γραμμη  :One thumb up:  . Σιγουρα παραπανω απο 17 θα δεις . Περιμενουμε να ανεβασεις στατιστικα  :One thumb up:

----------


## liakjim

Για 20~21 το κοβω!!!  Εδω εγω με 19,5 και ειμαι στα 20.882 , με 14 σιγουρα παραπανω...

----------


## mephisto

Προς το παρον τα τορρεντ δουλευουν ικανοποιητικα,το browsing ειναι φυσιολογικο και η τηλεφωνια ειναι καλυτερη απο της vivodi σε ποιοτητα. :Smile:  .Οταν ενεργοποιηθεί το portal και μπορω να μπω ελπιζω να απολαυσω πλεον και αρκετα μεγαλες ταχυτητες...Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι αρκετα κοντα στον οτε του Χαλανδριου και λογικα εκει ειναι και το dslam της netone.

----------


## harris

> οτι τους την επεστρεψε ο οτε, και την ελεγξαν, και ειναι σταθερη πια η γραμμη (αφού με κλείδωσαν σε προφίλ των 6μβ)!
> 
> 
> κατω στην πολυκατοικία, στην αρχή έδειχνε στους τεχνικούς ασυγχρονισμο, και μετα έδειχνε 4μβ. Στο σαλόνι έδειχνε 5,8μβ, και στο δωμάτιο (όπου μπήκε), 5,3μβ (ενώ στην 1η μέτρηση, τους έδειξε 3,7μβ)!
> 
> Την παρασκευή κλείδωνε στο 5,3, και ξαφνικά, σαββατο πήγε στο 3,1. 
> 
> 
> 
> τους πήρα,το είπα, και μου ζήτησαν να τους τηλεφωνήσω από το σπίτι, για να κανουμε κάποιους ελέγχους μαζί..


Να κάνουν όσους ελέγχους θέλουν... από την στιγμή που ο τεχνικός δεν μπορούσε να συγχρονίσει την γραμμή σου καλύτερα από τον κατανεμητή σου, είναι ενδεικτικό της κατάστασης του βρόχου σου, για μένα τουλάχιστον... το αν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ ή η netone δεν το ξέρω, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να ασχοληθεί με την επάρκεια του βρόχου σου συνολικά  :Wink:

----------


## antreas9

μιλησα με τεχνικό της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ 2 φορές, ο οποίος είδε και τα χιλιάδες λάθη και τον ιδιαίτερο χαμηλό συγχρονισμό, και ξαναδήλωσε βλάβη.
Και ξαναπεριμενουμε.
(Με εχουν κλειδώσει λέει σε χαμηλό προφίλ-6μβ-, για σταθερότητα)

----------


## antreas9

τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου τώρα, είναι:
Uptime:	0 days, 3:31:49
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 9.054
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	92,27 / 1,80
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 34,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	12 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	50 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	163.225 / 8.934
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1.562 / 60
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	26.410 / 52
Η βλάβη δεν έχει κλείσει, κάτι δοκιμαστικό δείχνιε να είναι...

τα errors παραμένουν, η γραμμή κλείδωσε πολύ ψηλότερα, κατεβαζω πολύ πιο γρήγορα, αλλά το browsing συνεχιζει να ειναι αργο....

----------


## Banditgr

Ενθαρυντικό είναι αυτό, αλλά πιστεύω καλύτερα να περιμένεις να δούμε τι θα (ξανα)πει και ο ΟΤΕ (αν κατάλαβα καλά σε αυτόν δηλώθηκε εκ νέου η βλάβη).

----------


## prodromosfan

> τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου τώρα, είναι:
> Uptime:	0 days,* 3:31:49*
> 
> Loss of Signal (*Local*/Remote):	*12* / 0
> .


σε 3,5ωρες 12 αποσυνδεσεις 
ΔΕΝ ειναι φυσιολογικο
εκτος κι αν συγχρονιζες μονος σου τη dsl 
πειραζοντας τη ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ.

αρα το ελεγχουν ακομα

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ παραμένω πάντως αρκετά ευχαριστημένος από την NetOne, τους τελευταίους 6.5 μήνες που την χρησιμοποιώ ως βασικό πάροχο. Η τηλεφωνία των 2 γραμμών είναι άψογη, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα στο internet και η γραμμή είναι αρκετά σταθερή χωρίς συχνές αποσυνδέσεις. Το μοναδικό παράπονο είναι ότι σε forthnet/ΟΤΕ θα είχα 3-4 Mbit/s παραπάνω αλλά δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, καλά είμαι και στα 15M.



> DSL Connection Uptime: 37 days, 6:53:51
> Internet Uptime: 37 days, 6:53:41
> Internet Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 4,43 / 55,54

----------


## liakjim

> Εγώ παραμένω πάντως αρκετά ευχαριστημένος από την NetOne, τους τελευταίους 6.5 μήνες που την χρησιμοποιώ ως βασικό πάροχο. Η τηλεφωνία των 2 γραμμών είναι άψογη, δεν έχω παρατηρήσει ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα στο internet και η γραμμή είναι αρκετά σταθερή χωρίς συχνές αποσυνδέσεις. *Το μοναδικό παράπονο είναι ότι σε forthnet/ΟΤΕ θα είχα 3-4 Mbit/s παραπάνω* αλλά δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα, καλά είμαι και στα 15M.


Απο που το συμπεραινεις αυτο?

----------


## antonis556

Off Topic


		Οτι πριν που ηταν στον ΟΤΕ συγχρονιζε τοσο , οσο λεει , 3-4Mbps παραπανω ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## prodromosfan

@psyxakias

σε τι μαρκα dslam εισαι; 
και αν ξερεις, ειναι καμπινα ή φυσική συνεγκατασταση;

----------


## psyxakias

> Απο που το συμπεραινεις αυτο?


Ακριβώς αυτό που είπε ο antonis556, ότι πριν συγχρόνιζα παραπάνω. Ειδικά με forthnet τώρα που λύθηκε το gap στο φάσμα, θα έπιανα άνετα 4 Mbit/s παραπάνω. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι ανέβηκε το attenuation (από 7.5 σε 20, λες και πήγε 1 km πιο πέρα το dslam  :Laughing: ) κατά την μετάβαση από ΟΤΕ σε Netone.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> @psyxakias
> 
> σε τι μαρκα dslam εισαι; 
> και αν ξερεις, ειναι καμπινα ή φυσική συνεγκατασταση;


Δε γνωρίζω καθόλου. Έχω την υποψία για καμπίνα λόγω της διαφοράς attenuation, αλλά δεν το έχω επιβεβαίωσει.

----------


## prodromosfan

στο λέω αυτό για αυτον το λογο


με διαφορετικο modem πιανω διαφορετικές τιμές κάθε φορά.
για παραδειγμα, λες καθε φορά που αλλαζω μοντεμ να μετακινειται και το μαγαζί
και γιαυτο αλλαζει το att. :Thinking: 
κατι που με κανει να πιστευω οτι τα st780 που δινει η netone, 
δεν συνεργάζονται *αψογα* λογω chipset με τα dslam της.  :Whistle: 
(χωρις βεβαια να εχει καποια αλλη επιπτωση στην ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων, 
εκτος των διαφορετικών στατιστικών dsl )

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτό το φαινόμενο που λες το είχα παρατηρήσει και στη Forthnet, ότι κάθε modem μου έδινε διαφορετικό attenuation αλλά για 1-3 dB διαφορά, όχι 12+. Παίζει να ευθύνεται και αυτό που λες, αλλά το βρίσκω άσκοπη φασαρία (ξέρω ότι θεωρητικά γίνεται) να βάλω άλλο modem και να λειτουργεί τηλεφωνία/internet.

Όπως έλεγα και πριν σε ένα φίλο στο msn:
- 15 Mbit/s => ~ 1.5 MB/sec
- 19 Mbit/s => ~ 2 MB/sec

Ένα αρχείο 700 MB, κατεβαίνει σε 7.5 λεπτά στη 1η περίπτωση και 6 στη 2η. Για 1.5 λεπτό διαφορά, ΟΚ δε πεθαίνω.  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




robots.txt
User-agent: Lagman's browser
Disallow: /forum/showthread.php?p=3783274
Disallow: /forum/showpost.php?p=3783274


*Spoiler:*




			Μην το διαβάσει ότι ανέχομαι χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό και με κυνηγάει.  :Crazy:

----------


## prodromosfan

> το βρίσκω άσκοπη φασαρία (ξέρω ότι θεωρητικά γίνεται) να βάλω άλλο modem και να λειτουργεί τηλεφωνία/internet.


καλά σίγουρα ειναι άσκοπη φασαρία, 
απλώς επειδη εγω χρειαζομουνα καποιες εξτρα λειτουργιες του fritz
τότε το παρατηρησα και μου φανηκε κι εμενα περιεργο
τα διαφορετικά στατιστικά.

----------


## tschris

χαίρεται κι από μένα, μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα. στην ON Telecoms ήμουν συγχρωνισμένος στα 1023 Kbps / 18994 Kbps me SNR 7 Attn 19 τώρα με netone στα 870 / 13.305 με SNR 12,5 και Attn 22. Το τηλέφωνο είναι πολύ καλό αλλα VoIP. σε 2 μήνες έφυγα για ΟΤΕ.

----------


## psyxakias

Απο το my.netone.gr μπορεις να μειωσεις το snr και θα ανεβει ο συγχρονισμος

----------


## liakjim

> Ακριβώς αυτό που είπε ο antonis556, ότι πριν συγχρόνιζα παραπάνω. Ειδικά με forthnet τώρα που λύθηκε το gap στο φάσμα, θα έπιανα άνετα 4 Mbit/s παραπάνω. Αυτό συμβαίνει διότι ανέβηκε το attenuation (από 7.5 σε 20, λες και πήγε 1 km πιο πέρα το dslam ) κατά την μετάβαση από ΟΤΕ σε Netone.


Αρα σου εδωσαν αλλο βρογχο που προφανως ηταν χειροτερος?

----------


## psyxakias

> Αρα σου εδωσαν αλλο βρογχο που προφανως ηταν χειροτερος?


Υποψιάζομαι ότι σχετίζεται με το DSLAM (είτε μάρκα/συμβατότητα), είτε να μην είναι φυσική συνεγκατάσταση και να υπάρχει επιπλέον απόσταση έως την καμπίνα.

----------


## antreas9

> σε 3,5ωρες 12 αποσυνδεσεις 
> ΔΕΝ ειναι φυσιολογικο
> εκτος κι αν συγχρονιζες μονος σου τη dsl 
> πειραζοντας τη ρυθμιση στο ρουτερ.
> 
> αρα το ελεγχουν ακομα


οχι,δεν την πειράζω μόνος μου τη γραμμη.
σήμερα, με ελάχιστη χρήση την τελευταία ημέρα (κατεβασμα μόνο 2γιγα,και καθόλου browsing), σε σχέση με χθες, εχω τα εξης στατιστικα:
	Link Information

Uptime:	1 day, 2:23:34
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 9.054
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	173,40 / 2,98
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 34,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	12 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	50 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	163.300 / 35.655
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1.565 / 240
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	26.411 / 210

(και δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή από χθες καμία αποσύνδεση)!

----------


## psyxakias

Αντιμετωπίζει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα από τις 16:25; Χωρίς να χάσω συγχρονισμό ή ppp session, μεταξύ 16:25-16:38 δε μπορούσα να μπω σε κανένα site εξωτερικού (ούτε msn) λόγω μεγάλου packetloss. Ενώ από τις 16:38 τώρα σέρνεται πολύ, σε σημείο να θέλω 1-2 λεπτά να ανοίξει την σελίδα του adslgr. Edit: [ Τώρα κάπως καλύτερα, αν και αργεί πολύ σε κάποια sites (msn δεν μπαίνει). ]

ΥΓ. Κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη να οφείλεται σε errors στην γραμμή μου ή πρόβλημα στην περιοχή μου.

----------


## Valder

Φίλε ψυχάκια κι εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω! (κέντρο Γηροκομείο - όχι μέσα! :Razz: )

----------


## psyxakias

Μάλιστα, άρα είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα. Το MSN και μερικά sites, ακόμα δε λειτουργούν (ενώ από το κινητό με 3G μπαίνω κανονικά). Θα τους ρίξω ένα τηλέφωνο να μάθω τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## prodromosfan

για δωσε σελιδα που δεν μπαινεις

----------


## psyxakias

Κάλεσα στη τεχνική υποστήριξη του 13860 και με ενημέρωσαν (άμεσα θα έλεγα) ότι υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα με τη διασύνδεση του δικτύου τους εδώ και 1 ώρα και δεν ευθύνεται η γραμμή μου. Χρόνος αποκατάστασης μέχρι το βράδυ τους είπαν.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> για δωσε σελιδα που δεν μπαινεις


http://www.cnn.com (δεν ανοίγει εντός 1-2 λεπτών)
http://www.bbc.co.uk (δεν ανοίγει εντός 1-2 λεπτών, μόνο τίτλο εμφανίζει)
http://www.fbi.gov (δεν ανοίγει εντός 1-2 λεπτών)
http://www.nasa.gov (αργεί σχετικά αλλά ανοίγει)
MSN δεν μπαίνει καθόλου

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP  Net One SA - IP  xxxxx - BBRAS 77.83.12.253 - Network  <input type=submit value=Execute></form><br />Displaying BGP table in its entirety puts too much load on the route collector.<br> Please specify a network or an IP address in the argument field.<br><br><i>Multi-Router Looking Glass<br>* *Network Advertised via * Test date and time is Παρασκευή 05-11-2010 and time 16:54:38 - script ver 1.1 f download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.50* * resolve in 72.1571 ms - NIC U.S. Robotics Wireless 802.11g PCI Adapter 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,40 seconds - Upload speed:  638.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)
[spoiler]
*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  23.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  25.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  A  DOWN  4,40Forthnet  41.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OTE  25.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  22 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  24.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  129 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  56.5 ms  75 %   -98 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Verizon Hellas  59.75 ms  75 %   -13 ms  B  DOWN  1,00Cyta Hellas  24.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  481.75 ms     




*International Servers*
[spoiler]
[stgtable=head]host | Average ping time | Packet loss | Jitter | Rank | Tendency | M.O.S. 
DE-CIX | 71.75 ms | 0 % | 0 ms | B | DOWN | 4,37
AMS-IX | 127.25 ms | 25 %  | -1 ms | D | DOWN | 1,50
LINX | 83 ms | 50 %  | 6 ms | C | DOWN | 2,85
NL-IX | 119.5 ms | 25 %  | 2 ms | C | UP | 1,50
RIPN@MSK-IX | 122.5 ms | 0 % | -1 ms | C | DOWN | 4,34
ESPANIX | 105.75 ms | 0 % | -16 ms | C | UP | 4,37
MIX | 78.25 ms | 0 % | 0 ms | C | DOWN | 4,36
PANAP | 80.75 ms | 0 % | -1 ms | C | DOWN | 4,36
Akamai | 42.25 ms | 0 % | 6 ms | B | DOWN | 4,38
Cachefly | 72.25 ms | 0 % | -1 ms | B | DOWN | 4,37
Google CDN | 88.25 ms | 0 % | -29 ms | C | UP | 4,39
Google CDN | 90.25 ms | 0 % | -11 ms | C | DOWN | 4,37
Google CDN | 86.75 ms | 0 % | 2 ms | C | DOWN | 4,36
Yahoo US | 116.5 ms | 50 %  | -147 ms | C | DOWN | 2,19
AT&T US | 192.75 ms | 25 %  | -11 ms | D | UP | 1,40
Global Crossing US | 126.75 ms | 50 %  | 11 ms | D | DOWN | 3,00
Level 3 US | 211.25 ms | 25 %  | 5 ms | E | UP | 1,24
Telia US | 140 ms | 50 %  | 18 ms | D | DOWN | 3,32
Qwest US | 141.25 ms | 50 %  | 39 ms | D | DOWN | 3,89
Tata Communications US | 210 ms | 0 % | 3 ms | E | DOWN | 4,12
Verizon US | 119.25 ms | 50 %  | 1 ms | C | DOWN | 2,93
Savvis US | 79.25 ms | 75 %  | -79 ms | C | DOWN | 1,00
America Online Transit Data Network US | 197.25 ms | 0 % | -14 ms | D | UP | 4,27
Cogent Communications US | 184.25 ms | 0 % | -18 ms | D | DOWN | 4,32
Hurricane Electric US | 0 ms | 100 %  | 0 ms | FAILED | DOWN | 1,00
AboveNet US | 234.25 ms | 0 % | 6 ms | E | DOWN | 4,01

Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 05-11-2010 and time 16:54:41Free Fr   1,01Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   1,17Nvidia   1,33Microsoft   1,19LeaseWeb   0,00ServerBoost   1,03ThinkBroadband   0,00Cachefly   0,63Ovh   0,85UoCrete   1,03Forthnet   1,14Otenet   1,19RootBSD   0,00



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,76 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,85 MB/s  7 Mbps


msn οντως δεν μπαινει
αυτο ειναι τεστ με ασυρματο με κακο σημα

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

οντως η αμερικη δειχνει να εχει προβλημα

----------


## Hetfield

Ιδιο προβλημα κι εγω. Στο adslgr σα να βελτιωθηκε η κατασταση παντως.

----------


## psyxakias

Άστα, forthnetιάσαμε  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 48 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Δε παλεύεται στα περισσότερα sites, θα σηκώσω vpn σε hol/forthnet να δω πως πάει. Λογικά HOL λόγω GRIX θα παίζει σφαίρα.

----------


## prodromosfan

fbi, nasa, bbc αμεσως
cnn σε μισο λεπτο δεν ειχε φορτωσει ολο
msn δεν μπαινει

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και το adsl απευθειας φορτωνει

----------


## psyxakias

Εμένα δε μπαίνει ακόμα fbi, ούτε καν για να κάνω login.  :Crazy:

----------


## prodromosfan

λες να παιζουν ρολο και οι dns;
τους default εχω

----------


## psyxakias

Μπα περνάει κανονικά το lookup, τέλος πάντων. Παίζει ΟΚ μέσω HOL, οπότε για την ώρα είμαι ΟΚ. Δεν ήταν καλό σημάδι πάντως αυτό...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εμένα δε μπαίνει ακόμα fbi, ούτε καν για να κάνω login.


εξαρταται τι clearance εχεις, 
εμενα κανει login κανονικα  :Razz:

----------


## elgriego

Το  ιδιο και εδω....χωρις αποσυγχρονισμο, τηλεφωνια δουλευει κανονικα  αλλα  ιντερνετ μεχρι 5  ΚΒ/δ...ειδα και επαθα να ποσταρω αυτο το  μυνημα! Να παρει και σεταρω καινουργιο  συστημα  σημερα και θελω να κανω updates.....θα περιμεενω τι να  κανω!

----------


## prodromosfan

ριξτε και κανα multiping test οπως εγω να δουμε  που εντοπιζεται το προβλημα.

----------


## psyxakias

_Προσωρινό workaround: αν έχετε φίλο σε άλλο ελληνικό ISP, ζητήστε του να στήσει κάποιον απλό proxy (note: να τον κάνει secure σωστά μην μπαίνει η σάρα και η μάρα)_

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ριξτε και κανα multiping test οπως εγω να δουμε  που εντοπιζεται το προβλημα.


Χλωμό, μπήκα msn και συνεχίζω κάτι που έφτιαχνα πριν. Sorry  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα ίδια και από εμένα! sites όπως το facebook.com το photobucket.com και άλλα δεν ανοίγουν με τίποτα! η πλάκα είναι ότι το ping σε games servers στο cube 2 sauerbraten Γερμανίας πχ ειναι μια χαρά! Α! και το msn μου παίζει μια χαρά!

ΕDIT : Σε εμένα μόλις έφτιαξε!!!

----------


## kx5

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει καβάτζα το 3G  :Razz:

----------


## elgriego

Και σε εμενα μολις εφτιαξε....

----------


## psyxakias

Επιβεβαιώνω, όλα ΟΚ τώρα. Μια ωρίτσα στην ουσία διήρκησε.

----------


## gg53

Α/Κ Ηλιούπολης ακόμα πρόβλημα

----------


## mephisto

παιδια σε ποσο καιρο σας εφτιαξαν την αλλαγη snr απο το site?

----------


## antreas9

3η-4η ημέρα, που είμαι συνέχεια στο 8,7-9 συγχρονισμό, και μου έχει κάνει και 2-3 αποσυγχρονισμούς μόνο.
υποθέτω ότι διορθωθηκε το σφάλμα στη γραμμή μου (Αν και δε με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν)!
Τα στατιστικα της γραμμής μου:
\    Link Information

Uptime:    0 days, 1:23:08
Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 8.758
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    23,79 / 209,65
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    18,0 / 34,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    10,5 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):    0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):    10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):    176.838 / 2.232
CRC Errors (Up/Down):    1.622 / 20
HEC Errors (Up/Down):    31.433 / 16

ΥΓ: Δεν ξέρω αν είναι τυχαίο ή όχι, αλλά διορθώθηκε αρκετά και το browsing, και απιστευτα πολύ το live streaming (συγκριτικά με την παλιά μου σύνδεση, στο παλιό σπίτι, πάλι με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, στα 11+)!

----------


## mephisto

Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε η αλλαγη snr.Με snr στο 7 τα νεα στατιστικα ειναι:
DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:10:24 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.017 / 17.838 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 288,00 / 550,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 15,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,5 / 11,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 7,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 2 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 30 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 122.933 / 48 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 7.054 / 0 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 22.190 / 0

τα πρωτα τεστ δεν ειναι ενθαρυντικα καθως κατεβαζω οσο και πριν με 1.3-1.4 mb ενοειται απο αξιοπiστα site οπως ati και apple...H απαντηση του τεχνικου τμηματος καθως μολις με πηραν να μου πουν για το snr ειναι οτι αν θελω να κατεβαζω παραπανω θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιω download manager για να εκμεταλλευτώ το πληρες bandwidth... :ROFL:  Τοσα χρονια με vivodi κατεβαζα με 1.5 1.6 οταν ειχα 16mb και φυσικα απο τα ιδια site...Μηπως υπαρχει cap?Λεω εγω τωρα...Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε στο τελος του διμηνου θα αναγκαστω να αλλαξω provider...

----------


## dimsi

> Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκε η αλλαγη snr.Με snr στο 7 τα νεα στατιστικα ειναι:
> DSL Connection  
> 
>  Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:10:24 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> ...


Περιμμενω τις αποψεις σου.Ειμαι και εγω στο ιδιο Α/Κ και σε παρακολουθω. :One thumb up: Να παω και εγω NETONE??????

----------


## mephisto

περιμενε να τεσταρω λιγο ακομα γιατι καποια πραγματα ειναι περιεργα και ανησυχητικά...Λοιπον οτι και να κανω πανω απο 1.4 δεν μπορω να κατεβασω ουτε απο ftp ουτε καν απο το δικο τους speedtest...Ωραια η αλλαγη snr αλλα δεν με ενδιαφερει να εχω παραπανω συνχρονισμο για τα ματια του κοσμου...Κριμα παντως γιατι ειχα αλλη γνωμη για την netone...Ενταξει μπορει να μην εχουν bandwidth οι ανθρωποι και να βαζουν cap στις γραμμες...

----------


## Banditgr

Δεν υπάρχει cap, τα speedtest του adsl.gr τα δοκίμασες ? Δοκίμασες να κατεβάσεις 8-10 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα με download manager από κάποιο αξιόπιστο website και παρατήρησες "κλειδωμένη" ταχύτητα ? Δεν είχαν πολύ άδικο σε αυτό που είπαν (αν το διατύπωσαν σωστά φυσικά) ότι με single file download δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι θα εκμεταλλευτείς όλο σου το bandwidth. Υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες που παίζουν ρόλο. Προσωπικά κλειδώνω και εγώ στα 17.φεύγα και συνήθως το rate μου κινείται από 1.5-1.7 ανάλογα και με την ώρα. Έχω δει και λιγότερο (όταν υπήρχαν κάποια προβλήματα με το διαθέσιμο bandwidth του DSLAM), έχω δει και περισσότερο (όταν πρωτοήρθα NetOne).

Ιδού και ένα τεστάκι αυτή την ώρα με QSpeedTest r53, με συχρονισμό στα 17 Mbit, SNR 7 και Attn down 15,5. Δεν είναι τίποτα το απόλυτο, απλά ενδεικτικό.

Hostlist version  201010101912 by Someonefromhell, v0.50  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 8 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Download  Total test duration  210.17 sec Downloads ran for  15 sec each  *Max. speed*  *12.56 Mbps or 1.57 MB/sec* 
  

Προσωπικά το θεωρώ ψιλο-normal για τι δική μου γραμμή (που γνωρίζω πάνω κάτω που κινείται και που έχει κινηθεί στο παρελθόν, δηλαδή σταθερό average download maximum που έχω δει και στη Net1 και στην Forthnet παλαιότερα ήταν στα 1.7 MB/sec περίπου).

----------


## mephisto

κοιταξε οι δοκιμες που εχω κανει ειναι ακριβως οι ιδιες που δοκιμαζα τοσα χρονια με την προηγουμενο Provider.Κατεβαζω απο συγkεκριμενα ftp site( και απο το δικο τους ftp) και απο private torrent αλλα και απο τα γνωστα αξιοπιστα site.Δεν ειπα να ειναι κολλημενη η γραμμη στο 1.75 δεν ειμαι παράλογος.Ομως δεν μπορει να μην ξεκολαει απο το 1.3-1.4 απο οπουδηποτε και να κατεβαζω.Αυτο ειναι cap,τωρα αν η τηλεφωνια χρειαζεται 3,5 mb για να δουλεψει τοτε παω πασο.Ουσιαστικα αλλαξα το snr ανεβηκα 3,5 mb σε συνχρονισμο και παλι κατεβαζω ακριβως οπως πριν σαν να εχω 14 mb...Να πεις οτι ξεκολαγε απο το 1.4 και πηγαινε 1.65 να πω οκ.Το μονιμα κολημενο στο 1,3-1,4 εμενα μου δειχνει οτι υπαρχει οριο...
UPDATE:
και με snr στο 6 με 18 και κατι mb συνχρονισμο συνεχιζω να κατεβαζω με 1,3-1,4 ... :Whistle:

----------


## Banditgr

Αυτή τη στιγμή από rapidshare single file, είμαι στα 1.57-1.58 ψιλοσταθερός (πάει και παραπάνω αλλά δεν σταθεροποιείται). Artificially induced cap δεν υπάρχει και αυτό μπορεί να στο βεβαιώσουν και άλλοι (αν υπήρχε θα το είχαμε προσέξει και θα είχε γίνει χαμός trust me), τώρα αν έχεις τύχει σε πιταρισμένο DSLAM, έχει σημειωθεί και τέτοια περίπτωση. Η NetOne γενικά δεν έχει τον αριθμό των συνδρομητών για να πιτάρει το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό, ειδικά μετά την ολοκλήρωση του GRIX. Εκεί που υπήρχε θέμα ήταν στο bandwidth της σύνδεσης σε ορισμένα DSLAM, το οποίο κατά περιοχές εξομαλύνθηκε με κάποιες αναβαθμίσεις (ίσως όχι παντού, αυτό δεν είμαι σε θέση να το γνωρίζω) και αναμένεται να γίνει ακόμα καλύτερο όταν ενεργοποιηθεί ο δακτύλιος στο τέλος περίπου του χρόνου.

----------


## ariadgr

Τελικά δεν κατάλαβα αν δοκίμασες download manager με πολλαπλά connections.
Επίσης δοκίμασε στο
http://my.netone.gr/speedtest

----------


## mephisto

ναι δοκιμασα και παλι δεν ξεπερναω συνολικα το 1.4 ποτε...Το εχω δοκιμασει το speedtest και παλι ακριβως τα ιδια.Μηπως επειδη αρχικα ειχα κλειδωσει σε 14mb με εχουν βαλει σε κανενα προφιλ?

----------


## prodromosfan

> χαίρεται κι από μένα, μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα. στην ON Telecoms ήμουν συγχρωνισμένος στα 1023 Kbps / 18994 Kbps me SNR 7 Attn 19 τώρα με netone στα 870 / 13.305 με SNR 12,5 και Attn 22. Το τηλέφωνο είναι πολύ καλό αλλα VoIP. σε 2 μήνες έφυγα για ΟΤΕ.



τι ακριβως δεν σου αρεσει;
το οτι ειναι voip η τηλεφωνία;
το snr μπορεις να το ξερεις παντως και να πιασεις καλυτερο συγχρονισμό.




> 3η-4η ημέρα, που είμαι συνέχεια στο 8,7-9 συγχρονισμό, και μου έχει κάνει και 2-3 αποσυγχρονισμούς μόνο.
> υποθέτω ότι διορθωθηκε το σφάλμα στη γραμμή μου (Αν και δε με πήραν τηλέφωνο να με ενημερώσουν)!


ενθαρρυντικά τα νεα αποτελεσματα, κανενας συγχρονισμός οπότε μαλλον σου αλλαξανε πορτα απο τον ΟΤΕ, και δεν εχουν ενημερωσει τη netone ακομα.
Παρατηρησε τη για καμια βδομαδα τη γραμμη 
και λιωστη στην κυριολεξια με τεστ κατεβασματος/τορρεντ/κλπ
δοκιμασε και τα τεστ απο εδώ αν θες.





> ναι δοκιμασα και παλι δεν ξεπερναω συνολικα το 1.4 ποτε...Το εχω δοκιμασει το speedtest και παλι ακριβως τα ιδια.Μηπως επειδη αρχικα ειχα κλειδωσει σε 14mb με εχουν βαλει σε κανενα προφιλ?


λοιπόν mephisto
η netone δεν εχει cap, oυτε εχει αναφερθει να βαζει cap σε νεες συνδεσεις εστω και για σταθεροτητα.
οποτε το ξεχναμε.

το ζητημα που λες για το voip και παλι δεν κραταει "μποσικα" να πουμε, 
διοτι εχει αψογο qos και μονο οταν χρησιμοποιειται το τηλεφωνο, 
εξου και η πολλη καλη ποιοτητα ακομα και αν λιωνει στο downloading/uploading
η γραμμη τη στιγμή εκεινη.

ενα pingtest/speedtest θα το ριξεις για χαρη μας να φανταστώ.

----------


## mephisto

δυστυχως το πρόγραμμα δεν δουλευει  παρα τι οδηγιες που ειδα εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=383028.Βγαζει ενα κοκκινο μηνυμα και κρασαρει.Δεν ξερω τι φταιει να πουμε :Razz: ,αλλα ειναι σαν να εχω 14mb συνδεση.Ουσιαστικα και που αλλαξα το snr παλι κατεβαζω ακριβως το ιδιο.

----------


## prodromosfan

ειδα οτι ανοιξες και θεμα στο support forum αρα περιμενε να δεις τι θα σου απαντησουν.

παντως ειναι περιεργο δεδομενου οτι για cap στη netone δεν εχει ξανακουστει.

----------


## Netone1

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σας απαντάω σε αυτή την προχωρημένη ώρα εκτός γραφείου διότι δεν θα ήθελα να υπάρχει η οποιαδήποτε παρανόηση στο ζήτημα που συζητάτε:

Δεν χρησιμοποιείται οποιουδήποτε είδους bandwidth cap management, με τις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις να αποτελούν την εξαίρεση στον κανόνα:

Πιθανώς κάποια μεμονωμένη σύνδεση να βρίσκεται σε προφίλ ταχύτητας, κάτι που συμβαίνει συνήθως μετά από προηγούμενη βλάβη ή προβληματική συμπεριφορά, ή σε περιπτώσεις όπου λόγω απόστασης φερ' ειπείν υπάρχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα 10240, "συμφέρει" τον συνδρομητή να έχει προφίλ φερ' ειπείν 12.000 αντί για 24.000 διότι κερδίζει ένα μικρό κομμάτι ταχύτητας (της τάξης μερικών Kbps). Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι, υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, οι μεταβολές γίνονται μόνο στις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, και μετά από δήλωση βλάβης, ή αίτημα του κατόχου γραμμής.Σαν επέκταση του παραπάνω, υπάρχει η περίπτωση, ειδικά σε νέες ενεργοποιήσεις, να έχει παραμείνει μέρος των ρυθμίσεων που υπήρχε σε προηγούμενο συνδρομητή. Ωστόσο, με την αλλαγή του SNR από το my.netone.gr, αυτός ο λόγος αποκλείεται αυτομάτως, καθώς εφαρμόζονται τα "ειδικά" SNR profiles της επιλογής του συνδρομητή.Σαν περαιτέρω επέκταση των παραπάνω, υπάρχει κάποιας μορφής QoS management στις συνδέσεις (κάτι που δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε με όρους όπως "traffic shaping" ή "bandwidth limiting" ή "deep packet inspection", διότι δεν διενεργείται τίποτα από όλα αυτά), του οποίου ο κύριος ρόλος είναι να δεσμεύει bandwidth για την τηλεφωνία, δυναμικά, όταν πραγματοποιούνται κλήσεις.Θα πρέπει να τονίσω σε αυτό το σημείο ότι, η πρακτική διαφοροποίηση που μπορεί κάποιος να παρατηρήσει αν συγχρονίσει στα 15.200 από 14.950 Kbps, είναι ελάχιστη έως και αμελητέα στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις. Όμως, σε διαφορά στο συγχρονισμό από 14.000 σε 18.000 (ενδεικτικά νούμερα), η διαφορά υφίσταται απόλυτα.

Στην περίπτωση του "mephisto", θα πραγματοποιηθεί έλεγχος αύριο ώστε να δούμε τι συμβαίνει. Αν μη τι άλλο, και οι δικές μας test ADSL στο Α/Κ Χαλανδρίου βρίσκονται, οπότε η διερεύνηση του θέματος αναμένεται να είναι σύντομη.

Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησαν τα παραπάνω στο να σχηματίσετε την σωστή άποψη όσον αφορά την λειτουργία του δικτύου, και πάντοτε παρακολουθούμε τις τυχόν απορίες ή προτάσεις που υπάρχουν για να διατηρούμε κατά το δυνατόν μια ξεκάθαρη εικόνα των πραγμάτων, κάτι που αποτελεί βασικό άξονα της φιλοσοφίας μας.

Σας εύχομαι ένα ευχάριστο βράδυ.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Netone1

----------


## mephisto

Ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση και μαλιστα σε τετοια ωρα.Αυτος ηταν ενας απο τους λογους που επελεξα να ερθω σε εσας.Καλο σας βραδυ παραθετω και καποια speedtest .

----------


## Eaglos

Μόλις ενεργοποίησα Netone σε σπίτι φίλου. Πως σας φαίνονται τα στατιστικα;

Το Bandwidth (down) μέτριο μου φαίνεται. Αν σκεφτείτε ότι στην ίδια γειτονιά 5 τετράγωνα πιο πάνω έχω 15-16kbps.

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	852 / 10.944

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 9,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 22,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.015.808 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Ρίξτο το SNR ΣΤΟ 6-7  :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

> Το Bandwidth (down) μέτριο μου φαίνεται. Αν σκεφτείτε ότι στην ίδια γειτονιά 5 τετράγωνα πιο πάνω έχω 15-16kbps.


Αν του χρειάζεται παραπάνω ταχύτητα μπορεί από το http://my.netone.gr να κατεβάσει το SNR.

----------


## apok

Τα δικά μου ειν τουτα

Link Information

Uptime:	6 days, 6:37:06
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	797 / 10.230
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	111,25 / 1,51
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 26,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	6 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	52 / 111.023
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	8 / 554
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	47 / 491

Αυτά τα ερόρια στο τέλος με ανησυχούνε λιγο.
Επίσης σαν δεινος downloader που ειμαι παρατήρησα ( χθες ) οτι η ταχύτητα του downloading έχει μειωθει περίπου στο μισο ( 300-350 ) απο όταν ενεργοποιήθηκα.

----------


## psyxakias

> Τα δικά μου ειν τουτα
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:    6 days, 6:37:06
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    797 / 10.230
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:    111,25 / 1,51
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 0,0
> ...


Με μια μείωση του SNR σου στο 9, λογικά θα ανέβεις. Τα errors είναι ελάχιστα για 150 ώρες uptime πιστεύω.

----------


## apok

Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω

( μου βγάζει ενα Please contact Net One Support Team! οταν παω απο το my.netone.gr να το αλλάξω ..χχμμμ )

----------


## psyxakias

Θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσεις με την υποστήριξη να στο φτιάξουν. Εγώ έχω πολύ περισσότερα errors (460 errors/δευτερόλεπτο!) και μάλλον θα πρέπει να ανεβάσω λίγο το SNR, αλλά καθόλου loss of signal:Uptime46 days, 20:34:04ModulationG.992.5 annex ABandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]902 / 14.802Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]10,99 / 97,94Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]6,0 / 0,0Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]4,5 / 20,0SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]7,5 / 5,5Vendor ID (Local/Remote)TMMB / GSPNLoss of Framing (Local/Remote)0 / 0Loss of Signal (Local/Remote)0 / 0Loss of Power (Local/Remote)0 / 0Loss of Link (Remote)0Error Seconds (Local/Remote)0 / 0FEC Errors (Up/Down)57 / 1.824.347.712CRC Errors (Up/Down)1 / 176.591HEC Errors (Up/Down)0 / 83.744Μου τη δίνει που το attenuation έχει πάει στα 20 dB  :Evil:

----------


## mephisto

παιδες αυτη την ωρα σερνομαι απο οπου και να κατεβασω το max ειναι 550κβ,συμβαινει κ σε εσας το ιδιο?

----------


## prodromosfan

οχι free κατεβαζει απο 2-3 και πιανει 1MB

----------


## mephisto

Εγω εχω αυτα τα χαλια...



Θα δοκιμασω ενα restart στο router μπας και εχει κανενα θεμα...
Μετα απο restart τα ιδια χαλια εχω...

----------


## antonis556

> Εγω εχω αυτα τα χαλια...
> 
> 
> 
> Θα δοκιμασω ενα restart στο router μπας και εχει κανενα θεμα...
> Μετα απο restart τα ιδια χαλια εχω...


Προβλημα bandwidth στο A/K σου ...

----------


## mephisto

ναι ειναι σαφες,απλα κριμα γιατι χτες ηθελα να κατεβασω κατι μεγαλο 14gb και τα πραγματα ηταν τραγικα.το απογευμα που ειχα δοκιμασει κατεβαζε ψιλο οκ...Κριμα παντως γιατι σε αλλα πραγματα ειναι αψογοι...Σημερα τo απογευμα παλι ηταν ολα οκ τωρα που βραδυασε βγηκαν οι βρυκολακες εξω και το bandwidth πηρε παλι την κατω βολτα 900kb max... :Evil:

----------


## NordicRavn

> ναι ειναι σαφες,απλα κριμα γιατι χτες ηθελα να κατεβασω κατι μεγαλο 14gb και τα πραγματα ηταν τραγικα.το απογευμα που ειχα δοκιμασει κατεβαζε ψιλο οκ...Κριμα παντως γιατι σε αλλα πραγματα ειναι αψογοι...Σημερα τo απογευμα παλι ηταν ολα οκ τωρα που βραδυασε βγηκαν οι βρυκολακες εξω και το bandwidth πηρε παλι την κατω βολτα 900kb max...


Αφου γνωριζες γιατι προχωρησες...
Οταν ετρωγα τις μερες στα τηλεφωνα γιατι "μπουκονε" και ετρωγα 10 restart και πανω κατω τα snr...

----------


## mephisto

δοκιμαστικο ειναι για 2 μηνες αν δεν βελτιωθει η κατασταση θα κανω διακοπη.Προς το παρον βρηκα τη λυση να κατεβαζω το πρωι :ROFL:  και να τσεκαρω με remote τι παιζει...Κατι εχει παρει και το ματι μου για εναν δακτυλιο που θα ενεργοποιηθεί...

----------


## Cacofonix

Όσο αργά και να κατεβάζει, καλύτερα δεν θα βρεις. Καλύτερα να κάνει μια ταινία 15' παραπάνω παρά να μείνεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο ή Internet όπως γίνεται με άλλους παρόχους.
Φίλε, mephisto, άλλαξε το προφίλ σου.  :Wink:

----------


## mephisto

5 χρονια στην vivodi εμεινα 2 φορες χωρις τηλεφωνο no big deal.Και δεν ειναι 15 λεπτα παραπανω οταν θες να κατεβασεις κατι αρκετα μεγαλο.Ουτε ειναι λυση να κανεις τα κουμαντα σου και να κατεβαζεις συγκεκριμενες ωρες...Δεν μπορω να εχω μια συνδεση που μετα της 9(που ειναι και ωρα που εχω χρονο) δουλεύει σαν 8mb...Μαλλον το προφιλ θα αλλαξει ετσι και αλλιως :Wink:  ...

----------


## Netone1

Καλησπέρα σας,

Θα ήθελα να διευκρινίσω 1-2 πράγματα, προς δική σας διευκόλυνση:

Πέραν των ζητημάτων που είναι ήδη σε εξέλιξη (π.χ. οπτικός δακτύλιος), σχηματίζουμε αυτή την περίοδο μια νέα δομή όσον αφορά την αναφορά προβλημάτων (απόδοσης δικτύου, άλλων προβλημάτων, κτλ) η οποία βασίζεται στην ανανεωμένη οργανωτική δομή της εταιρείας.Σύντομα θα υπάρξει ανανέωση, μεταξύ άλλων, της παρουσίας μας στο ADSLGR support forum, καθώς και άλλων επιμέρους ζητημάτων, με γνώμονα την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτησή σας, και την ύπαρξη λύσεων σε όσα θέματα πιθανώς να "ταλαιπωρούν" συνδρομητές σε συγκεκριμένα Α/Κ.Θα τα ξανάσυζητήσουμε, εκτός απροόπτου, τις επόμενες ημέρες, καθώς οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν σε όλα τα επίπεδα.

Σας εύχομαι ένα καλό απόγευμα.

Ευχαριστώ,

Netone1

----------


## psyxakias

Μάλιστα, να υποθέσω ότι άρχισε να ξεκολλάει η NetOne από την περίοδο στασιμότητας; Για να δούμε...  :One thumb up:

----------


## Hetfield

Αληθεια, εχουμε χρονοδιαγραμμα για την ενεργοποιηση του δακτυλιου;  :One thumb up:

----------


## mephisto

Ενδιαφέροντά τα οσα αναφέρει ο netone1 ελπιζω να υλοποιηθούν συντομα...

----------


## Balk

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Θα ήθελα να διευκρινίσω 1-2 πράγματα, προς δική σας διευκόλυνση:
> 
> Πέραν των ζητημάτων που είναι ήδη σε εξέλιξη (π.χ. οπτικός δακτύλιος), σχηματίζουμε αυτή την περίοδο μια νέα δομή όσον αφορά την αναφορά προβλημάτων (απόδοσης δικτύου, άλλων προβλημάτων, κτλ) η οποία βασίζεται στην ανανεωμένη οργανωτική δομή της εταιρείας.Σύντομα θα υπάρξει ανανέωση, μεταξύ άλλων, της παρουσίας μας στο ADSLGR support forum, καθώς και άλλων επιμέρους ζητημάτων, με γνώμονα την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτησή σας, και την ύπαρξη λύσεων σε όσα θέματα πιθανώς να "ταλαιπωρούν" συνδρομητές σε συγκεκριμένα Α/Κ.Θα τα ξανάσυζητήσουμε, εκτός απροόπτου, τις επόμενες ημέρες, καθώς οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν σε όλα τα επίπεδα.
> 
> Σας εύχομαι ένα καλό απόγευμα.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> ...


Δώστε μου κάτι πιο "χειροπιαστό" σας παρακαλώ για να παραμείνω συνδρομητής της Net One και ιδίως σε ότι αφορά το δικό μου πρόβλημα, το Α/Κ Αιγάλεω.  

Παρά τη καλή μου διάθεση να ...υπομένω για ένα μικρό διάστημα ακόμα (αλλά το εννοώ το μικρό διάστημα), δε σας το κρύβω είμαι ένα κλικ να κάνω φορητότητα πίσω στον ΟΤΕ.  Η Net One είναι ο μόνος εναλλακτικός στον οποίο έχω εμπιστοσύνη, επομένως ή Net One ή επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ.

Εχθές πραγματικά έφτασα στα όριά μου με τη σύνδεσή μου.  Πρώτη φορά τέτοια προβλήματα.  Σύρσιμο στο διαδίκτυο (π.χ. download rate από πολύ γρήγορους server στα 50-100 KB/sec max!), διακεκομμένο ήχο στη τηλεφωνία (από σταθερό σε σταθερό) και από το κινητό μου στο σταθερό μου της Net One ήταν λες και μίλαγα σε ...σπηλιά με επιστροφή ήχου.  Η τηλεφωνία σήμερα είναι καλή.  

Και φυσικά πριν γράψω αυτά εδώ απευθύνθηκα στο τεχνικό τμήμα της εταιρείας μέσω του 13860.  Κανένα παράπονο με τα παιδιά, όλοι άψογοι, αλλά το δικό μου θέμα δηλαδή χαμηλές ταχύτητες στο Αιγάλεω σε ώρες αιχμής ιδίως παραμένει.

Το πιο σημαντικό θέμα μου είναι αυτό της ταχύτητας στο Internet σε ώρες αιχμής με ταυτόχρονη απώλεια περί των 3.5 Mbps σε αυτό το διάστημα (κλείδωνα στα 19 Mbps με default snr και τώρα είμαι στα 15.5 Mbps).  Απόψε τα πράγματα είναι καλύτερα αλλά ξέρετε είναι πολύ κουραστικό το να μην έχεις σταθερά αξιόπιστο και γρήγορο  Internet και ενίοτε να μην είναι τόσο καλή η τηλεφωνία.  

Δε λέω ότι είναι γενικότερο θέμα της Net One, επαναλαμβάνω ότι τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία την έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση, αλλά εγώ εδώ στο Α/Κ Αιγάλεω έχω κάποια άλυτα θέματα.  Και επειδή θέλοντας και μη αναγκάζομαι και κάνω συγκρίσεις με το προηγούμενο πάροχό μου (ταχύτητες αστραπιαίες με 24-άρα σύνδεση όλη τη μέρα, μόνιμα κλειδωμένος στα 19-20 Mbps, download rate της τάξεως 2.0-2.2 MB/sec και πολύ καλή τηλεφωνία), πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ.  

Τέλος πάντων.  Εύχομαι να πάρω κάποια απάντηση που να με κάνει να αναθεωρήσω.

Ευχαριστώ,

Balk

----------


## mephisto

προσυπογραφω οσα λεει ο φιλος Balk. :Smile:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλά εμένα έχει αρκετή καθυστέρηση το browsing τώρα το βράδυ.

----------


## prodromosfan

όχι εδώ είναι μια χαρα, οπως και τις προηγουμενες μερες.

κανε επανεκκινηση στο μοντεμ.

----------


## stef128

φιλοι εχθες 16/11 ειχε προβλημα και η ον  που ειμαι , τωρα εφοσον θα ηθελα να περασω στην νετονε  παρακολουθω τα δρομενα της , 
1) ελπιζω για την ενεργοποιηση του δακτυλιου συντομα 
2) ελπιζω για την αστραπιαια μεταφορα μου 
3) παντα βλεποντας και κανοντας 

εαν ξεκολησει η νετονε απο την στασιμοτητα θα ειναι καλο για ολους , μιας και ειναι η 1 απο τις 2 εταιριες ( μιλαω για cyta ) οι οποιες εχουν ακομα αξιοπιστια σε καλυτεο βαθμο  !

----------


## Sovjohn

> φιλοι εχθες 16/11 ειχε προβλημα και η ον  που ειμαι , τωρα εφοσον θα ηθελα να περασω στην νετονε  παρακολουθω τα δρομενα της , 
> 1) ελπιζω για την ενεργοποιηση του δακτυλιου συντομα 
> 2) ελπιζω για την αστραπιαια μεταφορα μου 
> 3) παντα βλεποντας και κανοντας 
> 
> εαν ξεκολησει η νετονε απο την στασιμοτητα θα ειναι καλο για ολους , μιας και ειναι η 1 απο τις 2 εταιριες ( μιλαω για cyta ) οι οποιες εχουν ακομα αξιοπιστια σε καλυτεο βαθμο  !


Στη Cyta σε κάποια τεχνικά τμήματα υπάρχουν πρώην υπάλληλοι της net one πάντως... Και στο ΙΤ και στο δίκτυο. Το εταιρικό e-mail της cyta είναι username@corp.cyta.gr και της net one username@corp.netone.gr - Τυχαίο? Δε νομίζω!  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## mephisto

Για να λεμε και τα καλα δοκιμασα να κατεβασω πριν απο λιγο και οι ταχυτητες ηταν οκ 1,65-1,70 .Ελπιζω να μην ειναι τυχαιο και να βελτιωθηκε η βραδυνη  κατασταση.  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

τυχαιο δεν ειναι, απλά ως φαινεται τρωει μπουκωμα το dslam σου.

----------


## harris

> ως φαινεται τρωει μπουκωμα το dslam σου.


Προφανώς και είναι τοπικό το ζήτημα... Εγώ στο Διοικητικό Μέγαρο (που μάλλον είμαι μόνος μου ή όλοι οι άλλοι είναι χρήστες επιπέδου browsing / emailing  :Razz:  ) δεν έχω *ποτέ* πρόβλημα να ταβανιάσω την γραμμή μου όποτε το ζητήσω, ούτε *ποτέ* σέρνεται το browsing  :Smile:

----------


## mephisto

Ε τοτε θα κολλησω αφίσες στο κεντρο του χαλανδριου και θα γραψω*:Εχεις NETONE?*Τοτε εχουμε κατι κοινο.*Τα βραδυα σερνεσαι?*Και εγω.*Ας κανουμε κατι γιαυτο 699*... :Razz:  Και τωρα που δοκιμαζω ολα ειναι οκ,λετε να πεθανε κανενας γειτονας?

----------


## prodromosfan

το ιδιο και στο dslam αγ. αρτεμιου(βυρωνα).
στου παγκρατιου πχ  μια φορα πριν κανα μηνα ειχε μπουκωσει το βραδυ αλλα την επομενη όλα κομπλε.

----------


## harris

> Ε τοτε θα κολλησω αφίσες στο κεντρο του χαλανδριου και θα γραψω*:Εχεις NETONE?*Τοτε εχουμε κατι κοινο.*Τα βραδυα σερνεσαι?*Και εγω.*Ας κανουμε κατι γιαυτο 699*...


Έλα κι εσύ στο Πολύδροσο, μπορείς  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ε τοτε θα κολλησω αφίσες στο κεντρο του χαλανδριου και θα γραψω*:Εχεις NETONE?*Τοτε εχουμε κατι κοινο.*Τα βραδυα σερνεσαι?*Και εγω.*Ας κανουμε κατι γιαυτο 699*... Και τωρα που δοκιμαζω ολα ειναι οκ,λετε να πεθανε κανενας γειτονας?




Off Topic


		πάλι καλά που εβαλες και δευτερο 9 μετα το 69  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## mephisto

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		πάλι καλά που εβαλες και δευτερο 9 μετα το 69




Off Topic


		Δεν ντρεπεσαι αν ηταν ετσι θα το εθετα αλλιως.Εισαι συνδρομητρια netone(αδυνατη ομορφη και σχετικα νεα)?Σέρνεσαι τα βραδυα?κτλ :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

> Έλα κι εσύ στο Πολύδροσο, μπορείς


Σε ποιο απ' όλα ?
Χαλανδρίου, Αμαρουσίου, Άρτας, Θεσπρωτίας, Λακωνίας ή Φωκίδας?
 :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Σε ποιο απ' όλα ?
> Χαλανδρίου, Αμαρουσίου, Άρτας, Θεσπρωτίας, Λακωνίας ή Φωκίδας?


Αμαρουσίου, αν θέλει Διοικ. Μέγαρο  :Razz: 

Το Χαλανδρίου πάει Χαλάνδρι  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

Εδώ, σέρνεται αυτή την ώρα. 
Έχετε και εσείς πρόβλημα?

----------


## Cacofonix

> Εδώ, σέρνεται αυτή την ώρα. 
> Έχετε και εσείς πρόβλημα?


Δε διάβασες την ανακοίνωση του NetOne1;

----------


## dimpard

> Δε διάβασες την ανακοίνωση του NetOne1;


Εσύ τι πιστεύεις?

----------


## Cacofonix

Μάλλον όχι.

----------


## incisiv

ολα καλα τωρα :One thumb up:

----------


## athenaum

μολις πουληθει θα στρωσουν ολα

----------


## Cacofonix

Δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να συνδεθώ στο Pidgin - ebuddy...

----------


## Banditgr

Κάτι παίζεται και εδώ. Χάνω τηλέφωνο και Internet και έχω απίστευτα μεγάλα timeouts και packet loss.

Edit : Άκυρον, τώρα είδα το εν λόγω post.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εδω χάνω συνεχεια Internet  χωρίς να έχω disconnect .

----------


## Cacofonix

Ούτε εγώ έχω τηλέφωνο. Πρώτη φορά στα 3 χρόνια που είμαι συνδρομητής.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εδω όλα ΟΚ.Ενα restart του router φαινεται πως αρκουσε.Κατεβασα μολις κατι ψιλά  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  σε φουλ αποδοση.


Επίσης να ενημερωσω το φιλοθεάμον κοινό και κυρίως το Sebu  :Razz:   , ότι χθες ήρθε ο αδερφος μου.

Καταλαβαινεις τί σημαινει αυτό?

Ετσι δεν ειναι?



(έπρεπε να το σας ειχα ενημερωσει 5 μερες πριν,με συγχωρείτε  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: )


*Spoiler:*




			Θα λιώσει πάλι η γραμμή  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## antreas9

το σαββατο ειχε πρόβλημα και η δική μου γραμμή φυσικά. Εκανε συνέχεια disconnect, και σε τηλεφωνία, και σε ίντερνετ, για μισή ώρα. Μετά έφυγα, και όταν γύρισα το βράδυ, είχε στρώσει, δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα εμεινα χωρίς.
(2η φορά στα 3 χρόνια που μου έχει συμβεί. Εχει συμβεί αλλη μια, πρόπερσι νομίζω, με 5-6 ώρες down)

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εμένα παιδιά η γραμμή ΔΕ κουνήθηκε καθόλου η γραμμή.

Δεν είχα βεβαίως internet αλλά την IP τη κράτησα (δεν είχα disconnects, ούτε 1) μέχρι που επανήλθε μόνο του.

----------


## nikolas17

Μόνο εγώ έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το upload της Netone?

Με τον ΟΤΕ που είχα πριν και με χαμηλότερο συγχρονισμό έπιανα περισσότερα ενώ τώρα η κατάσταση είναι *αρκετά* χειρότερη... :Thumb down: 

(90-95 πριν, τώρα στην καλύτερη ~80, συχνά αρκετά πιο κάτω)

----------


## prodromosfan

ποσο κλειδωνει η dsl στο upload;
εμενα με 1015 upload μου ανεβαζει 80~90 (ποτέ 100), σε τορρεντ.
στην αλλη γραμμη κλειδωνω ~850 ανεβαζει με 75~80, 
ενω με fritz και κλειδωμα στα ~950 ανεβαζει με ~80 (ποτέ 90 ή 95).

βεβαια δεν με απασχολει το upload ιδιαιτερα και δεν το εχω τεσταρει εκτενως, 
αλλα αποτι εχω δει σποραδικά.

----------


## nikolas17

Στα 984 κλειδώνει αυτή την στιγμή, γενικά γύρω  στα ~1000.

Πάντα με τις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες είχα (συγχρονισμός / 10) = ταχύτητα (σε γενικές γραμμές)

Εδώ έχω (συγχρονισμός / 12 ή 13) = ταχύτητα (στην καλύτερη)

Πχ Παλαιότερα (πχ στον ΟΤΕ) με 1000 έπιανα 90-100kB/s

----------


## harris

> Πχ με 1000 έπιανα 90-100kB/s


To οποίο είναι και το φυσιολογικό να έχεις, ανάλογα και που ανεβάζεις  :Smile:

----------


## nikolas17

> To οποίο είναι και το φυσιολογικό να έχεις, ανάλογα και που ανεβάζεις


Εννοούσα στις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες εκτός από NetOne.

Εδώ στην καλύτερη ~75-80

----------


## schumifer

Ωπ κι εγώ είχα θέμα το Σάββατο. Όχι αποσύνδεση αλλά κόλπα με νετ και τηλέφωνο...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Με βαριά καρδιά ήρθα να σας πω πως με κέρδισε η προσφορά της HOL (έχω σύνδεση vodafone) και για λόγους οικονομίας μάλλον θα μεταναστεύσω εκεί..  :Sad:

----------


## prodromosfan

Όπως επιθυμείς,
(btw επειδη το διαβασα κι απο άλλους, τι προσφορά εχει; )
απλά περνα απο το εδω φορουμ να πινουμε κανα καφεδακι
και να τα λεμε.  :Smile:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Όπως επιθυμείς,
> (btw επειδη το διαβασα κι απο άλλους, τι προσφορά εχει; )
> απλά περνα απο το εδω φορουμ να πινουμε κανα καφεδακι
> και να τα λεμε.


hol adsl plus:
15€ / μήνα για 6 μήνες
Μετά τους 6 μήνες η τιμή διαμορφώνεται στα 19,70 € / μήνα. 
+
5€ στο λογαριασμό vodafone (Είμαι στο unlimited 30, θα πάω στο 35 με τα ίδια χρήματα).

----------


## prodromosfan

α ειναι για σκετο ιντερνετ, μαλιστα.

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> α ειναι για σκετο ιντερνετ, μαλιστα.


Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη και για double play  :Wink:

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο οικονομικη οσο της netone.
εχει μεν 32 ευρω (που συμπεριλαμβανουν + 60' κινητα) σε συγκριση με 31,80(χωρις κινητα)
αλλα τις ευκολιες της netone όχι.

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> ναι αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο οικονομικη οσο της netone.
> εχει μεν 32 ευρω (που συμπεριλαμβανουν + 60' κινητα) σε συγκριση με 31,80(χωρις κινητα)
> αλλα τις ευκολιες της netone όχι.


To catch είναι οι εκπτώσεις στους λογαριασμούς κινητής  :Wink: 



Αλλά ας γυρίσουμε στα δικά μας καλύτερα  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

σορρυ, 

αλλα σε μας δεν τρεχει κάτι, 
όλα πανε ρολόι.  :Wink:

----------


## mephisto

νεο βραδυνο ρεκορ 500 kb το maximum που μπορω να κατεβασω,ευχαριστω netone :Thumb down:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> α ειναι για σκετο ιντερνετ, μαλιστα.





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει αντίστοιχη και για double play





> ναι αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο οικονομικη οσο της netone.
> εχει μεν 32 ευρω (που συμπεριλαμβανουν + 60' κινητα) σε συγκριση με 31,80(χωρις κινητα)
> αλλα τις ευκολιες της netone όχι.





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To catch είναι οι εκπτώσεις στους λογαριασμούς κινητής 
> 
> 
> 
> Αλλά ας γυρίσουμε στα δικά μας καλύτερα





> σορρυ, 
> 
> αλλα σε μας δεν τρεχει κάτι, 
> όλα πανε ρολόι.


Δεν έχει πόρτες στο Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων. 
Μάλλον θα πάμε όλοι μαζί για καφέ  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

Off Topic





> Δεν έχει πόρτες στο Α/Κ Αμπελοκήπων. 
> Μάλλον θα πάμε όλοι μαζί για καφέ


Θα βγω πάλι offtopic, αλλά ελπίζω να με συγχωρέσει ο moderatορας harris
Λογικό μου ακούγεται, 
εφόσον έχει ξαμολύσει πόσους και μεσω τηλεφώνου
και μέσω επιτόπιων επισκέψεων, στο ψάρεμα πελατών.  :Wink:

----------


## enasdios

παρατήρησα κάτι παράξενο.
Ενώ εδώ και κανα χρόνο το maximum upload μου σε torrent ήταν 70 kB/s, τελευταία βλέπω και 80, 90, 100. Μου φαίνεται εντελώς κουλό. Μήπως απλά τυχαίνει με συγκεκριμένους παρόχους που έχει ιδιαίτερο peering η Netone ?

----------


## mephisto

επειδη ξερω οτι ανθρωποι απο την υποστηριξη διαβαζουν το θεμα και επειδη η κατασταση στο Χαλανδρι ειναι τις ποιο πολλες ωρες τραγικη(πχ τωρα 2:30 το μεσημερι και κατεβαζω με 700Kb maximum) υπαρχει καποιο πλανο για αμεση αποσυμφόρηση του dslam η να διακοψω την συνδεση μου? γιατι ειλικρινα βαρεθηκα να κυνηγαω το bandwidth και να προσπαθω να προσαρμόσω το προγραμμά μου στις ωρες που δεν εχει κινηση...

----------


## prodromosfan

ίσως θα πρέπει να εξετάσεις την μετακόμιση της γραμμής σου σε άλλο παροχο 
καθως φαίνεται ότι το dslam σου εχει μπουκώσει.  :Smile:

----------


## Nikiforos

γιατί στις άλλες εταιρίες πάνε πίσω? και που ξέρεις εκεί που θα πάει τι θα είναι? αν διαβάσεις στο forum λίγο πολύ τα ίδια γίνονται σε όλες! εγώ δεν παρατηρώ τετοιο πρόβλημα πάντως, έτυχε 2-3 φορές που το είχα τότε ποστάρει αλλά τώρα όλα οκ. Βεβαια δεν είμαι όλες τις ώρες σπίτι αλλά απογευματινες και βραδυνές κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ.

----------


## kx5

Έχει κανείς προβλήματα με τη σύνδεσή του αυτή την ώρα? Σέρνονται σχεδόν όλες οι σελίδες.

----------


## Hetfield

Ναι εγω. Κυριως οι σελιδες του εξωτερικου σερνονται. Ουτε adslgr μπορουσα να μπω. Τωρα μπαινω εχωντας ενεργοποιημενο το tor.

----------


## kx5

Άκυρο, μόλις το φτιάξανε.

----------


## prodromosfan

και σε μενα σαν να κολλησε καποια στιγμή το adslgr αλλα στιγμιαια.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σήμερα αυτή την στιγμή εδώ και μερικές ωρες έχω αυξημένο ping σε servers σε ενα παιχνίδι που παίζω δλδ ενω κανονικά κάθε μέρα σε συγκεκριμένους έχω ping 88-105ms σημερα δεν πέφτω κάτω απο 180! και φτανει και πάνω απο 300! με αποτέλεσμα να φάω κάτι ξεγυρισμένα bans και δεν μπόρεσα να παίξω!  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  κανείς άλλος με πρόβλημα? με σελίδες όμως δεν έχω θέμα μια χαρά!

----------


## evantigger

Μέχρι χθες τα πάντα από εξωτερικό κόλλαγαν, η σελίδα της σχολής μου δε φόρτωνε, μόνο το youtube ήταν επαρκές, αλλά σήμερα όλα μυστηριωδώς καλυτέρευσαν.

----------


## psyxakias

> Μέχρι χθες τα πάντα από εξωτερικό κόλλαγαν, η σελίδα της σχολής μου δε φόρτωνε, μόνο το youtube ήταν επαρκές, αλλά σήμερα όλα μυστηριωδώς καλυτέρευσαν.


Όταν λες μέχρι χθες, από πότε; Διότι καθημερινά χρησιμοποιώ ως βασική γραμμή της NetOne πλέον χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Να μου ξεφεύγει κάτι τόσο χοντρό ή δεν συμβαίνει σε όλους;  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σήμερα αυτή την στιγμή εδώ και μερικές ωρες έχω αυξημένο ping σε servers σε ενα παιχνίδι που παίζω δλδ ενω κανονικά κάθε μέρα σε συγκεκριμένους έχω ping 88-105ms σημερα δεν πέφτω κάτω απο 180! και φτανει και πάνω απο 300! με αποτέλεσμα να φάω κάτι ξεγυρισμένα bans και δεν μπόρεσα να παίξω!  κανείς άλλος με πρόβλημα? με σελίδες όμως δεν έχω θέμα μια χαρά!


χτες οντως και εγω κατα τις 22:00 είδα αυξημενα pings
και είπα να κανω ενα pingtest
αλλά μετά το ξέχασα.

----------


## evantigger

> Όταν λες μέχρι χθες, από πότε; Διότι καθημερινά χρησιμοποιώ ως βασική γραμμή της NetOne πλέον χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Να μου ξεφεύγει κάτι τόσο χοντρό ή δεν συμβαίνει σε όλους;


Εννοούσα μέχρι την Τετάρτη το ξημέρωμα στις 02:00. Ειδικά στο Facebook έτρωγε μεγάλα κολλήματα.

----------


## psyxakias

Μας γκαντέμιασα, από τις 13:40 δεν παίζει τίποτα με εξωτερικό (χρησιμοποιώ proxy σε HOL τώρα για να γράψω). Ούτε MSN, ούτε ADSLgr ούτε τίποτα ενώ ελληνικοί προορισμοί ΟΚ. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;

Και λέω μας γκαντέμιασα γιατί το πρωί σε συζήτηση για την NetOne με φίλο στο MSN:

*Spoiler:*







> Me says (08:44)
> με εντυπωσιάζει η σταθερότητα με το εξωτερικό, μη το ματιάζω, για τον αριθμό κυκλωμάτων







........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Still down εδώ  :Sad:  - Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα;

----------


## SfH

Όντως κάτι πάει στραβά με το εξωτερικό...

----------


## Sovjohn

Κάποιο πρόβλημα με Αμερική υπήρξε (όχι όλο το εξωτερικό απ' ότι είδα), αλλά πρέπει να έφτιαξε πριν από λίγο.

ΥΓ: Βάλε on, psyxakias, μπας και κλείσει μια ώρα αρχύτερα!  :Razz:

----------


## liakjim

Και εδω ολα οκ τωρα. Γυρω στο μισαωρο μου κρατησε.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Επανήλθε μόλις τώρα...
Από της 13:45 κάπου εκεί φόρτωναν μόνο σελίδες εντός ότι είχε σχέση με εξωτερικό ήταν κάτω, ούτε OpenDNS & Google DNS δεν λειτουργούσαν, τηλεφώνησα και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και το κοιτάνε οι τεχνική τους και ότι θα φτιαχτεί σε λίγο παντός τώρα όλα οκ.  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows XP x86 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  226.281 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  98 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *171.294 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *6.49 Mbps or 0.81 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  22.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Wind  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  23.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Forthnet  37.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Vodafone  116.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Hellas  261.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  F Orange Business Hellas  362.50 msec  50.00%  +86.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *958.00 msec*    *Group average*  *79.83 msec*  *8.33%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Optus Australia  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A XO Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tata Communications US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Rackspace US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Seabone Italy  54.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  55.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Akamai  60.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  60.75 msec  0.00%  +10.00 msec  B Cachefly  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Savvis Germany  70.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  B Cable&Wireless Germany  76.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -7.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C DE-CIX  78.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  80.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  81.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  82.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Serverloft Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  87.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  88.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  89.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Telia Germany  96.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  100.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  112.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NL-IX  112.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  140.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  181.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D PANAP  190.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  D Tinet UK  197.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  199.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  D LINX  200.00 msec  50.00%  +1.00 msec  E Opentransit France  202.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  E OVH  206.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network UK  208.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  E British Telecom UK  208.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  E ESPANIX  209.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  E Verizon Chech  221.00 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  E Bell Canada  225.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  E Yahoo US  270.00 msec  50.00%   -2.00 msec  F Verizon US  273.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  288.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Allstream US  288.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  F AT&T US  290.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Global Crossing US  296.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  300.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet US  303.00 msec  25.00%  +7.33 msec  F Savvis US  305.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Qwest US  305.00 msec  25.00%   -1.33 msec  F Telia US  308.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F The Planet US  314.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  F Level 3 US  315.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F Softlayer US  321.00 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  F TW Telecom US  323.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  342.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  357.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  466.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  468.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  475.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  484.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  493.50 msec  50.00%   -5.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  546.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *13384.75 msec*    *Group average*  *202.80 msec*  *28.41%*   *E*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  76.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  76.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NGI Italy  77.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  80.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  94.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RDSNET Romania  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Gameservers US  318.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  F EA US  319.00 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  F Valve US  356.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F *Group sum*  *2444.08 msec*    *Group average*  *122.20 msec*  *6.25%*   *C*








ΤΙΣ ΠΤΑΙΕΙ;;;;;

----------


## psyxakias

Όλα ΟΚ φαίνονται τώρα, 30λεπτο downtime (13:40-14:11).

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 39 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> ΥΓ: Βάλε on, psyxakias, μπας και κλείσει μια ώρα αρχύτερα!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## SfH

Κι εγώ το βλέπω εντάξει τώρα.

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 377.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 14:23:00 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* * resolve in 6.8226 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,29 seconds - Upload speed:  329.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  27.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  22.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  36.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OTE  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  116.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  157 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31Verizon Hellas  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,32Cyta Hellas  22.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  632.75 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  78 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  81.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  79 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  112.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34RIPN@MSK-IX  119.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ESPANIX  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36MIX  80.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36PANAP  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  98 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Cachefly  65 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Google CDN  39.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Yahoo US  152.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT&T US  173.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,27Global Crossing US  177.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,24Level 3 US  197.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,17Telia US  191.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Qwest US  189 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,19Tata Communications US  196.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Verizon US  156.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,30Savvis US  192.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,20America Online Transit Data Network US  198.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,18Cogent Communications US  180.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,23Hurricane Electric US  226.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,07AboveNet US  237.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,03XO Communications US  231.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,06Sprint Nextel US  169.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,27Allstream US  176.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25TW Telecom US  211.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  77 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  69 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Level 3 Germany  85 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  81 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  68.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  22 ms  C  UP  4,33PCCW Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  109 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  88 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  112.5 ms  0 %  -32 ms  C  UP  4,38Tinet Netherlands  111 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  86.75 ms  0 %  21 ms  C  UP  4,33Wanadoo Netherlands  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  91.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  85.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Sprint Nextel France  81.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  53.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Infostrada Italy  50.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  366.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,47Optus Australia  375.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,42NTT Communicatons Japan  360.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,50AboveNet Japan  345.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,58Verizon Chech  103 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  371.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,44PCCW Hong Kong  300 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,79Pacnet Signapore  431.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,13Isnet South Africa  346.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,57Maxnet New Zealand  361.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,48Bell Canada  168.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,24Leaseweb Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  207 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,19Softlayer US  204 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Dreamhost US  241 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,03Rackspace US  162.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Serverloft Germany  81.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Host-Europe Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  93.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  10927.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  76.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  57.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  88.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  79 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Jolt UK  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  102.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  81 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  92.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  113.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  99.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  205.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,15Valve US  238 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,02Gameservers US  198.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,20Bigpoint Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2087 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13647.5 ms*  8  11  48  18  9  9Greek servers  632.75  57,52 msInternational servers  10927.75  156,11 msGameservers  2087  109,84 ms



*Total ping time is* *13647.5 ms* *132,50 ms**Packet loss 0,00 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 14:23:00-Total ping time in ms is 13647.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 08:49:00-Total ping time in ms is 13693Τετάρτη 15-12-2010 and time 22:30:24-Total ping time in ms is 22779Τετάρτη 15-12-2010 and time 11:27:56-Total ping time in ms is 13517.75Τρίτη 14-12-2010 and time 16:08:48-Total ping time in ms is 13669.5Δευτέρα 13-12-2010 and time 16:38:04-Total ping time in ms is 13706.5Παρα





Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 14:25:44Free Fr   0,90Mirrorservice   0,46Apple   0,69Nvidia   0,49Microsoft   0,76LeaseWeb   0,76ServerBoost   0,48ThinkBroadband   0,57Cachefly   0,67Ovh   0,48UoCrete   1,36Forthnet   1,43Otenet   1,43RootBSD   0,24



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,77 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,30 MB/s  10 Mbps

----------


## Nikiforos

Να ενημερωσω πως έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα με το ping!

----------


## Sebu

Καλημερα, χρονια πολλα και καλα Χριστουγεννα.

Υστερα απο τοσους μηνες που ειμαι υποβαθμισμενος στα 12μβιτ (απο τα 16 που δουλευα τοσα χρονια) και με το upload στα 700kbps απο 1μβιτ, γιατι λεει ετσι δουλευει η adsl και δεν γινεται κατι (αληθεια τοτε το θυμηθηκε η adsl οτι αδυνατει να πιασει τα 16/1 που επιανε???) και επειδη εχω βαρεθει να ασχολουμαι μαζι τους, ηρθε σημερα χρονιαρα μερα το κερασακι στην τουρτα.

Απο χθες εχει ξεκινησει αποσυγχρονισμους με διαφορες 20-30 λεπτων, αλλα απο σημερα το πρωι καθε 15 δευτερολεπτα ειναι αποσυχρονισμενο. Η ΤΥ αδυνατει φυσικα να παρασχει την οποιαδηποτε υποστηριξη και φυσικα η "βοηθεια" τους (ο θεος να την κανει) περιοριζεται στο αν υπαρχουν Τ στις πριζες και αν η πριζα ειναι καινουριου τυπου με κλιπς ή παλια (προ 90).

Λες και δεν βλεπουν οτι ειμαι συνδρομητης απο το 2007, με 3 σημαντικα περιστατικα καλωδιακης βλαβης και 3 επισκεψεις τεχνικων και μαλιστα και στις 3 οι τεχνικοι εφτασαν μεχρι το χωρο που ειναι το ρουτερ και ελεγξαν πριζες, καλωδια και το ρουτερ.

Ακομα και τωρα δεν ξερω αν αυτο το ποστ θα καταφερει να ανεβει γιατι οση ωρα γραφω η γραμμην "ανεβοκατεβαινει".

Ειλικρινα πλεον με εχουν κουρασει. Ανεχτηκα μια υποβαθμισμενη γραμμη τοσους μηνες, χωρις καμια ουσιαστικη δικαιολογια και αντιμετωπιση. Αντε παλι τα ιδια (αληθεια τωρα θα μου πουν οτι ετσι δουλευει η adsl και δεν μπορει να πιασει τα 12 και θα κατεβουμε που, στα 8.000/500????). Η ΤΥ σημερα παραξενευτηκε που το SNR ειναι ορισμενο στο 19. Δλδ που πρεπει να το πανε, στο 24???

Ελεος, χρονιαρες μερες.

Καλα χριστουγεννα και καλες γιορτες σε ολους.

*Edit:* Με καλεσαν απο την ΤΥ. Καναν καποια τεστ και υπαρχει λεει βραχυκυκλωμα στη γραμμη. Με υποβαθμισαν στο 1μβιτ down/256kbps upload για να εχω τουλαχιστον τηλεφωνια και ενα υποτυπωδες ιντερνετ για το ΣΚ και απο Δευτερα λεει βλεπουμε, να κανονιστει ραντεβου με τεχνικους. Ιδωμεν.

----------


## prodromosfan

Καλησπέρα και Καλά Χριστούγεννα.

Τι να πει κάποιος για τα τόσα που σου έχουν συμβεί στα 3 χρόνια που εισαι συνδρομητής.
Ελπίζω να φτιαχτει η γραμμή σου επιτέλους.

----------


## Sebu

Ή είναι σαπάκια τελείως οι γραμμές στην περιοχή ή χρειάζεται επειγόντως ευχέλαιο.

Περιμένω τηλέφωνο απο ΝετΟνε για να κανονίσουμε θεωρητικά ραντεβού για να περάσει τεχνικός. Το θέμα είναι ότι αφού το Σάββατο, μπόρεσαν απομακρυσμένα και εντόπισαν βραχυκύκλωμα, σημαίνει ότι κατά 99% θα χρειαστεί η συνδρομή του ΟΤΕ για αλλάγη (είτε απο dslam σε ΚΑΦΑΟ είτε από ΚΑΦΑΟ σε κατανεμητη). 
Σε όποιαδηποτε περίπτωση θα απαιτηθεί να γνωμοδοτήσει/μετρησει και ο ΟΤΕ και όπως και την προηγούμενη φορά αν το κομμάτι dslam-ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι καθαρό και απαιτηθεί έλεγχος στο κομμάτι ΚΑΦΑΟ-Κατανεμητης, επειδή ο ΟΤΕ έρχεται "απρόσκλητος" χωρίς ενημέρωση, αν δεν είναι κανείς στο σπίτι θα φύγει και θα κλείσει την βλάβη με αιτιολογία απουσία πελάτη.

Ότι ακριβώς είχε γίνει και πριν απο μήνες (παλι εδω τα λεγαμε) και τελικά η ΝετΟνε με υποβάθμισε στα 12μβιτ γιατί δεν μπορούσε να συννενοηθεί με τον ΟΤΕ. Και τελικά την ασυννενοησια τους την "πλήρωσα" εγώ.

Προς το παρον πάντως είμαι υποβαθμισμενος στο 1μβιτ το οποιο φυσικά εκτός του ότι δεν "φτανει" ουτε για μαρς εχει τρελο lag η γραμμή.

Ιδωμεν.

----------


## psyxakias

Εσύ πάντως ξεπερνάς ακόμα και εμένα στη γκαντεμιά.  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Ειναι γιατι ηρθες εσυ και ο αλλος ο γκαντεμης στην εταιρεια  :Razz: 

Περα απο την πλακα περασε χθες ο τεχνικος.

Καταρχας μπραβο και ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον άνθρωπο ο οποιος εφαγε τοσο χρονο στο σπιτι ελεγχοντας κυριολεκτικα τα παντα.

Το τελικο συμπερασμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορει να εντοπιστει κατι γιατι εχθες η γραμμη ηταν καμπανα. Ευτυχως δλδ που το Σαββατο που συνεβη και δηλωσα την βλαβη μπηκαν απομακρυσμενα και ειδαν και τις πολλες αποσυνδεσεις (ανα 15-20 δευτερα) και εκαναν ελεγχο και βρηκαν βραχυκυκλωμα, διαφορετικα θα με περναγαν για τρελο.

Αληθεια αφου απομακρυσμενα μπορουν και βρισκουν βραχυκυκλωμα δεν μπορουν να προσδιορισουν σε πιο σημειο της γραμμης?

Τεσπα η γραμμη δουλευει κανονικα τωρα, μεχρι την επομενη φορα. Οπως συμβαινει το συγκεκριμενο συμπτωμα ειναι λες και κατι ανα διαστηματα (εβδομαδες/μηνες) κανει σημαντικοτατη παρεμβολη στη γραμμη για διαστημα 1-2+ ημερων και μετα επανερχεται η νηνεμια για μεγαλα χρονικα διαστηματα.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτο το κατι δεν μπορει να προσδιοριστει και στοιχειοθετηθει. Μπορει να ειναι εντος του διαμερισματος (χλωμο γιατι δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι απο το 2007 που ενεργοποιηθηκε η ΝετΟνε), εντος της πολυκατοικιας (δεν μπορω να το ελεγξω εκτος και αν αρχιζω να εισβαλλω σε ξενα διαμερισματα την ωρα της "κρισης"  :Razz: ) και το χειροτερο να ειναι εκτος πολυκατοικιας μεταξυ κατανεμητη και κεντρου οπου φυσικα μπορει να ειναι οτιδηποτε και τα παντα.

Οτι και αν ειναι ομως δουλευει "συνεχομενα" για ενα διαστημα 1-2+ ημερες, δημιουργει μεγαλη παρεμβολη (το SNR χορευει μεχρι το μειον) και προκαλει συνεχομενους αποσυγχρονισμους.

Δυστυχως απο τη στιγμη που το προβλημα δεν υπαρχει οταν ερχεται ο τεχνικος δεν μπορει να προσδιοριστει η πηγη του ουτε μπορει να ζητηθει η συνδρομη του ΟΤΕ. Μακαρι να μπορουσαν να ερθουν επιτοπου το Σαββατο μηπως μπορουσαμε να βρουμε τι στον κορακα ειναι αυτο το πραγμα. Με το χρονο που αφιερωσε χθες ο τεχνικος, αν τον ειχα το Σαββατο ειμαι σχεδον βεβαιος οτι θα το ειχε βρει.

Τελος παντων προχωραμε και βλεπουμε.

Και παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον τεχνικο για το χρονο που αφιερωσε  :One thumb up:

----------


## apok

Εγώ έχω άλλο προβλημα.. Με έχει τσακίσει στα disconnects το wireless.

Πρέπει να μου κάνει ισα με 20/ημερα και δεν ξέρω που σκ@τ@ οφείλεται αυτο  :Rant:

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγώ έχω άλλο προβλημα.. Με έχει τσακίσει στα disconnects το wireless.
> 
> Πρέπει να μου κάνει ισα με 20/ημερα και δεν ξέρω που σκ@τ@ οφείλεται αυτο


Αλλαγή καναλιού;

----------


## harris

> Ειναι γιατι ηρθες εσυ και ο αλλος ο γκαντεμης στην εταιρεια


Σε μένα αναφέρεσαι;  :Tease: 




> Εγώ έχω άλλο προβλημα.. Με έχει τσακίσει στα disconnects το wireless.
> 
> Πρέπει να μου κάνει ισα με 20/ημερα και δεν ξέρω που σκ@τ@ οφείλεται αυτο


Android δεν έχεις; Βάλε το wifi analyzer και γύρνα το στο προτεινόμενο κανάλι  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

δεν παίζει στο δικό του android  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

> δεν παίζει στο δικό του android


To ξέρω  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gusdimgr

> Εγώ έχω άλλο προβλημα.. Με έχει τσακίσει στα disconnects το wireless.
> 
> Πρέπει να μου κάνει ισα με 20/ημερα και δεν ξέρω που σκ@τ@ οφείλεται αυτο


φιλε ειναι απλο αντι για automatic γυρισε το σε manual και βαλε καποιο σταθερο καναλι πχ 9 , 13  κλπ.ελπιζω να βοηθησα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Χτες και σήμερα τις βραδυνές ώρες όπως τώρα, έχω πρόβλημα σε ξένους games servers, δλδ συγκεκριμένα παιζω το sauerbraten (www.sauerbraten.org) και σε έναν συγκεκριμενο Γερμανικό server ενώ ΚΑΘΕ μέρα έχω ping 80-95ms χτες και σήμερα οχι μονο εχω πανω απο το διπλάσιο αλλα ειναι απελπισία το παιχνίδι! σήμερα εφτασα και πάνω από 200! και πριν πει κανείς οτι απλά φταιει ο server και σε άλλους Ευρωπαικους με χαμηλα pings κάτω από 100ms δεν έχω σε κανενα κάτω από 160-180!!! εχει κανεις άλλος πρόβλημα? δεν βλεπω αλλου προβλημα σε σελίδες κτλ ομως.

----------


## psyxakias

Αν θες δωσε μας hosts 'η ips, να δοκιμασουμε ping/traceroute. Κανε και εσυ κανενα να δεις που οφειλεται η αυξηση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω και ένα cd linux από FTP Ntua που αλλες φορες το ιδιο κατέβαινε με 1,2 mb/sec τώρα πάει max 750 kb/sec! o server που παίζω είναι ο 62.75.145.110 στο cube 2 sauerbraten. Πάντως πριν λίγο είδα και 97ms αλλά ανέβαινε ξαφνικά πάνω από 130 και ξανακαταίβαινε! παράξενο μήνες παίζω εκεί και πάντα ειχα σταθερά κατω απο 100ms και από 85-97 κάπου εκει!

Ωπ!!! τα στατιστικά άλλαξαν! είχα πάνω από 12mbps και τωρα 8!!! μήπως αυτό φταίει?

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	2 days, 2:19:07
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 8.031
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	13,24 / 8,71
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 29,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 15,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	290 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	8.293 / 431.413
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	248 / 1.076
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.552 / 666

----------


## psyxakias

Κάνε ένα reconnect για να ανέβει ο συγχρονισμός. Όσον αφορά το ping/traceroute, χτυπάει όντως 140-150αρια.



> Ping statistics for 62.75.145.110:
>     Packets: Sent = 39, Received = 39, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
>     Minimum = 122ms, Maximum = 165ms, Average = 141ms





> Tracing route to vs1145110.vserver.de [62.75.145.110]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    71 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
>   2    21 ms    27 ms    47 ms  77.83.12.253
>   3    20 ms    21 ms    20 ms  dc-rt01-Ge00-00-01.netone.gr [77.83.14.14]
>   4    21 ms    20 ms    20 ms  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.26]
>   5    71 ms    64 ms    70 ms  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.101]
>   6   129 ms   163 ms   126 ms  telia.franco34.fra.seabone.net [89.221.34.166]
> ...

----------


## Nikiforos

Thanks! αρα μάλλον δεν είναι μόνο σε εμενα το πρόβλημα αλλα δεν μπορώ να πω οτι φταιει και ο συγκεκριμένος server γιατι σε όλους εχουν ανεβει οι χρόνοι! εκτος αν ειναι θεμα στην διασυνδεση της netone με το εξωτερικο. Εχεις δει εσυ αλλου καθυστερήσεις ? αυριο θα το δω το router!

----------


## psyxakias

Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι σχετικά μειωμένη απόδοση στα youtube videos. Ειδικά άμα δεν είναι cached κάποιο, το κατεβάζει με <1 Mbps. Απ'ότι φαίνεται, έχει αρχίσει να μπουκώνει η NetOne στις ώρες αιχμής.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1



Απ'ότι φαίνεται πέρασε η ώρα και έχει αρχίσει και "χαλαρώνει" σχετικά το δίκτυο (σε σχέση με 21:00-22:00 που είχε spikes):

*Spoiler:*





Hostlist version  201012071558 by Someonefromhell, v0.52  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  164.213 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *166.053 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *9.06 Mbps or 1.13 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  21.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  22.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  22.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Forthnet  88.75 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  177.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  194.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Vodafone  275.25 msec  0.00%  +22.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *915.00 msec*    *Group average*  *76.25 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Seabone Italy  77.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  83.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Google CDN  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Savvis Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Telia Germany  99.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Akamai  100.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Level 3 Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Opentransit France  104.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Tinet UK  105.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  105.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C OVH  106.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  108.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Cogent Germany  110.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  111.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  111.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  111.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  112.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  115.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C DE-CIX  117.00 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  123.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  123.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  123.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  127.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  128.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Hetzner Germany  128.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D LINX  130.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Cachefly  132.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  132.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D PANAP  134.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Serverloft Germany  138.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  141.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  147.00 msec  0.00%  +10.25 msec  D GEANT UK  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D NL-IX  154.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  D MIX  155.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D AMS-IX  158.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D ESPANIX  160.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  D PCCW Germany  165.75 msec  0.00%  +63.00 msec  D Verizon US  189.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  199.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  201.00 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  E Rackspace US  202.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Bell Canada  204.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  205.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Savvis US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Cogent Communications US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Telia US  217.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  E Yahoo US  218.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  E Allstream US  220.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E The Planet US  229.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E Qwest US  231.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E AT&T US  240.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Global Crossing US  241.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  E Softlayer US  245.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  245.75 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  E XO Communications US  253.00 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F TW Telecom US  255.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  260.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  264.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F AboveNet US  267.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  346.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  379.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F Isnet South Africa  388.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  394.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Optus Australia  394.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  395.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  396.50 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  437.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F ChinaNet China  454.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *13592.50 msec*    *Group average*  *191.44 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





247CS Germany  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Fastweb Italy  92.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C NGI Italy  96.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  100.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  102.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  107.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  107.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  107.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  110.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  115.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  116.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  126.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D ServerFFS Netherlands  128.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D RDSNET Romania  156.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D Gameservers US  209.50 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E EA US  252.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Valve US  306.25 msec  0.00%   -10.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2596.00 msec*    *Group average*  *129.80 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## Sovjohn

> Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι σχετικά μειωμένη απόδοση στα youtube videos. Ειδικά άμα δεν είναι cached κάποιο, το κατεβάζει με <1 Mbps. Απ'ότι φαίνεται, έχει αρχίσει να μπουκώνει η NetOne στις ώρες αιχμής. 
> 
> http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1
> 
> 
> 
> Απ'ότι φαίνεται πέρασε η ώρα και έχει αρχίσει και "χαλαρώνει" σχετικά το δίκτυο (σε σχέση με 21:00-22:00 που είχε spikes):
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> ...


Το utilization ανεβαίνει αισθητά τις αργίες, υποθέτω γιατί κάθονται όλοι στο PC τους και κατεβάζουν  :Razz: ... Τις καθημερινές ασχέτως ώρας δεν παρατηρείται τέτοιο πρόβλημα

----------


## psyxakias

> Το utilization ανεβαίνει αισθητά τις αργίες, υποθέτω γιατί κάθονται όλοι στο PC τους και κατεβάζουν ... Τις καθημερινές ασχέτως ώρας δεν παρατηρείται τέτοιο πρόβλημα


Το ελπίζω...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Cool:

----------


## liakjim

> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 15,0


Γιατι δεν πας το SN Margin στο 8~9???

----------


## mephisto

> Το utilization ανεβαίνει αισθητά τις αργίες, υποθέτω γιατί κάθονται όλοι στο PC τους και κατεβάζουν ... Τις καθημερινές ασχέτως ώρας δεν παρατηρείται τέτοιο πρόβλημα


μπα καθολου... :Thumb down:

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχω πειράξει ΠΟΤΕ το SNR από την σελίδα! όμως συνήθως αυτόματα έχει 12 με 12,5 και είχα ταχύτητα 12,5 - 11mbps τωρα τελευταια μόνο του το κατεβάζει στα 8-9 mbps και το SNR το έχω δει και στα 16!!! βέβαια σε ώρες αιχμής φαίνεται τις 2-3 τελευταίες μέρες να έχει πρόβλημα η netone! όντως και τα videos αργεί κάπως να τα φορτώνει! επίσης άσχετο αλλά 2 φορές μου έτυχε να μην δουλεύει το telnet στο 780 ούτε και το DMT πρόγραμμα και μετά από restart του 780 φτιάχνει! καμια ιδέα γιαυτό? εννοείτε πως είναι ήδη ξεκλειδωμένο εντελώς το 780.
Δυστυχώς έχω πρόβλημα με τη netone! κάνει αποσυνδεσεις σήμερα το απόγευμα χωρίς κανένα λόγο συχνά πυκνα! παραθέτω μερικα logs!

Jan 7 19:44:00	PPP link down (Internet) 
Info 	Jan 7 19:43:50	xDSL linestate up (downstream: 10716 kbit/s, upstream: 1023 kbit/s; output Power Down: 18.5 dBm, Up: 11.5 dBm; line Attenuation Down: 29.0 dB, Up: 15.0 dB; snr Margin Down: 12.5 dB, Up: 11.0 dB)

Υ.Γ psyxakias τα γραφήματα πως τα έκανες????

----------


## prodromosfan

Kατά τις 16:15 και σιγουρα μεχρι τις 17:15 (μπορεί και μεχρι πολυ αργοτερα) είχε πεσει η cogent 
και geant nl. Το σημαντικοτερο που παρατηρησα ηταν καποια site στην us (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του adslgr.com ) να μην ανοιγουν. 

Πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι κατι τέτοιο;

----------


## psyxakias

> Kατά τις 16:15 και σιγουρα μεχρι τις 17:15 (μπορεί και μεχρι πολυ αργοτερα) είχε πεσει η cogent 
> και geant nl. Το σημαντικοτερο που παρατηρησα ηταν καποια site στην us (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του adslgr.com ) να μην ανοιγουν. 
> 
> Πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι κατι τέτοιο;


Εγώ δεν ήμουν σε Η/Υ, αλλά ένα πουλάκι μου είπε ότι αντιμετώπισε το ίδιο πρόβλημα εκείνη την ώρα. Του άνοιγαν τα περισσότερα sites αλλά όχι το adslgr.

----------


## prodromosfan

είχα κανει και ενα pingtest από τη δουλειά αλλα είμαι σπιτι τωρα. :Razz: 
οποτε αυριο θα το ανεβασω.

----------


## psyxakias

Όταν λείπω εγώ δηλαδή, μπορεί να διαλυθεί το σύμπαν και να μη το γράψει κανείς εδώ έγκαιρα (πχ εντός 10λεπτου);  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι κατι τέτοιο;



Ναι  :Razz: .Ευτυχως εκεινη την ωρα εφυεγα απ'το σπίτι  :Razz:  .






Off Topic


		Αυτό ήταν το πρώτο ποστ  σε ολόκληρο το NetOne subforum εδώ και 4,5 μερες,αν εξαιρεσεις ενα δικο μου για την πολιτική  χρεωσης προς το 185  :Razz: .

----------


## harris

> Kατά τις 16:15 και σιγουρα μεχρι τις 17:15 (μπορεί και μεχρι πολυ αργοτερα) είχε πεσει η cogent 
> και geant nl. Το σημαντικοτερο που παρατηρησα ηταν καποια site στην us (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του adslgr.com ) να μην ανοιγουν. 
> 
> Πήρε κανείς χαμπάρι κατι τέτοιο;


Α αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημα που κόντεψε να με στείλει αδιάβαστο;  :Laughing: 

Είχα παλαβώσει! Ό,τι άλλο δοκίμαζα άνοιξε κανονικά και σφαίρα και το adslgr δεν άνοιγε με τίποτα  :Laughing:  :Crazy:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Όταν λείπω εγώ δηλαδή, μπορεί να διαλυθεί το σύμπαν και να μη το γράψει κανείς εδώ έγκαιρα (πχ εντός 10λεπτου);


μπα απλά βαριομουν, (ήθελα να φύγω κιολας)
και τωρα περισσοτερο ποσταρα γιατι αναρωτιόμουν που χάθηκες.

----------


## apok

I confirm
 Μου είχε σπάσει τα...νεύρα γι 1+ ωρα

----------


## prodromosfan

To pingtest/speedtest που έκανα όταν πρωτοσυναντησα το πρόβλημα στις 15:50


*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 077.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 15:51:06 - script ver 1.1 download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.52* * resolve in 17.0918 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 21,39 seconds - Upload speed:  330.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  20.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  36 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OTE  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  19.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  122.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Orange Business Hellas  140.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  139 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Cyta Hellas  22 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  604.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  78.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  80.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00RIPN@MSK-IX  119.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  98.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35MIX  79 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,37PANAP  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  38.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  78.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  39 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  153 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  168 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  172 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Level 3 US  192.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18Telia US  202.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,15Qwest US  186 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22Tata Communications US  198 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Verizon US  164.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Savvis US  194 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,25America Online Transit Data Network US  200.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  4,11Cogent Communications US  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Hurricane Electric US  233.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,07AboveNet US  232 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05XO Communications US  234 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Sprint Nextel US  170.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Allstream US  175.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,25TW Telecom US  223.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,09Deutche Telecom Germany  87 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Global Crossing Germany  70.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Telia Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  84 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Savvis Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NTT Communications UK  107.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet UK  86.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  101.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  102.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet Netherlands  97.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  89 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  98.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Opentransit France  95.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  80 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  52.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  50 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  358.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Optus Australia  384.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,40NTT Communicatons Japan  363.25 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,39AboveNet Japan  363.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,50Verizon Chech  98.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  603.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  2,27PCCW Hong Kong  297.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Pacnet Signapore  390.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,37Isnet South Africa  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Maxnet New Zealand  362.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,47Bell Canada  164.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  DOWN  4,26Leaseweb Netherlands  78.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  207.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,14Softlayer US  206.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  218 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,11Rackspace US  175.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Host-Europe Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36OVH  85.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  10073.5 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  70.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  59 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  90 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  74.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  B  UP  4,36G-Portal Germany  76.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  93.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  102.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  101.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  88.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Dataplex Hungary  95.75 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  203.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,16Valve US  237.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,03Gameservers US  154.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  D  UP  4,33Bigpoint Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  1953 ms     



*Total ping time is* *12631 ms*  8  12  41  15  11  8Greek servers  604.5  54,95 msInternational servers  10073.5  143,91 msGameservers  1953  102,79 ms



*Total ping time is* *12631 ms* *122,63 ms**Packet loss 8,24 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 15:51:06-Total ping time in ms is 12631Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 08:49:08-Total ping time in ms is 13459.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:46:45-Total ping time in ms is 13325.75Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 11:05:37-Total ping time in ms is 13579Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 21:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 13554Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 08:50:16-Total ping time in ms is 13507.5Πέμπτη 23-12-2010 and time 09:46:12-Total ping time in ms is 13409.5Τρίτη 21-12-2010 and time 08:48:14-Total ping time in ms is 13454.25Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 14:23:00-Total ping time in ms is 13647.5Πέμπτη 16-12-2010 and time 08:49:00-Total ping time in ms is 13693




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 15:54:02Free Fr   0,00Mirrorservice   0,28Apple   0,89Nvidia   1,24Microsoft   1,54LeaseWeb   0,76ServerBoost   0,68ThinkBroadband   0,50Cachefly   0,69Ovh   0,52UoCrete   1,38Forthnet   1,26Otenet   1,70RootBSD   0,27



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,84 MB/s  7 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,30 MB/s  10 Mbps

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εγώ το είδα αλλά είναι οκ τώρα, επίσης τα προβλήματα που είχα αναφέρει στα pings έφτιαξαν εντελώς και τα restart της γραμμής κανά δυο την μέρα και λιγότερο μιας και μου έκαναν καθαρισμό της γραμμής, κάτι τέτοιο δλδ. Ολα καλά τώρα λοιπόν! :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πάντως, δεδομένης και της οικονομικής κρίσης, αρχίζω να βρίσκω σχετικά υψηλό το κόστος (€39.20 για το value pack + €6.40 αν θες 60' προς κινητά = €45.60/μήνα), σε σύγκριση με τον ανταγωνισμό και τη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που λαμβάνω (= 30% χαμηλότερος συγχρονισμός λόγω chipset router/dslam, μερικώς καλή απόδοση δικτύου, προβλήματα με εξωτερικό 1-2 φορές το μήνα, περιορισμός χρήσης συγκεκριμένου router).

Το μόνο που με κρατάει (ακόμα) είναι κυρίως η 2η γραμμή, η καλή τηλεφωνία και η πολύ καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη (τις λίγες φορές που έχω χρειαστεί). Ίσως πάντως θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν σοβαρά μια μείωση τιμών (της τάξεως του 25%) ή να βελτιώσουν το δίκτυο με προσθήκη επιπλέον κυκλωμάτων διεθνούς διασύνδεσης.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## prodromosfan

Δυστυχώς τη netone μπορώ να τη συγκρίνω μόνο με τον ΟΤΕ.

Εμένα μου αρέσει που δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό το πακέτο των 60' σε κινητά
και μου ερχεται πιο φτηνά, καθως τις περισσοτερες κλήσεις προς κινητά
τις κανω απο το κινητό οπου εχω αλλο πακετο εκεί.

Μου αρέσει που το proffessional πακετο που χρησιμοποιώ στο μαγαζί
2 τηλεφωνα + ιντερνετ κοστιζουν μονο 25 ευρω περιπου
ενω στον οτε μου βαζουν μονο isdn+msn+ connx @ work
με το ανάλογο κοστος.

Όσο για το χαμηλοτερο συγχρονισμο που λες λογω chipset τον εχω κι εγώ στο μαγαζί
και αγορασα ενα αλλο ρουτερ που συνεργαζεται καλυτερα με το dslam.
Δεν ειναι λύση, αλλά αυτό ειναι στο χερι του καθενος.

Και ναι θα μπορουσε να εχει καλυτερο δικτυο 
αλλά απο μια εταιρεια του μεγεθους της δεν εχω τρελες απαιτησεις,
ισως να φταιει το οτι εχω φαει στη μαπα πολύ μεγαλυτερους εναλλακτικους
που ειχαν πολύ χειροτερο δικτυο.

Το καλυτερο απο όλα για αυτη την εταιρεια 
δεν ειναι το άριστο κατ' εμε, support 
αλλά η δυνατοτητα του my.netone.gr και η πληρης διαχειρηση των λογαριασμων σου απο εκεί. 


Μόνη εναλλακτική για μενα ο οτε, που δυστυχως πρεπει να εχεις και βαθιες τσεπες,
και σε καιρο κρίσης δεν ξερω ποσοι τις εχουν.

----------


## psyxakias

Στο πακέτο που με ενδιαφέρει εμένα είναι ακριβώς 35% φθηνότερη από τον ΟΤΕ (όταν υπήρχαν τα συνδυαστικά πακέτα του ΟΤΕ, ήταν πολύ μικρότερη η διαφορά, πάνε αυτά?). Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θεωρώ ότι μόνο με τον ΟΤΕ μπορεί να συγκριθεί διότι η ποιότητα του δικτύου της NetOne και του ΟΤΕ είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα, σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Από εκεί και πέρα, σαφώς και υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί (βλέπε Forthnet) που έχω πολύ χειρότερη εμπειρία (όπως ακριβώς περιέγραψες) αλλά θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω και άλλους (πχ Wind ή HOL + VoIP υπηρεσία, αν και HOL υπάρχουν αρκετά παράπονα τελευταία) που από φίλους παρατηρώ καλή απόδοση.

ΥΓ. Έως τις 20/4, που συμπληρώνω 1 έτος από την ενεργοποίηση, έχω καιρό να το σκεφτώ. Για να δούμε αν θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο ή προς το χειρότερο.

----------


## apok

Wind = Tellas και δεν ξέρω αν θες να μπλεξεις

----------


## nnn

να μην μπλέξει γιατί θα μπλέξουμε εμείς  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εγώ πάντως, δεδομένης και της οικονομικής κρίσης, αρχίζω να βρίσκω σχετικά υψηλό το κόστος (€39.20 για το value pack + €6.40 αν θες 60' προς κινητά = €45.60/μήνα), σε σύγκριση με τον ανταγωνισμό και τη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που λαμβάνω (= 30% χαμηλότερος συγχρονισμός λόγω chipset router/dslam, μερικώς καλή απόδοση δικτύου, προβλήματα με εξωτερικό 1-2 φορές το μήνα, περιορισμός χρήσης συγκεκριμένου router).
> 
> Το μόνο που με κρατάει (ακόμα) είναι κυρίως η 2η γραμμή, η καλή τηλεφωνία και η πολύ καλή τεχνική υποστήριξη (τις λίγες φορές που έχω χρειαστεί). Ίσως πάντως θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν σοβαρά μια μείωση τιμών (της τάξεως του 25%) ή να βελτιώσουν το δίκτυο με προσθήκη επιπλέον κυκλωμάτων διεθνούς διασύνδεσης.


Όσον αφορά την "ανταγωνιστικότητα" των πακέτων - Το πακέτο με τις 2 γραμμές φαντάζει "ακριβό", αλλά ΟΚ, εμπεριέχει 2 γραμμές. Το πακέτο με τη μία γραμμή είναι στον μέσο όρο της αγοράς, εφόσον τα κινητά 60' δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά.

Από εκεί και πέρα, φτάνουμε στο σημερινό "κρίσιμο θέμα" της αγοράς: Μείωση 25% των τιμών, που αναφέρεις, θα σήμαινε αυτόματα και "μπαίνω μέσα". Ίσως να μπαίνει μέσα και με τις υπάρχουσες τιμές.

Σε καμία περίπτωση ποτέ δεν υπάρχει προοπτική κάποιος που δίνει ένα προϊόν στα 25 €, να βγάζει κέρδος από αυτό (ειδικά δεδομένου ότι με την καταβολή μισθώματος LLU στον ΟΤΕ και τον ΦΠΑ, είναι ζήτημα αν απομένουν...10 € σαν τζίρος από αυτό το πράγμα).

Πάμε λοιπόν στο κλασσικό ερώτημα: Τζίρος / κέρδη Η πελατολόγιο? Η netone δε νομίζω να έχει δείξει ως τώρα ποτέ συμπεριφορά on telecoms "πάρτε τα όλα με 15 € για να γράψω πελάτες και να πουληθώ έτσι", οπότε δεν θα περίμενα τέτοιες "εντυπωσιακές" μειώσεις τιμών προσωπικά.

Μεταξύ μας, το να έχεις μια διασύνδεση 1 Gbps για ούτε καν 8.000 πελάτες, είναι πλεονασμός από μόνο του  :Razz: , δεδομένου ότι οι άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν πολύ χειρότερα ratios στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι (και δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο στην forthnet π.χ.)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, θεωρώ ότι μέχρι τον Απρίλιο που φεύγεις θα έχεις προλάβει να δεις τις τυχόν άμεσες κινήσεις της net one σε θέματα προιόντων, εταιρικής παρουσίας, κτλ, οπότε ΟΚ, if I were you, αρχές Απριλίου θα αποφάσιζα τις κινήσεις μου (δηλαδή την μετακόμιση στην on telecoms με πάρτα όλα 15 €, για να κλείσ...εεε...για να δοκιμάσεις το δίκτυο τους!  :Twisted Evil: )

----------


## Balk

@prodromosfan

Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο με αυτά που λες.  Θα δω πως πάει το πράγμα με τη NetOne (γενικά αρκετά ευχαριστημένος αν εξαιρέσεις τις αυξομειώσεις στις ταχύτητες σε ώρες αιχμής) και θα πορευτώ ανάλογα.  Αλλά για μένα μετά τη NetOne υπάρχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ (με τον οποίο προηγούμενο πάροχό μου είχα πολύ καλή εμπειρία με το ανάλογο κόστος βέβαια).  

Η σχέση υπηρεσιών/κόστους που λαβαίνω από τη NetOne είναι πολύ καλή.  Απλά θέλω να κάποια εξέλιξη στις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες/πακέτα αλλά με καίει περισσότερο να είναι πιο σταθερές οι υψηλές ταχύτητες στη διάρκεια του 24ωρου.  

Φιλικά,

Balk

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τουλάχιστον εμεις δεν έχουμε traffic shaping  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .

----------


## sdikr

> Τουλάχιστον εμεις δεν έχουμε traffic shaping .



Πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Πως είσαι τόσο σίγουρος;


εξονυχιστικοι ελεγχοι

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ δε γνωρίζω - δεν απαντάω, δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ να βάλω torrent στην γραμμή της NetOne.  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

α καλα ειδικα για τορρεντ στανταρ δεν υπαρχει ts
ρωτηστε και το voithotyrempora2  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> α καλα ειδικα για τορρεντ στανταρ δεν υπαρχει ts
> ρωτηστε και το voithotyrempora2


Δεν καταλαβαινω τί εννοείς  :Whistle: .

Δεν ξερω σε τί πράγμα αναφέρεσαι  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: .



*Spoiler:*




			Ο αδερφός μου δε θα ξαναρθει μέχρι τα μεσα Φλεβαρη,οπότε προς το παρον είστε ασφαλείς  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: .

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δεν καταλαβαινω τί εννοείς .
> 
> Δεν ξερω σε τί πράγμα αναφέρεσαι .


Σε πιστεύω απόλυτα  :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*




			η αληθεια ειναι οτι εκτος των εβδομαδιαίων περιπτωσεων,
σποραδικά εχω χρησιμοποιήσει το torrent εκτενως
		



........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 43 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

@psyxakias, voithostyrempora2
εχει ποινικοποιηθεί η χρήση τορρεντ;  :Thinking: 




> Στο πακέτο που με ενδιαφέρει εμένα είναι ακριβώς 35% φθηνότερη από τον ΟΤΕ (όταν υπήρχαν τα συνδυαστικά πακέτα του ΟΤΕ, ήταν πολύ μικρότερη η διαφορά, πάνε αυτά?).


ε ναι αναλογως το πακετο που σε ενδιαφέρει.
το σπιτικο με τη μια γραμμη ειναι φθηνοτερο απο των υπολοιπων, 
(εκτος της on που ειναι με προσφορά atm) αλλα λογω του διμηνου που δινει η netone η διαφορά γινεται ακομα μικροτερη.

Οι υπολοιπες εταιρίες παιζουν με συνδυαστικά (είτε ΝΟΒΑ ή κινητό) 
και απο εκει κοιταζουν να προσελκυσουν συνδρομητες.




> Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θεωρώ ότι μόνο με τον ΟΤΕ μπορεί να συγκριθεί διότι η ποιότητα του δικτύου της NetOne και του ΟΤΕ είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα, σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Από εκεί και πέρα, σαφώς και υπάρχουν εναλλακτικοί (βλέπε Forthnet) που έχω πολύ χειρότερη εμπειρία (όπως ακριβώς περιέγραψες) αλλά θα ήθελα να δοκιμάσω και άλλους (πχ Wind ή HOL + VoIP υπηρεσία, αν και HOL υπάρχουν αρκετά παράπονα τελευταία) που από φίλους παρατηρώ καλή απόδοση.


Κανενα δικτυο εναλλακτικου δεν μπορεί να συγκριθει με του ΟΤΕ, κανένα.
Απο εκει και περα το δικτυο της netone δεν θυμαμαι
πλην 2 περιπτωσεων που καταγραφησαν στο φορουμ
να με εχει προδώσει οταν το χρειαζομαι 2 χρονια που κοντευω α κλεισω.

Κάποια στιγμή το σκεφτομουν κι εγω για HOL (λόγω συνδυαστικου με κινητο)
αλλά απο τους γειτονες ειδα οτι παιζει πολύ Hol στην περιοχή
και το δικτυο δεν τραβαει. Πρέπει να υπαρχει πιτταρισμενο dslam.

Την wind παλι θα ηθελα να τη δοκιμασω αλλα συνδιαστικο δεν θα παρω 
γιατι το σημα της ειναι  :Thumb down: .

Για τους υπολοιπους ουτε καν το σκεφτομαι.  :Whistle: 

Δεν ξέρω, το ξαναειπα το μεγαλυτερο προτερημα για μενα ειναι το my.netone.gr
ειδικα οταν βλεπω καποιους αλλους που χρεώνουν για τα βασικά πακετα ευκολίας (πχ τηλεφωνητη) 





> @prodromosfan
> 
> Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο με αυτά που λες.  Θα δω πως πάει το πράγμα με τη NetOne (γενικά αρκετά ευχαριστημένος αν εξαιρέσεις τις *αυξομειώσεις στις ταχύτητες σε ώρες αιχμής*) και θα πορευτώ ανάλογα.  Αλλά για μένα μετά τη NetOne υπάρχει μόνο ο ΟΤΕ (με τον οποίο προηγούμενο πάροχό μου είχα πολύ καλή εμπειρία με το ανάλογο κόστος βέβαια).  
> 
> Η σχέση υπηρεσιών/κόστους που λαβαίνω από τη NetOne είναι πολύ καλή.  Απλά θέλω να κάποια εξέλιξη στις προσφερόμενες υπηρεσίες/πακέτα αλλά με καίει περισσότερο να είναι *πιο σταθερές οι υψηλές ταχύτητες στη διάρκεια του 24ωρου.* 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Balk


*Η Νetone ακούει;;;;
Που είναι ο δακτυλιος οέο;*

(Σε αυτά που εχω με bold) εχεις ενα δικιο balk, 
εξαρταται το ποσοι ειναι συνδεδεμενοι στο dslam που συνδεεσαι
το εχω παρατηρησει σε μικρό βαθμό στο dslam παγκρατιου κυριακες περισσοτερο
ενώ δεν το εχω παρατηρήσει *ποτέ* στο dslam αγ. αρτεμιου 
σε βαθμό να αρχιζω να ανησυχω οτι ειμαι μονος μου. :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic





> @psyxakias, voithostyrempora2
> εχει ποινικοποιηθεί η χρήση τορρεντ;


Αν και off-topic η ερώτηση (υποθέτω θες να καταλήξεις κάπου), η απάντηση θεωρώ πως είναι φυσικά και οχι.

----------


## mephisto

> Σε πιστεύω απόλυτα 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			η αληθεια ειναι οτι εκτος των εβδομαδιαίων περιπτωσεων,
> σποραδικά εχω χρησιμοποιήσει το torrent εκτενως
> ...


τυχερε, στο Χαλανδρι ελα να δεις τι γινεται... :Thumb down:

----------


## mephisto

Ειπα να κατεβασω κατι μεγαλο σημερα μετα απο καιρο.Και δυστυχως ειμαστε στα 600κβ...Και επειδη ξερω οτι διαβαζεται το θεμα απο το support της νετονε* θα τους παρακαλεσω να κανουν κατι με το bandwidth στο dslam χαλανδριου* γιατι η υπομονη μου τελειωνει και θα αναγκαστω να σας χαιρετησω και εσας και τον δακτυλιο σας ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## dracula

Καλησπέρα... τι κάνουμε; Το 2011 αποφάσισε ότι το router μου θα σταματήσει να κάνει κόλπα ή συνέβη κάτι και σταμάτησαν τα ατέλειωτα loss of signal (είχα μέχρι και 50 μέσα σε μία μέρα κάποια στιγμή...)

	Link Information

Uptime:	7 days, 3:33:53
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 6.659
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	10,29 / 16,98
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 33,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 13,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Φτύστε το μην το ματιάσουμε!

----------


## prodromosfan

φτου φτου φτου, 
κάνε πάρτυ λέμε.  :Razz:

----------


## dracula

:Bless:  :Bless:  :Bless: 

Κανονικά όμως!

----------


## psyxakias

> Φτύστε το μην το ματιάσουμε!


Συνάδελφε (δράκουλα), σου εύχομαι να μην ξαναέχεις καθόλου signal of loss και να έχεις μια πολύ σταθερή γραμμή.  :One thumb up:   :Crazy:

----------


## Banditgr

> Συνάδελφε (δράκουλα), σου εύχομαι να μην ξαναέχεις καθόλου signal of loss και να έχεις μια πολύ σταθερή γραμμή.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! ξεκίνησα τη netone μετά από vivodi που είχα 10mbps και με είχαν πάει στα 4!!!  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  με το που έβαλα netone είχα 13,5 ή κοντα στα 14mbps! μετά από 2 χρόνια+ (νομίζω τόσα είναι) έχω φτάσει να είμαι συνέχεια κάτω από τα 10! μερικές φορές και 8,5! γιατί αυτή η πτώση ρε παιδιά? αλλά αυτό δεν με πειράζει τόσο, όσο τα προβλήματα των τελευταίων ημερών (μετά των Φώτων) τις ώρες αιχμής το απόγευμα προς το βραδάκι. Δλδ τις ώρες γύρω στις 19:00 με 23:00 βλέπω ότι όντως δείχνει να μπουκώνει! τα videos στο youtube αργούνε, τα pings στους games servers να διπλασιάζονται και να μεγαλώνουν οι χρόνοι απόκρισης σε διάφορες σελίδες, ευτυχώς όχι σε όλες! τώρα συνήθως κλειδώνω στα 9-10mbps με σωστό ευτυχώς SNR δλδ 12-12,5 αλλά έχω δει και 13-15!!! αλλά έχω και μερικές αποσυνδέσεις την μέρα ευτυχώς μετά από καθάρισμα της γραμμής μου 2-3 την μέρα ίσως και κανένα ενώ μου είχε τύχει να έχω και πάνω από 20 την μέρα!!! ελπίζω να διορθωθεί λείαν συντόμως αυτή η κατάσταση, γιατί θεωρώ τη Netone πολύ καλύτερη από κάποιους άλλους ISP που δεν κάνουν απολύτως τπτ! τώρα ένα τηλ έριξα πχ και με την μια μειώθηκαν οι αποσυνδέσεις!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Υ.Γ ξέχασα να πω πως είμαι στην περιοχή της Κυψέλης.

----------


## mephisto

Κοιταξτε τι ωραια που περναμε στο Χαλανδρι ...Παλι καλα που εχω και internet δηλαδη... :Thumb down:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εγω πάλι είχα εναν παράξενο "κυματισμό" σήμερα...

----------


## psyxakias

Γενικά δε φαίνεται να έχει μπει καλά η χρονιά για την NetOne. Σύμφωνα με το latency γράφημα (που επισυνάπτω παρακάτω), από τις 2 Ιανουαρίου 2011 η σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό "μπουκώνει" σε ημερήσια βάση για περίπου 9 ώρες (15:00-23:00 -/+ 1h, peak στις 20:00-22:00). Αν και αρχικά δεν είχα δώσει βάση διότι γενικότερα δε με απασχολούν έντονα τα pings, το τελευταίο διάστημα παρατηρώ ότι άρχισε να γίνεται αισθητό στο άνοιγμα σελίδων, youtube (ειδικά σε non-cached videos) και σε διάφορες άλλες δικτυακές εφαρμογές (βλέπε remote desktop), ενώ πριν δε συνέβαινε τόσο έντονα. Ενδεικτικά σήμερα την ώρα του peak (21:00-22:00) δε μπορούσε να ξεπεράσει τα 4-5 Mbit/s (με συγχρονισμό 15M) ακόμα και με 5-10 πολλαπλές http συνδέσεις από rapidshare ή αλλα sites, ενώ η γραμμή τερμάτιζε από ελληνικά mirrors.

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1


Δε γνωρίζω αν το πρόβλημα οφείλεται στην Seabone, διότι παρόμοια συμπεριφορά παρατηρείται και στα seabone κυκλώματα της Forthnet, αλλά αυτό είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να απασχολήσει τους υπεύθυνους της NetOne και όχι εμένα ως συνδρομητή. Αν συνεχίσει πάντως έτσι, θα πρέπει μάλλον να την συγκρίνουμε με την Forthnet και όχι με τον ΟΤΕ που αναφέρθηκε σε προηγούμενη συζήτηση. Anyway, ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί σύντομα διότι δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοια προβλήματα η NetOne.  :Wink:

----------


## Banditgr

Επιβεβαιώνω την από πάνω συμπεριφορά που αναφέρει ο Voldermor...εεε ο ψυχάκιας. Την έχω παρατηρήσει από πριν το νέο έτος.

----------


## harris

Τι έγινε; Φύγανε από τους 8.000 πελάτες και πήγανε στους 8.100 και μπουκώσαμε;  :Crazy:   :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Χάλια τα πράγματα και σήμερα το πρωϊ...

----------


## gg53

Εχθές το βράδυ συγχρόνιζε 9.700, σήμερα το μεσημέρι 5.900

----------


## mephisto

Εγώ πάντως βαρέθηκα.Εδώ και τρεις μήνες μου έχει βγάλει το λάδι,τι να το κάνω ότι κλειδωνω στα 19 αν είναι να συμπεριφέρεται τις περισσότερες ώρες σαν 8-10mb.Μιας και θα μετακόμισω σύντομα θα πάω δυστυχώς οτε.Δεν πιστεύω να δούμε κάποια αλλαγή στην νετονε,τόσο καιρό διαβάζουμε πολλά αλλά στην ουσία τιποτα.Δεν ξέρω αν έχει να κάνει μετά διοικητικά της,αλλά μια εταιρεία που προβάλει σαν στρατηγική της την εξυπηρέτηση του πελάτη και ουσιαστικά είναι ανήμπορη να επίλυση ένα θέμα όπως τα μπουκομενα dslam μάλλον έχει σοβαρο θέμα...δεν λέω οι άνθρωποι είναι εξυπηρετικοι και σίγουρα κάνουν φιλοτιμα την δουλειά τους,όμως από ότι φαίνεται σε κάποια μεγάλα θέματα είναι άλλο το πρόβλημα....

----------


## Banditgr

Αυτή ακριβώς τη στιγμή, τα pings βρίσκονται στο Θεό (200+ms) και το download rate έχει τεράστιες διακυμάνσεις. Επιστρέψαμε δηλαδή σε καταστάσεις παλαιότερες. Αν κάποιος δει το smokeping τώρα, θα επιβεβαιώσει τις παραπάνω παρατηρήσεις.

----------


## psyxakias

Όντως χάλια τα πράγματα στο traceroute και στα speedtests.

C:\>tracert www.adslgr.com

*Spoiler:*







> Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    99 ms    99 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
>   2    20 ms    20 ms    20 ms  77.83.12.253
>   3    20 ms    20 ms    20 ms  dc-rt01-Ge01-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.16]
>   4    21 ms    20 ms    20 ms  77.83.14.78
>   5   190 ms   189 ms   190 ms  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.101]
> 
> ...







Pings / Speedtests (<= 1 Mbit/s με εξωτερικό):

*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201101142311 by Someonefromhell, v0.53  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  180.835 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *295.272 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *10.39 Mbps or 1.30 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  20.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  23.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  218.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Orange Business Hellas  315.00 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Verizon Hellas  324.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Vodafone  331.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *1365.50 msec*    *Group average*  *113.79 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Opentransit France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  231.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  E DE-CIX  233.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Cogent Germany  234.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  E Google CDN  235.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Seabone Italy  235.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Infostrada Italy  235.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E LINX  237.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Tata Communications Germany  238.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Telia Germany  246.25 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  E MIX  253.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Global Crossing Germany  254.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F AMS-IX  256.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Sprint Nextel France  257.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  258.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F OVH  261.00 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Deutche Telecom Germany  262.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F Level 3 Germany  262.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric UK  263.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Wanadoo Netherlands  264.25 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Verizon Chech  264.50 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F British Telecom UK  264.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Serverloft Germany  265.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F NL-IX  266.75 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  F Tinet UK  267.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F Savvis Germany  267.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Cachefly  269.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Tinet Netherlands  272.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Cable&Wireless Germany  273.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Hetzner Germany  274.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F PCCW Germany  276.50 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  F Host-Europe Germany  279.25 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  F ESPANIX  281.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F PANAP  285.00 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  F GEANT Netherlands  286.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F RIPN@MSK-IX  286.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F GEANT UK  288.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  291.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network UK  298.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F NTT Communications UK  299.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Verizon US  318.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Telia US  327.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  329.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Rackspace US  333.75 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Yahoo US  344.25 msec  0.00%  +6.75 msec  F Qwest US  347.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F Bell Canada  348.75 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F Global Crossing US  352.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Allstream US  352.50 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  F AT&T US  356.25 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  F Savvis US  356.50 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  F Cogent Communications US  358.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Level 3 US  367.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F The Planet US  371.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  382.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  383.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F AboveNet US  383.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F XO Communications US  388.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  F Softlayer US  392.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F TW Telecom US  397.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  400.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  432.50 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  473.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  501.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  519.25 msec  0.00%  +11.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  519.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  536.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  548.25 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  558.75 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  567.25 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  612.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *23137.25 msec*    *Group average*  *330.53 msec*  *0.00%*   *F*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  240.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  E GC-Server Germany  241.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E G-Portal Germany  244.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Bigpoint Germany  245.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E NGI Italy  251.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F 247CS Germany  256.00 msec  0.00%  +8.75 msec  F LB-Server Germany  257.75 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F Esport-Servers Germany  260.50 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  F Clanhost Netherlands  262.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F K-Play Germany  267.50 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  F Multiplay UK  271.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Dataplex Hungary  274.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Jolt UK  279.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F ServerFFS Netherlands  283.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F GS-NET Netherlands  289.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F RDSNET Romania  289.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NGZ-Server Germany  294.50 msec  0.00%  +8.25 msec  F Gameservers US  325.50 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  F EA US  361.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Valve US  420.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *5615.00 msec*    *Group average*  *280.75 msec*  *0.00%*   *F*

----------


## nnn

τόσο χάλια την κατάντησες και αυτήν πσυχάκια ?  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Μέσα σε 10 λεπτά, ανέβηκε κι άλλο (κατά 60 ms) το latency με εξωτερικό φτάνοντας τα 360-380 ms για το ADSLgr, μήπως μεταφερθήκαμε Ασία και δε το πήρα πρέφα;  :onetooth: 

Σε idle γραμμή:
C:\>ping -w 1000 -n 10 www.adslgr.com

*Spoiler:*







> Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=366ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=370ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=375ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=392ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=373ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=369ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=361ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=360ms TTL=50
> ...







........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τόσο χάλια την κατάντησες και αυτήν πσυχάκια ?


Φταιει ο ΟΤΕ επίτιμος.  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nnn

:Razz: 
κατεβάζοντας παράλληλα από άλλο pc με 1.3 ΜΒ/s από HF


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\System32>ping -w 1000 -n 10 www.adslgr.com

Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=180ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=175ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=175ms TTL=43
Request timed out.
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=177ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=207ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=177ms TTL=43
Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=43

Ping statistics for 209.51.218.146:
    Packets: Sent = 10, Received = 9, Lost = 1 (10% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 175ms, Maximum = 207ms, Average = 180ms

C:\Windows\System32>
```

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά σήμερα? επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ τα παραπάνω που είπατε! πολύ χαλια τα pings!!! στον ίδιο πχ server που παίζω χτες νωρίς το απόγευμα είχα 98-100ms τώρα είναι κοντά στα 300!!!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  οι σελίδες αργούν ακόμα και τo forum μας! και μη μιλήσω για download!!!

----------


## psyxakias

Γενικά τα απογεύματα/βράδυ έχει πρόβλημα και τα σαββατοκύριακα είναι πιο έντονο, για Χ λόγους που μπορεί ο καθένας να υποθέσει (και προσωπικά δεν με αφορούν). Θα τους στείλω e-mail να δω τι θα απαντήσουν και πότε πρόκειται να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Banditgr

Επισυνάπτω τα αποτελέσματα του traceroute script μου σε 13 προορισμούς (Καναδάς, Adslgr, NYC, Google, Γαλλία, Δανία, Σουηδία, Ολλανδία, Ιταλία, Uk x2, Γερμανία x2). Το συμπέρασμα είναι ξεκάθαρο σε όλα τα trace. Με το που βγαίνει κάποιος Seabone (πχ ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net και μετά), γίνεται κόλαση (του Δάντη).

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστούμε! ενημερωσε μας τι έστειλες και όταν σου απαντήσουν για να ξέρουμε, γιατί θα αρχίσω και εγώ να τους παίρνω τηλέφωνα!

----------


## prodromosfan

*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 577.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 19:23:06 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.53* * resolve in 36.1217 ms - NIC U.S. Robotics Wireless 802.11g PCI Adapter 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 5,63 seconds - Upload speed:  413.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  26.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  25.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  26.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  26.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  179.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,26OTE  27 ms  0 %  4 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  23.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  24.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  270.5 ms  0 %  17 ms  F  UP  3,77Orange Business Hellas  253.5 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  4,14Verizon Hellas  267 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,94Cyta Hellas  28.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  1179 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  205.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,19AMS-IX  237.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,00LINX  239.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,00NL-IX  234.75 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,12RIPN@MSK-IX  273.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,80ESPANIX  272.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,85MIX  233.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  UP  3,94PANAP  247.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  3,93Akamai  194.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,25Cachefly  229.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,12Google CDN  177.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,18Yahoo US  292.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,90AT&T US  320.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,75Global Crossing US  325 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,66Level 3 US  346 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,71Telia US  249 ms  25 %   -38 ms  E  UP  1,39Qwest US  341.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,60Tata Communications US  366.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,32Verizon US  298.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,87Savvis US  338.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,67America Online Transit Data Network US  342.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,61Cogent Communications US  306.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  F  UP  3,63Hurricane Electric US  378 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  3,63AboveNet US  376.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,36XO Communications US  354 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,34Sprint Nextel US  292 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,80Allstream US  299.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,83TW Telecom US  363.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,45Deutche Telecom Germany  191 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,14Global Crossing Germany  200.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  E  UP  4,12Cogent Germany  199 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,14Telia Germany  213.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,16Level 3 Germany  232.25 ms  0 %  12 ms  E  UP  3,97Tata Communications Germany  194.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,26Savvis Germany  206.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,14Cable&Wireless Germany  208 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,11PCCW Germany  205.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  DOWN  4,19NTT Communications UK  233.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,00America Online Transit Data Network UK  233.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,03Tinet UK  242.5 ms  0 %  40 ms  E  UP  3,69GEANT UK  250.25 ms  0 %  8 ms   UP  3,93British Telecom UK  242.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,04Hurricane Electric UK  224.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,16Tinet Netherlands  247.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  E  UP  4,14AboveNet Netherlands  220.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,12Wanadoo Netherlands  235.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,09GEANT Netherlands  254.5 ms  0 %  22 ms  F  UP  3,79Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  258 ms  0 %  20 ms  F  UP  3,80Seabone Italy  216.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,16Infostrada Italy  210.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,12Telstra Australia  515.75 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  2,77Optus Australia  536.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  2,83NTT Communicatons Japan  514.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  2,88AboveNet Japan  533.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  2,62Verizon Chech  274 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,74ChinaNet China  591.5 ms  0 %  -98 ms  F  UP  3,34PCCW Hong Kong  514.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,71Pacnet Signapore  574 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  UP  2,12Isnet South Africa  486.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  2,89Maxnet New Zealand  596.5 ms  0 %  -42 ms  F  UP  2,73Bell Canada  413.25 ms  0 %  166 ms  F  UP  1,60Leaseweb Netherlands  282 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,91The Planet US  363 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,53Softlayer US  416.5 ms  0 %  -176 ms  F  UP  4,37Dreamhost US  598.75 ms  0 %  221 ms  F  UP  1,00Rackspace US  346.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,71Serverloft Germany  251.5 ms  0 %  12 ms  F  UP  3,89Host-Europe Germany  251 ms  0 %  21 ms  F  UP  3,82Hetzner Germany  301.5 ms  0 %  -77 ms  F  UP  4,32OVH  324.75 ms  0 %  -57 ms  F  UP  4,14*Total ping time is*  21744 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  258.25 ms  0 %  37 ms  F  UP  3,64Fastweb Italy  234.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  DOWN  4,07NGZ-Server Germany  286.75 ms  0 %  -19 ms  F  UP  4,00K-Play Germany  265.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,96GC-Server Germany  267.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,89247CS Germany  257 ms  0 %  16 ms  F  UP  3,83Esport-Servers Germany  295.25 ms  0 %  -62 ms  F  UP  4,26LB-Server Germany  319.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,72G-Portal Germany  267 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,93Jolt UK  256 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  UP  3,98Multiplay UK  245 ms  0 %  13 ms  E  UP  3,91ServerFFS Netherlands  293.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,77GS-NET Netherlands  397.75 ms  0 %  -70 ms  F  UP  3,96Clanhost Netherlands  281.5 ms  0 %  118 ms  F  UP  2,70RDSNET Romania  259.25 ms  0 %  30 ms  F  UP  3,70Dataplex Hungary  216 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,17EA US  341.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  F  DOWN  3,78Valve US  407 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  DOWN  3,49Gameservers US  333 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,63Bigpoint Germany  243 ms  0 %  20 ms  E  UP  3,86*Total ping time is*  5725 ms     



*Total ping time is* *28648 ms*  8  0  0  6  28  59Greek servers  1179  107,18 msInternational servers  21744  310,63 msGameservers  5725  301,32 ms



*Total ping time is* *28648 ms* *278,14 ms**Packet loss 1,29 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 19:23:06-Total ping time in ms is 28648Κυριακή 26-12-2010 and time 00:05:46-Total ping time in ms is 14654.25Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 19:03:30-Total ping time in ms is 14423.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:53:18-Total ping time in ms is 14299.75Πέμπτη 09-12-2010 and time 19:12:42-Total ping time in ms is 14114.5Πέμπτη 09-12-2010 and time 18:24:39-Total ping time in ms is 14408Πέμπ




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 19:24:45Free Fr   0,41Mirrorservice   0,04Apple   0,38Nvidia   0,62Microsoft   0,28LeaseWeb   0,44ServerBoost   0,16ThinkBroadband   0,24Cachefly   0,12Ovh   0,18UoCrete   0,63Forthnet   0,46Otenet   0,68RootBSD   0,04



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,33 MB/s  3 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  0,45 MB/s  4 Mbps



χτυπησαμε νεο ρεκορ 29k  :Whip: 

έλεος guys έλεος, 
ωστοσο σε browsing και youtube δεν βλεπω προβλημα 
και τα κατεβασματα (απο megaupload δοκιμασα κάτι) πανε κοντα στο 500κb/s

----------


## Nikiforos

Από αυτά που λέτε και από αυτά που είδα πιστεύω πως είναι πρόβλημα της Seabone και ὸχι καθαρά της Netone! αλλά και πρέπει εστω να μας ενημερώσουν αλλά στην τελική δεν φταίμε και εμείς! πρέπει να βρουν μια λύση ΑΜΕΣΑ! παραθετω ping και traceroute από τον server που παίζω στο δικτυακό game Sauerbraten cube 2.

nikiforos@desktop:~$ ping 62.75.145.110
PING 62.75.145.110 (62.75.145.110) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=255 ms
From 10.2.237.1: icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 10.2.237.5)
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=2 ttl=54 time=233 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=3 ttl=54 time=251 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=4 ttl=54 time=235 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=5 ttl=54 time=247 ms

traceroute to 62.75.145.110 (62.75.145.110), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  adsl.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.5)  66.201 ms  65.763 ms  65.351 ms
 2  77.83.12.253 (77.83.12.253)  23.157 ms  28.380 ms  30.119 ms
 3  dc-rt01-ge00-00-01.netone.gr (77.83.14.14)  31.851 ms  32.590 ms  33.334 ms
 4  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr (77.83.14.26)  36.577 ms 77.83.14.78 (77.83.14.78)  37.207 ms  37.968 ms
 5  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net (213.144.178.101)  234.640 ms  235.300 ms  236.025 ms
 6  ge11-0.franco32.fra.seabone.net (89.221.34.105)  288.430 ms  266.758 ms  267.613 ms
 7  te0-7-0-2.mpd22.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.14.101)  260.801 ms  262.505 ms  262.672 ms
 8  te7-1.mpd01.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.197)  275.307 ms  272.785 ms  272.761 ms
 9  149.6.141.58 (149.6.141.58)  285.411 ms  285.503 ms  286.105 ms
10  217.118.16.130 (217.118.16.130)  283.017 ms  287.000 ms  288.698 ms
11  217.118.16.26 (217.118.16.26)  296.563 ms  294.321 ms  295.791 ms
12  static-ip-85-25-32-35.inaddr.intergenia.de (85.25.32.35)  297.302 ms  298.047 ms  298.665 ms
13  vs1145110.vserver.de (62.75.145.110)  299.396 ms  300.159 ms  301.152 ms

Οπως βλέπουμε η Seabone είναι για κλάματα! και άλλοι ISP με αυτήν δουλεύουν? παντως νωρίτερες ωρες πχ το μεσημέρι δεν έχω πάνω από 100ms ping!
Δείτε και εδώ! έχει και χάρτη με τις διασυνδέσεις! http://www.seabone.net/

----------


## Banditgr

Παίζει λίγο και η Forthnet με seabone ή τουλάχιστον έπαιζε. Καλά σήμερα το ξεχνάς για game (μετά τις 11 ίσως και αν). Αλλά για τέτοια χάλια, υποψιάζομαι fiber cut σε καμιά Γαλλία/Ιταλία.

----------


## psyxakias

> ωστοσο σε browsing και youtube δεν βλεπω προβλημα 
> και τα κατεβασματα (απο megaupload δοκιμασα κάτι) πανε κοντα στο 500κb/s


Σε youtube είναι υποφερτό (1-2 Mbit/s) σε cachαρισμένα video από το youtube mirror της seabone (θα δεις *.lscache* στο status bar). Σε α-cachάριστα videos (θα δεις *noext* στο status), σέρνεται ελεινά και πρέπει να περιμένεις λίγη ώρα να κάνει buffer πριν παίξει το κάθε video. Ενδεικτικά (100 kbit):


Ενώ για το web surfing, θέλει για παράδειγμα 4-6" για άνοιγμα ενός 400 KB image (73 KB/sec, λίγο πιο γρήγορο από 512 Kbit/s γραμμή):

----------


## psyxakias

> Ευχαριστούμε! ενημερωσε μας τι έστειλες και όταν σου απαντήσουν για να ξέρουμε, γιατί θα αρχίσω και εγώ να τους παίρνω τηλέφωνα!


Νομιζω πως ειναι προτιμοτερο οποιος αντιμετωπιζει προβλημα να επικοινωνει απευθειας με τον παροχο του και οχι μεσω τριτων. Επειδη δειχνει γενικευμενο το προβλημα, ισως ειναι καλη ιδεα να ανοιξει ρωτησει καποιος στο αντιστοιχο forum που απαντανε εκπροσωποι της netone.

----------


## Nikiforos

έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο αυτό θα κάνω! έπαιζα τωρα στον παραπάνω server, φυσικά χάλια μαυρα δεν μπορείς να παίξεις σωστά, σε μερικες φάσεις είδα μέχρι 185ms για λίγο αλλά κυρίως είχε ακόμα και μέχρι 340-400 ms!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ λέμε!!!! επίσης οι ξένες σελίδες ακομα και το facebook αργούν αρκετά να ανοίγουν ή να ανενεώνονται!  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 

Καλά και οι Ελληνικές σελίδες από seabone πάνε????? 

traceroute to www.in.gr (77.67.28.48), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1)  0.671 ms  0.642 ms  0.635 ms
 2  adsl.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.5)  88.360 ms  87.952 ms  87.517 ms
 3  77.83.12.253 (77.83.12.253)  28.570 ms  29.327 ms  31.843 ms
 4  dc-rt01-ge00-00-00.netone.gr (77.83.14.12)  31.092 ms  32.440 ms  33.188 ms
 5  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr (77.83.14.26)  33.892 ms  38.205 ms  38.812 ms
 6  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net (213.144.178.101)  212.966 ms  210.471 ms  211.906 ms
 7  te4-2.milano52.mil.seabone.net (195.22.205.243)  248.418 ms  231.952 ms  238.064 ms
 8  xe-1-1-0.mil10.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.68.61)  234.619 ms ge-0-0-0.mil19.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.68.145)  238.309 ms xe-1-1-0.mil10.ip4.tinet.net (213.200.68.61)  235.666 ms
 9  xe-5-0-0.ams20.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.187.5)  255.449 ms xe-2-2-0.ams20.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.185.109)  252.038 ms xe-5-0-0.ams20.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.187.5)  252.850 ms
10  77.67.28.48 (77.67.28.48)  250.767 ms  244.757 ms  246.303 ms

----------


## prodromosfan

@psyxakias
ναι δεν το προσεξα για το τι ειδους ηταν στο yt


dslam αγ. αρτεμιου

*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 177.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 21:21:27 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.53* * resolve in 37.9614 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,11 seconds - Upload speed:  183.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  27.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  A  DOWN  4,41Wind  21 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  21.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  167.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  D  UP  4,23OTE  21.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  19 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  247 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  UP  3,89Orange Business Hellas  278.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,83Verizon Hellas  272.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  F  UP  3,83Cyta Hellas  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  1140 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  211.75 ms  0 %  -17 ms  E  UP  4,24AMS-IX  207 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,19LINX  214.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,16NL-IX  221.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  E  UP  4,07RIPN@MSK-IX  245.25 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,09ESPANIX  265.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  UP  3,89MIX  196.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  D  UP  4,11PANAP  181.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,17Akamai  160.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  D  UP  4,32Cachefly  200 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,07Google CDN  162.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,33Yahoo US  301.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,90AT&T US  306.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,59Global Crossing US  308.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,77Level 3 US  326.5 ms  0 %  -23 ms  F  UP  3,87Telia US  322 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,73Qwest US  341.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,57Tata Communications US  342.75 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  UP  3,21Verizon US  291.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  3,90Savvis US  336.5 ms  0 %  -21 ms  F  UP  3,81America Online Transit Data Network US  365.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  F  UP  3,54Cogent Communications US  331 ms  0 %  39 ms  F  UP  3,27Hurricane Electric US  372 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,48AboveNet US  378.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  F  UP  3,29XO Communications US  349 ms  0 %  -5 ms  F  UP  3,61Sprint Nextel US  283.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,77Allstream US  294 ms  0 %  -10 ms  F  UP  3,90TW Telecom US  337.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,64Deutche Telecom Germany  225.25 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  UP  4,17Global Crossing Germany  201.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,15Cogent Germany  211.5 ms  0 %  -15 ms  E  UP  4,23Telia Germany  229.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  4,02Level 3 Germany  210.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,14Tata Communications Germany  211.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,19Savvis Germany  214.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,14Cable&Wireless Germany  225.5 ms  0 %  -11 ms  E  UP  4,16PCCW Germany  271.25 ms  0 %  161 ms  F  UP  2,31NTT Communications UK  257.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  F  UP  4,02America Online Transit Data Network UK  238.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,00Tinet UK  232.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,08GEANT UK  241.75 ms  0 %  16 ms  E  UP  3,90British Telecom UK  227 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,14Hurricane Electric UK  247.75 ms  0 %  7 ms  E  UP  3,95Tinet Netherlands  230.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  E  UP  4,10AboveNet Netherlands  231.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,08Wanadoo Netherlands  243.5 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  UP  4,11GEANT Netherlands  246 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  3,92Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  236.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  3,97Seabone Italy  206 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,17Infostrada Italy  233.75 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,11Telstra Australia  514 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  UP  2,48Optus Australia  527.75 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  2,46NTT Communicatons Japan  496 ms  0 %  -15 ms  F  UP  2,97AboveNet Japan  489.75 ms  0 %  28 ms  F  UP  2,56Verizon Chech  220.5 ms  0 %  -19 ms  E  UP  4,23ChinaNet China  489.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  F  UP  2,95PCCW Hong Kong  424.5 ms  0 %  11 ms  F  UP  3,08Pacnet Signapore  520.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  2,67Isnet South Africa  464.75 ms  0 %  -25 ms  F  UP  3,24Maxnet New Zealand  511 ms  0 %  -22 ms  F  UP  2,97Bell Canada  306.75 ms  0 %  38 ms  F  UP  3,40Leaseweb Netherlands  211 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,19The Planet US  359.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  F  UP  3,54Softlayer US  350 ms  0 %  23 ms  F  UP  3,33Dreamhost US  185.25 ms  50 %   -19 ms  D  DOWN  3,00Rackspace US  331 ms  0 %  -18 ms  F  UP  3,81Serverloft Germany  259 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,88Host-Europe Germany  227.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  3,97Hetzner Germany  230 ms  0 %  -8 ms  E  UP  4,13OVH  221 ms  0 %  31 ms  E  UP  3,86*Total ping time is*  20267 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  221.5 ms  0 %  -10 ms  E  UP  4,17Fastweb Italy  204.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  4,09NGZ-Server Germany  215 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  4,02K-Play Germany  225.25 ms  0 %  20 ms  E  UP  3,93GC-Server Germany  231 ms  0 %  14 ms  E  UP  3,96247CS Germany  211.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,09Esport-Servers Germany  232 ms  0 %  -18 ms  E  UP  4,19LB-Server Germany  228.5 ms  0 %  30 ms  E  UP  3,84G-Portal Germany  208 ms  0 %  11 ms  E  UP  4,07Jolt UK  229 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,12Multiplay UK  238.5 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  3,97ServerFFS Netherlands  235 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,05GS-NET Netherlands  250.5 ms  0 %  0 ms   UP  3,99Clanhost Netherlands  231.5 ms  0 %  -12 ms  E  UP  4,15RDSNET Romania  250.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms   UP  4,06Dataplex Hungary  223 ms  0 %  15 ms  E  UP  3,98EA US  332.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,62Valve US  384 ms  0 %  -12 ms  F  UP  3,51Gameservers US  314.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,71Bigpoint Germany  235.25 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  3,97*Total ping time is*  4902 ms     



*Total ping time is* *26309 ms*  8  0  0  7  46  39Greek servers  1140  103,64 msInternational servers  20267  289,53 msGameservers  4902  258,00 ms



*Total ping time is* *26309 ms* *255,43 ms**Packet loss 1,55 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 21:21:27-Total ping time in ms is 26309Τρίτη 18-01-2011 and time 15:43:37-Total ping time in ms is 13863.25Σάββατο 15-01-2011 and time 09:57:57-Total ping time in ms is 13432Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 15:51:06-Total ping time in ms is 12631Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 08:49:08-Total ping time in ms is 13459.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:46:45-Total ping time in ms is 13325.75Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 11:05:37-Total ping time in ms is 13579Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 21:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 13554Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 08:50:16-Total ping time in ms is 13507.5Πέμπτη 23-12-2010 and time 09:46:12-Total ping time in ms is 13409.5






Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 21:24:20Free Fr   0,16Mirrorservice   0,01Apple   0,13Nvidia   0,32Microsoft   0,24LeaseWeb   0,23ServerBoost   0,12ThinkBroadband   0,17Cachefly   0,16Ovh   0,12UoCrete   1,35Forthnet   0,11Otenet   1,40RootBSD   0,06



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,33 MB/s  3 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,05 MB/s  8 Mbps

----------


## Nikiforos

Κοιτούσα τα γραφηματα που έχουμε για την Seabone1, είδα λοιπον πως και η ON έχει seabone1, αν συγκρίνω τα 2 γραφήματα για τις ίδιες ωρες βλέπω πως της netone ειναι εντελώς χάλια τα pings σε συγκεκριμένες ωρες και μεινόνονται οι χρονοι όσο περνάει η ωρα, ενώ στην ON όλα μια χαρα όλες τις ώρες! και τα 2 links :
ON : http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...=On.OSeabone11
NETONE : http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1
όπως βλεπουμε τα pings χαμηλωνουν! να δείτε μολις πάει 23+ θα είναι κάτω από 100ms!

Y.Γ τα γκρι χρώματα μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι σημαίνουν?

----------


## Banditgr

Τώρα πήγε κάτω από 100 με κάποιες διακυμάνσεις, οπότε ανακαλώ την προηγούμενή μου πρόβλεψη. Φαίνεται πεντακάθαρα ότι πρόκειται για πρόβλημα..."βουλώματος", κοινώς τερματίζει το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό τις γνωστές ώρες που έχουμε πει, δηλαδή περίπου από 16.00 έως 22-23.00.

----------


## harris

Τελικά η netone 7 μήνες τον άντεξε τον psyxakia  :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :Crazy:   :Razz:

----------


## Banditgr

Το smokeping είναι σχετικά καθαρό τώρα, στα ~60 ms αλλά δε λέω μεγάλη κουβέντα.

----------


## harris

> Το smokeping είναι σχετικά καθαρό τώρα, στα ~60 ms αλλά δε λέω μεγάλη κουβέντα.


Ε κατέβηκαν τα torrents, και τώρα απολαμβάνουν την βραδυνή τους ταινία  :Whistling:

----------


## Nikiforos

nikiforos@desktop:~$ ping 62.75.145.110
PING 62.75.145.110 (62.75.145.110) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=85.6 ms
From 10.2.237.1: icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 10.2.237.5)
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=2 ttl=54 time=86.9 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=3 ttl=54 time=98.0 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=4 ttl=54 time=95.7 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=5 ttl=54 time=87.7 ms
64 bytes from 62.75.145.110: icmp_req=6 ttl=54 time=87.6 ms

Τωρα ειναι οκ! το θέμα είναι πως ενώ και η ON πχ έχει seabone το πρόβλημα φαίνεται στη netone μόνο, άρα πρέπει να είναι πρόβλημα στην δικιά της διασύνδεση και όχι καπου στο εξωτερικο που λέγαμε νωριτερα!

----------


## cmaniac

> Τελικά η netone 7 μήνες τον άντεξε τον psyxakia


Εχει κανα διμηνο τωρα που το smokeping εχει δειξει peaks στη netone..

Ισως ειναι ωρα για STM-16..

........Auto merged post: cmaniac πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Y.Γ τα γκρι χρώματα μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι σημαίνουν?


Ειναι το peak της μετρησης. Προφανως δεν γινεται μια φορα κι εμεις βλεπουμε τον μεσο ορο..

Θα σου απαντησει ο SFH για λεπτομερειες  :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Ισως ειναι ωρα για STM-16..


Άμα κερνάς, να βάλουν 2-3  :Crazy:   :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ αύριο πρωί πάντως θα πάω στην τράπεζα να τους κάνω donate 1... Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!  :Razz:   :Crazy:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## harris

> Εγώ αύριο πρωί πάντως θα πάω στην τράπεζα να τους κάνω donate 1... Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!


1 τι; 1gpbs; 1mbps; 1 euro; 1 δωρεά σώματος;  :What..?:   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

:Whistle: 
 :Twisted Evil: 
 :Laughing:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εγώ αύριο πρωί πάντως θα πάω στην τράπεζα να τους κάνω donate 1... Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!


εγω θα εδινα ανετα 3, αλλα τα εχει παρει η προηγουμενη εταιρια που ειχα   :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Η γραμμή τώρα το πρωί πηγαίνει καλά, η διαφορά είναι ξεκάθαρη. Συγκριτικά με χθες (posts: #1, #2, #3)... το latency έχει πέσει στο μισό, οι ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος (ανά connection) από εξωτερικό έχουν 5-πλασιαστεί, τα non-cached youtube videos ανοίγουν (κυριολεκτικά) 10 φορές πιο γρήγορα και οι σελίδες 4 φορές πιο γρήγορα.

Traceroute προς www.adslgr.com

*Spoiler:*







> C:\>tracert www.adslgr.com
> 
> Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    77 ms    99 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
>   2    21 ms    20 ms    20 ms  77.83.12.253
>   3    19 ms    20 ms    20 ms  dc-rt01-Ge01-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.16]
>   4    21 ms    19 ms    20 ms  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.26]
> ...







Ping προς www.adslgr.com

*Spoiler:*







> C:\>ping -w 1000 -n 10 www.adslgr.com
> 
> Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.51.218.146] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=183ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=50
> Reply from 209.51.218.146: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=50
> ...







Ping / Speedtests (3-6 Mbps με εξωτερικό)

*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201101142311 by Someonefromhell, v0.53  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  161.805 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *132.478 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *11.77 Mbps or 1.47 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  19.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  20.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  21.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A OTE  21.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vivodi  21.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  22.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Forthnet  37.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Vodafone  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  135.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon Hellas  148.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *610.75 msec*    *Group average*  *50.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Opentransit France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  35.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Google CDN  41.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  56.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  67.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Level 3 Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B MIX  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  77.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet UK  80.25 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  80.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%   -12.00 msec  C LINX  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  84.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  89.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  90.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  93.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  95.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Verizon Chech  97.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ESPANIX  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  103.25 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  109.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  117.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Rackspace US  153.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  157.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  164.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  170.75 msec  0.00%   -11.00 msec  D Telia US  171.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Bell Canada  171.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  173.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  181.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  182.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  183.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  185.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D The Planet US  188.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  203.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  204.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  205.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  219.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  221.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  222.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  223.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  228.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Dreamhost US  230.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Isnet South Africa  247.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  299.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  349.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  352.50 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  356.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  377.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  394.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  419.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  445.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *10837.25 msec*    *Group average*  *154.82 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  68.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B LB-Server Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  B NGI Italy  77.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  80.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  80.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C G-Portal Germany  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  86.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Jolt UK  110.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  113.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  159.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  190.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Valve US  245.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2064.75 msec*    *Group average*  *103.24 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*










Youtube non-cached video test

*Spoiler:*









Web image load

*Spoiler:*









Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι θα το φτιάξουν σύντομα...

----------


## prodromosfan

αυτο psyxakias επιβεβαιώνει το γεγονός ότι μπουκώσαμε, 
χωρίς να εχει μεταβληθεί σημαντικά ο αριθμός συνδρομητών

άρα κάτι έγινε, 
και το καλυτερο για τη netone να το διορθώσει γρηγορα.
(μου θυμιζει εποχες προ 9μηνου όπου και πάλι επεφτε η ταχυτητα κατεβασματος σε τιμες 300-600 ασχετως του συγχρονισμου)


*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 977.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 08:55:10 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.53* * resolve in 16.9072 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 3,72 seconds - Upload speed:  334.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  21.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  20.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,40On Telecoms  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  20.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  35.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,39OTE  20.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Netone  19.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  121.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Orange Business Hellas  143.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,32Verizon Hellas  143.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  21 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  607.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  80.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  87 ms  0 %  -24 ms  C  DOWN  4,38LINX  80 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36NL-IX  89.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  118.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34ESPANIX  93 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35MIX  86.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  DOWN  4,34PANAP  76 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Akamai  37.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  77.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  37.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,39Yahoo US  152.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31AT&T US  169.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Global Crossing US  171.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Level 3 US  191.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Telia US  174.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Qwest US  180.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Tata Communications US  199.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,17Verizon US  162 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Savvis US  191.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  194.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Cogent Communications US  191 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Hurricane Electric US  233.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,05AboveNet US  233.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06XO Communications US  231.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  DOWN  4,06Sprint Nextel US  169.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Allstream US  178.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,23TW Telecom US  210.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  93.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  DOWN  4,38Global Crossing Germany  67.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cogent Germany  79 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  80.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  92.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tata Communications Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  66.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  74 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37PCCW Germany  82 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  DOWN  4,37NTT Communications UK  105 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  DOWN  4,33America Online Transit Data Network UK  87.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tinet UK  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GEANT UK  101 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35British Telecom UK  81.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  99.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Tinet Netherlands  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  90.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  97.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  79.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Seabone Italy  52 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Infostrada Italy  49.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Telstra Australia  361.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,50Optus Australia  427.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  DOWN  3,20NTT Communicatons Japan  364.75 ms  0 %  32 ms  F  DOWN  3,17AboveNet Japan  358.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,51Verizon Chech  97.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ChinaNet China  367 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,48PCCW Hong Kong  297.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,79Pacnet Signapore  420.5 ms  0 %  19 ms  F  DOWN  3,01Isnet South Africa  278.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  F  DOWN  3,89Maxnet New Zealand  365.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,47Bell Canada  163.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Leaseweb Netherlands  76.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36The Planet US  211 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,12Softlayer US  202.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,16Dreamhost US  217.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Rackspace US  172.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Serverloft Germany  94.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Host-Europe Germany  82 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hetzner Germany  83 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36OVH  83 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  10652.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Fastweb Italy  57 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  69.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37K-Play Germany  89 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GC-Server Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35247CS Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  82.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LB-Server Germany  78.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  75.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  93 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  101.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GS-NET Netherlands  100 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  87 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36RDSNET Romania  119.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Dataplex Hungary  94.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  192.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,19Valve US  236.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,03Gameservers US  150.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,31Bigpoint Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2043.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13303.25 ms*  8  12  46  19  8  9Greek servers  607.25  55,20 msInternational servers  10652.75  152,18 msGameservers  2043.25  107,54 ms



*Total ping time is* *13303.25 ms* *129,16 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 08:55:10-Total ping time in ms is 13303.25Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 21:21:27-Total ping time in ms is 26309Τρίτη 18-01-2011 and time 15:43:37-Total ping time in ms is 13863.25Σάββατο 15-01-2011 and time 09:57:57-Total ping time in ms is 13432Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 15:51:06-Total ping time in ms is 12631Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 08:49:08-Total ping time in ms is 13459.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:46:45-Total ping time in ms is 13325.75Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 11:05:37-Total ping time in ms is 13579Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 21:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 13554Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 08:50:16-Total ping time in ms is 13507.5




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 08:56:56Free Fr   0,58Mirrorservice   0,42Apple   1,73Nvidia   1,20Microsoft   1,14LeaseWeb   0,77ServerBoost   0,44ThinkBroadband   0,51Cachefly   0,67Ovh   0,63UoCrete   1,65Forthnet   1,69Otenet   1,39RootBSD   0,28



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,94 MB/s  8 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,40 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## psyxakias

Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι πρόκειται για προσωρινό θέμα, που θα επιλυθεί, διότι δεν έχω όρεξη για αλλαγή παρόχου πάλι. Τους έστειλα και ένα e-mail ενημέρωσης και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Banditgr

Αν έχουμε όντως μπουκώσει, το "προσωρινό" είναι κάτι σχετικό. Θα πρέπει να κριθεί ότι επιβάλλεται αναβάθμιση του κυκλώματος με το εξωτερικό και άρα να εγκριθεί και το αντίστοιχο επιπλέον κονδύλι. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## psyxakias

Όπως λένε και οι φίλοι μας οι Αμερικάνοι: that's none of my business  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 67 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*Σημείωση:* προτού ζητήσετε τεχνική υποστήριξη για τα προβλήματα που συζητάμε, πρέπει να γυρίσετε την γραμμή σας σε 12 dB SNR (το default, αν δεν είναι ήδη) ειδάλλως δε δέχονται το αίτημα έστω και αν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι το πρόβλημα αφορά το δίκτυό τους και όχι την γραμμή.

----------


## SfH

Δε νομίζω τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες να αυξήθηκε ιδιαίτερα η συνδρομητική βάση της netone. Μάλλον αυξάνονται οι μέσες απαιτήσεις των χρηστών που είναι ενδιαφέρον σα στατιστικό και από μόνο του  :Thinking: 




> Y.Γ τα γκρι χρώματα μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι σημαίνουν?


Κάθε σημείο μέτρησης ( 5 λεπτά ) περιλαμβάνει 10 pings. Η πράσινη γραμμή είναι ο μέσος όρος και αν υπάρχουν αποκλείσεις, εμφανίζονται με γκρι. Όσο πιο έντονο το γκρι, τόσα πιο πολλά replies είχαν την τιμή που δείχνει το γκρι.

----------


## psyxakias

> Δε νομίζω τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες να αυξήθηκε ιδιαίτερα η συνδρομητική βάση της netone. Μάλλον αυξάνονται οι μέσες απαιτήσεις των χρηστών που είναι ενδιαφέρον σα στατιστικό και από μόνο του


Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αξιοπερίεργο. Καθημερινά τα sites γίνονται πιο "βαριά" λόγω αύξησης μεγέθους, τα videos επίσης (βλέπε 720p/1080p στο youtube), το internet μπαίνει όλο και περισσότερο στη ζωή μας με περισσότερες υπηρεσίες, περισσότεροι μαθαίνουν το άθλημα του "κατεβάσματος" (που και αυτό όλο και γίνεται πιο "βαρύ", με blue ray κτλ), οπότε θα έλεγα κάτι αρκετά αναμενόμενο.

----------


## prodromosfan

ok εχουμε προβλημα μεγάλο, 
αυτη τη στιγμή οποιον αριθμο και να καλέσω μου βγαζιε busy tone 
και οταν προσπαθουν να με παρουν δεν κάνει τιποτα.

το ιντερνετ μια χαρα, 
καποιος αλλος με παρομοιο προβλημα;

----------


## apok

Εγώ καλώ κανονικά παντως

----------


## psyxakias

> ok εχουμε προβλημα μεγάλο, 
> αυτη τη στιγμή οποιον αριθμο και να καλέσω μου βγαζιε busy tone 
> και οταν προσπαθουν να με παρουν δεν κάνει τιποτα.
> 
> το ιντερνετ μια χαρα, 
> καποιος αλλος με παρομοιο προβλημα;


Και εγώ έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μόλις το παρατήρησα.

Εξερχόμενες προς οπουδήποτε  -> busy tone
Εισερχόμενες -> νεκρό

----------


## harris

> ok εχουμε προβλημα μεγάλο, 
> αυτη τη στιγμή οποιον αριθμο και να καλέσω μου βγαζιε busy tone 
> και οταν προσπαθουν να με παρουν δεν κάνει τιποτα.
> 
> το ιντερνετ μια χαρα, 
> καποιος αλλος με παρομοιο προβλημα;


Και επίσης δεν μπορούν να σε καλέσουν  :Wink: 

Η γραμμή των γονιών μου είναι έτσι εδώ και λίγη ώρα, και μόλις μίλησα με την ΤΥ, το γνωρίζουν, είναι σε μερικά μόνο dslam (έτσι είπε, αν και οι γονείς μου με το γραφείο μου στο ίδιο Α/Κ είμαστε, ίσως σε άλλο dslam), και προσπαθούν να το επιδιορθώσουν...

........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 52 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από τις τέσσερεις γραμμές που έχουμε οικογενειακά, 2/4 δεν παίζουν:

Μελίσσια 1: νεκρό
Μελίσσια 2: παίζει
Διοικ. Μέγαρο: παίζει
Κιφησιά: νεκρό

----------


## mephisto

Χαλανδρι και εγω δεν εχω τηλεφωνο...Το τραγελαφικο ειναι οτι μου εστειλαν μηνυμα οτι σημερα ληγει ο λογαριασμος μου... :Thumb down: 

Και συνοψίζοντας τους τρεις μηνες που ειμαι στην νετονε.
1)Κοπηκαν ενα Σαββατο κατι οπτικες στο κεντρο τους δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο και internet για λιγες ωρες.
2)Το bandwidth ειναι της πλακας,τις ωρες αιχμης σερνομαι...
3)Σημερα δεν εχω τηλεφωνο...

Μηπως θα επρεπε να με πληρωσουν σαν beta tester αντι να τους πληρωνω εγω?

----------


## prodromosfan

dslam σε αγ. αρτεμιο έχει πρόβλημα, 
dslam παγκρατιου δεν εχει προβλημα.

τι στο καλό;

και η ΤΥ εχει κοσμο περιμενω τοση ωρα στη γραμμη μου απο κινητο.

----------


## harris

> Χαλανδρι και εγω δεν εχω τηλεφωνο...Το τραγελαφικο ειναι οτι μου εστειλαν μηνυμα οτι σημερα ληγει ο λογαριασμος μου...


ΟΚ, υπάρχει κάποια γενικευμένη βλάβη... πως σχετίζεται με το ότι λήγει ο λογαριασμός σου και το μήνυμα που σου στείλανε;  :Thinking:

----------


## apok

Γαλάτσι ΟΚ

----------


## harris

> και η ΤΥ εχει κοσμο περιμενω τοση ωρα στη γραμμη μου απο κινητο.


Μην ξοδεύεις άδικα τα λεφτά σου, το ξέρουνε  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: harris πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> dslam σε αγ. αρτεμιο έχει πρόβλημα, 
> dslam παγκρατιου δεν εχει προβλημα.





> Γαλάτσι ΟΚ


Δεν βλέπω να είναι περιοχικό το πρόβλημα... Όπως είπα παραπάνω στο Α/Κ Πεντέλης ένα νούμερο δεν παίζει, ένα παίζει  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μην ξοδεύεις άδικα τα λεφτά σου, το ξέρουνε


αδιαφορο αν το ξερουνε ή οχι, 
ειναι σε μαγαζι Edit: [ επαγγελματικο πακετο ] που εχω το τηλ και οπως καταλαβαινεις με επειγει.  :Very angry:

----------


## psyxakias

Αρχίζει και δε μας τα λέει καθόλου καλά η NetOne, μια το internet, τώρα η τηλεφωνία. Τους έστειλα και 2ο email.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## prodromosfan

ναι οντως, 
psyxakias στο helpdesk το εστειλες; 

στελνω τωρα γιατι γραμμη δεν μπορώ να πιασω

----------


## harris

> Αρχίζει και δε μας τα λέει καθόλου καλά η NetOne, μια το internet, τώρα η τηλεφωνία. Τους έστειλα και 2ο email.


Πάρε i-phone

Edit: [ Λάθος, αυτό είναι από άλλο θέμα  :Laughing: 

Βάλε ΟΤΕ  :Razz:  ]

----------


## psyxakias

> ναι οντως,
> psyxakias στο helpdesk το εστειλες;
> 
> στελνω τωρα γιατι γραμμη δεν μπορώ να πιασω


Δε μπήκα καν στο κόπο να χρεωθώ από κινητό. Σε αυτό το έστειλα: helpdesk@netone.gr

----------


## mephisto

> ΟΚ, υπάρχει κάποια γενικευμένη βλάβη... πως σχετίζεται με το ότι λήγει ο λογαριασμός σου και το μήνυμα που σου στείλανε;


Εννοω οτι ειναι αστειο να μου στελνουν μηνυμα να πληρωσω ποσο μαλλον αφου δεν εχει τελειωσει η μερα αλλα και ταυτοχρονα να υπαρχει βλαβη στο τηλεφωνο...Ειναι σαν να σου λεει η netone μοιρα φυγε...

----------


## prodromosfan

στο my.netone.gr
μπορειτε να μπειτε στο control panel τηλεφωνιας;

μου πεταει κατι ακυρα  αλλα τωρα μπηκε

----------


## harris

> στο my.netone.gr
> μπορειτε να μπειτε στο control panel τηλεφωνιας;
> 
> μου πεταει κατι ακυρα  αλλα τωρα μπηκε


Ναι, κανονικά  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Είχαμε καμιά εξέλιξη ή πληροφόρηση για το θέμα; Στο e-mail που έστειλα, πριν μισή ώρα, δε μου απαντησαν ακόμα και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει.

Μόλις με πήρε και συγγενής στο κινητό για να μάθει τι συμβαίνει και "έχουμε εξαφανιστεί" αφού και οι 2 γραμμές δείχνουν νεκρές και οι εξερχόμενες γίνονται από το κινητό.  :Evil:

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! εδώ Κυψέλη τα τηλέφωνα οκ από το πρωί! όμως στο θέμα της Seabone και πάλι από τις 4 παρα άρχισε να παίρνει τον ανηφορο! για να δουμε που θα φτάσει και σήμερα! 

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Είχαμε καμιά εξέλιξη ή πληροφόρηση για το θέμα; Στο e-mail που έστειλα, πριν μισή ώρα, δε μου απαντησαν ακόμα και το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει.





όχι τιποτα ακομα :Sad:

----------


## mephisto

και εδω Χαλανδρι ακομα down...

----------


## psyxakias

Παρεπιμπτόντως, σχετικά με το latency που ξεκίνησε να ανεβαίνει, είχα παρατηρήσει ότι μετά την μετάβαση σε NetOne δε μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω το ping plotter, διότι εμφάνιζε διαρκώς packet loss. Αυτό φαίνεται να οφείλεται σε κάποιο throttling στα ICMPs (από την NetOne ή το router), το οποίο ξεπερνάω βάζοντας ένα 200 ms delay (αντί του default 40) στα requests:Edit *>* Options *>* Default Settings *>* Engine *>* Packet send delay (in ms): *200*

Τώρα λειτουργεί άψογα το ping plotter. Για πολλούς προορισμούς, θα πρέπει να αυξήσετε και το trace interval ή/και τα maximum concurrent threads.   :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 74 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Καμία εξέλιξη στο πρόβλημα τηλεφωνίας, ακόμα χωρίς τηλέφωνο (εδώ και 3+ ώρες).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κάλεσα το 13860 και έλαβα την ακόλουθη απάντηση: "υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα στην τηλεφωνία όλων των συνδρομητών, δε γνωρίζουμε πότε θα αποκατασταθεί, ελπίζουμε έως το βράδυ".

----------


## Nikiforos

εμένα πάντως μια χαρά και οι 2 γραμμές και παίρνω και με παίρνουν, μάλιστα μίλησα στο τηλ και αρκετές φορές! να ενημερωσω επίσης πως τα pings με εξωτερικό και η seabone μέχρι στιγμής είναι στα κανονικά επίπεδα! αν και το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημέρι φαίνεται να ήταν λίγο πάνω απο 50ms!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## psyxakias

> εμένα πάντως μια χαρά και οι 2 γραμμές και παίρνω και με παίρνουν, μάλιστα μίλησα στο τηλ και αρκετές φορές! να ενημερωσω επίσης πως τα pings με εξωτερικό και η seabone μέχρι στιγμής είναι στα κανονικά επίπεδα! αν και το πρωί μέχρι το μεσημέρι φαίνεται να ήταν λίγο πάνω απο 50ms!


Ναι και εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι σε όλους, όπως μου είπαν στο τηλ. Όσον αφορά τα pings, για την ώρα είναι καλά. Θα δούμε μετά τις 21:00  :Wink:

----------


## mephisto

nikiforos μηπως θες να το ρισκαρεις να κανεις ενα restart στο router να δουμε εαν θα κανει register το voip?

----------


## Sovjohn

Με βάση τη φύση του προβλήματος (και του ότι εγώ π.χ. σπίτι μου έχω κανονικά τηλέφωνο κτλ), συμπεραίνω πρόβλημα στο VOIP softswitch της netone.

Αυτό απ' ότι θυμάμαι έχει κομμάτια/servers/κάτι, με αποτέλεσμα παλιότερα να είχα π.χ. πρόβλημα εγώ στο σπίτι και άλλος (είτε στο ίδιο Α/Κ είτε σε άλλο) να μην είχε...πρέπει να παίζει ρόλο σε ποιον υπό-server / υπο-κομμάτι πέφτει ο καθένας...

Φταίει το avatar με το αλουμινόχαρτο!  :Razz:  (Μη λέω ονόματα και πέσει και το ρεύμα... :Razz: )

----------


## psyxakias

Ευτυχώς δουλεύει το internet OK... για την ώρα, διότι μετά από τέτοια δήλωση από χρήστη με τέτοιο avatar, όλα παίζονται  :Laughing:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ευτυχώς δουλεύει το internet OK... για την ώρα, διότι μετά από τέτοια δήλωση από χρήστη με τέτοιο avatar, όλα παίζονται


------>Seabone declares filing of Chapter 11 to prevent bankruptcy, and ceases operations worldwide

Ή κάτι τέτοιο (φτου φτου φτου σκόρδα...)  :Razz:

----------


## Banditgr

Αυτή την ώρα και εδώ μια χαρά το τηλέφωνο και το internet (αν και με ενημέρωσαν γνωστοί ότι το πρωί όντως υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία).

----------


## Nikiforos

Μπα δεν κάνω restart μιλάνε όλοι στα τηλέφωνα εδώ! τα αδέρφια μου εννοώ! δείτε εδω αν δεν το είδατε ήδη! 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=268998&page=5

----------


## mephisto

Το τηλέφωνο είναι ακόμα off.το περίεργο είναι ότι συνδρομητής νετονε στην γειτονιά μου έχει κανονικά τηλ...είπα να δω κανένα video στο YouTube αλλά μάταια....όλα πανε κατα διαολου.

----------


## cochr

Κανένα νέο παιδιά? Πριν απο λίγο κατάλαβα το πρόβλημα στην τηλεφωνία αν και βλέπω πως έχει ξεκινήσει νωρίς...

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε παιδιά τι έπαθε η seabone? γιατί βαρεσε κόκκινα!!??? δειτε :
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1

----------


## SfH

> Ρε παιδιά τι έπαθε η seabone? γιατί βαρεσε κόκκινα!!??? δειτε :
> http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1


Πιθανότατα rerouting/θέμα της seabone με το δίκτυο του node, εφόσον φαίνεται μόνο στον ένα node.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παντως από θέμα pings στους ξένους game servers είναι στα επίπεδα που είχα πριν τα προβλήματα που έχω ήδη αναφέρει!  :Smile:   :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## prodromosfan

> dslam σε αγ. αρτεμιο έχει πρόβλημα, 
> dslam παγκρατιου δεν εχει προβλημα.


*W-T-F?*
χάλασε και του παγκρατιου ενω το μεσημερι την ωρα που του αγ. αρτεμιου ειχε προβλημα, 
του παγκρατιου ηταν οκ.

----------


## cochr

Καμία ανακοίνωση υπαρχεί?????

----------


## PALA

εδω και λιγη ωρα υπαρχει προβλημα και στο Ψυχικο :Thumb down:

----------


## cochr

Παιδιά εδώ (Καλλιθέα) πρέπει να είμαστε οκ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## psyxakias

Η πιο πρόσφατη ενημέρωση είναι αυτή εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...27#post3934827




> Αγαπητοί συνδρομητές,
> 
> Εκτάκτως θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι το πρόβλημα που παρατηρείται τις απογευματινές ώρες, σήμερα 24/01/2011, οφείλεται σε δυσλειτουργία μέρους του κεντρικού εξοπλισμού διαχείρισης VOIP τηλεφωνίας της εταιρείας.
> 
> Από όταν διαπιστώθηκε το πρόβλημα, μηχανικοί της εταιρείας εργάζονται για την αποκατάστασή του. Ωστόσο, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν διαθέτουμε συγκεκριμένη εκτιμώμενη ώρα επίλυσης, αν και η εκτίμησή που έχουμε προμηνύει επίλυση σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα από τώρα.
> 
> Λυπούμαστε για την όποια αναστάτωση έχει προκληθεί από την εν λόγω δυσλειτουργία.
> 
> Με εκτίμηση,
> ...

----------


## mephisto

> εδω και λιγη ωρα υπαρχει προβλημα και στο Ψυχικο




Άρα λοιπόν τα κατεβασνε όλα κάτω και ξανά από την αρχή......

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ ακόμα δε λειτουργεί η τηλεφωνία, ούτε εισερχόμενες ούτε εξερχόμενες. Υποθέτω πως προσπαθούν να το φτιάξουν και για αυτό μπορεί να παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα και σε άλλους που δεν είχαν το μεσημέρι.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Μόλις φτιάχτηκε εδώ, εισερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες ΟΚ, μετά από 6 ώρες και εύχομαι (εγώ, όχι το avatar) να μη ξαναχαλάσει.  :Very Happy:

----------


## prodromosfan

μολις φτιαχτηκε και εδω

----------


## cochr

Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## mephisto

Και εδώ οκ,κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...τώρα μήπως μπορούνε να κανουνε και κάτι για τα μπουκωματα σε ώρες αιχμής?

----------


## PALA

ολα οκ και εδω

----------


## prodromosfan

> Ναι και εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι σε όλους, όπως μου είπαν στο τηλ. Όσον αφορά τα pings, για την ώρα είναι καλά. Θα δούμε μετά τις 21:00


 
Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 21:42:43Free Fr   0,86Mirrorservice   0,18Apple   1,05Nvidia   1,11Microsoft   0,75LeaseWeb   0,71ServerBoost   0,14ThinkBroadband   0,18Cachefly   0,47Ovh   0,53UoCrete   1,39Forthnet   1,00Otenet   1,42RootBSD   0,13



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,71 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,20 MB/s  10 Mbps


*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 177.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 21:30:32 - script ver 1.1 i download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.53* * resolve in 16.9292 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,47 seconds - Upload speed:  330.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  22.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  22.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vivodi  21.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  46.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,38OTE  21.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  20 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  21.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  155.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,32Orange Business Hellas  146.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,32Verizon Hellas  146.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,31Cyta Hellas  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  669.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  85 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35AMS-IX  90.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35LINX  81.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  92 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RIPN@MSK-IX  121 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34ESPANIX  118 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  86.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  105.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34Akamai  41.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  80 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Google CDN  39.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  154.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,28AT&T US  170 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,28Global Crossing US  173 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,25Level 3 US  195 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,16Telia US  177 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,25Qwest US  182.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,21Tata Communications US  200.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,18Verizon US  163.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,29Savvis US  194.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,18America Online Transit Data Network US  196.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,18Cogent Communications US  205.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,11Hurricane Electric US  236.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,04AboveNet US  233.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,06XO Communications US  234.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,07Sprint Nextel US  172.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Allstream US  184.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,23TW Telecom US  214.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  91.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cogent Germany  82.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Telia Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Level 3 Germany  136.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,29Tata Communications Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Savvis Germany  69.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,37Cable&Wireless Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  135.75 ms  0 %  220 ms  D  UP  2,40NTT Communications UK  109.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34America Online Transit Data Network UK  96.25 ms  0 %  19 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet UK  89.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36GEANT UK  103.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35British Telecom UK  85.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  111.25 ms  0 %  -8 ms  C  UP  4,35Tinet Netherlands  100.5 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,34AboveNet Netherlands  91.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Wanadoo Netherlands  99 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  96.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36Opentransit France  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Sprint Nextel France  82.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  53.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  50.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Telstra Australia  365 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,46Optus Australia  384 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  DOWN  3,37NTT Communicatons Japan  374.5 ms  0 %  18 ms  F  UP  3,26AboveNet Japan  362 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,52Verizon Chech  101 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  368.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,45PCCW Hong Kong  298.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,77Pacnet Signapore  398.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,31Isnet South Africa  326.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,66Maxnet New Zealand  365.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,46Bell Canada  165.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  117.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33The Planet US  213.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,15Softlayer US  205 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,17Dreamhost US  234.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  176.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,24Serverloft Germany  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  96.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  85.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11039.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  71.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Fastweb Italy  59.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  71.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  92 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  103.5 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,37247CS Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  85 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  DOWN  4,37G-Portal Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  96.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  104 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  137.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,32GS-NET Netherlands  143.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,33Clanhost Netherlands  90 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  125.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  99.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,36EA US  197.75 ms  0 %  9 ms  D  UP  4,12Valve US  242.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,00Gameservers US  159.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,29Bigpoint Germany  82.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2197.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *13906.25 ms*  8  12  40  23  10  9Greek servers  669.25  60,84 msInternational servers  11039.75  157,71 msGameservers  2197.25  115,64 ms



*Total ping time is* *13906.25 ms* *135,01 ms**Packet loss 1,03 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 21:30:32-Total ping time in ms is 13906.25Δευτέρα 24-01-2011 and time 08:55:10-Total ping time in ms is 13303.25Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 21:21:27-Total ping time in ms is 26309Τρίτη 18-01-2011 and time 15:43:37-Total ping time in ms is 13863.25Σάββατο 15-01-2011 and time 09:57:57-Total ping time in ms is 13432Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 15:51:06-Total ping time in ms is 12631Πέμπτη 13-01-2011 and time 08:49:08-Total ping time in ms is 13459.25Τετάρτη 12-01-2011 and time 08:46:45-Total ping time in ms is 13325.75Δευτέρα 10-01-2011 and time 11:05:37-Total ping time in ms is 13579Πέμπτη 30-12-2010 and time 21:34:56-Total ping time in ms is 13554





καμια σχεση με χτες και ειναι περιεργο :Thinking:

----------


## Nikiforos

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1
έπαιζα το αγαπημένο μου online game και είχα pings 83-115ms!!! πραγματικά τέλεια σε σχεση με άλλες φορές! χτες αυτές τις ώρες είχα 240-400+ms!!! 
σα να ξεμπούκωσε ή φταίει ότι χτες ηταν Κυριακή?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Παιδιά εδώ (Καλλιθέα) πρέπει να είμαστε οκ.


Ολα ΟΚ εδώ.

----------


## prodromosfan

μαλλον οτι χτες ηταν κυριακη 
αν υπολογισουμε οτι σκ, ξεσκιζεται με αποκορυφωμα τη χτεσινη κυριακη

----------


## psyxakias

Η κατάσταση χθες και σήμερα, δείχνει σαφώς καλύτερη από την Κυριακή αλλά η ταχύτητα με εξωτερικό παραμένει μέτρια (1-2 Mbps) τις απογευματινές προς βραδυνές (19:00-24:00) σε σχέση με τα 3-6 Mbps τις υπόλοιπες ώρες. Βέβαια έχω και σχεδόν το μισό συγχρονισμό (11 Mbps) σε σχέση με ΟΤΕ/Forthnet (18+ Mbps), λόγω α) ασυμβατότητας router/dslam chipset (-3 Mbps), γ) 12 dB SNR (-4 Mbps) διότι δε δίνουν τεχνική υποστήριξη με λιγότερο από 12 dB.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Άμα συνεχίσει έτσι, χωρίς τα χάλια internet της Κυριακής και τα προβλήματα της τηλεφωνίας την Δευτέρα, πιστεύω πως θα το ανεχτώ για κανά 3μηνο ακόμα.

*Speedtest 26/01/2011 20:34*

*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201101250001 by Someonefromhell, v0.54  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.16 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *137.811 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *7.28 Mbps or 0.91 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Wind  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Vivodi  25.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  26.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Hellas Online  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  26.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Forthnet  27.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A OTE  27.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vodafone  131.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  139.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  158.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *662.50 msec*    *Group average*  *55.21 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  41.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Google CDN  46.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Seabone Italy  61.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  71.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cogent Germany  72.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Serverloft Germany  75.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  78.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cachefly  81.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  81.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  83.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  84.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Tinet UK  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  86.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  87.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C OVH  90.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C PANAP  90.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  92.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  92.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  94.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  95.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Savvis Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  100.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  102.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Verizon Chech  102.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C ESPANIX  104.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C AMS-IX  106.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C NL-IX  109.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  113.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  113.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GEANT UK  118.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  121.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C NTT Communications UK  121.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Rackspace US  158.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Yahoo US  168.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  171.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  172.00 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  D Bell Canada  176.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Cogent Communications US  180.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Savvis US  187.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Allstream US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  188.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D AT&T US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Qwest US  191.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D The Planet US  194.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  204.75 msec  0.00%  +24.75 msec  E Softlayer US  208.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Level 3 US  209.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  211.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  216.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  227.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  232.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  233.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Dreamhost US  235.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  236.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E Isnet South Africa  280.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  306.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  354.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  354.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  362.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  378.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  380.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  397.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  426.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11321.25 msec*    *Group average*  *159.45 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  72.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C 247CS Germany  82.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGI Italy  83.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  85.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  90.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  91.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  93.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  94.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Multiplay UK  98.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  101.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  112.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  115.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C RDSNET Romania  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Gameservers US  163.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  208.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Valve US  249.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E *Group sum*  *2210.75 msec*    *Group average*  *110.54 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## Balk

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά πάντως.  Download rate της τάξης των 50-80 ΚΒ/s εδώ και δύο ώρες περίπου :-(  Φυσικά και η πλοήγηση στο διαδίκτυο πάει πακέτο με τα παραπάνω...

Το απόγευμα που μπήκα για λίγο η γραμμή ήταν κορυφαία και τώρα ...δε μπορώ να τη χαρακτηρίσω καν.

Εσείς παρατηρείτε τα ίδια;

Balk

----------


## Banditgr

Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι και εγώ στα 200-300 kb/sec με 5 αρχεία αν και το speedtest με βγάζει στα 1.36 MB/sec  :Crazy: 

Τα pings είναι μια χαρά. Το download rate έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## harris

Βαριέμαι οικτρά να δοκιμάσω κατέβασμα, αλλά πάντως το σερφάρισμα πάει μια χαρά σε μένα σήμερα χωρίς καμία διακύμανση, και youtube πάει σφαίρα ως συνήθως  :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Τώρα είναι μια χαρά και εμένα (3+ Mbps με εξωτερικό), το slowdown ήταν έως τις 22:30-23:00 όπως φαίνεται και στο smokeping graph.

----------


## Banditgr

Άλλο ένα Σάββατο, pings μαύρα χάλια, download rate καλό (τώρα πως γίνεται αυτό  :Crazy: )


*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201101250001 by Someonefromhell, v0.54  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 8 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  152.423 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  8 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *165.244 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *14.23 Mbps or 1.78 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vivodi  9.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Netone  9.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  A Hellas Online  9.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  10.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A OTE  10.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Wind  10.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  11.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  164.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  168.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Verizon Hellas  179.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *655.75 msec*    *Group average*  *54.65 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  66.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Seabone Italy  86.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  94.00 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  99.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  102.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Cogent Germany  102.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  102.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Cachefly  103.00 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Level 3 Germany  104.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C LINX  106.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  106.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C MIX  108.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Telia Germany  108.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  110.00 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  C PANAP  110.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C DE-CIX  111.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C OVH  111.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Serverloft Germany  113.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  115.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  115.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  116.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C NL-IX  119.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C ESPANIX  120.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Opentransit France  121.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  C PCCW Germany  122.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C British Telecom UK  122.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  C Tinet UK  129.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Akamai  133.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D GEANT Netherlands  134.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D AMS-IX  134.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  139.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Tinet Netherlands  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Deutche Telecom Germany  141.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Verizon Chech  147.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network UK  148.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D NTT Communications UK  153.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D GEANT UK  157.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  159.33 msec  25.00%   -1.33 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  172.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Yahoo US  197.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Verizon US  198.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  D Bell Canada  203.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Rackspace US  203.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E AT&T US  208.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Allstream US  211.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  E Global Crossing US  212.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Cogent Communications US  212.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  E Telia US  213.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E Sprint Nextel US  215.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  223.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E Savvis US  224.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  E Qwest US  234.75 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  E The Planet US  235.50 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  E Level 3 US  247.25 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  E Softlayer US  256.25 msec  0.00%   -6.00 msec  F Tata Communications US  267.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F XO Communications US  286.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F TW Telecom US  287.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  290.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F AboveNet US  299.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Dreamhost US  305.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  340.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  350.25 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  396.50 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  400.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  410.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F Telstra Australia  415.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Optus Australia  429.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  440.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F ChinaNet China  440.75 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *13635.33 msec*    *Group average*  *192.05 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Multiplay UK  105.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  110.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  111.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  115.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  116.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  116.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  117.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C NGI Italy  117.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  C LB-Server Germany  117.25 msec  0.00%  +6.50 msec  C K-Play Germany  117.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C GC-Server Germany  119.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  119.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  120.75 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  122.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  123.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Jolt UK  124.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  153.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Gameservers US  195.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D EA US  242.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E Valve US  265.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2729.00 msec*    *Group average*  *136.45 msec*  *0.00%*   *D*

----------


## psyxakias

Η υπόλοιπη εβδομάδα είχε κυλίσει πολύ καλύτερα από την προηγούμενη, ώστε προσωπικά να μην έχω ιδιαίτερο παράπονο, μέχρι χθες το απόγευμα που χειροτέρεψε κάπως η κατάσταση. Αν κρίνω πάντως από τα latency γραφήματα, σήμερα (Κυριακή) το απόγευμα μάλλον θα έχουμε δράματα πάλι. Για να δούμε..

----------


## Nikiforos

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1

τραμπάλες βλέπω! να δουμε προς το βραδάκι τι θα κάνει!  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

Μέχρι τώρα πάντως οι ταχύτητες με εξωτερικό είναι σχετικά καλές (1-5 Mbps), ενώ υπάρχει μικρή αύξηση latency (+20-30 ms). Σε καμιά ωρίτσα (18:00-22:00) θα έχουμε το πανηγύρι, σύμφωνα με προηγούμενο ιστορικό.  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Τα pings έχουν ανέβει +70 ms, ενώ την περασμένη Κυριακή ήταν +180 ms τέτοια ώρα, και η ταχύτητα με εξωτερικό παραμένει παίζει στα 2-3 Mbps. Μέτρια η κατάσταση της ταχύτητας αλλά όχι ιδιαίτερα κακή, αν και οι χρόνοι απόκρισης είναι τσιμπημένοι (πχ 230-240 ms με adslgr).. Θετική η εξέλιξη ως τώρα σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σε youtube videos σας πηγαίνει καλά; Εμένα όχι ιδιαίτερα, ακόμα και σε cached videos.  :Thinking:

----------


## Nikiforos

Τίποτα δεν παει καλά! βέβαια δεν είναι σαν την προηγούμενη Κυριακή, αλλά δεν μπορεί να φτιαχτει αυτο το πρόβλημα κάπως? ελεος δλδ! σπαστικό λέμε!

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...n::down::down:

----------


## psyxakias

Πλέον η μόνη εταιρεία που δεν έχει αυτά τα "μπουκώματα" είναι ο ΟΤΕ. Ακόμα και η Wind, που μέχρι προσφάτως πήγαινε καλά, τώρα έχει "θεματάκια" καθημερινά που λογικά σύντομα θα γίνουν πιο έντονα. Όταν λήξει το 12μηνο θα το μελετήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παντώς αν δείτε τα γραφήματα αλλα και επειδή έπαιζα τώρα απο τις 19:30 μετα τις 23 έφτιαξε! δλδ είχα ping 200 κάτι ms αρχικά και τώρα 78-80!!!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## cmaniac

> η Wind, που μέχρι προσφάτως πήγαινε καλά, τώρα έχει "θεματάκια" καθημερινά που λογικά σύντομα θα γίνουν πιο έντονα.


Αυτοι ειχαν ενα προβληματικο link εδω και 4-5 μερες, το οποιο φτιαχτηκε σημερα απ οτι φαινεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1

μπουκώματα βλέπω και σήμερα! όχι σαν χτες αλλά σε σχέση με άλλες καθημερινες μια από τα ίδια!

----------


## mephisto

εχετε τιποτα disconnect τις τελευταιες ωρες?

----------


## prodromosfan

όχι κανένα.

----------


## mephisto

εγω που σπανια ειχα ,απο το μεσημερι εχω τρια περιεργο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εγώ κανένα 2 μερες τώρα! επιτέλους! φτου μη το ματιάξω!!!!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## mephisto

*Δραμα...*


Greek servers
Hellas Online, 26.75 ms
Wind, 28.5 ms
On Telecoms, 26.75 ms
Vivodi, 26.75 ms
Forthnet, 30.5 ms
OTE, 24.25 ms
Netone, 25.25 ms
NTUA@GRNET, 25 ms
Vodafone, 141.75 ms
Orange Business Hellas, 138.25 ms
Verizon Hellas, 143.75 ms
Cyta Hellas, 25.75 ms
International servers
DE-CIX, 84.25 ms
AMS-IX, 98.5 ms
LINX, 87.75 ms
NL-IX, 101.75 ms
RIPN@MSK-IX, 133.75 ms
ESPANIX, 120.5 ms
MIX, 63 ms
PANAP, 114.25 ms
Akamai, 38.75 ms
Cachefly, 83.25 ms
Google CDN, 43.5 ms
Yahoo US, 164 ms
AT&T US, 177.75 ms
Global Crossing US, 183.25 ms
Level 3 US, 207.75 ms
Telia US, 159.5 ms
Qwest US, 183.75 ms
Tata Communications US, 210.75 ms
Verizon US, 164.75 ms
Savvis US, 182.25 ms
America Online Transit Data Network US, 205 ms
Cogent Communications US, 162.25 ms
Hurricane Electric US, 231 ms
AboveNet US, 244 ms
XO Communications US, 229 ms
Sprint Nextel US, 170 ms
Allstream US, 179.75 ms
TW Telecom US, 214.75 ms
Deutche Telecom Germany, 108.5 ms
Global Crossing Germany, 93 ms
Cogent Germany, 82.25 ms
Telia Germany, 80.25 ms
Level 3 Germany, 115.25 ms
Tata Communications Germany, 95.25 ms
Savvis Germany, 93.75 ms
Cable&Wireless Germany, 79.5 ms
PCCW Germany, 313.75 ms
NTT Communications UK, 110 ms
America Online Transit Data Network UK, 103.75 ms
Tinet UK, 64 ms
GEANT UK, 103.25 ms
British Telecom UK, 98.5 ms
Hurricane Electric UK, 93.5 ms
Tinet Netherlands, 92.25 ms
AboveNet Netherlands, 60 ms
Wanadoo Netherlands, 97 ms
GEANT Netherlands, 86.75 ms
Opentransit France, 85.75 ms
Sprint Nextel France, 0 ms
Seabone Italy, 57.25 ms
Infostrada Italy, 60.5 ms
Telstra Australia, 93.5 ms
Optus Australia, 0 ms
NTT Communicatons Japan, 0 ms
AboveNet Japan, 354 ms
Verizon Chech, 100.75 ms
ChinaNet China, 406.25 ms
PCCW Hong Kong, 310 ms
Pacnet Signapore, 405.25 ms
Isnet South Africa, 293.25 ms
Maxnet New Zealand, 366.25 ms
Bell Canada, 170 ms
Leaseweb Netherlands, 148.25 ms
The Planet US, 190 ms
Softlayer US, 193.75 ms
Dreamhost US, 259.25 ms
Rackspace US, 181.5 ms
Serverloft Germany, 73.25 ms
Host-Europe Germany, 86.75 ms
Hetzner Germany, 101.5 ms
OVH, 94 ms
Game servers
NGI Italy, 87.25 ms
Fastweb Italy, 81 ms
NGZ-Server Germany, 99.5 ms
K-Play Germany, 88.5 ms
GC-Server Germany, 101 ms
247CS Germany, 86.25 ms
Esport-Servers Germany, 95.75 ms
LB-Server Germany, 135.75 ms
G-Portal Germany, 94 ms
Jolt UK, 108.5 ms
Multiplay UK, 101 ms
ServerFFS Netherlands, 148.75 ms
GS-NET Netherlands, 116.25 ms
Clanhost Netherlands, 83.25 ms
RDSNET Romania, 118.25 ms
Dataplex Hungary, 117 ms
EA US, 216.5 ms
Valve US, 246.75 ms
Gameservers US, 174.25 ms
Bigpoint Germany, 122.5 ms
Detailed results
Greek servers 663.25 ms, μέσος όρος 60,30 ms average
International servers 10240.25 ms, μέσος όρος 146,29 ms average
Game servers 2422 ms, μέσος όρος 127,47 ms average
Total ping time in ms is 13325.5 , Average 129,37 ms , Packet loss 4,89 %

----------


## antonis556

> *Δραμα...*
> 
> 
> Greek servers
> Hellas Online, 26.75 ms
> Wind, 28.5 ms
> On Telecoms, 26.75 ms
> Vivodi, 26.75 ms
> Forthnet, 30.5 ms
> ...


Το download ναι , αλλα τα pings μια χαρα  :Wink:

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ είναι ΟΚ και το download με εξωτερικό (3-7 Mbps).


*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201101250001 by Someonefromhell, v0.54  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  162.294 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  102 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *139.114 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.90 Mbps or 1.11 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A OTE  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A On Telecoms  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  24.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  25.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  A Forthnet  38.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Orange Business Hellas  140.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  149.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Vodafone  158.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *678.00 msec*    *Group average*  *56.50 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Sprint Nextel France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  37.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  40.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  59.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  70.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Telia Germany  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Serverloft Germany  73.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  79.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Tinet UK  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C DE-CIX  80.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C MIX  80.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Cachefly  81.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  84.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  C LINX  85.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C OVH  88.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  88.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  89.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C PCCW Germany  91.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  92.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  92.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  94.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Hetzner Germany  96.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Verizon Chech  99.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Opentransit France  99.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C AMS-IX  101.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  106.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  107.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NL-IX  108.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C PANAP  110.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  110.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  118.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C ESPANIX  119.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Infostrada Italy  156.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Rackspace US  157.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Yahoo US  164.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  165.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Verizon US  165.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Telia US  172.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  174.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  176.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D AT&T US  177.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Allstream US  182.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Savvis US  185.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Qwest US  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D The Planet US  188.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  194.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D Softlayer US  205.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Level 3 US  206.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  209.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Tata Communications US  215.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  222.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  224.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E XO Communications US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  229.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  E Dreamhost US  238.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Isnet South Africa  276.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  300.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  348.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F AboveNet Japan  352.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  374.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Optus Australia  376.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  395.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  420.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  486.50 msec  0.00%  +25.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *11169.33 msec*    *Group average*  *159.56 msec*  *0.36%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  67.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  81.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C 247CS Germany  81.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C GC-Server Germany  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C K-Play Germany  88.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  88.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C G-Portal Germany  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  91.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Multiplay UK  97.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  106.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  111.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  114.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  115.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  121.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LB-Server Germany  127.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D GS-NET Netherlands  129.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D NGZ-Server Germany  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Gameservers US  163.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D EA US  192.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Valve US  248.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *2342.25 msec*    *Group average*  *117.11 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## prodromosfan

Off Topic


		όχι οχι οχι, 
[action=prodromosfan]λεει οτι ειναι χάλια η συνδεση του psyxakias
και οτι ειναι τελειως απογοητευμένος απο τη συνδεση ιντερνετ.[/action]

κάτσε μη ξαναπέσει τίποτα με το avatar σου

----------


## psyxakias

Off Topic


		Είπα και ελάλησα: "Η τηλεφωνία και το Internet της NetOne είναι ΑΨΟΓΑ και τους *εύχομαι* πάντα τέτοια! Γιατί να το κρύψομεν άλλωστε;"


*Spoiler:*




			Τώρα να δεις τι θα γίνει.  :Crazy: 




ΥΓ. Επίσης *ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ* στον prodromosfan σε όποιο πάροχο και όποια χώρα και αν πάει, να λαμβάνει *ΑΨΟΓΕΣ* υπηρεσίες.  :One thumb up:

----------


## prodromosfan

Off Topic


		να σαι καλά.  :Wall: 
αντε να αποικησουμε την σελήνη, μονο αυτο με σωζει.  :Razz:

----------


## Banditgr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είπα και ελάλησα: "Η τηλεφωνία και το Internet της NetOne είναι ΑΨΟΓΑ και τους *εύχομαι* πάντα τέτοια! Γιατί να το κρύψομεν άλλωστε;"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


 :Evil:  :Shocked:  :Vava:  :Scared:  :Closed topic:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Είπα και ελάλησα: "Η τηλεφωνία και το Internet της NetOne είναι ΑΨΟΓΑ και τους *εύχομαι* πάντα τέτοια! Γιατί να το κρύψομεν άλλωστε;"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...




*He who must not be named has spoken:*

SUCCUMB TO MY WILLPOWER, PUNY MORTALS!




> Originally posted by Net One πολύ σύντομα από σήμερα:
> *
> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*
> 
> Η Net One ΑΕ θα ήθελε να ανακοινώσει στους συνδρομητές της τα παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> Διακόπτουμε τις εμπορικές εργασίες μας, και σας στέλνουμε όλους στην ευχή του Βραχμαπούτρα. Δεν θέλαμε να το κάνουμε αυτό, αλλά μυστηριωδώς, από την 1/2/2011 τις πρώτες βραδινές ώρες, συνέβησαν όλα τα παρακάτω:
> 
> ...


 :Whistle: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

 :ROFL:

----------


## Banditgr

Γιάννη ψέματα λες. Πως το κατάλαβα ? Το 6 είναι αδύνατο/άτοπο  :Razz:   :Crazy:

----------


## psyxakias

@Sovjohn:  :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:   :Respekt:   :Worthy:

----------


## prodromosfan

> 6. Η forthnet σταμάτησε να χρεώνει στο GR-IX για peering.


χαχαχαχαχχαχαχα
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Σχετική ασταθεια σημερα,αλλά αναμεσα σε αρκετα υψηλες ταχυτητες  :Razz: .

----------


## Nikiforos

χτες το απόγευμα μετά τις 18 μάλλον οι διασυνδέσεις για το εξωτερικό είχαν γραφήματα σαν τσουνάμι!!! μάλιστα τα παιχνίδια ήταν φοβερά όσοι έπαιξαν! πραγματικά διανυχτιζόμουνα αλλού! κάτι σαν το star trek δλδ!!!  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Να πω πάντως, πως στα γραφήματα τα γνωστά βλέπω πως έχει seabone 1,2 και 3 στις Ontelecoms και forthnet και στις 2 είναι τις απογευματινές ώρες χάλια τα pings στα επιπεδα της Netone, ενώ στην ON είναι χειρότερα! στην 4net στην seabone 1 είναι πολύ πολύ καλύτερα από netone αλλά στο seabone 2 Και 3 ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα! μάλλον η seabone έχει το πρόβλημα τελικά! όπως και να έχει κάτι πρέπει να γίνει! δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή! ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## dracula

Επανέρχομαι (όχι από βίτσιο) αλλά για να καταγραφεί. Είναι πλέον γεγονός ότι, κάπως, σταμάτησαν οι αποσυνδέσεις. Είχα δει τα πάντα, είχαν έρθει τα παιδιά από την ΤΥ αλλά για ένα χρόνο τα Loss of Signal με είχαν τσακίσει (πάνω από 10 την ημέρα). Τώρα έχω αυτό:

Uptime:	21 days, 2:01:42

χωρίς κανένα ενδιάμεσο disconnect. Επισημαίνω πώς δεν άλλαξα τίποτα (καλώδια, πρίζες, πολύπριζα). 

Ποιος ξέρει άραγε τι σημβαίνει; Για επιστημονικούς λόγους (aka περιέργεια) θα κάνω ένα reboot για να δω αφ' ενός που θα κλειδώσει και αφ' ετέρου τι θα προκύψει.

----------


## Valder

Εγώ δεν ξέρω πάντως αν κοιτάζουν το δίκτυο τα παιδιά, αλλά τα emails τους δεν τα κοιτάζουν. Προσπαθώ εδώ και μέρες να συστήσω πελάτη και κάνουν σα να μη λαμβάνουν την αίτηση σύστασης.

Δεν θέλουν νεους πελάτες;; :Thinking:

----------


## villager

> Να πω πάντως, πως στα γραφήματα τα γνωστά βλέπω πως έχει seabone 1,2 και 3 στις Ontelecoms και forthnet και στις 2 είναι τις απογευματινές ώρες χάλια τα pings στα επιπεδα της Netone, ενώ στην ON είναι χειρότερα! στην 4net στην seabone 1 είναι πολύ πολύ καλύτερα από netone αλλά στο seabone 2 Και 3 ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερα! μάλλον η seabone έχει το πρόβλημα τελικά! όπως και να έχει κάτι πρέπει να γίνει! δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή! ΕΛΕΟΣ!


Αυτό που το βλέπεις;

----------


## psyxakias

Ερώτηση: Το ADSLGR μετακόμισε στην Ασία;
Απάντηση: Όχι, απλά αλλη μια Κυριακή με 300+ ms (σχεδόν 400) latency στην NetOne. Συνήθισαν τα βουνά στα χιόνια στο σύρσιμο...  :onetooth:   :onetooth: 

*Traceroute προς ADSLgr (375 ms)*

*Spoiler:*




			Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    78 ms    99 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2    22 ms    23 ms    22 ms  77.83.12.253
  3    21 ms    22 ms    22 ms  dc-rt01-Ge01-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.16]
  4    22 ms    22 ms    21 ms  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.26]
  5   203 ms   206 ms   197 ms  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.101]
  6   249 ms   256 ms   249 ms  ge3-0.franco32.fra.seabone.net [89.221.34.53]
  7   231 ms   235 ms   239 ms  te0-7-0-0.mpd21.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.15.45]
  8   248 ms   250 ms   250 ms  te0-0-0-2.mpd21.ams03.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.48.137]
  9   280 ms   281 ms   276 ms  te0-0-0-2.ccr21.lpl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.37.70]
 10   342 ms   361 ms   362 ms  te0-2-0-4.ccr21.ymq02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.0.70]
 11   371 ms   359 ms   350 ms  te0-1-0-6.mpd22.yyz02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.42.233]
 12   381 ms   373 ms   366 ms  te4-3.ccr01.buf02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.27.66]
 13   362 ms   364 ms   375 ms  te4-2.ccr01.cle04.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.27.86]
 14   400 ms   401 ms   401 ms  te4-4.ccr01.cmh02.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.28.170]
 15   369 ms   364 ms   367 ms  38.104.22.42
 16   346 ms   348 ms   355 ms  ten3-1.core-1.xlhost.com [206.222.25.138]
 17   384 ms   382 ms   383 ms  ba.19.de.static.xlhost.com [206.222.25.186]
 18   375 ms   376 ms   377 ms  amber.keennotion.gr [173.45.101.34]

Trace complete.
		



*Pings / speedtests (~8 Mbps Ελλάδα, ~1 Mbps με εξωτερικό)*

*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201102040023 by Someonefromhell, v0.55  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  179.361 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *297.667 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.82 Mbps or 1.10 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  21.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  22.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Wind  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  24.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Cyta Hellas  49.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  B Forthnet  226.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Vodafone  300.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Orange Business Hellas  318.50 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Verizon Hellas  329.50 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *1386.75 msec*    *Group average*  *115.56 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  204.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Google CDN  206.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Seabone Italy  225.50 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  E Cogent Germany  226.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  E Infostrada Italy  229.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E Level 3 Germany  233.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E DE-CIX  234.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Telia Germany  235.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E PANAP  241.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E MIX  243.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E LINX  243.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E British Telecom UK  244.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Global Crossing Germany  247.75 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  E Tinet UK  249.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E Serverloft Germany  250.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Cachefly  252.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric UK  255.25 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  F Sprint Nextel France  257.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F AMS-IX  261.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F AboveNet Netherlands  261.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F OVH  262.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Cable&Wireless Germany  265.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Verizon Chech  265.50 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F ESPANIX  266.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Savvis Germany  266.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Deutche Telecom Germany  266.25 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  F Hetzner Germany  266.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Leaseweb Netherlands  268.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Host-Europe Germany  268.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Tinet Netherlands  269.00 msec  0.00%   -6.25 msec  F GEANT UK  270.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Tata Communications Germany  270.50 msec  0.00%   -11.25 msec  F Wanadoo Netherlands  271.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F NL-IX  271.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network UK  274.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Germany  277.75 msec  0.00%  +14.75 msec  F RIPN@MSK-IX  284.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F GEANT Netherlands  286.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F NTT Communications UK  292.75 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  F Opentransit France  301.00 msec  0.00%   -5.75 msec  F Rackspace US  333.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Yahoo US  334.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Telia US  338.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F AT&T US  343.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Verizon US  347.50 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  F Global Crossing US  354.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Bell Canada  358.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  359.75 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F Allstream US  364.00 msec  0.00%  +6.00 msec  F Qwest US  366.25 msec  0.00%   -8.50 msec  F The Planet US  367.50 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F Cogent Communications US  369.75 msec  0.00%  +4.75 msec  F Level 3 US  374.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Savvis US  379.25 msec  0.00%  +6.25 msec  F Softlayer US  389.25 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  F Tata Communications US  392.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  F TW Telecom US  395.50 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  398.50 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  F XO Communications US  411.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Dreamhost US  415.00 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F AboveNet US  418.50 msec  0.00%   -15.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  424.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  453.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  478.25 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  510.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  515.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  527.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F Optus Australia  530.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  571.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  605.75 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  625.00 msec  0.00%   -43.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *23320.25 msec*    *Group average*  *328.45 msec*  *0.00%*   *F*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  240.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  E NGI Italy  254.25 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F LB-Server Germany  270.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F ServerFFS Netherlands  272.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  F Bigpoint Germany  273.75 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F GC-Server Germany  275.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F K-Play Germany  276.00 msec  0.00%   -6.75 msec  F 247CS Germany  277.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  F NGZ-Server Germany  279.50 msec  0.00%   -7.00 msec  F GS-NET Netherlands  279.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F G-Portal Germany  280.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Clanhost Netherlands  281.25 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F Esport-Servers Germany  284.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Multiplay UK  288.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Dataplex Hungary  298.50 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F Jolt UK  301.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F RDSNET Romania  324.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  F Gameservers US  350.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F EA US  397.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Valve US  447.50 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *5952.75 msec*    *Group average*  *297.64 msec*  *0.00%*   *F*

----------


## Nikiforos

Για άλλη μια φορά τα ίδια Παντελάκη μου τα ίδια Παντελή μου!!!! 
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1
εκει που έπαιζα με ping κάτω από 90ms ξαφνικά ξεπέρασα τα 200+!!!! και χτες πέτυχα και 2 Ελληνες με Connex και ειχαν στον ίδιο server ping 65-75ms!!!! τι να πω?!!!
πάντως στην Ontelecoms πάντα με seabone 1 είναι χειρότερα! δειτε http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...=On.OSeabone11
και δειτε την 4net! http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...hnet.FSeabone1
κουφά πράγματα? δλδ αυτή δεν έχει προβλημα???? τι γίνεται ρε γμτ!!! παλιοτερα δεν τα είχαμε αυτά μια χαρα ήταν συνέχεια! τώρα τελευταία γιατι ρε γμτ ???  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  αυτή την στιγμή είναι αδυνατο να παίξω online game χωρίς να φαω ban για το μεγάλο μου ping και ακόμα και οι σελίδες πανε με ρυθμους χελόνας! μη πω για youtube!

----------


## Banditgr

Επιβεβαιώνω τα παραπάνω. Το γνωστό δράμα της Κυριακής (και ενίοτε και του Σαββάτου).




> τώρα τελευταία γιατι ρε γμτ ???


Ε, νομίζω είναι φανερό το γιατί. Έχει χτυπήσει τα όρια του το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό, για να αναβαθμιστεί χρειάζεται λεφτά (και χρόνο) και μέχρι στιγμής η NetOne δεν έχει κάνει γνωστές τις προθέσεις της, συνολικά για το τι προτίθεται να κάνει με το LLU. Όσο αργεί να αποφασίσει, η κατάσταση δεν προσδοκώ να βελτιώνεται (45 και κάτι το Connex ε ? χμμ, τον τελευταίο καιρό το σκέπτομαι σοβαρά).

----------


## Nikiforos

Μήπως να αρχίσουμε να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνα να τους τα ψάλουμε λιγάκι??? ή τα κουβαδάκια μας σαν καλά παιδάκια και σε άλλες παραλίες???  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## psyxakias

@Nikiforos: η ομοιομορφία που παρατηρείς και σε on/forthnet μπορεί να οφείλεται σε δύο λόγους: α) πρόκειται για τις ώρες αιχμής Σ/Κ σε Ελλάδα (και Ιταλία?), β) αντιμετωπίζει *και* η seabone κάποιο πρόβλημα.

Αν δούμε πάντως προσεκτικά το traceroute μου, το bottleneck φαίνεται μεταξύ dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr και ms ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net που λογικά και τα δύο είναι Αθήνα, οπότε μάλλον πρόκειται για κορεσμό στο link της NetOne με Seabone.

----------


## SfH

> άντως στην Ontelecoms πάντα με seabone 1 είναι χειρότερα! δειτε http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...=On.OSeabone11
> και δειτε την 4net! http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...hnet.FSeabone1
> κουφά πράγματα? δλδ αυτή δεν έχει προβλημα???? τι γίνεται ρε γμτ!!!


Απλά έτυχε να πέσεις σε μικρό κύκλωμα της forthnet που έτυχε να μην είναι κορεσμένο αυτή τη στιγμή. Δες και τα υπόλοιπα  :Wink:

----------


## mephisto

> Μήπως να αρχίσουμε να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνα να τους τα ψάλουμε λιγάκι??? *ή τα κουβαδάκια μας σαν καλά παιδάκια και σε άλλες παραλίες?*??


εγω το εχω παρει αποφαση και επειδη μετακομιζω συντομα,με βλεπω για οτε...

----------


## Nikiforos

Χτες το απόγευμα όλες τις ώρες μέχρι το βράδυ ήταν τέλεια τα πράγματα! μακάρι να ήταν έτσι πάντα! στο server που παίζω συνέχεια στην Γερμανία είχα Ping μέχρι 65ms!!! με μέγιστο το 105!! το καλύτερο ping ever!!!! τι έγινε έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα? ή έτυχε χτες απλά?  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:  μπορείτε να δειτε και στα γνωστά γραφήματα!

τελικά και σήμερα όλα οκ!!! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Για ωρες κολλημενος στο 1,6 ΜΒ/δευτ   :One thumb up: .

----------


## harris

> Για ωρες κολλημενος στο 1,6 ΜΒ/δευτ  .


Τέτοια χάλια, ε;  :Thinking:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Τέτοια χάλια, ε;


Ναι,ασ'τα να πάνε.Ηθελα ~16 GB's  από εξωτερικο και κατεβηκαν σε ~3 ώρες  :Razz:  .


*Spoiler:*




			Ξύπνιος τέτοια ώρα?ντροπη.Μονο οι φοιτητες ειμαστε ξυπνιοι τέτοια ώρα  :Razz: .

----------


## mephisto

> Για ωρες κολλημενος στο 1,6 ΜΒ/δευτ  .


ωραια τοτε θα σταματησω να εργαζομαι για να κατεβαζω τα ξημερωματα που δεν εχει traffic! :ROFL:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> ωραια τοτε θα σταματησω να εργαζομαι για να κατεβαζω τα ξημερωματα που δεν εχει traffic!



Το να σταματησεις να εργαζεσαι,δεν ειναι κακη ιδέα έτσι κι αλλιώς  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: .

Πάντως δεν κατεβαζω στις 2-3-4 το πρωί για να πιανω καλες ταχυτητες,απλά τυχαινει να κατεβαζω τότε επειδη είναι οι πιο παραγωγικές μου ωρες  (1 με 6 το πρωι πιανω full  απόδοση στο διάβασμα  :Cool:  ,να δουμε πώς θα ξυπναω στο στρατο από Αύγουστο  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: ) .Για μενα ειναι ακόμα πρωί τώρα,πολλή κούραση  :Razz: .

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πλέον συνήθισα την πιθανότητα μείωση απόδοσης τα απογεύματα στις καθημερινές, με αποκορύφωμα την σίγουρη μείωση απόδοσης & τραγική κατάσταση τα απογεύματα κάθε σαββατοκύριακο. Το θετικό είναι ότι κάτι πάνε να βελτιώσουν από βδομάδα σε βδομάδα. μήπως λόγω ακυρώσεων; Δε ξέρω. Πάντως θέμα χρόνου και η δική μου ακύρωση αν δε βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παιδιά όπως είπα εγώ χτες και προχτες δεν είδα το παραμικρό προβλημα! μάλιστα έπαιζα για ώρες τις ίδιες ώρες που έπαιζα και άλλες φορές και στον ίδιο server και είχα ping ακόμα και 65-67ms!!!! the best ping ever! που έχω πιάσει εκεί!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι!

----------


## dracula

> Επανέρχομαι (όχι από βίτσιο) αλλά για να καταγραφεί. Είναι πλέον γεγονός ότι, κάπως, σταμάτησαν οι αποσυνδέσεις. Είχα δει τα πάντα, είχαν έρθει τα παιδιά από την ΤΥ αλλά για ένα χρόνο τα Loss of Signal με είχαν τσακίσει (πάνω από 10 την ημέρα). Τώρα έχω αυτό:
> 
> Uptime:    21 days, 2:01:42
> 
> χωρίς κανένα ενδιάμεσο disconnect. Επισημαίνω πώς δεν άλλαξα τίποτα (καλώδια, πρίζες, πολύπριζα). 
> 
> Ποιος ξέρει άραγε τι σημβαίνει; Για επιστημονικούς λόγους (aka περιέργεια) θα κάνω ένα reboot για να δω αφ' ενός που θα κλειδώσει και αφ' ετέρου τι θα προκύψει.


Όχι κυρίες και κύριοι. Δε φταίει η γραμμή... το ρούτερ είναι δαιμονισμένο.
Ενδεικτικά, καμαρώστε συμπεριφορά σε idle γραμμή (από αργά το βράδυ μέχρι τς 7 το επόμενο απόγευμα):

Uptime:	0 days, 7:04:08
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 7.163
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	176,25 / 89,51
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 32,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	32 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1.190 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	16.761 / 1.091.356
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	264 / 2.798
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	7.630 / 1.965


Κι όχι τίποτα άλλο, είχα πάρει θάρρος από το 20ήμερο uptime... τρομάρα μου. Στο επόμενο παρόμοιο διάστημα θα του βγάλω το διακόπτη και θα το συνδέσω σε ΗΖ για να μην κλείσει...

----------


## Eaglos

Και το δικό μου στο Βύρωνα τίγκα στα Errors είναι. Ήρθαν και οι ΟΤΕτζήδες και διόρθωσαν κάτι στο καφάο και έκτοτε έχει πέσει ο συγχρονισμός από τα 15 στα 13 και τα error συνεχίζουν. Ώρες και φορές σέρνεται τραγικά...

----------


## prodromosfan

βυρωνα ή αγ. αρτεμιο;
σε ποιο καφάο;

----------


## Nikiforos

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1
Loss of packets σήμερα με την Seabone ? :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## prodromosfan

Εχουμε κάποια υστέρηση σημερα με εξωτερικό και συγκεκριμένα Αμερική;
Ή κάποιοι server είναι πίτα ή υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Browsing + downnloading.
Δεν ξέρω μπορεί να φταίω κι εγώ. 


*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 377.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-02-2011 and time 21:31:09 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* * resolve in 20.7589 ms - NIC SiS 900-Based PCI προσαρμογέας FAST ETHERNET - Πακέτο χρονοδιαγράμματος Miniport 0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,49 seconds - Upload speed:  321.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  25.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39Wind  25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  24.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  25.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  40.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,39OTE  25 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  23.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  23.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  122.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,33Orange Business Hellas  155.25 ms  0 %  24 ms  D  UP  4,16Verizon Hellas  142.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,33Cyta Hellas  28 ms  0 %  -7 ms  A  UP  4,40*Total ping time is*  661.5 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  75.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36AMS-IX  88.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36LINX  86.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  103.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  131 ms  0 %  4 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  112 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  100.25 ms  0 %  -20 ms  C  UP  4,37PANAP  95.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  47 ms  0 %  3 ms  B  UP  4,38Cachefly  95 ms  0 %  26 ms  C  UP  4,32Google CDN  55.75 ms  0 %  -7 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  165.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,24AT&T US  182.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  DOWN  4,25Global Crossing US  179.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Level 3 US  201.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  4,13Telia US  192 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Qwest US  185.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,20Tata Communications US  214.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,15Verizon US  166.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,27Savvis US  187.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  201.75 ms  0 %  10 ms  E  UP  4,10Cogent Communications US  201.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  E  UP  4,25Hurricane Electric US  248.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  E  UP  3,96AboveNet US  236.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  E  UP  4,06XO Communications US  238.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  DOWN  4,07Sprint Nextel US  178.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms  D  UP  4,28Allstream US  189 ms  0 %  6 ms  D  UP  4,17TW Telecom US  234.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  E  UP  4,12Deutche Telecom Germany  95.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  73.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  B  UP  4,36Cogent Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  C  UP  4,35Telia Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Level 3 Germany  90 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36Tata Communications Germany  83 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37Savvis Germany  93.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Cable&Wireless Germany  83.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36PCCW Germany  90.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  107.25 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  UP  4,35America Online Transit Data Network UK  111.5 ms  0 %  15 ms  C  UP  4,32Tinet UK  106.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34GEANT UK  111.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  C  UP  4,33British Telecom UK  87 ms  0 %  7 ms  C  UP  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  116 ms  0 %  27 ms  C  UP  4,26Tinet Netherlands  106 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36AboveNet Netherlands  95.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  103.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  116 ms  0 %  50 ms  C  UP  4,12Opentransit France  106.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Sprint Nextel France  92.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  73.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35Infostrada Italy  57.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Telstra Australia  379.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,46Optus Australia  397.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,28NTT Communicatons Japan  348 ms  0 %  8 ms  F  DOWN  3,49AboveNet Japan  372.25 ms  0 %  7 ms  F  UP  3,38Verizon Chech  107 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  396.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,37PCCW Hong Kong  303.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  F  UP  3,74Pacnet Signapore  406 ms  0 %  -2 ms  F  UP  3,30Isnet South Africa  317 ms  0 %  5 ms  F  DOWN  3,67Maxnet New Zealand  436.75 ms  0 %  120 ms  F  UP  1,90Bell Canada  175.5 ms  0 %  -7 ms  D  UP  4,29Leaseweb Netherlands  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  216.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  E  UP  4,11Softlayer US  219 ms  0 %  -13 ms  E  UP  4,19Dreamhost US  248.25 ms  0 %  -7 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  135.25 ms  25 %   73 ms  D  DOWN  1,09Serverloft Germany  99.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Host-Europe Germany  88 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Hetzner Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  90 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11486 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  75 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  64.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37NGZ-Server Germany  74.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  95 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35GC-Server Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35LB-Server Germany  78.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36G-Portal Germany  80.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Jolt UK  98.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  97.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,34ServerFFS Netherlands  100.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,34GS-NET Netherlands  105.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Clanhost Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  129.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,33Dataplex Hungary  107 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  UP  4,35EA US  197 ms  0 %  -10 ms  D  UP  4,24Valve US  250 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,02Gameservers US  181 ms  0 %  -18 ms  D  UP  4,32Bigpoint Germany  98.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  2186.75 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14334.25 ms*  8  9  48  17  12  9Greek servers  661.5  60,14 msInternational servers  11486  164,09 msGameservers  2186.75  115,09 ms



*Total ping time is* *14334.25 ms* *139,17 ms**Packet loss 0,26 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Παρασκευή 11-02-2011 and time 21:31:09-Total ping time in ms is 14334.25Τρίτη 01-02-2011 and time 11:44:09-Total ping time in ms is 13810.25Σάββατο 29-01-2011 and time 21:05:50-Total ping time in ms is 21800.25Παρασκε




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Παρασκευή 11-02-2011 and time 21:32:57Free Fr   0,59Mirrorservice   0,00Apple   0,72Nvidia   0,81Microsoft   0,77LeaseWeb   0,50ServerBoost   0,56ThinkBroadband   0,41Cachefly   0,81Ovh   0,55UoCrete   1,25Forthnet   0,86Otenet   1,26RootBSD   0,11



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.2 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.2 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.1 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,66 MB/s  5 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,05 MB/s  8 Mbps

----------


## psyxakias

Είπα να μη βγω αυτό το Σάββατο και με "τιμωρεί" για τα καλά η NetOne. 200+ ms & <1 Mbps απόδοση με Ευρώπη, σύρσιμο σε web surfing και youtube, σύρσιμο σε εφαρμογές απομακρυσμένης διαχείρισης κτλ. Α ρε NetOne, όσο μας πληγώνεις τόσο μας πορώνεις.  :Laughing: 

Με forthnet σέρνεται επίσης αρκετά, λόγω ότι πάει μέσω seabone και όχι GRIX (λόγω πολιτικής forthnet) ή ιδιωτικό κύκλωμα. Τεχνικά δεν είναι περίεργο αλλά αναμενόμενο, αλλά από θέμα πολιτικής είναι περίεργο. Διότι θα έπρεπε η διασύνδεση, όπως και η χρέωση, *από* ...forthnet *σε* ...NetOne *να είναι αστική*.  :Whistle: 


*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201102040023 by Someonefromhell, v0.55  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  173.473 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *242.511 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.52 Mbps or 1.06 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  22.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  23.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Vivodi  23.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A OTE  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Forthnet  163.00 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  D Vodafone  245.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Orange Business Hellas  268.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F Verizon Hellas  279.00 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *1146.25 msec*    *Group average*  *95.52 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Akamai  153.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Google CDN  154.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Tata Communications Germany  163.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Seabone Italy  171.75 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Telia Germany  173.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Savvis Germany  177.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D DE-CIX  183.00 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  D Cogent Germany  187.25 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  D Host-Europe Germany  189.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Hurricane Electric UK  189.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D PCCW Germany  190.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  D Cachefly  190.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D OVH  191.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D British Telecom UK  192.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D Level 3 Germany  193.25 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D Cable&Wireless Germany  194.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D Tinet UK  195.25 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  D MIX  195.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Leaseweb Netherlands  195.75 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D LINX  196.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel France  198.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Global Crossing Germany  198.75 msec  0.00%  +14.00 msec  D Tinet Netherlands  199.75 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  D Wanadoo Netherlands  199.75 msec  0.00%   -3.25 msec  D PANAP  200.75 msec  0.00%   -3.50 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network UK  202.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E GEANT UK  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E AboveNet Netherlands  203.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E AMS-IX  203.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  E Hetzner Germany  205.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  E Verizon Chech  205.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Deutche Telecom Germany  207.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  E Serverloft Germany  209.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E Opentransit France  210.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E NL-IX  211.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E NTT Communications UK  213.50 msec  0.00%   -5.25 msec  E GEANT Netherlands  214.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  E ESPANIX  218.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  E Infostrada Italy  224.50 msec  0.00%  +3.50 msec  E RIPN@MSK-IX  228.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Yahoo US  268.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Rackspace US  284.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Bell Canada  284.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Telia US  285.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Sprint Nextel US  289.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Global Crossing US  293.75 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  F AT&T US  295.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  F Verizon US  296.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Allstream US  296.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F The Planet US  310.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Cogent Communications US  314.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Level 3 US  318.50 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  F America Online Transit Data Network US  324.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Qwest US  328.75 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  F Savvis US  333.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F Softlayer US  342.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  F Tata Communications US  343.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  F AboveNet US  347.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F XO Communications US  352.25 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  365.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  373.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F TW Telecom US  379.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F Isnet South Africa  445.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F AboveNet Japan  469.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  470.00 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Telstra Australia  476.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  499.25 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  499.50 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  523.67 msec  25.00%   -2.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  535.50 msec  0.00%   -29.50 msec  F Optus Australia  691.50 msec  50.00%  +12.50 msec  F *Group sum*  *19474.42 msec*    *Group average*  *274.29 msec*  *1.06%*   *F*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  174.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  D NGZ-Server Germany  183.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D LB-Server Germany  183.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D NGI Italy  184.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Esport-Servers Germany  185.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  D G-Portal Germany  187.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Jolt UK  194.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  D 247CS Germany  196.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D K-Play Germany  198.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D Bigpoint Germany  200.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Multiplay UK  200.50 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  E GC-Server Germany  202.25 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E GS-NET Netherlands  206.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E ServerFFS Netherlands  210.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Dataplex Hungary  214.25 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  E Clanhost Netherlands  214.75 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E RDSNET Romania  258.25 msec  0.00%   -7.75 msec  F Gameservers US  280.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  F EA US  324.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Valve US  359.00 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *4358.00 msec*    *Group average*  *217.90 msec*  *0.00%*   *E*

----------


## prodromosfan

*Spoiler:*





*ISP : Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - BBRAS 577.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Σάββατο 12-02-2011 and time 21:46:48 - script ver 1.1 k download*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate        - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.55* * resolve in 29.2298 ms - NIC U.S. Robotics Wireless 802.11g PCI Adapter 54 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 2,99 seconds - Upload speed:  654.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  26.25 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  25.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39On Telecoms  25.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  27.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Forthnet  43.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38OTE  25.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  23.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  A  DOWN  4,39NTUA@GRNET  24.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vodafone  130.25 ms  0 %  13 ms  D  DOWN  4,30Orange Business Hellas  164.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  UP  4,30Verizon Hellas  162 ms  0 %  5 ms  D  UP  4,26Cyta Hellas  26.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  A  UP  4,39*Total ping time is*  706.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  129.5 ms  0 %  183 ms  D  UP  2,82AMS-IX  110 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  UP  4,33LINX  88.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  98.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  133.75 ms  0 %  -12 ms  D  UP  4,34ESPANIX  164.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,28MIX  95.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  UP  4,35PANAP  92.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Akamai  41.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  84 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Google CDN  46.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  164.75 ms  0 %  14 ms  D  UP  4,20AT&T US  185.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,24Global Crossing US  196 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,17Level 3 US  207.75 ms  0 %  6 ms  E  UP  4,11Telia US  171.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  D  UP  4,25Qwest US  193.75 ms  0 %  8 ms  D  UP  4,14Tata Communications US  215.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  E  UP  4,15Verizon US  179.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  D  UP  4,17Savvis US  199.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  D  UP  4,21America Online Transit Data Network US  193.75 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  DOWN  4,11Cogent Communications US  191.75 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,18Hurricane Electric US  247.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  E  UP  4,05AboveNet US  252 ms  0 %  -16 ms  F  UP  4,10XO Communications US  231 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  DOWN  4,05Sprint Nextel US  178.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  D  UP  4,26Allstream US  152.5 ms  25 %   5 ms  D  DOWN  1,43TW Telecom US  219.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,11Deutche Telecom Germany  92.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Global Crossing Germany  195 ms  0 %  119 ms  D  UP  3,15Cogent Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  16 ms  C  UP  4,34Telia Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  -5 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Level 3 Germany  105.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Tata Communications Germany  88.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,34Savvis Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  B  DOWN  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  90 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37PCCW Germany  105.75 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,36NTT Communications UK  123.25 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,33America Online Transit Data Network UK  118.25 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,33Tinet UK  97.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT UK  116.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,33British Telecom UK  91.75 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hurricane Electric UK  104.5 ms  0 %  -17 ms  C  DOWN  4,37Tinet Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  97.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  102.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35GEANT Netherlands  100.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Opentransit France  97.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Sprint Nextel France  89.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35Seabone Italy  60 ms  0 %  6 ms  B  UP  4,37Infostrada Italy  66.25 ms  0 %  14 ms  B  UP  4,35Telstra Australia  370.5 ms  0 %  10 ms  F  UP  3,36Optus Australia  304 ms  50 %   -26 ms  F  DOWN  4,37NTT Communicatons Japan  365.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  F  UP  3,43AboveNet Japan  372.5 ms  0 %  -14 ms  F  UP  3,59Verizon Chech  102 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,33ChinaNet China  403 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,34PCCW Hong Kong  341.5 ms  25 %   -48 ms  F  UP  1,17Pacnet Signapore  400.25 ms  0 %  -4 ms  F  UP  3,35Isnet South Africa  333.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,64Maxnet New Zealand  477.5 ms  0 %  184 ms  F  UP  1,24Bell Canada  175 ms  0 %  12 ms  D  UP  4,18Leaseweb Netherlands  105.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,35The Planet US  198.5 ms  0 %  -4 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Softlayer US  241 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,01Dreamhost US  275 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  UP  3,89Rackspace US  169 ms  0 %  3 ms  D  UP  4,25Serverloft Germany  84 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Host-Europe Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Hetzner Germany  88 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35OVH  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35*Total ping time is*  11749 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  83 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  79.75 ms  0 %  -15 ms  C  DOWN  4,38NGZ-Server Germany  79.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,36K-Play Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36GC-Server Germany  89.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36247CS Germany  76.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Esport-Servers Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  DOWN  4,37LB-Server Germany  91.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35G-Portal Germany  91.75 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Jolt UK  106.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35Multiplay UK  89 ms  0 %  -12 ms  C  DOWN  4,37ServerFFS Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GS-NET Netherlands  93.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Clanhost Netherlands  118.5 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  UP  4,35RDSNET Romania  96.5 ms  25 %   -11 ms  C  DOWN  1,55Dataplex Hungary  102 ms  0 %  -4 ms  C  DOWN  4,35EA US  222.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  E  UP  4,03Valve US  250.25 ms  0 %  -6 ms   DOWN  4,04Gameservers US  161.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,28Bigpoint Germany  88.75 ms  0 %  -6 ms  C  DOWN  4,36*Total ping time is*  2182 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14637.25 ms*  8  6  48  22  7  11Greek servers  706.25  64,20 msInternational servers  11749  167,84 msGameservers  2182  114,84 ms



*Total ping time is* *14637.25 ms* *142,11 ms**Packet loss 1,29 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Σάββατο 12-02-2011 and time 21:46:48-Total ping time in ms is 14637.25Σάββατο 05-02-2011 and time 10:52:27-Total ping time in ms is 14396Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 08:17:49-Total ping time in ms is 13728.5Παρασκευή 04-02-2011 and time 08:11:40-Total ping time in ms is 13774Κυριακή 23-01-2011 and time 19:23:06-Total ping time in ms is 28648Κυριακή 26-12-2010 and time 00:05:46-Total ping time in ms is 14654.25Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 19:03:30-Total ping time in ms is 14423.5Παρασκευή 17-12-2010 and time 18:53:18-Total ping time in ms is 14299.75Πέμπτη 09-12-2010 and time 19:12:42-Total ping time in ms is 14114.5Πέμπτη 09-12-2010 and time 18:24:39-Total ping time in ms is 14408




Hostlist version  201102040023 by Someonefromhell, v0.55  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 2 CPU cores BBRAS  N/A (non-responsive BBRAS)  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  Ping  Total test duration  34.481 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *152.167 msec* 
 

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  35.25 msec  0.00%  +5.00 msec  B NTUA@GRNET  35.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  B Wind  35.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B On Telecoms  36.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Hellas Online  36.75 msec  0.00%  +3.75 msec  B Vivodi  38.00 msec  0.00%  +4.25 msec  B OTE  41.25 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  B Cyta Hellas  43.00 msec  0.00%  +5.25 msec  B Forthnet  55.75 msec  0.00%  +7.50 msec  B Vodafone  133.00 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  D Verizon Hellas  162.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  167.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D *Group sum*  *821.25 msec*    *Group average*  *68.44 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Google CDN  60.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  B Akamai  63.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  B Seabone Italy  76.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Infostrada Italy  79.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Savvis Germany  86.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cachefly  95.25 msec  0.00%  +3.00 msec  C DE-CIX  96.00 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Cogent Germany  97.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  98.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C Sprint Nextel France  100.50 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C LINX  100.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Serverloft Germany  101.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  C NL-IX  101.25 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  C Verizon Chech  101.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C PANAP  102.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C OVH  103.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  C Tinet UK  104.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  105.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  105.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  105.75 msec  0.00%   -2.25 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  108.00 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  C Opentransit France  108.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  110.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  112.50 msec  0.00%  +3.25 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  113.00 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C Hetzner Germany  113.25 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  115.00 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C AMS-IX  115.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  115.50 msec  0.00%   -8.00 msec  C British Telecom UK  115.50 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  C ESPANIX  116.75 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  117.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  118.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  118.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C MIX  121.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  126.75 msec  0.00%   -9.00 msec  D GEANT UK  127.25 msec  0.00%   -2.50 msec  D NTT Communications UK  128.25 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  D RIPN@MSK-IX  138.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Yahoo US  169.75 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  D Rackspace US  171.50 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  D Verizon US  178.00 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  D AT&T US  178.50 msec  0.00%   -3.75 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  182.50 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  D Bell Canada  184.50 msec  0.00%  +2.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  190.00 msec  0.00%   -76.75 msec  D Savvis US  191.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  191.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  194.00 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  D Qwest US  194.75 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  D Telia US  195.75 msec  0.00%   -25.00 msec  D Cogent Communications US  198.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Global Crossing US  207.00 msec  0.00%   -4.75 msec  E The Planet US  211.50 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  E Level 3 US  216.25 msec  0.00%   -4.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  220.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  E TW Telecom US  225.50 msec  0.00%  +1.25 msec  E XO Communications US  239.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E AboveNet US  251.25 msec  0.00%  +1.50 msec  F Hurricane Electric US  255.00 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F Softlayer US  258.75 msec  0.00%  +1.75 msec  F Dreamhost US  294.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  322.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  341.50 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  365.67 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  F Telstra Australia  374.50 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  376.25 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  F AboveNet Japan  377.25 msec  0.00%  +2.50 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  404.75 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  F ChinaNet China  409.75 msec  0.00%  +5.50 msec  F Optus Australia  488.00 msec  0.00%  +2.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *12384.92 msec*    *Group average*  *174.44 msec*  *0.35%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  89.00 msec  0.00%   -5.00 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  90.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C 247CS Germany  94.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  94.75 msec  0.00%   -1.25 msec  C Fastweb Italy  95.00 msec  0.00%  +5.75 msec  C K-Play Germany  96.00 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  C G-Portal Germany  101.50 msec  0.00%   -5.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  102.75 msec  0.00%   -3.00 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  103.75 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C GS-NET Netherlands  105.25 msec  0.00%   -1.75 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  105.50 msec  0.00%   -0.75 msec  C GC-Server Germany  106.75 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  108.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  112.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Jolt UK  124.00 msec  0.00%  +4.00 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  128.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D RDSNET Romania  146.25 msec  0.00%   -2.00 msec  D Gameservers US  180.50 msec  0.00%   -4.50 msec  D EA US  224.25 msec  0.00%   -1.50 msec  E Valve US  257.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2467.00 msec*    *Group average*  *123.35 msec*  *0.00%*   *C*

----------


## psyxakias

Έστρωσε λίγο, όντως.  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εδώ όλα καλά πάντως...

----------


## Nikiforos

από χτες δεν μου ανοίγει το facebook! έχει σχέση αυτό? γιατί με traceroute καπου χανόμαστε! μου είπαν φίλοι με άλλους ISP είναι μια χαρά, όπως επίσης και μέσω iphone και wind 3G!

traceroute to www.facebook.com (66.249.92.104), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  ns0.nikis.ns.awmn (10.71.99.1)  0.287 ms  0.288 ms  0.309 ms
 2  10.2.237.253 (10.2.237.253)  9.494 ms  9.921 ms  9.936 ms
 3  adsl.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.5)  16.638 ms  15.806 ms  14.795 ms
 4  77.83.12.253 (77.83.12.253)  35.351 ms  38.236 ms  39.081 ms
 5  dc-rt01-ge01-00-01.netone.gr (77.83.14.18)  40.510 ms  41.650 ms  42.715 ms
 6  77.83.14.78 (77.83.14.78)  44.190 ms  42.743 ms  43.535 ms
 7  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net (213.144.178.101)  46.464 ms  27.632 ms  29.013 ms
 8  72.14.198.229 (72.14.198.229)  66.706 ms  67.811 ms  69.078 ms
 9  72.14.198.229 (72.14.198.229)  70.430 ms  72.471 ms  74.155 ms
10  209.85.249.54 (209.85.249.54)  77.147 ms  78.809 ms  80.149 ms
11  72.14.232.76 (72.14.232.76)  103.309 ms  104.055 ms  105.749 ms
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *

κανείς άλλος με κάτι ανάλογο? δεν είδα πάντως προβλήματα σε άλλες σελίδες!

----------


## prodromosfan

και με netone ειναι μια χαρα.


*Spoiler:*




			tracert facebook.com

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: facebook.com [69.63.189.11]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    11 ms   100 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2    25 ms    23 ms    24 ms  77.83.12.253
  3    24 ms    23 ms    24 ms  dc-rt01-Ge00-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.12]
  4    26 ms    25 ms    23 ms  77.83.14.78
  5    24 ms    25 ms    25 ms  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.101]

  6   112 ms    67 ms    67 ms  xe-10-0-0.franco31.fra.seabone.net [195.22.211.1
03]
  7    81 ms    80 ms    82 ms  global-crossing.franco31.fra.seabone.net [89.221
.34.110]
  8   159 ms   159 ms   161 ms  FACEBOOK-INC.ethernet12-1.csr1.DCA3.gblx.net [64
.215.81.234]
  9   167 ms   167 ms   167 ms  ae11.bb01.iad1.tfbnw.net [74.119.78.68]
 10   159 ms   162 ms   159 ms  ae0.dr02.ash2.tfbnw.net [74.119.76.67]
 11   159 ms   159 ms   161 ms  po1014.csw01a.ash2.tfbnw.net [74.119.76.129]
 12   159 ms   158 ms   165 ms  www-10-01-ash2.facebook.com [69.63.189.11]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.





μηπως παιζει τιποτα με το awmn?

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά πως γίνεται εμένα να μην ανοίγει ΜΟΝΟ το facebook????  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 
Τι να παίζει ? είμαι εξοχικό με Eoip tunnel με το σπίτι μου στην Αθηνα και παίρνω από εκει ADSL, τα παντα παίζουν στο ιντερνετ εκτός το facebook! σκέφτηκα μήπως φταίνε οι DNS του awmn που κάνουν resolve και το internet! θυμάτε κανείς τους DNS της Netone για να δοκιμάσω? αν δεις εμένα έχει διαφορετική δρομολόγηση, ίσως έχει να κάνει αναλογα την περιοχή που είμαστε το που περναει, εγώ ειμαι Κυψέλη, δες παρακατω και σύγκρινε με την δικια σου.

4  77.83.12.253 (77.83.12.253)  44.803 ms  45.140 ms  45.599 ms
 5  dc-rt01-ge01-00-01.netone.gr (77.83.14.18)  46.023 ms  46.858 ms  46.858 ms
 6  77.83.14.78 (77.83.14.78)  47.415 ms  44.099 ms  44.122 ms
 7  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net (213.144.178.101)  45.191 ms  29.163 ms  50.136 ms
 8  72.14.198.229 (72.14.198.229)  102.849 ms  105.836 ms  106.735 ms
 9  72.14.198.229 (72.14.198.229)  107.505 ms  109.770 ms  111.668 ms
10  209.85.249.54 (209.85.249.54)  100.678 ms  101.686 ms  102.137 ms
11  72.14.232.76 (72.14.232.76)  112.748 ms  113.815 ms  114.316 ms
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *

Μέχρι την atene1 έχουμε τα ίδια μετά πάει εμένα πάει από Αμερική και εσένα από Ιταλία!
The IP address 72.14.198.229 is assigned to  United States
The IP address 195.22.211.103 is assigned to  Italy

----------


## prodromosfan

δοκιμασε google 
8,8,8,8
8,8,4,4

της netone ειναι εδώ

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτό με το google δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι, πάντως δεν παίζει ουτε με τα DNS της netone, αλλά όπως βλεπουμε και με την δρομολόγηση χάνετε σε αλλη χώρα, συνεπώς δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα DNS αυτό το πρόβλημα! όσες σελίδες μου παίζουν και δοκίμασα την δρομολόγηση πάνε από αλλού!!!

----------


## prodromosfan

ειναι οι dns της google.

οντως εχουμε διαφορετικη δρομολόγηση, 
αλλα τωρα πως γινεται να χανεται εσενα απο καποιο σημειο και μετα δεν ξερω.

----------


## psyxakias

Πιστεύω πως ο prodromosfan έχει δίκιο και είναι θέμα DNS που σου δίνει mirror IP (66.249.92.104) που δε λειτουργεί. Απορίες:
1) Μετά την αλλαγή DNS, έκλεισες τον browser και τον ξανάνοιξες; Αν όχι, κάντο
2) Σε command prompt, τι σου λέει όταν δώσεις "nslookup www.facebook.com";
3) Στο HOSTS file (c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts) σίγουρα δεν έχεις κάτι σχετικά με facebook, πχ λόγω άλλης φοράς που να υπήρχε θέμα και να κάρφωσες συγκεκριμένη IP;

----------


## Nikiforos

Τα ίδια DNS έχουν και αλλοι με άλλους ISP και το facebook παίζει κανονικότατα, ναι ανοιγοκλεισα τον browser, στην Αθήνα επίσης τα ίδια με άλλους DNS, και έχω αλλάξει πολλούς δλδ όλοι έχουν πρόβλημα ΜΟΝΟ στο facebook?
[nikiforos@Nikiforos] /tool> traceroute www.facebook.com
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1      10.2.237.5 36ms 100ms 100ms 
   2    77.83.12.253 22ms 22ms 21ms 
   3     77.83.14.16 21ms 21ms 21ms 
   4     77.83.14.26 21ms 22ms 21ms 
   5 213.144.178.101 21ms 21ms 22ms 
   6  195.22.211.105 139ms 96ms 96ms 
   7   89.221.34.110 86ms 86ms 86ms 
   8    64.213.54.10 182ms 184ms 185ms 
   9    74.119.78.68 192ms 203ms 197ms 
                      mpls-label=496114
  10   74.119.76.186 218ms 186ms 181ms 
  11   74.119.76.123 180ms 178ms 181ms 
  12    69.63.189.34 188ms 189ms 194ms 

όπως βλεπουμε σταματάει σε αλλη ip!

----------


## psyxakias

Σίγουρα όμως δεν τους επιστρέφει το ίδιο IP στα lookups. Αν θες, απάντησέ μας και στις απορίες 2 & 3.




> C:\>nslookup www.facebook.com ns1.netone.gr
> Server:  ns1.netone.gr
> Address:  77.83.1.102
> 
> Non-authoritative answer:
> Name:    www.facebook.com
> Address:  *66.220.156.18*
> 
> 
> ...


........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> traceroute to www.facebook.com (*66.249.92.104*), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets


Αυτή η IP είναι της google στο μεταξύ και όχι του facebook. Για κάνε τα nslookups και έλεγξε το hosts file.  :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

Κάτσε γιατι μερικά από αυτά που είπες δεν τα κατάλαβα! έχω debian testing linux και όχι windows. Οι DNS είναι στο αρχείο /etc/resolv.conf μάλλον αυτό είναι το hosts στα windows έτσι?

----------


## psyxakias

Στραβομάρα δεν είδα το avatar σου, sorry. Το /etc/hosts θέλω να τσεκάρεις αν έχεις τίποτα records για το facebook.com, καθώς και να τρέξεις τα nslookup που σου είπα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν τα πολυκατάλαβα αυτά που λες! έχω debian testing linux και όχι windows! τα DNS είναι στο /etc/resolv.conf υποθέτω αυτό είναι το ανάλογο του hosts των windows? το nslookup δεν ξέρω πως το κανω! υπόψην πως είμαι εξοχικό με laptop και εκτός ότι δεν παίζει εδώ, δεν παίζει ουτε στα μηχανηματα της Αθήνας που έχω πρόσβαση μέσω VNC και SSH (μέσω awmn), αλλά ουτε και στο iphone με wifi σύνδεση. Ομως μέσω wind και 3G παίζει κανονικά!

----------


## psyxakias

Θα πρέπει να ανοίξεις κονσόλα (αντίστοιχο του command prompt) για να δώσεις το nslookup. Όσον αφορά το /etc/resolv.conf ορίζεις ναι τους nameservers, αλλά εγώ θέλω να δεις για τίποτα static DNS records. Το αντίστοιχο hosts σε linux είναι /etc/hosts.

----------


## Nikiforos

Το αρχείο hosts έχει αυτά μέσα

127.0.0.1 localhost laptop
127.0.1.1 laptop.lan laptop

# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

το άλλο με τα DNS έχω βαλει την ip του awmn router που τρέχει DNS server, αλλά και απευθείας να βάλω DNS δεν αλλάζει κάτι παλι δεν βγαίνω στο facebook, δεν μπορώ να βάλω internet dns, γιατι δεν θα έχω εδώ awmn (παίρνω μέσω awmn και ΕοιP tunnel με το αλλο awmn router στην Αθηνα).

laptop:/etc# nslookup www.facebook.com
Server:        10.71.99.1
Address:    10.71.99.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    www.facebook.com
Address: 66.249.92.104

----------


## psyxakias

ΟΚ προφανώς τότε ευθύνεται ο nameserver που τρέχει στο ns0.nikis.ns.awmn και σου δίνει λανθασμένα DNS records. Βάλε τα εξής στο /etc/resolv.conf:
nameserver 77.83.1.102                # netone
nameserver 8.8.8.8                       # google

Και θα πρέπει να είσαι ΟΚ. Τώρα όσον αφορά το 10.71.99.1, εσύ ξέρεις το setup σου οπότε πιθανόν να θέλει κάποιο restart ή DNS flush.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, τελικά για την ιστορία φαίνεται πως οι DNS του awmn έχουν θέμα δεν ξέρω γιατί ή κάτι μένει μέσα και δίνει λάθος απαντήσεις όπως λες, έτσι μπήκα με SSH στο desktop pc της Αθήνας και αλλαξα τους DNS στο /etc/resolv.conf έτσι :

#nameserver 10.2.237.1
nameserver 77.83.1.101
nameserver 77.83.1.102

και ειδού το αποτέλεσμα!! ομως τώρα δεν παίζει το awmn, θα δω τι θα κάνω! Thanks!

traceroute to www.facebook.com (69.63.190.18), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  10.2.237.1 (10.2.237.1)  0.597 ms  0.581 ms  0.562 ms
 2  10.2.237.5 (10.2.237.5)  8.787 ms  8.423 ms  7.989 ms
 3  77.83.12.253 (77.83.12.253)  70.013 ms  71.481 ms  72.220 ms
 4  dc-rt01-Ge01-00-00.netone.gr (77.83.14.16)  72.946 ms  74.370 ms  76.247 ms
 5  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr (77.83.14.26)  76.936 ms  78.262 ms 77.83.14.78 (77.83.14.78)  79.504 ms
 6  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net (213.144.178.101)  80.474 ms  26.432 ms  29.486 ms
 7  xe-8-0-0.franco31.fra.seabone.net (195.22.211.213)  83.626 ms  85.331 ms  86.489 ms
 8  global-crossing.franco31.fra.seabone.net (89.221.34.110)  78.534 ms  79.229 ms global-crossing.franco31.fra.seabone.net (89.221.34.50)  77.713 ms
 9  FACEBOOK-INC.TenGigabitEthernet2-4.ar5.DCA3.gblx.net (64.213.54.10)  175.896 ms 208.178.246.154 (208.178.246.154)  178.849 ms FACEBOOK-INC.TenGigabitEthernet2-4.ar5.DCA3.gblx.net (64.213.54.10)  179.589 ms
10  ae11.bb01.iad1.tfbnw.net (74.119.78.68)  236.464 ms  202.534 ms  203.281 ms
11  ae1.dr04.ash2.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.186)  182.725 ms  183.948 ms ae1.dr03.ash2.tfbnw.net (204.15.21.95)  188.125 ms
12  po1016.csw02a.ash2.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.195)  186.662 ms po1017.csw02b.ash2.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.197)  175.751 ms po1017.csw02a.ash2.tfbnw.net (74.119.76.203)  169.558 ms
13  www-12-02-ash2.facebook.com (69.63.190.18)  172.537 ms  169.864 ms  165.435 ms

----------


## mephisto

τραγικα παλι τα πραγματα σημερα...650kbs maximum... :Thumb down:

----------


## prodromosfan

απο που κατεβάζεις;

απο το πρωι δεν λεει να ξεκολλησει απο το 1,5ΜΒ/s

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ δεν κατεβάζω αλλά γενικότερα δε παρατηρώ σοβαρό πρόβλημα στη χρήση Internet. Βαριέμαι να κάνω speedtest όμως, διότι θα πρέπει να κλείσω διάφορες εφαρμογές.  :Razz:

----------


## mephisto

> απο που κατεβάζεις;
> 
> απο το πρωι δεν λεει να ξεκολλησει απο το 1,5ΜΒ/s


απο εγγυημενη πηγη,αλλα και για του λογου το αληθες--->

----------


## psyxakias

Για δώσε μας ένα πλήρες speedtest με pings/speedtests προς εθνικούς και διεθνείς προορισμούς.

----------


## Nikiforos

Τωρα γύρισα σπίτι Αθήνα, δεν βλέπω κανένα πρόβλημα τα games που παίζω πάνε σφαίρα και γενικά όλα καλά! ακομα και το facebook τώρα παίζει!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## Banditgr

Σχεδόν με 2 MB/sec είμαι και εγώ (1.8 το λιγότερο) αυτή τη στιγμή με 8 παράλληλα downloads.

----------


## mephisto

δεν εχω τετοιο script ετοιμο αλλα δειτε τα Ping.

Greek servers
Hellas Online, 26.25 ms
Wind, 25.5 ms
On Telecoms, 26 ms
Vivodi, 26.25 ms
Forthnet, 43.25 ms
OTE, 26 ms
Netone, 24 ms
NTUA@GRNET, 25.25 ms
Vodafone, 119.25 ms
Orange Business Hellas, 145 ms
Verizon Hellas, 155 ms
Cyta Hellas, 29 ms
International servers
DE-CIX, 71 ms
AMS-IX, 82.75 ms
LINX, 83.5 ms
NL-IX, 107 ms
RIPN@MSK-IX, 123.75 ms
ESPANIX, 115.25 ms
MIX, 79.75 ms
PANAP, 80.5 ms
Akamai, 40 ms
Cachefly, 84.5 ms
Google CDN, 45.25 ms
Yahoo US, 161.25 ms
AT&T US, 178.5 ms
Global Crossing US, 184.25 ms
Level 3 US, 210.25 ms
Telia US, 159.25 ms
Qwest US, 193 ms
Tata Communications US, 214.5 ms
Verizon US, 164.5 ms
Savvis US, 188.25 ms
America Online Transit Data Network US, 207 ms
Cogent Communications US, 179 ms
Hurricane Electric US, 229.5 ms
AboveNet US, 239.25 ms
XO Communications US, 243.5 ms
Sprint Nextel US, 166.25 ms
Allstream US, 180.5 ms
TW Telecom US, 227.5 ms
Deutche Telecom Germany, 92.25 ms
Global Crossing Germany, 93 ms
Cogent Germany, 81.25 ms
Telia Germany, 80.25 ms
Level 3 Germany, 90 ms
Tata Communications Germany, 139.75 ms
Savvis Germany, 84.75 ms
Cable&Wireless Germany, 87.25 ms
PCCW Germany, 68.25 ms
NTT Communications UK, 101.5 ms
America Online Transit Data Network UK, 97.25 ms
Tinet UK, 109 ms
GEANT UK, 109.25 ms
British Telecom UK, 84.75 ms
Hurricane Electric UK, 96.25 ms
Tinet Netherlands, 104.25 ms
AboveNet Netherlands, 94 ms
Wanadoo Netherlands, 94.75 ms
GEANT Netherlands, 102.5 ms
Opentransit France, 95.25 ms
Sprint Nextel France, 85.25 ms
Seabone Italy, 60.25 ms
Infostrada Italy, 54 ms
Telstra Australia, 376.25 ms
Optus Australia, 556.5 ms
NTT Communicatons Japan, 356.25 ms
AboveNet Japan, 355 ms
Verizon Chech, 106.5 ms
ChinaNet China, 404.5 ms
PCCW Hong Kong, 408 ms
Pacnet Signapore, 395.25 ms
Isnet South Africa, 321.5 ms
Maxnet New Zealand, 374.25 ms
Bell Canada, 172.5 ms
Leaseweb Netherlands, 106.75 ms
The Planet US, 196.75 ms
Softlayer US, 208.25 ms
Dreamhost US, 236.5 ms
Rackspace US, 121.75 ms
Serverloft Germany, 76 ms
Host-Europe Germany, 74.25 ms
Hetzner Germany, 98 ms
OVH, 90.5 ms
Game servers
NGI Italy, 78.25 ms
Fastweb Italy, 75.75 ms
NGZ-Server Germany, 77 ms
K-Play Germany, 95.25 ms
GC-Server Germany, 83 ms
247CS Germany, 75.25 ms
Esport-Servers Germany, 81 ms
LB-Server Germany, 98.75 ms
G-Portal Germany, 80.5 ms
Jolt UK, 97 ms
Multiplay UK, 95.5 ms
ServerFFS Netherlands, 98.75 ms
GS-NET Netherlands, 83 ms
Clanhost Netherlands, 103.5 ms
RDSNET Romania, 118.75 ms
Dataplex Hungary, 99.25 ms
EA US, 210 ms
Valve US, 249 ms
Gameservers US, 168.25 ms
Bigpoint Germany, 73.25 ms
Detailed results
Greek servers 670.75 ms, μέσος όρος 60,98 ms average
International servers 11379.75 ms, μέσος όρος 162,57 ms average
Game servers 2141 ms, μέσος όρος 112,68 ms average

----------


## Nikiforos

E! μα είπα και εγώ σήμερα Κυριακή απόγευμα δεν θα έχουμε καρδιογραφήματα????

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1

----------


## psyxakias

Που να δεις τι θα γίνει περίπου στις 21:30, αν κρίνω από τις προηγούμενες Κυριακές.  :Wink:

----------


## liakjim

Παιδια τι γινεται? Σερνομαι. 4-5 reload για να ανοιξουν οι σελιδες. περιοχη Κυψελη

----------


## prodromosfan

δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι, βυρωνας.

κλεισε ανοιξε το μοντεμ μηπως εχει κολλησει;

----------


## liakjim

Μπα, το εκανα. Εχουμε καποιο script ετοιμο για να τρεξω ενα τεστ?

----------


## prodromosfan

τα γνωστα 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...o=file&id=1922
και
http://sourceforge.net/projects/qspeedtest/

----------


## liakjim

Νιωθω λιγο χαζος αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα τρεξω το 1ο τεστ...

Εχω φτασει μεχρι και το : set-executionpolicy RemoteSigned

υ.γ. Αυτο πχ http://sportygossip.com/ , σας ανοιγει?

----------


## prodromosfan

> Νιωθω λιγο χαζος αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα τρεξω το 1ο τεστ...
> 
> Εχω φτασει μεχρι και το : set-executionpolicy RemoteSigned
> 
> υ.γ. Αυτο πχ http://sportygossip.com/ , σας ανοιγει?


οχι δεν ανοιγει
αλλα φαινεται να μην ανοιγει γενικοτερα
http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/sportygossip.com

θα πατησεις μετα 
.\script\start_gui.ps1

και θα σου βγαλει το τι τεστ να κανεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εγώ είμαι Κυψέλη και όλα καλά, και χτες πέταγε ακόμα και τις ώρες αιχμής το απόγευμα! η σελίδα που λες έχει πρόβλημα! δεν ανοίγει και σε εμένα χωρίς ομως να έχω πρόβλημα καπου αλλου!

----------


## liakjim

Λοιπον κ με ενα 2ο restart (το αφησα κανα 2 λεπτο) , φαινεται πως εστρωσε. Ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## schumifer

σερνόμαστε λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε(μάλλον θα στρώσει αργότερα)

........Auto merged post: schumifer πρόσθεσε 82 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

έστρωσε

----------


## prodromosfan

τα πάμε χάλια  :Thumb down: 
 :Protest: ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΒΑΝDWIDTH  :Protest:

----------


## mephisto

Σιγή ιχθύος απο την netone...

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα ειναι μια χαρά πάντως εδώ και πολλές μέρες!  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## prodromosfan

Μπα κυριακή βράδυ πασχίζαμε να βρουμε bandwidth, 
η γραμμή μου συμπεριφερόταν σαν 3Mbit, 
τα πινγκ δεν ειχαν χτυπησει 20κ παλι αλλα ειμασταν κοντα στα 12-15Κ

----------


## psyxakias

Έχω 1.5 μήνα εγώ να αποφασίσω αν θα μείνω ή θα φύγω. Φήμες λένε ότι μου πληρώνει η NetOne 2ετή συνδρομή σε όποιο πάροχο θέλω, συμπεριλαμβάνοντας τον ΟΤΕ, αρκεί να ξεκουμπιστώ το συντομότερο.  :Whistle: 



Off Topic


		Should I stay or should I go?
If I go there (new ISP) will be trouble
And if I stay (NetOne), it will be double
So come on and let me know...

----------


## yuk

Σέρνεται το σύμπαν ή εγώ παίζω σε slow motion;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harris

> Σέρνεται το σύμπαν ή εγώ παίζω σε slow motion;


Δεν αντιμετώπισα κάποιο θέμα σήμερα... και είμαι ονλάιν βλέποντα συσωλήν μαζί με κατέβασμα διαφόρων τόρρεντς από τις 9 το βράδυ συνεχώς  :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

Ναι, τελικά εγώ ήμουν. Μπούκωσε το ρουτεράκι. Με ένα ρεστάρτ έφτιαξε.
Περίεργο πάντως. Είχε 16 μέρες uptime και ταλαιπώρια, αλλά σερνότανε αισχρά!

----------


## harris

> Ναι, τελικά εγώ ήμουν. Μπούκωσε το ρουτεράκι. Με ένα ρεστάρτ έφτιαξε.
> Περίεργο πάντως. Είχε 16 μέρες uptime και ταλαιπώρια, αλλά σερνότανε αισχρά!


Ε μετά από 16 μέρες... Εμένα κάνει ένα ρηστάρτ τη μέρα  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

Εγώ γενικά δεν έχω προβλήματα (αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι ξεκίνησα πριν 3 χρόνια στη Net One με 16Mbps και έχω πέσει τώρα στα ~11, αλλά μάλλον δε φταίει η εταιρία γι' αυτό).
Ακόμα και όταν οι άλλοι διαμαρτύρονται για προβλήματα, εγώ δεν παρατηρώ συνήθως τίποτα. Πάντα κατεβάζω με το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας και το 780wl έχει συνήθως 3-4 η/υ και smartphones, ασύρματα και ενσύρματα και χτυπάει μήνα+ και πολύ ταλαιπωρία πριν παρατηρήσω hiccups.  :Smile:

----------


## Balk

> Εγώ γενικά δεν έχω προβλήματα (αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι ξεκίνησα πριν 3 χρόνια στη Net One με 16Mbps και έχω πέσει τώρα στα ~11, αλλά μάλλον δε φταίει η εταιρία γι' αυτό).
> Ακόμα και όταν οι άλλοι διαμαρτύρονται για προβλήματα, εγώ δεν παρατηρώ συνήθως τίποτα. Πάντα κατεβάζω με το μέγιστο της ταχύτητας και το 780wl έχει συνήθως 3-4 η/υ και smartphones, ασύρματα και ενσύρματα και χτυπάει μήνα+ και πολύ ταλαιπωρία πριν παρατηρήσω hiccups.


Πάντως και εγώ είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες.  Σταθερότητα, ταχύτητες και τηλεφωνία.  Εντάξει, δεδομένο ότι αργά το απόγευμα - βράδυ οι ταχύτητες μειώνονται αλλά όχι τίποτα τραγικό.  Οι ανάγκες μου καλύπτονται απόλυτα (υποσημ. δε παίζω παιχνίδια online και δεν κατεβάζω μεγάλα αρχεία τακτικά).  

Με τη NetOne έχω γλυτώσει αρκετά χρήματα μέσα στα 2 χρόνια περίπου που είμαι πελάτης της (συγκρίνοντας με τον ΟΤΕ που ήμουν), έχοντας "θυσιάσει" κάποιο μέρος της ταχύτητας της γραμμής μου.  Όσο η εταιρεία δε μου βγάζει θέματα δε το κουνάω ...ρούπι  :One thumb up:   Αν πάρει τη κατιούσα (σε ότι αφορά πάντα τη δική μου σύνδεση), τότε το ξανακοιτάω το θέμα.  Πάντως, εργαλεία σα το MyNetOne και τις ψυφιακές ευκολίες της NetOne στη τιμή που τα προσφέρει, δε νομίζω ότι τα παρέχει κανένας άλλος πάροχος (έχω το Standard pack).  

Αυτά και από εμένα γιατί μου ...παραπονιέται το adslgr forum ότι δε ποστάρω ...συχνά  :Razz: 

Καλό ΣΚ σε όλους.

Balk

----------


## schumifer

Μου ήρθαν που λέτε 2 νεαροί σήμερα, -κοπέλα, άντρας- και άρχισαν να μου συζητάνε για τις νέες γραμμές που έχουν ΄'ερθει στην περιοχή (μάλλον για οπτικές που μας έχουν περάσει στηνβ περιοχή μου).
Και άρχισαν να μου λένε ότι τη γραμμή μου την έχει αγοράσει η  hol και αν ήμουν στη hol θα είχα καλύτερο internet.Μου ζήτησαν να δουν αριθμό βρόγχου (τους τον έδειξα) και μετά άρχισαν να μου σχολιάζουν το λογαριασμό. Όταν τους εξήγησα ότι είχα κόψει τη μία γραμμή και τι μου δίνει η hol για την παρούσα 210 γραμμή μου, έριξαν τα μούτρα τους και μου εξήγησαν ότι στη hol θα ήταν ακριβότερο κατά λίγα ευρώ το πακέτο οπότε δε με συμφέρει.
Τους ρώτησα για τη γραμμή 15 φορές αν είναι του ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι τις οπτικές τις πέρασε η HOL και ανήκουν στη Hol....
Όταν τους ρώτησα για ποιον δουλεύουν μου είπαν ότι ανήκουν σε μία εταιρεία marketing...
Δε τα έχω χαμένα έτσι?
Της hol ήταν τα παιδιά και χαρεύανε...σωστά? 
Ήταν πολύ φιλικοί και ήρεμοι, οπότε δεν άρχισα να ρωτάω σκληρές ερωτήσεις...λολ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...1&postcount=13

----------


## ariadgr

> Μου ζήτησαν να δουν αριθμό βρόγχου (τους τον έδειξα)


 :What..?: 

Μη σου φανεί περίεργο αν σε λίγο η γραμμή σου βρεθεί ξαφνικά σε άλλο πάροχο...

----------


## prodromosfan

Αλήθεια σου είπαν σε όλα αλλά όχι όλη την αλήθεια.
Οπτικές εχουν περάσει όλοι οι πάροχοι και ειναι δικές τους αλλά συνδέουν μονο τα dslam της εταιρίας.
Σπίτι σου δεν περνάει οπτική ίνα σε καμία περίπτωση.

Ναι δουλευουν για μια εταιρία προώθησης πωλήσεων 
η οποία έχει προσληφθεί απο τη ΗΟL για να της φέρει πελάτες.

*Τωρα επειδη τους έδειξες και αριθμό βροχου και τα στοιχεία σου,
περιμενε σε κανα 20ημερο να εχεις γραμμή HOL 
παρότι δεν συμφωνησες σε αυτό.*

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ακομα μία γραμμη Fiber To The Νεροχυτης της HOL πάει προς ενεργοποίηση.

 :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Banditgr

Μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά, χωρίς να έχουν πάρει υπογραφή σε κάποια σύμβαση θα του ενεργοποιήσουν γραμμή ? Μετά μπορεί να τους κυνηγάει με δίκαννα (όχι ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει ή έχει ξαναγίνει).

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά, χωρίς να έχουν πάρει υπογραφή σε κάποια σύμβαση θα του ενεργοποιήσουν γραμμή ? Μετά μπορεί να τους κυνηγάει με δίκαννα (όχι ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει ή έχει ξαναγίνει).


Το εξελιγμενο δίκτυο FTTN(εροχύτης) της HOL δε χρειάζεται υπογραφες και λοιπές γραφειοκρατικές λεπτομέρειες  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: .

----------


## ariadgr

> Μισό λεπτό ρε παιδιά, χωρίς να έχουν πάρει υπογραφή σε κάποια σύμβαση θα του ενεργοποιήσουν γραμμή ? Μετά μπορεί να τους κυνηγάει με δίκαννα (όχι ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει ή έχει ξαναγίνει).


Πλάκα κάνεις; Πρώτη φορά θα είναι που γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο απαξ και εξωτερικοί πωλητές έχουν τα στοιχεία καιτον αριθμό βρόζου;

----------


## mephisto

Off Topic


		παιδες ξερετε τι παιζει με την διακοπη στην netone?Δηλαδη ποσο καιρο πριν πρεπει να κανεις την αιτηση κτλ?

----------


## Sovjohn

Αν θέλεις να κρατήσεις τον αριθμό σου (θέλεις?) τότε πρέπει να κάνεις αίτηση στον άλλο πάροχο πρώτα.

Αν δεν θέλεις να κρατήσεις τον αριθμό σου, τότε μέσα στον μήνα που θέλεις να διακοπεί η σύνδεση, κάνεις και την αίτηση.

----------


## mephisto

μπα δεν με ενδιαφερει ο αριθμος,απλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να τους ειδοποιησω  15 μερες πριν  η κατι τετοιο...Επειδη μετακομιζω να βγει και ενας εκκαθαριστικός να τον πληρώσω και να ξεμπερδεύω με την νετονε...

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα ολα καλα εδω και παρα πολλες μερες τώρα, ακόμα και τα pings με το εξωτερικό επιτέλους έφτιαξαν! μάλλον έφτιαξε και το πρόβλημα με την seabone!  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ και τρία τέταρτα (από τις 16:50), έχω >25% packetloss με εξωτερικό και τα πάντα σέρνονται (1-2 λεπτά να ανοίξει το ADSLgr). Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι κάτι έφταιγε σε μένα, αλλά βλέπω και το smokeping να δείχνει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά. Αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα κανείς άλλος;

----------


## Valder

> Εδώ και τρία τέταρτα (από τις 16:50), έχω >25% packetloss με εξωτερικό και τα πάντα σέρνονται (1-2 λεπτά να ανοίξει το ADSLgr). Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι κάτι έφταιγε σε μένα, αλλά βλέπω και το smokeping να δείχνει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά. Αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα κανείς άλλος;


Εγώ φίλε μου. Κέντρο Γηροκομείου, σέρνομαι εδώ και κάποια ώρα. :Smile:

----------


## psyxakias

Μαύρα χάλια η κατάσταση. Με Ελλάδα έχω 8+ Mbps, με εξωτερικό 0.01-0.10 Mbps (κάτι μεταξύ 14.4 kbps dial-up και ISDN 128k).

*Smokeping:*


*Speedtest & Ping results:*

*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201103081314 by Someonefromhell, v0.59  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  196.16 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  100 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *141.464 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.52 Mbps or 1.07 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Vodafone  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Netone  21.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Vivodi  22.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  23.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  23.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A On Telecoms  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Hellas Online  24.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  A Forthnet  38.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Verizon Hellas  143.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Orange Business Hellas  153.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D *Group sum*  *522.25 msec*    *Group average*  *47.48 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Global Crossing US  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Sprint Nextel France  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  38.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Google CDN  43.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Infostrada Italy  57.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Seabone Italy  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Cachefly  75.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  85.67 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Cogent Germany  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C LINX  87.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Telia Germany  87.67 msec  25.00%  +0.67 msec  C Tinet UK  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C DE-CIX  88.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C Wanadoo Netherlands  89.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C MIX  90.00 msec  50.00%   -1.00 msec  C Tata Communications Germany  90.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  91.75 msec  0.00%  +4.50 msec  C Savvis Germany  92.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  C Serverloft Germany  92.50 msec  50.00%   -1.50 msec  C Host-Europe Germany  93.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C British Telecom UK  93.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C AMS-IX  94.00 msec  75.00%  +0.00 msec  C NL-IX  94.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  C PANAP  95.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Deutche Telecom Germany  96.00 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  96.00 msec  25.00%   -6.33 msec  C OVH  96.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C Global Crossing Germany  100.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Opentransit France  102.25 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  102.33 msec  25.00%  +2.67 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  102.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GEANT UK  103.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Hetzner Germany  106.33 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C NTT Communications UK  109.67 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  111.50 msec  50.00%   -1.50 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  116.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Leaseweb Netherlands  117.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C ESPANIX  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  128.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Yahoo US  167.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon US  168.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D PCCW Germany  173.00 msec  25.00%   -29.33 msec  D Cogent Communications US  175.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D Bell Canada  177.00 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  D Telia US  178.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  185.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  D Allstream US  186.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  187.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Softlayer US  199.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  D Qwest US  200.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E The Planet US  201.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E America Online Transit Data Network US  201.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E Savvis US  203.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Level 3 US  206.75 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Verizon Chech  217.33 msec  25.00%   -48.00 msec  E TW Telecom US  220.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E Tata Communications US  227.00 msec  25.00%  +2.33 msec  E AboveNet US  233.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  E XO Communications US  240.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  248.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  E Hurricane Electric US  248.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  E PCCW Hong Kong  307.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F Isnet South Africa  340.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  353.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F AboveNet Japan  372.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  378.00 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F Telstra Australia  380.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  F Optus Australia  382.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  398.33 msec  25.00%  +0.33 msec  F ChinaNet China  399.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  F *Group sum*  *11348.17 msec*    *Group average*  *164.47 msec*  *15.58%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Fastweb Italy  68.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  76.67 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  C Bigpoint Germany  80.00 msec  50.00%  +0.00 msec  C NGI Italy  84.50 msec  50.00%  +1.50 msec  C Esport-Servers Germany  87.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  C 247CS Germany  87.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  89.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Jolt UK  90.33 msec  25.00%   -0.33 msec  C Dataplex Hungary  93.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C GC-Server Germany  97.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C K-Play Germany  98.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Clanhost Netherlands  101.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C NGZ-Server Germany  104.67 msec  25.00%  +1.67 msec  C LB-Server Germany  107.33 msec  25.00%  +1.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  111.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C RDSNET Romania  114.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C ServerFFS Netherlands  136.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Gameservers US  167.50 msec  50.00%  +0.50 msec  D EA US  225.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  E Valve US  254.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F *Group sum*  *2276.00 msec*    *Group average*  *113.80 msec*  *15.00%*   *C*










ΥΓ. Δείτε και packetloss στο spoiler προς τους περισσότερους διεθνείς προορισμούς.  :Evil:

----------


## sierra

Επισης και εγω(ζωγραφου) σερνομαι.

----------


## psyxakias

Τελικά γίναμε Forthnet.  :Yahooooo:

----------


## mephisto

Και εγώ στο Χαλανδρι με τα γόνατα πάω....Σήμερα έστειλα αίτηση διακοπης και σε λίγες εβδομάδες ΟΤΕ και τέλος.Άντε με το καφενείο κ πολύ εκατσα.... :Thumb down:

----------


## Nikiforos

Επιβεβαιώνω και εγω από Κυψέλη ότι δυστυχώς σερνόμεθα!!! μερικές σελίδες πχ το facebook αργουν τρομέρα για την ανανεωσή τους και ειδικά σε φωτογραφίες κτλ! δραμα! (τωρα δεν το φτάνω κιόλας!) σύμφωνα με τα γραφήματα τα μισα πακέτα πάνε.....στον γάμο του καραγκιόζη? 
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1

root@OpenWrt:~# traceroute -n www.facebook.com
traceroute to www.facebook.com (66.220.156.11), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.2.237.1  0.359 ms  0.515 ms  0.261 ms
 2  10.2.237.5  21.591 ms  97.088 ms  99.996 ms
 3  77.83.12.253  105.642 ms  22.366 ms  24.401 ms
 4  77.83.14.16  23.732 ms  26.208 ms  25.731 ms
 5  77.83.14.78  23.421 ms  22.276 ms  22.212 ms
 6  213.144.178.101  28.056 ms  20.422 ms  23.215 ms
 7  *  195.22.210.34  154.528 ms  83.963 ms
 8  64.208.27.45  85.705 ms  *  *
 9  67.16.143.105  171.206 ms  *  169.709 ms
10  *  208.178.246.154  203.163 ms  64.215.81.234  164.714 ms
11  *  74.119.78.60  169.745 ms  74.119.78.68  168.520 ms
12  *  74.119.76.65  195.981 ms  204.15.21.95  166.571 ms
13  74.119.78.9  209.075 ms  74.119.78.13  167.461 ms  *
14  *  *  *
15  *  *  *
16  *  *  *
17  *  *  *
 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

πριν κατηγορήσετε τη netone δειτε και στις άλλες εταιρίες, η seabone εχει προβλημα! πχ η HOL
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...rget=HOL.HSea1

----------


## psyxakias

> Και εγώ στο Χαλανδρι με τα γόνατα πάω....Σήμερα έστειλα αίτηση διακοπης και σε λίγες εβδομάδες ΟΤΕ και τέλος.Άντε με το καφενείο κ πολύ εκατσα....


Και εγώ έστειλα e-mail αναφοράς τεχνικού προβλήματος και ξεκινάω να κοιτάω διαδικασίες για επιστροφή στον ΟΤΕ, διότι η υπηρεσία της NetOne δεν με καλύπτει καθόλου πλέον, με τόσα τεχνικά προβλήματα.




> πριν κατηγορήσετε τη netone δειτε και στις άλλες εταιρίες, η seabone εχει προβλημα! πχ η HOL
> http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...rget=HOL.HSea1


Αυτό δεν με αφορά καθόλου ως συνδρομητή. Αφορά τους υπεύθυνους των παρόχων που επιλέγουν upstreams και εφεδρικά κυκλώματα ( :Whistle: ) για να μην παρουσιάζονται τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα.  :Wink:

----------


## schumifer

Σούρσιμο λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.
Μόνο από bandwidth files πάει γρήγορα(!)

----------


## andreasp

Και στο Ν.Ηράκλειο με 60kbyte/sec κατεβάζει!

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν το ειπα γιαυτό εγώ, εννοείτε πως δεν είναι δικό μας θέμα σαν συνδρομητές που είμαστε, αλλά αν είναι να φύγουμε να πάμε σε άλλη εταιρία τουλάχιστον να επιλέξουμε κάποια που να μην εχει την ρημάδα την seabone, πχ OTE αλλιώς καθε λίγο και λιγάκι θα έχουμε τα ίδια! αυτό εννοούσα! εγώ πάντως σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος και δεν την αλλάζω, είδαμε και τις άλλες και οτε κτλ. Από όλες σχεδόν έχω περάσει. Ας ελπίσουμε τουλάχιστον το πρόβλημα να φτιαχτεί σύντομα!

----------


## harris

Κατεβάζω 4 αρχεία από rapidshare με premium λογαριασμό και έχω την αστρονομική ταχύτητα των 70-80kpbs  :ROFL:

----------


## Banditgr

Ουφ και νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ ήμουν. Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι και συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν σέρνομαι απλά, αλλά έρπω (όπως τα ερπετά)  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

(Δεν κάνω quotes διότι είναι πολυτέλεια το επιπλέον refresh  :Laughing: )

@Nikiforos: Το πρόβλημα πιθανόν να παρουσιάζεται και σε άλλους παρόχους (Hol, Forthnet) αλλά σε μικρότερη κλίμακα επειδή δεν έχουν Seabone ως μοναδικό πάροχο. Εγώ σκεφτόμουν για Wind αλλά τελικά λέω να μη το ρισκάρω και να επιστρέψω ΟΤΕ.

@harris: 160 Kbps εδώ (20 KB/sec) με rapidshare, σε έφαγα!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Nikiforos

οχι wind!!! έχω φίλους που εχουν και εχει πολλά προβληματα!!! μου εδωσαν μια καλή προσφορά αλλά δεν θέλω και επειδή για 2 νούμερα δινουν ISDN! δεν εχουν δλδ VOIP όπως η netone.
και εγω σέρνομαι σαν τους γυμνοσαλιαγκες που βλεπω στο εξοχικό!

----------


## harris

> οχι wind!!! έχω φίλους που εχουν και εχει πολλά προβληματα!!! μου εδωσαν μια καλή προσφορά αλλά δεν θέλω και επειδή για 2 νούμερα δινουν ISDN! δεν εχουν δλδ VOIP όπως η netone.


Μπορώ να σου πω ότι πλέον, εδώ και ένα χρόνο, η wind είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστος πάροχος  :Smile: 




> και εγω σέρνομαι σαν τους γυμνοσαλιαγκες που βλεπω στο εξοχικό!


Μην προσβάλλεις έτσι τους γυμνοσάλιαγκες  :ROFL:

----------


## mephisto

Εντάξει το πρόβλημα τώρα είναι το sea bone ,ok δεκτό.καθημερινά  που σέρνεται σε διάφορες ώρες είναι το θέμα....

----------


## enasdios

επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ. είναι λίγο πιο αργό αλλά όχι τραγικά πράματα.

----------


## Nikiforos

ειναι πολυς καιρο που δεν ειχα προβλημα μεχρι σήμερα!!

----------


## psyxakias

> ειναι πολυς καιρο που δεν ειχα προβλημα μεχρι σήμερα!!


Τόσο έντονο πρόβλημα όντως δεν παρουσιάζεται συχνά, αλλά γενικά το 2011 με έχει απογοητεύσει η NetOne ενώ 8 μήνες του 2010 ήμουν ΟΚ. Πλέον κάθε σαββατοκύριακο τα απογεύματα σέρνεται, στις 24 Ιανουαρίου δεν είχαμε καθόλου τηλεφωνία για αρκετές ώρες, και σήμερα αυτό το χάλι εδώ και 3+ ώρες. Το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι κρίμα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Hostlist version  201103081314 by Someonefromhell, v0.59  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 4 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  193.819 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  4 Hosts alive  103 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *141.138 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *8.45 Mbps or 1.06 MB/sec*

----------


## harris

Έπειτα από την σημερινή μεγάλη συγκίνηση που μου πρόσφερε ο αγαπημένος πάροχος θυμίζοντάς μου πως ήταν το ίντερνετ την εποχή της pstn, είπα να συνδεθώ στο γειτονέξ μπας και κατεβούν και τα αρχεία που ήθελα  :Laughing:

----------


## psyxakias

Εμένα που κλειδώσανε όλοι οι γείτονες τα WiFi και κάτι έπαθε και το mobile internet και δεν μπορώ να πάρω IP, τι να πω;  :Laughing: 

Ακόμα και το GMail τις μισές φορές δεν μου ανοίγει:


> Some Gmail features have failed to load due to an Internet connectivity problem. If this problem persists, try reloading the page, using https, or using the basic HTML version. Learn More.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Υπομονή υπομονή πλέων τελειώνει,

Δεν μπορούμε ούτε να δουλέψουμε κάθισα στο PC σερνόταν το net λέω θα μπούκωσε το CPE λόγο uTorrent κάνω reboot το CPE κλεινό uTorrent τα ιδία σελίδες με loading progress λες και έχω κάνα 56Κ, σύνδεση με εξωτερικό και ping κατεστραμμένα με το Packet Loss να βαράει κόκκινα σε server εξωτερικού είχα 2800ms.

Αν πιάσουμε το θέμα ταχύτητες πρωινές ώρες ΟΚ μεσημεριανές απογευματινές & βραδυνές ώρες ας το αφήσουμε το άθλημα δεν πάμε και πολύ καλά σ\κ με κάλυψε ο @*psyxakias*.

Δύστυχος αρχίζω και σκέπτομαι σοβαρά την μετάβαση μου σε άλλο ISP, και είναι κρίμα γιατί μου είχε κάνει πολύ καλή εντύπωση 1 χρόνω και τώρα μου τα  :Censored:  ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## psyxakias

Τουλάχιστον βρήκα τρόπο απλό για να μπαίνω ADSLgr χωρίς τρελό σύρσιμο. GRnet IPv6 tunnel.  :Crazy: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*www.adslgr.com (NetOne IPv4):*



> Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
>     Packets: Sent = 60, Received = 46, *Lost = 14 (23% loss)*,
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
>     Minimum = 186ms, Maximum = 189ms, Average = 187ms


*www.adslgr.com (NetOne->GRnet IPv6):*



> Ping statistics for 2001:1828:0:6::2:
>     Packets: Sent = 60, Received = 60, *Lost = 0 (0% loss)*,
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
>     Minimum = 187ms, Maximum = 200ms, Average = 192ms


ADSLgr IPv6 enabled: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=478600  :Respekt:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Τουλάχιστον βρήκα τρόπο απλό για να μπαίνω ADSLgr χωρίς τρελό σύρσιμο. GRnet IPv6 tunnel.


Την τούτο τρώγεται?  :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

Επιβεβαιωνω και εγω τις τελευταιες 2,5+ ωρες σερνεται.

Στην αρχη νομιζα οτι ηταν dns servers προβλημα (οπως το ΣΚ που για καποιες ωρες ειχε τρελα time outs και μολις γυρισα σε OpenDNS πηγαινε σφαιρα) αλλα μολις ειδα οτι και με OpenDNS σερνεται (μονο με Google DNS ειναι λιγο καλυτερα, οχι αισθητα μπορει να ειναι και η ιδεα μου.

----------


## psyxakias

> Την τούτο τρώγεται?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=478600  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Επιβεβαιωνω και εγω τις τελευταιες 2,5+ ωρες σερνεται.


3.5+ and counting.  :Razz:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=478600 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> 3.5+ and counting.


Το είχα διάβαση αυτό για το IPv6 δεν είχα προσέξει ότι δύνεται δυνατότητα να το δοκιμάσεις,
Thanks @psyxakias,
κάνω Download το Tunnel Broker με speed 6.9kb/s ...

----------


## psyxakias

> Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
>     Packets: Sent = 276, Received = 93, *Lost = 183 (66% loss)*,
> Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
>     Minimum = 180ms, Maximum = 212ms, Average = 182ms


Το πρόβλημα έχει χειροτερέψει σε εμένα (60%+ packet loss) αλλά έπρηξα έναν φίλο με ΟΤΕ και ευτυχώς μου άνοιξε proxy και τώρα κυριολεκτικά πετάω (5+ Mbps με εξωτερικό :Yahooooo: ). Thanks άγνωστε ΟΤΕ συνδρομητή!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Και εγώ τα ίδια (Κυψέλη). Ειδικά οι "ξένες" σελίδες δεν φορτώνουν εύκολα.  :Thumb down:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

@*psyxakias* Όντος η διαφορά πλοήγησης στο adslgr.com μεσώ IPv6 Tunnel είναι φανερή!

Thanks a lot psyxakia!!!  :Smile: 

*IPv4*:



> C:\>ping www.adslgr.com
> 
> Pinging www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=53
> Request timed out.
> Reply from 173.45.101.34: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=53
> Request timed out.
> 
> Ping statistics for 173.45.101.34:
> ...


*IPv6*:



> C:\>ping www.adslgr.com
> 
> Pinging www.adslgr.com [2001:1828:0:6::2] with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 2001:1828:0:6::2: time=197ms
> Reply from 2001:1828:0:6::2: time=203ms
> Reply from 2001:1828:0:6::2: time=191ms
> Reply from 2001:1828:0:6::2: time=203ms
> 
> Ping statistics for 2001:1828:0:6::2:
> ...

----------


## Valder

Ερώτηση: Τον 211 αριθμό μου μπορώ να τον πάρω και να τον πάω στον ΟΤΕ ή μόνο τον 210?


Απλά πληροφοριακά για να ξέρω, σε περίπτωση που συνεχιστεί το σκηνικό...


ΥΓ: Κι όχι τίποτ' άλλο αλλά σύστησα και πρόσφατα την πρώην μου στη Netone. Θα νομίζει ότι της το κανα για να σέρνεται και να την πληγώσω έτσι ακόμα περισσότερο. :ROFL:

----------


## prodromosfan

@psyxakias 
τυχαίο; δεν νομιζω.  :Razz: 

αντε παιδί μου πηγαινε προς αλλες παραλίες γιατι και που χιόνισε, άσπρη μέρα δεν είδαμε.  :Razz: 

btw μολις γυρισα σπιτι και οντως σερνεται ολιγον τι.
θα κανω και κανα τεστ να δουμε μηπως κανουμε ρεκορ αποψε. 



Off Topic


		btw προτιμω τον προηγουμενο Netone1 που εβγαινε και μας ελεγε τι παιζοταν καθε φορα  που σερνομασταν.

----------


## Nikiforos

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...get=Wind.WSea1

Μήπως τελικά πρέπει να ξανασκεφτώ την πρόταση που μου είχαν κάνει από την wind?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Valder

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		btw προτιμω τον προηγουμενο Netone1 που εβγαινε και μας ελεγε τι παιζοταν καθε φορα  που σερνομασταν.




Off Topic


		"Τον προηγούμενο Netone1" μπρρρρ... creepy, μου θυμίζει μοντέλα Cylons που έφευγε ο ένας και έβγαιναν άλλοι 100 ίδιοι από τη γωνία.

Βρε λέτε η Netone να είναι γεμάτη Cylons και να τους την έπεσε ο William Adama που είναι πιό σκληρός κι από τον Τσακ Νόρρις και να τους έκοψε τις γραμμές;


Οκ σκάω.-

----------


## Netone1

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που έδωσαν οι συνάδελφοι από την Διεύθυνση Δικτύου, το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε μαζικό κόψιμο οπτικών ινών της Seabone, μεταξύ των περιοχών Palermo & Milan της Ιταλίας.

Δυστυχώς η εκτιμώμενη ώρα αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος, όπως αυτή επικοινωνήθηκε από την Seabone, είναι η 01:00 ώρα Ελλάδας, ή 23:00 GMT.

Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για το περιστατικό, δεδομένου ότι η απόδοση σε σελίδες εξωτερικού είναι πράγματι πολύ χαμηλή απ' όταν ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα.

Παραμένω στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία τυχόν χρειαστείτε.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Netone1

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτή η seabone μας έχει βγάλει το λάδι! ειναι γεγονός πως κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τα τυχόν προβλήματα κατά κύριο λόγο οφείλονται σε προβλήματα της Seabone! μάλιστα αν δείτε σήμερα τα γραφήματα τα ίδια προβλήματα είναι σε forthnet, HOL και on telecoms. Αν έχουν και αλλες διασυνδεσεις μπορεί να μην φαίνεται το προβλημα στους συνδρομητές, φαίνεται όμως πως η netone έχει μονο την seabone οποτε με το που πάθει κατι είμαστε εκτός ή σερνόμαστε σαν ερπετά χαμω. Δεν μπορουν να αλλαξουν τουλάχιστον παροχο αν όχι να βάλουν και άλλες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές προς το εξωτερικό? ελεος ποιά! έχει καταντήσει πολυ βαρετό! ή πρέπει κάτι να κάνει ή αλλιώς θα αρχίσει να χάνει συνδρομητές!

edit : δεν είχα δει το προηγούμενο ποστ! ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνετε με την Seabone! κάθε λιγο και λιγάκι κάποια ζημιά παθαίνει!

----------


## Sovjohn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		"Τον προηγούμενο Netone1" μπρρρρ... creepy, μου θυμίζει *μοντέλα Cylons που έφευγε ο ένας και έβγαιναν άλλοι 100 ίδιοι από τη γωνία*.
> 
> Βρε λέτε η Netone να είναι γεμάτη Cylons και να τους την έπεσε ο William Adama που είναι πιό σκληρός κι από τον Τσακ Νόρρις και να τους έκοψε τις γραμμές;
> 
> 
> Οκ σκάω.-


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing: 

Άντε βρε, και Agent Smith!

ΥΓ: Το πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα είναι χέμπιπ ψηλά κι αγνάντευε... Καιρός είναι μου φαίνεται να δω όσες ταινίες δεν είχα δει και τις έχω εδώ και κάθονται...  :No no:

----------


## psyxakias

> Αυτή η seabone μας έχει βγάλει το λάδι! ειναι γεγονός πως κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι τα τυχόν προβλήματα κατά κύριο λόγο οφείλονται σε προβλήματα της Seabone! μάλιστα αν δείτε σήμερα τα γραφήματα τα ίδια προβλήματα είναι σε forthnet, HOL και on telecoms. Αν έχουν και αλλες διασυνδεσεις μπορεί να μην φαίνεται το προβλημα στους συνδρομητές, φαίνεται όμως πως η netone έχει μονο την seabone οποτε με το που πάθει κατι είμαστε εκτός ή σερνόμαστε σαν ερπετά χαμω. Δεν μπορουν να αλλαξουν τουλάχιστον παροχο αν όχι να βάλουν και άλλες εναλλακτικές διαδρομές προς το εξωτερικό? ελεος ποιά! έχει καταντήσει πολυ βαρετό! ή πρέπει κάτι να κάνει ή αλλιώς θα αρχίσει να χάνει συνδρομητές!


Κλασικά πάλι εγώ φταίω διότι τους πρώτους 8 μήνες απορούσα πως με 1 κύκλωμα έχουν τόσο σταθερό δίκτυο, σε σχέση με άλλο προηγούμενο πάροχό μου (Forthnet) που έχει αρκετά κυκλώματα.  :Razz: 

Το πρόβλημα καλά κρατεί. Πριν 5 λεπτά συμπληρώσαμε τις 6 ώρες, για να δούμε αν θα φτιαχτεί έως τη 01:00.

----------


## Cosmonaut

Μόλις επανήλθα στις συνηθισμένες καλές ταχύτητες

----------


## psyxakias

Μετά από 6.5 ώρες, φαίνεται *επιτέλους* να εξαφανίστηκε το packet loss, να ανέβηκαν οι ταχύτητες (8+ Mbps με εξωτερικό  :Yahooooo: ) αλλά εκτοξεύτηκε και το latency (280-290 ms με ADSLgr):




> Tracing route to www.adslgr.com [173.45.101.34]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
>   1    52 ms    99 ms    99 ms  speedtouch.lan [192.168.1.254]
>   2    21 ms    22 ms    22 ms  77.83.12.253
>   3    23 ms    23 ms    23 ms  dc-rt01-Ge00-00-01.netone.gr [77.83.14.14]
>   4    22 ms    22 ms    21 ms  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.26]
>   5   101 ms   101 ms   102 ms  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.101]
> 
> ...


........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Εντάξει μη τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας. Είναι απλά σαν σαββατοκύριακο απόγευμα. Η διαφορά είναι αισθητή, οι σελίδες ανοίγουν πολύ καλύτερα σε σχέση με πριν.  :One thumb up:

----------


## psyxakias

*NetOne Smokeping το τελευταίο 12ωρο:*

----------


## The King

Κάτι έχει αρχίσει να σαλεύει σιγά σιγά...

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ και κανά μισάωρο έστρωσε και ήρθε στα φυσιολογικά, σε απόδοση, latency, packetloss. Επιτέλους...  :One thumb up: 

Αύριο θα ξεκινήσω να ψάχνομαι μεταξύ ΟΤΕ & Wind διότι δυστυχώς δε μου εμπνέει πλέον εμπιστοσύνη η NetOne με 1 κύκλωμα (που όπως φαίνεται έχει συχνά προβλήματα και μπουκώνει τα απογεύματα & Σ/Κ), ώστε να προβώ σε αίτηση μεταφοράς (λογικά) μέχρι την άλλη εβδομάδα, εκτός και αν αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## evantigger

Άντε να μας μείνει λίγο παραπάνω bandwidth και για μας

----------


## psyxakias

> Άντε να μας μείνει λίγο παραπάνω bandwidth και για μας


Μάλλον ατύχησες, δεν είμαι heavy downloader (30 GB/μήνα) οπότε ζήτημα είναι αν θα κερδίσεις μέσο όρο 100 Kbit/s από τη δική μου χρήση. Περισσότερο από γκρίνια και ποιοτικές απαιτήσεις θα γλυτώσει η NetOne.  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Κι εδώ όλα ΟΚ.

(ξερω,ξερω,ο φοιτητης της παρεας άργησε ~5 ωρες  :Razz:  )

----------


## mephisto

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που έδωσαν οι συνάδελφοι από την Διεύθυνση Δικτύου, το πρόβλημα οφείλεται σε μαζικό κόψιμο οπτικών ινών της Seabone, μεταξύ των περιοχών Palermo & Milan της Ιταλίας.
> 
> Δυστυχώς η εκτιμώμενη ώρα αποκατάστασης του προβλήματος, όπως αυτή επικοινωνήθηκε από την Seabone, είναι η 01:00 ώρα Ελλάδας, ή 23:00 GMT.
> 
> Θα ήθελα να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για το περιστατικό, δεδομένου ότι η απόδοση σε σελίδες εξωτερικού είναι πράγματι πολύ χαμηλή απ' όταν ξεκίνησε το πρόβλημα.
> 
> Παραμένω στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνιση ή πληροφορία τυχόν χρειαστείτε.
> ...


Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση,αλλα για το καθημερινο προβλημα του μπουκωματος σε ωρες αιχμης δεν μας ειπατε τιποτα...Εγω βεβαια ηδη εχω κανει αιτηση διακοπης, αλλα νομιζω οτι πρεπει να ενημερωσετε τους συνδρομητες σας για το τι θα γινει με το θεμα του bandwidth...

----------


## Nikiforos

Παρόλο το πρόβλημα χτες οφείλω να πω πως μια χαρά έπαιζα σε online game servers που βρίσκονται στην Γερμανία και μάλιστα με πολύ καλούς χρόνους απόκρισης! περίεργο ετσι ? άλλες φορές που ειχε θέμα η seabone δεν μπορουσα καν να παίξω! ευτυχώς που φτιάχτηκε το πρόβλημα. Αλλά αυτή η seabone μας έχει πεθάνει! συχνά πυκνά όλο και κάτι χαλάει!  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## liakjim

> Περισσότερο από *γκίνια* και ποιοτικές απαιτήσεις θα γλυτώσει η NetOne.


fixed  :Razz:

----------


## theopan

Το πρόβλημα που υπήρχε χθες το βράδυ λόγω της seabone, λύθηκε κατά τα φαινόμενα αργά το βράδυ, σήμερα όμως πάλι τα ίδια. Έχω ίσως και ακόμα χειρότερο πρόβλημα από χθες. Είμαι ο μόνος;

----------


## prodromosfan

τι προβλημα ακριβως;

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 7 λεπτά και 22 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

*ISP Net One SA - IP 77.83. xxxxx - :: - BBRAS 377.83.12.253 - Network   77.83.0.0/16* *Network Advertised via * *TELECOM ITALIA SPARKLE S.p.A.*Test date and time is Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 15:12:42 - script ver 1.1 m download*Microsoft Windows XP Professional   - 2 Threads(2 CPUs), List by Someonefromhell, v0.59* * resolve in 86.5371 ms - NIC     0 Mbps**Time to fetch webpage 1,39 seconds - Upload speed:  334.00 kb/s - Interleaved* 
prepend info

*Spoiler:*





 no prepending




Ping results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





*MOS (mean opinion score), is scaled from 5=best to 1=worst*
*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Hellas Online  24.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Wind  25.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  A  UP  4,39On Telecoms  24.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Vivodi  24.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  DOWN  4,39Forthnet  52.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,37OTE  26.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  UP  4,39Netone  22.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  A  UP  4,39NTUA@GRNET  24.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  A  UP  4,39Vodafone  236 ms  0 %  192 ms  E  UP  2,17Orange Business Hellas  149.75 ms  0 %  -13 ms  D  UP  4,34Verizon Hellas  132.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,33Cyta Hellas  25.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  A  DOWN  4,39*Total ping time is*  768.25 ms     




*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





DE-CIX  72.25 ms  0 %  -2 ms  B  UP  4,37AMS-IX  87.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36LINX  85 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NL-IX  92 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,35RIPN@MSK-IX  130.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,33ESPANIX  110.25 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,34MIX  89.25 ms  0 %  -3 ms  C  UP  4,36PANAP  92.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Akamai  38.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  DOWN  4,38Cachefly  70 ms  0 %  -1 ms  B  UP  4,37Google CDN  41.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  B  UP  4,38Yahoo US  156.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,31AT&T US  178.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,23Global Crossing US  175 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,26Level 3 US  197 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,18Telia US  177.75 ms  0 %  15 ms  D  UP  4,15Qwest US  186 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  UP  4,22Tata Communications US  219.75 ms  0 %  -3 ms  E  UP  4,13Verizon US  164.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,27Savvis US  182.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,22America Online Transit Data Network US  198.75 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  UP  4,19Cogent Communications US  193.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,19Hurricane Electric US  245 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,02AboveNet US  241.5 ms  0 %  -25 ms  E  UP  4,20XO Communications US  247.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  DOWN  4,00Sprint Nextel US  176 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  DOWN  4,24Allstream US  188.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  D  UP  4,22TW Telecom US  233.75 ms  0 %  -1 ms  E  UP  4,06Deutche Telecom Germany  92 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36Global Crossing Germany  86.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Cogent Germany  82 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Telia Germany  102.25 ms  0 %  -45 ms  C  UP  4,40Level 3 Germany  87.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Tata Communications Germany  81.5 ms  0 %  -2 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Savvis Germany  83.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,36Cable&Wireless Germany  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,36PCCW Germany  262.75 ms  0 %  104 ms  F  UP  2,95NTT Communications UK  88.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,36America Online Transit Data Network UK  97 ms  0 %  -11 ms  C  UP  4,36Tinet UK  97.5 ms  0 %  14 ms  C  UP  4,33GEANT UK  108 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,34British Telecom UK  83.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Hurricane Electric UK  105.25 ms  0 %  9 ms  C  DOWN  4,34Tinet Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  DOWN  4,35AboveNet Netherlands  92.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Wanadoo Netherlands  100.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  DOWN  4,35GEANT Netherlands  98.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Opentransit France  97.5 ms  0 %  4 ms  C  UP  4,35Sprint Nextel France  84.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36Seabone Italy  55.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Infostrada Italy  71.75 ms  0 %  20 ms  B  UP  4,34Telstra Australia  370 ms  0 %  0 ms  F  DOWN  3,46Optus Australia  385.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,38NTT Communicatons Japan  173 ms  50 %   -10 ms  D  DOWN  3,04AboveNet Japan  367.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,47Verizon Chech  106.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35ChinaNet China  598.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  2,27PCCW Hong Kong  302.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  DOWN  3,77Pacnet Signapore  399.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  F  UP  3,31Isnet South Africa  359 ms  0 %  2 ms  F  UP  3,50Maxnet New Zealand  366.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  F  UP  3,45Bell Canada  167 ms  0 %  -2 ms  D  DOWN  4,28Leaseweb Netherlands  80 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36The Planet US  213 ms  0 %  2 ms  E  UP  4,11Softlayer US  211.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,13Dreamhost US  228.5 ms  0 %  3 ms  E  UP  4,05Rackspace US  179.25 ms  0 %  1 ms  D  UP  4,23Serverloft Germany  98.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Host-Europe Germany  87.75 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,35Hetzner Germany  90 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35OVH  86.5 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  11375.75 ms     




*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





NGI Italy  74.75 ms  0 %  1 ms  B  UP  4,36Fastweb Italy  75.5 ms  0 %  2 ms  C  UP  4,36NGZ-Server Germany  73.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  UP  4,37K-Play Germany  93 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  DOWN  4,36GC-Server Germany  87.5 ms  0 %  6 ms  C  UP  4,35247CS Germany  71.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  B  DOWN  4,37Esport-Servers Germany  81.25 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36LB-Server Germany  77.5 ms  0 %  -9 ms  C  UP  4,37G-Portal Germany  76 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,36Jolt UK  96 ms  0 %  3 ms  C  DOWN  4,35Multiplay UK  96.5 ms  0 %  1 ms  C  UP  4,35ServerFFS Netherlands  101 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,35GS-COM DK  0 ms  100 %   0 ms  FAILED  DOWN  1,00Clanhost Netherlands  93 ms  0 %  -1 ms  C  UP  4,36RDSNET Romania  119.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,34Dataplex Hungary  102.5 ms  0 %  5 ms  C  UP  4,34EA US  191 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,20Valve US  245.5 ms  0 %  0 ms  E  UP  4,01Gameservers US  150.75 ms  0 %  0 ms  D  DOWN  4,01Bigpoint Germany  84.25 ms  0 %  0 ms  C  UP  4,36*Total ping time is*  1990.25 ms     



*Total ping time is* *14134.25 ms*  8  11  44  20  10  9Greek servers  768.25  69,84 msInternational servers  11375.75  162,51 msGameservers  1990.25  104,75 ms



*Total ping time is* *14134.25 ms* *137,23 ms**Packet loss 1,55 %* 


*Test History(Last 10 results)*

*Spoiler:*





Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 15:12:42-Total ping time in ms is 14134.25Τετάρτη 0




Speedtest results (Detailed)

*Spoiler:*





Test date and time is Τετάρτη 09-03-2011 and time 15:14:52Free Fr   0,24Mirrorservice   0,05Apple   1,19Nvidia   1,68Microsoft   1,46LeaseWeb   1,46ServerBoost   0,43ThinkBroadband   0,19Cachefly   0,30Ovh   0,19UoCrete   0,63Forthnet   1,19Otenet   1,52RootBSD   0,26



Detailed results for multihosts(Line capacity)

*Spoiler:*





 Host list by Someonefromhellftp://ftp.free.fr/ 0.35 MB/sftp://ftp.ovh.net/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/ 0.05 MB/sftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.sunet.se/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/ 0.05 MB/sftp://ftp.uni-kl.de/ 0.15 MB/sftp://ftp.funet.fi/ 0.1 MB/sftp://ftp5.gwdg.de/ 0.3 MB/sftp://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ 0.05 MB/s



*Average speed for 14 hosts*  0,77 MB/s  6 Mbps *Line speed for 10 hosts (Line Capacity)*  1,35 MB/s  11 Mbps

----------


## psyxakias

Ούτε εγώ αντιμετωπίζω κάποιο πρόβλημα εδώ...

----------


## andreasp

Πάντως και τώρα σέρνετε! Ξαναεμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα!

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε εμένα τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. 

http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1

----------


## prodromosfan

> Πάντως και τώρα σέρνετε! Ξαναεμφανίστηκε το πρόβλημα!


οπως καταλαβαινεις εμφανιζεται μονο σε σενα.
κανε και μια επανεκκινηση το μοντεμ. :Wink:

----------


## Nikiforos

Ποτε εγινε αυτο και δεν το έχω μάθει? η ποιότητα δικτύου εξαρτάται από την περιοχή, όσα χρόνια ειχα οτε παντα υστερουσε και τον χρυπληρωναμε, και σε πολλες περιοχες ακόμα τα ιδια. Βεβαια τωρα με τις μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (ADSL+2) μπορει τα πράγματα να ειναι αλλιως αλλα δεν θέλω να πληρωνω περισσότερα και να το ρισκαρω και ισως να εχω και κατι χειροτερο, αν αλλαζα παροχο θα έβαζα wind γιατι επειδη εχω και κινητο μου κανουν προσθετη εκπτωση -10 ευρώ τον μηνα στο παγιο του κινητου. Και πολλα αλλα που δεν ειναι επι του παροντος τοπικ να αναλυσω τώρα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι σε γενικες γραμμες ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με την netone προσωπικα, και αν χαλαει μια φορα στο τοσο με ενα μικρο προβλημα (λεμε τώρα) της το συγχωρω. Οπως ειπα ειδαμε και με αλλους.....

Υ.Γ δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα το να γυρνουσα από αλλον εναλλακτικο ISP ξανα σε πΟΤΕ, μοιάζει σαν να πηγαινα από linux ξανα σε winblows, θα ήταν μεγάλη κατάντια για μένα και δεν το αντέχω! :Pppp

----------


## theopan

> οπως καταλαβαινεις εμφανιζεται μονο σε σενα.
> κανε και μια επανεκκινηση το μοντεμ.


Μα δεν εμφανίζεται μόνο σε αυτόν. Αφού κι εγώ είπα ότι ξαναέχω πρόβλημα. Και μάλλον δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι είμαστε στο ίδιο Α/Κ.
Ακόμε και με το gmail έχω πρόβλημα πλέον. Πάρα πολλές δε σελίδες, κάνουν timeout και θέλουν 2-3 refresh για να ανοίξουν...

----------


## prodromosfan

αρα τοπικο του Α/Κ το προβλημα. 

καντε και κανα τεστ

ανεφερε το κιολας και ρωτα γιατι ειναι μονο σε ενα Α/Κ ενω σε ολους τους υπολοιπους φαινεται να εστρωσε;

----------


## psyxakias

@theopan: sorry που ρωτάω το αυτονόητο, αλλά σε όλους μας μπορεί να διαφύγει... DNS δοκίμασες άλλους;

----------


## p270

καλημερα σε ολους 

παρολο που λενε οτι λυθηκε το προβλημα και οντως το σερφαρισμα ειναι ανεκτο στο κατεβασμα εχει μαυρα χαλια καμια σχεση με τις ταχυτητες που ειχα πριν το προβλημα συμβαινει και σε αλλους ;

----------


## andreasp

> καλημερα σε ολους 
> 
> παρολο που λενε οτι λυθηκε το προβλημα και οντως το σερφαρισμα ειναι ανεκτο στο κατεβασμα εχει μαυρα χαλια καμια σχεση με τις ταχυτητες που ειχα πριν το προβλημα συμβαινει και σε αλλους ;


Μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ!

----------


## prodromosfan

> καλημερα σε ολους 
> 
> παρολο που λενε οτι λυθηκε το προβλημα και οντως το σερφαρισμα ειναι ανεκτο στο κατεβασμα εχει μαυρα χαλια καμια σχεση με τις ταχυτητες που ειχα πριν το προβλημα συμβαινει και σε αλλους ;





> Μια απο τα ίδια και εγώ!





> καντε και κανα τεστ


γιαυτο αναφερομαι στα τεστ παραπανω, 
δεν δειχνουν μονο ping αλλά και τη συμπεριφορα της γραμμης τοσο με downloads εξωτερικου όσο και εσωτερικού.

Αυτη τη στιγμή που ειναι ωρα μη αιχμης σας παρουσιαζει προβλημα;
εμενα αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβαινει σφαιρα όλα εσωτερικο/εξωτερικο και το σερφαρισμα ειναι ταχυτατο.

Τσεκαρετε μηπως ειστε στο ιδιο Α/Κ με το καινουριο μελος, γιατι τοτε θα ειναι προβλημα του Α/Κ Ν. Ιωνιας.

----------


## andreasp

> γιαυτο αναφερομαι στα τεστ παραπανω, 
> δεν δειχνουν μονο ping αλλά και τη συμπεριφορα της γραμμης τοσο με downloads εξωτερικου όσο και εσωτερικού.
> 
> Αυτη τη στιγμή που ειναι ωρα μη αιχμης σας παρουσιαζει προβλημα;
> εμενα αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβαινει σφαιρα όλα εσωτερικο/εξωτερικο και το σερφαρισμα ειναι ταχυτατο.
> 
> Τσεκαρετε μηπως ειστε στο ιδιο Α/Κ με το καινουριο μελος, γιατι τοτε θα ειναι προβλημα του Α/Κ Ν. Ιωνιας.


Με τον Theopan στο ίδιο κέντρο είμαι.
Γιατί θα πρέπει να με ενδιαφέρει αν είμαι στο ίδιο κέντρο? Δεν είμαι τεχνικός! Το μοναδικό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι σέρνετε. Τώρα αν φταίει ο Seabone... το κέντρο... ή ο Ερμής που είναι ανάδρομος, δεν με απασχολεί και ιδιαίτερα! Το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει ειναι να φτιαχτεί!

----------


## p270

εγω ειμαι καλλιθεα μεχρι και πριν το προβλημα ολα ηταν καλα κανενα προβλημα και πολυ καλες ταχυτητες απο τις 8 /3 και μετα ολα χαλια σημερα δεν ξερω τι γινεται δεν ειμαι σπιτι

----------


## prodromosfan

> Με τον Theopan στο ίδιο κέντρο είμαι.
> Γιατί θα πρέπει να με ενδιαφέρει αν είμαι στο ίδιο κέντρο?


γιατι μονο το κεντρο σας εχει χοντρο προβλημα οταν σε ολους τους υπολοιπους δεν παρατηρειται προβλημα.

Για να φτιαχτει, το λες στην εταιρεια, αν δεν το φτιαξουν σε ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα, την κανεις για αλλο παροχο.

----------


## p270

μαλλον δεν ειναι το μονο κεντρο που ειναι ο φιλος αλλα και στην καλλιθεα παιζει το ιδιο θεμα και μαλλον ειναι κατι αλλο

----------


## harris

Μάλλον αφορά κάποια αστικά κέντρα το θέμα, γιατί εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή από rapidshare που το δοκίμασα, κατεβάζω κανονικά και χωρίς πρόβλημα  :Thinking:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Μάλλον *αφορά κάποια αστικά κέντρα το θέμα*, γιατί εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή από rapidshare που το δοκίμασα, κατεβάζω κανονικά και χωρίς πρόβλημα


αυτο προσπαθω να εξηγησω οτι τα προβληματα φαινεται να αφορουν μεμονωμενα κεντρα 
και οχι το δικτυο συνολικά.

----------


## p270

σιγουρα ετσι ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι τυχαιο ολα εγιναν μετα απο την βλαβη που ειχαν

----------


## prodromosfan

μα δεν ηταν βλαβη της netone αλλα κυκλωματος εκτος ελλαδος που μισθωνει η netone.
το προβλημα πρεπει να προυπήρχε της βλάβης αυτης.  :Wink:

----------


## p270

οχι πριν την βλαβη ολα ηταν καλα και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα

----------


## prodromosfan

ανεφερε το στο support thread να δεις τι απαντηση θα σου δωσει η εταιρια.
δεν γινεται κοψιμο ινων σε κυκλωμα εκτος ελλαδος να επηρεασει μερικα μονο Α/Κ και οχι ολοκληρο το δικτυο των συνδρομητων

----------


## p270

λοιπον η απαντηση ειναι απο netone ειναι φορτωμενο το κεντρο και χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση αλλα μαλλον αυτο δεν θα γινει ποτε τουλαχιστον απο την netone μιας και η εταιρια στην ουσια θελει να διωξη το προιον μιαλαω μονο το οικιακο οποτε μαλλον για αλλαγη isp

----------


## prodromosfan

> λοιπον η απαντηση ειναι απο netone ειναι φορτωμενο το κεντρο και χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση αλλα μαλλον αυτο δεν θα γινει ποτε τουλαχιστον απο την netone μιας και η εταιρια στην ουσια θελει να διωξη το προιον μιαλαω μονο το οικιακο οποτε μαλλον για αλλαγη isp


τουλαχιστον ειναι ξεκαθαροι στην απαντηση τους, 
ουτε υπεκφυγες ουτε φταιει ο ΟΤΕ, ουτε βαλτε βγαλτε μοντεμ.

----------


## p270

ακριβως βεβαια πηρα απαντηση ξεκαθαρη λογω οτι εργαζεται στην netone ο αδερφος μου αλλιως δεν ξερω αν θα ηταν τοσο ξεκαθαρη μαζι μου μιας και ακομα περμενω απαντηση απο το second level support απαντηση για το θεμα

----------


## prodromosfan

> ακριβως βεβαια πηρα απαντηση ξεκαθαρη λογω οτι εργαζεται στην netone ο αδερφος μου αλλιως δεν ξερω αν θα ηταν τοσο ξεκαθαρη μαζι μου μιας και ακομα περμενω απαντηση απο το second level support απαντηση για το θεμα


μιας που εχεις τα inside info ρωτα και για το Α/Κ Ν. Ιωνίας να μην παιδευονται αδικα και οι αλλοι 2 που ανηκουν στο συγκεκριμενο κεντρο.

----------


## p270

παιδια το ιδιο παιζει και εκει το θεμα ειναι οτι στην ουσια δεν παζει να γινει αναβαθμισει για τον λογο που εγραψα και ποιο πανω εμενα εχει γινει σαν να εχω pstn πλεον με ενα fiel να κατεβαινη δεν μπορω ουτε σερφαριμα να κανω

διστυχως μαλλον παω για αλλαγη αλλα το θεμα ειναι που ;

----------


## prodromosfan

> παιδια το ιδιο παιζει και εκει το θεμα ειναι οτι στην ουσια δεν παζει να γινει αναβαθμισει για τον λογο που εγραψα και ποιο πανω εμενα εχει γινει σαν να εχω pstn πλεον με ενα fiel να κατεβαινη δεν μπορω ουτε σερφαριμα να κανω
> 
> διστυχως μαλλον παω για αλλαγη αλλα το θεμα ειναι που ;


θα βγω offtopic αλλα για ΟΤΕ.
αλλος τροπος για να αποφασισεις ειναι αν ρωτησεις τους γειτονες σου τι παροχο εχουνε, τι χρηση κανουνε και αν ειναι ευχαριστημενοι, και να επιλεξεις κι εσυ τι θα βαλεις.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> μαλλον δεν ειναι το μονο κεντρο που ειναι ο φιλος αλλα και στην καλλιθεα παιζει το ιδιο θεμα και μαλλον ειναι κατι αλλο


Εδω πάντως όλα ειναι ΟΚ.Εισαι στο Α/Κ Καλλιθεας ή μήπως μένεις ψιλονοτια και πέφτεις στο Α/Κ Ιπποδρόμου?

(ή αντιστοιχα προς Κουκάκι και πέφτεις στο Α/Κ Ακρόπολης)





> Υ.Γ δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα το να γυρνουσα από αλλον εναλλακτικο ISP ξανα σε πΟΤΕ, μοιάζει σαν να πηγαινα από linux ξανα σε winblows, θα ήταν μεγάλη κατάντια για μένα και δεν το αντέχω! :Pppp


Ναιιιιιιιιιιιιιι , Α-Κ-Ρ-Ι-Β-Ω-Σ.Δε θα μπορουσα να το γραψω περισσοτερο εύγλωττα.Ουτε ενα λεπτο του ευρω στους πρώην Δημοσιους.Φυγαμε οικογενειακως και από Cosmote (επιτελους) και δεν ξανακοιταζουμε πίσω.Καλυτερα στη Forthnet,παρά στους πρωην Δημοσιους,γιατι σημασια δεν εχει μονο η αποδοση και η τιμή,αλλά και το παρελθον του καθενος και δυστυχως εδώ στην Ελλάδα η καταναλωτική μνημη είναι μνημη χρυσοψαρου για τους πιο πολλούς.Ε όχι λοιπον.

ΟΤΕ: Δεν ξεχνώ,δε συγχωρω .&-

----------


## p270

Α/Κ IΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΥ φιλε μου και μολις 3 τετραγωνα απο το κεντρο

........Auto merged post: p270 πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

σκσφτομαι να αλλαξω λιγο το snr μηπως και γινει κατι αν και δεν το νομιζψ

........Auto merged post: p270 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 55 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

δυστηχως ειναι ο ποιο αξιοπιστος ημουν καποτε στον ΟΤΕ αλλα εφυγα λογω κοστους και μαλλον δεν ξαναγυρναω για τον ιδιο λογω

----------


## mephisto

> λοιπον η απαντηση ειναι απο netone ειναι φορτωμενο το κεντρο και χρειαζεται αναβαθμιση αλλα μαλλον αυτο δεν θα γινει ποτε τουλαχιστον απο την netone μιας και η εταιρια στην ουσια θελει να διωξη το προιον μιαλαω μονο το οικιακο οποτε μαλλον για αλλαγη isp


αν ισχυει αυτο που λες τοτε δεν εχω λογια για τον provider...Αρπα κολα η κατασταση και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι προεβαλαν οτι σαν εταιρεια ειχαν πρωτο μελημα τον πελατη...Κριμα αλλα και χαλαλι τους τα 72 ευρω που θα δωσω για να φυγω...

----------


## p270

οπως εγραψα η ενημερωση ειναι απο μεσα και ποιο εκγυρη δεν γινεται ψαχνουν να διωξουν το προιον αλλα μεχρι τωρα δεν τα εχουν καταφερει τα οικονομικα προβληματα ειναι παρα πολλα κα για αυτο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση αναβαθμισεις 
και εχει επιβαιβεωθει και απο τη ερωτηση που εκανε τεχνικος σε προισταμενο οποτε κλαψτα

----------


## mephisto

αφου αυτο το θεμα το παρακολουθουν απο τη netone,καλο θα ηταν να βγει καποιος επισημα και να αντικρουσει(εστω και τυπικα) τα οσα λες,διαφορετικα η σιωπη της εταιρειας θα επιβεβαιωσει τα λεγομενα σου....

----------


## tasvar

Πάντως εδώ ψηλά στο Περιστέρι, εδώ και λίγες μέρες η κατάσταση δεν παλεύεται. Αύριο θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο....

----------


## Netone1

Καλησπέρα σας,

Η παρουσία της εταιρείας σε διάφορες αγορές, μεταξύ των οποίων το LLU, τα προϊόντα NGA όπως το VDSL, οι λοιπές υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, τα wholesale & prepaid markets, κ.α. *δεν ορίζεται από φήμες σε forum*.

Από το φθινόπωρο 2010 οπότε και εφαρμόστηκε η διοικητική αναδιοργάνωση της εταιρείας, επεξεργαζόμαστε διάφορες παραμέτρους και σενάρια, ώστε η εταιρεία να προοδεύσει κινούμενη σε ανταγωνιστικό πλαίσιο, απαλλαγμένη από τα προβλήματα του παρελθόντος, και εργαζόμαστε συλλογικά με βάση αυτά.

Αυτό που μπορώ να σας ανακοινώσω επίσημα, είναι ότι οποιοδήποτε σενάριο πώλησης, συγχώνευσης, απορρόφησης, ή άλλο παρόμοιο σενάριο, σε αντίθεση με ότι συνέβαινε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υφίσταται, και η εταιρεία ολοκληρώνει σύντομα την αναδιάρθρωσή της σε όλους τους τομείς, βασισμένη σε ενεκριθέν μακροπρόθεσμο επιχειρηματικό πλάνο, υπό την καθοδήγηση της νέας διοικητικής ομάδας.

Όσον αφορά τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες μας, το τμήμα Ανάπτυξης Προϊόντων & Υπηρεσιών, το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε στο τέλος του 2010, θα φροντίσει ώστε όταν χρειαστεί, να υπάρξει έγκυρη και έγκαιρη ενημέρωση για όλα τα θέματα που σας αφορούν, ως συνδρομητές μας.

Σαν προοϊμιο αυτής της ενημέρωσης, μπορώ να σας αναφέρω ότι έχει αποφασιστεί η πιο ενεργή παρουσία της εταιρείας σε business / corporate τομείς υπηρεσιών, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχει υπάρξει τελεσίδικη απόφαση για το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι, είτε με τις υπηρεσίες LLU, είτε με άλλες υπηρεσίες της εταιρείας σε διάφορους τομείς.

Όπως και στο παρελθόν, σας εγγυούμαστε ότι όταν προκύψει κάτι το οποίο να σας ενδιαφέρει, θα το μάθετε υπεύθυνα, και εμπεριστατωμένα, από τα δικά μας, επίσημα χείλη, και όχι από φήμες τρίτων.

Σας εύχομαι ένα ευχάριστο βράδυ και Σαββατοκύριακο.

Με εκτίμηση,

Netone1

----------


## Nikiforos

Ευχαριστούμε άλλη μια φορά για την ενημέρωση που δεν παρέχει σε forum κανένας άλλος πάροχος όπως έχουμε ξαναπει!

Σχετικά με το Περιστέρι, ψηλά προς το βουνό και όχι προς το κέντρο υπάρχει πρόβλημα επειδή ανήκετε στο κέντρο ΟΤΕ που ειναι χαμηλά στην Τσαλδάρη. Επειδή έχω πολλα άτομα από εκεί και έχουμε δοκιμάσει πολλούς ISP να ξερεις Tasvar οτι και να βάλεις προβλημα θα έχεις! οσο για την γραμμη σου βλέπω SNR 23 στο down!!! κανονικά ειναι 12,5 αυτό σημαίνει πως η γραμμή σου μπορεί να αποδώσει καλύτερα, δοκίμασες κανα ρεσταρτ στο ρουτερ να συχρονίσει ψηλοτερα? αν το εκανες και στο βαζει εκει παλι, δοκιμασε από το site της Netone (mynetone δλδ) να το πας 12,5 οχι κατω από 12 να ανεβασει ταχυτητα, αν παλι δεν κανεις δουλεια δηλωσε το βλαβη να το κοιτάξουν!

----------


## yuk

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το "μακροπρόθεσμο πλάνο".
"Μακροπρόθεσμα" εξ ορισμού σημαίνει τουλάχιστον 5+ χρόνια.
Οι βελτίωση των υπηρεσιών θα ξεκινήσει τότε ή αρχίζει τώρα και πχ. σε 5 χρόνια θα έχουμε τρομερές υπηρεσίες;

Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, το βάρος πέφτει στους εταιρικούς πελάτες.

----------


## Sovjohn

Από τα συμφραζόμενα καταλαβαίνω ότι η (μη) παρουσία της netone σε προϊόντα πλην των οικιακών, πρόκειται να αλλάξει...

Τώρα για το μακροπρόθεσμα, προφανώς δεν είναι 6 μηνών  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

Σε 6 μήνες δε θα χρειάζεται πλάνο. Όσοι έχουν μείνει θα έχουν απίστευτες ταχύτητες.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## psyxakias

Εντυπωσιάζομαι από την άμεση απάντηση της NetOne στο forum, μπράβο για ακόμα μία φορά.  :Smile:

----------


## dimitri_ns

5 χρόνια στις τηλεποικινωνίες είναι αιώνας

Αποφάσεις του Σεπτεμβρίου (προσανατολισμός σε bussiness) μπορούν εύκολα να αλλάξουν. Είμαστε μέσα σε ΥΦΕΣΗ και η netone πιέζεται και από τις αποφάσεις και την ανάπτυξη της cyta στην Αθήνα. Γενικώς και παντού η κατάσταση είναι βλέπουμε και κάνουμε (ελπίζοντας ταυτόχρονα το φορολογικό να μην αλλάζει όπως ο καιρός)

----------


## Undisputed

Εμενα παντως με παιρνουν για την Νετονε απο την Algonet (210 95* η κατι τετοιο).

----------


## Sovjohn

Netone + Algonet είναι πλήρως ενοποιημένες (πια), οπότε αυτό είναι λογικό.

Και η έδρα της Algonet που μέχρι το 2009 ήταν στη Λ. Συγγρού, το 2010 άλλαξε και είναι στο Χαλάνδρι, όπως και της Net One.

----------


## mephisto

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Η παρουσία της εταιρείας σε διάφορες αγορές, μεταξύ των οποίων το LLU, τα προϊόντα NGA όπως το VDSL, οι λοιπές υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, τα wholesale & prepaid markets, κ.α. *δεν ορίζεται από φήμες σε forum*.
> 
> Από το φθινόπωρο 2010 οπότε και εφαρμόστηκε η διοικητική αναδιοργάνωση της εταιρείας, επεξεργαζόμαστε διάφορες παραμέτρους και σενάρια, ώστε η εταιρεία να προοδεύσει κινούμενη σε ανταγωνιστικό πλαίσιο, απαλλαγμένη από τα προβλήματα του παρελθόντος, και εργαζόμαστε συλλογικά με βάση αυτά.
> 
> Αυτό που μπορώ να σας ανακοινώσω επίσημα, είναι ότι οποιοδήποτε σενάριο πώλησης, συγχώνευσης, απορρόφησης, ή άλλο παρόμοιο σενάριο, σε αντίθεση με ότι συνέβαινε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υφίσταται, και η εταιρεία ολοκληρώνει σύντομα την αναδιάρθρωσή της σε όλους τους τομείς, βασισμένη σε ενεκριθέν μακροπρόθεσμο επιχειρηματικό πλάνο, υπό την καθοδήγηση της νέας διοικητικής ομάδας.
> 
> Όσον αφορά τα προϊόντα και τις υπηρεσίες μας, το τμήμα Ανάπτυξης Προϊόντων & Υπηρεσιών, το οποίο δημιουργήθηκε στο τέλος του 2010, θα φροντίσει ώστε όταν χρειαστεί, να υπάρξει έγκυρη και έγκαιρη ενημέρωση για όλα τα θέματα που σας αφορούν, ως συνδρομητές μας.
> ...


Μάλιστα καταλάβαμε λοιπόν το όλο πλάνο.Καλό θα ήταν σαν υπεύθυνη εταιρεία και οποίο και να είναι το πλάνο για το μέλλον,να φροντισετε για το παρόν τον συνδρομητών σας... :Thumb down:

----------


## Nikiforos

Εχω ένα περίεργο προβληματάκι, έχω Netone περίπου από τον Σεπτ 2009, τότε είχα συχρονίσει στα 13,5 mbps, με SNR 12,5 (στο down). Σταδιακα εφτασα με τα 1000 ζορια να πιανω λιγο πάνω από 11 mbps στο 12 SNR, και πολλές πλέον είναι οι φορές που αποσυνδεεται το internet και μετά συχρονίζει στα 7-8 ή 10mbps κατι, αλλά με SNR πολύ μεγάλο δλδ να φτάνει και κοντά στο 25! πριν λιγο ειχα 7 κατι mbps με SNR 23! μπήκα στο mynetone και το έκανα 12 και συχρόνισα στα 11+ mbps. Γενικά εκτος τα γενικα προβλήματα pings ktl δεν έχω άλλα. Παθαίνει κανεις άλλος κατι αναλογο ή να δηλώσω βλάβη να το δουν?

Y.Γ σταμάτησε να ανάβει το led internet στο adsl router ενώ έχω κανονικά internet! LOL! μήπως κάηκε?

----------


## psyxakias

Θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα που αναφερεις έχει περισσότερο σχέση με την γραμμή σου, και όχι απαραίτητα με την NetOne (και το δίκτυό της). Κάτι συμβαίνει και για μικρό χρονικό αυξάνεται ο θόρυβος, εξού και οι μικρότεροι συγχρονισμοί, και μετά όταν επανέρχεται στα φυσιολογικά της βλέπει αυξημένο SNR. Έλεγχο μέχρι τον κατανεμητή έχεις κάνει ήδη; Αν ναι δήλωσέ τους βλάβη, να ρίξουν μια ματιά και αυτοί. Αν οφείλεται σε εξωτερικούς παράγοντες (από ανελκυστήρα έως διάδρομο γυμναστικής  :Razz: ), δύσκολα τα πράγματα όμως.

----------


## Nikiforos

ok thanks! θα φέρω τοτε μια μερα ενα φιλαρακι που εχει τα κατάλληλα εργαλεια ελεγχου λογω της δουλειας του να δουμε τον κατενεμητη τι φερνει. Αν πάω εγώ τον laptop στο υπόγειο μαζι με το router (ξέρω ποια καλώδια ειναι η γραμμή μου στον κατανεμητή) μπορώ να δω ετσι τι διαφορές υπάρχουν σε σχεση με το σπιτι? αν δω διαφορες σημαντικές θα φταιει η καλωδιωση απο τον κατανεμητη μέχρι το διαμερισμα μου. Η αλήθεια ειναι πως ειναι το σπιτι του 77 και τα καλωδια αυτα ειναι απλα ηλεκτρολογικα, οχι δλδ UTP κτλ.

----------


## psyxakias

Με laptop, modem (ελπίζω να έχει πρίζα κοντά) και ένα καλώδιο με clip (RJ45) από τη μία πλευρά και "κροκοδειλάκια" από την άλλη... μπορείς να δεις αν έχεις διαφορές στα στατιστικά ναι.

----------


## prodromosfan

wtf γινεται;
μηπως δεν ειναι κυριακη βραδυ;

----------


## psyxakias

Ήταν όντως λίγο καλύτερα απ'ότι συνήθως. Αλλά τα επιπλέον 80-100 ms (όπως και την μείωση απόδοσης) τα είχαμε τσιμπήσει και σήμερα, γινόταν αισθητό στο surfing σελίδων και ειδικά σε remote desktop. Πάλι καλά που δε παίζω παιχνίδια. Εν αναμονή απάντησης από αύριο και στο άλλο νήμα που άνοιξα, μπας και έχουν πλάνο αναβάθμισης σύντομα και αποφύγουμε (τουλάχιστον εγώ) άσκοπες μεταβάσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## harris

Για κάποιες στιγμές το απόγευμα, γύρω στις 20:00 μέχρι και τις 00:00 *ψιλο*σερνόμασταν είναι η αλήθεια, κυρίως σε streaming, και οι σελίδες για να ανοίξουν ήθελαν κάποιον χρόνο λόγω του υψηλού latency, αλλά όχι κάτι που να με εκνεύρισε  :Smile:

----------


## prodromosfan

να σας πω την αληθεια, δεν παρατηρησα τιποτα παρα μονο υψηλό ping με εξωτερικο.
Απλά μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι εβαλα να κατεβασω κατι μεγαλο, ελειψα για 10' 
και ειχε κατεβει.  :Blink: 

Απλά (περιεργως για Κυριακη 21:00) επιανα 1,5ΜΒ/s ταχυτητα κατεβασματος με εξωτερικο 
ενω και τα yt videos πηγαιναν μια χαρα (cached/uncached).

----------


## Nikiforos

πάντως σε online games έκανε περίεργες διακυμάνσεις αν και στα γραφηματα όλα έδειχναν καλά! πάντως σαφώς πολύ καλυτερα από προηγουμενες Κυριακές!

----------


## enasdios

δεν κλειδώνω λίγο χαμηλά ρε παιδιά? πώς το βλέπετε? λέτε να πειράξω τίποτα στο my.netone.gr?

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν το δηλώνεις βλάβη καλυτερα να το κοιτάξουν? πάντα τόσο κλείδωνες?

----------


## yuk

Tελικά θα μας εξηγήσει κάποιος της Net One τι σημαίνει αυτό το μακροπρόθεσμο πλάνο ή/και να απαντήσει στον psyxakias στο support φόρουμ, για να ξέρουμε τι περίπου γίνεται με το μέλλον και το παρόν των συνδέσεων μας;

Κόσμος ετοιμάζεται να φύγει από την εταιρία (ακόμα κι εγώ που γενικά δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα).
Οι τιμές, οι προσφορές και κάποια μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα άλλων παρόχων, κάνουν την έξοδο από τη Net One ακόμα πιο δελεαστική. Οπότε, αν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις στο παραπάνω ερώτημα και ίσως κάποια πλάνα για μελλοντικές υπηρεσίες (όχι μακροπρόθεσμα όμως) καλό θα είναι να αναφερθούν τώρα.

----------


## prodromosfan

Παντως τις τελευταιες ημερες κάτι γινεται. 
Το βραδυ σε μενα τουλαχιστον η συνδεση χτυπαει 1,5+ΜB/s στο download, τις ωρες αιχμης
ενω και τα ping δεν παιρνουν την ανιουσα οπως παλαιοτερα.

Σημερα μπορειτε να μπείτε στη* Διαχειριση->Υπηρεσιών Τηλεφωνίας* στο my.netone.gr;

----------


## p270

εχει τα χαλια του συνεχως ειδικα μετα τις 6 το απογευμα τι να πω 2 αρχεια των 100 mb κατεβαινουν με 150κ το καθενα και για σερφαρισμα στην ιδια στιγμη ουτε λογως το περιεργο ειναι οτι αν βαλεις ενα αρχειο να κατεβαινει τοτε οι ταχυτητες πλησιαζουν τις καλες μερες τις netone αν και ειναι καπως κυμαινομενες

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σημερα μπορειτε να μπείτε στη* Διαχειριση->Υπηρεσιών Τηλεφωνίας* στο my.netone.gr;


Ενημερωθηκε η Netone και το κοιτανε.

----------


## mephisto

> Ενημερωθηκε η Netone και το κοιτανε.


ειπες φανταζομαι οτι εισαι εταιρεικος πελατης :Razz:

----------


## enasdios

> Δεν το δηλώνεις βλάβη καλυτερα να το κοιτάξουν? πάντα τόσο κλείδωνες?


δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν έτσι πάντα. αλλά τουλάχιστο τον τελευταίο χρόνο.

----------


## antreas9

ίσως για 1η φορά εδώ και πάνω από ένα χρόνο, χθες, η σύνδεση βάρεσε...μπιέλα! ερχοταν, εφευγε, ξαναρχόταν, και ενώ...είχε έρθει, δεν υπήρχε ιντερνετ (αλλά υπήρχε τηλεφωνο), και αυτό συνεχίστηκε για 2-3 ώρες τουλάχιστον...
απλή αναφορά!!!

----------


## Hetfield

Σερνομαι ασχημα τωρα που μιλαμε. Ακομα και απο ntua, πολυ ασταθες το κατεβασμα!
Τι συμβαινει;

----------


## Banditgr

Δεν βλέπω κάτι το ιδιαίτερα κακό αυτή τη στιγμή σε εμένα πάντως. Pings θαύμα και download στα 1.5 ΜB/sec, που είναι απείρως καλύτερο από την κατάσταση που επικρατεί συγκεκριμένες ημέρες και ώρες.


*Spoiler:*




Hostlist version  201103111312 by Someonefromhell, v0.60  Host OS & no. of CPUs  Windows 7 x64 - 8 CPU cores BBRAS  77.83.12.253  WAN IP  77.83.xxx.xxx ISP & network  Net One SA Autonomous System - 77.83.0.0/16  Advertised via  [coming soon!] Test mode  All tests  Total test duration  154.347 sec Pings per host  4  Ping threads  8 Hosts alive  101 / 103  *Avg. latency*  *118.792 msec* Downloads ran for  10 sec each  *Max. speed*  *13.37 Mbps or 1.67 MB/sec* 
   

*Detailed ping results*

*Spoiler:*





*Greek Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Netone  7.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A NTUA@GRNET  8.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A OTE  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A Hellas Online  9.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  A On Telecoms  9.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Vivodi  9.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Wind  9.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Cyta Hellas  10.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  A Forthnet  36.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Vodafone  119.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Orange Business Hellas  128.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Verizon Hellas  130.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D *Group sum*  *488.50 msec*    *Group average*  *40.71 msec*  *0.00%*   *B*



*International Servers*

*Spoiler:*





AboveNet Japan  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Tinet UK  N/A  100.00%  +0.00 msec  N/A Akamai  24.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Google CDN  26.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  A Seabone Italy  40.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B Infostrada Italy  43.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Global Crossing Germany  52.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Cachefly  52.25 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  B Host-Europe Germany  58.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B OVH  60.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Leaseweb Netherlands  65.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Cogent Germany  65.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B MIX  65.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Wanadoo Netherlands  66.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B LINX  67.25 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Sprint Nextel France  67.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Serverloft Germany  68.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B British Telecom UK  70.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B DE-CIX  70.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Hetzner Germany  71.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B PANAP  71.25 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B Savvis Germany  71.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B Verizon Chech  72.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Opentransit France  72.50 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  B NL-IX  73.50 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  B Tata Communications Germany  74.25 msec  0.00%   -2.75 msec  B Deutche Telecom Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Level 3 Germany  75.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Cable&Wireless Germany  77.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C America Online Transit Data Network UK  79.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Tinet Netherlands  80.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C Telia Germany  81.00 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AboveNet Netherlands  81.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C AMS-IX  83.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GEANT UK  83.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  C GEANT Netherlands  91.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C NTT Communications UK  94.50 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  C ESPANIX  96.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  C Hurricane Electric UK  97.00 msec  0.00%   -0.50 msec  C RIPN@MSK-IX  117.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Yahoo US  145.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Rackspace US  145.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Verizon US  146.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Sprint Nextel US  150.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Bell Canada  154.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Telia US  157.75 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Allstream US  162.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D AT&T US  162.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Cogent Communications US  165.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Savvis US  169.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Global Crossing US  171.25 msec  0.00%   -0.25 msec  D Qwest US  174.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Level 3 US  185.00 msec  25.00%   -0.67 msec  D The Planet US  185.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D Softlayer US  189.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  D Tata Communications US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D TW Telecom US  193.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D America Online Transit Data Network US  195.75 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  D Hurricane Electric US  213.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E AboveNet US  214.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  E Dreamhost US  216.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E XO Communications US  244.00 msec  0.00%  +2.00 msec  E PCCW Germany  287.75 msec  0.00%  +7.00 msec  F PCCW Hong Kong  307.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Isnet South Africa  310.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F Maxnet New Zealand  355.00 msec  0.00%  +1.00 msec  F Pacnet Signapore  363.00 msec  0.00%   -44.25 msec  F Optus Australia  364.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  F NTT Communicatons Japan  366.50 msec  0.00%   -10.00 msec  F Telstra Australia  375.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  F ChinaNet China  399.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  F *Group sum*  *9748.50 msec*    *Group average*  *141.28 msec*  *0.36%*   *D*



*Game Servers*

*Spoiler:*





Esport-Servers Germany  53.00 msec  25.00%  +0.00 msec  B K-Play Germany  54.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Fastweb Italy  54.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B Bigpoint Germany  58.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  B 247CS Germany  59.50 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGI Italy  63.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B G-Portal Germany  64.25 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B NGZ-Server Germany  65.75 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Dataplex Hungary  69.75 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  B GC-Server Germany  73.50 msec  0.00%  +0.75 msec  B Clanhost Netherlands  74.50 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  B ServerFFS Netherlands  76.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C GS-COM DK  82.00 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C LB-Server Germany  86.00 msec  0.00%   -1.00 msec  C Multiplay UK  87.00 msec  0.00%  +0.50 msec  C RDSNET Romania  89.50 msec  0.00%   -4.25 msec  C Jolt UK  93.50 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  C Gameservers US  142.00 msec  0.00%  +0.25 msec  D EA US  188.25 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  D Valve US  225.75 msec  0.00%  +0.00 msec  E *Group sum*  *1761.00 msec*    *Group average*  *88.05 msec*  *1.25%*   *C*

----------


## yuk

Ότι και απ' όπου και να κατεβάσω κάτι, η ταχύτητα φτάνει μαξ 1ΜΒ/s. Σαν να έχει cap (δε λέω ότι έχει).
Παρατηρεί κανείς άλλος το ίδιο;

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτή την στιγμή περνάω debian στον λαπτοπ, τα πακέτα ειναι από FTP ntua και αντί 1-1,2 mb/sec που είχα άλλες φορές (σε αναβαθμίσεις) τώρα δεν πιάνω ούτε 700 kb/sec! και μάλιστα κυμαίνεται από 400-700 max δλδ παίζει πολύ, τι γίνεται ρε γμτ? ΕΛΕΟΣ! :Mad:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Sorry:  :Sorry: 
Επίσης να πω πως με σταθερή την ταχύτητα σύνδεσής μου εδώ και 5 μέρες το SNR στο down από τα 12,5 που είχα έγιναν 10,5! γιατί???

----------


## sa1901

> Ότι και απ' όπου και να κατεβάσω κάτι, η ταχύτητα φτάνει μαξ 1ΜΒ/s. Σαν να έχει cap (δε λέω ότι έχει).
> Παρατηρεί κανείς άλλος το ίδιο;


Ναι, την ίδια συμπεριφορά έχει και η δικιά μου γραμμή σήμερα.

----------


## p270

εχτες παλι χαλια μαυρα ουτε σερφαρισμα χωρις να κατεβαζω κατι ειδικα μετα τις 9 το βραδυ αν και εχω λογους να μεινω στην εταιρια δεν ξερω ποσο αντεξω αυτο το χαλι τουλαχιστον η εταιρια μας οφειλη μια απαντηση και οχι αοριστα οτι θα γινει αναβαθμιση

----------


## psyxakias

Μεγάλη έκπληξη το αποψινό, δεν μπούκωσε η γραμμή με το εξωτερικό όπως συνήθως τα σαββατοκύριακα. Για να δούμε και αύριο... Λέτε να πήραν στα σοβαρά τα προβλήματα δικτύου ή μήπως ξεκίνησαν οι ακυρώσεις;  :Thinking: 

Όπως και να 'χει, παρατηρείται βελτίωση τις τελευταίες 4 ημέρες... θετική εξέλιξη  :One thumb up:

----------


## prodromosfan

χρειαζονται πολλες ακυρωσεις για να δικαιολογηθει η εδω και βδομαδων βελτιωση στα προβληματα δικτυου.

Ή καποιοι απλά δεν χρησιμοποιούν εκτενώς το ιντερνετ τα σκ, είτε εχουν προχωρησει σε βελτιωση δικτύου.
Πιθανοτερο ο συνδυσμός αυτών.

----------


## psyxakias

Εβδομάδων ιδιαίτερη βελτίωση εγώ δεν έχω δει (ούτε στη γραμμή, ούτε στο smokeping) και το προηγούμενο σ/κ σερνόμουν πάλι. Χθες πήγε πολύ καλά, ελπίζω το ίδιο και σήμερα.

----------


## p270

τωρα που γραφω τα πραγματα ειναι χαλια τουλαχιστον σε εμενα το πρωι ολα ξ=ηταν καλα τωρα ουτε σε αυτην την σελιδα δεν μπορω καλα καλα να μπω αρα δεν εφτιαξε τιποτα απλα μαλλον μεχρι τωρα δεν ειχαν μπει πολλοι στο pc τους και δεν κατεβαζαν

----------


## psyxakias

Το δικό σου θέμα μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το κέντρο περισσότερο, διότι εμένα τώρα είναι ΟΚ εδώ. Έχεις ενημερώσει την τεχνική υποστήριξη;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εβδομάδων ιδιαίτερη βελτίωση εγώ δεν έχω δει (ούτε στη γραμμή, ούτε στο smokeping) και το προηγούμενο σ/κ σερνόμουν πάλι. Χθες πήγε πολύ καλά, ελπίζω το ίδιο και σήμερα.


στη γραμμη μου απο την "μαυρη" κυριακη τέλος Γενάρη/αρχές Φλεβαρη,
καθε εβδομαδα παρατηρω βελτιωση στα σκ τοσο σε browsing όσο και σε κατεβασμα.

----------


## psyxakias

> στη γραμμη μου απο την "μαυρη" κυριακη τέλος Γενάρη/αρχές Φλεβαρη,
> καθε εβδομαδα παρατηρω βελτιωση στα σκ τοσο σε browsing όσο και σε κατεβασμα.


Μάλιστα, μακάρι να διαρκέσει. Εγώ χθες ήταν στην ουσία το πρώτο Σάββατο μετά από καιρό που δε μπούκωσε.

----------


## p270

ναι αν διαβασεις σε προηγουμενα ποστ θα δεις την απαντηση και δεν ειναι καθολου ικανοποιητικη μαλλον δεν βλεπω να γινετε τιποτα

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ σήμερα συμπλήρωσα 11μηνο. Θα δω πως θα εξελιχθούν τα πράγματα...

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 16 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πάντως και χθες φαίνεται να είχε πρόβλημα, σύμφωνα με το smokeping, το απόγευμα (αν και καλύτερα σε σχέση με άλλα σ/κ) αλλά δεν ήμουν για ώρα στον Η/Υ για να το επιβεβαίωσω οπότε πάσο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παντως χτες έπαιξα κανα 3ωρο τις ωρες αιχμης (19:30-22:30) οπως άλλες φορες και δεν ειδα το παραμικρό προβλημα, ήταν στα επιπεδα των καθημερινών! προτοφανες αυτο μετά απο πολλούς μήνες! επιτέλους!!! αλλες Κυριακες απογευμα δεν τολμουσα να παιξω, τρελα ms και ban με την μια από τον server! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## lkalam

Και σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια... μεσημεριανά pings για USA ~250ms, αυτή τη στιγμή (8μμ) στα 700ms. 

  2    21 ms    21 ms    21 ms  77.83.12.253
  3    21 ms    21 ms    21 ms  dc-rt01-Ge00-00-01.netone.gr [77.83.14.14]
  4    20 ms    21 ms    21 ms  dc-rt00-feth00-00-00.netone.gr [77.83.14.26]
  5    22 ms    21 ms    21 ms  ge2-0-6.atene1.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.101]
  6    77 ms    78 ms    80 ms  xe-5-3-0.franco31.fra.seabone.net [89.221.34.93]
  7    89 ms    89 ms    89 ms  global-crossing.franco31.fra.seabone.net [89.221.34.110]
  8   252 ms   250 ms   252 ms  cr2-sea-B-t4-3.bb.spectrumnet.us [207.138.144.18]
  9   685 ms   690 ms   696 ms  agg1-sea-p20.bb.spectrumnet.us [208.76.153.38]
 10   676 ms   683 ms   689 ms  sentris-1000M-SEA.demarc.spectrumnet.us [208.76.184.210]
 11   686 ms   692 ms   695 ms  flightsimlabs.com [63.223.110.151]

Ερώτηση στον ISP της εταιρίας στην Αμερική πήρε απάντηση ως εξής:

"agg1-sea is not busy or seeing high latency, but the return path back to 77.83.12.253 (your end) is very high latency on the seabone network".

Η ΝetOne τι έχει να πει επ' αυτού;

----------


## prodromosfan

Tι να πει; 
Εχει μπουκωσει η Seabone και πρεπει να αλλαξουνε κυκλώματα.

----------


## lkalam

Σωστά. Αυτό πρέπει να πει. "Κατανοούμε το πρόβλημα με Seabone και θα μεριμνήσουμε ώστε να σας παρέχουμε εναλλακτική λύση".

Θα το πει;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Σωστά. Αυτό πρέπει να πει. "Κατανοούμε το πρόβλημα με Seabone και θα μεριμνήσουμε ώστε να σας παρέχουμε εναλλακτική λύση".
> 
> *Θα το πει;*


Eδω τιθεται το ερωτημα.  :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

Απάντησαν σήμερα και στο δικό μου νήμα (Συχνά προβλήματα απόδοσης δικτύου, πολύωρες βλάβες και τέλος ακύρωσης). Όσον αφορά τη διασύνδεση του εξωτερικού, γενικότητες χωρίς κάτι συγκεκριμένο, ότι είναι σε φάση εγκρίσεων και μελετών και ότι... παρακολουθούν συνεχώς το δίκτυο.  :Thinking:  - Και φυσικά ότι αυτά τα προβλήματα δε εντάσσονται στις κατηγορίες "απεγκλωβισμού" από ποινές ακύρωσεις. Λίγο-πολύ αναμενόμενο.

Ένας μήνας έμεινε για να τους ξεφορτωθώ και αυτοί εμένα...  :Yahooooo:

----------


## mephisto

Δεν περιμενα να σου απαντησουν κατι αλλο,μην ξεχνας οτι ειναι δυσκολη η θεση τους και δεν μπορουν να απαντησουν "φιλικα" αλλα σαν εταιρεια.Οποτε λογικο ηταν να αναφερθει με γενικολογα...Τι να πει, οτι ναι εχουμε θεμα και δεν ξερουμε γενικα τι θα γινει με την εταιρεια και με τους οικιακους πελατες...Κριμα παντως...Εμενα αυριο ενεργοποιείτε η νεα γραμμη μου του οτε οποτε πλεον δεν με ενδιαφερει η νετονε...

----------


## Hetfield

Πωπω σουρσιμο.... Δεν μας τα λεει καλα η Netone τελευταια!
Πλεον αρχιζω και εξεταζω εναλλακτικες λυσεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς παιρνω πισω αυτο που ειπα στο προηγουμενο ποστ μου! μαλλον την μάτιαξα!!! και εγω χτες σερνόμουνα!!! παρόλο πως το smoke γραφημα έδειχνε οκ! και για την ιστορια απλά για ν το ξερετε φιλος παιζει ΣΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟΝ server με μένα και έχει ping 45ms!!! (με HOL) μενει στην Αθήνα και εγώ την ιδια στιγμή έχω 200ms+ τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας! μάλλον και εγώ έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι την προσφορά που μου εκανε η wind!  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## incisiv

Πλεον σερφαρω και παιζω online  με το playstation 3 με τη συνδεση του γειτονα που ειναι ontelecoms και παει σφαιρα.Με την Νετονε σερφαρωμε το αλλο φορητο στον πανω οροφο του σπιτιου και σερνετε το συμπαν.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Ένας μήνας έμεινε για να τους ξεφορτωθώ και αυτοί εμένα...


@*psyxakias* Και τώρα που πάμε αυτό είναι το θέμα!?  :Thinking:

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ προς ΟΤΕ με βλέπω, υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα (που έχει γίνει split από αυτό το νήμα). Εναλλακτικά εξετάζω τη πιθανότητα να κατευθυνθώ προς Wind.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Εγώ προς ΟΤΕ με βλέπω, υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα (που έχει γίνει split από αυτό το νήμα). Εναλλακτικά εξετάζω τη πιθανότητα να κατευθυνθώ προς Wind.


Εγω εξετάζω τη πιθανότητα για



 :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic


		Αν κάποιος σκέφτεται να βάλει Cyta, θα πρότεινα να το ξαναδεί από Απρίλιο μεριά, γιατί έχω βάσιμους λόγους να πιστεύω ότι θα έχουν (και) πακέτο με 2 γραμμές, εφάμιλλο του αντίστοιχου της Net One, κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχουν (για ιδιώτες).

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εγω εξετάζω τη πιθανότητα για


στην περιπτωση σου θα παρέμενα στη Netone γιατι το "geia sou athina" δεν τους βγηκε οπως το περιμεναν και η εξογορα για ενα επιπλεον boost θα ελεγα οτι είναι πιθανή.  :Razz: 


*Spoiler:*




			ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να κοιμηθουμε με Netone και να ξυπνήσουμε στην τσίτα.

----------


## Sovjohn

> στην περιπτωση σου θα παρέμενα στη Netone γιατι το "geia sou athina" δεν τους βγηκε οπως το περιμεναν και η εξογορα για ενα επιπλεον boost θα ελεγα οτι είναι πιθανή. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να κοιμηθουμε με Netone και να ξυπνήσουμε στην τσίτα.


Φάε τη γλώσσα σου...


*Spoiler:*




			<translator on> Φάε την γλώσσαν σου κουμπάρε... Μίαν σαλάταν με χαλούμιν και μίαν μερίδαν σεφταλίες, παιδί! </translator off>  :Razz:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν κάποιος σκέφτεται να βάλει Cyta, θα πρότεινα να το ξαναδεί από Απρίλιο μεριά, γιατί έχω βάσιμους λόγους να πιστεύω ότι θα έχουν (και) πακέτο με 2 γραμμές, εφάμιλλο του αντίστοιχου της Net One, κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχουν (για ιδιώτες).


Υπήρχε παλιά pre-fix δεύτερό νούμερο στα οικιακά πακέτο, πλέων το έχει κόψη και το έχει επι πληρωμή να σου πω δεν με ενδιαφέρει και τόσο αυτό γιατί έχω και omnivoice!  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: ZhenXlogic πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> στην περιπτωση σου θα παρέμενα στη Netone γιατι το "geia sou athina" δεν τους βγηκε οπως το περιμεναν και η εξογορα για ενα επιπλεον boost θα ελεγα οτι είναι πιθανή. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			ποιος ξέρει μπορεί να κοιμηθουμε με Netone και να ξυπνήσουμε στην τσίτα.





> Φάε τη γλώσσα σου...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			<translator on> Φάε την γλώσσαν σου κουμπάρε... Μίαν σαλάταν με χαλούμιν και μίαν μερίδαν σεφταλίες, παιδί! </translator off>


Ρε παλικαριά λέτε?

----------


## sa1901

O κόφτης στο 1 MB/sec θα συνεχίσει για καιρό; Όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας έτσι πάει. Έχει καταντήσει εκνευριστικό.

Ακόμα και εγώ σκέφτομαι πως ήρθε η ώρα να φύγω από την netone...  :Thumb down:

----------


## prodromosfan

Kαι εμενα χτες κατεβαζε με 1,05MB/s λες να εχουν βαλει κόφτη;  :Thinking: 
Θα το κοιταξω και σημερα και θα ποσταρω.

----------


## liakjim

> O κόφτης στο 1 MB/sec θα συνεχίσει για καιρό; Όλες τις ώρες της ημέρας έτσι πάει. Έχει καταντήσει εκνευριστικό.
> 
> Ακόμα και εγώ σκέφτομαι πως ήρθε η ώρα να φύγω από την netone...


Δεν υπαρχει κοφτης. Χτες απο το μεσημερι μεχρι και βραδυ που επεσα ,ημουν 1,6~1,9Mbytes/sec.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

Μέτα τα 2 post 1 & 2 το γεια σου athina πάει περιπατώ...

Search Engine Is ON!

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μέτα τα 2 post 1 & 2 το γεια σου athina πάει περιπατώ...
> 
> Search Engine Is ON!


Συγνώμη για την αφελή ερώτηση, αλλά αυτά τα 2 post τι δείχνουν?

Εγώ βλέπω δρομολόγηση Αμερικής με σχετικά ΟΚ pings. Το 1ο έχει κάτι 400+ σε ένα hop, αλλά είναι έξω και από το δίκτυο της cyta και της seabone, στο δίκτυο προορισμού αυτό καθαρά.

Χάνω κάτι?  :Razz:

----------


## ohimso

Ok πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν περνά μήνας χωρίς να στραβώσει κάτι. Πάλι σήμερα διαλύθηκε το seabone (για να μην πω τπτ χειρότερο); Ή μόνο εγώ είμαι;

----------


## prodromosfan

ασυρματο με κακο σημα αλλα παιρνεις μια ιδεα γενικά

----------


## yuk

Με αφορμή το *ποστ του theopan* στο νήμα Απόψε σέρνεται η NetOne ξανά... θέλω να πω εν συντομία τις σκέψεις μου για την κατάσταση τελευταία στη Net One ως πελάτης.

Αυτό που παρατηρώ με θλίψη είναι ότι κάποιοι από εμάς που συμπαθούμε την εταιρία προσπαθούμε να τη ταρακουνήσουμε λίγο, να ξεκολλήσει, αλλά δε μας βοηθάει.

Δεν υπάρχουν απαντήσεις σε βασικά ερώτηματα, δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση για το τι γίνεται και τι θα γίνει, δεν δίνονται διευκρινήσεις (ούτε καν απαντήσεις) σε πράγματα που οι ίδιοι έχουν δηλώσει και γενικά το "ξεκάθαρα" από το "Μιλάμε Ξεκάθαρα" δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει πια. Βλέπω ότι η εικόνα που είχε δημιουργήσει η εταιρία αρχίζει να ξεθωριάζει, για να μην πω ότι αχνοφαίνεται.

Προσπαθώ να βρω κάτι να με κρατήσει, αλλά δε μου δίνει τίποτα. Αυτό με χαλάει πιο πολύ, ότι εγώ, ο πελάτης, θέλω να συνεχίσω να είμαι πελάτης, να βοηθήσω και να στηρίξω την εταιρία και αυτή να αδιαφορεί. Κρίμα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Συμφωνώ και εγω με τον Yuk απολύτως! και βλέπω κάτι κενά στα γραφηματα της seabone?
http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1
μας έχει σκίσει αυτή η seabone! είναι για τα μπάζα! όσοι αλλοι ISP's έχουν άλλες εταιρίες πετάνε! όπως εχω ξαναπει τα βλεπω στα online games, αλλά λόγω ότι έχω awmn μπορώ να δανειστώ internet από άλλον και να εχω την ευκαιρία να δοκιμάζω και άλλους ISP. Και οφείλω να πω πως μπροστά στη Netone, η wind, OTE και άλλοι οχι απλά πετάνε αλλά απογειωνονται!!! αρχίζω και εγώ να σκέφτομαι την προσφορά της wind, να γλιτώνω και κανά 15αρι ευρώ τον μήνα! Η ιστορία με την seabone πραγματικά έχει αρχίσει να μου την δίνει στα νεύρα!!!  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
Αλήθεια πως υπολογίζω ποτέ μπορώ να αλλάξω ISP? έχω ξεχάσει και πόσα χρόνια εχω netone!

Υ.Γ το κενό στα γραφηματα υπάρχει σε ολα! μάλλον ειναι της υπηρεσίας και όχι της seabone!

----------


## matelas

Το κενό ήταν λόγο προβλήματος του server που τρέχει το smokeping. Από χθες είναι εντάξει, δεν ήταν πρόβλημα της seabone η της netone.

Στο ότι είναι για τα μπάζα η seabone δεν θα συμφωνήσω. Για παράδειγμα υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα της forthnet που πέφτει συχνά και είναι level3, αυτό σημαίνει πως η level3 είναι για τα μπάζα; 

Απλά έτυχε πριν μερικές μέρες να κοπούν ίνες της seabone, στον καθένα μπορούν να γίνουν αυτά, η netone είχε επηρεαστεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό επειδή δεν έχει κύκλωμα από άλλον πάροχο, ενώ οι άλλοι (hol, forthnet..) έχουν, εκεί ναι *μπορεί* να φταίει η netone γιατί δεν έχει φροντίσει να έχει κάποιο εφεδρικό κύκλωμα από άλλον πάροχο (level3, oteglobe..).

----------


## Nikiforos

με λίγα λόγια αυτό εννοουσα, αλλά και η seabone υποτιθεται ότι έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα και κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι μας ταλεπωρεί. Οπως και να έχει η netone έπρεπε να έχει φροντίσει να έχει εναλλακτικές διασυνδεσεις με το εξωτερικό κάτι που τώρα ΔΕΝ υπάρχει! ετσι εχουμε συνεχεια ειτε διακοπες, είτε σερνόμαστε. Εχω δοκιμασει αλλες εταιριες και δεν συμβαινει κατι τετοιο! τι θα γινει ομως αυτο θα φτιαχτει ποτέ?  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Banditgr

Βασικά δεν πιστεύω ότι η NetOne ενδιαφέρεται πλέον για το LLU, παρόλο που προσωπικά δεν έχω τον τελευταίο καιρό κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα. Έχω πάντως καλού κακού ένα...εναλλακτικό σχέδιο μετάβασης σε ΟΤΕ, σε περίπτωση που έχουμε δυσάρεστες εξελίξεις.

----------


## SkyNet

Αν και off-topic, ο ΟΤΕ χρεώνει extra το Static IP?

----------


## prodromosfan

ο ΟΤΕ χρεωνει το οτιδηποτε οποτε ΝΑΙ.

----------


## Sovjohn

Για την ακρίβεια ο ΟΤΕ δεν δίνει στατική σε οτιδήποτε εκτός από ειδικά πακέτα Conn-X@Work, που ξεκινάνε από μόνο 62,5 Ε για στατική & 24ρα γραμμή...

Οπότε, θα έλεγα ότι κάτι χρεώνει!  :Razz:

----------


## schumifer

Πάντως να τη φτύσω, είχα μαζέψει κάτι λινκάκια κι έψαχνα ευκαιρία να τα βάλω στο jdownloader. 
3 μέρες τώρα κατεβάζω με το θεωρητικό μέγιστο του συγχρονισμού μου (1.0 ΜΒ/δευτ) , άσχετα αν μου λείπουν 200 kb/sec από το συγχρονισμού που είχα χρόνια τώρα

----------


## theopan

Τα προβλήματα είναι αν και όχι απαγορευτικά για τη χρήση της σύνδεσης, είναι συνεχή και εκνευριστικά τον τελευταίο καιρό. Κυρίως στο σερφάρισμα και στην απόκριση της γραμμής. Ούτε καν το gmail δεν ανοίγει με την πρώτη τις τελευταίες μέρες. Το ποτήρι ξεχείλισε και σήμερα τράβηξα τη διαχωριστική γραμμή με τη Netone πριν χαλάσουμε πραγματικά τις καρδιές μας και ενώ έχω συμπληρώσει 3 χρόνια συνδρομητής της. Θεωρώ ότι έκανε τον κύκλο της αυτή η "σχέση". Σήμερα παρέλαβα ρούτερ και υπέγραψα συμβόλαιο φορητότητας στη Wind.

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμα 14 μέρες (ίσως και λιγότερο) για να αποδεσμευτώ, αν και ευτυχώς εδώ τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα άσχημα τα πράγματα.

----------


## schumifer

rapidshare επιτρέποντος το 1mb/sec συνεχίζεται μέρες τώρα

ENTIT

ΤΗ μάτιασα.Κάποιος μου έφαγε τη μισή γραμμή!

----------


## p270

απο εχτες εκανα αιτηση και γυριζω οτε δεν παει αλλο

----------


## apok

Εγώ πλέον ειμαι αορίστου, κοβω όποτε θέλω. Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω χρόνο να κοιτάξω τιμές/παροχές/πχοιότητα άλλων για να αποφασίσω που θα πάω.

Αν και με κοβω για αέρα ( wind ) *














Ανάλογα που θα πάει ο ψυχάκας βεβαια..

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ πάντως τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες βλέπω σημαντικότατη βελτίωση! είδε και κανείς άλλος?

----------


## psyxakias

Ναι καλά πάει τις τελευταίες μέρες, όπως ανέφερα και εγώ πιο πάνω. Παίζει να βοήθησαν μερικές ακυρώσεις, σύντομα και η δική μου.  :Razz:

----------


## Nikiforos

αντε να φυγετε ολοι να παενω γρηγορότερα!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Το καλά που το είδες?

----------


## liakjim

Για μερικους που λενε οτι υπαρχει κοφτης στα 1Mb/s

----------


## prodromosfan

> Για μερικους που λενε οτι υπαρχει κοφτης στα 1Mb/s


κοφτης που να επηρεαζει ολους τους χρηστες ΔΕΝ υπαρχει.

----------


## liakjim

Δλδ ισως να υπαρχει σε μερικους ή δεν υπαρχει καθολου , τι εννοεις?

----------


## prodromosfan

συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της εταιριας δεν υπαρχει, 
ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω συνδρομητες που ισχυρίζονται το αντίθετο. 

τωρα αυτο ειναι κοφτης; Μπούκωμα Dslam; κατι άλλο; :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς, λέει ο Sovjohn. Άντε να δούμε...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Εδώ όλα κομπλέ.Καρφωμενος στο 1,5 ΜΒ/sec σε downloading που μολις τελειωσε.Οριστε,κατεβασα και ενω εχει εξω φως,για να μη λετε οι οι φοιτηται κοπροσκυλιαζουμε τα ξημερώματα μόνο  :Razz:  .

(αν και τώρα με την FTTH diploma thesis  έχω σοβαρευτει  :Razz:  )

Περιμενω κι εγω με αγωνια τις ανακοινωσεις,υποθέτω περίπου μεθαυριο?

----------


## psyxakias

Το σαββατοκύριακο πάντως ήταν ήρεμο εδώ, δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο έντονο πρόβλημα οπότε δε χρειάστηκε να τρέξω tests. Μακάρι να διατηρηθεί έτσι, για να περάσουν οι τελευταίες μέρες χωρίς γκρίνια.  :Smile:   :Death: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 66 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Βιάστηκα να μιλήσω, dead εντελώς η NetOne εδώ και 20 λεπτά. Σύμφωνα με το pingplotter, πρόβλημα μεταξύ Seabone Αθήνας και Γαλλίας. Δεν συνδέεται πουθενά.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, μικρότερης κλίμακας και στην Forthnet. Η Forthnet αρχικά δε λειτουργούσαν οι προορισμοί (πχ ADSLgr) που πήγαιναν μέσω Seabone, τώρα έγιναν re-route σε Level3.

----------


## kx5

Νεκρά όλα  :Goodnight: 
Ας είναι καλά το 3G.

----------


## psyxakias

Πρόβλημα φαίνεται να έχει και η Cyta (αφού έχει απλά 1 παραπάνω Gblx κύκλωμα από την NetOne). Ούτε στο site της δε μπορώ να μπω από εξωτερικό.

----------


## psyxakias

Καλώς ήρθατε στο Greek Bahalo (NetOne+Seabone):


ΥΓ. posted by Forthnet  :Crazy:

----------


## Hetfield

Η απολυτη νεκρα, φταιει η παναγια, ο Χριστος ή η Netone?
Δεν ξερω ποιον να πιασω στο στομα μου πια!  :Razz:  Ακομα και το 3G με κρεμασε σημερα!
Τωρα ολα δειχνουν ενταξει.

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ πριν λίγο έφτιαξε. Το πρόβλημα ήταν 18:55-19:40. Η έλλειψη εφεδρικού κυκλώματος (πέρα της Seabone) προφανώς φταίει. Και οι άλλοι ISPs (πχ HOL, Forthnet) επηρεάστηκαν αλλά έστω κάτι έπαιζε, η NetOne ήταν εντελώς dead και η Cyta (με Seabone/Gblx) λίγο καλύτερα από NetOne. ΟΤΕ φυσικά δε τον άγγιξε αφού έχει άλλα upstreams. Wind & ON δε ξέρω.

----------


## tolism30

Ναι τώρα όντως έφτιαξε. Να φανταστείται μου έκανε αναμετάδοση του thread ένας φίλος από Ελβετία μέσς κλήσης από Skype (στο τηλέφωνο το οποίο δούλευε)

----------


## psyxakias

Ίσως φταίει και αυτό που ειπώθηκε 66(6) λεπτά πριν το πρόβλημα.  :Razz: 




> Το σαββατοκύριακο πάντως ήταν ήρεμο εδώ, δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο έντονο πρόβλημα οπότε δε χρειάστηκε να τρέξω tests. *Μακάρι να διατηρηθεί έτσι, για να περάσουν οι τελευταίες μέρες χωρίς γκρίνια*.

----------


## Nikiforos

Μόλις έφταξε το πρόβλημα! όμως τα ίδια είχαν και με tellas/wind και οχι μόνο! οπότε δεν ήταν πρόβλημα ΜΟΝΟ της Netone!

----------


## psyxakias

> Μόλις έφταξε το πρόβλημα! όμως τα ίδια είχαν και με tellas/wind και οχι μόνο! οπότε δεν ήταν πρόβλημα ΜΟΝΟ της Netone!


Και η Forthnet/Cyta είχαν πρόβλημα πρόβλημα αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό (αν και η Cyta το πλησίαζε). Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν μόνο της NetOne, αλλά ότι δεν υπάρχει εφεδρικό upstream στη NetOne και με το παραμικρό νεκρώνει το σύμπαν.

Στον έναν Η/Υ με NetOne ήταν εντελώς dead και στον άλλον Η/Υ με Forthnet χρησιμοποιούσα σχεδόν κανονικά το Internet, όταν μάλιστα η Forthnet δε φημίζεται για ποιοτικό δίκτυο. Οπότε τι να λέμε... ας το κλείσει το μαγαζί η NetOne και όποια δεν επενδύει για multi-home.

ΥΓ. Και το 3G της Cosmote λειτουργούσε άψογα αλλά εστιάζομαι σε ADSL παρόχους.

----------


## evantigger

> Ίσως φταίει και αυτό που ειπώθηκε 66(6) λεπτά πριν το πρόβλημα.


Είσαι λίγο γκαντέμης τελικά; Μόνο σε ελληνικά site έμπαινε μέχρι πριν από μισή ώρα μετά τα πάντα νέκρωσαν...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Το σαββατοκύριακο πάντως ήταν ήρεμο εδώ, δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο έντονο πρόβλημα οπότε δε χρειάστηκε να τρέξω tests. *Μακάρι να διατηρηθεί έτσι*, για να περάσουν οι τελευταίες μέρες χωρίς γκρίνια.  
> 
> ........Auto merged post: *psyxakias πρόσθεσε 66 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα* ........
> 
> Βιάστηκα να μιλήσω, dead εντελώς η NetOne εδώ και 20 λεπτά. Σύμφωνα με το pingplotter, πρόβλημα μεταξύ Seabone Αθήνας και Γαλλίας. Δεν συνδέεται πουθενά.



Χρόνος διαδοσης psyxakias  γκαντεμοκυματων : 66 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα.Αν υπολογισουμε ότι το σπιτι σου απεχει ~8 χιλιομετρα από το Υγεια (διορθωσε με αν κανω λάθος),τότε τα γκαντεμοκυματα διαδιδονται με μόλις ~7,26 χιλιομετρα/ωρα.Προκειται για μια σαφως χαμηλη ταχυτητα.Το μονο που μένει ειναι να υπολογισω την σταθερα διάδοσης k και να διατυπωσω την γκαντεμικη εξισωση (κατα το "κυματική εξισωση")  ωστε να επιλυθει το "Μεγα Μυστηριο της Ζωης".

Στα σοβαρα τώρα κι εγώ τα ίδια.Ευτυχως είχα να πάω super market  έτσι κι αλλιως,οπότε μέχρι να γυρισω εφτιαξε  :Razz: .

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ τα ψιλόπαιξε πάλι (20:02-20:04, πρόβλημα στα ίδια hops) αλλά έφτιαξε σχετικά γρήγορα.

----------


## Nikiforos

Πάντως σε wind/tellas δεν άνοιγε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## psyxakias

> Πάντως σε wind/tellas δεν άνοιγε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!


Το λες για να πάω ΟΤΕ και να μην την γκαντεμιάσω και αυτή ε;  :Laughing: 


NetOne:

----------


## Nikiforos

Ακριβώς έτσι! γιατί σκεφτόμουνα μήπως πάω σε wind! με φίλο που μίλαγα πριν λίγο είπε πως δεν έχει προβλήματα και δεν ξέρει τι έγινε σήμερα! πάντως να τα περιμένεις αυτά αν έχεις τον Μητσο##$#$ στο Avantar σου! άλλαξε το πριν να είναι αργά!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Είμαι 70/30 (70% ΟΤΕ, 30% Wind), οπότε μην ανησυχείς.  :Razz:

----------


## Psyx

> Είμαι 70/30 (70% ΟΤΕ, 30% Wind), οπότε μην ανησυχείς.


εγώ μετά και το σημερινό, είμαι 90/10 ΟΤΕ/Wind... αλλά επειδή έχω τον γείτονα στον κάτω όροφο με Wind ασύρματο χύμα στο κύμα και 2 συνδέσεις Wind τι να τις κάνω  :Razz:  ε λέω να πάω ΟΤΕ και να έχω την Wind καβάτζα  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: Psyx added 1 minutes and 42 seconds later ........

και είναι κρίμα γιατί από χθες είμαι με 2MB/s download λαμπάτα για πρώτη φορά όσο είμαι στη Netone... έφτανα μέχρι 1,8-1,9 και από χθες έχει τεντώσει...

----------


## villager

> Χρόνος διαδοσης psyxakias  γκαντεμοκυματων : 66 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα.Αν υπολογισουμε ότι το σπιτι σου απεχει ~8 χιλιομετρα από το Υγεια (διορθωσε με αν κανω λάθος),τότε τα γκαντεμοκυματα διαδιδονται με μόλις ~7,26 χιλιομετρα/ωρα.Προκειται για μια σαφως χαμηλη ταχυτητα.Το μονο που μένει ειναι να υπολογισω την σταθερα διάδοσης k και να διατυπωσω την γκαντεμικη εξισωση (κατα το "κυματική εξισωση")  ωστε να επιλυθει το "Μεγα Μυστηριο της Ζωης".
> 
> Στα σοβαρα τώρα κι εγώ τα ίδια.Ευτυχως είχα να πάω super market  έτσι κι αλλιως,οπότε μέχρι να γυρισω εφτιαξε .


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 


Οταν γ***τε το συμπ-α-ν, άλλοι βλέπουν, άλλοι ακούνε, άλλοι γελάνε και ενώ κάποιοι σκέφτονται άλλοι άπλα απολαμβάνουν!  :Thinking: 
Συμπον-ατε φιλοι μου... Συμπον-ατε! 
- Ο χωριάτης.

----------


## psyxakias

> εγώ μετά και το σημερινό, είμαι 90/10 ΟΤΕ/Wind... αλλά επειδή έχω τον γείτονα στον κάτω όροφο με Wind ασύρματο χύμα στο κύμα και 2 συνδέσεις Wind τι να τις κάνω  ε λέω να πάω ΟΤΕ και να έχω την Wind καβάτζα


Ναι απ'ότι διάβαζα και η Wind επηρεάστηκε. Πλάκα θα έχει να πάω ΟΤΕ, να πέφτει αυτός και κανείς άλλος.  :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 5 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Χρόνος διαδοσης psyxakias  γκαντεμοκυματων : 66 λεπτά και 30 δευτερόλεπτα.Αν υπολογισουμε ότι το σπιτι σου απεχει ~8 χιλιομετρα από το Υγεια (διορθωσε με αν κανω λάθος),τότε τα γκαντεμοκυματα διαδιδονται με μόλις ~7,26 χιλιομετρα/ωρα.Προκειται για μια σαφως χαμηλη ταχυτητα.Το μονο που μένει ειναι να υπολογισω την σταθερα διάδοσης k και να διατυπωσω την γκαντεμικη εξισωση (κατα το "κυματική εξισωση")  ωστε να επιλυθει το "Μεγα Μυστηριο της Ζωης".


Καλά τα λες αλλά έχω αλλάξει σπίτι, δες από τις συντεταγμένες στην "Περιοχή" που μένω πλέον.  :Wink:

----------


## theopan

Σας κατέστρεψε αυτή η Seabone τελικά Νετονίτες... Κατά πως φαίνεται αυτή θα είναι η ταφόπλακα της εταιρείας. Κρίμα...

----------


## Sovjohn

Που να δεις που και η Wind οσονούπω θα έχει κυρίως seabone και θα κόψει τις oteglobe et al  :Razz: 

Και για να μείνουμε on-topic, τα "νεότερα" έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναμένονται πολύ σύντομα πλέον (1-2 μέρες?)

----------


## mgkillme

Είχατε προβλήματα σήμερα το πρωί,κατα τις 8?
Ξυπνώντας υπήρχε μόνο μιΑ κόκκινη ένδειξη στο power led.Μετά από δυο ανοιξε-κλείσε του router,όλα οκ!  :Thinking:   :Thinking: 
Προβλήματα βγάζει η netone και δυστυχώς δεν είμαι ούτε ένα μήνα συνδρομητής  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Είχατε προβλήματα σήμερα το πρωί,κατα τις 8?
> Ξυπνώντας υπήρχε μόνο μιΑ κόκκινη ένδειξη στο power led.Μετά από δυο ανοιξε-κλείσε του router,όλα οκ!  
> Προβλήματα βγάζει η netone και δυστυχώς δεν είμαι ούτε ένα μήνα συνδρομητής


δεν ειναι γενικο προβλημα αυτό.
καποιο κολλημα εφαγε το μοντεμ σου.
προσεξε το μη στο ξανακάνει.

----------


## mgkillme

Αααα,οκ thanks. :Smile: 
Αν συνεχισει,επικοινωνώ με την Netone,για αλλαγή router?

----------


## prodromosfan

Λογικά ναι.

----------


## mephisto

> Το λες για να πάω ΟΤΕ και να μην την γκαντεμιάσω και αυτή ε; 
> 
> 
> NetOne:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86281


μην ερθεις στον οτε μια χαρα ειμαστε... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## antonis556

> Εδώ πριν λίγο έφτιαξε. Το πρόβλημα ήταν 18:55-19:40. Η έλλειψη εφεδρικού κυκλώματος (πέρα της Seabone) προφανώς φταίει. Και οι άλλοι ISPs (πχ HOL, Forthnet) επηρεάστηκαν αλλά έστω κάτι έπαιζε, η NetOne ήταν εντελώς dead και η Cyta (με Seabone/Gblx) λίγο καλύτερα από NetOne. ΟΤΕ φυσικά δε τον άγγιξε αφού έχει άλλα upstreams. Wind & ON δε ξέρω.


Επειδη ετυχε εκεινη την ωρα να ειμαι online δεν παρατηρησα καποιο προβλημα στην ΟΝ ... Απο smokeping παντως τα link της seabone ηταν απο 90-110ms ... Το καλο ειναι οτι και εμεις εχουμε αλλα links , οποτε λογικα θα εγινε καποιο rerouting ...

----------


## theopan

> Που να δεις που και η Wind οσονούπω θα έχει κυρίως seabone και θα κόψει τις oteglobe et al 
> 
> Και για να μείνουμε on-topic, τα "νεότερα" έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναμένονται πολύ σύντομα πλέον (1-2 μέρες?)


Δε με "ψήνεις".  :Smile:  Τα "διοικητικά" (εξαγορές-συγχωνεύσεις κλπ.) των εταιρειών μικρή σημασία έχουν και σπανίως φέρνουν άμεσα πρακτικά αποτελέσματα στην ουσία (που είναι η ποιότητα υπηρεσιών και τα ανταγωνιστικά τιμολόγια).
Όπως και να έχει "εγκυκλοπαιδικά" και μόνο ασχολούμαι και διαβάζω πλέον το section αυτό. Ήδη σήμερα πήρα ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης στο νέο πάροχο για 27/4.

----------


## Sovjohn

Δεν διαφωνώ. Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα συζητήσουμε εν καιρώ (έστω και εγκυκλοπαιδικά).

----------


## antonis556

Off Topic


		Sov την εκανες για hol ?

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic


		Μπα... αν αλλάξω για κάπου θα ενημερώσω!  :Razz:

----------


## Psyx

> Που να δεις που και η Wind οσονούπω θα έχει κυρίως seabone και θα κόψει τις oteglobe et al 
> 
> Και για να μείνουμε on-topic, τα "νεότερα" έχω την εντύπωση ότι αναμένονται πολύ σύντομα πλέον (1-2 μέρες?)


αυτό για την Wind & Seabone πολύ σοβαρό... να φύγεις από Netone και να σε κυνηγάει η Seabone στον νέο σου πάροχο; είχα που είχα δεύτερες σκέψεις, τώρα μάλλον οπισθοχωρώ προς ΟΤΕ μετά από αρκετά νεοφιλελεύθερα εναλλακτικά χρόνια... κρίμα  :Thumb down: 

το μόνο που ελπίζω είναι μπας και γίνει καμιά σοβαρή κίνηση από Netone και αποκτήσουν δεύτερο κύκλωμα... άντε και αυτήν την εβδομάδα στο περίμενε...

----------


## prodromosfan

Τι πειράξανε πάλι οι αξιαγαπητοι τεχνικοί στα modem μας? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yuk

Χμ... Τι φτιάχνετε παιδάκια; Πείτε μας...  :Wink:

----------


## harris

Βαριέμαι να μπω στο ρούτερ να δω τι γίνεται... το θέμα πάντως είναι ότι ενώ έπαιζε κανονικά και μια χαρά, ξαφνικά το ρούτερ κρέμασε για κάνα μισάωρο, και μόνο με ρηστάρτ επανήλθε!!!

----------


## psyxakias

> Τι πειράξανε πάλι οι αξιαγαπητοι τεχνικοί στα modem μας?


Τα ίδια εμφανίζει και σε μένα και κάνει το router tικ-τακ-τικ-τακ σαν ωρολογιακή βόμβα.  :Laughing:   :Death:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Τα ίδια εμφανίζει και σε μένα και κάνει το router tικ-τακ-τικ-τακ σαν ωρολογιακή βόμβα.


Λες η Netone να είναι πρωταγωνίστρια στο "Πολύ σκληρή για να πεθάνει 4.0"***; :Razz: 

***Ταινία στην οποία μια τρομοκρατική οργάνωση χάκευε mac( :Crazy: ) χακεράδων και τους ανατίναζε. lol

----------


## Sovjohn

Ορίστε. Φαγωθήκατε.  :Razz: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=496990

 :Death:  - R.I.P. LLU

----------


## prodromosfan

Αρα μας ετοιμαζουν για αδιαλειπτη μεταφορά σε αλλο παροχο με voip.

----------


## nikolas17

> Εύχομαι σε ADSLgr, NetOne & ΒnΒ αιώνια σταθερότητα


Έχει σειρά το BnB και το ADSLgr.

Μήπως να ψάχναμε νέο forum σιγά σιγά;  :Razz:

----------


## theopan

> Ήδη σήμερα πήρα ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης στο νέο πάροχο για 27/4.


Τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα στη Wind! Πολύ νωρίτερα από την εκτιμώμενη! Και νομίζω ότι οφείλω ένα μπράβο και στη Netone η οποία δεν τα σκ@τωσε κόβοντάς με νωρίτερα από ότι έπρεπε όπως έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει γίνει αλλού.
Με το Speedtouch τι γίνεται τώρα;

----------


## prodromosfan

> Τελικά ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα στη Wind! Πολύ νωρίτερα από την εκτιμώμενη! Και νομίζω ότι οφείλω ένα μπράβο και στη Netone η οποία δεν τα σκ@τωσε κόβοντάς με νωρίτερα από ότι έπρεπε όπως έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει γίνει αλλού.
> Με το Speedtouch τι γίνεται τώρα;


περιμενεις να στειλουν κουριερ να το παρει.

----------


## liakjim

Τι γινεται? Απο τοτε που ειπα οτι εκανα αιτηση στην Cyta , σερνομαι απιστευτα. Ανηκω βεβαια ακομα στην Netone . Μαλλον δυσλειτουργουν. Λογικο ε? Αχχ που ειναι τα 2Mb/s?

----------


## prodromosfan

ειδικα τωρα;  :Blink: 

εδω πεταει με 1,85
και το βραδυ 20-22 θα πεσει στο 1,2.

----------


## yuk

Η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών ποτέ δε λειτουργούσε Σάββατο;  :Thinking:

----------


## sa1901

Εγώ από την στιγμή που το ανέφερα, έχω κολλήσει στο 1MB/s.

Τώρα βέβαια που φεύγουμε από την netone, δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Απλά ενημερώνω πως έχει η κατάσταση εδώ.

----------


## psyxakias

Επιβεβαιώνω το 1.0 MB/sec (ευθεία γραμμή), ακόμα και με 15+ Mbps συγχρονισμό και με/χωρίς χρήση forced encryption. Το δοκίμασα σε linux διανομής torrent με 635 seeders και 100 leechers.

----------


## villager

> Επιβεβαιώνω το 1.0 MB/sec (ευθεία γραμμή), ακόμα και με 15+ Mbps συγχρονισμό και με/χωρίς χρήση forced encryption. Το δοκίμασα σε linux διανομής torrent με 635 seeders και 100 leechers.



Καλά τώρα το 1ΜΒ/sec δε φαντάζουν κ λίγα, μη τρελαθούμε! Μη ξεχαναμε κ το connection ratio  :Whistle: 
Να χουν κοφτή κ να μην πέφτει κ να μην ξεπερνά τα 1ΜΒ θα ήταν αλλη ιστορία  :ROFL: 
Psyxakias δεν έφυγες για οτε ακόμα εσυ;

----------


## 3lbereth

Πετάω!

Megaupload χωρίς premium λογαριασμό.

ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ
 :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## prodromosfan

γιατι θελουμε εμεις;  :Razz:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Πετάω!
> 
> Megaupload χωρίς premium λογαριασμό.
> 
> ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ





> γιατι θελουμε εμεις;


Και ποιος ήθελε να φύγει η κατάστασης μας έφεραν εδώ που ήμαστε τώρα, ευτυχώς στον νέο ISP νιώθω όσο καλά ένιωθα στην NetOne και ακόμα καλύτερα στο θέμα speed  :Smile:

----------


## Nikiforos

Κριμα και εγώ δεν θέλω να φύγω!!!! από τις αρχές 2008 έχω netone και φέτος τον Ιανουάριο αρχίσαν τα προβλήματα με τα pings λόγω seabone, αλλά και παλι δεν θα ήθελα να την αλλάξω.  :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## psyxakias

> γιατι θελουμε εμεις;


Εγώ πάλι *θέλω να φύγω*, και θα τους είχα εκτιμήσει περισσότερο αν με είχαν αποδεσμεύσει από τον Ιανουάριο (που το ζητούσα) αφού έβλεπαν ότι θα κατεβάσουν ρολά. Απόψε σέρνεται κλασικά, παρατηρείται στο surfing και εντονότερα στις εφαρμογές απομακρυσμένης διαχείρισης. Ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθώ σύντομα στον ΟΤΕ και αυτό να είναι το τελευταίο σαββατοκύριακο συρσίματος.  :Evil: 

Από την ADSL μου στο σπίτι:
- 80-100 ms με Seabone Αθήνα
- 160-180 ms με Seabone Γαλλία
- 280-300 ms με Αμερική



ΥΓ. Σαν να άρχισε να βελτιώνεται λίγο... αλλά συνεχίζει τα latency spikes.
ΥΓ2. Υπ'όψιν ότι φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και ο πάροχος που φιλοξενεί ADSLgr, αλλά δε σχετίζεται με αυτό που αναφέρω παραπάνω διότι το αντιμετωπίζω και αλλού το πρόβλημα.

----------


## prodromosfan

Ας πληρωνες το τελος απενεργοποιησης και ας εφευγες. Δεν σε υποχρεωνε κανεις να μείνεις.

----------


## psyxakias

> Ας πληρωνες το τελος απενεργοποιησης και ας εφευγες. Δεν σε υποχρεωνε κανεις να μείνεις.


Με *υποχρεώνε* να πληρώσω €72 για να φύγω πριν το 12μηνο, παρά τα συχνά & επαναλαμβανόμενα προβλήματά τους και την έγγραφη δυσαρέσκειά μου, οπότε παραμένει υποχρεώση. Αν βέβαια υποτιμάς τα €72, που αναλογεί σε σχεδόν 2 μήνες υπηρεσίας και αφού σ'αρέσουν οι εξυπνάδες, θα μπορούσες να είχες προσφερθεί να μου τα δώσεις εσύ.  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εφ'όσον με *υποχρεώνε* να πληρώσω €72 για να φύγω πριν το 12μηνο, παρά τα συχνά & επαναλαμβανόμενα προβλήματά τους και την έγγραφη δυσαρέσκειά μου, παραμένει υποχρεώση. Αν βέβαια υποτιμάς τα €72, και αφού σ'αρέσουν οι εξυπνάδες, θα μπορούσες να είχες προσφερθεί να μου τα δώσεις εσύ.


Τα προβλήματα στα οποία αναφέρεσαι αμφιβάλλω πάρα πολύ για το αν θα κατέληγαν, σε οποιοδήποτε πάροχο (όχι μόνο τη netone), στην ανέξοδη διακοπή σου. Δεν πρόκειται για "βλάβες που δεν διόρθωσαν" ή κάτι ανάλογο - τα περισσότερα προβλήματα που συζητήσαμε το 2011 ήταν θέματα contention ratio / bandwidth, και επειδή κανείς δεν έχει υπογράψει SLA για υπηρεσία 1:1... το αφήνω να πέσει κάτω!  :Razz: 

Η μόνη περίπτωση που ίσως να γλύτωνες τα 72 €, είναι αν έστελνες καταγγελία στον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή, γιατί όταν απαντούν σε τέτοιες αρχές οι εταιρείες (ακόμα και η Wind την οποία μισώ, για πολλούς λόγους), ακόμα και αν δηλώσουν ότι "θεωρούν ότι έχουν δίκιο" (όπως είχε κάνει η Wind σε μένα), εν τέλει "προς ένδειξη καλής πρόθεσης" δίνουν ένα "τυράκι" στον συνδρομητή.

Αλλά και πάλι, η διακοπή χωρίς κόστος, επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν υπάρχει ώστε αν κάποιος κατεβάζει με π.χ. 500 και όχι 1000 KB/s να διακόπτει. Θα έπρεπε να έχει εντελώς διαφορετικό συμβόλαιο, και χρεώσεις, για να απαιτεί κάτι τέτοιο...  :Wink: 

Anyway, θεωρητικά το συζητάμε, αφού πολύ σύντομα δεν θα έχει κανείς netone για να τα θίγουμε αυτά!  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Με *υποχρεώνε* να πληρώσω €72 για να φύγω πριν το 12μηνο, παρά τα συχνά & επαναλαμβανόμενα προβλήματά τους και την έγγραφη δυσαρέσκειά μου, οπότε παραμένει υποχρεώση. Αν βέβαια υποτιμάς τα €72, που αναλογεί σε σχεδόν 2 μήνες υπηρεσίας και αφού σ'αρέσουν οι εξυπνάδες, θα μπορούσες να είχες προσφερθεί να μου τα δώσεις εσύ.


Σε υποχρεωνε ενα ξεκαθαρο και πληρες σε ορους συμβολαιο το οποιο εφερε την υπογραφή σου.
Να προσεχεις που τη βαζεις.  :Wink: 

Επισης θα μπορουσες να μου τα είχες ζητήσει.

----------


## psyxakias

@Sovjohn: άλλο αυτό που λες και άλλο να λέμε "δεν με υποχρεώνε κανείς". Γενικότερα θεωρώ παράλογο να πρέπει ο συνδρομητής να πληρώσει *επιπλέον* επειδή η NetOne (προφανώς) σκόπευε να πουληθεί ή να κλείσει και δεν ήταν συνεπής στις αναβαθμίσεις της οπότε και χειροτέρεψε την ποιότητα της υπηρεσία της.

Αλλά βλέπεις πίστεψα λανθασμένα ότι η NetOne δεν κρύβεται πίσω από συμβάσεις, δε βλέπει τους συνδρομητές ως νούμερα και φροντίζει να παρέχει ποιοτική υπηρεσία. Τα ίδια ακριβώς έκανε η Forthnet που δεν αναβάθμιζε το AIX για μήνες ολόκληρους, και σερνόταν το σύμπαν σε εθνικό επίπεδο, επειδή περίμενε να ανοίξει το GRIX. Στα λόγια καλοί είναι όλοι, στις πράξεις... τα ίδια έκανε η NetOne.

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Σε υποχρεωνε ενα ξεκαθαρο και πληρες σε ορους συμβολαιο το οποιο εφερε την υπογραφή σου.
> Να προσεχεις που τη βαζεις.


Ξεκάθαρο δεν είναι κανένα συμβόλαιο παρόχου αλλά τώρα ανοίγουμε άλλη.. μεγάλη κουβέντα. Απάντησα σχετικά με τις συμβάσεις ήδη στον Sovjohn.




> Επισης θα μπορουσες να μου τα είχες ζητήσει.


Δεν θυμάμαι να είχες ξαναπει την εξυπνάδα σου παλιότερα (αν την είχα παραβλέψει, ζητώ συγνώμη), εγώ πάντως είχα επανειλημμένα παραπονεθεί για το κόστος ενεργοποίησης και είχα ανοίξει και νήμα για αυτό ακριβώς το θέμα. Μήπως την λες τώρα εκ του ασφαλούς επειδή αποδεσμευτήκαμε και γνωρίζεις ότι έκανα αίτηση αλλού;  :Whistle:

----------


## prodromosfan

Ξεκάθαρο ειναι σχετικά με τους ορους και τις προυποθεσεις για την καταβολή ή μη του τελους απενεργοποιησης. 

Και επειδή το εχω περασει και εγω με τη forthnet αυτο που αναφερεις



> Τα ίδια ακριβώς έκανε η Forthnet που δεν αναβάθμιζε το AIX για μήνες ολόκληρους, και σερνόταν το σύμπαν σε εθνικό επίπεδο, επειδή περίμενε να ανοίξει το GRIX.


Πιστευεις οτι τοτε θα δεχοταν η forthnet και o κάθε πάροχος συμπεριλαμβανομενου του ΟΤΕ,
να δεχτει καταγγελια της συμβασης αζημίως;

Ποιος λέει εξυπνάδες λοιπον;

----------


## Nikiforos

Τελικά παιρνω πισω το ότι δεν εχει πρόβλημα! όντως τώρα έπαιζα online και μου εσπασε τα νευρα! κλασικο φαινόμενο Κυριακής πλέον! σε ολα θα συμφωνήσω 100% με τον psyxakias :Smile:   :One thumb up: 
πωπω κατι σκαλοπάτια!!! http://smoke.narfhosting.net/cgi-bin...t=Netone.NSea1

----------


## Sovjohn

> @Sovjohn: άλλο αυτό που λες και άλλο να λέμε "δεν με υποχρεώνε κανείς". Γενικότερα θεωρώ παράλογο να πρέπει ο συνδρομητής να πληρώσει *επιπλέον* επειδή η NetOne (προφανώς) σκόπευε να πουληθεί ή να κλείσει και δεν ήταν συνεπής στις αναβαθμίσεις της οπότε και χειροτέρεψε την ποιότητα της υπηρεσία της.
> 
> Αλλά βλέπεις πίστεψα λανθασμένα ότι η NetOne δεν κρύβεται πίσω από συμβάσεις, δε βλέπει τους συνδρομητές ως νούμερα και φροντίζει να παρέχει ποιοτική υπηρεσία. Τα ίδια ακριβώς έκανε η Forthnet που δεν αναβάθμιζε το AIX για μήνες ολόκληρους, και σερνόταν το σύμπαν σε εθνικό επίπεδο, επειδή περίμενε να ανοίξει το GRIX. Στα λόγια καλοί είναι όλοι, στις πράξεις... τα ίδια έκανε η NetOne.


Well, το βλέπεις λάθος. Για αρχή, τα κατά καιρούς ενδεχόμενα συγχωνεύσεων / πώλησης / whatever που είχαν ακουστεί (με αποκορύφωμα την on telecoms που έβγαλε και δελτίο τύπου, το 2009) δεν νομίζω να εμπόδισαν αναβαθμίσεις / κτλ όσον αφορά πράγματα πλήν του uplink εξωτερικού.

Και για το δεύτερο που λες - Δεν θυμάμαι τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια να διάβασα ποτέ σε αυτό το forum π.χ. για κάποιον που δεν είχε τηλέφωνο / internet για 2-3 βδομάδες και του παίζανε τους τρελούς. Ούτε για χρόνια προβλήματα (πέρα από το bandwidth / speed) του στυλ "δήλωσα 5 βλάβες και δεν έγινε τίποτα", ούτε γενικότερα τίποτα τέτοιο.

Η αίσθηση που είχα αποκομίσει είναι ότι ακόμα και μικρό πρόβλημα να υπήρχε, που να επηρέαζε π.χ. 100/200 πελάτες, γινόταν το παν ώστε να φτιαχτεί σε διάστημα ωρών, και όχι ημερών. Θυμίζω το πρόβλημα τηλεφωνίας που ανέφερες και στο thread σου στο netone support, που ήταν σοβαρό μεν, αλλά φτιάχτηκε same day...

Οπότε, πολύ απλά, το argument για "αριθμούς, συνδρομητές, νούμερα, και ποιότητα", δεν στέκει. Στο κάτω-κάτω, ακόμα και εσύ έχεις πει πολλές φορές ότι "οι πρώτοι 8 μήνες ήταν μια χαρά", 66% του υποχρεωτικού χρόνου παραμονής  :Wink: 

ΥΓ: Με τις τιμές που χρέωνε ο ΟΤΕ για σύνδεση στο ΑΙΧ, δεν αδικώ κανέναν αν δεν αύξανε τα κυκλώματά του εκεί, ούτε καν τη forthnet! Η Tellas, που το είχε αναβαθμίσει στα 2 Gbps αν θυμάμαι καλά, ελάχιστο διάστημα -3 μήνες?- πριν ανοίξει το GR-IX, ήταν εξίσου "χαζή", γιατί δεν γέμιζε ούτε καν τα 2/3...

----------


## psyxakias

> Αλλά βλέπεις πίστεψα λανθασμένα ότι η NetOne  δεν κρύβεται πίσω από συμβάσεις, δε βλέπει τους συνδρομητές ως νούμερα  και φροντίζει να παρέχει ποιοτική υπηρεσία.


 


> Πιστευεις οτι τοτε θα δεχοταν η forthnet και o κάθε πάροχος συμπεριλαμβανομενου του ΟΤΕ, να δεχτει καταγγελια της συμβασης αζημίως;


Δες τι είχα γράψει ακριβώς πριν το post σου. Άρα καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η NetOne ήταν μία από τα ίδια, κάτι σαν Forthnet #2, και χειρότερα (η Forthnet είχε πολλαπλά κυκλώματα);  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 20 λεπτά και 42 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Οπότε, πολύ απλά, το argument για "αριθμούς, συνδρομητές, νούμερα, και ποιότητα", δεν στέκει. Στο κάτω-κάτω, ακόμα και εσύ έχεις πει πολλές φορές ότι "οι πρώτοι 8 μήνες ήταν μια χαρά", 66% του υποχρεωτικού χρόνου παραμονής


Εάν θεωρείς αποδεκτό την υπηρεσία να είναι 66% του χρόνου καλή, εγώ πάλι το θεωρώ άκρως απαράδεκτο. Δεν είμαι από αυτούς που θα πουν "τότε να πληρώνω το 66% σε κάθε λογαριασμό", που κανονικά θα έπρεπε, αλλά τουλάχιστον να επιτρέπει αποδέσμευση ατελώς αφού γνώριζαν και οι ίδιοι α) τα επαναλαμβανόμενα προβλήματα δικτύου και β) το ενδεχόμενο κλείσιμο.

Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι δε γνώριζαν την ανεπάρκεια χωρητικότητας των κυκλωμάτων, ούτε ότι *μόλις 8 μέρες* πριν ανακοινώσουν το κλείσιμο, που μου απάντησαν στο νήμα, το ενδεχόμενο κλείσιμο. Προφανώς όμως προτίμησαν να εγκλωβίζουν συνδρομητές μέχρι τελευταίας στιγμής, για να διαπραγματευτούν φουσκωμένο αριθμό συνδρομητών με την Cyta ή να τσιμπήσουν τα €72.

Ο λόγος λοιπόν που δεν συμφωνώ με τη λογική του prodromosfan, να πλήρωνα τα €72 και να έφευγα, είναι ότι θεωρώ παράλογο να πληρώσω έως και 115% συνδρομής (11x €39.20 + €72.40) ενώ στην ουσία η υπηρεσία ήταν 66% καλή. Διότι ακόμα και 1 μήνα πριν λήξει η σύμβασή μου, που μεσολαβούσε μόλις €39.20 η τελευταία συνδρομή, επέμειναν στα €72.40.




> ΥΓ: Με τις τιμές που χρέωνε ο ΟΤΕ για σύνδεση στο ΑΙΧ, δεν αδικώ κανέναν αν δεν αύξανε τα κυκλώματά του εκεί, ούτε καν τη forthnet! Η Tellas, που το είχε αναβαθμίσει στα 2 Gbps αν θυμάμαι καλά, ελάχιστο διάστημα -3 μήνες?- πριν ανοίξει το GR-IX, ήταν εξίσου "χαζή", γιατί δεν γέμιζε ούτε καν τα 2/3...


Αυτό δεν αφορά τον συνδρομητή. Ας είχαν φροντίσει οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι να συνεργαστούν μεταξύ τους τόσα χρόνια, για να έχουν το AIX μόνο για τον ΟΤΕ, αντί να κλαίγονται για το κόστος του AIX. Τα ίδια έχουμε πει και για τα σκαψίματα και 1002 άλλα.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Δες τι είχα γράψει ακριβώς πριν το post σου. Άρα καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι η NetOne ήταν μία από τα ίδια, κάτι σαν Forthnet #2, και χειρότερα (η Forthnet είχε πολλαπλά κυκλώματα);


Μηπως να καταληγαμε οτι λάθος πιστεψες και αρα δικο σου το σφάλμα; 
Ξεκινησες την κουβεντα θεωρωντας οτι επρεπε να καταγγείλεις αζημίως τη συμβασή σου για ξαφνικη μειωμενη αποδοση δικτυου μετα απο 8μηνες συνδρομής, καθως και μεμονωμενα προβλήματα τηλεφωνιας και ιντερνετ που επιλυθηκαν ταχιστα (και ναι συνολικο προβλημα σε τηλεφωνια και σε ιντερνετ που διορθωνεται σε 6 και 7 ωρες, είναι πολυ καλός χρόνος) συνεχισες οτι η εταιρια σου υπενθυμισε οτι βασει των κοινα συμφωνημενων ορων δεν υφισταται συνεχομενο προβλημα και αρα δεν δικαιολογει αζημιως λυση της συμβασης, συνεχισες με παραδειγμα μιας αλλης εταιριας που παρα το μεγεθός της και το πληθος των κυκλωματων της εχει χειροτερα προβληματα δικτυου και κατεληξες δια της psyxakiκης οδού στην εις ατοπον απαγωγή οτι η πρωτη εταιρια ειναι χειροτερη απο την δευτερη.  :Crazy: 

Και σε ολα αυτα με προσβάλλεις οτι λεω "εξυπνάδες".  :Crazy:   :Crazy:   :Crazy: 

Κατανοώ την αγανακτηση σου γιατι η υπηρεσια που σου παρεχεται δεν πληρει τα στανταρ που εχεις θεσει, αλλά το συλλογισμο σου δεν μπορώ να τον συσχετισω με το συμπερασμά σου.

----------


## psyxakias

> Μηπως να καταληγαμε οτι λάθος πιστεψες και αρα δικο σου το σφάλμα;


Δεν αντιλέγω, σαφώς και είναι δικό μου λάθος:
- που πίστεψα ότι η NetOne δεν είναι σαν τις άλλες
- που πίστεψα ότι η NetOne δεν κρύβεται πίσω από τις συμβάσεις
- που πίστεψα ότι η NetOne δεν με βλέπει ως νούμερο




> Ξεκινησες την κουβεντα θεωρωντας _<...>_


Ξεκίνησα την συζήτηση, αναφέροντας τα σημερινά προβλήματα αφού πρώτα απάντησα στην δική σου (έστω ρητορική) ερώτηση (με αιτιολογία δε μπορείς να πεις  :Razz: ):
*Spoiler:*







> γιατι θελουμε εμεις;










> Και σε ολα αυτα με προσβάλλεις οτι λεω "εξυπνάδες".


Δεν θα σε προσέβαλα αν δεν με είχες προσβάλει πρώτος εσύ την νοημοσύνη μου με την εξυπναδίστικη ατάκα: "Ας πληρωνες το τελος απενεργοποιησης και ας εφευγες. Δεν σε υποχρεωνε κανεις να μείνεις." - Ότι σπέρνεις, θερίζεις.  :Wink:  (αν θες περαιτέρω συζήτηση για το θέμα της "προσβολής", στο αναλύω σε PM για να μη βγούμε εντελώς off-topic)

----------


## Sovjohn

Ο συλλογισμός σου για το "γιατί θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπουν αποδέσμευση ατελώς" πάσχει. Για την ακρίβεια, χρειάζεται να έχεις απέναντι σου το φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα της Αγίας Τερέζας για να κάνει αυτό που λες, όχι οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία.

Ξαναλέω, λοιπόν, ότι οι όροι που έχουν όλες οι εταιρείες για καταγγελία της σύμβασης χωρίς κόστος, δεν τους έχουν εκεί για προβλήματα σαν αυτά που *εσύ* θεωρείς "σοβαρά ώστε να δικαιολογούν το να μη ζητηθεί τέλος διακοπής".

Το να σου είχε ενεργοποιηθεί μια σύνδεση η οποία παράλογα συγχρονίζει στα 500/200 kbps ενώ δεν μένεις 5 χλμ. από το Α/Κ, ναι, είναι τέτοιος λόγος, αν δεν μπορεί να φτιαχτεί. Το να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο και internet για διάστημα πολλών ημερών, και να μην σου φτιάχνει κανείς τη βλάβη, ναι, είναι τέτοιος λόγος.

Το να επικαλείσαι ως "σοβαρό λόγο" για να μην πληρώσεις την απενεργοποίηση προβλήματα όπως fiber cut ή πρόβλημα τηλεφωνίας, που και τα 2 φτιάχτηκαν την ίδια μέρα, όχι, δεν είναι σοβαρός λόγος. Και προφανώς, το "δεν κατεβάζω με 1.5 MB/s όπως θα ήθελα / θα έπρεπε" δεν είναι λόγος διακοπής σε οποιαδήποτε ADSL σύνδεση στον πλανήτη Γη.

Όπως και να το θέσουμε, η πραγματικότητα δεν αλλάζει - Και όσο για το πόσο χρεώνεται η απενεργοποίηση: Θα προτιμούσες το approach της On Telecoms παλιότερα, που χρέωνε όλα τα πάγια μέχρι το 12μηνο, και αν έκανες διακοπή στο 3μηνο πλήρωνες... 9 πάγια? Ή το σημερινό της Wind, που η απενεργοποίηση στο πρώτο 6μηνο κάνει 160 €?

Προφανώς και για κάποιον που έχει 1-2 μήνες μέχρι να κλείσει το 12μηνο, τα 70-72 € δεν είναι "δίκαια", αλλά αντίστοιχα, για κάποιον που έχει 3-11 μήνες μέχρι να το κλείσει, είναι μια χαρά. Shit happens, που λένε και οι φίλτατοι Αγγλοσάξονες  :Wink: 

Από κει και πέρα, τα όποια συμπεράσματα βγάζεις για "κρύψιμο πίσω από τις συμβάσεις" κτλ, τα ακούω βερεσέ - Και εγώ μπορεί να θεωρώ "ανυπέρβλητο τεχνικό πρόβλημα" και απαιτώ διακοπή από τον 2ο μήνα αζημίως, το ότι μπορεί να μου κάνει η ADSL πάνω από 1 αποσύνδεση το μήνα. Δεν σημαίνει ότι έχω και δίκιο όμως...

Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχει σημασία πλέον, να σε χαίρεται ο ΟΤΕ και η OTEglobe τώρα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## psyxakias

> Κατανοώ την αγανακτηση σου γιατι η υπηρεσια που σου παρεχεται δεν πληρει τα στανταρ που εχεις θεσει, αλλά το συλλογισμο σου δεν μπορώ να τον συσχετισω με το συμπερασμά σου.


Εγώ τον κατανοώ και μου αρκεί.  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> Εγώ τον κατανοώ και μου αρκεί.


Δεν αμφέβαλλα στιγμή, 
απλά οπως σου ξαναειπα οι αλλοι δεν τον καταλαβαινουν.

----------


## psyxakias

> Ο συλλογισμός σου για το "γιατί θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπουν αποδέσμευση ατελώς" πάσχει. Για την ακρίβεια, χρειάζεται να έχεις απέναντι σου το φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα της Αγίας Τερέζας για να κάνει αυτό που λες, όχι οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία.


Είπαμε, υπερτίμησα την NetOne και θεωρούσα ότι δε θα κάνει τα ίδια και χειρότερα με τους άλλους, δικό μου λάθος.  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το να επικαλείσαι ως "σοβαρό λόγο" για να μην πληρώσεις την απενεργοποίηση προβλήματα όπως fiber cut ή πρόβλημα τηλεφωνίας, που και τα 2 φτιάχτηκαν την ίδια μέρα, όχι, δεν είναι σοβαρός λόγος. Και προφανώς, το "δεν κατεβάζω με 1.5 MB/s όπως θα ήθελα / θα έπρεπε" δεν είναι λόγος διακοπής σε οποιαδήποτε ADSL σύνδεση στον πλανήτη Γη.


Άλλο <100 KB/sec σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση τα απογεύματα και άλλο 1.5 MB/sec. Με είδες να φωνάζω που για κάποιο λόγο τα torrents δε πάνε πάνω από 1.0 MB/sec (με τρομερή ακρίβεια); Όχι, δεν ασχολήθηκα καν. Έκανα τη δοκιμή σε αυτό που έλεγε η sa1901, το ανέφερα ως παρατήρηση και τέλος. Μην με βγάζεις τρελό ότι απαιτούσα 1.5+ MB/sec.




> Όπως και να το θέσουμε, η πραγματικότητα δεν αλλάζει - Και όσο για το πόσο χρεώνεται η απενεργοποίηση: Θα προτιμούσες το approach της On Telecoms παλιότερα, που χρέωνε όλα τα πάγια μέχρι το 12μηνο, και αν έκανες διακοπή στο 3μηνο πλήρωνες... 9 πάγια? Ή το σημερινό της Wind, που η απενεργοποίηση στο πρώτο 6μηνο κάνει 160 €? <...>


Προτιμούσα το approach, που θεωρούσα ότι έχει, η NetOne. Δηλαδή λόγια σταράτα και όχι να δω τη σύμβαση και ας το ακούς βερεσέ (εγώ το ακούω προπληρωμένα  :Razz: ). Αυτή την NetOne ήξερα, που προφανώς αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν υπήρχε.




> Τέλος πάντων, δεν έχει σημασία πλέον, να σε χαίρεται ο ΟΤΕ και η OTEglobe τώρα


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  - Συμφωνούμε, ελπίζω να ενεργοποιηθώ σύντομα για να ξεμπερδέψετε και εσείς από μένα και εγώ από την NetOne  :Death:

----------


## schumifer

Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλουμε, αν και σέβομαι ο καθένας να θεωρεί το δικό του πρόβλημα βουνό. Πάντως αν όντως είχες <100 κάθε μέρα για ώρες σερί και όχι για λίγα λεπτά , αυτό είναι όντως κάτι ενοχλητικό, εφόσον είσαι σπίτι εκείνες τις ώρες!
Το 1 ΜΒ τόρεντς αντί για ενάμισι σόρυ αλλά δεν το θεωρώ άξιο μνείας. Γέμισε τη γραμμή σου με rs links , τι να σου πω?....
Όπως έγραψα και αλλού τα low της γραμμής μου ήταν κοντά στα 400 με 500!

Και κάτι ακόμη που το βλέπω από όλο και περισσότερους.
Στις μέρες μας, καλό θα ήταν να λογίζουμε λίγο καλύτερα το οικονομικό όφελος, καθώς αισθάνομαι ότι είναι λίγο προκλητικό για το μέσο χρήστη του νετ να προτείνουμε αβίαστα μία υπηρεσία με >600 ευρώ ετησίως αντί για <300, όταν καθημερινά κόβουμε από τις συνήθειες και τα έξοδά μας.
Και αν δε σας γεμίζει το μάτι αυτό που γράφω, περιμένετε λίγο να ακούσετε τα καλύτερα που έρχονται

----------


## psyxakias

> Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλουμε, αν και σέβομαι ο καθένας να θεωρεί το δικό του πρόβλημα βουνό. Πάντως αν όντως είχες <100 κάθε μέρα για ώρες σερί και όχι για λίγα λεπτά , αυτό είναι όντως κάτι ενοχλητικό, εφόσον είσαι σπίτι εκείνες τις ώρες!


Αρκετά απογεύματα, σχεδόν καθημερινά και ειδικά τα σαββατοκύριακα, η ταχύτητα ήταν <100 KB/sec για 2-3 ώρες τουλάχιστον.




> Το 1 ΜΒ τόρεντς αντί για ενάμισι σόρυ αλλά δεν το θεωρώ άξιο μνείας. Γέμισε τη γραμμή σου με rs links , τι να σου πω?....


Δεν κατεβάζω torrents, και δεν το θεώρησα σοβαρό πρόβλημα το 1.0 MB/sec αντί για 1.5 MB/sec (όπως ξαναείπα). Επιπλέον, δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο το θέμα του downloading, αλλά η μείωση απόδοσης & αυξημένο latency επηρεάζει και άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως web surfing, streaming, εφαρμογές απομακρυσμένης διαχείρισης (και gaming αλλά ούτε αυτό με απασχολεί εμένα).




> Και κάτι ακόμη που το βλέπω από όλο και περισσότερους.
> Στις μέρες μας, καλό θα ήταν να λογίζουμε λίγο καλύτερα το οικονομικό όφελος, καθώς αισθάνομαι ότι είναι λίγο προκλητικό για το μέσο χρήστη του νετ να προτείνουμε αβίαστα μία υπηρεσία με >600 ευρώ ετησίως αντί για <300, όταν καθημερινά κόβουμε από τις συνήθειες και τα έξοδά μας.


Δεν υφίσταται τέτοια διαφορά. Η διαφορά στο πακέτο μου, μεταξύ NetOne (€39.20) και ΟΤΕ (€50.71 χωρίς διεθνείς, €56.91 με διεθνείς) είναι €138.12 ετησίως χωρίς τις διεθνείς (ή €212.52 με τις διεθνείς). Οπότε μιλάμε για διαφορά "<€500 με >€600" και όχι <€300. Ασυζητητί όμως είναι σημαντική η διαφορά κόστους, και προσωπικά θα ήθελα να την αποφύγω, αλλά δεν βλέπω άλλη σοβαρή επιλογή πλέον. Αν "χαλάσει" και ο ΟΤΕ, ίσως βάλω 2 φθηνούς εναλλακτικούς με ADSL και μόνο στον έναν απεριόριστα.

----------


## sa1901

Φαίνεται ότι το ΔΝΤ μας έχει επηρεάσει σε όλους τους τομείς. Τι πάει να πει 1 MB/s πιάνεις, μη μιλάς καθόλου, άλλοι δεν πιάνουν ούτε 100 ΚΒ/s; Σαν τους μισθούς ένα πράμα, που έπαιρνες 1.500 ευρώ. Πάρε 1.000 τώρα και μην μιλάς καθόσον υπάρχουν πολλοί που παίρνουν 592; Δουλευόμαστε χοντρά μου φαίνεται.

Επειδή το όλο θέμα γυρνάει γύρω από μένα, θα το γράψω μία φορά και δεν θα ασχοληθώ ξανά. Δεν με απασχόλησε ποτέ η ταχύτητα αυτή καθαυτή, εφόσον είναι σε λογικά πλάισια για την γραμμή μου γενικότερα μιλώντας. Δεν έκανα ποτέ θέμα την μείωση στον συγχρονισμό της γραμμής μου.

Όμως ναι, συγγνώμη, με ενοχλεί όταν επί χρόνια είχα ταχύτητα που έφτανε και ξεπερνούσε το 1,4 ΜΒ/s και μία μέρα ξαφνικά αρχίζω να κατεβάζω με κόφτη στο 1ΜΒ. Από τις απαντήσεις άλλων συνδρομητών φαίνεται ότι το ζήτημα είναι τοπικό και εμφανίζεται στο Γαλάτσι, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Εγώ βλέπω ότι μια μέρα ξαφνικά αποφασίσαν να κάνουν μειώσεις στην περιοχή μου γιατί φαίνεται ότι θεωρούμαστε "προνομιούχοι" και προσβάλλουμε με την ταχύτητα μας τους "μη προνομιούχους".

Τίποτα από αυτά δεν έχει νόημα πια φυσικά, αφού όλοι θα σκορπιστούμε στους άλλους παρόχους. Μετά το Πάσχα θα πάρω την τελική απόφαση για την αλλαγή της γραμμής μου, αλλά κάτι τέτοια μικροπράγματα με κάνουν να θέλω να γυρίσω τρέχοντας στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## yuk

Δεν ξέρετε ότι δεν παίζουμε με το ρουτεράκι του θείου yuk;  :No no:   :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

πριν λιγο κοπηκε και σε μενα το ιντερνετ. 
κατι μαλλον προσπαθησαν να περασουν.

----------


## psyxakias

Εδώ όχι, αλλά μια που το είπαμε θυμήθηκα κάτι που θέλω να τεστάρω.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: psyxakias πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Κατέγραψα τους συγχρονισμούς και τα στατιστικά γραμμής, μετά από re-sync, για να συγκρίνω με τον ΟΤΕ (όταν ενεργοποιηθώ):




> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 902 / 15.172
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 6,0 / 17,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,0 / 19,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 6,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / GSPN





> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 825 / 13.262
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 6,0 / 17,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,0 / 19,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 9,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / GSPN





> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 848 / 10.701
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 6,0 / 17,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,0 / 19,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,0 / 12,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / GSPN

----------


## prodromosfan

σπιτι παντως μου το εχουν κοψει το ιντερνετ και το τηλεφωνο.

........Auto merged post: prodromosfan πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 54 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> σπιτι παντως μου το εχουν κοψει το ιντερνετ και το τηλεφωνο.


εχει κοπει το ρευμα στο dslam.
θα επανελθει.  :Sad:

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> εχει κοπει το ρευμα στο dslam.
> θα επανελθει.


 :Shocked:   :Lips Sealed: 

........Auto merged post: ZhenXlogic πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 37 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν ξέρετε ότι δεν παίζουμε με το ρουτεράκι του θείου yuk;


Μπορεί να σου περάσαν το ipManagment για το managment του CPE απο την Cyta  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

Μπα, θα το είχε ήδη... Εγώ δηλαδή το έχω εδώ και αρκετές μέρες  :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

> 


μετα απο μιση ωρα 3 τεταρτα επανηλθε.

----------


## yuk

Το είχα το IP Management.
Τώρα όμως παρατηρώ διάφορα voip errors όπως: 	VOIP: Send 487 Request Terminated, VOIP: Recv 401 Unauthorized. 
Θυμάμαι ότι τα είχα και παλιά αυτά. Τέλοσπάντων δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα, οπότε τ' αφήνω για την ώρα.  :Thinking:

----------


## liakjim

Κυριοι, εξετελεσα το καθηκον μου και πριν μετακομισω (απο πολη και παροχο), μετεφερα τον αδερφο μου στην cyta (πρωτες εντυπωσεις μου στο αντιστοιχο υποforum).

Αρα λοιπον θα ηθελα να αποχαιρετησω για παντα το εδω υποforum και να ξαναευχαριστησω την netone για τα 3 απροβληματιστα χρονια αλλα και τον netone1 για την ανθρωπινη υποστηριξη του.

Θα τα λεμε πλεον απο το υποforum της HOL.

----------


## Netone1

Καλησπέρα σας,

Δεδομένου ότι βρισκόμαστε στην τελευταία εβδομάδα μεταβάσεων, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ, εκ μέρους της Net One αλλά και προσωπικά, *καλή ενεργοποίηση / μετάβαση* σε όλους τους πελάτες μας LLU ανεξαιρέτως.

Επίσης, θα ήθελα προσωπικά να ευχαριστήσω όλους όσους έγραψαν τα προβλήματα, τις παρατηρήσεις τους, τις εμπειρίες τους, θετικές ή αρνητικές, είτε στο support subforum είτε στο κύριο Net One forum. 

Η άμεση επικοινωνία τέτοιου τύπου, από εμάς κρίνεται ως θετική, καθώς μάθαμε πολλά που θα ήταν δύσκολο να μάθουμε με άλλο τρόπο. Ευελπιστώ ότι ορισμένοι από εσάς, μάθατε και κάτι από εμάς, ώστε να ήταν αμοιβαία ωφέλιμη η εμπειρία.

Εύχομαι και πάλι, ό,τι καλύτερο σε όλους!

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,

Netone1

----------


## yuk

Ευχαριστώ τον Netone1 και τους άλλους εκπροσώπους για το ενδιαφέρον, την επικοινωνία και την υποστήριξή τους, αυτά τα 4 χρόνια που ήμουν συνδρομητής στη Net One.
Έχω σχεδόν μόνο καλά λόγια να πω για τους ανθρώπους και τις υπηρεσίες.
Αν και πήγα με επιφύλαξη στη Net One γιατί ουσιαστικά τότε ξεκίναγαν οι υπηρεσίες προς τους οικιακούς πελάτες, η συνέχεια με άφησε κάτι παραπάνω από ικανοποιημένο.
So long, Net One and thanks for all the fish!  :One thumb up:

----------


## 1oneway

Απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Net1 πρότεινα και σε φίλους & συγγενείς - κανένα παράπονο όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.

Υπόδειγμα εταιρίας (πραγματικά σπάνιο πουλί στη χώρα που ανθεί η φαιδρά πορτοκαλέα).  :One thumb up: 

Cheers  :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι βρισκόμαστε στην τελευταία εβδομάδα μεταβάσεων, θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ, εκ μέρους της Net One αλλά και προσωπικά, *καλή ενεργοποίηση / μετάβαση* σε όλους τους πελάτες μας LLU ανεξαιρέτως....
> ......
> Εύχομαι και πάλι, ό,τι καλύτερο σε όλους!
> 
> Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς,
> 
> Netone1


Σε μένα ήρθε sms από Cyta για αναμενόμενη ενεργοποίηση 09-06-11.
Το "ανεξαιρέτως" ...δεν τους περιλαμβάνει όλους.

Πάντως, να σας ευχαριστήσω και εγώ για τις υπηρεσίες σας και την στάση σας, όλα αυτά αυτά τα χρόνια. :One thumb up:

----------


## Nikiforos

Και εγώ 3-4 χρονια που ειχα Νετονε ήταν η καλύτερη εταιρια από οσες εχω αλλαξει, ακόμα και από τον ΟΤΕ σε επιπεδα εξυπηρετησης και υπηρεσιων! ευχαριστουμε για ολα! κριμα που αναγκαστηκαμε να παμε αλλου!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ακόμα και τωρα,πιο πολύ διαβαζω το subforum NetOne,παρά αυτο της  Cyta  :Smile: .

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ευχαριστώ
Δυστυχώς τα καλά σ' αυτή τη χώρα τελειώνουν γρήγορα και μάλλον κανέενας δεν θα καλύψει το κενό που αφήνετε

----------


## yuk

> Ακόμα και τωρα,πιο πολύ διαβαζω το subforum NetOne,παρά αυτο της  Cyta .


Kι εγώ πιο πολύ διαβάζω της Net One, παρά του ΟΤΕ.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nikiforos

> Kι εγώ πιο πολύ διαβάζω της Net One, παρά του ΟΤΕ.


και εγώ το ίδιο!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## schumifer

Όταν ήμουν μία βδομάδα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και νετ και η τεχνική υπηρεσία της Wind δεν ήξερε τι έλεγε, πήρα ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μου είπαν με ημερομηνίες και ώρες τι ακριβώς έγινε στη γραμμή μου.
Χωρίς να έχουν υποχρέωση

----------


## Hetfield

Αυριο 31/5 ενεργοποιουμαι στην Cyta, ακομα δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω οτι φευγω απο τον καλυτερο ελληνικο ISP!
Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια στη Netone και στους εργαζομενους του.
Επισης ευχομαι καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να παρεχουν ξανα υπηρεσιες σε οικιακους πελατες!  :Razz:

----------


## 3lbereth

> Επισης ευχομαι καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να παρεχουν ξανα υπηρεσιες σε οικιακους πελατες!


Αν το κάνουν, μπαίνω από τώρα σε waiting list!!!  :Biggrin: 
Tέσσερα χρόνια ά-ψο-γων υπηρεσιών...
 :Clap: Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλύτερο πάροχο που πέρασε ποτέ από τα μέρη μας και καλή συνέχεια σε όλα τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν εκεί. Πραγματικά, δημιουργήσατε σχολή κι ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος να ακολουθήσει το παράδειγμά σας.
 :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Επισης ευχομαι καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να παρεχουν ξανα υπηρεσιες σε οικιακους πελατες!


ναι, άλλη δουλιά δεν έχουμε, θα αλλάζουμε κάθε τρεις και λίγο πάροχο.  :Whistle:

----------


## prodromosfan

R.I.P. οικιακή Netone
στο καλό και καλη επανοδο.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tsour_ee

> R.I.P. οικιακή Netone
> στο καλό και καλη επανοδο.


Μακάρι!η καλύτερη εταιρεία που πέρασε από το χώρο,δεν μου πάει να αλλάξω και τα στοιχεία στο profile. :Sad:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μακάρι!η καλύτερη εταιρεία που πέρασε από το χώρο,δεν μου πάει να αλλάξω και τα στοιχεία στο profile.



Τα στοιχεία θα παραμείνουν για ιστορικούς λόγους

----------


## psyxakias

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να γίνεται και ένα μνημόσυνο κάθε χρόνο την 1η Ιουνίου, μαζί με συνάντηση και καφεδάκι/κονιακάκι. Άνθρωπο χάσατε, όχι πάροχο...  :Sorry:

----------


## prodromosfan

Στα λογια μας ερχεσαι.  :Twisted Evil: 

*Spoiler:*




			στα μνημοσυνα να ΜΗΝ ερχεσαι  :Razz:

----------


## dracula

> Εγώ θα πρότεινα να γίνεται και ένα μνημόσυνο κάθε χρόνο την 1η Ιουνίου, μαζί με συνάντηση και καφεδάκι/κονιακάκι. Άνθρωπο χάσατε, όχι πάροχο...





> Στα λογια μας ερχεσαι. 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			στα μνημοσυνα να ΜΗΝ ερχεσαι


Έχει θάψει πάροχους αυτός... άντε και τον ΟΤΕ!  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Τα στοιχεία θα αλλάξουν αυτόματα με cron job  :Twisted Evil: 



*Spoiler:*





 :Razz:

----------


## prodromosfan

επειδη καποιος με προκαλεσε
ιδου η εικονα που θα εχουμε στα μνημοσυνα


και ιδου η εικονα που θα θελαμε να δουμε.


κατα τη δημιουργια των εικονων 
δεν κακοποιήθηκε κανενα pc 
ενω λειτουργει ακόμα μεχρι το επομενο boot.  :Razz:

----------


## psyxakias

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα καλόοοοοοοοοοοο. Είχα δει το αυθεντικό με τον Μητσοτάκη μόνο αλλά αυτό είναι καλύτερο (και πιο αληθινό!).  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## dimpard

Για ποιά μνημόσυνα μιλάτε?
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1088

----------

